# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Strahovi, strepnje, "panika", zabrinutost,... u trudnoći 2.dio

## spajalica

mislim da je vrijeme za novu temu  :Smile:

----------


## 5ra5

Ventikulomegalija u 20 tt uocene prosirene komorice na mozgu kod bebice , 11 mm, jel se tko susreo sa time ?

----------


## Optimist

Draga mono, s tobom smo zatvorili staru temu, s Hadasom otvaramo novu  :Wink: 

Nimalo ne sumnjam u tvoju zilavicu, sve ce to biti dobro  :Heart: 

Prvi dan nakon carskog je dosta tezak, meni prvo ustajanje nije proslo najbolje, skoro sam se srusila, drugo uz pomoc kolica, trece je vec islo samostalno i puuuno bolje! 
Svaki dan ces vidjeti ogroman napredak. 
Malo je tesko sto daju jesti rucak tek drugi dan (porod je nulti), ali izdrzi se, infuzija napravi svoje. 
Rana ce te vec danas manje boljeti i okretanje ce ti biti lakse. Svaki dan uzimaj nesto protiv bolova, cak i preventivno, i ujutro i navecer!
Pedijatrijska vizita ce ti biti oko 10-11 h pa javi sto su ti rekli, vjerujem da ce biti samo lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

 :Love:

----------


## Argente

mono, kod tebe buran početak, stalno neka pitanja i frke u sredini, a bome i infarktna završnica! 
U prvoj trudnoci sam otišla na hitnu u sličnoj situaciji i nije bilo nista, u drugoj nisam bila u takvoj situaciji, ali i da jesam, pitanje da li bih otišla...a uvijek svima kažem “Odi”...ovo je velika pouka za sve nas. 
Beba je vec veliki palcic, vjerujem da ce sve biti OK. Brz oporavak i puno snage za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

5ra5, ja se s tim nisam srela, ali koliko sam usput ubrala, proširene moždane komore u ranijoj trudnoci i nisu neka rijetkost. Prvih par postova ti kasne jer je potrebno odobrenje pa je mozda zato dosad proslo nezapaženo. Samo piši, vec ce ti se netko javiti.

----------


## Ginger

ajme mono  :Love: 
bravo na intuiciji
vibram za sto brzi oporavak objema
a ako te boli, trazi lijekove, nemoj cekati da ti sami nude
mene osim prvog dizanja nije nista bolilo
drz se  :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Cure,

Tnxxx !

Optimist,
Ni meni prvo dizanje nije proteklo dobro, uzasno mi je bilo, uzasno !!!
Dns je vec lakse, ali me i dalje boli.
Da, nista nam ne daju za jesti, tek sutra ! Mislim nije da sam gladna ali nemam snage u sebi uopce, nisam ni spavala uopce, mozda na pola h...

Bodo,
Stupila sam u kontakt s Zeljkom, hvala ! Cule smo se jucer  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Da, nije glad u pitanju, vec bas fali hrana za snagu! 
Svi komentiraju da je to glupost i da se jedino tog drze u Petrovoj. 
Sestre su tamo divne, bar je moje iskustvo s njima takvo, imam same rijeci pohvale za njih!
Ja sam trazila da mi sibaju injekcije Voltarena, nije me bas jako boljelo, ali prevencije radi, to su mi savjetovale iskusne curke i poslusala sam ih.

----------


## Ginger

hm...ja se ne sjecam kad sam dobila jesti, al dosta brzo
martinaP tebi je friskije, sjecas se?
mislim drugi dan, za dorucak cokolino, punu zdjelu (rodila dan prije u 11)
a prvi put, prije 9 godina, drugo rodiliste, puno kasnije i puno manje

mono, daj trazi protiv bolova, kazem ti, bas nista me nije bolilo

----------


## Munkica

Hadasa 3.3.2018. / (Ž), (Ž)
Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
IVANA86 7.5.2018. / (Ž), (M)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / ()
Nivana 03.9.2018 / ()

----------


## martinaP

> hm...ja se ne sjecam kad sam dobila jesti, al dosta brzo
> martinaP tebi je friskije, sjecas se?
> mislim drugi dan, za dorucak cokolino, punu zdjelu (rodila dan prije u 11)
> a prvi put, prije 9 godina, drugo rodiliste, puno kasnije i puno manje
> 
> mono, daj trazi protiv bolova, kazem ti, bas nista me nije bolilo


Na dan carskog nista. Iduci dan cokolino za dorucak, juha za rucak i strukli za veceru. Treci dan bez ogranicenja.

Ako te boli, trazi lijek, ne trpi. Imaju oni i jacih lijekova od voltarena, to bar ne kosta puno.

----------


## Munkica

Evo nove liste na novoj temi.

Mono, moja beba je inače vrlo aktivna i u subotu sam je vrlo slabo osjetila. Malo sam se zabrinula i baš sam se pitala kad je vrijeme za otići u bolnicu. Srećom, počela se mrdati. Inače ju teže osjetim kada sam i ja cijeli dan u pogonu. Nakon tvog iskustva, mislim da ću biti ipak malo opreznija. Uglavnom, najvažnije je da ste vas dvije dobro!
Jesu li ti rekli kada ćeš ju moći staviti koža-na-kožu i početi dojiti?

Hadasa, uskoro ćeš upoznati 2 najvažnije osobe u životu  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Mono*  :grouphug: , svaka čast! Šaljem vam puno zagrljaja, držite se!

----------


## bornastra

Mono, draga moja... sve znaš  :Smile: 
Drž’ te mi se! Šaljem veliku pusu...

Isabel, dobrodošla i čestitke na trudnoći...

Hadsa, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam zadnji put jela u cetvrtak u 20 h i sljedeci u nedjelju u 12,30 h. I to sto je taj dan i inace bilo na meniju: juha, juneca snicla u saftu, pire i ciklu. 
Predugo je to bez hrane.

----------


## MonaLi

Mono - tek si rodila a vec si mama i pol. Svaka cast na intuiciji i tvoja beba je uz tebe sigurna. Čestitam i ovdje na curici. Bit ce sve ok  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa je danas u znaku dvojki  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce nam se uskoro javiti s lijepim vijestima!

A cekamo i mono da nam javi da je sve u redu  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Optimist bome su i tebe izgladnili, pretjeruju skroz
a snage ti treba

----------


## Optimist

Bome jesu, a mislim da nekog med. opravdanja za to i nemaju, pogotovo kad je spinalna anestezija u pitanju.

----------


## Hadasa

Mono-drži se

----------


## Hadasa

Evo i nas 22.02 u 11i11 i 11i13 stigle naše cure...malo manje od 3 kg ciste ljubavi

----------


## Bluebella

Hadasa čestitke na bebicama ❤️❤️

----------


## Munkica

Divnoooooo! Čestitke, Hadasa  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Hadasa cestitam.

----------


## Ginger

Hadasa cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

Hadasa čestitam!

----------


## bodo

Hadasa cestitam od ❤

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, cestitam, puse parijanericama, dobrodosle  :grouphug:

----------


## Muma

*Hadasa* čestitam na curama  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Iduća saaaaam  :Very Happy:  Doduše, mislila sam da ću ja danas jer sam osjećala neke grčeve od 03.30h  :scared:  pa analizirala da li umišljam ili idem pod tuš i u bolnicu. HB smirilo se! Tj još se uvijek nadam da neće biti iznenađenja! Inače, pregled u 14h.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma sretno na pregledu. 
Ja nocas dobila trudove, sad sam u bolnici na tokolizi. Valjda bude sve ok...
Cervix se skratio i mekan

----------


## Ribica 1

Hadasa čestitam na curama! :Zaljubljen: 
Muma drži se! Bit će sve ok.
Bluebella koji si tjedan?

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* očito ne smijemo pričati da nam je dobro  :Sad:  Ali ja sam ipak 36tt. Mogu misliti kako je tebi. Venski dobivaš, ne? Javljaj novosti! Sretno draga!

----------


## bodo

Bluebella saljem puno vibrica da sve bude ok i veliki zagrljaj podrske ❤

Muma sretno na pregledu,da izdrzite jos bar tjedan-dva.

I ja imam kontrolu danas,nadamo se da cemo saznati tko nam stize(klinci pogotovo).
Bebica je skroz aktivna,pogotovo nocu.Bit ce nocna pticica na mamu sudeci po svemu.

----------


## nicky_111

Hadasa čestitam na curicama  :Smile: 

Bluebella ajme drž se, vibram da bu sve prošlo kak spada

----------


## 5ra5

nitko se nije susreo kod prosirenja mozdanih komora kod bebe u trudnoci ?

----------


## 5ra5

da nema bs nikoga trenutno sa time a ne snalazim se bas da bi nasla tu temu

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella pa kako sad, majku mu!
drzi se i vibram na najjace da sto duze izdrzite 2u1

Muma sretno na pregledu!
nadam se da se malac bar malo zbucao

----------


## Optimist

Uh, Blue, sretno, vibramo!
Muma, sretno, javi nam!
bodo, nek sve bude u redu i da saznate sto vas zanima  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

[QUOTE=Bluebella;3032833]Muma sretno na pregledu. 
Ja nocas dobila trudove, sad sam u bolnici na tokolizi. Valjda bude sve ok...
Cervix se skratio i mekan[/QUO

Pa kako vise? Drzi se i vjerujem da cete izdrzati jos skupa! 
Nikako mira..

----------


## milasova8

Hadasa cestitam na curicama!

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, koliko dugo će te zadržati na tokolizi? Nemojte se još podijeliti! Dosta je bilo preskakanja redoslijeda na listi  :Smile:  Sretno!

Muma, sretno na pregledu. Držim fige da je malac nabacio koju kilu  :Smile: 

Sretno na pregledu, bodo.

----------


## Munkica

Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
IVANA86 7.5.2018. / (Ž), (M)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / ()
Nivana 03.9.2018 / ()

Muma je u vodstvu  :Smile:

----------


## miuta821

Hadasa cestitke! Cure polako se smanjuje lista. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam među prve. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Evo me... na tokolizi cijelo jutro, gubila svijest, tlak 80/60 ... jedva sebi dosla. Valjda reakcija na tokolizu. 
Danas sam 23+2, jos je rano  :Sad:  prerano za ista. Ne zelim jos jednog anđela

Valjda bude sve ok, ne znam koliko ce me draži na tokolizi, Vidjet cemo kad ovo iscuri. Sad vise nema trudova i opet su mi spominjali serklazu

Hvala svima ❤️

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella  :Heart:  ~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolje rješenje! Drž se curo mala!  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Muma sretno na pregledu! 
Bluebella draga drzi se!

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, veliki zagrljaj malom žilavku. Zna ona da je unutra najbolje. Drž'te se!

----------


## bornastra

Hadsa, čestitke!! Uživaj u dva svoja smotuljka...  :Smile: 

Muma, sretno na pregledu!

Bluebella, draga... drž’te mi se ❤️

----------


## IVANA 86

Bbella izdrzi, mislim da ce te za pocetak drzati na tokolizi barem nekoliko dana a onda ce vidjeti jel se smirilo. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok. I da nema vise preskakanja, ima pravo Munkica!

----------


## Argente

Hadasa, čestitam!!
Bluebella, vibram za najbolji ishod...jesi ti imala neku bakteriju pred malo ili sam nesto pomiješala?

----------


## Bluebella

Nisam imala bakteriju, dva puta sam sve briseve radila u trudnoci i jos netom prije postupka, svi su bili uredni.

----------


## Argente

Uh, znaci nemaju ideje sto se desava? Sta je bilo s “erozijom cerviksa”? Koliki je, jel jos spominju serklazu?

----------


## Optimist

mono, nadam se da ste vas dvije dobro?
Sad je vrijeme rucka, zelim ti dobar tek, napokon mozes jesti!

----------


## Bluebella

Erozija je i dalje tu, vise ne krvari. Opet su serklazu spominjali, cervix je mekan i prohodan (a prošlu srijedu bio zatvoren i tvrd). Vidjet cu sta ce dalje sa mnom. I prosli put su serklazu spominjali pa na kraju nisu radili jer se popravilo stanje.

Ako je Mono u Petrovoj dobila je za rucak neku paniranu ribu, blitvu i krumpir, krem juhu od povrca i čokoladni puding, pa nek joj je dobar tek, nije bilo lose  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Mono i Bluebella* držite se! Javljajte nam kako ste a mi mislimo i vibramo za vas  :grouphug: !

----------


## Muma

Evo i mene. Debeli ima 2170g. Plodna voda, posteljica, protoci, ctg u redu. Doktor očekuje da bi to moglo biti kroz tjedan dana... poznavajući moju anamnazu. Mogla bi se složiti jer mi je već toliko teško da mislim da ću nakon svakog pregleda završiti u rađaoni.

----------


## Nivana

Hadesa čestitke, ajde barem vise nisi u iščekivanju...
Muma čitav mjesec je pred tobom samo polako i smireno...
Bluubela....prerano...drzi se nekog reda.. :grouphug: .. srenoooo

eh ja sam na krajuu.......daleko je daleko....

i jucer sam zakljucila da necemo moci ici na moreeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:   nije neka velika briga al neko ima neke probleme... :D

----------


## Optimist

Muma, dobro je to!
Cimerica je rodila u 34-tom tt curku od 2100 i super je, lijepo napreduje, sve kako treba. 
Tako ce i tvoj malac, bit ce nesto mrsaviji, a zreliji.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma samo polako, dan po dan ❤️  Bit ce to ok ❤️

----------


## pak

Hadasa čestitam na curama! 
Muma,  Bluebella držite se cure! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Bluebella kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella kakvo je stanje?


Ležim i mirujem i nadam se izgurati jos barem 7 tjedana. Kontrakcije su se smirile od tokolize, ali strah je ogroman.

----------


## nicky_111

Bluebella držim fige da izdržite 2u1 još bar 10 tjedana <3

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Nikako da nadjem vremena za natipkati sve ! Bas mi je sve skoro na knap..
Ugl.Hadasa, cestitkeee na bebamaaaa ! Napisi kako je sve prosloo !

Miuta,
Izdrzi sto duzee !

Bluebella, 
Jesi u Petrovoj?' Na kojem odjelu??
Drzim fige da sto sto duze izdrzis....

Optimist,
Hahah, riba s blitvom, haha, da, to mi je bila prva hranaa  :Smile:  kako ste viii??? Nisi napisala sto se sve dogodilo taj dan, javi molim te ! Stvarno me sve zanima. Doma ste jelda?

A kod mene...ovako...
Znaci, djevojcica je stabilno, u inkubatoru naravno i dalje, sama dise iako je u par navrata i bas kad smo bili u posjeti orestala disati, ali onda ju sestre pomaknu malo i ona ponovno udahne...da ne pricam koji sok...
Dobila je jucer zuticu, sunca se pod lampama.
Prvo nije prihvatila moje mlijeko, izdajam se svaka 3 h, za sad je to ok s izdajanjem...povracala je..pa su joj ponovno dali i jela je, dio je samo povracala.
Jako je zivahna, dns si je iscupala sondu iz nosa, nista strasno, i plakala je, sto je super jer si jaca pluca na taj nacin.
Jakoo je mala, sitna i mrsava. Cak je dugacka, ima dugacke noge ali je jako mrsava.
Samo se nadam da ce sve lijepo ici ovako, da ce ona napredovati i da ce sve biti ok 

Ja sam ok, boli me rez, ali svakim danom je kao sve lakse i lakse pa mi je ok.
Hhah, naravno da trazim za bolove, daju mi voltaren injekcije ali ne znam iskreno koliko mi to bas ponaze. Tj.ovisi o periodu dana...
Crvena kks mi je dosta losa, inace nikad nije, vjerovatno od krvi, tj.gubitka pa sam dobila heferol, ali sad sam stvarno ok...prvi dan tj.tas kad su me digli na noge, komaaaa !

Moram napisati da sam stvarno ostala sokirana ! Naime, raspitala sam se koji je razlog opadanja otkucaja kod bebe, u 33 tjednu ! I pretpostavka je da je doslo do odvajanja posteljice. Cula sam se s priv.dokt.i rekao je da se kod mene vjerovatno vrti i dalje trombofilija, makar ce phd nalaz pokazati ako je doslo do toga ! Stvarno sam mislila da sam pokrivena heparinom i andolom i sa svime da mogu biti mirna ! Ugl.cekam nalaze phd pa cu znati vise.

Cure, svima sretnoooooi !!!!
Ne znam da li sam nekome zabb odg mozda...mozak mi radi 100 na sat, doslovno, imam toliko informacija da ne znam koju bi prvu procesuirala !

----------


## Bluebella

Mono samo nek mala djevojčica napreduje, super da je prihvatila tvoje mlijeko. Zelim joj sto kraći boravak u inkubatoru. A ti se drži ❤️  

U Petrovoj sam na odjelu kod prof. Ivanišević.

----------


## Hadasa

Mono- neka cura samo raste, ako je na mamu, bude ona začas izvan inkubatora, zdrava i živahna . Znam kako ti je za rez, prvo dizanje drugi dan nakon carskog pod spinalnom, užasni izljevi krvi, nesvjestica , mučnina. Ali svakim danom evo bolje kao i tebi. 
Bluebella- drži se, neka prođe i deset tjedana, a da držiš svoje zlato sigurno u rukama. 
Mi imamo malo problema s dojenjem, imam mlijeka ali nedovoljno za oboje, malo smo pali, nadam se da vise ne budu.
Muma- sretno, izdrži čim vise .

----------


## Optimist

Uffff, draga mono, kakve stresove prolazite  :Sad: 
Bit ce malena dobro, zilavica je ona  :Smile: 

Meni su negdje u 35-om tt digli dozu Clexana na 0,8!!! Ona pretraga anti xa heparin je pokazala da mi je doza 0,6 postala niska. Pila sam i aspirin 100.

Moguce da je kod tebe trombofilja razlog.
Ostala si na dozi 0,6? Pazi da si sada 6 tjedana pokrivena heparinom. 

Detalje ti napisem u pp kad stignem!

BB  :Love:

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, nas dvije opet tipkamo u isto vrijeme  :Smile: 
Kad idete doma?
Ljubi mi partijanerice, nadoci ce mlijeko, ne brini sad za tezinu, normalno je da im je pala, pocet ce se one debljati.

----------


## IVANA 86

Mono ne brini se, ja sam sigurna da je najgore proslo drzi se i bit ce sve ok. Hadasa nislim da svaka beba prvo padne, to je nornalno, stici ce i mlijeko. Bitno da si ti toliko izdrzala 3 u 1 i da su curice dobro.

----------


## Optimist

pak, draga, kako je kod vas?

----------


## Muma

*Bluebella* drži se! Znam da te strah jer imate dug put pred vama, ali u dobrim si rukama, u bolnici, znaš da će napraviti sve za vaše dobro  :Heart: 
*mono* a sad što je tu je, važno da je beba dobro i da si odlično odreagirala! Ona će skupiti kilažu pa ćete zajedno doma na maženje! Drži se!  :Heart: 
*Hadasa* I ti samo polako! Treba navući mlijeka za dvoje, nije to samo tako!

----------


## Bluebella

Meni ispao služni čep  :Sad:  sutra bi trebala odmah ujutro na serklazu. 
Ne znam vise sta da mislim i dali uopce da se nadam da ce sve biti ok. Bas sam down

----------


## nicky_111

Ajme Bella grlim i držim fige da izdržite još neko vrijeme 2u1. Ja se nadam da bude sve ok

----------


## Optimist

Joooj, BB, drzite se! Serklaza ce pomoci i bit ce tvoja cura dobro!

----------


## bodo

Blueb.drzim fige i saljem vibre da sve bude dobro.

----------


## željkica

A joj Bluebella jos i to,drzi se ,nek naprave serklazu i vjerujem da ce sve bit uredu!grlim jako!

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella ~~~~~~ da sve bude ok
drz se  :Heart:

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, nadam se da će sve biti ok nakon serklaže. Drž' se!

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala vam drage moje ❤️
Ja čitam o palčićima, bit ce dobro ako dočekamo sutra. Ne osjecam se dobro, pritisak neki imam, ne znam vise da li je to psiha ili zato sto nisam imala stolicu ili sta. 
Tjesim se da je vodenjak jos čitav i da je beba po uzv za tjedan dana naprednija, sad ima 550gr. 
Bit ce kako mora biti...

----------


## Inesz

BB  :Heart:  :Love: :

----------


## Sybila

Bluebella, drzi se  :fige:

----------


## miuta821

Bluebella draga sretno nek bude sve ok.
Mono ti si pravi borac od pocetak tako bude i tvoja curica. Svima zelim da sve bude ok. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

Jao Bb!!! Pa zar se nismo cule danas... ocito u malo ljepse doba! Drzim fige draga, nek naprave serklazu da izdrzite jos dugo!
Kod mene isto kaos...ali ne bas takav. Otkucaji na bw 118-125 i gubili se. Beba se smirila i nakon toga vise nisam mogla nikako naci otkucaje. Brzo na hitnu. Sve je ok, ne znam zasto se to desilo. Nova duracelka, mass bw. Ostavili su me svejedno pod nadzorom do poroda. Ctg 3x dnevno. Beba je straaasno nisko, otvorena 1 prst. Maleni je cak sad procijenjen na 2380g.

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Da,da ja sam na 0,6 I ostajem do 6 tjedana nakon poroda.

Bb,.
Ojojjjj izdrzi jos malooooo ! Drzim najveceeeeeeee figeeeeeeeee !!!!!

Hvala cure ! Djevojcica je dns premjestena na poluintenzivnu, sto je korak naprijed...tako da sam smirenija I sretnija !!

----------


## Nivana

jao žene pomagajte, sta cu...boli me zub....zubno meso....čakk mislim da je umnjak...a on mora van ...cim se pojavim kod doktora on ce ga htjet čuppat....što ču......... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martinaP

> jao žene pomagajte, sta cu...boli me zub....zubno meso....čakk mislim da je umnjak...a on mora van ...cim se pojavim kod doktora on ce ga htjet čuppat....što ču.........


A sto ces nego otici zubaru? Anesteziju smijes primiti, antibiotik smijes popiti (ne bas svaki, ali ima izbora za trudnicu), jedino je malo problem analgetik (samo paracetamol)

Bbella, drzim fige da serklaza prodje uredno i mirno.

Muma, ctg u bolnici je bio uredan?

----------


## željkica

> jao žene pomagajte, sta cu...boli me zub....zubno meso....čakk mislim da je umnjak...a on mora van ...cim se pojavim kod doktora on ce ga htjet čuppat....što ču.........


Ja sam u 6 tjednu trudnoce morala vadit osmicu,primila anesteziju bez problema tako da ne boj se ako mora van nek vadi!

----------


## Muma

martinaP, da, 2x radili i sve ok. Ne znam sto se zakompliciralo s bw doma, ali kad vec mora tako biti, neka je.

----------


## Sybila

Muma, to se meni i na ctg-u dogadjalo, tak se namjeste. Ti niski otkucaji su cesto pupcana vrpca, cesto se gube i tako kasno ih je nemoguce raspoznati. Sama sam sonde drzala i namjestala svaki put, ctg je znao traajaaatiii....jer nismo mogli pogoditi srce.

Super za procjenu tezine! Neka su dobro procijenili  :Smile:  drzi se.

Mono, odlicne vijesti! Samo tako naprijed  :Smile: 

Hadasa, samo neka cure cicaju. Sto vise, stalno na cicu. Mlijeka ce biti dovoljno za obje, ne brini. Neka sisaju i u prazno. Javi se savjetnicama tu ili u sos grupu na facebooku, pomoci ce ti.

----------


## Argente

Muma, pa to je vec sasvim solidna kilaža za tjedan, super!
Mono, djeluješ mi dosta sabrano i hrabro, samo tako naprijed  :Smile: 
Hadasa, a da, treba navući mlijeka za obje, bit će to sve OK

Bluebella...pokušavam se sjetiti je li se ikad saznao razlog tvog prošlog prijevremenog poroda/pobačaja?
Razmišljam što ti utješno reći, tu je pred malo jedna forumašica pisala da je od pola trudnoće do termina izdržala s prolabiranim vodenjakom - e pa kod tebe još nije do toga došlo! Držimo ti fige na najjače do sutra da serklaža dođe i prođe bez komplikacija i da odradi posao do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## nicky_111

Bluebella sretno danas  :Smile:  da sve prođe u najboljem redu i da nakon zahvata izdržite do bar 38 tt  :Smile:

----------


## aishwarya

Ja sam imala prolaps vodenjaka, ali kasnije, u 30. tjednu. Vidim da si ti u 24. I došla sam do kraja. Drži se, dan po dan, tjedan po jedan. Dobro je što su brisevi dobri, i meni su bili. Ja sam čak nakon kratke hospitalizacije mirovala doma. Nadam se da će ti sad brzo napraviti serklažu i da će odsad biti sve dobro

Mono, čestitam, drago mi je da je cura napustila intenzivnu. Kakve su to male žilavice, te cure  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima, držite se i sretno do kraja

----------


## maca papucarica

> da nema bs nikoga trenutno sa time a ne snalazim se bas da bi nasla tu temu


Žao mi je što prolaziš kroz takav strah, nadam se da će biti sve u redu. :Love: 
Možda da pokušaš postaviti pitanje na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6961-u-...ikulomegalija?

----------


## maca papucarica

Blueella, draga, šaljem sve pozitivne misli za tebe i tvoju mrvu da ostanete što duže 2u1.  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Blue sretno danas,bit ce to ok.
Moja kolegica je imala prolabirani vodenjak od 22.tjedna,lezala u bolnici do 37.
Evo je sada doma 39+2,jos u komadu.

Mono super za curku,hrabricu malu.

I mi ocekujemo curku,pa molim dy netko upise na listu.

----------


## Munkica

Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
IVANA86 7.5.2018. / (Ž), (M)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, sretno danas  :Smile: 

Mi danas idemo na pregled. Ovih 28 tjedana mi je skroz proletjelo.

----------


## Bluebella

Sutra serklaza, ne znam zasto. Veli prof da nije sigurna koliko ce pomoci s obzirom da je čep ispao. 
Barem smo preživjele noc 2u1 pa sad dan po dan. Tu sam na tokolizi pretpostavljaju do 34tt, znaci jos 10 tjedana. Ako doguramo do tad u komadu bit ce super...

----------


## milasova8

> Sutra serklaza, ne znam zasto. Veli prof da nije sigurna koliko ce pomoci s obzirom da je čep ispao. 
> Barem smo preživjele noc 2u1 pa sad dan po dan. Tu sam na tokolizi pretpostavljaju do 34tt, znaci jos 10 tjedana. Ako doguramo do tad u komadu bit ce super...


Draga, drzite mi se..vjerujem da cete dogurati jos barem 10 tjedana ..vjerujem da si u strahu i da ti je tesko..samo hrabro i pozitivno .

----------


## IVANA 86

Bbella samo hrabro, nadam se da ce tokoliza pomoci.

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella i Muma, mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

I ja, i na mono  :grouphug:

----------


## Isabel

*Mono, Bluebella i Muma,* mislim na vas  :Heart:  i šaljem vibrice da sve bude super!

----------


## Hadasa

Blue - drži se, samo pozitivno, svi navijamo za vas žene. 
Mono- drago mi je zbog curke, lijepa vijest 
Muma- sretno 
Mi smo se popravili ali konačno je naišlo vise mlijeka, zbilja neke sestre su anđeli i imale su strpljenja i savjeta i volje...polako dobivamo , ne toliko koliko da je jedno ali možda dovoljno da odemo sutra doma. 
Mislim na sve vas, budite mi dobro i samo sretne vijesti .

----------


## Ribica 1

Bluebella, Mono, Muma, Hadasa drzim fige da sve bude ok.

----------


## Muma

Bb sretno draga! Nek dobro naprave tu serklazu, i nek bebonjica izdrzi jos dugo!!! 
Mi smo ok. Prate ctg i uzv. Malo se doktor zeza "daj si probusi vodenjak" kao da zavrsimo s tim posto je moje vrijeme za radanje s 36tt..onda me zeza da ce me za 3 dana pustiti doma pa da od tamo dodem rodit. Meh. Najvaznije mi je da je sve ok s malenim!

----------


## martinaP

Neka te, Muma. Mogla bi ovaj put do termina dogurati.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma budes ti do termina dogurala  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Ajme koliko cura na listi, skoro sve ženske [emoji4] Sretno cure!! Tako mi nekad fali moj trbuh  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

A sumnjam cure s obzirom da sam se krenula polako otvarati, ali opustena sam. Meni je sad svaki dan nagrada a nadam se izgurati do 37tt.
Bb javi se s dobrim vijestima <3

----------


## Munkica

Mi jučer otišli na pregled, a završili u bolnici  :Smile: 

Prije par dana sam malo krvarila, odnosno imala iscjedak u kojem je bilo i krvi. Prestalo je odmah pa se nisam baš uspaničila jer sam ionako bila naručena na pregled za par dana i beba se stalno vrti pa, rekoh, napomenut ću to čisto da uđe u zapisnik. Budući da sam rh-, babica me poslala u bolnicu na vađenje krvi i rhogam i cijeli pregled da ubrzamo postupak. 
I tak, slušali smo bebino srce i lupanje po sondama na trbuhu sat vremena (MM zaspao kraj mene, bilo je vrlo meditativno) i na kraju je sve ok. Dobila opet rhogam za svaki slučaj i upoznala rodilište prije nego sam mislila  :Smile: 

Bb, Muma, ima li lijepih vijesti kod vas?

----------


## Argente

Bluebella, kakvo je stanje? Jel bila serklaza?

----------


## Bluebella

Jutros su mi napravili serklazu. Nista me ne boli za sada, sutra ce mi vaditi krv i crp da se vidi ukoliko ima infekcija. I dalje sam na tokolizi (u jednoj ruci) i infuzija (druga ruka)... jedva cekam da mi bar jednu braunilu izvade.


Hvala curke svima ❤️ na porukama, ne stignem sve odg jer su mi ruke u cjevčicama.

----------


## Ribica 1

Blubella drži se. Muma kako je kod tebe?

----------


## Bluebella

Meni crp skočio, sad sam na Penbritin antibiotiku, Medazolu i Geonistin vaginaletama. Pretpostavljam da sam neku infekciju pokupila tokom serklaze.
Nikad kraja....

----------


## Muma

Jucer smo samo virnuli opseg trbuscica, vratili smo ga na staru mjeru od prije tjedan dana...dakle nista od nedjeljnih 2380g. Za sat-dva imam uzv i izbacit ce sve mjere pa cu vidjeti i kilazu, ali ne ocekujem vise od 2200. Vidim da dr razmatra kaj cemo dalje... 2u1 ili raspakiravanje. Ono...smrc, ali ne mogu mu ja pomoci, ni sebi ni njemu.

Bluebella sad samo hrabro dalje draga!!! 
Sad tek vidim sto si upravo napisala...nadam se iskreeeno da su ovo zadnje trudnicke muke, i da ces moci malo uzivati dok ovo rijesis. Bas mi je zao!

----------


## aishwarya

Drži se, Bluebella. Možda je neka viroza, nevezano za trudnoću? Dolaze li vam posjete?

----------


## Bluebella

> Drži se, Bluebella. Možda je neka viroza, nevezano za trudnoću? Dolaze li vam posjete?


Posjete su stalno, kako tko hoce i kad hoce. U sobi sam sa dvije curke koje nisu iz zg pa uglavnom meni dolaze posjete (oni koji su zdravi). 
Ne mogu se zaliti, veselo nam je u sobi, sve ok, dr. Ivanisevic je stvarno pedantna i pazi na svaki detalj koji se prijavi.
Valjda ce me pokrpati do nekih sigurnijih tjedana.
Meni su brisevi pred serklazu bili uredni, ali imala sam stalno taj neki žućkasti iscjedak, mozda je on uzrok porastu crp-a, ipak je sad dole bilo šivano tkivo.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma sretno na uzv ❤️ Javi stanje

----------


## Sybila

Cure, drzte se!  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

cure, samo hrabro! mislim na vas!

mono kako ste?

----------


## martinaP

> Meni crp skočio, sad sam na Penbritin antibiotiku, Medazolu i Geonistin vaginaletama. Pretpostavljam da sam neku infekciju pokupila tokom serklaze.
> Nikad kraja....


Ne mora biti. Koliki su ti leukociti?  CRP skace kod svakog zahvata u/na organizmu, i kad nema upale, ali leuko onda ostaju niski.

----------


## IVANA 86

Dobro kaze martina, meni je crp nakon operacije otiso u nebesa pa mi je dr rekao da je skroz normalno. Bitno je oce li past kroz koji dan. Nadam se da ce bit ok.

----------


## martinaP

Meni je poslije carskog bio skoro 200 uz normalne leukocite. Dali su mi za svaki slucaj 2 antibiotika, ali su mi odmah rekli da nije upala i da nema panike.

----------


## Bluebella

Nisam pitala za leukocite, crp mi je pisao 129, a u petak je bio oko 5.
Objasnio mi je maloprije dr da je to normalno nakon operacije, ali su mi zbog moje povijesti bolesti dali i antibiotike, a imam i taj iscjedak, ne zele riskirati.

----------


## bodo

Curke drzite se,bit ce sve ok.

----------


## Ribica 1

Evo mene s pregleda! Sve ok! Srceko kuca! Juhuuuu

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, Ribice! Super vijesti  :Smile:  Kad ti je termin da te uvrstimo na listu?

Bluebella, Muma, kako ste?
Mono, koliko ste još u bolnici?

Mi smo jučer bili na obilasku bolnice i dobili veliku količinu informacija o porodu. Recimo, otac može biti prisutan na carskom da dijete može odmah ići koža na kožu barem s jednim od roditelja. Još malo pa ću morati početi planirati  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Super Ribice  :grouphug: 
I mene zanima kako si ti i tvoja cura Mono :Smile: 
Blue i Muma držite se  :grouphug: 
Munkica - ti si vani negdje koliko sam popratila,to je zbilja divno da može biti s tobom. Vjeruj to jako puno znači,ja sam izabrala spinalnu baš radi toga kožu na kožu i bolje za bebe,ali se malo zakompliciralo jer su mi našli cistu koju su odmah morali operirati,tako da je koža na kožu bila tek dok sam došla u sobu.Kod nas nije bila mogućnost da bude koža na kožu s ocem,mada na tečaju su govorili o tome. Ali nakon svega,ipak bi izabrala da sam mogla prirodan porod. Ima tko iskustva s ožiljkom od carskog,kao da su mi se neke male dvije kvrgice napravile na krajevima,zna boljeti ali ništa strašno.

----------


## Munkica

Hadasa, nismo u Hrvatskoj, ali nadam se da do carskog neće doći. Prema svemu što nam je babica ispričala, zvuči divno. Nadam se da će tako biti i u praksi.

----------


## martinaP

Hadasa, doma ste? Za ove kvrzice na rubu reza ti ne znam, pretpostavljam da je sve ok dok se ne gnoji i ne curi.

Bbela, kako si?

----------


## mono111

Hey cure,

Bas imam malo vremena, stalno jurim gore dole...izdajam se svaka 3 h, sto traje cca sat vremena, sad mi je prijateljica posudila elek.izdajalicu pa je puno bolje s njom...nosim malenoj mlijeko, ona jede, cak I na bocicu joj daju, ne sve jer se brzo umori ali ostatak joj daju na sondu.
Sad je na 1870 h, dnevno u prosjeku dobiva 20 g, sto je kao ok, na infuziji je jos uvijek...stanje je dobro I nadam se stvarno da ce I nastaviti tako dalje..

Ja sam ok, jucer sam nesto prokrvarila opet, I.opet me poceo boljeti rez, slazem se s Hadasom, smatram da je prirodni porod ipak puno laksi sto se tice oporavka, ovo je bas koma..
Da li je normalno da boli na dodis rana jos uvijek, ali ne na svim dijelovima nego samo na krajevima u biti??
Ja sam prehladjena, nos mi je skroz zastopan, makar je dns bolje, imunitet mi je pao valjda pa sam zato pobrala neki virus.
Hadasa, kako su tvoja djecica??

Bb,
Super da su ti napravili serklazu, izdrzati ces ti jos dugo !! Moras !! 

Optimist,
Nisam ti stigla javiti pp, sad ti natipkam.

Munkica, Muma
Drzite see !

Valjda nikog nisam zabb !
Sto se tice odlaska iz bolnice, mislim da cu ici iduci tjedan, jako mi je tesko ovdje, stalno placem skoro, makar jucer evo nisam, jako mi fali moj pas koji je jakoo tuzan, skoro po cijele dane je sam doma, ugl.iduci tjedan valjda pocinje hranjenje na bocicu, pa cu dolaziti u bolnicu u 8,30 I biti cu do cca 17,30, izdajati cu se tamo svaka 3 h kao I do sad...ali vidjati cu je cesce, a ne samo dva puta dnevno, ali barem cu biti doma predvecer, spavati cu na svom krevetu, lakse ce mi.psihicki biti.
Jako sam iscprljena, jako malo jedem, nemam uopce apetit, a znam da moram jesti radi mlijeka.
Jos su mi bili dali Heferol, uzasno sam ga podnosila pa su mi moji kupili Kendural C.

I daaa ! Cekamo da nam se Ivana javii !!
Rodila je jucer !!!
Cestitkeeeeeee Ivanaaaa !!!!! dobrodosle bebe !

----------


## željkica

Mono da normalno je da te boli, mene je skoro mj dana bolililo a i toliko sam krvarila.Cuvaj se da se sta prije oporavis zbog mrvice!

----------


## IVANA 86

Evo da se javim, stigli curica i decko. U 31 tt... Curica 1350 i decko 1550. Jucer otisla na redovnu kontrolu i dobila trudove i pocela se otvarati, isli smo odma na hitan carski. Eto me u bolnici, popodne cu vise znati, zasad samo kazu da su stabilno.

----------


## Sybila

Ivana, pa kud si pozurila! Cestitam ti na bebama, drzi se, pazi na sebe i javi se ako te nesto zanima!  :Heart: 

Mono, super dobiva na tezini, a na infuziji mora biti, to je tako. Bude to sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Ivana cestitke!!!

Mono, pa normalno je da krvaris, do 6 tjedana. Moze biti danima nista, pa se onda izlije odjednom. Meni je danas 5 tjedana, jos s na dane pojavljuje smedji isjedak.

----------


## miuta821

Ivana 86 cestitam na bebe. Kud sve preko reda?
[emoji173]️ Mono draga bitno da beba napreduje. Ostale curke svima zelim sretno do kraja 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Ivana čestitke ❤️ Bebice se malo požurile
Saljem ~~~~~~~ da brzo dobiju na težini i lijepo napreduju

Mono ... samo hrabro naprijed, bit ce sve ok, velika je curka, samo nek napreduje i brzo ste doma ❤️

Muma kako si ti?

Ja sam ok, primam tokolizu i dalje i dvije vrste antibiotika i vaginalete, danas mi željezo uveli. Mirna sam za sad, u sobi nam je veselo, super cimerice imam. Svaki dan 2 u 1 nam je pobjeda.

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo mene s pregleda! Sve ok! Srceko kuca! Juhuuuu


Bravo❤️ Sretno dalje!

----------


## Optimist

Ivana, cestitam!!! Brz oporavak vam zelim!

----------


## Optimist

mono, super curka dobiva, to je prosjek, bravo!
Zelim ti da sto prije odes doma, boravak u bolnici je stvarno tezak, vec samo to sto ces prenociti doma uz svog muza i psa u svom krevetu ce te preporoditi!

Ribica, cestitam  :Smile: 

BB, hrabro naprijed, dobre cimerice zlata vrijede!

----------


## bodo

Danima zatisje a onda opet bomba.
Ivana cestitam,zelim da sve bude ok i da sto prije dodete doma.

Mono curka lijepo napreduje,neka samo nastavi tim tempom i brzo ce i ona doma.

Bluebella samo hrabro,ti si neka 2-3tjedna ispred mene pa te se cesto sjetim.
Saljem vibrice za sto dulji 2u1 ishod.

Hadasa te kvrgice su vjerojatno granulacije,s vremenom ce proci.

Ljubite se i mazite sa svojom djecicom,trbusaste mazite svoje buse i uzivajte sto dulje.

----------


## Hadasa

Mono- bas mi je drago da cura dobiva, samo nemoj i sebe zaboraviti, trudi se jesti jer sve bude jos duže trajalo, ja samo zadnja dva dana u bolnici skoro ništa nisam stavila u zube i odmah problemi, pazi na sebe isto. Mi smo dobro doma je sve lakse, želim ti da čim prije dođeš doma, nas su cekala dva psa koji su jos malo zbunjeni prinovama . Drži se, svaka ti čast na upornosti jos samo malo

----------


## Hadasa

Ivana - čestitam i želim ti brzi oporavak i uživanje u svom domu sa svojim mrvicama.

----------


## Hadasa

U vezi carskog, neke žene su bas eto oduševljene s njim i znam da se trude da ih pošalju na carski, meni osobno je to ipak operacija i oporavak mi je poprilično bolan, mislim ne mogu usporediti s prirodnim porodom ali evo vidim kolegice koje su rodile prirodno puno su brže na nogama i lakše im je. Da bas zateže na krajevima, i nekad me bas peče i bolucka, kvrgice su isto na krajevima. Ja sam dobila preporuku , tuširanje , pamučno donje rublje i malo na zrak s ožiljkom, uz ono ne prigibanje i dizanje nečeg teškog . ako ima tko kakav jos savjet slušam  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Mi smo doma treći dan, za sad imamo sinkronizirani ritam, malo je naporno ali imam dobru pomoć. Prvo nisam htjela,ali nakon drugog dana dok sam skoro pala u kupaoni , jer mi se zavrtjelo uopće nikog na odbijam. Cure su dobro, doma smo se uspjele i bolje povezati, u rodilištu je bio kaos, ovdje smo samo nas tri i uživamo.Oprostite na iscjepkanim i dugim porukama, iz nekog razloga mi neće ih i komadu nekad objaviti.

----------


## Optimist

Hadasa, nek ti patronazna pogleda ranu, meni je svaki put pogledala. 
To ti je to od savjeta, meni su rekli da ranu "zaboravim", samo tusiranje vodom (ostatak normalno), osusiti rucnikom i nicim ne mazati. 
Ja sam minimalno krvarila, danas je 3 tjedna od poroda, skoro nista nema. Ali su mi rekli da je 6 tjedana krvarenja i kod carskog skroz normalno. Patronaza mi je napomenula da se ne zacudim ako opet malo jace prokrvarim oko drugog tjedna, ali se to nije dogodilo.

----------


## VeraM

> U vezi carskog, neke žene su bas eto oduševljene s njim i znam da se trude da ih pošalju na carski, meni osobno je to ipak operacija i oporavak mi je poprilično bolan, mislim ne mogu usporediti s prirodnim porodom ali evo vidim kolegice koje su rodile prirodno puno su brže na nogama i lakše im je.


Na tu temu, baš sam razgovarala s mojim gimnazijalcima, 3. razred i nastaojala im objasniti da carski nije lakši način poroda, da je to operacija koja traži anesteziju i oporavak i do mjesec dana ako se ništa ne zakomplicira. Moram nažalost reći da oni (kako dečki, tako i cure) nisu imali pojma što to znači carski rez, kako sama operacija ide i da se reže od kože trbuha sve do mišića maternice. 
Vjerujem da je jedan dio tih koje žele carski nije ni svjesan što to zapravo znači.

----------


## martinaP

Ispravak: u danasnje vrijeme, ako carski nije hitan, misici se po suvremenim tehnikama ne bi trebali rezati nego razmicati. Meni nisu rezani (to je bio veliki argument kid izbora rodilista), i vjerujem da je zato oporavak bio doslovno u 72 sata. Ostalo stoji.

----------


## Argente

Ivana86, huh stvarno su se požurili, nadam se da ce sve bit OK! Čestitam!

Ja sam imala i carski i vaginalni bez komplikacija i oporavak nakon prirodnog je neusporedivo lakši. Fizički, a pogotovo psihički (kod mene barem).

----------


## IVANA 86

Hvala svima, evo kazu da su dobro i da su borci. Hadasa drago mi je da ste kuci, ljubite se i mazite i uzivajte. Mono ljepse ces se osjecat kod doma. A bas da je kod nas veselo, nema vise reda i svako malo neka "bomba". Svima ostalima sretno, neka bude skolski.

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, Ivana! Neka malci sada samo rastu, debljaju se i budu zdravi  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Ivana cestitam!

----------


## Muma

Jao koliko novosti!

Ribica, IVANA, cestitam i jednoj i drugoj na novostima. A bebice nek sto prije narastu da mogu doma na mazenje!

mono, Hadasa, drzite se cure!

Kod mene nista posebno. Htjeli me danas inducirati ali sam odbila. Rekla sam da zelim da krene spontano. Pristali su na cekanje, vidjet cemo kako ce se razvijati situacija iduci tjedan. Svi parametri su ok. Jucer sam provela 3 sata popodne na ctg-u jer su mu u jednom trenu pali otkucaji, ali izgleda da se nesto okretao, pritisnuo...sto ja znam. A mjere su svakakve...jucer cak 2520g.

----------


## Sybila

Muma pa ti si sutra 37tt. Eto te u terminu! A mislila si da neces dogurati  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Kolko trudnica,kolko beba,čestitam svima redom! :Zaljubljen: 
*BB*,tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da serklaža učini svoje i beba dođe u terminu.
Sve vas puno  :grouphug:  ,budite hrabre!

----------


## Optimist

Hvala, draga naša žužy  :grouphug:

----------


## Bluebella

> Kolko trudnica,kolko beba,čestitam svima redom!
> *BB*,tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da serklaža učini svoje i beba dođe u terminu.
> Sve vas puno  ,budite hrabre!


Žuži draga, hvala, koliko tebe nisam vidjela tu ❤️
Nadam se da si dobro i da uzivas sa svojim dečkićem  :Smile:

----------


## 5ra5

ima tko iskustva sa kbc sveti duh ? na odijelu viskorozicna trudnoca ?? ja idem tamo na uzv da provjere prosirene lateralne komore kod bebice, 24 tt

----------


## Munkica

Muma 24.3.2018. / (M)
miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / ()

----------


## Argente

Muma, jel ti to ulaziš u termin, alealealeeee!!!! 
Zašto indukcija, pobogu?!

----------


## VeraM

Ok. Nisam upoznata s novim metodama jer nisam imala carski niti smo o njemu razgovarali. Ali ako je to nešto novo, sigurno nije još u širokoj upotrebi. Ali drago mi je da i tu ima pomaka na bolje, što manje invazivan zahvat, to bolje o bilo čemu da se radi.

----------


## Ginger

Ivana cestitam! neka mrvice samo rastu!
kad su se vec pozurile, neka lijepo rastu vani
Bella mislim na tebe!
Muma jeeeeee, termiiiiin!

ja sam imala dva carska i dva vaginalna
i mogu reci da je isforsirani vaginalac trebao puuuuuno duzi oporavak nego ijedan carski
oba carska su mi bila stvarno lijepa iskustva i imala sam jako brz oporavak, pogotovo ovaj zadnji
isforsirani vaginalni je i sam porod i oporavak bio horor, uzsas jedan
ali prirodni vaginalac je bio super - i sam porod, a oporavka nije ni bilo, mogla sam odsetati doma iz radjaone

----------


## Muma

Yesssssss, termiiiiin!!! Uzbudena sam, jako. Konacno da je nestao strah od prijevremenog poroda, i sad ga zeljno iscekujem u narucje. O mjerama uopce ne bih...u cetvrtak rekli 2520g. Cekam daljnje mjerenje...ili vaganje uzivoooo! Indukciju su spominjali jer je malen, a ulazim u termin..a opet ih je strah da nije pravi IUGR... Ali za sad nitko ne forsa.

----------


## Kadauna

pozdravljam sve redom, posebna pusa *mumi i bluebelli,* ako sam koga zaboravila, sorry, nema me na ovoj temi skoro nikada

----------


## Argente

Aha, Muma, kužim- težina je granična pa su u strahu da nisu dobro izmjerili i da će se rodit s pol kile manje pa će ipak ispast IUGR? Ja se kladim da će ti ova beba bit kapitalac  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

VeraM, carski s razmicanjem trbušnih mišića umjesto rezanja se već duže kod nas radi. Ja sam takvim rodila pred 4,5 g i to je bio hitni, znači da im je to bila rutina. Svejedno ima još toga za rezat i svejedno sam bila razvaljena mjesec dana...

Još jednom da naglasim: ne kažem ja da je bolji kompliciran vaginalni od jednostavnog carskog, ali mislim da nema spora da je jednostavan vaginalac bolji od jednostavnog carskog.

----------


## Ginger

Arđo ma naravno da nema
moj drugi vaginalac je bio divan, oznojila se nisam, iz radjaone sam mogla doslovce odsetati doma
nesto za pozeljeti, stvarno
ali zato, prvi vbac, uf....isforsiran do bola, umalo zaglavile i beba i ja
jer su obi lovilu statistiku vaginalacs
dva mjeseca nisam mogla ni sjediti ni hodati! dva mjeseca!
a nakon carskih sam za tjedan dana hopsala okolo
malo opreznije, al nista me nije bolilo
tako da, najbolji je lagani vaginalac
ali izmedju indukcije i carskog - ja biram carski

----------


## Argente

A da, ne znam, ja sam imala CR nakon indukcije koja je krenula po zlu...i onda sam frendu kojem su ženu inducirali rekla čuj moraš bit spreman da bi lako mogla završit na carskom...a ova rodila za 3 sata, i to na stolčiću  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

e, a meni su nakon carskog nafilali drip da sam padala u nesvijest
iskasapili me, skakali na trbuh, beba skoro zaglavila...
a carsko su prosli skroz elegantno, jer su napravljeni na vrijeme
tako da, svakak to moze ici i zavrsiti

----------


## VeraM

Vidim da se mješam gdje mi nije mjesto. Moram se još informirati. Ja s 1 vaginalnim porodom, i oporavkom od brat bratu 2 dana (ne kontajući lohije) nisam upoće u kategoriji komentiranja kao Ginger. Ali mislim da stoji da cure treba još u školi informirati o vrstama i načinima poroda, o opasnostima i naravno radostima tih osjetljivih mjeseci trudnoće i dana poroda i oporavka. Moj post je bio više onako, klinci jako malo znaju, treba ih informirati i kad god možemo otvoriti im oći u vezi važnih životnih pitanja.

----------


## Argente

Pa OK, osim rezanja misica nisi falila. I ja sam ko klinka mislila da je carski easy way out. I da se nakon carskog ne krvari  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

VeraM ma svatko prica iz svog iskustva
nema tu univerzalne istine
i jedno i drugo moze biti i dobro i lose
jbg, kako ti padne grah
ali da, u pravu si, klinci su opcenito dosta neinformirani
samo, tu je problem malo dublji i spada pod drugu temu

----------


## Vrci

Da klinci,ja do prije prve trudnoce nisam znala da lohije tak dugo traju [emoji38] uopce nisam razmisljala o tome da se nakon poroda toliko krvari. Tek sam u trudnoci sve saznala

----------


## Muma

Argente, oni me svakako vode pod IUGR jer jest malen. Samo je pitanje kad se rodi hoce li to biti samo malena beba ili stvarni IUGR koji dolazi s odredenim posljedicama. A to na uzv ne vide. A ja sam jako dobra prema sebi pa nisam nikad zeljela ni pitati ni surfati o stvarnom stanju beba s IUGR jer vjerujem da je samo malen, i zdrav. Ako je stvarni IUGR u pitanju, onda je bolje sto prije poroditi. A jedino sto znam jest da u prvim minutama nakon poroda vide kakvo je stanje. S E su mi odmah rekli "nismo trebali" (inducirati)...al lako tako dok je vec gotovo.

----------


## Argente

Aha, tako...a da li je L imao IUGR?

----------


## Muma

Ne, ni jedno. Oboje je bilo samo sitno i dinamitno. On je ispocetka bio aktivan ko svaka druga beba. S vremenom se promijenilo.

----------


## Ginger

Muma tvoje su bebe takve
i to je to
sad vec nestrpljivo iscekujemo frenda  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Cestitam svim novim mamicama  :Smile: 

Moj oporavak nakon vaginalnog je bio preko mjesec dana, tek od nekih 6 tjedana mogu normalno sjesti. A evo sad je proslo 2 mjeseca i jos lagano krvarim. 
Ja bi iduci put na carski, ne znam... moj porod je cak prosao ok sa epiduralnom ali su mi morali skakati na trbuh i tu me bas panika ulovila.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Bluebella, Muma kako ste?

----------


## Muma

Nocas je nesto krenulo, bolovi svakih nekoliko minuta, ali je stalo. A vec sam bila uzbudena! Sutra uzv i mjerenje bebe.

----------


## Isabel

Cure drage, nama je bilo turbulentno zadnjih dana. Ja sam u nedjelju oko  ručka na gaćicama našla krv i sledila se. Nakon toga još par puta isto  tokom brisanja i nije nam preostalo ništa drugo nego pravac hitna. Tamo  je dr. potvrdio da sam trudna, da je bebica na mjestu i da srce kuca  :Very Happy: !
Jučer smo bili na našem redovnom prvom pregledu i naš je dr. R. potvrdio  isto. GV s EO 10mm, KČS poz! Pokazao nam je mrvicu i srčeko  :Heart: , čak smo ga malo i čuli  :Zaljubljen: ! 
Kaže da ne moram mirovati, sve normalno ali lagano. Da je moguće da se  još pojavi krv jer je neki mali hematom kod posteljice ali je daleko od  bebe pa nije opasno. Ako sve bude u redu kontorla nam je sa 12tj. (za  cca mjesec dana). Dodatno mi je dao da napravim krvne pretrage, hormone, dimere i sl. 

Do idućeg pregleda moramo odlučiti hoćemo li ići na NIFT test ili raditi kombinirani. Sad smo po ZM 7+5 no po transferu malo manje (6+6). 

*Muma i Bluebella* mislim na vas  :Love: !
*Mono, Ivana i Hadasa* javljajte kako su naši mali borci  :Dancing Fever: !

----------


## Bluebella

Jucer sam bila koma, plakala sam ja, plakale su moje cimerice a i sestra, bilo mi je dosta svega. Antibiotici i željezo su mi vene "spržili" pa su mi tri puta braunilu selile. Sluzni čep opet poceo curiti  :Sad:  i jos šlag na tortu navecer me nazove dragi i veli kako je mali u vrticu rekao teti da bi se on malo mazio s njom jer je njegova mama u bolnici. Srce mi je puklo na sto komada. 
Danas je bolje  :Smile:  frendica mi donijela nove spavacice, uspjela sam se otusirati a navecer mi dolazi moj mali miš, spakirala sam mu poklon pa ce biti sav uzbudjen  :Smile: 

Muma ❤️
Isabel samo polako da se hematomi ne prošire

----------


## bodo

Isabel cestitke,nek trudnoca bude skolski dosadna i uredna.

Bluebella drzi se maco,mozes ti to!Dozvoljeno je i plakati i urlati ako treba,nemoj samo drzati u sebi jer se psihicki unistis.
Proci ce i ovi tmurni oblaci i zasjat ce najljepse Sunce u obliku malene djevojcice u tvom narucju.
Puno zagrljaja i vibri tjesilica saljem.

Muma ❤

----------


## željkica

Bluebella draga grlim ,znam da ti je tesko bez malenog al moraš izdrzat! 
Muma sretno kad god da krene!

----------


## Muma

A joj Bb... djelim dio tvojih muka, ali ja sam ipak u terminu. Drago mi je da si danas bolje!!! I ja sam imala dan suza kad sam drzala u rukama cijelu dokumentaciju neki dan, ukljucujuci i ispise ctg-a od L. Plus, meni E nece ni doci na duze od 5 minuta jer joj je nelagodno ovdje. I bas mi je tesko. 
Jesu li rekli ista kad bi ti i pod kojim uvjetima mogla doma?

----------


## Bluebella

Muma moj mali voli doci, ali mi bude naporno, ne smijem ustati i sjesti a on bi stalno nesto, pa se upetlja u kateter i povuče braunilu... grrr
Za doma nitko ni ne spominje, iskreno ne znam u ovom stanju koliko je pametno uopce razmisljati ici doma. Sutra vadim kks i crp pa se nadam barem da ce mi antibiotike ukinuti.
Proci ce i ovo, samo da izdržimo sto duze 2u1.
Sutra sam 25tt  :Smile:

----------


## Hadasa

Blue- ne mogu si ni zamisliti koliko je teško sve, meni je bilo teško samo čitajući tvoj post, a ti to prolaziš , budi hrabra i jaka kod do sada, sigurno će biti sve uredu. 
Muma- čestitam na terminu i da beba dođe čim lakše . Čekamo dobro vijesti.
Vidim da su mišljenja oko carskog podijeljena , i oporavka isto... mislim svi smo različiti, smatram da imam visoku toleranciju na bol, ali ovu su vise konstantni osjećaji nelagode i neugode, zatezanje, pečenje i krvarenje koje nikako da se smanji, u biti malo je, pa opet krene. Najviše me brine ta neka tvrda Kvrgica na kraju reza,to me dosta boli, ne dižem ništa teze od svojih cura, sjedim ali mi bas ne odgovara, bokovi su mi već rastureni.
Ostalo mi je jos od trudnoće prenatala i magnezija , za prenatal znam da mogu do kraja, a sto s magnezijem ? Pije tko kakve vitamine ili preporuka poslije poroda ?

----------


## IVANA 86

Isabel ne brini oko hematoma, i ja sam ih imala, dobila sam duphastone tablete i preporuku mirovanja i brzo su prosli, vjerujem da ce i tebi. Bb mislim na tebe, izdrzi! Moji mali su stabilno jedino imaju maskice na nosicu kao pomoc u disanju. Pedijatar uvjerava da nije nista strasno i da to stave vise manje svim palcicima, al ja ko ja prepadnem se. I da stiglo je mlijeko.

----------


## Ribica 1

BlueBella evo si me rasplakala. Drzi se draga! Mene hormoni pucaju uzasno. Na sve placem. Danas sam cula malog djecaka koji je plakao dok su mu vadili krv i ja sam zasuzila a djecaka uopce ne znam. 
Mucnine me rasturaju, sve sto pojedem ide van. Nadam se jos dva tjedna i da ce se sve smiriti.

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala vam curke ❤️

Bebicama u inkubatorima i toplim kreveticima saljem puno ~~~~~ da sto prije idu doma, a mamama sto manje stresa. Nisu to lake situacije.

Jucer mi je bas sestra na odjelu rekla da malac doma ima i tatu i baku i prijatelje i sve ce mu se nadoknaditi, a ova mala curica u trbuhu ima samo mene i ovisi o meni i samo ju ja mogu spasiti, tako da moram biti jaka zbog nje. Brzo ce ovo proci pa se svi skupa mazimo doma ❤️

----------


## Isabel

Hvala *Ivana*  :Love: . Vjerujem da su tvoje ribice dobro i super za mlijeko!
*Ribica* ajoj i mene stalno nekaj šora. Čas sam prestravljena kako ćemo sve to a čas ushićena od sreće... A koliko si ti trudna?
*Bluebella* sestra mudro zbori. Vjerujem da ti je teško, mogu si zamisliti odvojena od svoje curke ali nadoknadit ćete sve i dobro je njemu domeka  :Heart: . Mala čudesna djevojčica je sad prioritet i bude jaka radi nje! Kad jednom dođete i vi dvije doma biti će to onda savršenstvo i sve će sjesti na svoje, samo izdržite i dan po dan!

----------


## Ribica 1

Punih 8 tjedana. Sljedeci pregled tek s 12. Ima da me nema od lude panike. Kad me bebonja krene lupkat bi ce mi lakse.

----------


## Isabel

*Ribica*  :Dancing Fever: , dakle tu smo negdje. Meni je danas 7+6. Mi smo naručili Baby Watcher koji nam je stigao sinoć Ja sam pokušala iz fore čuti bebicu no realno ne mogu ništa čuti prije 10tt. Jedva čekam da ga krenemo koristiti pa da mogu čuti da je sve u redu i da  :Heart:  kuca! 
I mi smo na kontroli s 12tt, to je za više od mjesec dana. Nadam se da bude sve u redu dotad. 

Jesi razmišljala o Nitfy/Panorama/Harmony testu? Mi do idućeg pregleda moramo odlučiti da li idemo na to ili ne.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ooo pa mi smo terminuše, sredina listopada! 
Gdje ste naručili baby watcher? Vjerojatno ću ga i ja uzet. 
Nisam još razmišljala o testovima. Planiram se naručiti na mjerenje nuhalnog nabora pa ću vidjet što dalje.

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel koji si baby watcher narucila? Ja sam preko eBay uzela Sonoline B i vec sa 9tt sam cula otkucaje.

----------


## Isabel

Pa ja sam na kraju naručila MAS Baby Watcher jer sad imaju akciju na njihovom webu pa je novi po 480kn. Čitala sam razna iskustva i cure su ga nahvalile a znam da taj i po bolnicama koriste. Odlučila sam se i radi garancije ak nekaj bude. Znao me taj dr. Engelbrecht i ponudio da dođemo k njemu da nam pokaže kak radi, a fakat su dragi i on i sin njegov
.
Jedino ne kužim, jučer u nedostatku bebinog srčeka  :Smile:  slušala sam svoje i od dragog i oboje smo imali 130-140 otkucaja u min što je nemoguće, znam da odrasli imaju oko 80-90. Sad me to zabrinulo jer trebao bi pokazati pravo stanje otkucaja kaj ne?

----------


## Bluebella

MAS imaju ovdje na odjelu gdje ležim u Petrovoj, svako jutro provjeravaju otkucaje. Na odjelu gdje sam prije bila su imali ovaj Sonoline B, oba su dobra.
Mislim da je jos rano sa 7tt da nadjes bebine otkucaje... s tim da si ti imala dosta kasni transfer (koliko sam pratila na mpo temama).

----------


## Ginger

sretno svima!

Bbella mislim na tebe  :Heart: 
Muma sve znas... :Kiss:

----------


## VeraM

Bok cure, evo se prijavljujem. Test pozitivan još nisam bila u dr. Po mome, tek je 3.tjedan. Možda je još rano puno se veselit, ali kako sam s E imala urednu trudnoću bez problema od 1.dana, nadam se tomu opet.
Svima koji se čuvaju želim što mirnije dane i da brzo prođu. Ostalima da sve bude uredno i sretno.

----------


## Nivana

bok cure!!! bome nije me bilo vec dost dugo i vidim novine i svega i svačega....opce odakle poceti...da mogla bih prvo s čestitkama
Mono čestitke na bebuški, a sad kad je vec na poluintenzivnoj ide na bolje 100% tako da samo smireno, i ubaci u kljun ponesto bice bolje i tebi i njoj....
Ivana 86 dakako i tebi čestitke,neka bebice budu sretne vesele i neka polako ali sigurno napreduju...ai usorooo kuci...
ribica i isabeli vama čestitke na trudnoci...uskoro ce te i vi na listu...da nebudem zadnja...
Muma termin je tu tako da nema brige, sad je pita nje samo dana/sata...ipusti doktore ako ce inducirani neka ide...oni znajuuu....nemojte protiv njih
Hadesa vi ste kuci...sigurno uživate i samo uživate...samo tako
Blubela neznam da li me peru hormoni ali sad sam na ovaj tvoj zadnji post di se malac htjeo maziti s tetom u vrticu, lila sam suze...cisto da srce pukne, nemogu ni zamisliti kako je tebi kad je nama drugima tako tesko pri sampoj pomisli....ali izdrzi...dobit ce seku pa ce te se svi skupa maziti...

a pitanje carskih i slicno necu ulaziti ali eto tek toliko da se dotaknem...neznam nista ...ja sam jednom rodila prirodno-inducirani--nije bilo lose.a ni bajno...sve tako nabrzinu(stigla na klasicni pregled, s pregleda u radaonu...nikog pokraj mene...svi znaju da sam osla na pregled,...nije bilo vremena za nista...svi ostali u cudu?? šta?? ko je rodio???ti??? pa nije ti termin ni blizu?? i tako u nedogled....bio je poluhitno /ipak ne za carski)...

čemu sve ovo?? nezz, mozda vas malo nasmije....

----------


## miuta821

Danas i ja bila na kontrolu. U petak moram nazad za ctg nest bila beba mirna pa mislim da bila umorna. Inace sve ok. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Drage moje sretan vam dan žena ❤️

----------


## Ribica 1

Hvala draga BB! Pridruzujem se cestitkama!

----------


## Isabel

*Ribica* ako ćeš naručivati taj MAS Baby Watcher preporučam  ti s njihove stranice direkt. Imaju neki kupon za 45% popusta pa ti je  sad umjesto 890 kn košta 485 kn. Imaš garanciju, račun i besplatnu dostavu  doma.
*Blubella* dobro si zapamtila svaka čast  :Smile: ,  kasno mi je bio transfer. Ma moj mudri dragi mi ga je sakrio negdje u  kući i čeka 11.-12.tt pa da ga opet isprobamo. Kaže da ću se samo  nauzrujati tražeći srčeko a prerano je pa mi ga je oduzeo  :Embarassed: . Ma pričekati ću par tjedana pa onda probati. Kupili smo ga ranije baš zbog te akcije sa sajta, da nam ne pobjegne. 
*Miuta* super za kontrolu, javi kako je prošao ctg.
*Vera* čestitam na pozitivnom testu!
*Mono, Ivana* i *Hadasa,* kako su bebice?

Ja sam danas vadila krv za KKS,feritin, Fe, TSH, fT4 i d-dimere te urinokulturu. Jel bi trebala otići i na briseve za nedao bog ureaplazmu i sl? Radila sam ih prije IVF-a, u 10.mj.

----------


## Hadasa

VeraM-čestitam na trudnoći  :Very Happy: 
Isabel-mi smo dobro,malo neispavano ali sve su to slatke brige,još se uhodavamo...Ja sam u prvom tromjesječju isto imala hematom,bio je baš između mojih curka,dva puta krvarila,malo se pripazila i sve bilo ok,nikad nisam strogo mirovala,slušala sam svoje tijelo i znala sam si granice.
Muma-ima novosti? 
Ivana,Mono-kako vaši borci,znam da ste na sto strana,pazite i na sebe i čim prije da ste doma s svojim mrvekima.
Blue-nadam se da si dobro i ti i curka...
Sretan dan snažne žene  :grouphug:

----------


## Muma

Sretan Dan zena!!!
Kod mene sve po starom. 38tt! 11.dan hospitalizacije i cekanja. Hodam po stepenicama, dobila upalu misica ali malac se ne da. Odbila sutrasnju indukciju, ali doktorica nema nista protiv jer su svi parametri u redu. Pricat cemo iduci tjedan ako se nesto ne pokrene. Procjena 2530g pa bi trebali izbjeci inkubator. 
Savjeti za potjerat bebu?! Hehehe, nikad ne bih rekla da ce to izaci iz mojih usta  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

sretan vam dan žena...nadam se da uzivate...ako nista makar da mazite trbuščiće...

----------


## Bluebella

Muma bravo  :Smile:  
Mali tvrdoglavac se ne da ❤️

----------


## martinaP

Muma, a zasto ga tjeras (jasno mi je da zelis cim prije doma)? Ja uvijek glasam za porod s 38 tt, ali u tvom slucaju puno znaci recimo jos tjedan dana i 100-150g. A svi parametri su uredni.

----------


## bodo

Sretan vam svima Dan zena ⚘

Muma bas smo se neki dan zezale oko toga,naime 2 frendice presle termin pa im bilo muka od nahodavanja svaki 2.dan po bolnici.
Netko im rekao Bronhi bombone i stvarno obje rodile,jedna tu istu noc a druga 2 dan.
E sad ima li sta u tim bonkasima ili ne samo nebo zna

----------


## miuta821

Ja isto zelim vam svima sretan dan zena! Meni rekla moja dr - ca da krenem popiti caj od brusnice on pomaze na otvaranje! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

Ok, bronhi dobro zvuci. Narucujem. A caj bi isto mogla narucit od mm, ako ne prije za vikend. 

martinaP, vec sam 11 dana tu, ne pustaju me doma ni pod razno, vec sam im 2 indukcije odbila...pa rekoh radije cu ja setati sad i pokusati ga potaknuti jer znam da ce doci tren dok ce poceti veci pritisak za indukciju. Da sam doma ne bih se trudila. On malo raste, a posto smo u terminu... I izluduje me ctg 3x dnevno. Imaju tisucu zahtjeva za "ponasanje" djeteta na ctg-u. Ne smije spavati, ne smije biti preuzbudeno/preaktivno, mora biti srednjih otkucaja i prisutna dobra akceleracija. Daj ti to zadovolji. Bila sam jedno popodne 3 sata na ctg-u jer su mu u jednom trenu otkucaji pali, iako su rekli da se vjerojatno okretao, nekako nesto pritisnuo...nije bio kao stvarni pad, ali 3 sata ctg-a. I tako... Skupi se...

----------


## nicky_111

Sretan vam Dan Žena  :Smile: 

BBela drži se  :Smile:  neka tvoja mala cura izdrži do 20.6.  :Smile:  ajde, može koji dan ranije na svijet. Kak smo mi isti termin sjetim te se svake srijede  :Smile: 
Muma sretno sa bronhijima :D Vjerujem da je sad puno lakše kad je termin tu

----------


## martinaP

> Ja isto zelim vam svima sretan dan zena! Meni rekla moja dr - ca da krenem popiti caj od brusnice on pomaze na otvaranje! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Od maline valjda?

----------


## Ribica 1

Zene pomagajte! Dobila sam kandidu! Smijem li canesten vaginalete? Trudna sam 8+3. Dr mi je rekla da uzmem kremu. Ne znam da ce proc samo s kremom.

----------


## Munkica

Sretan 8. mart! I hvala na čestitkama!

Čestitam na novim plusevima  :Smile: 

Muma, baš sam nedavno čitala poglavlje u knjizi Expecting better (Emily Oster) o tome što može potaknuti trudove. Autorica traži dokaze u znanstvenim radovima koji potvrđuju ili odbacuju "općepoznate" narodne lijekove (tipa bronhi  :Smile:  ). Mogu pogledati o kojim postocima se točno radi, ali masaža dojki je pomogla potaknuti trudove kod žena koje su ih masirale 3x po 1 sat dnevno. Kod skupine koja se kraće masirala i one koja se uopće nije masirala nije utvrđena statistički značajna razlika i korelacija masaže i poticanja trudova. Eto...
Srećom, vremena imaš pa se baci na masažu  :Smile: 

Bluebella, neka se drži mala mrvica. Mogu si samo zamisliti na što ti liče vene, budući da se ja zbog tankih vena sa svakog vađenja krvi vratim cijela izbodena i zamotana kao mumija. 

Nama vrijeme leti. Sad smo 29+2 i službeno ne mogu više zakopčati niti jedne hlače  :Smile:

----------


## IVANA 86

Sretan dan zena svima! Bebe su dobro, pocele su vise jesti i maknute su maskice s nosica! Muma sretno! Bb kod mene isto sve sprzeno bilo, kad bi vadili krv vise nije islo nista...ne brini sve to prode!

----------


## miuta821

> Od maline valjda?


Rekla mi je brusnicu. 



Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

nije brusnica sigurno
brusnica se koristi kod problema s mjehurom, tj. urinarnim traktom
i za razliku od uvin caja, preporuca se u trudnoci
martinaP je u pravu, caj lista maline se koristi pred kraj trudnoce, ali se ne preporuca zenama koje su vec imale carski rez

----------


## ljube555

> Od maline valjda?


Pozdrav...i ja cula caj od lista maline otvara!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

> nije brusnica sigurno
> brusnica se koristi kod problema s mjehurom, tj. urinarnim traktom
> i za razliku od uvin caja, preporuca se u trudnoci
> martinaP je u pravu, caj lista maline se koristi pred kraj trudnoce, ali se ne preporuca zenama koje su vec imale carski rez


Mozda moja dr bila pre umorna pa mi tak rekla. Jer sam pila od đumbira stalno sad rekla da vise ne zbog kontrakcije. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

> Zene pomagajte! Dobila sam kandidu! Smijem li canesten vaginalete? Trudna sam 8+3. Dr mi je rekla da uzmem kremu. Ne znam da ce proc samo s kremom.


O *Ribica* baš mi je žao! Ne znam ti nažalost za vaginalete, ja bi krenula s kremom kak je dr. rekla pa vidjela hoće proći samo od nje. Osobno više volim krenu nego vaginalete, krema se lakše aplicira i mazna je, ovo me grebe  :Embarassed: . Krema ima ista svojstva pa bi ti trebala biti dovoljna terapija. 

Kako si ustanovila da ju imaš? KOje si ti pretrage radila nakon prvog pregleda? Ja sam napravila KKS, dimere, TSH i Ft4 i željezo i sve je okej. Sad još čekam nalaz urinokulture.

----------


## Ribica 1

Stavila sam sinoć tabletu ali se nije otopila već je izašla. Večeras ću kremu. Na brisu mi se pokazala. Radila sam i bris na ureaplasmu i mikoplasmu , urinokulturu i sve je ok, kks, d dimere, veliki koagulogram. Već sam si počela davati fragmin 2500. Mislim da je to zasad sve od nalaza. Još  ću se naručit na mjerenje nuhalnog nabora.

----------


## miuta821

Ja sam u bolnici na promatranje beba bila pre mirna 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Sto kazu dr?

----------


## miuta821

Za sad sve ok moram na ct vise puta pa nadam se da ce bit ok. Slabo se micala zato me slala moja dr u bolnici 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Ja ću samo prijaviti da od svih ženski na listi dolazi jedan mušketir da to malo razdrmaaaa....  :Smile:  <3

----------


## VeraM

Super, neka nam i dečki. Joj i ja bi jednog pa da inam od svakoga po komad.

----------


## Nivana

Vera samo da znaš i ja sam potajno priželjkivala dečkića.....:^^ :^). ali u svakom slučaju samo neka je živo i zdravo ... i kako treba.  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Nivana čestitke na dečkiću  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella kako si?
Muma jel krenulo?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella kako si?
> Muma jel krenulo?


Dobro sam. Upravo mi kapa zadnja boca tokolize pa me negdje oko 18h skidaju sa terapije. Gotova sam i sa svim antibioticima i željezom i vaginaletama.
Sutra mi rade kks, crp, urinokulturu i urin-sediment, pa ako ti svi nalazi budu ok ide pregled i uzv. Ovisno o stanju i ako se kontrakcije ne vrate pustit ce me doma na mirovanje. 
Ja se dobro osjecam, malo me strah skidanja sa tokolize zbog toga sto sluzni čep i dalji curi kad imam stolicu. 
Iskreno, ovdje se nekako osjecam sigurnije nego sto cu doma, iako tesko je lezati kad je vani ovako suncano i toplo, al bilo bi mi i doma isto tako tesko lezati i mirovati. 
Tjesim se, jos malo, pa smo u nekim sigurnijim tjednima (u srijedu sam 26tt).

----------


## martinaP

Bbella, kako podnosis tokolizu? Meni se cini jako hrabro od njih ukinuti tokolizu sa 26 tt.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, kako podnosis tokolizu? Meni se cini jako hrabro od njih ukinuti tokolizu sa 26 tt.


Dobro ju podnosim, nisam nikakvih nuspojava imala.
Ne znam sto bi rekla za skidanje s tokolize, dosta cura koje se prosle kroz odjel su skinute s tokolize, neke prije, neke kasnije i nisu se vratili trudovi. Ionako sam tu pod nadzorom jos. Reagirat cu ako opet osjetim trudove, mozda mi daju neku terapiju drugu nakon skidanja. Ne znam jos nista.... Vidjet cemo prvo nalaze.
Korak po korak...

----------


## Muma

Nivana, lijepe vijesti!!! Bravo!
Bb, nadam se da ces doma, u svoj mir, bez kontrakcija! Samo pozitivan stav u glavi. Nece te pustiti samo tako bzvz. A pretpostavljam da ce ti dati bar cordipin.
Zeljkica, krenula je samo depresija... kvalitetna. Od trudova nista. Sutrabse vraca moj dr pa moram pricat s njime. Ja bih doma.  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Ajoj Muma valjda ce te pustit kuci ako se nista ne događa meni je svaki dan u rodilištu bio ko godina.

----------


## Munkica

Muma, čestitke na malom hrabrom Laviću. Grlite se i mazite  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Muma* rodila?

----------


## Bluebella

Muma je rodila svog dečkića, 2460gr i 48cm  :Smile: 

Čestitke ❤️

----------


## nicky_111

Muma čestitam <3

----------


## Nivana

Muma čestitke! Neka je živ zdrav i vesel kroz cijeli životni vijek ... a tebi zelim brzi oporavak. :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)

----------


## Munkica

Jedan dečko otišao s liste, a drugi stigao na listu  :Smile: 

Bluebella, kako se vi držite? Jeste li već stigle kući na mirovanje?

----------


## Bluebella

> Jedan dečko otišao s liste, a drugi stigao na listu 
> 
> Bluebella, kako se vi držite? Jeste li već stigle kući na mirovanje?


Nismo doma, nisu jos ni svi nalazi gotovi...
Polako  :Smile:  budem vec dosla doma...  
tek mi je prvi dan bez tokolize, neka me jos koji dan u bolnici.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Muma iskrene cestitke! Pratim i vibriram za svaki gram-lijepa na kraju kilaza!
Ljubi svoju strucu!

----------


## Isabel

Pa ja ne vidim nikakve novosti od Mume, ni kilažu ni da li je rodila ni niš...  :Unsure: . Di sam ja Mumu propustila?

----------


## Optimist

Otvorena je posebna cestitarska tema  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Muma cestitam od ❤

----------


## IVANA 86

Muma cestitam!

----------


## Ginger

mozete ovdje cestitati
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/92459-s...in-mali-lavic-))))

----------


## miuta821

> miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
> Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
> Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
> bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
> bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
> Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)


Ne mogu vjerovati da sam prva na listi.
Muma cestitam! [emoji173]️ 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Muma

Hej dame! Evo me. Jucer, 12.3. u 12.30h stigao moj Leo. Gabariti su gore, hvala Bb. Inducirani. U toku najzescih trudova ja otvorena samo 5 prstiju, skoro zavrsili na cr zbog omotane pupcane, dali mi dolantin da ne umirem od muke, drzim vaticu na guzi i u iduca 2 truda on krenuo izlazit. U nekoj minuti je nestalo ovih 5 prstiju.  :Smile:  On se trenutno ne skida s cice dok je budan...a kad zaspi isto mora biti na cici jer skuzi da ju izvadim :D 
Sretno svima s liste! Pratit cu vas kad uhvatim vremena.

----------


## Bluebella

Muma zaboravila si napisati da je mali L pravi bonbon ❤️

----------


## Bluebella

Drage moje, pustili su me doma danas  :Smile:  napokon. Trebala sam jos jucer ici, ali su me ostavili da danas napravim ogtt test jer necu moci sad u lab dok sam doma.
Doma strogo mirovanje, lezanje i samo na wc.
Danas sam prvi put nakon tri tjedna sjela, u autu do doma. 
Lezim, citam knjigu, gledam tv i cekam malog miša da dodje iz vrtica (ne zna da sam doma) pa da se grlimo i mazimo.
Za terapiju sam dobila betadine vaginalete 1xtjedno i utrogestane 3x3 dnevno.
Danas smo 26tt i nadam se jos barem 10 tjedana izdrzati 2u1

----------


## nicky_111

Super vijesti Bluebella  :Smile:   Ma izdržat ćete vi do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Bluebella, ma bit ce to sve uredu lipo miruj i uzivaj sa malenim!

----------


## Munkica

Bas mi je drago, Bluebella. Super vijesti!
Sad samo polako i naoruzaj se dobrim knjigama.

----------


## Ribica 1

Bb drzi se. Mene su knjige odrzale na zivotu u prosloj trudnoci.

----------


## bodo

Bluebella odlicne vijesti.
Vjerujem da cete izdrzati do samog termina
Naoruzaj se strpljenjem,dobrim stivom i drustvom i zacas ce proci

----------


## Isabel

*BlueBella*, super vijesti! Uživaj doma i odmaraj, jao kako se malac iznenadio, ma predivno  :Heart: !

----------


## Isabel

Cure jel tko od vas u trudnoći morao uzimati progesteronske injecije *Proluton*? Ja imam nekakvu malu sukrvicu, sad mi se već drugi put to pojavilo pa dr. kaže da bi mi maknuo Duphastone i Crinone i stavio me na taj jači progesteron. Ima tko iskustva s time  :Unsure: ?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je bubekica te injekcije dobivala,ali uz utrice. Posalji joj pm

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure jel tko od vas u trudnoći morao uzimati progesteronske injecije *Proluton*? Ja imam nekakvu malu sukrvicu, sad mi se već drugi put to pojavilo pa dr. kaže da bi mi maknuo Duphastone i Crinone i stavio me na taj jači progesteron. Ima tko iskustva s time ?


Uzimala sam ja u prvoj trudnoci zbog krvarenja. Svaki drugi dan sam isla na te injekcije kod dr od 7tt do 10tt.

Utrogestan sam jos dodatno uzimala oralno.

----------


## Isabel

Da, meni je napisao svaka 4 dana 1 injekcija 250mg. A dobro, budemo i to zdurali, vjerujem da je potrebno ako dr. kaže. Svakako ću ga sutra pitati da li mi ostavlja još koji progesteron ili nije potrebno...  Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

i ja sam ga uzimala u drugoj trudnoci 
krvarila sam pa je to bila dodatna terapija

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Nisam se uopce stigla javiti.
Moja cura je bila pustena iz Petrove doma sa 2250 g u sri.
U cet nije htjela bas jesti, bila je jako uspavana, nije se tako prije ponasala nikad...I otisli smo na Rebro na hitnu, I ustanovljena je sepsa.
Zadrzali su nas naravno ovdje, odmah su nas zadrzali I prima dva antibiotika.
Jako sam prestrasena, nemam rijeci za to uopce.
Dns su nalazi bolji, leuko I crp su nizi, makar je crp I dalje povisen, ali valjda antib.djeluju.

----------


## Ribica 1

Joj Mono, kako sepsa? Gdje? Drzi se. Borac je ona, bit ce dobro.

----------


## mono111

Ocito bolnicka infekcija, s tim da je fo vjerovatno dobila bas na odlasku, mozda koji dan prije ali se nije jos manifestiralo.
Sepsa je u krvi znaci..koji je uzrocnik, ne zna se.

----------


## željkica

Mono draga drzi sve,grlim jako!

----------


## Bluebella

Mono... pa kako sad sepsa, Uzas. Dobro da si reagirala.
Držite se i zelim sto brže ozdravljenje da se riješite bolnica

----------


## Munkica

Mono, drži se je jedino što ti mogu reći. 
Nadam se da će curka uskoro biti bolje i puštena kući.

----------


## Ginger

ajme mono, drzte se!

----------


## Optimist

mono, draga, drzite se i neka malena ozdravi sto prije!

----------


## bornastra

Mono, drž’te mi se!
Štoooo brže ozdravljenje!!

----------


## Sybila

Mono drzi se! Sepse su strasna i rijec za cuti, kamoli za vidjeti...ali izvuku se mali borci. Najčešće je od klebsielle na neonatologiji, nazalost ju puno beba pobere. Znat ce se za koji dan od cega je. I moj mali je prosao sepsu, dobio sedmi dan zivota. 
Cim je danas bolje, odmah znas da su i oni znali koja je bakterija (nije im prva) i bakterija nije rezistentna tako da ce biti sve ok. Nadam se da cete brzo doma!

----------


## miuta821

Mono draga zelim ti puno snage i sto prije da tvoja bebica ozdravi
[emoji173]️ 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Ona je bila na intenzivnoj I poluinten.22 dana !! I sve je bilo ok !!!
I valjda je bas te zadnje dane pobrala, nevjerovatno..taj dan kad su nas otpustali sve je bilo ok, kks mislim,  aI iduci dan sok.
Zvala sam bila Petrovu I Sybila bas mi je rekla pedijatrica da je ta Klebbsiella cesta I Stafilokok..rekli su da hemokultura mozda uopce nece pokazati nista, tj.da se nece bakterija izolirati. Koliko je dugo tvoj mali bio na antib? Daj me pls podsjeti s koliko g se rodio??

----------


## Sybila

> Ona je bila na intenzivnoj I poluinten.22 dana !! I sve je bilo ok !!!
> I valjda je bas te zadnje dane pobrala, nevjerovatno..taj dan kad su nas otpustali sve je bilo ok, kks mislim,  aI iduci dan sok.
> Zvala sam bila Petrovu I Sybila bas mi je rekla pedijatrica da je ta Klebbsiella cesta I Stafilokok..rekli su da hemokultura mozda uopce nece pokazati nista, tj.da se nece bakterija izolirati. Koliko je dugo tvoj mali bio na antib? Daj me pls podsjeti s koliko g se rodio??


1900gr. 
Moji su pusteni s 23 dana, curka je tad imala 2250, kao i tvoja, since je vec bio na 2450 ako se ne varam. 
Da, hemokultura moze biti cista i to je dobro. Kod nas je bila klebsiella u urinu. 7 dana antibiotika intravenozno. Inace...on je stalno kenjkao s tezinom i malo dobivao, a onda ful ful zivnuo nakon sto je krenuo s antib. Pedica je rekla da je najv ta bakterija bila vec prisutna malo pa ga je to mucilo i onda kad su ju eliminirali je ful napredovao. 
Znaju sto je otprilike, pogodili su antibiotik i to je super. Ne znam jel se i dalje izdajas, ako da - to ce joj jako pomoci, samo ju stavljaj na cicu i pokusavaj dojiti ako ikako mozes.

----------


## bodo

Mono drzite se.Curki zelim sto brzi oporavak i povratak kuci.Bit ce sve ok cim je vec sada bolje!

----------


## Hadasa

Blue...super da si doma,samo čitaj i čuvajte se...držimo palčeve i za više od 10 tjedni
Moni..baš mi je žao,drži se,čim prije da ozdravi tvoja curka ... :grouphug:

----------


## mono111

Izdajam se, ali jedva skupim za njezin obrok..od stresa I svega mi se smanjilo, ali da, trudim se.
Probali smo dojenje, nije islo.
Sad je spojena I na monitor I braunilu ima u glavi I u bolnici ju necu stavljati na prsa, vec su je pikali 3 puta, jer joj je braunila iz ruke stalno izlazila, tj.infuzija je izlazila pa su joj dns stavili u glavu..ali kad dodjemo doma, forsirati cemo dojenje..iako mislim da tesko da je ici posto je naucila na dudu, tj.bocicu.
A na intenz.su mu svi nalazi bili ok?? Leuko??
Znaci I ako hemokultura nista ne pokaze, to je dobra stvar?? A I dalje se to smatra sepsom?? Makar se ne izolira bakterija?
Dns su dosli nalazi briseva grla I nosa, I stolice, sve negativno..jos se ceka nalaz uk. Vidjela sam na listi da ce joj raditi uzv bubrega, I to dns vec..
Rekli su da ce ona sigurno 14 dana primati antib.

----------


## pak

I nama je dijagnoza kasna novorođenačka sepsa jer je krenula 22.dan života. Bakterija nije izolirana, izvadili su mu hrpu nalaza i svi su bili ok. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ajoj, ženske...sretno s boleštinama...pak, jel to prošlo sad?

----------


## Munkica

Mono, nemoj odustajati od dojenja dok god imaš snage i volje. Sigurno će joj koristiti tvoje mlijeko pa makar i u malim količinama.
Je li curka živnula malo?

----------


## mono111

Ali vi niste bili u bolnici netom prije jelda?? Nego ste isli doma I onda se tek 22 dan pojavila?? Koliki su mi leuko I crp bili?? Ako znas mozda? Sto su rekli gdje je pokupio??

----------


## pak

> Ajoj, ženske...sretno s boleštinama...pak, jel to prošlo sad?


A prošla je infekcija.  Od temperature je dobio atak supr(kršitelj koda)ikularne tahikardije zato smo i otišli hitno za Rijeku.  Bakteriju su tamo našli. Sada pije lijek za srce [emoji20].  Preventivno do godine dana, kontroliramo se kod kardiologa i nadamo se da sljedeća temperatura neće izazvati ponovno atake.  Kako su svi nalazi ok kardiolog vjeruje da je to sve bio splet okolnosti i da se ne bi trebalo ponoviti.  Vrijeme će pokazati. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Ali vi niste bili u bolnici netom prije jelda?? Nego ste isli doma I onda se tek 22 dan pojavila?? Koliki su mi leuko I crp bili?? Ako znas mozda? Sto su rekli gdje je pokupio??


mono mi smo došli doma iz rodilišta 3. dan.  11. dan je bio na pregledu jer je patronažnoj bio čudan. Jako je plakao i grčio se i nije dobivala reflekse od njega.  Kako sam ja bila u bolnici doveo ga je muž i vadili su mu krv i pregledali ga. CRP je 0-2.Sve drugo ok.  22. dan je dobio temperaturu i otišli smo u bolnicu na pedijatriju. Kod prijema je CRP bio 104,3,  leukociti 28,8 granulociti 61,5.
Pokupio je u rodilištu. Mi smo bili van sebe dok nismo znali šta je. Dr. nam je rekla da je prilikom poroda ili baratanjem sa pupkom i sl za vrijeme boravka u bolnici to pokupio. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav, polako ide 16 tj je tu,, na pregledu kaže dr da pripazim/ usporim  jer je posteljica nisko? Od svih pripremljenih pitanja za pitati., opće nisam reagirala da pitam što to znači??  Samo je rekla da su odnosi zabranjeni!! E sad nisam pitala jel se smije putovati?? Šta vi mislite?
( njih dobit na Tel je 1:10000000)

----------


## Ribica 1

Pa ovisi kako putovati? Nije ti rekla da moras lezati vec usporiti, tj odmori cesce i napore izbjegavati.

----------


## mono111

Pak,
Zelis reci da je on to pokupio u rodilistu I tek se kasnije manifestiralo??? Hm...tako dugo moze biti u stanju mirivanja?? To nisam znala, meni su rekli da cca par dana treba da se infekcija manifestira..

----------


## mono111

Daj mi samo reci, kako se ponasao kad je poceo primati antib?? Da li je zivnuo I nakon koliko?

----------


## pak

> Daj mi samo reci, kako se ponasao kad je poceo primati antib?? Da li je zivnuo I nakon koliko?


Ima ta kasna i rana novorođenačka sepsa.  Mislim da sam dobro zapamptila jedna se manifestira u roku 3 dana i kasna nakon 20 dana cca. 
Mi smo bili na intenzivnoj 5 dana, on je zbog srca bio spojen stalno na aparat pa nije mogao puno ni mrdati.  Bio je mirani uspavan tamo je bilo jako vruće  ali bistar i lijepo je jeo. Nakon 7 dana su mu skinuli braumilu i završio je sa antibiotikom i postao je skroz živahan. Po riječima pedijatrice mogao je i doma ići ali zbog lijeka za srce ostao je na promatranju sljedeća 3 dana. 
Mene je smirilo to što sam vidjela da su sve bebe tamo ( a bilo ih je dosta zbog blažih tegoba ali zbog toga što su tako mali svi su ležali na odjelu za vrijeme uzimanja antibiotika)ful uspavane i mirne osim u vrijeme hranjenja kada bi nastao kaos. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## miuta821

Meni neka viroza ili gripa me napada. Bas sad pred kraj. Da li ste vi sta koristile da prođe? Pijem caj, limun i med. Grlo me boli i malo kasljam. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam radala sa kasljem, i jos koji puta tamo brisala nos. Prehlada il sto vec bila na odlasku. Najgore mi bilo kasljanje nakon poroda (bilo me strah zbog savova)
Pila sam caj, med, limun, dumbir. I to je to

----------


## Isabel

*Mono* kako ste? Kako je srećica?
*Bluebella* kako vi gurate doma? Jel miruješ, možeš li uz maloga mirovati?

----------


## Bluebella

> *Mono* kako ste? Kako je srećica?
> *Bluebella* kako vi gurate doma? Jel miruješ, možeš li uz maloga mirovati?


Mirujem, nemam bas puno izbora, moram. Malog tata hendla i moje frendice, jedna ga vodi u vrtić, druga ga pokupi i dovede doma, malo baka uskoci i tak... ide nekako. Kad je doma donese autice i legiće kod mene u krevet pa gradimo garaže i igramo se  :Smile: 
Vec sam se sva zaležala pa me sve boli, al dobro, tjesim se da ce proci... jos malo  :Smile: 
Idem u pon kod dr R malo da on pogleda i da me smiri jer sam bas u strahu. 

Jesi ti uspjela naci otkucaje na baby watcheru?

----------


## VeraM

Bila sam na prvom pregledu, termin je 2.11 2018. Sad je 7+6. Vadim nalaze i zasad je sve ok.

----------


## miuta821

> Bila sam na prvom pregledu, termin je 2.11 2018. Sad je 7+6. Vadim nalaze i zasad je sve ok.


Cestitam 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
VeraM 02.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Evo updejta liste  :Smile: 

Miuta, ti brojiš sitno...

Bluebella, uhvati nekoga da te izmasira. Ja ne mirujem, a na kraju dana mi svejedno baš paše masaža. Osim ako se mm ne onesvijesti prije mene, onda ništa od toga  :Smile: 

Mi smo idući tjedan isto na pregledu, a od kraja 4. mjeseca krećemo na preglede jednom tjedno.

----------


## bodo

VeraM dobro nam dosla.Os srca ti zelim skolski dosadnu trudnocu.

----------


## bodo

[QUOTE=Munkica;3037198]Evo updejta liste 

Munkica molim ispravak, ja sam na redu nakon Blue a prije bornaastre (skoro mjesec dana)

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
VeraM 02.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Je li mogu i ja na listu? Po mojoj procjeni termin je 15.10.

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
VeraM 02.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Naravno.  :Wink: 

Inače, ja sam listu samoincijativno preuzela. Ako netko ima želju ili potrebu, može ju slobodno nadopunjavati.

----------


## miuta821

Bas super sta se povećava broj na listi. Da jos malo brojm ne mogu jos vjerovati. A ti Munkica slijedeca
[emoji173]️ 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

> Mirujem, nemam bas puno izbora, moram. Malog tata hendla i moje frendice, jedna ga vodi u vrtić, druga ga pokupi i dovede doma, malo baka uskoci i tak... ide nekako. Kad je doma donese autice i legiće kod mene u krevet pa gradimo garaže i igramo se 
> Vec sam se sva zaležala pa me sve boli, al dobro, tjesim se da ce proci... jos malo 
> Idem u pon kod dr R malo da on pogleda i da me smiri jer sam bas u strahu. 
> 
> Jesi ti uspjela naci otkucaje na baby watcheru?


Ma super ste se snašli! Svaka čast frendicama i dragom  :Klap: ... Još malo zdurajte curke, onda bude lakše!

Ja sam super. Proluton je uveden prošli petak i sad više nema sukrvice. Dobro se osjećam, nemam mučnina nego žgaravice pa mi u tomu bademi i domaći kefir pomažu.
Baby Watcher nisam neko vrijeme isprobavala no u nedjelju ujutro ga uzela bezveze, iz fore, i prvi put našla srčeko  :Zaljubljen:  i to zbilja slučajno nakon samo par minuta traženja. Onda sam opet navečer malo tražila da i dragi čuje, no to je malo potrajalo ali na kraju smo ga našli  :Very Happy: . I opet sinoć isto nakon jedno 10tak min. Rekli smo da nećemo svaki dan nego svakih 2-3 dana. Super je to stvarčica, kak se uvijek razveselimo kad ga nađemo, divota!

Ja sam za cca dva tjedna, oko 12. tt, kod Radončića na pregledu i mislim da smo se odlučili raditi Nifty.

Ajd baš me zanima kaj će ti naš doktor reći, sigurno će te umiriti kao i uvijek, on je zbilja fantastičan!

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel ja jos nisam nasla srceko a danas sam 10+3. Citala sam da se najbolje cuje ujutro s punim mjehurom, a ja ujutro nemam kad jer uvijek zurim na posao.

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel super za srčeko.
Mi smo isto radili Nifty kod dr R. Bude ti sestra Maja ponudila vise opcija Nifty-ja, mi smo uzeli standard.

VeraM dobrodošla i čestitke ❤️

----------


## Isabel

*Ribica* dok su još jako mali baš je teško naći. Ja sam ga našla tek kad sam sondu spustila skroz nisko, malo iznad pubične kosti, tamo gdje su već dlakice i onda malo nadesno. Zapravo mi je dr. pomogao jer kad sam bila kod njega na brisevima mi je samo na sekundu preko trbuha prislonio svoju sondu da vidimo srčeko pa sam vidjela "područje" di je bebica. Ne brini, budeš za koji tjedan, ionako se službeno ne može prije 12tt.  
*Bluebella* ja sam razmišljala o Nifty Plusu jer je 400 kn skuplji od Basica a ima dodatnih 60 mikrodelecija (prije je bilo 6-7 sad su proširili paletu), pa kad već plaćamo tolike pare nek onda ide na sve. A ne znam, tak si razmišljam sad, budem vidjela kaj dr. veli isto o tome pa budmo odlučili koji ću. Samo mi je bitno s njim dogovoriti kada da mi uzmu krv u odnosu na heparin kojeg ne bi smjela uzeti 24 sata prije vađenja (on razrijeđuje krv i onda su veće šanse da uzorak nema dovoljni postotak dnk bebe i da neće moći napraviti analizu).
*Mono* kako ste?

----------


## Nivana

pozdrav trudnice!!!! kako ste!!
imam pitanje naravno poslal sam mail doktorici al dok ona odgovori da i vas pitam,...da li je koja imala tupe bolove/grčenje ili kao ako ste ikad imali upalu misica od trbušnjaka na podrucju ispod pupka pa u širinu...nocas me to probudilo oko tri i drzalo do pol pet...dode bol i traje par sekundi i prode pa za pol minute opet...a bas me probudila bol...sva u panici sa se digla vidjeti da li krvarim ili nesto...nista sve ok...ali bas čudno.... tako mi je bilo i jucer po danu u neko doba i prekucer(to sam zakljucila da je od posla, hodanje i vjecno na nogama)) ali usred noci????
 :Idea:  :Idea:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ja sam razmišljala o Nifty Plusu jer je 400 kn skuplji od Basica a ima dodatnih 60 mikrodelecija (prije je bilo 6-7 sad su proširili paletu), pa kad već plaćamo tolike pare nek onda ide na sve. A ne znam, tak si razmišljam sad, budem vidjela kaj dr. veli isto o tome pa budmo odlučili koji ću. Samo mi je bitno s njim dogovoriti kada da mi uzmu krv u odnosu na heparin kojeg ne bi smjela uzeti 24 sata prije vađenja (on razrijeđuje krv i onda su veće šanse da uzorak nema dovoljni postotak dnk bebe i da neće moći napraviti analizu).


Isabel... ja sam u 12mj prosle god radila Nifty, tada je Nifty Basic bio 3400kn, Nifty Standard (koji sam i uzela) 3700kn a Nifty Plus 4400kn
Mozda sad imaju neku akciju pa je razlika izmedju Basic i Plus samo 400kn ... ne znam...
Nifty Plus nisam htjela jer ima tih dodatnih 60 mikrodelecija, ali sam se bojala da bi me samo zbunile jer sa puno njih dijete/covjek moze normalno zivjeti, a ja bi samo guglala i tko zna sto sve nasla. Htjela sam uzeti one pretrage koje izazivaju teze malformacije i sindrome. 
Tak sam barem ja sebi u glavi to odvrtila. 

Sto god odlučila sretno i nek nalaz bude najbolji mogući.... ja sam jako nestrpljiva bila čekajući nalaz  :Smile:  kad sam ga dobila i vidjela da je sve ok i da opet cekam curicu (u prošloj trudnoci sam izgubila curicu) bila sam u oblacima...

----------


## Munkica

Imala sam par puta slične bolove. I par puta usred noći. Pripisala ih trudnoći, širenju maternice, rastezanju ligamenata i zatvoru kojeg sam imala na početku. Kako došlo, tako i prošlo. Zapravo, čim sam riješila zatvor je prošlo. Nisam niti išla dr. 
Mislim da sam spomenula na sljedećem pregledu rekla je da to normalno.

----------


## Vrci

I meni je Skvorc za te dodatne iz Nifty rekao da sto bih da ih dijete ima? Jer uglavnom nisu nista strasno i osoba s tim moze biti i genij,ali i imati problema 
Pa smo se slozili da bolje da to ne radimo

----------


## Bluebella

> Imala sam par puta slične bolove. I par puta usred noći. Pripisala ih trudnoći, širenju maternice, rastezanju ligamenata i zatvoru kojeg sam imala na početku. Kako došlo, tako i prošlo. Zapravo, čim sam riješila zatvor je prošlo. Nisam niti išla dr. 
> Mislim da sam spomenula na sljedećem pregledu rekla je da to normalno.


Ista stvar i kod mene... pogotovo sto se zatvora tice, bas mi zna izazivati probleme i bolove. 
Kad obavim stolicu (sto sad uz lezanje malo teze ide) osjecam se ko nova, puna optimizma  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

Ma pogrešno sam napisala jer sam tako zapamtila  :Embarassed: . 
Mislila sam razliku od Standarda i Plusa. I da, i dalje je razlika 700 kn. Ja sam pokušala doći do podatka koliko su te mikrodelicije u biti rijetke i da li nam je to potrebno pa sam onda nabasala na par tih nekih gadnih kromosomskih poremečaja koje posroje (recimo Sindrom mačjeg plača (Cri-du-chat) i nisu super rijetke pa se tako odlučila. Sad opet ne znam da da li da dajemo još dodartnih 700 kn za Plus ili ne  :Unsure: . Malo sam otupila u trudnoći, hahahaha.

----------


## Isabel

Rado ne bi bacala novce nepotrebno, ionako je već 3.700 jako puno novaca, i to ćemo morati na neke rate...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma pogrešno sam napisala jer sam tako zapamtila . 
> Mislila sam razliku od Standarda i Plusa. I da, i dalje je razlika 700 kn. Ja sam pokušala doći do podatka koliko su te mikrodelicije u biti rijetke i da li nam je to potrebno pa sam onda nabasala na par tih nekih gadnih kromosomskih poremečaja koje posroje (recimo Sindrom mačjeg plača (Cri-du-chat) i nisu super rijetke pa se tako odlučila. Sad opet ne znam da da li da dajemo još dodartnih 700 kn za Plus ili ne . Malo sam otupila u trudnoći, hahahaha.


Nikad cula za taj sindrom, mozda i bolje... ionako mi je glava puna svega.... vidi da li se taj sindrom mačjeg plača moze preko uzv vidjeti .... nemam pojma, bubam, jel to neka fizička malformacija (idem guglati)... na kraju krajeva, nitko i nista ne garantira zivo i zdravo dijete, puno toga sto se ne moze predvidjeti moze poći po zlu. 
Skup je test i moj suprug je bio jako jako protiv, ali kako sam u ovoj trudnoci odlučila slušati svoj instinkt i nesto mi je govorilo da napravim Nifty, nije me previse zanimalo sto je on protiv. Na kraju je moja odluka bila opravdana jer su se na uzv u 16tt pojavile neke ciste na mozgu, no kako je Nifty bio uredan dr je samo rekao da ce se te ciste povuci. I jesu. Ali npr. da nisam napravila nifty umirala bi od brige (kako mi je objasnio dr Tomicic u Petrovoj (tad sam bila u bolnici zbog krvarenja) a kasnije i dr R potvrdio, te ciste znaju upućivati bas na Down).

----------


## Nivana

E sad mene zanima šta da vam na tim pretragama otkriju da će biti dijete s poremećajem Dawn ili nešto drugo??? Što bi vi??? Ja se nikada nebi usudila na takvu pretragu?? Možda sam kukavica? A možda nebih željela biti u situaciji o drugim opcijama razmišljati.

----------


## nicky_111

Rano otkrivanje kromosomskih grešaka bi mi dalo dovoljno vremena da se pripremim i da odlučimo što i kako dalje. Radije to nego da me na porodu iznenadi.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam znala i imala dogovore s muzem. Tu svatko odlucuje za sebe. 
Ali da, najbitniji je taj moment pripreme, mislim da je iznenadenje na porodu il pred termin najteze

----------


## martinaP

> E sad mene zanima šta da vam na tim pretragama otkriju da će biti dijete s poremećajem Dawn ili nešto drugo??? Što bi vi??? Ja se nikada nebi usudila na takvu pretragu?? Možda sam kukavica? A možda nebih željela biti u situaciji o drugim opcijama razmišljati.


Mi smo znali sto bi napravili u slucaju loseg nalaza. To mora svaki par za sebe odluciti. Naravno da se nista od takvih pretraga ne mora raditi.

----------


## Bluebella

Prenatalni testovi su uvijek stvar izbora, bitno je da par prije takvog testa odluci sta dalje. 
I meni se cini da je najgore na porodu saznati.

----------


## Beti3

> I meni se cini da je najgore na porodu saznati.


Nije. Znam. 
Najljepše je uživati u trudnoći i u spoznaji da beba raste i živa je. Bar tih 9 mjeseci. To je moje osobno iskustvo. 

No, naravno da svatko odlučuje sam o tim prenatalnim testovima.

----------


## Bluebella

> Nije. Znam. 
> Najljepše je uživati u trudnoći i u spoznaji da beba raste i živa je. Bar tih 9 mjeseci. To je moje osobno iskustvo. 
> 
> No, naravno da svatko odlučuje sam o tim prenatalnim testovima.


Meni bi bilo!
Ovdje svatko za sebe govori, zato takvi testovi i jesu stvar izbora.

----------


## Nivana

17. Tjedan 
Dosad sam par puta osjetila pomak bebice., a sinoć me tako šuplo, čisto Nemog vjerovat., poskočila sam, jauknila uplašila se., isti tren suze plac...... muž onak zbunjeno šta se događa ??? Ja reko pojma nemam izgleda da se bebač tak jako ritnuo da i mene uplašio ?? Jel to moguće?

----------


## miuta821

> 17. Tjedan 
> Dosad sam par puta osjetila pomak bebice., a sinoć me tako šuplo, čisto Nemog vjerovat., poskočila sam, jauknila uplašila se., isti tren suze plac...... muž onak zbunjeno šta se događa ??? Ja reko pojma nemam izgleda da se bebač tak jako ritnuo da i mene uplašio ?? Jel to moguće?


Ja sam znala osjetit da mi ode na leđa
Isto sam se odmah digla iz kreveta. Sad pred kraj drugacje osjetim. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Moj je bio toliko aktivan da ne bi mogla sjedat za stolom i jest. Kako tad, takav i sad.

----------


## miuta821

Cure do kad ste elevit prenatal koristile? Ja imam jos 2tablete i sad neznam sta da radim da kupim jos ili poslije ide nesto drugo. Mg isto imam jos par. Moja dr je na godišnjem. Hvala 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja sam koristila od Solgara Prenatal u trudnoci i za vrijeme dojenja.

----------


## Munkica

Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu u 32. tjednu. Beba je super, svi parametri kao u knjizi. Procjena na 1.7 kg. Jedino što je guza dolje, a glava gore zajedno s nogicama. Nije baš bajno. Ima još cca 4 tjedna da se okrene, ali se tako "zacementirala" i stoji već neko vrijeme. Kvrga pod rebrima za koju sam mislila da su leđa je ipak glavica  :Sad: 
Dr. mi baš nije zvučala optimistično jer su i nogice gore pa će joj biti malo teže da se okrene, ali nije nemoguće. 
Uglavnom, vidjet ćemo za mjesec dana što i kako dalje.

*Mono, Bluebella*, kako vi gurate ?

----------


## V&NMama

Evo i mene ovdje  :Smile: . Pozdravljam sve  :Very Happy: ! Ja sam evo u 7. tt, na pregled još nisam išla, planiram poslije Uskrsa negdje. Trenutačno "uživam" u jutarnjim tj. cjelodnevnim mučninama, stalno nešto jeduckam jer mi jedino to pomaže, najviše mi nekako pašu jogurt i kiselo mlijeko, krekeri. Voda mi se gadiii kao i u svim prethodnim trudnoćama i to mi je malo problem jer treba nešto piti, a meni se umjesto vode pije pivo  :Shock:  :Grin: ! Planiram probati čaj od đumbira + kapi, čula sam i čitam da pomaže. Ma biiilooo što samo ne voda  :Unsure: . Ima nas još s mučninama, kako se vi borite?

----------


## nicky_111

> Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu u 32. tjednu. Beba je super, svi parametri kao u knjizi. Procjena na 1.7 kg. Jedino što je guza dolje, a glava gore zajedno s nogicama. Nije baš bajno. Ima još cca 4 tjedna da se okrene, ali se tako "zacementirala" i stoji već neko vrijeme. Kvrga pod rebrima za koju sam mislila da su leđa je ipak glavica 
> Dr. mi baš nije zvučala optimistično jer su i nogice gore pa će joj biti malo teže da se okrene, ali nije nemoguće. 
> Uglavnom, vidjet ćemo za mjesec dana što i kako dalje.


Isto tak je i moja okrenuta i to već 8 tjedana. Zapravo je skoro od početka poprek. 

Da li se tvoja bebica buni ako ležiš na lijevom boku? Moja čim legnem na lijevi bok počne se micati i stane tek kad se okrenem na desni. Ja si nekak to predstavljam da joj ne paše da joj ležim na glavici  :Embarassed: 

V&NMama dobrodošla  :Smile:  jesi probala bezalkoholnu pivu? ove današnje su skoro ko prava piva

----------


## V&NMama

[QUOTE V&NMama dobrodošla  :Smile:  jesi probala bezalkoholnu pivu? ove današnje su skoro ko prava piva[/QUOTE]

Hvala  :Smile: !
Baš sam i mislila na tu bezalkoholnu, ili Radler... Znam da ima nešto alkohola tu, ali valjda do 3%. Iako ja mislim da je najbolje apsolutno apstinirat od alkohola u trudnoći. Ni inače ga ne konzumiram.

----------


## nicky_111

Radler ima nešto alkohola al bezalkoholna ziher ima 0%.

----------


## Munkica

*V&NMama*, čestitke! Pratila sam tvoju želju za bebom na drugoj temi  :Smile: 
I meni nekako tijekom cijele trudnoće voda ne paše (prije sam se nalijevala mineralnom). Ja sam na 0,0 % pivi i lješnjacima. Dijete mora da je križanac s vjevericom.  :Smile: 
U Hrvatskoj sam pila bezalkoholni Pan i stvarno nije bio loš. 

*Nicky_11*, stalno se miče, a i nikad ne znam miče li se zato što joj odgovara ili ne  :Smile:  Pokušavam spavati na lijevom boku koliko god je moguće, ali ja uvijek spavam ko top tako da pojma nemam miče li se ili ne po noći.

----------


## Munkica

> Baš sam i mislila na tu bezalkoholnu, ili Radler... Znam da ima nešto alkohola tu, ali valjda do 3%. Iako ja mislim da je najbolje apsolutno apstinirat od alkohola u trudnoći. Ni inače ga ne konzumiram.



Bezalkoholna ima alkohola do najviše 0,5% (mislim da je na Panu pisalo do 0,3%), a za radler ne znam. Isto toliko može sadržavati i voćni sok ili zrelo voće  :Smile:

----------


## V&NMama

> Bezalkoholna ima alkohola do najviše 0,5% (mislim da je na Panu pisalo do 0,3%), a za radler ne znam. Isto toliko može sadržavati i voćni sok ili zrelo voće


E pa bacamo se onda na pivo  :Yes: ! Nisam znala da i voćni sok i zrelo voće sadrže male postotke alkohola  :Idea: .
Hvala na čestitkama  :Smile: !
Moram se i tamo javiti na onoj temi, dugujem svim divnim ženama koje su me tamo hrabrile  :Love: .

----------


## Ribica 1

V&NMama čestitam na trudnoći i dobrodošla na ovu temu. Evo kod mene mučnine ne prestaju a sad sam 11+2 i jedva preživljavam. Neki dan me MM vodio na infuziju jer sam toliko povraćala da nisam više mogla hodati. Najgore mi je navečer. Imam osjećaj kao da mi gore unutarnji organi. U ljekarni sam uzela lizalice za djecu s đumbirom pa mi kratkoročno pomognu. Vidjela sam da imaju tablete od đumbira ali ja ih ne mogu jer uzimam fragmin. Pokušaj jesti često i male zalogaje. Što se tiče vode i meni se užasno gadi. Jedino kad stavim koju kap limuna onda mogu popit. Voće mi nikako ne paše. Volim ga, ali čim pojedem jabuku ili krušku na sto muka sam. Trenutno grickam smoki i on mi paše. Nadam se da  te neće uhvatit kao mene.

----------


## mabo1

Pozdrav i od mene!
evo da se prijavim i ja na listu čekanja, danas sam 8+5 što bi značilo da mi je termin negdje 30.10.
U utorak idem na kontrolu pa ću tada dobiti trudničku knj. i točan izračun termina jer mi ovdje na netu 2 datuma izbacuje.
Mučnine su sada puno manje nego prije 3 tjedna tako da se tješim da je najgore prošlo, jer mrzim kad mi se povraća.
Meni isto voda nekad ne paše ali si iscijedim soka od limuna u nju pa mi ju lakše popiti. Ako ne ide to onda voćni čaj.

----------


## V&NMama

Svima veliki  :grouphug:  drage moje mučilice  :Smile:  :Sad: !
A proći će i to..
Svima nam je dakle zajedničko gađenje na vodu! I ja tako, stavim malo limuna i bude mrvicu bolje. I grickam non stop nešto, pa se bojim da ću se udebljat ak tak nastavim  :Shock: .

----------


## VeraM

Joj, ja sam skroz bez simptoma. Koji put mi se malo zamanta ako previše zujim okolo i na odmorim dobro. Inače sam na 8 tt i bez mučnina ili povraćanja, kao i u 1. trudnoći. Moram se ponekad podsjetit da sam trudna i da malo usporim, da ne dižem baš cijelu korpu drva ili 4 vrećice iz dućana. Najgore što mi što mi MM pila da ne dižem curu jer ima oko 10 kg. A ja mu pilam da to nema veze. Više mi smeta kad se penje po meni i nječi me. Moram ju odučit od toga.

----------


## Bluebella

> Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu u 32. tjednu. Beba je super, svi parametri kao u knjizi. Procjena na 1.7 kg. Jedino što je guza dolje, a glava gore zajedno s nogicama. Nije baš bajno. Ima još cca 4 tjedna da se okrene, ali se tako "zacementirala" i stoji već neko vrijeme. Kvrga pod rebrima za koju sam mislila da su leđa je ipak glavica 
> Dr. mi baš nije zvučala optimistično jer su i nogice gore pa će joj biti malo teže da se okrene, ali nije nemoguće. 
> Uglavnom, vidjet ćemo za mjesec dana što i kako dalje.
> 
> *Mono, Bluebella*, kako vi gurate ?


Munkice meni je mali u 33tt bio glavom dole, pa se okrenuo na zadak, te oko 35tt vratio glavicom dole. Tocno sam po njegovom štucanju osjetila gdje se nalazi. Uzv potvrdio.

Nas dvije smo ok, kako koji dan. Probava mi je koma, da ne idem sad u detalje, ne valja sta god da napravim. Ako jedem vlaknastu hranu napušen se pa me zna cijela zdjelica boliti da se ne mogu pomaknuti, ako jedem kruto opet ne valja, tvrda stolica, pa povecam Mg pa ode na prerijetko. Stalno nesto... nemam pojma vise. Danas sam 28tt, bila sam u pon kod dr R, bebica je procijenjena na 1130gr, cervix 4cm, šav po uzv izgleda dobro. Dr me nije ručno pregledavao ni otvarao jer svejedno moram kod prof Ivanisevic slijedeci tjedan pa ce ona to. Dalje idem kod nje. Dr R je stvarno napravio sve za mene sto je mogao. I dalje je na meni da ležim i mirujem, sjediti nikako. 
Idem dan po dan...

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella* ma glavno da ide i da ste 2u1  :Grin: . Sve drugo budeš izgurala i brzo će sve biti iza vas! Super za pregled, dobar je naš dr. R. Dobra je i profa., ona je mene isto vodila pred kraj prve, na kraju i porodila. 
Gdje je* Mono*, kako su one? Već se dugo nije javila...

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, jesi li probala s psyllium ljuskicama ustabiliti probavu? Meni su pomogle protiv zatvora, ali sam morala biti vrlo disciplinirana i uzimati ih gotovo svaki dan. Pomak bi se vidio nakon par dana (znam i neke koji su instant nakon njih trčali na wc). Umiješala bih ih u granolu koju sam sama smućkala (zobene posije, orašasti plodovi, sjemenke, suho voće...) i jela (skoro) svaki dan za doručak.

Ma i ja se nadam da će se okrenuti. Ako ne, pokušat će ju u bolnici okrenuti. Najbolji su savjeti dr. Gugla - stavite kvačice na male nožne prste i držite pola sata  :Laughing:

----------


## Isabel

> Ma i ja se nadam da će se okrenuti. Ako ne, pokušat će ju u bolnici okrenuti. Najbolji su savjeti dr. Gugla - stavite kvačice na male nožne prste i držite pola sata


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, jesi li probala s psyllium ljuskicama ustabiliti probavu? Meni su pomogle protiv zatvora, ali sam morala biti vrlo disciplinirana i uzimati ih gotovo svaki dan. Pomak bi se vidio nakon par dana (znam i neke koji su instant nakon njih trčali na wc). Umiješala bih ih u granolu koju sam sama smućkala (zobene posije, orašasti plodovi, sjemenke, suho voće...) i jela (skoro) svaki dan za doručak.
> 
> Ma i ja se nadam da će se okrenuti. Ako ne, pokušat će ju u bolnici okrenuti. Najbolji su savjeti dr. Gugla - stavite kvačice na male nožne prste i držite pola sata


Nisam probala sa psyllium ljuskicama, koliko znam one napuhuju, koristila sam ih umjesto praska za pecivo ili kvasca kod izrade kruha. Meni je bas problem to napuhivanje, crijeva mi prolaze tik do jajnika, a kako stalno ležim nakuplja se plinova i stolica nije redovita pa to sve kad prolazi izaziva prevelike bolove u jajnicima i zdjelici, prenosi se na cervix i onda me panika uhvati. Sad vec otprilike prepoznam da je to to, ali npr jucer kad me uhvatilo suprug nije bio doma. Da je bio nema sanse da bi me gledao kako se povijam od bolova, strpao bi me u auto i pravac Petrova, ne bi me ni pitao. A u bolnici tko zna sta bi sa mnom, od bolova se ne mogu ni uspraviti, ne bi ni oni mogli znati sta je. 
Eto, sad sam bas u detalje opisala ...  :Smile: 
Zaključila sam da sam svaki put kad mi se tak nekaj desi dan prije jela mahune/grasak ili nesto slicno. Probat cu to izbaciti pa vidjeti kako ce ici dalje.

----------


## Katesplit1

Cure, prijavljujem termin 02.11. Znate li da lu se trudnoca moze voditi kod ginekologa u bolnici, kbc Split?

----------


## miuta821

Cure dobro dosle i zelim vam dosadnu trudnocu. Ja sam pila caj od đumbira i limun cijelu trudnoću sad od 8mj.pijem brusnicu ili kamilicu.

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 5ra5

ima koja mama u 26 tt? kolko su vam bebe velike ? moja 1 kg kao veca za 2 tj , jel se kojoj to desilo*?

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
mabo1 30.10.2018 / ()
VeraM 02.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

5ra5, nemam iskustva jer je dr. prvi puta sad u 32. tjednu procjenila veličinu bebe.

Jesi li radila ogtt?

----------


## 6xmamica

Pozdrav svima, evo ja procitala i ovu i staru temu uzduz i poprijeko pa vaam se odlucila pridruzit da imam kome jadikovat

----------


## 6xmamica

6.trudnoca,termin 11.9.,na mirovanju od 6 tt zbog obilnog krvarenja koje je bebica prezivjela, nastavilo curkati do 12 tt, sad na mirovanju zbog mog cervixa koji je kratak i kak veli moj ginic slabasan posto sam sesterotka... Na Duphastonu 3x2 tbl+moja kronicna th jer imam hipotireozu i inz.rezistenciju zadnjih 10 god.. Zadnje mjerenje cervixa prije tj.dana 33 mm, t oblik. Zadnja 3 dana me svaki dan cope neki bolovi popodne tipa grcevi +ligamenti maternice i bole konstantno dok ne popijem Spasmex i Apaurin... Sad sam si zadala da ak ce me jos sutra tak bolit idem u Vin na hitnu popodne, moj ginic je na go. Inace pijem i Mg, tak da ne znam kaj bi jos mogla poduzet...

----------


## 5ra5

radila ok je secer....ali sad je problem toxoplazma koja je IGM REAKTIVNA , a igg pozitivna sta ok avidnost visoka i igA negativna zna tko o tome ? tek za 2 tj idem doktoru

----------


## V&NMama

> Pozdrav svima, evo ja procitala i ovu i staru temu uzduz i poprijeko pa vaam se odlucila pridruzit da imam kome jadikovat


Dobro nam došla 6×mamica  :Very Happy: ! Šta tebe muči?  :Love: 
Svima nam je lakše kad se izjadamo ovdje  :grouphug: !

----------


## nicky_111

Moja je u 26tt bila procjenjena na 930g i doktorica je rekla da je to prema tablicama za taj tjedan.

----------


## Nivana

6xmamica svaka čast!!! Čestitke svim novim trudnicama.... eto ja sam iznimka meni se voda negadi, naprotiv pijem je da se nemogu napit... pijem i pišan.... i uvijek žedna .....

----------


## 6xmamica

I ja stalno žedna ko graba, a jezik stalno bijel ko da ne pijem dosta... Bila ja danas na hitnoj u Vin radi svojih ovih bolova. Prvo me glefala neka mlada dr pa rekla da sam tijesno za prst otvorena, a meni odmah pol 12,pa zvala dr Gall koja me pogledala i veli to je zatvoreno(valjda ova mlada i ne kuzi da to kod viserotke i ne drzi vise bas cvrsto i da je cervix uloziv) , napravila cervikometriju 40mm,t oblik... Al zato mi je urin katastrofa, vele urinarac, da vj otud i bolovi, dale pit Novocef, ostala th ista. Raskrvarile me ko zivotinju i sad sam ljuta zbog toga... E da i rekle mi da bi mi bilo bolje za mene i moj cervix da uzimam Utrogestan lokalno a ne Duphaston, tak da cu morat ovog svog prisarafit da mi to promijeni jer vele nece se one pačat u posao mog ginica. Mirovanje i lezarina i dalje naravno...

----------


## miuta821

Sretan Uskrs svima zelim koj slave.!!! 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Sretan Uskrs!  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Sretan Uskrs svima koji slave!

*Bbella,* kako si, kakvo je stanje?

----------


## bodo

Sretan vam Uskrs !!!

----------


## V&NMama

Blago tebi Nivana! Uživaj onda u vodi za sve nas! A mi ostale ćemo na pivu

----------


## holideja

Bok curke,ne znam javljam li se na dobru temu sa pitanjem/brigom. Danas sam 23.tjedna,trudnoća nakon IVF.već sam dva puta hospitalizirana na par dana zbog jakog bubrežnog napada u desnom bubregu.sada drugi puta radili su mi uzv bubrega zbog sumnje na kamen.na uzv se ništa ne vidi, bubrezi uredni,ali nije isključen  pijesak koji se ultrazvučno ne vidi.ali mi otkrili puno sitnih kamenčića u žuči koji za sada miruju.(iako je zadnji napad imao karakteristike i žučnog i bubrežnog,mama je imala problema sa žuči u trudnoći pa je odmah na to posumnjala) Da li je netko imao sličnih problema i imate li neki savjet?promjena prehrane,puno čaja od brusnice,tablete protiv bolova kad/ako se napad javi?i naravno,strah me kako to utječe na bebu iako je s te strane sada sve ok, beba raste,ja sam zatvorena...isprike na podužem postu i hvala unaprijed!

----------


## 5ra5

ima koja mama da je imala toxoplazmu u trudnoci ? znaci igG i igM pozitivna ?

----------


## VeraM

Drage moje, nažalost ja više nisam na listi trudnica. Prije 2 dana je počelo krvarenje i trudnoća je završila u 9 tjednu. Dr smatra da se plod prestao razvijati već prije 7.  tjedna. Tako da s obzirom na ranu trudnoću nije potreban zahvat. Čišćenje mi je počelo sinoć intenzivno i sad je kao obična menstruacija. Eto toliko od mene za ovu temu. Uskoro se vraćamo na odbrojavanje.

----------


## 6xmamica

Žao mi je,VeraM  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

VeraM, jako mi je žao! 
Želim ti što kraći ponovni boravak na odbrojavanju.

----------


## Iva86

VeraM jako mi je žao..  :Sad:  .. vjerovatno ne postoje riječi koje bi te u ovom trenu utješile..

jesi imala kavih smptoma prije?

----------


## Munkica

miuta821 9.4.2018. / (Ž)
Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
mabo1 30.10.2018 / ()

----------


## 6xmamica

I ja bi na listicu  :Smile:  11.9.2018.,spol još ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

VeraM jako mi je žao. Šaljem zagrljaje.

----------


## Ribica 1

Kod mene danas pregled. Jako me strah. Naravno da sam od straha dobila proljev.  :scared:

----------


## Bluebella

> Sretan Uskrs svima koji slave!
> 
> *Bbella,* kako si, kakvo je stanje?


Kod mene stanje isto, ležim, mirujem, sve me boli od lezanja.. al ok, jos uvijek smo 2u1 sto je super  :Smile: 
Sutra imam pregled kod prof I. i sutra smo 29tt  :Smile: 

Bebica je jako aktivna, rita se, štuca po 5 puta dnevno... tako da ocekujem da ce sve biti ok. 

VeraM zao mi je  :Sad:  nadam se da ces se brzo vratiti nazad na ovu temu

Ribica ~~~~~ sretno na pregledu

----------


## martinaP

Super, bbella, jos koji tjedan pa ste na sigurnom!

----------


## Bluebella

> Super, bbella, jos koji tjedan pa ste na sigurnom!


Kako ti izlaziš na kraj sa trojcem doma  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

VeraM jako mi je zao ☹

----------


## miuta821

VeraM zao mi je! Ja cekam u bolnici do poroda. Inace zatvorena skroz 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## VeraM

Hvala vam svima na rječima utjehe. Tješim se s tim da je to genska greška i da nije bilo spasa. Tako mi je lakše. A i to što sam prošla prirosno čišćenje i što sam izbjegla daljne traume.
Grlim i ljubim svoju curu više nego ikad i odmaram. Srećom, proljetni su mi praznici pa sam doma, tj kod sveki na kuhinji.

----------


## 6xmamica

Hej, cure kak si prosli pregledi? 
Bluebella, nadam se da je sve ok proslo u Petrovoj... 
Ribica?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hej, cure kak si prosli pregledi? 
> Bluebella, nadam se da je sve ok proslo u Petrovoj... 
> Ribica?


Nisam isla u Petrovu, neko kod prof I. privatno. Mislim da ne bi izdrzala čekanje u Petrovoj...
Uglavnom, pregled je dobro prosao, bebica 1400gr, sve mjere uredne. Trenutno se smjestila na zadak  :Undecided:  tak da ako se ne okrene nista od mog plana za porod. Al dobro, ima jos vremena. 
Vjezbe za okretanje bebe ne dolaze u obzir, cekam da se sama poželi okrenuti  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Bluebella za pregled!!!

----------


## 6xmamica

:Klap:  Bluebella za super pregled...ne brini zbog zatka,moj je zadnji sjedio na cervixu do 32 tjedna,pa se ipak okrenuo  :Smile: .Još je ona mala,ima se mjesta vrtit.

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, super da beba raste. Još malo pa ste u sigurnoj zoni.
Ima vremena i mjesta da se beba okrene.

Mi smo gledali vježbe za okretanje bebe i umirali od smijeha. Osim već spomenutih kvačica, ležanje na dasci za peglanje mi je jedan od favorita  :Smile:  
Pokušavam šetati što više po preporuci dr. u nadi da će gravitacija pripomoći. Nažalost, to kod tebe nije opcija. Stalno pipkam trbuh i pokušavam otkriti okreće li se, ali ništa nećemo znati do UZV za 2 tjedna. 

Pokušavam se skoncentrirati na pisanje plana poroda prema uputama iz bolnice, ali ako se beba ne okrene, neće mi niti trebati  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, super da beba raste. Još malo pa ste u sigurnoj zoni.
> Ima vremena i mjesta da se beba okrene.
> 
> Mi smo gledali vježbe za okretanje bebe i umirali od smijeha. Osim već spomenutih kvačica, ležanje na dasci za peglanje mi je jedan od favorita  
> Pokušavam šetati što više po preporuci dr. u nadi da će gravitacija pripomoći. Nažalost, to kod tebe nije opcija. Stalno pipkam trbuh i pokušavam otkriti okreće li se, ali ništa nećemo znati do UZV za 2 tjedna. 
> 
> Pokušavam se skoncentrirati na pisanje plana poroda prema uputama iz bolnice, ali ako se beba ne okrene, neće mi niti trebati


Citala sam da gravitacija najbolje pomaze  :Smile: 
A lezanje u pozama u kojima ja ležim odmaže, obicno preko dana ležim na lijevom boku, ali sa uzdignutim uzglavljem, ne mogu bas po danu lezati ravno. Po noci nadoknadim pa spavam na desnom boku i tako od kad sam na strogom mirovanju.
I dalje sam na strogom mirovanju, tak da ... bit ce kak bude, ja sam zadovoljna sto smo i ovoliko dogurale 2u1, ako moram na CR, moram... proci ce i to  :Smile: 
U nekim bolnicama rade vaginalne porode bebe na zadak (mislim da je Muma u Varaždinu tako prvo rodila), ali ja se to ne bi ni usudila da mi rade, niti to u Petrovoj prakticiraju (bar mi je tak prof I. rekla).

----------


## Munkica

Mi još nismo razgovarali o opcijama budući da ima još 2-3 tjedna da se okrene. 
Htjela bih izbjeći carski, ali nisam niti ja sigurna jesam li dovoljno hrabra za porod na zadak. 

Znam da postoji mogućnost vanjskog okretanja u bolnici i da je uspješnost 50%, odnosno ili će ju okrenuti ili neće  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella* super za pregled! Ma vi ste curke super  :Very Happy: 
*Ribice* kako je prošao pregled?

----------


## Bluebella

> Mi još nismo razgovarali o opcijama budući da ima još 2-3 tjedna da se okrene. 
> Htjela bih izbjeći carski, ali nisam niti ja sigurna jesam li dovoljno hrabra za porod na zadak. 
> 
> Znam da postoji mogućnost vanjskog okretanja u bolnici i da je uspješnost 50%, odnosno ili će ju okrenuti ili neće


Mislim da kod tog vanjskog okretanja bebe postoji opasnost i da se zapetlja u pupcanu, doktor treba biti jako iskusan. 
Ako cu ici na carski onda sam valjda sve sto sam mogla prosla, od ivf-a, poroda sa epiziotomijom, poroda bebe u 16tt, kiretaza, serklaza, tokoliza .... sad carski... jel ima jos nesto da mi nisu radili  :Undecided: 
Zatvaram ducan cim rodim  :Smile:  

Isabel koji si tt? Kad ides na slijedeci pregeld?

----------


## Munkica

Znam da postoje rizici kod okretanja koliko god iskusan doktor bio. Mala je utjeha, ali ako nešto krene naopako, najbolje mjesto za to je bolnica u koju idem. Nadam se da do svega toga neće doći.
Ja bih najradije da senjorita sama odluči dubiti na glavi  :Smile: 

Držim fige da preskočiš sve potencijalne intervencije!

----------


## Bluebella

Ja ne vjerujem ponekad da zene plaćaju da idu na planirano carski bez potrebe kao da im bude lakse. Pa to je operacija... ne ulazim ako se radi o traumama prvog vaginalnog poroda isl... al ono ici na carski da si “olakšaš” ne razumijem.

----------


## Isabel

Ajme *Bluebella* ti zbilja imaš cijelu paletu toga što si prošla! Divim ti se ženo, svaka čast  :grouphug: !!
Da te malo utješim, ja sam na odjelu kod Ivaniševićke ležala 5 tjedana prije poroda, te išla na dogovoreni carski 10dana prije termina, sve radi rizične trudnoće, heparina i prijašnje trudnoće. 
I ležanje na odjelu, i profa i carski su mi ostali u jako dobrom sjećanju! Porodili su me ona i dr. Radončić (koji je baš onda bio gore na specijalizaciji  :Smile: ) i sve pohvale imam! Bila sam budna, sve sam čula i vidjela, trenutak kad su je izvadili i kad je zaplakala, pa su je odnijeli na stol na zamatanje gdje sam ju mogla vidjeti i onda donijeli meni na poljubac je neprocijenjiv! Anesteziologica je bila divna, stalno mi je pričala nešto, bila uz moju glavu i gladila me po čelu cijelo vrijeme. Sve je trajalo max 30 min. i takav carski bi svakom poželila!

Ja sam danas 12+0, u utorak imam pregled kod dr. R., sa odlukom idemo li na Nifty ili ne. Još se malo dvoumimo...

----------


## Ribica 1

Pregled prosao super. Sve mjere su OK. Vidi se nosna kost, nn je 1,7. Vodili smo i malenog da vidi bebu. Odusevljen je. Rekao je dr da ce mama rodit seku.

----------


## Isabel

*Ribice*, super za pregled  :Very Happy: ! Jesu ti se smirile malo mučnine?

----------


## martinaP

Meni je ovaj carski bio laksi i ljepsi od 2 nelosa vaginalna.

----------


## Bluebella

Ribice bravo za pregeld  :Smile: 

Meni je nekako ako vec moram na CR najveća dvojba uzeti spinalnu ili opću. Ne znam zelim li biti “prisutna” ili da me samo probude.
Malo sam kukavica i tlak mi padne jako brzo, a ionako je nizak, bojim se ako vidim sve te maske i sta se sve desava oko mene da ce mi biti lose ili da ce stol biti neudoban za glavu LOL pa da cu se htjeti meškoljiti.... nekam pojma .... imam jos vremena za razmisliti.

Isabel sretno na pregeldu... sta veli zvjezdica? Nada se braci ili seki?

----------


## Optimist

Nisam rodila vaginalno, vec na carski uz spinalnu anesteziju, predivno iskustvo, oporavak brz. 
Atmosfera divna, cula sam joj prvi plac, vidjela je dok je pregledavaju, dobila na prvi poljubac, tj. poljupce  :Smile: 
Trbusni misici nisu rezani, bez kopci, uz konce koji se sami razgradjuju. Krvarenje minimalno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Nisam rodila vaginalno, vec na carski uz spinalnu anesteziju, predivno iskustvo, oporavak brz. 
> Atmosfera divna, cula sam joj prvi plac, vidjela je dok je pregledavaju, dobila na prvi poljubac, tj. poljupce 
> Trbusni misici nisu rezani, bez kopci, uz konce koji se sami razgradjuju. Krvarenje minimalno.


U Petrovoj? Zaboravila sam gdje si rodila.
Kako to da trbušni mišići nisu rezani?
Raspitujem se, da znam sta sve mogu traziti  :Smile:  kako da si olakšam...
Sta presudjue kod toga da li idu kopče ili konci koje vade ili konci koji se razgrađuju?

----------


## Isabel

*BB,* ja bi uvijek odabrala spinalnu. Bez obzira na epiduralnu oni ti na onu maskicu daju malo droge  :Smile:  (mislim neki plin) koji te mrvicu omami, upravo radi panike i straha. Taman te malo uspava i smiri, sve ti je fino, polako, nježno, lijepo... Ko da lebdiš na oblaku  :Laughing: , a zapravo si na operacijskom stolu. Imaš paravan ispod cica pa ne možeš vidjeti ništa "gadno" ni operacijski, a vidjeti i čuti svoju bebu čim izađe je zbilja predivno! Meni je jedina konekcija s tim što se dešava bila ta anesteziologica koja mi je pričala kaj oni rade i kaj se dešava, dok me gladila po glavi  :Trep trep: ... To mi je bilo super. Ja sam pokušala zapamtiti pjesmu koja je svirala na radiju u času kad sam ju prvi put čula da je zaplakala ali nisam uspjela (krivim taj happy plin  :Grin:  koji me omamio).

Kad sam si zamislila da me uspavaju prije operacije i probude me tek nakon što je sve gotovo, a da ja nisam sudjelovala u ničenu mi se nije svidio, mene je ovdje jedino malo bilo strah boli ali nje naravno nema.

Zvijezdica je apsolutno ushićena otkako smo joj rekli, presretna je! Stalno me mazi po buši, pazi me, pita kako je beba i ne može dočekati da joj dođe braco ili seka. Nikako da shvati da smo tek na početku, imamo još 3 dana jahanja do onda, al dobro! Glavno da se veseli! Za spol je podijeljena: čas bi bracu da joj ne uzima njene igračke konje (koje obožava) a čas bi seku da može s njom jahati (koje obožava), ma smiješna je!

----------


## Isabel

I meni je bilo slično kao i *Optimistici:* mišići nisu rezani nego razdvajani pa je oporavak lakši i brži, šav je zacijelio jako brzo, vrlo je malen, uredan i neprimjetan (cca 11-12cm) - zbilja neka svjetla crta iznad pubične kosti, dakle stane u svake bikini gaćice i ne vidi se. Biorazgradivi šavovi koji se ne moraju vaditi, ma milina.

----------


## 6xmamica

Ja sam imala prvi carski-hitni zbog abrupcije placente,prije 19 godina(sad je to vj.naprednije nego onda),spašavalo se i mene i bebu,ostao je u gadnom sjećanju,2x mi se rana otvorila i curila,teško sam se oporavila,a bila sam mlada,21 god...Nakon toga 4 vaginalna poroda,već sam rekla da bi ih još 10 radije rodila vaginalno nego još jedan carski prošla,ja sam nakon vaginalnog imala osjećaj da mogu plesat,naspram carskog di sam imala osjećaj danima ko da je neko isiso život iz mene..

I evo,ja sad u svojim strahovima imam paranoju da ne završim opet na carskom sa ovom 6.trudnoćom jer mi je posteljica naprijed-tak je bila i kad se se desila abrupcija,nikad poslije u svim trudnoćama do evo sad opet ove...u prethodne 4 je bila straga...Znam luda sam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Munkica

Na tečaju su nam ukratko opisali postupak u slučaju carskog. Sve se odvija pod spinalnom, a tata je cijelo vrijeme prisutan ako to želi. Beba, osim ako nema komplikacija, ide odmah nakon poroda tati na prsa budući da mamu još treba pokrpati. 
Iako sve to zvuči divno i ne bih htjela da netko krivo shvati, ne bojim se carskog kao operacije. Kod mene postoji neki psihološki moment gdje osjećam kao da će mi netko "oduzeti" trudnoću. Nekako želim i trebam da cijela trudnoća ima najprirodniji mogući kraj kad već nije bio početak... 
Naravno, pod uvjetom da ne postoji opasnost za bebu.

----------


## Bluebella

Ovo sa tatom mi je cool, al u hrv ne dozvoljavaju, bar ne u državnim bolnicama. Iako nisam ni sigurna da li bi moj htio ici, a ima dlakava prsa pa nekako beba njemu na prsa LOL ... nisam bas ziher  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Munkica* ja se nadam da će i kod nas jednom doći do te spoznaje da i tata bude prisutan na CR. Trenutno ih se ko pse ostavlja ispred vrata ko da su neprijatelji što mi je jako žao jer bi definitivno imao vrlo pozitivan i povoljan utjecaj i na mamu i na bebu. Plus, ti se trenuci ne mogu s ničim ni usporediti ni nadomjestiti  :Sad: , i oni su nepovratno zakinuti.

----------


## Isabel

> a ima dlakava prsa pa nekako beba njemu na prsa LOL ... nisam bas ziher



 :Laughing:  :Laughing: A jesi me nasmijala!

----------


## Optimist

> U Petrovoj? Zaboravila sam gdje si rodila.
> Kako to da trbušni mišići nisu rezani?
> Raspitujem se, da znam sta sve mogu traziti  kako da si olakšam...
> Sta presudjue kod toga da li idu kopče ili konci koje vade ili konci koji se razgrađuju?


U Petrovoj. Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je tamo samo par dr. educirano za takav carski, a moj je jedan od njih  :Wink: 

Isabel, mislim da smo imale istu anesteziologinju, divna je bila, isto me je mazila i govorila što rade i odgovarala na moja pitanja. Kad je moja Opti došla na svijet, pitala sam je gdje je, digla mi je glavu i usmjerila je prema njoj. Vidjela sam je s leđa kako koprca nogicama  :Heart:  I zapamtila sam pjesme  :Smile: 

A sestre na caricama su oooodlične, sve pohvale, svaka im čast!

----------


## Bluebella

Optimist a koju su to doktori  :Smile:  ako ne zelis tu javno pls na PP  :Smile:  koji je tebi radio?

----------


## Optimist

Imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Imaš pp


Hvala ti ❤️ I hvala svim curama ❤️ na iskustvima, odmah mi je lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

misici se vise ne rezu, vec razmicu
imala sam dva lijepa carska, ne bas hitna, i ne bas planirana (prvi i zadnji porod)
drugi porod po redu, a prvi vbac, je bio horor
dva mjeseca nisam mogla ni sjesti, niti hodati
i danas imam traume od njega
skoro su osakatili i dijete i mene  :Sad: 
treci porod (drugi vbac) je bio pjesma, mogla sam odsetati doma iz radjaone
al za to mi je trebalo puno truda i rasprava s doktorima i babicama
a oporavak nakon carskih mi je bio lagan, pogotovo nakon ovog zadnjeg
konci su resorbirajuci pa ni tu nema frke
stvarno nimalo traumaticno
ni ja zadak ne bih radjala vaginalno, bez obzira sto ima i takvih lijepih prica s poroda

----------


## Ginger

Bbella samo jedan  :Klap:  za tebe i curu
dogurat cete vi i do termina  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Ja sam imala oba puta carski ,prvi pod opcom drugi pod spinalnom, oporavak mi je bio isti kod oba jedino sta sam drugi put bebu vidjela odmah. Oba su mi ostala u lijepom sjećanju jedino sta se ostaje 7 dana u bolnici.

----------


## Optimist

Ako je sve u redu, u Petrovoj otpustaju 4. dan.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ako je sve u redu, u Petrovoj otpustaju 4. dan.


Cure koje su sa mnom u sobi ležale i čekale CR su otpuštene 3 dana nakon poroda. Ova jedna je taj treći dan putovala u Slavoniju jer nije iz zg, trazila je da ju ostave bar jos dan-dva, ali kao guzva im je bila i otpustili su ju  :Undecided:

----------


## miuta821

I meni termin je 9.04.tak da dr danas me upiso za carski jer nemam trudove i nisam ni malo otvorena. Tak da do ponedjeljka ne budu trudovi idem na carski 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> I meni termin je 9.04.tak da dr danas me upiso za carski jer nemam trudove i nisam ni malo otvorena. Tak da do ponedjeljka ne budu trudovi idem na carski 
> 
> Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk


Sretno draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Da, i mene su htjeli otpustiti 3. dan (porod se racuna kao nulti), ali je ped. trazila drugu krvnu sliku bebe pa smo jos ostale.

----------


## željkica

U St se pusta 6 dana s tim da je dan poroda nulti dan ,kad se rodi si cijeli dan i noc na intezivnoj tek sutra ides na odjel i tek tad vidis bebu.

----------


## V&NMama

I meni su svi moji carski ostali u lijepom sjećanju, osim možda prvog jer je beba bila bolesna i ja sam znala da vjerojatno neće preživjeti. Ipak, ekipa je bila super, a u najljepšem sjećanju mi je ostao anesteziolog prekrasnih plavih očiju, koji me gledao s toliko topline i suosjećanja, gladio me po kosi...imala sam osjećaj ko da mi je rođeni tata, toliko je divan bio. To je bilo na Merkuru u Zagrebu.
Druga dva doma u Varaždinu, zbilja lijepa iskustva, ekipe oba puta odlične, zezali se cijelo vrijeme i oni međusobno i sa mnom, puštali muziku, anesteziologinje divne.. Prvi put to su bili dr. Fara i dr. Bilopavlović, drugi put divna dr. Tot i neki mladi doktor još s njom. A što je ona divna... doktorica Tot  :Heart: . Mazila me po ruci prije operacije, hrabrila... I da: sestra Erika kao primalja mi je bila na tom drugom (zapravo trećem) carskom, dakle ekipa za poželjeti! Jedino oporavak poslije nije mi ostao u bajnom sjećanju, iako je bilo sve 5, nikakvih problema, onaj kateter i ona bol.. nije baš ugodno. I bila sam tužna jer su me poslije tog trećeg carskog odvezli u intenzivnu i tamo sam bila cijeli dan do negdje 20 h, tek onda su mi donijeli i malenog. Strašno mi je to bilo. Ne znam zašto sam morala u intenzivnu, nisam se sjetila pitati, ali poslije mi je palo na pamet da je možda upravo zbog toga što je to bio već 3. carski. Poslije 2. su me odmah zajedno s bebom odveli u sobu i to je bilo prekrasno. Ko će mi sada biti na 4. cr-u (ako doguram do te točke) ne znam, ali vjerujem da će opet biti sve tako dobro, i mogu čak reći, lijepo.
*martinaP*, tko je tebi bio na carskom u ekipi ako se smije znati?

----------


## V&NMama

Jel možda i u Varaždinu otpušaju carice ranije sada? Kad sam ja bila bilo se po 6-7 dana.

----------


## martinaP

V&NMama, prosli tjedan su moju kolegicu otpustili 4. dan (sam carski je nulti dan).

----------


## V&NMama

> V&NMama, prosli tjedan su moju kolegicu otpustili 4. dan (sam carski je nulti dan).


Ajme pa to je super  :Very Happy: !
Ne znam da li ovisi o broju carskih, možda nisam isti slučaj ja sa 4. carskim, ili netko kome je 1. ili 2.
Vidjet ćemo. Ja bi bila presretna da mogu tako brzo doma! Meni je kad se vratim doma nakon tjedan dana ko da sam s Marsa pala  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Munkica

Miuta821, jesu li krenuli trudovi ranije ili danas upoznaješ svoju curicu? 

U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Miuta821, jesu li krenuli trudovi ranije ili danas upoznaješ svoju curicu? 
> 
> U svakom slučaju sretno!


Nisu krenuli trudovi...zatvorena skroz. A posto danas njoj termin ide ujutro na carski.... .. friska informacija...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

*Miuta821* Sretno! Držimo fige da za par sati u naručju čuvaš svoju malenu ljepoticu!

----------


## bodo

Minuta821 sretno.Danas postajes MAMA.Nema ljepse a ujedno teze uloge.

----------


## Bluebella

Miuta sretno ~~~~

----------


## miuta821

Cure moje jesam danas postala sretna mama. Dobila princezu 3500g.  I 50dug hvala svima na cestitke. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## IVANA 86

Cestitam!!!

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam, sretno, uzivajte  :grouphug:

----------


## pak

Čestitam miuta

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam!

----------


## 6xmamica

Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## bornastra

Čestitke miuta821  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Miuta cestitam  :Smile: 

Isabel sretno na pregledu!

----------


## Munkica

Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
mabo1 30.10.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Evo, 6xmamice, dodala sam te na listu. Zaboravila sam ranije  :Sad: 
Ako sam još nekoga slučajno preskočila, a želi na listu, neka se javi.

Još nedavno sam bila na kraju liste  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Baš gledam i idem gore, polako ali sigurno se penjem... jedva čekam...  miuta čestitke na proncezi... Munkice pa ti ćeš ubrzoooo... dobro je pa će mo svaki mjesec imati ovdje prinoveee...

----------


## bodo

Minuta cestitam na princezi ❤
Bas razmisljam kako mi vrijeme leti,jos manje od 3 mjeseca do princezinog dolaska.
Ja sam postala totalno zaboravna,moram si pocet pisati podsjetnike.Mm me zeza da sam posenilila.

----------


## Isabel

Miuta čestitam od  :Heart: ! 
Mi smo danas bili na pregledu i još sam vadila krv za Nifty. UZV je prosao super,  kaže doktor da sve izgleda odlično, bebica je živahna i vesela  :Zaljubljen: , nuhalni je odličan. Trenutno smo veliki 5,5 cm što odgovara 11+6tt (iako je službeno 12+5tt no bio je jako kasni transfer).
Presretni smo  :Very Happy:  sad čekamo nalaze i rezultat jel cura il dečko  :Grin: ! Sad opet sa 20tt na pregled, no ako budem nestrpljva rekao je slobodno dođi i prije  :Smile: .

----------


## Isabel

Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 7()
mabo1 30.10.2018 / () 						

Skupila sam hrabrosti da se dodam na listu  :Embarassed: .
Ajme same princezice do 8.mj  :Dancing Fever: ... Možda ovih par novih trudnica nosi kojeg dečkića  :Smile: .

----------


## Munkica

Samo neka lista raste  :Smile: 

Super da je sve super prošlo na pregledu, Isabel!
Mene MM podsjeća da bi bilo dobro da se spremim za bolnicu. Već vidim da će me on pakirati i nositi stvari u bolnicu  :Laughing: 

Ne mogu se sjetiti jesam li negdje ranije natipkala, ali samo da vam kažem da pazite da što manje ležite na leđima u zadnjem tromjesečju. Nedavno sam bila kod zubara i kad je spustio stolicu u ležeći položaj sam se skoro onesvijestila  :Grin:  U zadnji tren su me podigli jer ih više nisam ni čula niti vidjela. Čini se da je maternica stisnula donju šuplju venu što mi stalno pripominju i dr. i babica.
Kasnije su mi stavili jastuk pod leđa i noge pa je sve bilo ok.

----------


## Optimist

A meni i malenoj najvise odgovarao polozaj na ledjima   :Grin:

----------


## Munkica

I meni.  :Smile:  Svako malo se probudim na leđima i pokušavam se prevaliti na bok.

----------


## 6xmamica

Ja sam počela spavat sa ovim jastukom za dojenje pa jedan dio pod trbuh,a drugi zaglavim iza leđa tak da se i ne mogu okrenut skroz na leđa u snu...Ja bih voljela nastavit niz sa princezicama  :Smile: -vidljivo u potpisu zakaj  :Grin: ..

Sad kad sam bila u Vinogradskoj na hitnoj,pita me doktorica da jel tu svu djecu imam s istim mužem...ja reko da...A veli ona pa kak niste već muža promijenili nakon tolkih muških  :Laughing:

----------


## Isabel

*6xmamica* zašto si bila na hitnoj?

----------


## miuta821

Sretno svima zelim i da grlite svoje bebe. Ja sam pre sretna. Hvala vam jos jednom na cestitke
[emoji173]️ 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Imala par dana ko menstr.grčeve i pritisak u trtici,ispalo da je urinarac, dobila 10 dana Novocefa, izmrcvarile me tam dr. ko svinjče, 3 dana sam krvarila od njihovog pregleda... 
Svom dr. idem 25. na kontrolu i nema te sile da me ide gledat vaginalno, ne dam, ovo je bilo prestrasno... Cervikometrija i amen.

----------


## V&NMama

Mogu ja na listu? Termin je 17.11. Zadnja sam zasad  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / ()
mabo1 30.10.2018 / ()
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Isabel i V&NMama, dobrodošle na listu  :Smile: 

Uf, 6xmamice, zvuči neugodno.

Sutra sam u 35. tt i do sada nisam imala niti jedan vaginalni pregled ako ne računamo UZV do 12. tt. Mislim da će mi na sljedećem pregledu jedino uzeti bris za streptokok.

----------


## 6xmamica

Munkice, kak ti gledaju stanje cervixa onda? Cervikometrija ili? 
Mene su navikli već čačkat jer se moj cervix krene nakon 20.tj otvarat al stvarno mislim da za to nema bas neke velike potrebe, sve se to vidi i vaginalnim uzv... A to kaj bu meni neko reko nakon pet poroda da sam uloživa mi se ne čini nenormalnim...

----------


## Munkica

Ne gledaju  :Smile:  
I to je ovdje praksa. Ako nije pokvareno, ne treba čačkati. Bas sam pitala kolegice koje su rodile u drugim bolnicama. Niti njih nisu pregledavali.
Dr. mi je samo tijekom abdominalnog UZV rekla da cervix izgleda ok.

----------


## V&NMama

Hvala! Čestitke miuti821 na njezinoj srećici!!!

----------


## mabo1

Bok cure,mali ispravak mog termina. Kaze dok.da je 2.11 ipak po ZM. Mene ulovila jaka prehlada pred 4 dana tako da sam umirala skoro 2 dana od začepljenosti i nisam mogla ništa spavati po noći. 
Miuta821 čestitke na princezi

----------


## Munkica

Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / ()
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Mabo1, ja sam svoj datum uzela s rezervom. Budući da znam kada je bila oplodnja i transfer embrija, datum bi trebao biti 21.5. Vidjela sam neki dan da je dr. u knjižicu upisala 25.5., a prema uzv je bilo 23.5. Uglavnom, dolazi nekad krajem 5.  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Cure,da li koja koristi Utrogestan vaginalno?Koliko odležite nakon stavljanja?Ja stalno imam fobije da mi se neće dovoljno resorbirat,pa onda ležim čim duže,trpim da idem na wc,a znam da ni to nije dobro...Iscijedi se nekaj uvijek kad god da se dignem pa opće ne znam nakon kolko je ok dić se-meni ovaj moj dr.nije niš konkretno rekao...

----------


## Vrci

15ak min je dovoljno, prema mojoj dr. Ja sam uglavnom lezala 15-30min

----------


## nicky_111

Koristila sam ga do 12tt i nisam ležala niti mirovala nakon stavljanja niti sam dobila upute o mirovanju od doktora.

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam odlezala po 20-tak minuta. Normalno je da visak iscuri, ne brini.

----------


## Bluebella

> Koristila sam ga do 12tt i nisam ležala niti mirovala nakon stavljanja niti sam dobila upute o mirovanju od doktora.


Ja isto ovako. Radila sam jos tad, ujutro prije posla stavim, na poslu pred kraj dana opet i pred spavanje. 
Sad ga isto koristim, 3x3 dnevno, stalno ležim i svejedno visak iscuri....

----------


## 6xmamica

Bluebella,ogromna doza  :Shock: ...jel to zbog serklaže moraš tolku dozu uzimat ili kao nastavak na tokolizu?

Ja uzimam  zasad 3x1,umjesto Duphastona koji sam do prije tj.dana uzimala jer su mi u Vinogradskoj rekli da bi za taj moj grlić koji je slabašan bilo bolje da uzimam lokalno Utrogestan,da bi se čim dulje držao donekle(jer u prethodne 2 trudnoće se krenuo uvijek otvarat nakon 20.tjedna pa sam morala ležat do kraja sa Normabelima i magnezijem,al su sve trudnoće došle do termina)...i naravno mirovanje...

----------


## Bluebella

Velika je doza, da. Kad sam nazvala soc ginekologa da mi pusti uputnicu nije vjerovao da je tolika doza i rekao da to cak nema ni u sistemu kao mogućnost upisati. 
Koristim toliku dozu zbog slabog cerviksa, moram priznati da vec tri dana nakon terapije vise nisam imala ni krvarenja ni sluzni čep vise nije curio. 
Citala sam dosta na stranim portalima da se velike doze progesterona daju kod dijagnoze slabog cerviksa i prijetećeg prijevremenog.

----------


## 6xmamica

To sam i ja čitala a i reko mi je privat ginić da se daju visoke doze progesterona vaginalno kod insuficijencije cervixa...ja zasad po jednu,ko zna još je dalek put pred nama,još stignem i ja dogurat do neke divlje doze  :Yes: .
Ja sam primjetila da otkad sam se prebacila na Utrogestan imam manje ili nikako stezanja u trbuhu,za razliku dok sam bila na Duphastonu...nekak mi je maternica opuštenija.Vidjet ću za 2 tjedna kod ginića kakvo bude stanje.

----------


## 6xmamica

Evo mene opet s pitanjcem... Bluebella, kak stojis ti sa bolovima(za tebe jedino znam da lezis, pa te zato i pitam)? 
Mene tolko trtica boli u lezecem polozaju da je to prestrasno... Konstantna, tupa bol. Probala jastuk među noge, nis bolje. Kad se ustanem ne boli nis, samo u lezecem polozaju...

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo mene opet s pitanjcem... Bluebella, kak stojis ti sa bolovima(za tebe jedino znam da lezis, pa te zato i pitam)? 
> Mene tolko trtica boli u lezecem polozaju da je to prestrasno... Konstantna, tupa bol. Probala jastuk među noge, nis bolje. Kad se ustanem ne boli nis, samo u lezecem polozaju...


I mene sve boli, al kako koji dan. Ispocetka su me kukovi rasturali, sad sve nekako podjednako, vise se ni ne obazirem, tupa bol. Proci ce  :Smile: 
vec sam se toliko naviknula na lezanje da ne znam kak cu kad rodim uopce funkcionirati ... lol...

----------


## 6xmamica

Bilo bu ti koma, ja vec probala... U 4.trudnoci sam od 9 mjeseci 7 prelezala-prvo krvarenje, pa placenta marginalis, pa kontrakcije i otvaranje... Kad su mi sa 36 tj rekli "e sad mozete kaj god hocete" - sipak-misici atrofirali, ja ko neki babac, nakon 20 metara moram stat da ulovim zraka... Ma uzas, nikam nisam mogla, snage nula, znam da sam se bojala da ne bum imala snage ni rodit... Sad me vjerojatno kolko vidim opet ceka isti scenarij :/

----------


## Bluebella

A ja planirala cim dodjem sebi od poroda na more, sa oboje klinaca  :Smile:  cijelo ljeto. Muz ce dolaziti i odlaziti.
Kolica uzbrdo nizbrdo, kupaj jedno, kupaj drugo, dojenje, napravi rucak/veceru.... lol.... 
budem jos vidjela.
Iz ove perspektive cini mi se kao da nikada necu roditi, dan mi je ko godina, a opet vrijeme nekako ide.
No ako beba bude kao i stariji braco, mogu na kraj svijeta s njih dvoje  :Smile:

----------


## mabo1

Da li se koja sjeća kakvi su bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha zbog širenja maternice?
Već 2 dana osjećam povremeno bol kao kada imaš upalu mišića u donjem dijelu trbuha i u razini jajnika. Već sam zaboravila kako mi je bilo u 1 trudnoći...Kao da sam se malo jače istegnula pa me sve zateže. Osim toga nemam nikakvih drugih tegoba. A (.) (.) su opet toliko osjetljive da se ne smijem niti taknuti :Shock:

----------


## Munkica

Da, da... To je skroz normalno. Maternica se širi, ligamenti rastežu  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Skroz sam zabrinuta, ne cujem mrvicu na baby watcheru vec dva dana. Danas sam je trazila pola sata i 7-8 puta mi se ugasio. Vec bi se trebala lijepo cuti s obzirom da sam 14+2. Ispalit cu dva tjedna do pregleda.

----------


## Vrci

Mozda trebas promijeniti baterije?

----------


## Ribica 1

To sam i pomislila. Je limoguce da zbog baterija ne cujem bebicu?

----------


## Vrci

Pa moguce da ne hvata dobro ak je slaba baterija. Probaj zamijeniti baterije il skroz pojacati zvucnik

----------


## Ribica 1

Idem u ducan po nove. Tnx

----------


## Isabel

*Ribice,* jesi uspjela zamijeniti baterije? Ja sam se prekjučer također malo prepala jer je po prvi put beba bila na skroz drugom mjestu u odnosu na prošla 2 tjedna pa sam ju isto dobrih 20 min tražila. Podigla mi se gore i prema sredini. Isto ju teško nađem i čujem jer mi je baš kod one moje žile (čini mi se baš ispod nje) i onda suludo jako čujem svoje otkucaje a njene jedva, kao u pozadini. 
Imam ti ja broj od dr. Engelbrechta pa ga slobodno nazovi, on je vrlo pristupačan i simparičan, moguće da je i aparat u kvaru (ina grešku). Istestiraj ga s novom baterijom pa ako ni to nije okej onda zovi njega da ti daju novi. On i njegov sin su zaduženi za Baby Watcher i sigurna sam da ti budu pomogli ako je do aparata.  
Javi razvoj situacije  :grouphug:

----------


## Ribica 1

Promijenila sam baterije i opet nista ne cujem. Jutros mi se pokazalo na ekranu par puta 135 i 142 ali nista od otkucaja i opet mi se ugasio. Nazvala sam ljekarnu Natura preko koje sam narucila pa su mi se rekli javit.

----------


## Isabel

Okej. Onda je do aparata, ne brini se, mrvica je tu  :Heart: . Ako ti oni zakompliciraju nazovi svakako njega, inventora BW (dr. Engelbrecht 095 1404 973)

----------


## Ribica 1

Hvala draga Isabel!

----------


## Optimist

mono, Muma, kako ste, curke, kako djecica?
Pozdrav svim novim trudnicama, laku trudnocu vam zelim  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel jel stigao Nifty? Napetost raste  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella*, ma nije  :Cekam: . E, čekam ga od jučer, na skavi zvuk maila se trznem no ništa još, rekli su 6-10 dana, meni je jučer bio 7. dan. Jooj kako me je frka, stalno gledam na mail i mobitel, jučer u 20h mi dragi oduzeo mob koliko sam bila luda  :Smile: , rekao je da tak kasno očito neće doći.  :Raspa: 
Javim čim dobijem!

----------


## bornastra

Isabel, Maja će te zvati pa proslijediti rezultate na mail.
Barem je tako meni.
Vibriramo da sve bude u najboljem redu!!

----------


## Munkica

Isabel, čekanje je i mene izludilo. Još moji rezultati nisu bili niti na hrvatskom niti na engleskom pa sam 5x čitala (i za svaki slučaj) ubacila u google translate da budem sigurna. 
Noćas sam sanjala da sam krivo pročitala i da nije curica  :Smile: 
Vjerujem da će svi rezultati biti ok!

Btw, koliko ranije vam se spustio trbuh? Čisto sam znatiželjna. Znam da se može spustiti tjednima prije poroda, a može i prije samog poroda. Danas sam točno 35+0 i primijetila sam da je niže. Lakše se diše  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, ma nije . E, čekam ga od jučer, na skavi zvuk maila se trznem no ništa još, rekli su 6-10 dana, meni je jučer bio 7. dan. Jooj kako me je frka, stalno gledam na mail i mobitel, jučer u 20h mi dragi oduzeo mob koliko sam bila luda , rekao je da tak kasno očito neće doći. 
> Javim čim dobijem!


Zato sam te i pitala, ja sam izludila čekajući. Taman sam 7dan nakon Nifty putovala na skijanje i cijelim putem držala mob u ruci i provjeravala koliko je satu u Hong Kongu ... lol...
Nalaz mi je dosao 8 dan nakon uzimanja uzorka. Isti tren su mi i dr R na viber i sestra Maja na mail poslali rezultate, bas sam sad gledala na mail, u 10:47 sam dobila nalaz.

----------


## Bluebella

Munkica, meni se u prvoj trudnoci trbuh spustio u 36tt, rodila sa ravno 39 tjedana. 
Bas je bilo primjetno kad se spustio i osjetila sam veliko olaksanje u gornjem dijelu trbuha, a pritisak dole.

----------


## Isabel

> Zato sam te i pitala, ja sam izludila čekajući. Taman sam 7dan nakon Nifty putovala na skijanje i cijelim putem držala mob u ruci i provjeravala koliko je satu u Hong Kongu ... lol...
> Nalaz mi je dosao 8 dan nakon uzimanja uzorka. Isti tren su mi i dr R na viber i sestra Maja na mail poslali rezultate, bas sam sad gledala na mail, u 10:47 sam dobila nalaz.


Jučer dobila rezultate i rasplakala se od sreće! Nalaz Niftyja je uredan  :Very Happy: , imamo zdravu bebicu i *dečko je*! Svi smo presretni, baš smo svi tako nekako i osjećali da je dečkić! Ajme, sreći nam nema kraja  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: !! 
Kakav nam je kamen sa srca pao, hvala bogu sve je u redu! 
Ja ne mogu vjerovati da ću roditi sina, isuse, kako mi je to nestvarno! Još uvijek se samo blesasto smješkamo od jučer i nemremo vjerovati. Presretni...

----------


## Bluebella

Jupiiii... bravo za super nalaz i malog dečkića ❤️  taman malo da nam jos jedan muškić dodje na listu medju hrpu cura...
Koji si ti nifty na kraju radila? Standard ili Plus?

----------


## Isabel

Ma dragi je inzistirao na Plusu, kad već plaćamo nek onda bude sve. 
Bome da, na listi skoro same curke  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Isabel,čestitke na urednom nalazu i na malom dečkiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel cestitam od srca!

----------


## Munkica

Čestitam, Isabel!

----------


## bodo

Isabel cestitam od srca !

----------


## bornastra

Čestitke Isabel  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Isabel, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Jutro cure/žene/ majke/ kraljice...
Isabel čestitke, i napokon će moj mali dečko dobiti forumskog prijatelja... kako se vi borite s kilama? Ili kako riješiti tu glad, pol sedam ujutro ja gladna Ko pas!!! I tako svaka dva-tri sata kroz dan...Dr me stavila na dijetu 7 kg sam se udebljala 20 tjedna...
:/

----------


## Munkica

Pa ne jedem slatko (kolači i sl), osim u iznimnim prilikama (tipa rođendan, gosti...) recimo, do max 2x mjesečno. Ako mi se jede čokolada, pojedem malo one s 85% kakaa. Ugljikohidrati su na minimumu (kruh cca 2 šnite dnevno, povremeno riža kao prilog, krumpir rijetko) i uglavnom jedemo proteine i povrće. Ne pijem sokove. Kad me uhvati "glad" između obroka, pojedem malo oraščića. Ali to je naša prehrana i inače, pa ne bih rekla da sam puno promijenila. Čak mi se čini da više "šaram" nego inače  :Smile: 
Jedva čekam da krene sezona ljetnog povrća  :Smile: 

Ja sam u 36. tjednu na +9 kg, ali primijetila sam da zadržavam dosta vode i sva sam počela oticati pa ponekad kile variraju i do 1 kg dnevno.

----------


## Isabel

*Nivana,* kod mene je identično! Ujutro čim ustanem muka mi bude od gladi i vola bi pojela, onda pojedem doručak i jedva izdržim do 12h kad sam opet gladna kao da nisam jela tri dana... I onda tako još barem 2-3 puta do spavanja  :Embarassed: . Zasad ne pazim niš ali bome sam dobila 3 kile u 14 tjedana, ako ne računam one 2-3 kile u stimulaciji. Mislim da ću morati krenuti paziti, baš kako Munkica kaže, svesti slatko i ugljikohidrate na minimum. Sokove isto ne pijem (iako mi se pije Cola) nego samo vodu, čaj, mlijeko i kefir. Doduše baš danas sam se jako zaželila čokoladnog mlijeka  :Grin:  pa sam si ga priuštila.

----------


## Bluebella

U 29tt sam bila na +13kg, ne opterećujem se previse kilama, OGTT mi je bio super. Ležim i hrana mi je jedina utjeha  :Smile:  ako mi se nesto jedem onda to i pojedem. Pazim da jedem dovoljno voca i povrca i meso/ribu, orašaste.... 
u prvoj trudnoci sam dobila 20kg, sto je puno, četiri mjeseca nakon trudnoce sam bez dijete bila na staroj kilaži. 
Startna težina mi je bila u obe trudnoce 55kg/170cm, tako da se zapravo kile na meni ni ne primjete jer sam u startu bila mršava.

----------


## bodo

Mene cjelodnevne mucnine   prvih 5-6mjeseci dovedu do gubitka bar 2-3kg i nakon sto se ublaze zeludac mi se stisne tako da koliko god sam gladna ne  mogu pojesti vise od par zalogaja.Jedem sigurno 10-ak puta dnevno ali malene kolicine i stalno sam aktivna pa se kile uopce ne lijepe.
Danas sam 30tt i +2.5kg.
Tako mi je bilo i u prve dvije trudnoce.
U prvoj dobila 6kg a u drugoj 7 kg.

----------


## Nivana

Aaa dođe mi da plačem.,, imam dojam da kad udahnem pol kg se zalijepi.... ja uvijek samo vodu pijem, na rođendanu nekom Radler to se sjećam.... pazim da imam 5 obroka od čeka voće za doručak užina nešto.... ručak što i ukućani.... opet jabuka nešto... poslje 6 sati mlijeko ili jogurt u kombinaciji s kivijem(zbog probave).... na UGH pazim maksimalno.... a svi nalazi ok... a debljem se i vidim da mi doktorica nevjeruje previše... al ajd nesekiram se zbog nje...

----------


## 6xmamica

Mi smo danas,evo 19+3,ja u plusu 1,5 kg...s tim da moram mirovat...najmanje do sad od svih mojih trudnoća,vjerojatno jer se stalno brinem i živciram,prvo prvatri mjeseca zbog krvarenja,pa urinarci,pa grlić  :Rolling Eyes: ...a i nače imam inzulinsku rezistenciju i pijem  Gluformin i ne smijem jest niš kaj ima glikemijski indeks preko 50,a to je onak 70% hrane...
Al inače u prethodnim trudnoćama sam dobivala:+30,+17,+26,+16,+14...u ovoj bum izgleda najmanje ak bu ovak do kraja...

----------


## Ribica 1

Evo sam jutros napokon cula srculence nase mrvice. Ogromno olaksanje. Sad znam da je ne mogu cuti bas svaki put ali znam da je tu i da je sve ok.

----------


## Isabel

Super *Ribice !*

----------


## Munkica

Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
mabo1 02.11.2018 / ()
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()

----------


## Munkica

Evo, updejta liste  :Smile: 

Mi od danas idemo svaki tjedan na pregled. Nadam se da se curka okrenula  :Smile: 
Taman kad sam se "pohvalila" da se umjereno debljam, stadoh jutros na vagu. U 5 dana nešto više od 2 kg. Ipak, mislim da je većina od te dvije kile voda. Cijela sam natečena i imam noge ko Shrek. 
Još samo koji tjedan do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## nicky_111

Munkica da li poduzimaš što za natečenost? Meni su noge ali i prsti na rukama ko shrek  :Sad:  držanje nogu i ruku na povišenom ne hoda, jedino mi masaža malo smanji otečenost nogu al nakon par koraka vratio se shrek. Moja je još uvijek na zadak, nit se ne pokušava okrenut.

----------


## Munkica

Spavam s nogama na povišenom pa se budim manje natečena, ali svejedno natečena. Desna strana više. 
U kojem si tjednu?

----------


## nicky_111

31tt + 5. Meni su obje strane podjednako natečene.

----------


## Munkica

Pa ima onda vremena da se okrene  :Smile:  
Ja sam 35+6. Ponekad sam sigurna da se okrenula, a ponekad mi se čini da stoji isto. Uglavnom, danas ćemo saznati  :Smile:  Glavno da je senjorita do 32. tjedna dubila na glavi.

----------


## Munkica

Curka se nije okrenula  :Sad:  
Sljedeci tjedan smo kod dr pa cemo vidjeti hoce li ju okretati. Za sada imamo 2 od 3 uvjeta za okretanje - dovoljno plodne vode, posteljica smjestena straga i jos treba provjeriti polozaj pupcane.

----------


## bodo

Munkica bas mi je zao....ali glavu gore.Mozda se curka jos predomisli pa vas iznenanadi.Sad si sigurno misli "ma sta bi dubila na glavi,nisam luda"

----------


## Munkica

Hahaha. Hvala, bodo!

Rekla je i babica jucer da vjerojatno ima ona razlog zasto se tako smjestila.

----------


## 6xmamica

Munkice,držim fige da se tvrdoglavka okrene...za taj vanjski okret nisam još čula da je nekom uspio.
Kaj ak se ne okrene-carski ili zadak?

Ja imam sutra kontrolu,ne mogu dočekat...možda i saznamo spol konačno  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

U bolnici su rekli da je uspješnost 50%, ali vidjet ću još idući tjedan s dr. Problem je jer su i nožice gore kraj glave pa joj je teže napraviti kolut.
Ako se ne okrene, onda vjerojatno carski.

----------


## 6xmamica

A kaj sad,ak se i ne okrene....kak se veli "ne dao Bog većeg zla".Bitno da sve prođe ok i da se rodi živa i zdrava bebica,no ovaj ili onaj način  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Curka se nije okrenula  
> Sljedeci tjedan smo kod dr pa cemo vidjeti hoce li ju okretati. Za sada imamo 2 od 3 uvjeta za okretanje - dovoljno plodne vode, posteljica smjestena straga i jos treba provjeriti polozaj pupcane.


Munkice obavezno javi kako je proslo okretanje i sretno ❤️
Moja je i dalje poprečno, osjetim ju kad se proteze i štuca, nas dvije smo sutra na pregeldu pa da vidimo za dalje. Sutra smo 32tt, sad se vec lakse diše, kad se sjetim da su mi na 23+4 rekli da necu dočekati sutra 2u1, a eto nas preko 30  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Bluebella, ma bravo za 32 tjedna!! Doć ćete vi i do termina  :Smile:  
Sretno na pregledu sutra! I tebi i meni, hahaha... Javi novosti, naravno!

----------


## Bluebella

6xmamica sretno i tebi na pregeldu  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Blubella...sretno sutra
odavno nisam trudnica, ali zbog tebe brojim svaki dan i tjedan s tobom i jedva cekam da docekas dan kada ces primiti svoje zlato :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

> Munkice obavezno javi kako je proslo okretanje i sretno ❤️
> Moja je i dalje poprečno, osjetim ju kad se proteze i štuca, nas dvije smo sutra na pregeldu pa da vidimo za dalje. Sutra smo 32tt, sad se vec lakse diše, kad se sjetim da su mi na 23+4 rekli da necu dočekati sutra 2u1, a eto nas preko 30


Divno, divno! Jos cete i do termina dogurati  :Smile: 

Sad ste vec u sigurnim tjednima.

----------


## željkica

Bravo Bluebella!!!

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice obavezno javi kako je proslo okretanje i sretno ❤️
> Moja je i dalje poprečno, osjetim ju kad se proteze i štuca, nas dvije smo sutra na pregeldu pa da vidimo za dalje. Sutra smo 32tt, sad se vec lakse diše, kad se sjetim da su mi na 23+4 rekli da necu dočekati sutra 2u1, a eto nas preko 30


Sretno na pregledu, draga Bluebella  :Smile: 

I ja i babica smo bile uvjerene da se dobro smjestila, ali UZV ne laže  :Smile:  Isto osjećam "štucanje" u donjem dijelu, ali to je nemoguće jer joj je glava gore. Možda prducka  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Bluebellice jako, jaaaaako sam sretna zbog vas!
jos tri tjedna i onda ste sigurni
a nekako mi se cini da ces ti i do 38. tjedna dogurati  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

BB, bravo!!!
Munkice, drzim fige da dubi na glavi  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Bb bravo! Čvrste su te curke, drzite se  :Smile: 

Munkica, sretno, bas sa zanimanjem pratim tvoj slucaj. Kod nas se tako jako izbjegava taj porod na zadak i okretanje, neke bolnice ga u potpunosti odbijaju raditi. Drzim fige da se ipak okrene!

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala vam curke moje ❤️❤️❤️❤️ 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Optimist

Mene je mama rodila na zadak, bila sam teska 4800 i duga 56  :Smile: 
Jedva. 
Ja se nikad ne bih usudila kretati u vaginalni porod ako je beba tako okrenuta.

----------


## Munkica

Ne bih ni ja, Optimist. A i babica je rekla da je jako malo bolnica koje to rade, a ova za koju sam se odlucila to ne prakticira.

----------


## VeraM

I mene je majka na zadak, prvo dupe, pa noge pa glava. '84 u Mostaru. Od petka popodne do nedilje večer. Čudim se kako smo obe ostale žive. Jasno je da sad idu na sigurno, jer lako puno toga kod poroda na zadak može poći po zlu. I ja bi radije na carski u takvoj situaciji.

----------


## 6xmamica

Evo nas sa kontrole  :Smile: 
Bebica sve 5,sve na svome mjestu,310 grama,grlić 35,8 mm,T-oblik...i *curicaaaa jeeee*  :Heart: ,cure moje ja nisam mogla vjerovat,nakon niza od 4 dečka,konačno curka za krajjjj  :Zaljubljen: ...eto,prva i zadnja curke(s tim da ova prva idući tjedan puni 19 god)...ja izašla van,muž me gleda bijelo,a meni suze u očima,on mislio da nekaj ne valja,a ja-suze same krenule...
Za 3 tjedna kontrola tj opet cervikometrija,Utrogestan,mirovanje i dalje i to je to...i curicaaa,aaaaa,još uvijek ne mogu sebi doć  :Laughing: 

Bluebella,kak si ti prošla?

----------


## Bluebella

6xmamica cestitam na curici ❤️ 

Nas pregled je super prosao, snimili ctg, malo je duze trajao jer je godpodicna odlučila spavati, trudova nema. Okrenula se glavom dole... wohoooo... samo nek tako i ostane, procjena je oko 2123gr  :Smile:  
Mirovanje i utrogestani i dalje, za dva tjedna novi ctg ... zadovoljna sam i sad mi tek nekako dolazi da cu zaista dobiti jos jednu bebicu ❤️

----------


## 6xmamica

Bluebella,super za uredan pregled i malu spavalicu,pa to je već pravi komad žene  :Yes: 
Ma doć ćete vi  do termina ovako,još samo malo.

----------


## željkica

Super Bluebella jako sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## milasova8

> 6xmamica cestitam na curici ❤️ 
> 
> Nas pregled je super prosao, snimili ctg, malo je duze trajao jer je godpodicna odlučila spavati, trudova nema. Okrenula se glavom dole... wohoooo... samo nek tako i ostane, procjena je oko 2123gr  
> Mirovanje i utrogestani i dalje, za dva tjedna novi ctg ... zadovoljna sam i sad mi tek nekako dolazi da cu zaista dobiti jos jednu bebicu ❤️


Prekrasne vijesti! Bas mi je drago! Jos malo i upoznat ces svoju curku!

----------


## Optimist

BB, divno  :Heart:

----------


## IVANA 86

Bb zelim da bude skolski do kraja, znala sam da ti to mozes, bas mi je drago da su nevolje ostale daleko iza tebe, jos malo....samo hrabro!

----------


## martinaP

> 6xmamica cestitam na curici ❤️ 
> 
> Nas pregled je super prosao, snimili ctg, malo je duze trajao jer je godpodicna odlučila spavati, trudova nema. Okrenula se glavom dole... wohoooo... samo nek tako i ostane, procjena je oko 2123gr  
> Mirovanje i utrogestani i dalje, za dva tjedna novi ctg ... zadovoljna sam i sad mi tek nekako dolazi da cu zaista dobiti jos jednu bebicu ❤️


O, pa to je vec pravi komad cure.

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala vam curke, cijelu noc nisam spavala od uzbuđenja  :Smile:  
Pitao me dragi zasto se stalno vrtim i ne spavam, a ja mu odg: pa ja sam trudna, dobit cemo bebu... lol...

----------


## Ribica 1

Bb predivne vijesti!

----------


## bodo

> Hvala vam curke, cijelu noc nisam spavala od uzbuđenja  
> Pitao me dragi zasto se stalno vrtim i ne spavam, a ja mu odg: pa ja sam trudna, dobit cemo bebu... lol...


Bas sam se nasmijala na ovo.

Super vijesti,jos ces ju na kraju molit da izade van.

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella*  :Very Happy: ! Prekrasne vijesti!! A kako je curka već velika, preko dvije kilice, divota! Ma bravo, svaka ti čast na mirovanju i takvom strpljenju, fino si to izgurala  :Naklon: !

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav svima!!!! Vracam se na ovu temu.... dragi cure trebala bi pomoc... u prilog saljem nalaz... zanima me kaj znaci ta tekucina u douglasu???? Jako mala trudnoca...danas tek 4+5.

 Molim iskustvo dal tko susretao sa time

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Cure,jel imala koja problema sa Ešerihijom u trudnoći?Evo ja popila već 2 ture antibiotika,prvo Ceporex,pa Novocef,zovem danas za nalaz urina-Ešerihija 10 na 5  :Evil or Very Mad:  i to 9 dana nakon terapije..eno ga sad mi opet napisao neki fosfomicin,koji se pije samo 2 dana i opet urinokultura nakon toga za 10 dana...Ljuta sam ko pas-pijem 3 l tekućine u danu,plus svaki dan 2 šalice čaja od lista brusnice,čaj od koprive,počela sam sad pit i d-manozu i ne da se đubre...
Sad me već strah da ju nemam možda i na cerviksu pa ni ne znam  :Unsure: ...jest da je ovaj meni ponavljao bakt.bris u 1.mj jer sam liječila BHS-B,i taj je bio dobar...al svejedno...još 3x dnevno guram taj Utrogestan vaginalno,mahhh...znate kaj mislim  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Cure,jel imala koja problema sa Ešerihijom u trudnoći?Evo ja popila već 2 ture antibiotika,prvo Ceporex,pa Novocef,zovem danas za nalaz urina-Ešerihija 10 na 5  i to 9 dana nakon terapije..eno ga sad mi opet napisao neki fosfomicin,koji se pije samo 2 dana i opet urinokultura nakon toga za 10 dana...Ljuta sam ko pas-pijem 3 l tekućine u danu,plus svaki dan 2 šalice čaja od lista brusnice,čaj od koprive,počela sam sad pit i d-manozu i ne da se đubre...
> Sad me već strah da ju nemam možda i na cerviksu pa ni ne znam ...jest da je ovaj meni ponavljao bakt.bris u 1.mj jer sam liječila BHS-B,i taj je bio dobar...al svejedno...još 3x dnevno guram taj Utrogestan vaginalno,mahhh...znate kaj mislim


Pozzz...nisam imala to ali u jednoj od 4 trudnoci zezao streptokok koji sam imala tri puta... i tri puta bila na antibiotiku i prije poroda dobila infuziju i mala odmah dobila cim se rodila...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mabo1

ljube555 ja ne vidim nalaz ali u 1 trudnoći sam i ja imala nešto slobodne tekućine u douglasu. Koliko sam bila upućena to ostane od ovulacije ali se kasnije povuče. Ja sam uz to imala i cistu vodenu koja je do 12 tjedna nestala. Nadam se da je barem malo pomoglo...

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 ja ne vidim nalaz ali u 1 trudnoći sam i ja imala nešto slobodne tekućine u douglasu. Koliko sam bila upućena to ostane od ovulacije ali se kasnije povuče. Ja sam uz to imala i cistu vodenu koja je do 12 tjedna nestala. Nadam se da je barem malo pomoglo...


Hvala draga!!!! 

Pa tako i ja predpostavila pa mozda od ovulaciji...

Ali dr.kaze krv posto u par navrata pojavio se rozi iscjedak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 ja ne vidim nalaz ali u 1 trudnoći sam i ja imala nešto slobodne tekućine u douglasu. Koliko sam bila upućena to ostane od ovulacije ali se kasnije povuče. Ja sam uz to imala i cistu vodenu koja je do 12 tjedna nestala. Nadam se da je barem malo pomoglo...


Koliko trebalo vremenski da ta tekucina povukla se????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mabo1

Meni se kroz mjesec dana povuklo ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se kroz mjesec dana povuklo ako se dobro sjećam.


Nije bilo problema u trudnoci dok ta tekucina ne povukla se????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se kroz mjesec dana povuklo ako se dobro sjećam.


Imam svijetlo rozi iscjedak povremeno... mozda je to ta tekucina???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mabo1

Kada imaš opet pregled? Sve dok nije neki jači iscjedak i da ne prelazi iz rozog u sukrvicu je ok. Ako se tvoj gin. nije obazirao na to vjerovatno nije ništa alarmantno.

----------


## ljube555

> Kada imaš opet pregled? Sve dok nije neki jači iscjedak i da ne prelazi iz rozog u sukrvicu je ok. Ako se tvoj gin. nije obazirao na to vjerovatno nije ništa alarmantno.


Nemam bolova i jednom na dan pojavi se malo ..vise smeda vodica ili roza... ali ja sve mislim da je to ta tekucina ide van koja nalazi se u douglasu... beta u petak bila 1792 a danas 4197... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Kada imaš opet pregled? Sve dok nije neki jači iscjedak i da ne prelazi iz rozog u sukrvicu je ok. Ako se tvoj gin. nije obazirao na to vjerovatno nije ništa alarmantno.


Danas mi je 5+2... 



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, Kam ste nestali svi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Evo mene. Sutra imam pregled pa pokusavam ne mislit je li me terema il ne. Pokusavam bit opustena i mislit pozitivno. Vjerojatno ce nam sutra reci spol bebe. Nekako mislim da je opet deckic. Sin je uvjeren na je seka i ljuti se kad spomenemo bracu. 
Ljube kako si ti? Imas li kakvih simptoma? Jos je rano za mucnine. Meni su pocele sa 7 tt i jos traju. Srecom pa ne povracam zadnjih 10 dana.

----------


## ljube555

> Evo mene. Sutra imam pregled pa pokusavam ne mislit je li me terema il ne. Pokusavam bit opustena i mislit pozitivno. Vjerojatno ce nam sutra reci spol bebe. Nekako mislim da je opet deckic. Sin je uvjeren na je seka i ljuti se kad spomenemo bracu. 
> Ljube kako si ti? Imas li kakvih simptoma? Jos je rano za mucnine. Meni su pocele sa 7 tt i jos traju. Srecom pa ne povracam zadnjih 10 dana.


Hvala draga na pitanju!!!! Dobro sam pokusavam ne misliti negativno, hvala bogu taj rozi iscjedak od prekojucer nije pojavio se nadam se da vise nece toga biti.... danas isto imam uzv i vec sada sam napeta i strahu sam... srceka necemo jos cuti i to me brini kaj moram do iduceg tjedna opet cekati.... danas tek 5+4....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Simptoma nemam nikakvih...bio pritisak prve dane sada to popustilo....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Samo mi neka potvrdi da plod u maternice vec bude lakse disalo se[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

*Ribice* sretno na pregledu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

Ribice sretno  :Smile:  javi kako je proslo!

Munkica jesi isla na “okretanje bebe”?

----------


## nicky_111

Bluebella kako ste vas dvije? Već je 33tt  :Smile:  dogurat ćete vi do kraja  :Very Happy:

----------


## bodo

Evo i nas,bile danas na UZV i sve je vise nego odlicno.
31tt curkica teska 1600gr,po skolski.
Usput obisla svije na poslu,malo se podruzili i sad odmor.
Jos ne vjerujem da za 20-ak dana zatvaram bolovanje a otvaram porodiljni.Kako mi ova trudnoca brzo prolazi to je cudo jedno.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella kako ste vas dvije? Već je 33tt  dogurat ćete vi do kraja


Da, da ... 33tt i meni i tebi  :Very Happy: 

Bodo bravo za pregeld.... taman si iza mene i Nicky, stižu kasno-proljetne bebe ❤️❤️❤️ A prije svih nas je Munki na redu  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Cini se da ipak necemo okretati bebu. Kaze dr da je vrlo cvrsto uglavljena i da nema bas previse mjesta za rotaciju. Rekla je da bi okretanje bilo dosta riskantno i da ga ne bi savjetovala. 

Svjesna sam da je to najbolje za bebu i mene, ali svejedno sam malo razocarana sto necu iskusiti prirodni porod. Srecom, beba je bila naopako vec duze vrijeme pa sam se imala vremena priviknuti na to da je i carski vrlo izgledna opcija. 
Inace,  beba ce, cini se, biti nesto sitnija. Za sada smo na 2600 g.

----------


## Argente

Ej ekipa...sada su na redu za rodit one koje se još nisu ni čekirale kad sam ja bila trudna. Kako vrijeme leti, mi za 2 tjedna već počinjemo s dohranom...

Bluebella, svako toliko povirim da vidim što je s tobom i užasno mi je drago da si još tu - moram priznat, kako je bilo krenulo, da nisam očekivala da ćeš dočekat ove tjedne. Ajd sad keep calm and odguslaj do termina  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ej ekipa...sada su na redu za rodit one koje se još nisu ni čekirale kad sam ja bila trudna. Kako vrijeme leti, mi za 2 tjedna već počinjemo s dohranom...
> 
> Bluebella, svako toliko povirim da vidim što je s tobom i užasno mi je drago da si još tu - moram priznat, kako je bilo krenulo, da nisam očekivala da ćeš dočekat ove tjedne. Ajd sad keep calm and odguslaj do termina


. 

Lijepo te vidjeti tu  :Smile:  i hvala sto mislis na nas ❤️ 
Al vidis, bila sam ja čekirana tu kad si ti bila trudna, al nije dobro završilo i nekako imam filing kao da se ta trudnoca spojila s ovom i da sam trudna od 6mj 2016..... tako nekako i moji svi bližnji razmišljaju. 
Budemo mi do termina, sad sam bas mirna, pripremam sve laganini za bebu, malo mirujem, malo nesto petljam oko njene robice i tak  :Smile: 

Munkica, zao mi sto ti se zelja za prirodnim porodom nije ostvarila, ali tako valjda mora biti. Nek ona dodje ziva i zdrava i nek sve prodje u redu, jos malo i grlite se i mazite i pazite ❤️

----------


## Optimist

Munkice, jos 90 g i s toliko je moja rodjena  :Smile: 
Neka ona sretno dodje, mala carica  :Smile: 

BB, dobro si zatresla topic, a sad cemo te jos i tjerati da rodis  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

Molim pomoc... prosli tjedan bila na kontr.na uzv i vagin.pregledu i narucio me danas isto posto prosli tjedan to bilo dosta rano.
. I sada na ovom vag.pregledu rekao da imam neku ranicu unutra a sada nisam ga dobro razumela a prosli tjedan toga nije bilo. Malo me lovi panika zbog toga kaj bi to moglo biti... hvala vam cure

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> Bluebella, svako toliko povirim da vidim što je s tobom i užasno mi je drago da si još tu - moram priznat, kako je bilo krenulo, da nisam očekivala da ćeš dočekat ove tjedne. Ajd sad keep calm and odguslaj do termina


Kako je krenulo, ja sam si mislila kak bi bilo dobro (ali malo vjerojatno) da *BBella* doceka 01.05. Dosao i prosao...  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima!!!! 

Ribice sretno danas!!!!!!

Jucer obavljen uzv sa 5+4... srceko jos nismo culi jos je rano tek iduci petak kontrola... 
Gestacijska vrecica od 5.2mm samo od proslog tjedna poduplala se... i sada imamo dvje GV.... 

Prosli tjedan na 4+5  nije vidio drugu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Ljube,dvije gestacijske  :Very Happy: ...navijam da budu i dva srčeka  :Yes: 

Bluebella,čestitke na ulasku u 34.tjedan,sad se već lakše diše jel  :Very Happy: ...doć ćeš ti i do termina  :Yes: 
Kolko još jaaaa moram odležat do toga,ufffff...

Munkice,bitno da rodiš živu i zdravu bebu,ostalo je manje važno.Stigneš još probat i vaginalni porod...ja sam se isto osjećala zakinuto kad sam prvi put završila na hitnom carskom,pa sam još 4x poslije rodila vaginalno.Da utvrdim gradivo  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube,dvije gestacijske ...navijam da budu i dva srčeka 
> 
> Bluebella,čestitke na ulasku u 34.tjedan,sad se već lakše diše jel ...doć ćeš ti i do termina 
> Kolko još jaaaa moram odležat do toga,ufffff...
> 
> Munkice,bitno da rodiš živu i zdravu bebu,ostalo je manje važno.Stigneš još probat i vaginalni porod...ja sam se isto osjećala zakinuto kad sam prvi put završila na hitnom carskom,pa sam još 4x poslije rodila vaginalno.Da utvrdim gradivo [emoji38]


Šok sam jucer dozivela. Planirali smo peto dijhete sada cemo odjednom imati sest...imam i paniku i strah i veselje...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Ma to je super,nek samo sve bude dobro  :Smile: 
Evo i ja čekam šesto  :Smile:  Najstarije sutra puni 19 godina,najmlađi ima 2...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma to je super,nek samo sve bude dobro 
> Evo i ja čekam šesto  Najstarije sutra puni 19 godina,najmlađi ima 2...


6xmamica skidam ti kapu, 6 puta trudna, 6 poroda, 6 djece.... svaka cast! 

Cure moje drage, hvala vam svima za podršku ❤️ Zaista ste divne sve ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## ljube555

> Ma to je super,nek samo sve bude dobro 
> Evo i ja čekam šesto  Najstarije sutra puni 19 godina,najmlađi ima 2...


Ja imam najstarije decko 16 pa drugi decko 15 trece curica 2god.napunila u 3mjesecu i cetverto u drugom napunio godinu dana... i sada stizu najvjerojatno dvojajceni blizance....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Bluebella, srećom sam se imala vremena koliko-toliko naviknuti na ideju carskog. Lijepo je da ste još uvijek u jednom komadu. Nemoj me ni slučajno preskočiti na listi!

Optimist, nadam se da će mala carica u iduća 3 tjedna dobiti još kojih 200-300 g zaliha.

6xmamica, naravno da je to najvažnije.

Nisam nerealna. Znam da je to najbolje za bebu, a na kraju i mene, ali svejedno sam se do sada nadala da ćemo izbjeći carski  :Smile: 
Sutra imamo dogovor s anesteziologom, a i datum carskog je već određen samo ne bih o njemu javno. Dogovorila sam se s MM da ćemo svima reći kad carica bude vani jer želimo dane prije carskog provesti u miru bez telefonskih poziva kojih je ionako već sada previše i koncentrirati se samo na nas i bebu.

Hvala vam svima na podršci!

----------


## Argente

Munki, ja sam ful brijala na prirodni porod pa završila na carskom, i nisam se mogla s tim pomiriti sve dok mi nenadano nije stigla šansa za popravni  :lool: 
Vidim da si ti malo hladnije glave od mene po tom pitanju pa te nije potrebno baš toliko tješiti, ali isti razvoj događaja želim i tebi (naravno ako si i sama želiš još djece).

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Argente!

I ja sam bila skroz nabrijana, ali sam imala vremena ohladiti glavu nakon prvotnog šoka  :Smile:  i sto pitanja (što ako se ne povežemo, padnem u depresiju zbog toga...). Ipak su mi i jučer malo zasuzile oči kad sam shvatila da ništa od prirodnog poroda. I ja se nadam VBAC-u jednom (nisam baš cvjetić što se godina tiče). Naravno, ja u glavi već planiram još djece, ali možda bih se ipak trebala usredotočiti na ovo koje stiže  :Smile: 

Sada sam se odlučila koncentrirati na što uspješnije dojenje. Valjda neće i tu zapeti (kolostrum već polako kapa). Nalazim se uskoro s babicom/savjetnicom za dojenje koja će mi po potrebi pomagati da što prije i uspješnije uspostavimo dojenje i pratiti moje i bebino zdravstveno stanje.

----------


## Argente

E baš sam ti to i počela pisat ali sam izbrisala jer kontam možda ženi to dosad nije ni palo na pamet.
Dakle, meni je isto jedna od glavnih preokupacija bila koliko je moje dijete emotivno oštećeno zbog toga što je prvih 8h života provelo bez mene (hitni CR u općoj) i kolike je nepopravljive posljedice ostavio taj prekinuti hormonalni tijek na naše prvobitno povezivanje.

Sad ti iz ove perspektive mogu reći da u mom slučaju nije bilo nikakve razlike u ranom povezivanju s djetetom rođenim na CR i djetetom rođenim vaginalno. Ne znam kako bi bilo da je bilo obratno, da sam prvo rodila vaginalno a drugo carski...ovako mi se čini da jednostavno nije bilo prostora za još jače povezivanje  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Uf, moj mozak odmah skenira sve moguće situacije i scenarije. 
Znam da će sve biti ok (neki dan sam gledala snimke carskih i tulila...)
Nisam u Hrvatskoj pa je situacija ovdje nešto drukčija. MM će biti sa mnom na carskom pa će bebu staviti njemu na prsa dok mene zašiju. Curka će misliti da su sve sise dlakave  :Smile: 
Na obilasku bolnice su rekli da odmah daju da se mama i beba malo pomaze prije nego ju odnesu na pregled, ali, iskreno, nisam obraćala pažnju na sve što su govorili jer, naravno, ja ne idem na carski...

----------


## Argente

I naša bolnica (Rijeka) odnedavno dozvoljava prisutnost oca na CR i skin to skin kontakt s njim, ali to ako je planirani, za hitnoću sumnjam...dobro je kad već moraš tako da znaš unaprijed, sigurno ćeš i spinalnu dobit pa nije da će se najvažniji događaj tvog života odvijat bez tebe  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima!!!! Cure koji imali blizanacku trudnocu dal ste imali koji smedi iscjedak na pocetku trudnoci i bol u trtice???? Imala sam prije tjedan dana i do danas bio mir i danas opet???? Panika i strah prisutni a jos nismo ni srceko culi.... sa 4+5 bila jedna gest.od 4.1mm.. za tjedana na 5+4 bilo dvje gest.od 5.2 mm...danas ravno 6+0... strahu sam da ne bilo nesto uredu sa druggom gest posto kasnije vidila se... pa od toga dolazi do smedeg iscjedka.... molim od srca iskustvo pogotovo tko imao blizance.... ZAHVALJUJEM OD SRCA

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

U utorak imam uzv bit ce 6+3 dal moguce cuti tad oba dva srceka????


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Ja sam imala smeđi iscjedak u dvije svoje trudnoće odma na početku i dobila Duphaston....to se tak cijedilo nekih mjesec,mjesec i pol bez vidljivog razloga...Sad u ovoj trudnoći sam obilno prokrvarila na 6+2, svježom krvlju sa ugrušcima,odletila na hitnu jer sam mislila,to je to-pobacila sam,kad ono lupa srceko ko bedasto-rekli mi da je to vjerojatno bio hematom koji je cijeli tak ispal van jer su to bili ugrušci veličine dlana 3 komada-isto odmah dobila Duphaston,krvarila još pomalo do 12 tt,sad u 16.tt prešla na Utrogestan vaginalno zbog očuvanja cervixa...
S obzirom da su dvojčeki,ja bi već bila kod dr. zbog tog iscjetka,da se doda malo progesterona...bolove u trtici imam i ja otpočetka,svakih par dana-mislim da je to zbog rastezanja...

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam imala smeđi iscjedak u dvije svoje trudnoće odma na početku i dobila Duphaston....to se tak cijedilo nekih mjesec,mjesec i pol bez vidljivog razloga...Sad u ovoj trudnoći sam obilno prokrvarila na 6+2, svježom krvlju sa ugrušcima,odletila na hitnu jer sam mislila,to je to-pobacila sam,kad ono lupa srceko ko bedasto-rekli mi da je to vjerojatno bio hematom koji je cijeli tak ispal van jer su to bili ugrušci veličine dlana 3 komada-isto odmah dobila Duphaston,krvarila još pomalo do 12 tt,sad u 16.tt prešla na Utrogestan vaginalno zbog očuvanja cervixa...
> S obzirom da su dvojčeki,ja bi već bila kod dr. zbog tog iscjetka,da se doda malo progesterona...bolove u trtici imam i ja otpočetka,svakih par dana-mislim da je to zbog rastezanja...


Od poned.nije bilo nista. I danas ujutro opet ali jako malo smede a jucer kasno navecer samo pri brisanju rozi iscjedak... na uzv u srijedu nije bilo nikakvog hematoma nego prije tjedan dana neka ta tekucina u douglasu... inaci narucena sam u petak na uzv radi srceka ali ja bi isla u utorak ako ne smiri se ili u pon.ali strahu sam da tada necemo cuti jos srceko. Danas 6tt

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

ajme mamice, sad malo citam zaostatke i kuzim da ce vas par imati 5-6 dijete!!!! ajmeeee svaka cast...kako uspijevate??? evo ja sam sva u panici sta ću i kako ču s dvoje....??? sad me tako sram s ovim razmisljanjem.....
polako putujemi prema cilju...bebac je veama aktivan samo kad sjednem,...ako stojm i radim ko da zna da me nezeli ometati...
Munkice jesi spremna...jos malooooooo...

----------


## ljube555

> ajme mamice, sad malo citam zaostatke i kuzim da ce vas par imati 5-6 dijete!!!! ajmeeee svaka cast...kako uspijevate??? evo ja sam sva u panici sta ću i kako ču s dvoje....??? sad me tako sram s ovim razmisljanjem.....
> polako putujemi prema cilju...bebac je veama aktivan samo kad sjednem,...ako stojm i radim ko da zna da me nezeli ometati...
> Munkice jesi spremna...jos malooooooo...


Draga... sve bude doslo na svoje i nista nije tesko.... ja dok rodila 3 sve bilo super posto dvojica dosta veliki pa odjednom saznam da sam trudna sa 4 gje je razlika bila 11mjeseci izmedu 3 i 4... i sada oni 2god.navrsila u 3mjesecu a 4 dijete god.dana u 2mjesecu i imam takav osjecaj ko da njih imam uvijek... odlucili mi na peto ali bog nagradio sa blizancima ... 

Eto sada nastaje panika kako cu isto sa dvje male bebice ... a uvijek sam sama bez icije pomoci ...suprug radi u njemacke... nemamo ni bake ni nikog pored....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> ajme mamice, sad malo citam zaostatke i kuzim da ce vas par imati 5-6 dijete!!!! ajmeeee svaka cast...kako uspijevate??? evo ja sam sva u panici sta ću i kako ču s dvoje....??? sad me tako sram s ovim razmisljanjem.....
> polako putujemi prema cilju...bebac je veama aktivan samo kad sjednem,...ako stojm i radim ko da zna da me nezeli ometati...
> Munkice jesi spremna...jos malooooooo...


Iz mog iskustva: lakse s dvoje nego s jednim, lakse s troje nego s dvoje. Ne mogu objasniti, ali zbilja mi se tako pokazalo. Isto sam cesto sama s klincima, muz u inozemstvu.

----------


## ljube555

> Iz mog iskustva: lakse s dvoje nego s jednim, lakse s troje nego s dvoje. Ne mogu objasniti, ali zbilja mi se tako pokazalo. Isto sam cesto sama s klincima, muz u inozemstvu.


Istina to.....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

> Munkice jesi spremna...jos malooooooo...


Još se nisam ni spakirala  :Smile: 

Tek sada počinjem pomalo osjećati trudničke tegobe. Jedna noga mi izgleda kao da imam elefantijazu, bole prepone, postajem spora i što je najgore - žalim se! 
Jučer smo šetkali cca 5 km. Mislim da bi bilo lakše ponovo na Velebit.

Danas ponovo pregled i valjda ću dobiti i malo detaljnije upute za carski.

----------


## Isabel

*BlueBella,* i ja sam ti od srca željela da dočekate 01.05. kao 2u1 a vidi vas sad  :Very Happy: ! Još budeš i prenijela na kraju svega  :Smile: .
*Munkica*, ja imam jako lijepo iskustvo sa CR i to sam već pisala, želim i tebi barem takav porod! I pametno ne govorite točan datum, bar malo mira da bude  :Grin: . 
*Ljube*, moram priznati da ne razmijem zašto tako česti pregledi? Pa ti si tek saznala da si trudna, još je jako rano, srce se u pravilu ne čuje prije 6.-7. tjedna. Ovi silni UZV-ci te samo dodatno stresiraju i zbunjuju. Ja sam nakon što sam 14 dana od transfera čekala na betu imala pregled tek za puna tri tjedna nakon bete. Rekao je da prije toga nema smisla. Došli smo na prvi dogovoreni pregled sa 7+4tt, vidjeli i ŽV i GV i malo predivno srčeko  :Heart: ! Nakon toga naručio nas je na sljedeći pregled sa punih 12tt.
Govorim ti to jer koliko vidim ti si već bila na bar tri pregleda i ideš opet sutra a tek si 6+2. Bojim se da di stalno si u strahu i ičćekivanju, pod stresom i u muci, a po meni nepotrebno. Ja sutra s 16+5 idem tek na 3. pregled a trudnoća je MPO (FET), primam svakodnevno heparin plus još sto lijekova i gledam se kao rizična trudnica. Smatram da česti pregledi, pogovo u ranoj trunoći ukoliko nema indikacija i nije rizična zbilja nisu baš uputni ni potrebni, samo ti štete  :Sad: .

----------


## ljube555

> *BlueBella,* i ja sam ti od srca željela da dočekate 01.05. kao 2u1 a vidi vas sad ! Još budeš i prenijela na kraju svega .
> *Munkica*, ja imam jako lijepo iskustvo sa CR i to sam već pisala, želim i tebi barem takav porod! I pametno ne govorite točan datum, bar malo mira da bude . 
> *Ljube*, moram priznati da ne razmijem zašto tako česti pregledi? Pa ti si tek saznala da si trudna, još je jako rano, srce se u pravilu ne čuje prije 6.-7. tjedna. Ovi silni UZV-ci te samo dodatno stresiraju i zbunjuju. Ja sam nakon što sam 14 dana od transfera čekala na betu imala pregled tek za puna tri tjedna nakon bete. Rekao je da prije toga nema smisla. Došli smo na prvi dogovoreni pregled sa 7+4tt, vidjeli i ŽV i GV i malo predivno srčeko [emoji813]! Nakon toga naručio nas je na sljedeći pregled sa punih 12tt.
> Govorim ti to jer koliko vidim ti si već bila na bar tri pregleda i ideš opet sutra a tek si 6+2. Bojim se da di stalno si u strahu i ičćekivanju, pod stresom i u muci, a po meni nepotrebno. Ja sutra s 16+5 idem tek na 3. pregled a trudnoća je MPO (FET), primam svakodnevno heparin plus još sto lijekova i gledam se kao rizična trudnica. Smatram da česti pregledi, pogovo u ranoj trunoći ukoliko nema indikacija i nije rizična zbilja nisu baš uputni ni potrebni, samo ti štete .


Tako cesto zbog krvarenja!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *BlueBella,* i ja sam ti od srca željela da dočekate 01.05. kao 2u1 a vidi vas sad ! Još budeš i prenijela na kraju svega .
> *Munkica*, ja imam jako lijepo iskustvo sa CR i to sam već pisala, želim i tebi barem takav porod! I pametno ne govorite točan datum, bar malo mira da bude . 
> *Ljube*, moram priznati da ne razmijem zašto tako česti pregledi? Pa ti si tek saznala da si trudna, još je jako rano, srce se u pravilu ne čuje prije 6.-7. tjedna. Ovi silni UZV-ci te samo dodatno stresiraju i zbunjuju. Ja sam nakon što sam 14 dana od transfera čekala na betu imala pregled tek za puna tri tjedna nakon bete. Rekao je da prije toga nema smisla. Došli smo na prvi dogovoreni pregled sa 7+4tt, vidjeli i ŽV i GV i malo predivno srčeko [emoji813]! Nakon toga naručio nas je na sljedeći pregled sa punih 12tt.
> Govorim ti to jer koliko vidim ti si već bila na bar tri pregleda i ideš opet sutra a tek si 6+2. Bojim se da di stalno si u strahu i ičćekivanju, pod stresom i u muci, a po meni nepotrebno. Ja sutra s 16+5 idem tek na 3. pregled a trudnoća je MPO (FET), primam svakodnevno heparin plus još sto lijekova i gledam se kao rizična trudnica. Smatram da česti pregledi, pogovo u ranoj trunoći ukoliko nema indikacija i nije rizična zbilja nisu baš uputni ni potrebni, samo ti štete .


I peta trudnoca!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Eto me sa uzv.. po menstr.6+3 po uzv 5+6 kuca [emoji173][emoji173] ko velika i pojavila 3 GV...zasad jos neznamo kaj bude sa tim jos ne kuca tamo srceko.. u nalazu pisi uloziva.. kaj to znaci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Super Ljube za srceka!!! Uloziv ti je grlic, znaci ide prst do odredjene dubine u grlic ali si iznutra zatvorena. Za viserotke ti je normalan nalaz da si uloziva... Si dobila kakvu terapiju za to povremeno krvarenje?

----------


## ljube555

> Super Ljube za srceka!!! Uloziv ti je grlic, znaci ide prst do odredjene dubine u grlic ali si iznutra zatvorena. Za viserotke ti je normalan nalaz da si uloziva... Si dobila kakvu terapiju za to povremeno krvarenje?


Pijem utrogestan 3×2.... 

Znaci sa 7tt to je dobar nalaz uloziv???? Ali zatvorena jesam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Super Ljube za srceka!!! Uloziv ti je grlic, znaci ide prst do odredjene dubine u grlic ali si iznutra zatvorena. Za viserotke ti je normalan nalaz da si uloziva... Si dobila kakvu terapiju za to povremeno krvarenje?


Poslala sam ti pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Ako više ne budeš krvarila,Utrogestan stavljaj vaginalno-ima bolji efekt na grlić i općenito bolje djeluje vaginalno i nema nuspojava ako se stavlja vaginalno...i ja ga stavljam 3x2 zbog očuvanja grlića još uvijek i vj.budem do 35 tt

----------


## ljube555

> Ako više ne budeš krvarila,Utrogestan stavljaj vaginalno-ima bolji efekt na grlić i općenito bolje djeluje vaginalno i nema nuspojava ako se stavlja vaginalno...i ja ga stavljam 3x2 zbog očuvanja grlića još uvijek i vj.budem do 35 tt


Koliko si sada trudna???? Imas broj mob.moj na pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Sad sam 22 tjedna

----------


## ljube555

> Sad sam 22 tjedna


Utrogestan koristis zato kaj 6 porod ili bilo rizicno otpocetka

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Krvarila sam skroz do 12 tt i uzimala Duphaston i onda su me u 17 tt prebacili na Utrogestan za očuvanje grlića jer se nakon 20tt obično krenem otvarat(tak je bilo zadnje 2 trudnoće,pa sam morala ležat do kraja)...usput sam već popila 3 antibiotika radi ešerihije u urinu...sutra mi muž nosi urin za kontrolu,nadam se da je glupača više otišla...

----------


## ljube555

> Krvarila sam skroz do 12 tt i uzimala Duphaston i onda su me u 17 tt prebacili na Utrogestan za očuvanje grlića jer se nakon 20tt obično krenem otvarat(tak je bilo zadnje 2 trudnoće,pa sam morala ležat do kraja)...usput sam već popila 3 antibiotika radi ešerihije u urinu...sutra mi muž nosi urin za kontrolu,nadam se da je glupača više otišla...


Ja sam jos nikakve pretrage nisam radila i brini me malo to... za dva tjedna izgubila jednu kg i niski tlak imam 100/50... krenuli su mucnine i povracanje.. gladna sam ali sve mi gadi se. Onda na silu jedem i celi dan mi mucno... stalno imam neka pikanja probanja sa obje strane..strah dozivim svaki dan....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

*Bluebella*,jel si danas na pregledu il sam ja nekaj ubrijala  :Grin: 
Ajmo,slavlja malo,danas 34 tjedna  :Bouncing:  :Klap:  Čestitam na svoj muci,evo se isplatila,još malo i curka je tu  :pivo:

----------


## ljube555

> *Bluebella*,jel si danas na pregledu il sam ja nekaj ubrijala 
> Ajmo,slavlja malo,danas 34 tjedna  Čestitam na svoj muci,evo se isplatila,još malo i curka je tu


Ajme super.... 

Sada trebam i ja gurati dan po dan bar do 32tt.. 

Pa taj utrogestan sve izade van dok stavljam vaginalno...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Ne pripadam više o ovoj temi Al vas i dalje pratim i želim vam dosadne trudnoće, i moram se i ja pridružit slavlju za BB 34 tt!

----------


## ljube555

> *Bluebella*,jel si danas na pregledu il sam ja nekaj ubrijala 
> Ajmo,slavlja malo,danas 34 tjedna  Čestitam na svoj muci,evo se isplatila,još malo i curka je tu


Svaka cast!!!! 

Kako si uspijela uz 5 djece, mirovati i kucu drzati????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*,jel si danas na pregledu il sam ja nekaj ubrijala 
> Ajmo,slavlja malo,danas 34 tjedna  Čestitam na svoj muci,evo se isplatila,još malo i curka je tu


Dobro pamtiš  :Smile: 
Je, danas je 34 tt  :Smile:  imali smo ctg koji je uredan. Slijedeci tjedan je ctg i pregeld. Mislim da cu sad svaki tjedan ici na ctg.. nadam se da cu na slijedecem pregledu dogovoriti kad cemo skinuti šav od serklaze, jer me bas steže.

Curke kako vi gurate?
Munkica ima sta novo?

Ljube555 normalno je da utrogestan iscuri.

----------


## 6xmamica

Tooo,*Blue*,bravo ženo...ono nije da ti zavidim na tjednima  :Razz:   :Grin: ,kad ću ja do tih tjedanaaaa,još samo 12  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kaj se ne skida serklaža sa 36 tt?

Ja evo dan po dan,već sam sve moguće varijante izbrojala,kolko dana,tjedana,mjeseci ležanja...gurkam te Utriće,pijem non stop,kaj vodu,kaj čaj,sad sam krenula u D-manozu pit,da se riješim glupih bakterija...danas mi je muž odnio opet urinokulturu pa bumo vidli za tj.dana.Čekam cervikometriju idući četvrtak i molim Boga da me ne strpa ležat u bolnicu(kak to inače on napravi čim vidi da je ušće krenulo u Y).

Si spremila već kakve stvari za princezicu?

Munkice,a di si ti?Imaš psihičke pripreme za carski?

----------


## Bluebella

6x mamica... doci ce i ti tjedni  :Smile:  dan po dan. I meni je sporo islo, u 16tt sam prvi put u bolnici zavrsila zbog krvarenja, pa u 18tt opet, pa u 23tt prijevremeni trudovi... dani su mi ko godina bili. Samo uzimaj terapiju i pridrzavaj se uputa liječnika. Ja jos uvijek koristim utrice 3x2, da su mi ih u 16tt dali mozda nebi ono sve poslije prolazila... 
Šav od serklaze obicno skidaju od 36 do 38tt, ja se nadam da ce meni u 36tt, bol je bas iritantna, na mjestu gdje je čvor me steže i svaki put kad zakoračim desnom nogom osjetim.... nije bas ugodno.
Stvari za bebu su spreme, svako malo zavirim u sobicu i ormar  :Smile:  torbu za bolnicu imam spremnu vec dugo, kod mene se to nikad ne zna.

Drzim palčeve za dobar nalaz urinokulture
Drzi se ❤️

----------


## 6xmamica

Baš mi je drago kaj si evo na cilju,sve sam  ja pročitala kaj si sve prošla i svaka ti čast!
Tak sam i ja imala torbu u prošloj trudnoći spremnu od 26.tjedna i svaki put ju nosila na kontrolu u bolnicu jer je svaki put postojala mogućnost da me ostave.

Pa sa 36 tt bi ti bilo već ok skinut šav..Kolko je curka teška?
Ja sam svoje treće rodila sa 36+5,sve je prošlo ok i bilo ok,imao je malo dulju i jaču žuticu,niš drugo...Rodio se sa 3500 gr.Išli doma normalno 3.dan.

----------


## Bluebella

Curka je na pregledu prije dva tjedna imala 2123gr, znaci sad bi mogla imati preko dvije i pol kile. To je vec pravi komad djeteta  :Smile:  al neka je jos malo u buši.

Jel se uspijes organizirati s petero djece da ipak i malo mirujes?

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella*, super za pregled  :Very Happy: ! Ti sad ne ideš više kod našeg doktora na preglede nego u bolnicu jel? Plan vam je prirodni porod jel? Kak ti se čini tam u bolnicama sve?

----------


## 6xmamica

> Curka je na pregledu prije dva tjedna imala 2123gr, znaci sad bi mogla imati preko dvije i pol kile. To je vec pravi komad djeteta  al neka je jos malo u buši.
> 
> Jel se uspijes organizirati s petero djece da ipak i malo mirujes?


Većinu dana sam u krevetu,moji su već veliki(19,16,14,8 i 2.5 god),tak da u biti imam posla samo sa prvašićem i ovim malcem,pa malo uskoče i starija djeca,nekaj i naprave,tipa stave veš prat,usisaju i to,muž je malo rastrgan jer em posao em doma posao,skuha umjesto mene za drugi dan i tak...malo dođe i baka-makar nije baš više za čuvat djecu,bolesna je i to,al tipa,može s ovim malcem sjest na dvorište dok se malo poigra vani,popegla mi veš...nekak se gombamo,već smo takav scenarij prošli dva put pa valjda zato.

Ma curka je već sigurno preko 2,5 kg...ma sve bu to super,još se na kraju ne bu dala van  :Grin:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, super za pregled ! Ti sad ne ideš više kod našeg doktora na preglede nego u bolnicu jel? Plan vam je prirodni porod jel? Kak ti se čini tam u bolnicama sve?


Nisam vise kod dr. R, al svako malo se cujemo  :Smile:  provjeri on jel sve ok.
Ne idem u bolnicu, prof. Ivanisevic ima privatnu ordinaciju na Trešnjevci pa idem tamo na ctg i pregelde. Pretpostavljam da cu tako do kraja trudnoce. 
Plan mi je inducirani cim bude bilo moguce, tamo negdje 38+, nekako bi radije da bebica ide van cim bude spremna. 
Prof. se načelno složila s tim, ali naravno cekamo jos da vidimo kako sve napreduje pa cemo onda odluciti. 

Kako ti napreduješ? Koji si tt? Jesi osjetila pokrete? 
Tebi je ovo treća trudnoca, mogla bi ranije osjetiti micanje bebe  :Smile: 
Ja sam u ovoj trudnoci u 16tt osjetila prve pokrete.

----------


## Bluebella

6xmamica, super si ti sebi postrojila ekipicu  :Smile:  
Neka, i treba da ti pomognu, pogotovo ovi veliki  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Bb, brzinsko  :Love:  i bravo za tt! Iskreno sam se jako bojala za vas dvije, i jako sam sretna da ste se podruzile i nadam se da cete se druziti 2u1 jos bar 2-3 tjedna. A najvece  :fige:  da bude i do termina, neka je, neka se zbuca fino.

----------


## Bluebella

Sybilla ❤️ I velike puse za tvoje malene doma

----------


## Ginger

Bluebella  :Heart:  jako sam sretna zbog vas

----------


## Isabel

> Nisam vise kod dr. R, al svako malo se cujemo provjeri on jel sve ok.
> Ne idem u bolnicu, prof. Ivanisevic ima privatnu ordinaciju na Trešnjevci pa idem tamo na ctg i pregelde. Pretpostavljam da cu tako do kraja trudnoce. 
> Plan mi je inducirani cim bude bilo moguce, tamo negdje 38+, nekako bi radije da bebica ide van cim bude spremna. 
> Prof. se načelno složila s tim, ali naravno cekamo jos da vidimo kako sve napreduje pa cemo onda odluciti. 
> 
> Kako ti napreduješ? Koji si tt? Jesi osjetila pokrete? 
> Tebi je ovo treća trudnoca, mogla bi ranije osjetiti micanje bebe 
> Ja sam u ovoj trudnoci u 16tt osjetila prve pokrete.


Aha ideš kod dr. Ivanišević, super, meni je i ona odlična dr. Ma da, ovako bi satima čekala na pregled u Petrovoj a u tvom delikatnom stanju to nikako nije pametno. Ma kakav god porod bude biti će dobro, čim malena  :Heart:  bude spremna i ja bi bila za to da ne čekamo. 
Ja sam sad 17+0, prekjučer smo bili na pregledu: svi su organi na broju, imamo i prstiće na rukama i nogama, glavica je okej, kaže da ima 14 cm s nogicama već. Sve izgleda super, pokušao ga je slikati da vidimo lice no spavao je micek mali, zabijen u svoju rukicu. Posteljica mi je straga i nisko, a samom ušću no kaže da će se ona podići prema gore i da nema brige još za to. 
Skinuo me s Crinonea i Estrofema, sad do kraja nastavljam samo sa Euthyroxom i Clexaneom. Poslao me na vađenje TSH i ft4 da provjerimo štitnjaču. Za cca 4-5 tjedana sljedeća kontrola.

Prekučer sam u par navrata, dok sam mirno sjedila na poslu, osjetila laaaagano škakljanje na području gdje je mrvica (na desnoj strani) i bila sam sigurna da je to on  :Zaljubljen: . Sad je malo zatišje pa ne osjetim ništa ali očekujem svaki dan da će se to lagano pojačavati i da ću ga kroz tjedan dva već dobrano osjećati. 
Malo me frka oko tog ali pokušavam ne misliti  :Smile:  jer u prvoj trudnoći, kad sam nosila dečka, jaaako su mi ti pokreti bebe bili čudni. Vrlo slabi, nepovezani, rijetki i nikad nisam sa sigurnošću mogla reći da je to on ili nije. Tako je bilo stalno i govorila sam svim živim doktorima da jako slabo osjetim bebu no "krivili" su posteljicu naprijed koja amortizira udarce. Meni je bilo jako neobično i sumnjivo kako ni u 23-26-29-31.tt ja sam sigurnošću ne mogu reći da osjetim bebu. 
S curkom je bilo skroz drugačije: od trenutka kad sam ju počela osjećati u 18tt znala sam da je ona, bilo je redovito i postepeno se pojačavalo - kako je ona rasla. Bilo je onako kako treba biti  :Heart: . Prvi put mi je odmah, iako sam bila prvorotka, nešto govorilo da s tim pokretima nekaj nije u redu.

Sad se samo nadam da će biti kao i kod seke koja je bila mala živahna loptica, pa da ne brinem i ne razbijam glavu...
S druge strane, sad ga s BW nađem za 10tak sekundi, odmah se čuje lupkanje ko ludo  :Very Happy: pa me to "drži na životu", hehe!

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel sta se desilo u prvoj trudnoci pa si izgubila bebu (oprosti ako je preintimno pitanje ili ne zelis o tome).
Pokusaj ovu trudnocu ne uspoređivati sa prvom, nova trudnoća, nova bebica.
Meni je to jako tesko bilo, jer sam i u prošloj nosila curicu, jos kad sam u ovoj trudnoci sa 16+2 prokrvarila, a u prošloj sa 16+1 izgubila bebu bilo je jako tesko ne razmisljati o svemu. Na srecu u Petrovoj sam naišla na jednu divnu sestru koja je sjela pored mene, uzela me za ruku i objasnila kako moram prestati razmisljati sto je bilo i da se moram fokusirati na ovu trudnocu i na ovu bebicu i dati joj šansu bez gledanja unazad i da me ova bebica treba i samo joj ja mogu pomoci, a doktori ce učiniti sve sto oni mogu da spase trudnocu. Cesto sam si njene rijeci vrtila po glavi kad su me crne misli lovile.

Super da je pregeld prosao ok i da beba lijepo napreduje ❤️

----------


## Isabel

Ma nije preintimno pitanje, sve okej  :Smile: .
U prvoj trudnoći sam u 8.tt završila na operaciji slijepog crijeva... Nakon toga trudnoća je bila uredna, heparin i ostali klasični lijekovi nakon IVF-a. Haparin su mi uveli radi mutacije PAI-1 koju imam. Sve je bilo odlično na svim pregledima s dečkom do 32.tt, osim što su mi ti pokreti bili "čudni" no kako mi je bilo prvo dijete nisam imala s čim usporediti. Pogotovo kad su me moji doktori uvjeravali da je to normalno, nisam se puno brinula. Heparin su mi prekinuli s 25tt., zaključili su da više nema potrebe da ga uzimam. U 32.tt došli smo na regularni pregled, ja sam bebu tak pomalo i potiho osjećala i dan prije pa sam na pregled došla potpuno bezbrižna. Tamo smo doživjeli šok jer nam je dr. rekla da bebi ne može naći otkucaje, da mu srce ne kuca i da je beba umrla. Nitko nema pojma kako zašto... Otišla sam na inducirani i rodila predivnog malog dečka koji je izgledao normalno i zdravo. Obdukcija njega i posteljice pokazala je da je sve bilo u redu, a uzrok, razlog niti ništa zašto je umro se nikad nije otkrilo. Svi su u bolnici slijegali ramenima i nitko za mene nije imao objašnjenje. Ja niti sam krvarila, niti grčevi, trudovi, ništa. Do tog jutra sve praktički savršeno. 
E sad, neki laici sumnjaju na tu operaciju u ranoj trudnoći, da je anestezija u kojoj sam bila gotovo 3 sata sigurno na neki način oštetila plod (doktori kažu da to nije), drugi (a i ja) sumnjam na prekid heparina...  
Na kraju su mi na otpusnom pismu samo napisali "mors fetus in utero". Moj dr. R. je jedino uspio obrazložiti da se desilo da mu je jednostavno srce prestalo kucati, da je to vrlo slično sindromu kolijevke samo dok je jo beba u utrobi, i da je jako rijetko. 
Užasno mi je bilo teško pomiriti se s tim da je sve bilo okej, sve živo i zdravo i odjednom horor. 
Gotovo mi je nemoguće kasnije sa djevojčicom a i sada biti bezbrižna, kad je uvijek dio mene u strahu i moli boga da se ta tragedija iz vedra neba ne ponovi opet.
Naravno, s djevojčicom sam inzistirala da heparin uzimam do kraja trudnoće tj. još 15 dana iza poroda. Iz predostrožnosti sam kod. Đelmiša i Ivanišević ležala na odjelu 5 tjedana prije poroda, imala dogovoreni carski 10 dana prije termina i rodila predivnu zdravu djevojčicu. Sličnom se scenariju nadam i sad  :Smile: .

Što se tebi desilo u prošloj trudnoći?

----------


## 6xmamica

Isabel, strasno, bas mi je grozno ovako nesto cut... I svaka ti cast na hrabrosti, ja ne znam dal bi se mogla nakon toga ponovo odlucit na trudnocu... Stvarno, skidam kapu

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel  :Crying or Very sad:  baš tužna priča. trebalo je hrabrosti ponovno u kratkom vremenu ići opet na bebu. vjerujem da te to na neki način i izvuklo.
kod mene se isto nije našao neki razlog zašto se desilo to što se desilo. bila je spontana i totalno ne očekivana trudnoća iz prvog pokušaja. pojavila mi se endometroiza na desnom jajniku i dr R je rekao da bi najbolje bilo da ostanem trudna. o postupku u tom trenutku nisam ni razmišljala, dobila sam recept za kontracepcijske pilule da malo smanjimo tu endometriozu. i kupila sam pilule i čekala mengu koja nije došla. bila sam u šoku kad sam imala poz test na trudnoću. iz jednog jedinog pokušaja sam ostala trudna, samo tako.... sreći nije bilo kraja. sve se nekako super posložilo. 
sa 15+4 sam imala uzv i pregled i sve je bilo ok, saznali smo da ćemo dobiti curicu. dan nakon toga sam se počela jako loše osjećati i otišla sam ranije s posla, sutradan isto. pospana i bezvoljna, kao pred gripu, nisam imala snage za ništa. kad sam bila ravno 16t sin mi se razbolio, probudio se sa jako visokom temp, otišli smo pedijatrici. ja sam i dalje bila loše, ali morala sam funkcionirati zbog njega, taj dan sam počela osjećati bolove nisko u leđima, no svejedno sam nosila malog (tad je imao dvije i pol god), pedica nas je poslala u drugi dom zdravlja na bris grla i tamo sam ga nosila uz stepenice na drugi kat jer nije bilo lifta. poslije smo došli doma i mene su i dalje bolila leđa. mislila sam da je od trudnoće i tog nosanja. navečer se ta bol spuštala i bili su kao blagi menstrualni bolovi. sjećam se još i da sam suprugu komentirala da imam pojačan iscjedak "kao da mi curi plodna voda". suprug me pitao da li želim ići na hitnu, rekla sam mu samo da sam ok, da je pojačan iscjedak normalan u trudnoći i uzela malog i otišla spavati. probudila sam se u 3 ujutro, mali je gorio od temp. skinula sam mu temp i odjednom osjetila nagon na wc. otišla na wc i dok sam se ustajala samo su voda i krv krenuli iz mene. završila sam u Petrovoj, hitna me odvezla jer je muž ostalo sa malim doma. kad sam došla u bolnicu bebi je još kucalo srca, nakon dva sata je prestalo kucati. ležala sam u trudovima do 10h i onda su mi rekli da idem na wc i da idem roditi. beba je bila prevelika za kiretažu. i na wc-u mi je ispala beba, uhvatila sam ju i tako s njom izašla van iz wc-a i predala ju sestri. bila sam u totalnom šoku, ne sjećam se kako sam uopće izašla iz tog wc-a. nakon toga sam išla na kiretažu jer posteljica nije izašla. četiri dana nakon kiretaže sam našla gazu koju su zaboravili izvaditi iz mene, tad sam još bila u bolnici. crp mi je već bio u nebesima, gaza se usmrdila i bila je puna ugrušaka. nakon toga samo sam htjela van iz te bolnice i doći svom djetetu doma. dugo sam sanjala nju i kako ju nosim u ruci i predajem. pokraj petrove više nisam htjela ni autom proći.
phd nalaz je pokazao da je beba bila zdrava i da nije bilo anomalija. 
tek nekako s ovom trudnoćom polako ispirem gorak okus koji je ostao nakon svega. 
kad sam u ovoj trudnoći prokrvarila, petrova mi je bila zadnja opcija. ali frendica s kojom sam u tom trenutku bila, odmah je nazvala svog frenda koji je u tom trenutku radio tamo na prijemu i odvezla me njemu. na kraju sam završila na onom istom krevetu na kojem sam ležala i kad sam nju izgubila i morala sam ići na onaj isti wc gdje mi je ispala. kao da se netko šali sa mnom. ne znam, gledam na to da sam opet morala proći taj cijeli put sa nekim sretnijim ishodom da ostavim ono što je bilo iza mene.
htjela sam odmah ponovno ostati trudna, no nije više išlo, pa smo se odlučili ne čekati više i prekinuti sa silnim nadanjima i razočaranjima svaki mj i otišli kod dr R na postupak. uspjelo je iz prve. 
još uvijek me nekako strah opustiti se i nisam svjesna da ću zaista dobiti svoju curicu u ruke. 
mislim da ću svega postati svjesna onog trenutka kad mi ju daju u ruke i ne mogu dočekati taj trenutak. 
samo da ona meni dođe živa i zdrava  :Heart: 
isto želim i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Kakve tužne priče  :Crying or Very sad: ,cure drage,svaka vam čast...

----------


## Isabel

*BB,* strašno tužno što ti se dogodilo. Stravično mi je da uz svu tu bol i gubitak moramo proći agoniju i nehumanost u najtežim trenucima u tim našim bolnicama. To je toliko jadno i strašno, nema goreg... A oni kao da nemaju srca, ne razumijem to. 
Vjerujem da nisi svjesna još i da je strah tu, ali vi ste najgore prošle i preživjele, mala lavica je već curetak i zblja vas tjedni dijele od trenutka kada ćeš ju primiti u naručje! A to će biti najljepši poklon  :Heart:  za hrabrost i snagu koju si pokazala! Izborila si se za nju i tu je samo radi tebe... To je divno i svaka ti čast  :Love: !
I ja gledam da je zapravo dobro da si Petrovu "opet prošla", i iako ti  je bilo strašno teško i traumatično, zasigurno ti je dugoročno pomoglo i  barem malo zaliječilo rane. Tvoja je curka jedna snažna lavica i uskoro ćete biti zajedno, i svi ćemo slaviti i biti presretni jer  si zbilja inspiracija svima nama! 

Prema meni su na Sv. Duhu, kad sam došla tamo na inducirani s umrlom bebom, bili zbilja jako uljudni i obazrivi, ali mislim da je to zato jer je muž moje doktorice neki šef ginekologije pa je ona odmah zvala njega da dolazim. Inaće bi vjerojatno imala tretman kao i ti.

I ja se dan danas pitam kako sam sve to preživjela. Uz sav taj šok, kaos i inducirani porod ja sam samo cijelo vrijeme govorila da ga želim vidjeti, i iako su me odgovarali i govorili da će mi biti samo teže, ja sam inzistirala. I drago mi je da jesam, nebi prežalila da ga nisam vidjela, držala u naručju i poljubila. Iato tako kada sam nakon svega došla doma, kada sam bila u pregolemoj tuzi i jadu od gubitka znala sam da mi ni vrijeme ni psiholozi ni odmor niti ništa ne mogu pomoći već samo nova nada, nova borba, nova trudnoća i nova beba! Dr. R. je nakon 2 mj. rekao da sam fizički spremna i da ako sam ja u glavi spremna da on preporuča da idemo u postupak asap. Tako je i bilo. Ja sam sve to nekako lightly uzela, tada sam bila mišljenja da mi se već desilo najgore na svijetu pa sve od toga može biti samo bolje! I zahvalna sam mu radi toga do kraja života! 
I eto, sreća nam se osmjehnula i samo tri mjeseca nakon što sam izgubila sina ja sam bila opet trudna! Išli smo dan po dan, radila sam i htjela sve suprotno od prve - valjda samo da se ne poistovjetim i da nemam isti ishod. Sad zam zbilja željela curicu, radila sam do zadnjeg za razliku od prve kad sam radi operacije bila na čuvanju, išla sam na more, bila aktivna do kraja... Na sretkom "kraju" došla je naša dugica, naša zvijezdica koja je zaliječila moju tugu i bol. 

Danas je čudno - sjetim ga se ali nisam tužna. Svjesna sam da na neki način radi njega imam nju, imam osjećaj da ju je on poslao i u biti ni ne smijem tugovati radi njega jer da nije bilo tako ne bi bilo ni nje. Nekako je čudno ali dobro čudno  :Smile: . Ona zna za svog brata na nebu, često ga spomene i kaže da joj je on anđeo čuvar  :Saint: .

Sad se beskrajno veseli bratu i ne može dočekati, a mi opet idemo dan po dan i nadamo se najboljem  :Heart: !

----------


## Munkica

Isabel, Bluebella, jako mi je žao zbog svega što ste morale proći.
Bb, još malo pa si sa svojom mišicom  :Smile: 

Nas čeka zadnji pregled idući tjedan i onda čekanje carskog. Mislim da sam skoro spremna (psihički, fizički - kofer još nisam spakirala  :Smile:  ) 
Drago mi je da na kraju nikome nisam rekla datum carskog jer nailazim na puno komentara kako sam se "izvukla" i ne moram osjetiti bolne trudove.

Bila sam kod babice i savjetnice za dojenje (slično kao patronažna u Hr) koja će pratiti mene i bebu kada dođemo kući pa mi je dala još par naputaka za carski (npr. da nakon što epiduralna počne djelovati mogu tražiti da mi odvežu ruke (nisam ni znala da ih vežu), da mogu tražiti prozirni ili spušteni paravan, da mogu početi dojiti dok me šivaju ako želim itd...).
Znam da su šanse male do nikakve, ali ja se još uvijek potajno nadam da će se mrvica okrenuti  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Munkica, kakvo vezanje ruku?

Sto se tice dojenja, nikakve bitne razlike nisam uocila poslije carskog u odnosu na vaginalni. Bebu sam bez problema dojila na boku taj prvi dan (dok moras biti u horizontali zbog spinalne). Kod mene laktacija malo kasni, i tih prvih 7-10 dana mi je bilo vrlo slicno sa svom djecom.

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel ti si pretpostavljam već imala dosta toga spremno za bebu, ipak je to bio 32tt. ne mogu ni zamisliti tvoj dolazak iz bolnice doma kad si to sve vidjela.
mene je doma dočekalo dijete, koje mi je bilo velika utjeha i morala sam funkcionirati za njega. najgore mi je bilo objasniti njemu da ipak nema više seke u maminom trbuhu i da je beba sad na nebu. još nekih mjesec dana poslije je znao doći do mene i pokazati na moj trbuh i reći "tu nema nikog, seka je otišla". njemu je to bilo fora, a mene je ubijalo. 

moja frendica je nedavno imala slučaj sličan tvom. ona je bila 40+1 i išla je na dogovoreni inducirani, još dok se doma tuširala osjetila je bebu, kad je došla, ctg nije očitavao otkucaje. bebi je stalo srce negdje na putu do bolnice. phd nalaz nije ništa pokazao, posteljica, beba i pupčana sve uredno. 
zato sad želim roditi čim to bude moguće, možda sam previše pod dojmom svega... ona mi je frendica, nije ono da sam čula negdje, netko... pa zaboraviš.
kad spomenem da želim ići na inducirani čim pređem 38tt svi me napadnu i vele da pustim bebu dok sama ne odluči da je vrijeme i da ne remetim trudnoću, ali ja bi radije, naravno ako se prof. I složi, da beba ide van čim bude dovoljno velika/teška/razvijena. možda krivo brijem, ali ne mogu si pomoći. vjerujem da prof. I mi neće dopustiti da ono što sam ja zabrijala prevlada, ako beba nije spremna. ja sam joj rekla svoje želje i strahove, njena će biti zadnja.

no, ajmo mi na veselije teme. 

Munkica nam sitno broji.... još malo i stiže mala čudesna curica  :Smile: 
Munki nadamo se s tobom do kraja da će se okrenuti, ali i ako se ne okrene, kao što su cure ovdje pisale, i carski sa spinalnom može biti predivan i znaš da moraš pamtiti pjesmu koja je svirala kad ju izvade van  :Heart: 
sad zapravo svaki dan možemo očekivati novosti od tebe... datum je tajni, a ti nas iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica, kakvo vezanje ruku?
> 
> Sto se tice dojenja, nikakve bitne razlike nisam uocila poslije carskog u odnosu na vaginalni. Bebu sam bez problema dojila na boku taj prvi dan (dok moras biti u horizontali zbog spinalne). Kod mene laktacija malo kasni, i tih prvih 7-10 dana mi je bilo vrlo slicno sa svom djecom.


Ja to zamišljam kao vezanje u ludnici u srednjem vijeku  :Smile: . Ali nije. Koliko sam shvatila, samo su lagano privezane. Babica je rekla da ljudi različito reagiraju na anesteziju i da su neki pokušavali strgnuti sve cjevčice i ponašali se suludo. Zapravo, imamo nekoliko takvih u obitelji koji su loše reagirali na anesteziju.
Iako se smatram racionalnom i smirenom u stresnim situacijama, nisam sigurna kako bih reagirala da nešto pođe po zlu.

----------


## Munkica

> Munkica nam sitno broji.... još malo i stiže mala čudesna curica 
> Munki nadamo se s tobom do kraja da će se okrenuti, ali i ako se ne okrene, kao što su cure ovdje pisale, i carski sa spinalnom može biti predivan i znaš da moraš pamtiti pjesmu koja je svirala kad ju izvade van 
> sad zapravo svaki dan možemo očekivati novosti od tebe... datum je tajni, a ti nas iznenadi


Jos uvijek mi nije doslo do mozga koliko brzo stize  :Smile:  Hvala na lijepim zeljama

----------


## Isabel

Mislim da vežu isto zato jer ako malo zaknjavaš (malo te ošamute s plinom, baš da ne bi bio panic attack il nekaj) da ti ruke ne padnu sa stola. Čisto radi zaštite pacijenta, sve je to okej  :Smile: .

----------


## 6xmamica

*Bluebella*,pa to što želiš indukciju je čist u redu i normalna reakcija na nekog tko se opeče...
Recimo ja sam imala sreće u prvoj trudnoći,pustili me prenijet 12 dana i abrupcija placente mi se desila u TA u Vinogradskoj na pregledu.Iz mene je liptila krv ko da bi pustio vodu iz pipe.Samo njihovom brzom reakcijom spašene smo ja i ona(otkucaji su joj bili već na 70).Rekli mi da da mi se doma to desilo da bi se ona ugušila u trbuhu,a ja vjerojatno iskrvarila do bolnice(kasnije su mi rekli da se to desilo jer je posteljica već bila prestara i jednostavno se odlijepila)...poslije toga-svaki put sam išla na indukciju čim sam mogla,ni dr. nisu dali da nosim trudnoću do kraja,da me neko još pustio nosit ijednoga do kraja ja bi valjda skrenula s uma.Tak i sad imam u planu ak bude sve ok do kraja,bez obzira na termin 11.9.,mislim da ću ja već oko 20.8. držat svoju curku...

Munkice,nisam znala ni ja da se vežu ruke...pa da u biti nikad ne znaš kak će ko odreagirat,ipak su to narkotici kaj ti daju...

----------


## Bluebella

Meni su svaki put vezali ruke, i za punkciju jajnih stanica i serklazu i kiretazu (tad su i noge vezali). Mislim da je to dio standardne procedure.
MartinaP tebi nisu vezali ruke?

----------


## Ginger

meni nikad nisu vezali ruke i bas sam u cudu
dva carska, dvije razlicite bolnice
a ni za punkcije

----------


## martinaP

Nikad cula da se vezu ruke. Nisu mi vezali ni za epiduralnu, ni za spinalnu kod carskog, ni za opcu kod jedne operacije. Bas sam u cudu.

Za indukciju rano se slazem i potpuno razumijem.

----------


## Munkica

Meni isto nisu za punkciju vezali, a dobila sam neku super drogu od koje sam se divno osjecala (latentni junkie, cini se). Razumijem zasto da, ali mi je i skroz ok da mogu traziti da me i odvezu. Moram priznati da mi je pomisao na vezanje ipak malo neugodna. Ja se pocnem koprcati ako mi se noge u plahtu zapetljaju  :Smile:  Ali, kao sto rekoh, razumijem sto sve moze poci naopako i zasto to rade. 

Bluebella, apsolutno razumijem zasto si se odlucila na indukciju.

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... ja sam zavrsila u bolnice imala sam jucer izljev ali hvala bogu dva srceka kucaju... treca gest.ipak prazna ali islod beba hematom. Ali mene zabrinjava drugo nesto jedan plod manje od drugog jedan za 6+6 8mm a drugi za 6+2 5mm dal tko ima iskustvo i dal ostalo dvje bebe do kraja ili ipak jedna beba prestala razvijati se???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Ljube, to je kod blizanaca normalno. 
Moji su bili kroz MPO - dakle u isti sat oplodjeni, a kamoli dan - i stalno je bilo 4 dana razlike na njima. 
Smiri se, prati upute lijecnika, uzimaj utrogestane i sretno!

----------


## 6xmamica

Ajoj,Ljube samo miruj i po Utrogestanu...meni su rekli kad sam obilno prokrvarila u 6.tjednu ove trudnoće,da obično kad beba opstane kod takvog krvarenja da dalje bude ok..i eto nas u 23.tjednu  :Smile: 
Ja mislim isto da je to ok kod blizanaca,da je jedan uvijek manji...

----------


## ljube555

Hvala vam cure na utjehe!!!!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, to je kod blizanaca normalno. 
> Moji su bili kroz MPO - dakle u isti sat oplodjeni, a kamoli dan - i stalno je bilo 4 dana razlike na njima. 
> Smiri se, prati upute lijecnika, uzimaj utrogestane i sretno!


Hvala puno....

Od samog pocetka bilo 4dana razlike???? 
Dr.rekla da beba dosta manje od drugog blizanca jedan 8mm a drugi 5mm

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ajoj,Ljube samo miruj i po Utrogestanu...meni su rekli kad sam obilno prokrvarila u 6.tjednu ove trudnoće,da obično kad beba opstane kod takvog krvarenja da dalje bude ok..i eto nas u 23.tjednu 
> Ja mislim isto da je to ok kod blizanaca,da je jedan uvijek manji...


Nadam se i vjerujem u to... jos plus kaj me zabrinuli da razlika u bebama po vel. Ova var.boln.sve ludo. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

ljube555, žao mi je što ti se sve to događa, no iz svoje kože ne možeš. Znam što znači izgubiti dijete, i brojiti dane trudnoće da iduće bude živo i zdravo.
Miruj, slušaj doktore, uzmi svu pomoć koju možeš dobiti, a znam da ti nije lako s malenima.
Šalji mirne misli svojim bebicama u trbuhu, a sebi kaži: "ja to mogu".
Mislimo na tebe mnogi ovdje i šaljemo pozitivne želje. Drž'se! Uz tebe smo.

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555, žao mi je što ti se sve to događa, no iz svoje kože ne možeš. Znam što znači izgubiti dijete, i brojiti dane trudnoće da iduće bude živo i zdravo.
> Miruj, slušaj doktore, uzmi svu pomoć koju možeš dobiti, a znam da ti nije lako s malenima.
> Šalji mirne misli svojim bebicama u trbuhu, a sebi kaži: "ja to mogu".
> Mislimo na tebe mnogi ovdje i šaljemo pozitivne želje. Drž'se! Uz tebe smo.


Hvala draga!!!!![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bodo

Ljube samo hrabro.
Pozitivne misli i dan po dan,bit ce sve ok.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube samo hrabro.
> Pozitivne misli i dan po dan,bit ce sve ok.


Nadam se....

Mene samo brini taj beban koji manji... samo da oni dva ostanu i izdrzu dalje i bit cu onda ja ok

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Ljube, i ja sam imala izljev krvi oko 10 tt, a prije toga se trudnoca nije vidjela na uzv do 7 tt. Znam da je sve to izludjujuce dok jos ne mozes osjetiti svoje bebe, ali pokusaj ici dan po dan i nadati se najboljem. Drugo niti ne mozes. 
Zelim ti srecu!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, i ja sam imala izljev krvi oko 10 tt, a prije toga se trudnoca nije vidjela na uzv do 7 tt. Znam da je sve to izludjujuce dok jos ne mozes osjetiti svoje bebe, ali pokusaj ici dan po dan i nadati se najboljem. Drugo niti ne mozes. 
> Zelim ti srecu!


Hvala od srca!!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

Ljube555, to je prirodna t ili MPO? Ako je prirodna, treca GV je zbilja pravo cudo.

Ti samo miruj koliko mozes i think pink, vise od toga ne mozes.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555, to je prirodna t ili MPO? Ako je prirodna, treca GV je zbilja pravo cudo.
> 
> Ti samo miruj koliko mozes i think pink, vise od toga ne mozes.


Prirodna trudnoca... mirujem sada u bolnice...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Ljube držimo palčeve da sve bude ok, mnoge cure su imale krvarenja od hematoma, pa i ja u prvoj trudnoci. Miruj, to je jako bitno... mislimo na tebe ❤️

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube držimo palčeve da sve bude ok, mnoge cure su imale krvarenja od hematoma, pa i ja u prvoj trudnoci. Miruj, to je jako bitno... mislimo na tebe [emoji173]️


Hvala od sveg srca!!!![emoji173]

Jos da bebe izjednace bar malo... bilo bi super

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

> Hvala puno....
> 
> Od samog pocetka bilo 4dana razlike???? 
> Dr.rekla da beba dosta manje od drugog blizanca jedan 8mm a drugi 5mm
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, od prvog uzv. Vanishing twin se moze dogoditi u pocetku trudnoce, ali sama razlika u velicinama ne upucuje nuzno na to. Kod mene se na prvom uzv kod jednog vidio plod, kod drugog ne. I onda - dva srca. I kazem, do poroda konstantna razlika u 4 dana po mjerama - cura po uzv bila manja (rodjeni gotovo isti, ona 10gr teza i 1cm dulja). 
Tako da nemoj ocekivati ujednacavanje po velicini, vrlo je mala vjerojatnost da ce se to dogoditi, nerealno je.
Realno je da ce konstantno biti neka razlika.

----------


## ljube555

> Da, od prvog uzv. Vanishing twin se moze dogoditi u pocetku trudnoce, ali sama razlika u velicinama ne upucuje nuzno na to. Kod mene se na prvom uzv kod jednog vidio plod, kod drugog ne. I onda - dva srca. I kazem, do poroda konstantna razlika u 4 dana po mjerama - cura po uzv bila manja (rodjeni gotovo isti, ona 10gr teza i 1cm dulja). 
> Tako da nemoj ocekivati ujednacavanje po velicini, vrlo je mala vjerojatnost da ce se to dogoditi, nerealno je.
> Realno je da ce konstantno biti neka razlika.


Hvala draga!!!! Utjesila si me puno..

Meni druga GV pojavila se tek tjedan dana kasnije..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam doma... ali nista nije tocno taj uzv..posto danas bio uzv i uopce oni ne poklapaju se nikako... prvo bilo 5mm za 6+2 a danas 6mm za 6+0 a druga beba sa 8mm bila 6+6 danas dosla na 6.5mm za 6+0...
 I prije hematom bio ispod a sada nalazi se u 3GV... nista mi je to ne izgleda bas dobro.. to je sve po uzv. A danas inaci 7+2...

Jedino kaj hematom sa 35×10mm dosao na 9mm.

Cure dal ja uopce nadam se tu necem dobrom... svega mi je strah. I opet mi je rekla dr.da je najbolje trudnoca dok samo jedna beba... i da neka cekam da ta manje beba bude otisla... 

Luda sam i neznam kaj bi uopce mislila...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel i BlueBella, čitam vaše priče i plačem. Užasno su me pogodilo. Nevjerojatno je što žena sve može izdržati i ponovno se dići na noge i sve ispočetka. Svaka vam čast hrabre žene i sve one koje ste imale takvu sudbinu. BB izdrži još malo pa tvoje sunašce dolazi. Isabel, mi ćemo se bodriti do termina.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Ja sam doma... ali nista nije tocno taj uzv..posto danas bio uzv i uopce oni ne poklapaju se nikako... prvo bilo 5mm za 6+2 a danas 6mm za 6+0 a druga beba sa 8mm bila 6+6 danas dosla na 6.5mm za 6+0...
>  I prije hematom bio ispod a sada nalazi se u 3GV... nista mi je to ne izgleda bas dobro.. to je sve po uzv. A danas inaci 7+2...
> 
> Jedino kaj hematom sa 35×10mm dosao na 9mm.
> 
> Cure dal ja uopce nadam se tu necem dobrom... svega mi je strah. I opet mi je rekla dr.da je najbolje trudnoca dok samo jedna beba... i da neka cekam da ta manje beba bude otisla... 
> 
> Luda sam i neznam kaj bi uopce mislila...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube je li uvijek isti uređaj i dr koji te gleda?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube je li uvijek isti uređaj i dr koji te gleda?


Ne draga... dva doktora ali uredaj bio isti. Dva uzv u dva dana razlike

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

Ljube, to jw toliko rana trudnoca da mjerenja ne mogu ni biti ujednacena . Pomak sonde od 1 mm znaci nekoliko dana razliku. Ako se druga gv pojavila kasnije, plod i mora biti nesto manji . 

Ja na tvom mjestu barem 2 tj ne bih isla na uzv ako se nesto nepredvidjeno ne dogodi.

----------


## Hadasa

Ljube drži se...i moje su imala dosta odstupanja u početku,ginekolog je stalno očekivao da će jedan otići..do 12tt nisam disala doslovce,dva velika krvarenja,hematom između beba,,,ne kraju evo skoro smo tri mjeseca i obje su tu kraj mene...
Miruj,odmaraj,misli pozitivno..sve bude dobro...
A što se tiće mjerenja,ja sam išla i u Zg i u svoj rodni grad i odstupanja su bila velika...tek me doktor koji me je zadnje primio na hitno jumirio  i nekako od onda trudnoća je prošla relativno ok.mada sam bila i dosta po bolnici.
Sve bude ok,mislimo na tebe i mrveke... :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube drži se...i moje su imala dosta odstupanja u početku,ginekolog je stalno očekivao da će jedan otići..do 12tt nisam disala doslovce,dva velika krvarenja,hematom između beba,,,ne kraju evo skoro smo tri mjeseca i obje su tu kraj mene...
> Miruj,odmaraj,misli pozitivno..sve bude dobro...
> A što se tiće mjerenja,ja sam išla i u Zg i u svoj rodni grad i odstupanja su bila velika...tek me doktor koji me je zadnje primio na hitno jumirio  i nekako od onda trudnoća je prošla relativno ok.mada sam bila i dosta po bolnici.
> Sve bude ok,mislimo na tebe i mrveke...


Hvala vam cure!!!!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ipak jednoj bebi prestalo kucati srceko a druga beba lijepo napreduje i danas 10mm za 7+0 po uzv a po ZM 7+3... Sve odgovara kako treba biti.... 

Zao mi je jako i isplakala se sam.... ali valjda tako trebalo biti... ostala mi jedna ali vrijedna!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Sybila

Zao mi je, ljube  :Sad:

----------


## Munkica

Žao mi je, Ljube.

----------


## ljube555

Hvala cure!!!! 

A valjda tako trebalo biti!!!! Dr.me malo smirio...sada samo neka ova mrvica rasti i da bude sve uredu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Ljube zao mi je zbog jedne mrvice  :Sad: 

Cuvaj sebe i drugu mrvicu i dan po dan ❤️

Treća GV je ostala prazna?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube zao mi je zbog jedne mrvice 
> 
> Cuvaj sebe i drugu mrvicu i dan po dan [emoji173]️
> 
> Treća GV je ostala prazna?


Da draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

*Ljube*,žao mi je radi jedne bebice...a valjda je tak moralo bit.Čuvaj sad ovu mrvu  :Smile: 

*Bluebella*,hej ženo,pa od sutra ulaziš u 9. mjesec  :Very Happy: ...čestitam ti na svakom danu,eto curka samo što nije došla  :Heart: 

Ja sutra imam cervikometriju-već sad trtarim kaj bu reko i jel bu me poslal u bolnicu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljube555

> *Ljube*,žao mi je radi jedne bebice...a valjda je tak moralo bit.Čuvaj sad ovu mrvu 
> 
> *Bluebella*,hej ženo,pa od sutra ulaziš u 9. mjesec ...čestitam ti na svakom danu,eto curka samo što nije došla [emoji813]
> 
> Ja sutra imam cervikometriju-već sad trtarim kaj bu reko i jel bu me poslal u bolnicu


Hvala draga!!!! Ali mene malo muci.. nesto tu ne pokla pa se... ta mrvica kojoj stalo srceko ona 2.7mm i ta mjera bila jos prosli utorak  prije 8dana. U bolnice tu mrvicu izmjerili 5mm i srce kucalo... u pon.preko jucer... sada dr.sumnja da mozda pojavio se plod u 3gv ali jos premali da bi kucalo srce posto odg.za 5+6  ..to je ta razlika dok uopce pojavila 3gv. Postavio upitnik nad time. Posto i njemu sve to pobrkano i ne jasno. Vidit cemo za dva tjedna. Izmedu 1gv i 3gv razlika bila skoro 10dana... i sada tako po velicine ploda ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Ljube zao mi je, drzi se!

----------


## Munkica

Update...

Jučer smo bili na zadnjim dogovorima za carski, a sada treba do njega izdržati  :Smile:  Što će reći da se beba nije okrenula, a danas nam je točno 39 tt.
Dr. kaže da prakticiraju tzv. gentle c-section, odnosno da će svjetla u sali biti prigušena, mogu gledati izlazak bebe ako želim, odmah mi ju stavljaju na prsa (odnijet će ju nakon par minuta kad presjeku pupčanu da ju umotaju pa će ju vratiti na sisu dok me šivaju). Pitala sam i za vezanje ruku. Samo jedna ruka u kojoj je infuzija i na kojoj se mjeri tlak je lagano obuhvaćena vrpcom čisto da ne poleti kad poželim zagrliti bebu. Odnosno, nisam vezana kao u mentalnoj instituciji. 
Srećom, abdominalni mišići se razmiču i koristi se klamerica (dr. kaže da ožiljak ljepše izgleda nego nakon šivanja). Kaže da se trude da carski bude što više nalik prirodnom porodu.
Sad se osjećam spremnijom  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Munkice,ovo sve mi super zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

> Update...
> 
> Jučer smo bili na zadnjim dogovorima za carski, a sada treba do njega izdržati  Što će reći da se beba nije okrenula, a danas nam je točno 39 tt.
> Dr. kaže da prakticiraju tzv. gentle c-section, odnosno da će svjetla u sali biti prigušena, mogu gledati izlazak bebe ako želim, odmah mi ju stavljaju na prsa (odnijet će ju nakon par minuta kad presjeku pupčanu da ju umotaju pa će ju vratiti na sisu dok me šivaju). Pitala sam i za vezanje ruku. Samo jedna ruka u kojoj je infuzija i na kojoj se mjeri tlak je lagano obuhvaćena vrpcom čisto da ne poleti kad poželim zagrliti bebu. Odnosno, nisam vezana kao u mentalnoj instituciji. 
> Srećom, abdominalni mišići se razmiču i koristi se klamerica (dr. kaže da ožiljak ljepše izgleda nego nakon šivanja). Kaže da se trude da carski bude što više nalik prirodnom porodu.
> Sad se osjećam spremnijom


*Munkica*, vau! Meni ovo zvuči skoro kao iz snova! Ja bi za ovakav carski potpisala odmah  :Grin: ! Super! Držim fige da bude tako i još ljepše...

----------


## Munkica

Hvala, Isabel. Stvarno se nadam da ce tako i biti  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Munkice, kad se sjetim svog carskog, odmah me preplavi milina  :Smile:  
Bilo mi je to najdivnije iskustvo u zivotu. 
Vjeruj mi, bit ce i tebi  :Heart: 

Svim drugim curkama takodjer sretno!

----------


## Bluebella

Munkica sretno ❤️ Nadam se da ce ti sve skupa ostati u lijepom sjecanju i da ce ti porod biti prekrasno iskustvo ❤️

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam svoja zadnja dva poroda gledala u lampi,nije uobićajeno
Sretno

----------


## bornastra

Munkice, od srca sretno ❤️

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam svima!  :grouphug: 

Sretan događaj je tek krajem idućeg tjedna, a do tada bih se mogla i spakirati do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Munkice, kad se sjetim svog carskog, odmah me preplavi milina  
> Bilo mi je to najdivnije iskustvo u zivotu. 
> Vjeruj mi, bit ce i tebi 
> 
> Svim drugim curkama takodjer sretno!


Takodjer. Sretno!

----------


## bodo

Sretno Munkice.Od srca ti zelim da ti porod bude najljepse iskustvo do sada.

----------


## 6xmamica

Eto mene s mog pregleda-cervix 29,2 mm,unutrašnje ušće T-oblik.Prije 3 tjedna je bio 35 mm isto T.Naručio me ponovo za 3 tjedna opet za cervikometriju.Ostalo sve isto Utrići,mirovanje...Kontrolni nalaz urina-sterilan,fala ti Boze,mislim da bi već počela vrištat da je opet došla ešerihija nakon 3 popijena antibiotika...
Dr. veli da je grlić još dobar...a ja ne znam kaj bi rekla-tješim se s tim da je još uvijek zatvoren...

----------


## ljube555

> Eto mene s mog pregleda-cervix 29,2 mm,unutrašnje ušće T-oblik.Prije 3 tjedna je bio 35 mm isto T.Naručio me ponovo za 3 tjedna opet za cervikometriju.Ostalo sve isto Utrići,mirovanje...Kontrolni nalaz urina-sterilan,fala ti Boze,mislim da bi već počela vrištat da je opet došla ešerihija nakon 3 popijena antibiotika...
> Dr. veli da je grlić još dobar...a ja ne znam kaj bi rekla-tješim se s tim da je još uvijek zatvoren...


Super draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Bravo mamica6x  :Smile:  super da si se rijesila dosadne beštije....

----------


## Nivana

Zbunjena... da li se vama tjedni trudnoće poklapaju s doktoricom izmjerama?? ZM sam imala 27.11. I meni na mobitelu aplikacija pokazuje da sam trudna 24tj.3dana... a doktorica izbrojala 23 tj. Nije mi jasno kako! Nije mi to toliko ni bitno ali sam zbunjena i tak me zbunila da sam zaboravila pitati po njezinim proračunima kad bi bio termin!!! :/  
Munkice sretnooo...
6xmamica pa 29,2 ušće je ok... 
meni je dr rekla da mi je 35... zasad ok... kaže sve do 25 je u redu...

----------


## 6xmamica

> Zbunjena... da li se vama tjedni trudnoće poklapaju s doktoricom izmjerama?? ZM sam imala 27.11. I meni na mobitelu aplikacija pokazuje da sam trudna 24tj.3dana... a doktorica izbrojala 23 tj. Nije mi jasno kako! Nije mi to toliko ni bitno ali sam zbunjena i tak me zbunila da sam zaboravila pitati po njezinim proračunima kad bi bio termin!!! :/  
> Munkice sretnooo...
> 6xmamica pa 29,2 ušće je ok... 
> meni je dr rekla da mi je 35... zasad ok... kaže sve do 25 je u redu...


Ovaj pak moj meni piše isto premalo-3 dana manje,ne znam koje su im to fore.I ja sam danas na aplikaciji 23+2, ovaj napiso 22+6  :Shock: .I točno znam kad je bila ovulacija jer sam ju pratila s trakicama i znam da je aplikacija točna a ne njegov izračun...

Ma i on je reko da je još grlić ok,al ja nikad sretna-prošli put je bio 35...

----------


## Ivy7

Drage cure, nakon nekog vremena citanja teme iz prikrajka se prijavljujem!
Termin je 24.11. i zahvaljujuci napravljenom Nifty-ju znam da cekam curku!
Danas sam 12 + 5 i nadam se dosadnoj trudnoci bez GD i skokovitih tlakova sto su mi obiljezili prvu. I veselim se druzenju na temi, naravno!

Ps odmah da se nadovezem na aplikaciju, moja broji +1 dan uvijek u odnosu na dr... Zasto? Pojma nemam.

----------


## martinaP

> Zbunjena... da li se vama tjedni trudnoće poklapaju s doktoricom izmjerama?? ZM sam imala 27.11. I meni na mobitelu aplikacija pokazuje da sam trudna 24tj.3dana... a doktorica izbrojala 23 tj. Nije mi jasno kako! Nije mi to toliko ni bitno ali sam zbunjena i tak me zbunila da sam zaboravila pitati po njezinim proračunima kad bi bio termin!!! :/  
> Munkice sretnooo...
> 6xmamica pa 29,2 ušće je ok... 
> meni je dr rekla da mi je 35... zasad ok... kaže sve do 25 je u redu...


Danas jesi 24+3.

----------


## Nivana

Pa ja neznam kako ona onda to!!! Mislim šta se ja imam prepirat tamo s njom, doći će vrijeme kad tad... a Vice beba veća za 2 tj... Aj šta da joj kažem!!! Hihiihihigig ;/  :Smile:  more bit pije o a pomalo!!! Hahahahahha jutro 
Evo kavica..

----------


## martinaP

> Pa ja neznam kako ona onda to!!! Mislim šta se ja imam prepirat tamo s njom, doći će vrijeme kad tad... a Vice beba veća za 2 tj... Aj šta da joj kažem!!! Hihiihihigig ;/  more bit pije o a pomalo!!! Hahahahahha jutro 
> Evo kavica..


A je li ti dobro izracunala termin poroda? U skladu s njim ce ti otvoriti porodiljni.

----------


## 6xmamica

*Nivana* ja bi ju to baš pitala na idućem pregledu...

*Bluebella* ja sve čekam izvještaj sa pregleda,a ti niš  :Grin: ...Ajde na sunce,kad ide šav proć,kak je prošlo??

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ja sve čekam izvještaj sa pregleda,a ti niš ...Ajde na sunce,kad ide šav proć,kak je prošlo??


Sve ti pamtiš  :Smile: 
Pregled prosao dobro, beba 2752gr, ctg uredan, uzeli smo bris na bhsb. Slijedecu srijedu opet ctg.
Nadala sam se nekom dogovoru za skidanje šava od serklaze, ali nista. Tek sa punih 38tt slijedeci pregled i dogovor za šav i porod. Jako me steže šav jer valjda kako beba raste tako je pritisak veci. Malo mi je jače stegnut čvor pa me boli cijelo vrijeme... nije bas ugodno. 

Tjesim se da mi je ovo zadnja trudnoca  :Smile:  i kad rodim to je to... nema vise..

----------


## 6xmamica

Ajde fino da je sve ok,bravo!
Znači skroz budu ti ostavili šav...a neka ga,buš zdurala još tih par dana.A sad se vjerojatno i više krećeš pa ga tak osjetiš,jel?
Bit će curetak pravi komad žene do 38.tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajde fino da je sve ok,bravo!
> Znači skroz budu ti ostavili šav...a neka ga,buš zdurala još tih par dana.A sad se vjerojatno i više krećeš pa ga tak osjetiš,jel?
> Bit će curetak pravi komad žene do 38.tjedna


Cak se ni ne krecem vise, ne mogu, odmah šav zaboli, onak kao da se ureže, pa moram usporiti.
Bit ce ona sa 38tt spremna za van.
Braco se rodio u 39tt i imao 52cm i 3640gr, bio je brz porod. 
Nadam se da ce ovaj biti jos brzi i lakši  :Smile:  zapravo vise me strah skidanja šava nego poroda, porodu se bas veselim  :Smile:

----------


## SarahZg

Hej drage moje malo sam citala sta pisete i pune ste iskustva. Rado bih Vam se pridruzila. Sad sam 5+6 nisam imala jos prvi pregled. Kod nas u irskoj ga rade tek sa 13 zbog cega sam se odlucila na privatnika za tjedan dana. Jako me strah zbog tihog pobacaja koji sam imala u 12 mjesecu. Moju trudnocu proglasuju nemogucom svi doktori zadnjih pet godina no u oba slucaja smo uspjeli iz prve usprkos dermoidima na jajnicima dvije operacije i endometriozi. Ne zelim odustati od jeftine želje. Htjela bih Vas zapravo pitati za savjet jer neznam koga bih. Koje pretrage trazit sta sve provjeriti da se isto me ponovi. Ovdje nikakve pretrage ne rade nego dva ultrazvuku cijelu trudnocu. Zato me zanima sto sto je sve normlano da se provjerava u ranoj trudnoci kako bi rekla privatniku sta zelim i inzistirala na pretragama u bolnici. Hvala Vam. I svima puno srece.

----------


## Nivana

Jutro ženske ... kako smo? Munkice???  Blubela jeste  vi još dva u jedan!
Svi ok, nitko nema problema...

----------


## little_angel

Pozdrav curke.
Pridružujem vam se na temi. Ne znam dali sam na pravom mjestu ali ako ne slobodno me uputite.

Trudnica sam, danas nam je 16+6. Sin od 6 godina ima petu bolest. Dali ima neka mama da je imala u trudnoći a da ishod nije bio najgori mogući. Vadila sam nalaze odmah ali čekaju se oko 20 dana a do onda strah je prisutan i velik. Pedijatrica je rekla da je opasnost u trudnoći jako velika. Ginekologica kaže da se treba čekat da se vidi da pomoći više nema jer da je zarazan prije izbijanja osipa. Jako se bojim za svoju bebicu. Na pregledu sam bila prije 4 dana a sljedeći je tek za mjesec dana.

Inače ovo mi je treća trudnoća, ali u ovoj trudnoći strah je od početka puno veći. Prve dvije trudnoće su prošle bez straha, bez neke panike sve mirno a ova od početka sve kontra.

----------


## 6xmamica

Blue nam je sutra 36 tjedana, bravo!! 
Munkica ima ovaj tjedan carski, kaj ne? 
Mi idemo sutra na 4d,jedva cekam... Par dana me vec boli rez od carskog, zategne s obe strane trbuha, a prek njega ostra zatezajuca bol. Trbuh mi je mekan i bebacica se normalno mice, tak da kontrakcija nije... I to me drzi bez prestanka par minuta da mrdnut ne mogu. Pa popijem pol Spasmexa pa pusti. Ufff mrzim to-tak me je mucio tak rez i u prethodne dvije trudnoće...

----------


## spajalica

little_angel zao mi je. sad si na iglama i cekas, no sta je tu je. nema se tu sta sad napraviti.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto brze stignu nalazi i da sve bude OK

----------


## little_angel

Hvala spajalica nadamo se da će sve bit ok. Bit će cijela vječnost dok stignu nalazi. Ali valjda je bilo i pozitivnih slučajeva.

----------


## spajalica

Naravno da je bilo  :Love:

----------


## Munkica

Cure, jutros nas je iznenadila nasa mala zmajica. Carski je bio planiran u cetvrtak. Trudovi su poceli oko pola 5 jutros. Vodenjak pukao filmski oko 6. U 7 sam vec bila 9 cm otvorena pa su morali pozuriti s carskim i curka stigla u 8. 
3360g i 50-ak cm. 
Natipkam vise kad se domgnemo kompa.

----------


## IVANA 86

Munkica cestitam!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Munkica cestitam ❤️ Curka je ipak odlučila sve po svom  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Cestitam Munkice! Nek je sa srecom!

----------


## Ivy7

Cestitam!!! Curka je odlucila po svom!

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, jutros nas je iznenadila nasa mala zmajica. Carski je bio planiran u cetvrtak. Trudovi su poceli oko pola 5 jutros. Vodenjak pukao filmski oko 6. U 7 sam vec bila 9 cm otvorena pa su morali pozuriti s carskim i curka stigla u 8. 
> 3360g i 50-ak cm. 
> Natipkam vise kad se domgnemo kompa.


Cestitam draga!!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## nicky_111

Munkica čestitam  :Smile:  baš mi je drago da nakon početnih muka je sve super završilo  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Munkice, cestitam!! 
uzivajte!

----------


## Optimist

Munkice, cestitam, uzivaj u svojoj zmajici  :grouphug:

----------


## Munkica

Hvala svima od srca! Malo smo mijenjali planove buduci da je cura pozurila, ali svejedno je bilo lijepo. 
Jos nam bas nije “sjelo” da smo roditelji  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Čestitam, Munkice!!!! Bravo!

----------


## bornastra

Munkice, od ❤️ čestitke!

----------


## bodo

Cestitam Munkice.Sada imate najljepsu a ujedno i najtezu ulogu u zivotu-ulogu roditelja.

Kod tebe sve zaista filmskom brzinom.
Ja se nadam da ce ovaj put biti barem malo krace,obzirom da su mi prva 2 poroda trajala po 13h.svaki

----------


## 6xmamica

Blue, di je izvjestaj s pregleda  :Smile: ?

----------


## Bluebella

> Blue, di je izvjestaj s pregleda ?


Nisam imala pregled, samo ctg koji je uredan  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Kuc-kuc. Dolazim vam se pridružiti nakon svog prvog uzv-a. Lijepe vijesti kod vas!!

Munkice!!!! Čestitam! Pus.Pus.Pus.Pus.Pus.

----------


## željkica

Munkice cestitam!
Sarasvati i tebi cestitke na trudnoći!

----------


## Bluebella

Sarasvati dobrodošla  :Smile:  
Cestitam na srčeku ❤️

----------


## Nivana

Munkice pa čestitkeeeeeeeee največe i naravno od srca...
Blu pa ok i ctg ako je bio uredan sve se smatra ok...bolje da nitko previse ne čačka... samooo opusteno
Sarasavatiiiiii hej, eto tebe napokon...malo ce mo se i ovdje podruziti...
little_angel dobro dosla,,,drzimo fige da sve bude ok...a sad idem njuskat kakva je to bolest....
evo ko pije šaljem virtualnu kavicu....:D

----------


## Sybila

Munkice, cestitam na bebi!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam :pus:

----------


## Isabel

*Munkice*, čestitam od ❤️! Predivno! Uživajte...
*Sarasvati*, pa ti si trudnica  :Very Happy: ! Čestitam i želim ti divnu i urednu trudnoću!

----------


## Nivana

danas mi je grozan grozan dan, nemogu glad kontrolirat...imam dojam da bi mogla vola pojesti....

----------


## little_angel

Javljam vam se da su mi požurili nalaze koji su došli uredni. Nalaz je pokazao pozitivan IgG što znači da sam prije prebolila taj virus. A IgM je negativan znači da nema infekcije virusom. Kaže ginekologica da budem mirna da nema opasnosti za bebu jer da ga ne mogu opet dobit. Idemo sretno dalje ❤️❤️❤️ hvala svima  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sarasvati

> *Sarasvati*, pa ti si trudnica ! Čestitam i želim ti divnu i urednu trudnoću!


Hvala  :Love: 

little_angel, a koji su to testovi? Ja nisam to polovila. Kad vidim Ig, mene to podsjeća na alergije.

----------


## little_angel

Vadili su mi krv za taj parvovirus B19. IgM označava akutnu infekciju virusom a IgG pozitivna antitijela ako se ranije prebolija taj virus. Tako mi je objasnila ginićka.
Taj se virus može dobit jednom u životu i onda ostaju pozitivna antitijela

----------


## Munkica

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama!!!  :grouphug: 

Zmajica je vec vratila porodjajnu tezinu i lijepo napreduje. Malo smo imale rough start s dojenjem, ali sada je puno bolje. Jedino sto zmajic ima blagu displaziju jednog kuka pa mora nositi one remencice sto podsjecaju na psecu ogrlicu (Pavlik harness). Vjerojatno ce biti u tim “okovima” do 3 mjeseca starosti. Osim sto je nespretno presvlaciti pelenu s tim na njoj, nije nista strasno. 

Na kraju sam imala polu-njezni carski, ali sam s obzirom na brzinu kojom se sve odvijalo, sretna sam i zadovoljna kako je proslo. Kao sto rekoh, od pocetka trudova pa dok nisam bila skroz otvorena su prosla 2,5 sata. Nije bilo vremena za pustanje muzike ni stvaranja ugodne atmosfere, ali u tom trenu bas niti nisam razmisljala o tome. Moja dr. je uletila kad je carski vec zapoceo. 
Od epiduralne sam se tresla toliko da su u jednom trenu morali pricekati s nastavkom i ipak su mi zavezali ruku s tim da me i mm jos malo drzao. Uopce nisam mogla kontrolirati treskavicu iako su me umatali toplim rucnicima tako da ne kraju nisam mogla odmah primiti bebu pa su je stavili mm na prsa. Ali su inace svi bili toliko divni da nam je cijeli boravak u bolnici bio jako lijep. 

Hvala svima jos jednom na cestitkama i lijepim zeljama (ps Zelena vilo, ako viris ovdje, pun ti je inbox :Smile:  )

----------


## Zelena vila

virim  :Yes: , ispraznila sam ga  :Smile: 
jako su mi zanimljive te razlike u pristupu porodu u različitim državama i bolnicama..  ja sam se na drugom carskom tako jako tresla od epiduralne no nisu mi zavezali ruku niti me pokušali utopliti...  i taj mi je carski bio sav jako teški za podnijeti...  
sad mi je na trecem bilo jako slabo od epiduralne no anesteziolog me dosta brzo povratio u normalno stanje...

žao mi je da vas gnjavi kukic, neka što brže bude sve dobro...

----------


## Bluebella

Munkice ❤️ Hvala sto si podijelila svoju pricu s nama. 
Drago mi je da zmajica lijepo napreduje, nadam se da ce kukić brzo biti ok...
Čuvajte se i mazite i pazite  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Munkice,bitno da je sve prošlo kak treba i da malecka dobro napreduje...Popravit će se kukić,brzo će to proći.

Blue,kako smo?Sutra imaš opet pregled ili?

----------


## martinaP

Munkice, cestitam!!!

Bbella, jos ti nisu skinuli sav?

----------


## Bluebella

Sutra ctg, a onda slijedeci tjedan u srijedu je pregled i skidanje šava, tad cu biti punih 38tt
Woohoooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Isabel

> Sutra ctg, a onda slijedeci tjedan u srijedu je pregled i skidanje šava, tad cu biti punih 38tt
> Woohoooo


 :Very Happy:  Vau!! Bravo cure  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

> Sutra ctg, a onda slijedeci tjedan u srijedu je pregled i skidanje šava, tad cu biti punih 38tt
> Woohoooo


Bravoo BBella!!!

----------


## Munkica

Bravo, Bb! Jos malo pa se i vi mazite  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo Bluebella baš sam happy zbog tebe, bravo sta si sve izdržala!

----------


## 6xmamica

Blue,znači od sutra si i službeno u terminu  :Very Happy:  Svaka čast  :Klap:

----------


## Bluebella

Da, da.... sutra i sluzbeno  :Smile: 
Danas navecer zadnji utrogestani, za tjedan dana skinem šav i to je to. Sto se mene tice, moze curka van .... porod zamišljam da ce proci uz smijeh... bas neki pozitivni filing imam vezano za porod.

----------


## Ginger

Munkice  :Heart: 

Bluebella bravooooo!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 6xmamica

Bluebella,daj mi reci dal si postepeno smanjivala dozu Utrogestana ili?

Ja sam sad na 3x2 i reko mi je ginić da ću bit do min.34 tjedna...grlić mi se još skratio,sad je 25 mm,UU mi je v.Tak mi je bio i u prošloj trudnoći u istim tjednima,tak da mi ne gine ležanje do min.15.8.-tad budem 36 tj.Išla sam i privat,niko ne diže baš neku frku oko toga pošto sam šesterotka i nemam prijevremenih poroda.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,daj mi reci dal si postepeno smanjivala dozu Utrogestana ili?
> 
> Ja sam sad na 3x2 i reko mi je ginić da ću bit do min.34 tjedna...grlić mi se još skratio,sad je 25 mm,UU mi je v.Tak mi je bio i u prošloj trudnoći u istim tjednima,tak da mi ne gine ležanje do min.15.8.-tad budem 36 tj.Išla sam i privat,niko ne diže baš neku frku oko toga pošto sam šesterotka i nemam prijevremenih poroda.


Od 24tt do 32tt sam koristila 3x3 utrogestana dnevno, od 32tt do jucer 3x2. Jucer pred spavanje sam stavila zadnja dva i to je to. Nije bilo postepeno skidanja, za ove moje tjedne sad nije ni potrebno. Mislim da sam koristila utrogestan max do kad se smije, cak mi soc ginekolog jedva pustio recept jer se po njegovom utrogestani koriste do max 36tt.
Mozda ce tebi ginekolog nakon 34tt postepeno smanjiti dozu.

----------


## 6xmamica

Bas me zanimalo, da se znam postavit jer nisam do sad u nijednoj trudnoci dobila Utrogestan, samo Mg i Apaurin i lezanje naravno... Pa onda citam neko se postepeno skida, neko odma pa ka reko da te pitam. 
Drago mi je radi tebe i jedva cekam da javis da je curka na rukama  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam postepeno...s 3x2 na 2x2 cca 3 dana pa 1x2 3 dana, tako nekako i to je bilo to. Ali u 12. tt, tj. produtila sam na 13. tt, bilo mi frka  :Grin: 

BB, go, girl!!!

----------


## Ivy7

Bluebella, bravo za termin!!! Jos ces ti curu nagovarati da ide vani!

Imam jedno pitanjce...15tt sam i vec sad su mi s vrucinama pocele blago oticati noge popodne ili nakon duzeg stajanja. Nekako mi je rano za to, tlak je ok, nizak dapace a u prvoj trudnoci nisam imala tih problema uopce. Kako rjesavate to, jel ista prirodno pomaze?

----------


## Munkica

Najbolje ti je da legnes i stavis noge na poviseno. Ja sam cak spavala s jastucima ispod nogu i povremeno bih stavljala hladne obloge. Pomoglo bi, ali ja nikako nisam mogla lezati tako da bi opet otekle nakon nekog vremena.

----------


## Sybila

Bluebella, kako si, di si?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, kako si, di si?


Doma, jos uvijek 2u1  :Smile: 
Cekam srijedu za uzv i skidanje serklaze pa da vidim sta dalje.
U subotu po noci su mi krenule kontrakcije, bila sam rubu da idem u bolnicu, ali mi bilo zao buditi malog usred noci i voziti na cuvanje pa sam cekala da vidim razvoj situacije... i stale su. Cesto se javljaju kontrakcije i bas mi je jak pritisak na šav, vjerujem da cim se skine da cu ubrzo i roditi.

----------


## 6xmamica

Bluebella, sretno sutra i javi nam se  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

Odlicno bb! Javi se u srijedu iz radjaone  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Odlicno bb! Javi se u srijedu iz radjaone


To bi bilo super  :Smile:  ali ovu srijedu, ne slijedeci tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Sybila

> To bi bilo super  ali ovu srijedu, ne slijedeci tjedan


Bez brige, dobro sam procitala ranije sto ti je zelja, drzim fige za ovu srijedu  :Wink:

----------


## Ribica 1

Bb sretno pa koju god srijedu! Izvjestaj s pregleda, ja 5kg u plusu, beba 450g, mjere odgovaraju tjednu 22, po ZM 21+6, a po ovulaciji minimalno tjedan manje. I ono ne manje bitno je da nosim curku! Svi smo presretni. Sin je otpocetka govorio da je seka, iako mislim da jos ni ne zna razliku izmedju seke i brace. Uglavnom sve super napreduje! Predah do sljedeceg pregleda. Ostale trudnice kako ste? Kako se nosite s vrucinama?

----------


## Bluebella

Ribica čestitke na curici ❤️

----------


## 6xmamica

Ribica, super na urednom nalazu na pregledu i bravo za curku! 
Eto ja cijele dane lezim pod klimom, daj mu Bog zdravlje ko ju je zmislil, pa zgorila bi cijeli dan u krevetu da je nema... 
Sutra me ceka cervikometrija opet popodne, s tim da mi je evo navecer doso mail iz Sunca, u nalazu brisa cervixa eserihija, tak da sam vec unaprijed luda jer sam vec 3 antibiotika popila zbog nje u urinu i sad u 5.mj mi dodje sterilan urin i evo ti nje sad na cervixu... Pa vise za poludit!!! 
A na zadnjoj cervikometriji mi je bio cervix 25mm i uu v oblik, mogu si sad samo mislit kaj bu sutra... Ufffff. 
Blue, sretno jos jednom sutra!

----------


## željkica

Bluebella sretno danas!

----------


## Ivy7

Sretno Bluebella!
Ribice, čestitam na curici!

Ja već sad u 16tt nekako teže podnosim vrućine pa me sve strah što će biti poslije  :Shock:  Bude mi nizak tlak, oteknu noge pa mi se samo leži. Al inače, van vrućina sad su mi oni tjedni u kojima se osjećam super, tako je bilo i u prvoj trudnoći. Nema pritisaka, probadanja, kroničnog umora i sličnih veselja.
Na pregledu sam u utorak sljedeći tjedan i jedva čekam! Nekako mi se otegla ova 4 tjedna do pregleda kao cijela vječnost... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, je li prošlo? 

Ivy, jel ti znaš kog imaš?  

Ja sam (sebi) već 8+4  :Laughing: . Danas mi je mjesec dana da znam da sam trudna. Umorna sam svjetskih razmjera.

----------


## bodo

Blue sretno danas.
Ribica cestitam na curki,ovo je njihova godina.
Mamice pokusaj s Urifar granulama.Ja sam jedino s njima uspjela rijesit Esherihiju.
Jesu skupe ali vrijede.

Mi sutra punimo 36tt.Kile nisu problem(+5)ali ubija me trbuh,ne mogu disati,uspusem se ko puh,jedem valjda 50x dnevno po 2-3 zalogaja.
Prosli tjedan na kontroli curka procjenjena na 2600gr,okrenula se glavom prema dolje(uh i osjecam je,stalno piskim).
Vrijwme je da polako spremim torbu a ja sve laganini,nekako mi prebrzo proslo.

----------


## Ivy7

Sarasvati, jedva sam dočekala da malo odmaknem od prvog tromjesečja isključivo zbog tog umora. Sad sam normalno umorna  :Laughing: 
A imam curu  :Heart:

----------


## Nivana

Pozdrav, neznam što je mene uhvatilo kasno proljetno čišćenje ili je to onaj nagon da sve bude po špagi prije nego prinova stigne.... danas sam progurala ormare i krevete po sobama i sve usisala i obrisala ... crknuta 
Da li je rano tako spremanje još 3 mjeseca su pred nama!!!! 

Ma ja sam samo naletili da vas pozdravim... i mah mah  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

evo i nas.
jučer maknuli konce  :Very Happy:  nije bilo baš najugodnije, ali bilo je gotovo za dvije minute, sad ponovno učim sjediti  :Laughing: . od 24tt nisam sjela ko čovjek, sad sjedim ko trudnica pred porod  :Laughing: 
ništa od mog induciranog, ne da prof, veli da čekamo da spontano krene porod. u jednu ruku to mi isto super opcija, jer najbolje je da krene kad je ona spremna, a u drugu ruku svaki novi dan trudnoće mi je neki novi strah.... 
veli sestra da šetam, jedem ananas, pijem sok od aronije i tak... svaki savjet dobrodošao (osim sexa) .... 

6xmamica, pa kak se opet vratila ešerihija  :kettlebell: ? šta ti je dr rekao za dalje, opet antibiotik?

----------


## 6xmamica

*Blue*,sve čekam od jučer da se javiš  :Smile: ...znači čekamo da se mala grofica sama odluči kad joj se ide van.Jel si se odma kaj otvorila po skidanju šava,jesu ti rekli kaj?

Eto,da glupača je sad na cervixu,urin sterilan-imam osjećaj da ću se tak vrtit s njom u krug do poroda  :Evil or Very Mad: .Bila jučer na cervikometriji-23 mm(prije 2 tjedna je bio 25,znači tu se negdje drži),UU je Y i dalje,veli dr. to je za vas još prihvatljivo,pošto sam 5x rodila.Dobila pit Cefixim 2 tjedna sad,pa valjda poslije opet radit bris.Mene je iskreno bilo i strah da bude gori nalaz,pogotovo kad sam dobila taj nalaz brisa,da ta glupa ešerihija ne potakne još otvaranje.Za 8 dana moram doć ponovo na cervikometriju-htio me naručit za 2 tjedna al taj drugi tjedan idu na godišnji pa onda kao da dođem za 8 dana.
U biti,već sam sad u nekom boljem položaju,u zadnjoj trudnoći sam sa 25 tjedana već bila otvorena do ovoja i bebe,a sad smo ušli u 27.i eto još ima zatvorenog dijela...valjda i ti Utrići nekaj ipak rade.Ležarina i dalje i to je to...

Držim fige za malu princezicu,nekak imam osjećaj da bu to expresno išlo kod tebe...čekamo nestrpljivo novosti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Isabel

*BB*, napokon su ti maknuli šavove  :Very Happy: ! Divim ti se kako si to sve dobro izdržala! Od 24tt pa sve do sad, svaka čast mamice  :Smile: . Sex vam je i dalje zabranjen? Sad napokon ne moraš više mirovati, ma super!

----------


## Bluebella

prohodna sam jedan prst do ovoja i glavice. 
seks nije zabranjen, nisam ni pitala, ali nakon svega ne bi se ni mogli opustiti ni ništa, tako da je bolje ne pokušavati.

----------


## 6xmamica

*Blue*,ak niš drugo bar sad možeš normalno sjest,hodat bez zatezanja tog šava...za prst-to ni niš,mogla bi curka još i pričekati  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

BB, zakijevaj vrućine čajem lista maline i on te dobro priprema z porod!

----------


## Nivana

Ma bb Odi u jedan šoping za bebaca i sutradan ćeš roditi... tako je moja kuma imala slučaj mi kupovale Ko danas do 5 ona ujutro rodila...

----------


## željkica

Bluebella mrda li se šta?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella mrda li se šta?


Nista, bas nista... Cak ni BH koje sam cijelo vrijeme imala. Prof I je sad promijenila pricu i ne spominje inducirani ni nista, a oko 30tt je govorila da s obzirom ma sve ljekove koje sam primila i sta sam sve prosla je bolje da rodim prije termina. Tak da sad sam malo zabrinuta, s jedne strane imam bebu koja je zrela za van, a s druge strane ne znam kad ce, a svaki dan me iznova nečeg strah. 
U srijedu sam opet kod prof na ctg-u pa ce moj dragi probati vidjeti s njom. 
Ako nista, zvat cu Podobnika i moliti da me primi, ne znam jel se uopce moze tak kod njega!?

----------


## jelena.O

Ček a kolko si sada?
Možda ne osjećaš trudove,ali ctg ih treba pokazati ako postoje,spadam u tu grupu

----------


## Bluebella

> Ček a kolko si sada?
> Možda ne osjećaš trudove,ali ctg ih treba pokazati ako postoje,spadam u tu grupu


Danas sam 38+4 
Dogovor je bio inducirani izmedju 38 i 40tt a ona sad ne zeli ni cuti za to, nego da cekam da porod spontano krene, to moze biti do 42tt. Da mi je bar htjela reci koji je plan, do kad cemo cekati da porod krene sam. 
Mozda bzvz brijem, al bas me brine svaki novi dan bebe u trbuhu, svega sam se u bolnici naslusala i sve se nesto pred porod iskompliciralo... 
a i na izmaku snaga sam, od lezanja kondicija nula bodova, trbuh velik i težak, nit sam vise pokretna... bas jedva cekam roditi.

----------


## Isabel

*BB* vjerujem da ti je dosta i ti strahovi, potpuno razumljivo. Ne kužim kako to da te profa ne razumije i zašto ona toliko forsira da se čeka, i ja bi inducirani asap. Kako to da je ona tak neumoljiva i tvrda? Pa nije mi se činila takva. 
Jesi možda zvala dr. R. da te malo umiri i da ti kaže kaj on misli? Oni su si prijatelji pa možda da njoj kaže ne te porodi i da ne čekate... Ne znam, sad baljezgam bezveze ali tak mislim da bi ja napravila. I mene bi bilo strah čekati.

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam radi predostrožnosti bila hospitalitirana skoro 2 mj prije termina (radi prve trudnoće i gubitka) i iako je s trudnoćom bilo sve u najboljem redu, radi heparina i prvog gubitka oni (dr. Đelmiš i dr. Ivanišević) su odmah bili dogovorili planirani carski čim pređem 38tt. Tako je i bilo, nije bilo promjena, niti su pokušavali čekati niti pokušavali prvo inducirani već kako je dogovreno bilo. Inače ona ne čeka na rizičnim i zato ne kužim kaj sad izvodi. Ja bi zvala Radončića  :Smile: .

----------


## Ivana.ilic

Pozdrav,*
zanima me dali je neko imao isti problem kao ja i kako je zavrsilo?
Zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 08.05.2018. radila sam test na trudnocu koji je pozitivan

----------


## Bluebella

čula sam se sa dr. R, naravno  :Smile:  ni njemu nije jasno, ali mislim da se ne želi petljati. 
vidjet ću u srijedu šta će reći prof. ni mene ne veseli inducirani, radije bi da samo krene, al me baš strah. 
znam da sam sad u finišu, ovo je baš igra živaca. da sam prošli petak imala inducirani (kako je otprilike bilo i planirano) danas bi već bila doma, sa svojom bebom. ovako je još uvijek u trbuhu i na ništa ne mogu utjecati, kao da se o nekome drugome radi.

----------


## Isabel

*BB*, ma znam da ti je to sad igra živaca ali sad vas zbilja već samo dani dijele  :Heart:  pa probaj još malo stisnuti. Vjerujem da oni ipak znaju najbolje i da profa zna kaj radi. Prirodni je ipak "zdraviji" od indukcije pa se svi nadamo da ćeš imati najdivniji i najlakši prirodni porod kakav nakon svega obje zaslužujete! Ako dr. R. nije zabrinut, a vidim da nije, onda je to okej  :Smile: . Sigurno neće profa čekati do 42.tt tako da ne brineš. Bude to kroz tjedan dana, ja sam sigurna  :Love: !

----------


## Bluebella

nadam se i ja da tako bude, samo da sve bude ok  :Smile:  i da doma donesem svoju malu štrucu  :Zaljubljen: 
hvala ti isabel  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella draga izdrži još malo brzo će srijeda pa ćeš znati više! Ja ti drzim fige da sta prije krene samo od sebe, koliko smo je molili da sta duže bude kod mame sad pri ceza neće van, he he!

----------


## željkica

Bluebella sretno danas i javi se!

----------


## 6xmamica

*Blue*,sretno danas i javi novosti  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

BB  :grouphug:

----------


## bodo

Bbella sretno..nek bude onako kako si ti želiš.

----------


## Bluebella

evo me  :Grin: 
imala sam maratonski ctg jer je mala spavala i maratonske pregovore sa prof  :Laughing:  otprilike kao da pregovaramo oko kupnje nekretnine. 
uglavnom, otvorena sam dva prsta, dole sve mekano. u pon trebam doći u 6h u bolnicu i idem na inducirani, ako do pon ne rodim, a veli profa da bi i mogla.
suprug je morao obećati prof da me neće za produženi vikend voditi na more, to je slijedeći pet i pon  :Laughing:  jer sam ja u toku pregleda rekla da ako u pon rodim, u sri sam doma i mogu na produženi vikend na more. 
to je ukratko o današnjem pregledu, u pon je naš dan, osim ako si miška ne odluči izabrati neki dan prije.
sad me baš trudovi hvataju, valjda od pregleda. 
veli prof da se dobro najedem prije poroda pa da imam snage, nisam baš ziher za taj savjet. obično sam od frendica koje su rodile i koje su se najele prije poroda čula da su sve i povratile. 
u petak moram na još jedan ctg, kod nje na odjel u Petrovoj. usput si i apartman rezerviram i spremna sam  :Smile:  baš se veselim!

----------


## Isabel

Vau *BlueBella*, kakve super vijesti! Sviđa mi se dogovor s profom, ma sve mrak! Awww, ponedjeljak je moj rođendan, 18.06.  :Heart: 

Ja sam bila u apartmanu isto pa me baš zanima jel se kaj promijenilo i da li je cijena ostala ista... No lako za to sve, to ćeš nam sve pričati idući tjedan  :Razz: .

Ma super super, jako sam sretna radi vas! Sve miriše na dobro  :Very Happy: !

----------


## željkica

Super Bluebella još malo i cura je tu, ja navijam za petak!

----------


## 6xmamica

Odlične vijesti, Blue, držimo fige da sve dobro prođe i čekamo s tobom princezicu!

----------


## Bluebella

> Vau *BlueBella*, kakve super vijesti! Sviđa mi se dogovor s profom, ma sve mrak! Awww, ponedjeljak je moj rođendan, 18.06. 
> 
> Ja sam bila u apartmanu isto pa me baš zanima jel se kaj promijenilo i da li je cijena ostala ista... No lako za to sve, to ćeš nam sve pričati idući tjedan .
> 
> Ma super super, jako sam sretna radi vas! Sve miriše na dobro !


apartmani su novi, prije par god preuređeni, bila nedavno frendici u posjetu. može ti posjeta dolazi kad hoće i ostati do 22h. cijena je 850kn/dan.

----------


## Ribica 1

Bb super vijesti. Moguce da su ti i trudovi krenuli od pregleda. Tako je i meni nakon pregleda plod. vode. I to za hranu je istina. Vecerala sam prije odlaska u bolnicu i sve iskrcala mm po nogama. Bitno je da imas nesto za pojest nakon poroda. U dm sam uzela energetske cokoladice. Iako mi nije bilo do hrane od adrenalina.

----------


## Vrci

A ovisi. Prvi puta bez epi i s dripom i dolantinom sam povracala vodu

Drugi puta, uz epiduralnu, nista. Vecerala sam u 6, u pola 8 me poslali u radaonu, u pola 9 stigla epiduralna. Al mi ni do tad nije bilo zlo

----------


## bodo

Bbella evo još malo i stiže princeza.
A nakon tebe ja sam na redu... Još ne vjeruje da je sutra punih 37tt.

----------


## Bluebella

ja sam za prvi porod došla na tašte, tad sam imala svoje trudove. dobila sam drip, za epiduralnu nije bilo vremena, rodila sam jako brzo. nije mi bilo muka niti sam povraćala. sad budem nešto sitno ujutro pojela, vjerujem da mi neće biti do hrane, ionako neću osjetiti glad pod trudovima. u torbi imam nešto za pojesti ako rodim između obroka u bolnici, a i može mi netko nešto donijeti.
sad mi je prof napisala da mi daju epiduralnu... 
uopće me ne brine porod, samo da rodim  :Smile:  uzbuđenje na kvadrat...

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, bas uzbudljivo!!!

Ja sam jela tijekom dana u trudovima. A kad sam dosla do onih 4-3-2 minute mi nije vise bilo do hrane. Ponijela sam sa sobom bademe i energetske pločice, ali mi se nije jelo u bolnici. Ni nakon poroda nisam mogla odmah jesti.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam pak brzo nakon poroda bila gladna. Valjda kad je popustio adrenalin od same akcije :D

Bb sretno, nek bude sutra (moj rodendan  :Grin: )

----------


## bubekica

Bluebella, ja sam imala dogovorenu indukciju u 6 ujutro, ali su trudovi krenuli popodne nakon pregleda, u ovo doba sam krenula u petrovu, rodila malo iza ponoci.
Od srca ti zelim brz i bezbolan porod.
Ja sam bila u apartmanu, bilo mi je lijepo samo mi je kasnije bilo zao sto nisam vise gnjavila sestre.
Posjete sam imala slabo jer sam rodila uoci bozica pa su svi bili i svom filmu.
Sto se klope tice, ja sam se popodne nakrkala za rucak, a prije polaska u bolnicu sam pojela zrnati sir. Nakon poroda sam odmah zvakala grozdjani secer i jedva docekala da dodjem u sobu da pojedem vocnu plocicu.

----------


## Bluebella

Vrlo lako bi mogla ona sutra, trudovi jos uvijek traju, ali i dalje nepravilni i nisu previse bolni. No tako mi je krenulo i sa prvim  :Smile: 
Pratit cu preko noci, pa vidjeti ....

----------


## Sybila

> Vrlo lako bi mogla ona sutra, trudovi jos uvijek traju, ali i dalje nepravilni i nisu previse bolni. No tako mi je krenulo i sa prvim 
> Pratit cu preko noci, pa vidjeti ....


Bb drago mi je da si lijepo isplanirala, dogovorila, imas mirnu glavu pa kad krene, krene ili ponedjeljak. 
A i meni je bilo muka, ali povracala nisam. Samo sam poslije bila gladna ko vuk. Bila sam ja gladna cijelo vrijeme tamo, ali to je druga prica  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella sretno! Javljaj promjene!

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, mislim na vas!

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala curke ❤️
Meni su cijelu noc trajali trudovi al bas nepravilni, pred jutro se polako stišalo sve. Sad tu i tamo osjetim neki blagi. 
Idem u akciju, malog u vrtić otpetljati, ginekologu po B1 uputnicu za pon i sa curama na kavu dok sam jos 2u1. Dragi mi je na putu cijeli dan, tek iza 22h dolazi tak da se nadam da mala bude pričekala  :Smile:  ako ipak odluci danas, ide frendica sa mom u box  :Smile:  ne znam jel smije tako, al budem žicala  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

BB bravo, napokon brdo dobrih vijesti... s nestrpljenjem iščekujemo .... i ja sam jučer bila na pregledu  bebač r1158 gr
Nalaz cx 2/3 čl, uloživ za vrh prsta, mekan ,
Kaže dr to je normalno ali preporučeno mirovanje!! Koliko je to ozbiljno?

----------


## Ivy7

BB super, drzimo fige da cura priceka tatu!
Ja sam na prvom porodu dosla u bolnicu u 3 u noci, u 11 rodila pa su mi nakon poroda jos u boks donijeli paniranog oslica sa krumpir salatom. Jos mi je zivo sjecanje kako mi je to bio najfiniji oslic ikad

----------


## Bluebella

Vrci... ti si curku rodila sa epiduralnom? 
Koje ti je iskustvo poroda sa epiduralnom? Ja se dvoumim.... prvo sam lako rodila, zaista me nije nesto pretjerano bolilo. sad bi ipak uzela jer sam jos od serklaze jako osjetljiva dole i sve me boli pa ipak da se malo postedim prije izgona.

Btw... ispao mi je sluzni čep  :Smile:  mogla bi ona za vikend  :Smile:  Vidjet cu sutra na ctg-u sta ce mi reci.

----------


## Bluebella

> BB bravo, napokon brdo dobrih vijesti... s nestrpljenjem iščekujemo .... i ja sam jučer bila na pregledu  bebač r1158 gr
> Nalaz cx 2/3 čl, uloživ za vrh prsta, mekan ,
> Kaže dr to je normalno ali preporučeno mirovanje!! Koliko je to ozbiljno?


Koji si tjedan? Negdje oko 32?
Vjerojatno trebas malo usporiti tempo, tebi je ovo prva beba?

----------


## Vrci

Jesam, curku sam s epiduralnom. Prvi puta nisam, nismo stigli. pa sam mislila da će i sad biti tako brzo i da ne želim epiduralnu.
Ali s njom su trudovi krenuli ful čudni, u leđima i jaaako bolni. CTG ih skoro nije prikazivao. I brzo su me otvarali. Tako da sam za 2 sata nakon prvog truda i bušenja vodenjaka već žicala epiduralnu
Ostatak poroda mi je bio predivan san snova  :Smile:  Bez bolova, muke, osjećala sam da je trud, ali nije boljelo. Jako brzo sam osjetila i nagon za tiskanje. Nekad sam sama skužila trud za tiskanje, nekad sam gledala na ctg, a par puta mi je i dr imao dolje prste pa rekao kad da tiskam.

Stvarno bez ikakve frke, epi je djelovala i za šivanje još. DObila sam ju oko 20:30, rodila u 22 sata. Vodenjak mi probušili oko 17 sati ako se ne varam

2 sata od poroda sam se najnormalnije digla na wc, i bila sam ko nova. Dok sam nakon prvog poroda baš bila iscrpljena cijelu noć

Znači nisam bila 100% epiduralna-tip, ali bogme sam se sad predomislila  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Thanks Vrci.
Meni je prof napisala da mi daju epiduralnu, al jos cu vidjeti. 
Sad me bas pocela zdjelica boliti... nemam pojma kad bi bilo vrijeme za kretanje u rodilište, jedva hodam. Trudovi i dalje lagani i ponekad. Al me leđa rasturaju. Budem se malo primirila i pratila situaciju.

----------


## Vrci

Mene iznenadilo koliko su mi drugi put trudovi bili drugaciji nego prvi

Sretno,nek bude sto prije  :Smile:

----------


## nicky_111

BB uzmi epiduralnu. Ja sam svoje trudove doslovno prespavala uz epiduralnu. Niš nisam osjetila. Zakaj bi se mučila bezveze..

----------


## Bluebella

> BB uzmi epiduralnu. Ja sam svoje trudove doslovno prespavala uz epiduralnu. Niš nisam osjetila. Zakaj bi se mučila bezveze..


Bas sam se pitala sta je s tobom, tebi je isto termin u srijedu 20.6. 
U kojoj si fazi?  :Smile:

----------


## nicky_111

Rodila 5.6. Evo srčeko pajki tu pored mene. Navukla sam preeklampsiju pa sam zadnjih 5 tjedana ležala u bolnici. Na kraju indukcija koja je završila carskim rezom. Jedina dobra stvar preekampsije je da 9 dana nakon poroda imam minus na vagi.

----------


## Bluebella

Cestitam Nicky  :Smile:  ❤️

----------


## Nivana

> Koji si tjedan? Negdje oko 32?
> Vjerojatno trebas malo usporiti tempo, tebi je ovo prva beba?


28 tj.. 2dijete

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam pak brzo nakon poroda bila gladna. Valjda kad je popustio adrenalin od same akcije :D
> 
> Bb sretno, nek bude sutra (moj rodendan )


Sretan rodjendan Vrci  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 

Znaci nist danas jel? :D

----------


## sarasvati

> Mene iznenadilo koliko su mi drugi put trudovi bili drugaciji nego prvi
> 
> Sretno,nek bude sto prije


Kak drugačiji?

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, sretan rođendan tebi i mojoj baki!  :Smile: 

BB, tvoji trudovi opet mogu krenuti. Muz dolazi za sat vremena! :D

----------


## Optimist

Vrci, sretan rockas  :Smile: 

BB, sretno  :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

> Kak drugačiji?


Vise koncentriraniji u ledima, skoro nista prema trbuhu. Kazem, ctg ih skoro nije ocitavao,a bili su ful bolni i za cas me otvorili


Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Hvala 
> 
> Znaci nist danas jel? :D


Sutra će ona na moj ročkaš he he!

----------


## Bluebella

Ajme koliko rođendana ❤️
Ne bi se cudila da me sutra nakon ctg-a ostave u bolnici. 
Mene isto boli iz leđa i bas mi je pritisak dole.

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, jel rađaš? :D
Ako da, zelim ti lijepe trenutke!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, jel rađaš? :D
> Ako da, zelim ti lijepe trenutke!!!


Ne rađam  :Smile:  obavila ctg i pobjegla na rucak ... lol
Nek priceka do pon  :Smile:  u pon se trebam javiti sestri Renati, a od dr u rađaoni rade dr. Juras i dr. Zlopaša. Obojica su mi poznati i znam da su super tako da nek se strpi .... 
jedva cekam  :Smile: 

P.s. Željkice sretan rođendan ❤️

----------


## željkica

Bluebella hvala!
Onda nek bude kako ti želiš pa ćemo i u pon slavit!

----------


## Bluebella

Drage moje, moja curica odlučila do zadnje po svom  :Smile:  danas u 15h mi je pocela curiti voda, oko 16 smo bili u rodilištu, dobila epiduralnu, trudove nisam ni osjetila, samo nagon na tiskanje i u par trudova nasa malena je bila vani. Tocno kad je pocela tekma u 21:06 3700gr i 52cm, odmah se cice uhvatila i nakon pola sata zaspala ❤️
Porod je bio predivan, uz super ekipu, nisam rezana, imam dva površinska šava na mjestu gdje su me rezali na prvom porodu. 
Adrenalin me trese jos, ne mogu zaspati  :Smile: 

Hvala vam svima na podršci svo ovo vrijeme, divne ste ❤️

----------


## Ginger

aaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
cestitam draga moja!!!! predivno!!!
uzivajte, mazite se i ljubite  :Heart: 
cestitke i velikom braci i tati!!!

----------


## Optimist

BB, divno, cestitam, uzivajte, izdrzale ste  :grouphug:

----------


## 6xmamica

Aaaa, Bluebella, čestitam na lijepoj velikoj curici i predivnom porodu! Eto, sve se isplatilo za taj smotuljak srece, sad uzivaj sa njom u svojoj pobjedi!!!

----------


## Vrci

Cestitam na divnoj curici  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella čestitam ti od srca! Sad napokon uživaj!

----------


## žužy

Čestitam BB od srca!

----------


## Sybila

Bb cestitam!  :Very Happy:  ljubite se i uzivajte!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Bb, predivno <3 skicam svakodnevno iscekujuci vijesti. Sad uzivajte, ljubite se, mazite i pazite! Zelim ti bez oporavak.

----------


## bodo

Bbella cestitam na smotuljku srece,drago mi je da si nakon svega imala predivan i lak porod.
Princezi dobrodoslica ❤

----------


## Ivy7

Cestitke BB na lijepom porodu i velikoj princezi!!!

----------


## martinaP

Bbella cestitam!!!! ♡

Lijepi datum za roditi, mojoj Z. rodjendan.

----------


## IVANA 86

Bb cestitam ti od srca!!!!

----------


## sarasvati

Čestitam  :Heart:  Dobrodošla, djevojčice!

----------


## milasova8

Bbella,cestitam od srca na predivnoj toliko cekanoj curici! 
Presretna sam zbog vas!

----------


## Ribica 1

Draga BB cestitam na predivnoj curki!

----------


## Munkica

Aaa! Divno! Cestitam na velikoj curki  :Smile:  
Uzivajte!

----------


## nicky_111

Bb čestitam <3 Uživajte

----------


## ljube555

Bb draga, cestimam od srca!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## little_angel

Čestitke Bluebella... ❤️❤️

----------


## Nivana

Bb čestitke zelim svima tako brz lak i bezbolan porod...

A sad pitanje za novopečene mame Munkice i dr koji su već kući,.. kako vi provodite Dane s bebacem! Jeste se privikli? Jeste se uhodali ? Mene sve panika hvata ipak od prvog bebaca je prošlo 7 godina!!!!

----------


## Argente

Bluebella, čestitam! Sjajno kako je sve na kraju dobro ispalo, i neka je, zaslužila si!
A pošto ti je trudnoća bila teška, sad je red da ti bar sljedećih 9 mj bude pjesma  :Smile: 

Nivana, ne znam jesam li ja novopečena mama jer mali ima 7 mjeseci, razlika je 4 godine. Da je dobar spavač, sve bi bilo kao u bajci, ali nije  :Grin:  tako da smo dobar dio vremena zombiji

----------


## Argente

Cviknulo mi post nakon smajlija
...
hvata me jeza od povratka na posao jer ovako još mogu odglavinjat dan na autopilotu i bar ležat malo na kauču dok on spava (npr.sad), ponekad pospremit i skuhat, ali uz ovaj tempo spavanja ja ne znam kako ću preživjet poslovne, obiteljske, socijalne obaveze s njih dva...i to sve uz turboangažiranog muža. Slabašnu utjehu pronalazim u tome što je sad znatno bolje nego u prva 3 mj., pa onda za još pol godine možda bude još malo lakše...tako da, super je, divno je i zabavno, ali naporno. Ali eto, on je loš spavač, a ja nisam neka hiperaktiva nego baš volim nerad, možda će tebi bit lakše  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Nivana, nije bas da planiram dan s bebom. Nema panike, sve se poslozi samo od sebe  :Smile:  
U pocetku sam dojila jako cesto (svakih 45 min do sat vremena), pogotovo kad je bilo jako vruce pa je bebi trebalo vise mlijeka. To nam je bila glavna aktivnost. Jede-kaka-spava. Ako zapocne maratonsko nacicavanje, imam pri ruci neku knjigu da iskoristim vrijeme. 
Inace, ju stavim u kolica pa odemo u setnju, a ako je kenjkava u maramu pa mogu i rucak skuhati i obavljati sve sto treba. Ponekad odspavamo ako je bila aktivnija po noci. 
Meni se cini kao da je oduvijek s nama  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Kod mene je slično kao kod Argente, samo šta beba ima 5 mj, preživljavam, kako neznam ni sama!

----------


## Nivana

Bome mi imamo još 10 tjedana i panika me hvata.... možda popusti poslje... ništa nisam priredila! Kinderbet nisam kupila, šopingu nisam bila.... svaki tjedan vičem E ovaj tjedan ću si kupit sve od higijene što mi treba za bolnicu i svaki tjedan prođe koda ništa nisam rekla... opće neznam od kud bih krenula... mjerila sam sobu neznam kud bi kinderbet stavila/1000 problema  ( 2 dijete2 kuća) 
Kmeee kmeee

----------


## bodo

Nivana polako,nema panike.
Ja sam 37+4 tek sam danas kupila ajmo reci sve sto treba i meni i bebi.
Torba za rodiliste spremna tek na pola,ako zagusti bit ce spremna za 10min.
Mada u prve 2 trudnoce je sve bilo spremno vec u 36tt...sad sam nekako opustenija a proslo je vise od 7 god.od proslog poroda.Ni sama ne vjerujem da sam toliko flegma a termin samo sto nije

----------


## Nivana

Znači nekaisnim nigdjie, jedino što sam prvu trudnoću. (Prije 7god) bila jako opuštena pa sam se porodila i tek onda poslala muž Daa kupuje što mi trebaa( ogromna pogreška ) 

Hihhi 
A sad  nezlim tako!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Blubella čestitam na rođenju curice  :Heart: 

Pratim temu redovito i nikako da Vam se pridružim.. kako sam dugo vremena provela na potpomognutoj nikao da se opustim i uživam u Trudnoći..
Evo mi samo sad već u 21 tjednu, pola je prošlo bez ikakvih komplikacija,radim još uvjek i dobro se osjećam, svaki ultrazvuk uredan, osim što me cijelo vrijeme proganja neki strah, i idem na ultrazuk češće nego što trebam samo da se uvjerim da je sve ok... Znam da će mi kasnije biti žao što nisam više uživala u trudnoći ali to je jednostavno jaće od mene..

Kako vi podnosite brigu u trudnoći, posebno ako je to dugo željena i čekana trudnoća?

----------


## Ribica 1

Iva cestitam na trudnoci. Proslu trudnocu koja je uslijedila nakon dva spontanoga prosla sam u velikom strahu. Na bolovanju od prvog dana, u grad sam isla samo na preglede, i zivjela od pregleda do prwgleda. Opustila sam ae tek s 35 tt. Sad puno lakse sve prozivljavam i nekad zaboravim da sam trudna, kako i ne uz sina od 2,5 god koji nema mira sekunde. Pozitivno razmisljaj i pokusaj se opustit....i naspavat jer tko zna kad ces opet!

----------


## Ribica 1

Sad kad smo BB otpratili s liste, tko nam je sljedeci?

----------


## Ribica 1

> Munkica 23.5.2018. / (Ž)
> Bluebella 20.6.2018 / (Ž)
> bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
> bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
> Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
> 6xmamica 11.09.2018 / ()
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / ()
> mabo1 30.10.2018 / ()
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()


Je li ovo zadnja lista?

----------


## ljube555

> Je li ovo zadnja lista?


Termin 29.12

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bodo

> Sad kad smo BB otpratili s liste, tko nam je sljedeci?



Cini se da sam ja,sutra punih 38tt

----------


## Nivana

Ja mislim da su se javile i neke nove trudnice prije 3-4 stranice, ili sam samo sanjala....   
prema ovome bodo vrlo brzo si na redu....seeetno i se iescekivanjem će mo čekati da javiš... što drugo 
Budem ja skicnila malo unazad par stranica kad odem na komp, ako nitko prije mene to ne odradi... ... znamo da Munkica nemaaa vremena sada  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

Evo da se i ja prijavim, 9 tj.trudna, druga trudnoca nakon 8,5 godina, straiji braco presretan sto ce dobit drustvo.
Ja sam za sada super, malo me zgaravica muci, u prvoj trudnoci sam od 5-tog tjedna pa sve do 16 povracala od 0-24, tako da sad ni ne kuzim da sam trudna, nekad mislim da sanjam :Laughing:

----------


## mabo1

Mislim da je bila još jedna lista poslije jer je meni termin na kraju 2.11.
I nisam se pohvalila da je na zadnjem UZV doktorica rekla da čekamo dečka,po veličinama je za 2 tjedna veći.
Malo me zna tlak zezati jer mi je nizak. Na pregledu mi bio čak 95/60,spavalo mi se nenormalno. Čak sam i kavu počela piti ponekad da me malo "vrati"

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, ja sam jedna od novijih trudnica!  :Smile: 
Moj termin je 12.1.

Leptirići, dobrodošla!

----------


## leptirići

> Nivana, ja sam jedna od novijih trudnica! 
> Moj termin je 12.1.
> 
> Leptirići, dobrodošla!


Hvala!
Meni je 25.01.2019, blizu smo

----------


## Nivana

bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
ljube555 29.12.2018 ()
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

evo lista ako sam preskocila nekoga neka se javi, i obavezno tko zna spol neka stavi pa ce mo dodati...evo nadam se da mi trud nije bio uzaludan...

----------


## 6xmamica

Bravo za listu, Nivana  :Smile:  
S obzirom na tok moje trudnoce lijepo mi vidjet me cetvrtu po redu...

----------


## Nivana

> Bravo za listu, Nivana  
> S obzirom na tok moje trudnoce lijepo mi vidjet me cetvrtu po redu...


Hvala, znaš da sam se i sama iznenadila gdje sam ja VEĆ!!! Ide vrijeme!!

----------


## martinaP

Bbella, doma ste?

----------


## 6xmamica

> Hvala, znaš da sam se i sama iznenadila gdje sam ja VEĆ!!! Ide vrijeme!!


Ja imam namjesten odbrojivac na mobu, rekla sam da cu lezat do Velike gospe, onda bumo 36 tjedana, pa dalje kak bude... Al brate, sporo mi se broje ti dani... Jos 54.

----------


## Nivana

apsolutno tako i ja brojim jos oko 50ak dana...a do navodnog termina je 74 to mi previse......ja se nadam negdje 38tj da rodim kak sam i s prvim...men je vec sad dost,...mozda zvucim zlocesto ali mi je teskoooo.... i vruceeeeeeeeee

----------


## Bluebella

> Bbella, doma ste?


Nas dvije smo danas dosle doma, peti dan od poroda.
Nakon mog lijepog poroda je sve bilo super, kretala se normalno, sama se otusirala i činilo se sve ok, da bi do kraja dana lezala nepokretna u krevetu, sestre su mi u krevetu presvlacile uloske i prale me. 
Naime, tokom poroda su mi se istegnuli ligamenti sto spajaju pubične kosti. Bol je nepodnošljiva. Dva dana sam plakala i pitala se “zasto bas ja nakon svega”. Pijem hrpu ljekova protiv bolova jer inace ne bi mogla ni do wc-a a kamoli doma doci. U bolnici su mi radili rtg i razdvajanje nije tako veliko, 6 do 8mm. U bolnicu sam usla trudna i na nogama, a izasla sam na štakama. No, moja curica je sa mnom, sve je nekako lakse, nek mi je ona dobro, ja cu se izvuci.
Oporavak ce biti dug, terapije nema, samo lezanje i jos mirovanja. 
Bol na predjelu pubične kosti mi se javila jos za vrijeme trudnoce, a ja sam to povezivala sa serklazom i mislila da me šav steže jer se bol javila odmah nakon serklaze i bas na tom prednjem dijelu je bio čvor.

No da mi ne bude dosadno, jos su mi se javili i problemi sa mokrenjem, UK pokazuje bakteriju, koju sam imala i zadnji put kad sam radila UK, dok sam lezala kod prof I. na odjelu. No u mom otpusnom pismu od tad pise da je UK sterilna, a sad mi je sestra sa babinjaca isprintala nalaz koji poazuje da sam imala beštiju tad. Ne znam sta bi rekla na to sve skupa. Tako da uz tablete protiv bolova jos pijem i antibiotike i dojim. Pedijatri u bolnici su rekli da smijem pa im vjerujem, ne bih htjela da jos i od dojenja moram odustati.

Jednog dana cu knjigu napisati o svojoj trudnoci, zvat ce se “vjerovali ili ne” lol

To je to ukratko... cure pazite na te bolove pubične kosti i trudnoci i nemojte ih zanemariti.
Nasim doktorima je to onak, bzvz, jer beba je ok, mama ce se oporaviti. I to je tocno, ali treba se brinuti o bebi, a mama se moze ustati doslovno samo par puta dnevno, iz kreveta do wc-a.

----------


## željkica

Ajme Bluebella pa stvarno te uhvatilo i nepušta, nemogu vjerovat! Možeš pit anb i dojit ja sam mjesec dana nakon poroda bila stalno bolesna i pila ant i dojila.
Nadam se da ćeš se brzo oporavit i psihički i fizički prestrašno je to šta rade doktori, grlim jako!

----------


## sarasvati

Joj, Bluebella..., grlimgrlim. Reci je li mozda to sto te muči simfiza, zove li se to i tako? Ja sam to u svojoj prvoj trudnoći imala. U vrijem trudnoće negdje tri tjedna me partner prao, pomagao mi da se okrećem u krevetu, o kretanju sam samo mogla misliti. Ali bilo ke lakse jer je to Nila prva trudnoća, beba je bila u trbuhu i ni za kim nisam trebala trčati.

----------


## Nivana

BB samo opusteno,. ako si prezivjela cijelu trudnocu u lezanju i rodila(ono najbitnije) malo savrsenstvo,...izdrziii-vjerojatno ti to non stop govore ali proci ce i to i valjda ces posljemoci sve nadoknaditi...uostalom uzmi si da svejedno moras odlezati babinje(40 dana ) mozda te prode prije pa bude 2 muhe jednim udarcem...:D 
lako nama pricati ali eto cisto malo podrske.......

bodo kako se ti držiš??? jos 14 dana do termina ima naznaka oce ranije ili ? sta kazu doktori? sad se ide i cesce pred krajem??

----------


## martinaP

Joj, Bbella, nakon svega jos i to... lijekova se ne boj, realno u dojenju su puno manji problem nego sto se misli. U slucaju potrebe, i sama beba bi mogla dobiti puno ozbiljnije lijekove nego oni koje ti sad pijes. Zelim ti sto skoriji oporavak.

----------


## 6xmamica

*Blue*,ajoj nikad kraja...ja sam u zanjoj trudnoći imala problema s tom simfizom,nisam mogla opće nogu dić,imala sam osjećaj daje pukla u tisuću komada..al posle poroda se to spontano povuklo.A tebi obratno  :Unsure: 
Za bakteriju ne kužim zakaj ti nisu još ponavljali urinokulturu ak si ju imala,bez obzira na sterilan urin poslije...ja uredno i sad u cet nosim urinokulturu makar je bio prosli mjesec urin sterilan,a prije toga ešerihija.Trudnica koja je imala bakteriuriju mora do kraja trudnoće ponavljat urinokulturu svaki mjesec.Dobro da je curka dobro  :Smile: .
Tebi želim brzi oporavak  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

> bodo kako se ti držiš??? jos 14 dana do termina ima naznaka oce ranije ili ? sta kazu doktori? sad se ide i cesce pred krajem??


Ja se super osjecam,aktivna skroz,jedino malo sporija nego inace.Evo upravo zavrsila 4 vrste kolaca prijateljici za sutrasnje krstitke.
Smetaju me samo one uzasne vrucine,navecer mi oteknu noge ali ajde do jutra prode.
A danas tako fino zahladilo,uzivam.
Kontrolu imam tek 2.7 ako ne rodim ranije ali cisto sumnjam obzirom da su prvi dvoje rodeni 9 i 4 dana nakon termina.

BB zao mi je radi komplikacija nakon predivnog poroda,ali nazalost to se ionako tesko moglo uopce sprijeciti.
Samo polako,bit ce sve ok.
Puse svima.

----------


## ljube555

Cure, meni tako mucno svaki dan i celi dan da je to grozno.... kaj bi mogla pojesti ili popiti da to bar malo smanjim...[emoji852][emoji852][emoji852]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Ljube, djumbir bi ti mogao olaksati mucnine. Ima ga u obliku tabletica, bez recepta, u apoteci.

Ja sam u stalnom strahu. Imam e.coli i  osjecam se cudno - zimica, pa vrucina...mjerim temperaturu, no nije povisena. Iako bi se kladila da je. 

Bojim se uzasno. Nakon dugo vremena, nekidan - kad su mi javili ta e.coli u urinokulturi - dozivjela sam panicni.

Place mi se i zabrinuta sam...

----------


## 6xmamica

Marla-s, suosjecam... Ja se borim sa eserihijom od 16 tt, a sad sam u 29.Upravo sam popila 4.turu antibiotika jer se sad đubre iz urina preselilo na cervix : (... 
Bitno da se lijecis, ne znam kaj da ti drugo pametno velim-puno pijem, probala i Cranactin uzimat, pijem d-manozu, probiotike...

----------


## Ribica 1

> Cure, meni tako mucno svaki dan i celi dan da je to grozno.... kaj bi mogla pojesti ili popiti da to bar malo smanjim...[emoji852][emoji852][emoji852]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Lizalice od djumbira za djecu su mi kratko pomagale. Uglavnom mi nista nije pomoglo, povracala sam stalno i sve je stalo tamo u 14-15tt. Tablete nisam uzimala jer su kotradiktorne terapiji fragmina.

----------


## ljube555

> Lizalice od djumbira za djecu su mi kratko pomagale. Uglavnom mi nista nije pomoglo, povracala sam stalno i sve je stalo tamo u 14-15tt. Tablete nisam uzimala jer su kotradiktorne terapiji fragmina.


Hvala draga.... samo kaj ja danas tek 13+1 a mucnine tek krenuli oko 12tt

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

No jel kome otpadaju nokti ( meni na nogama)... čisto otpadne i drugi izraste... to mi se događa 1.nokat ove trudnoće... u prošloj trudnoći bilo isti slučaj!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ljube, djumbir bi ti mogao olaksati mucnine. Ima ga u obliku tabletica, bez recepta, u apoteci.
> 
> Ja sam u stalnom strahu. Imam e.coli i  osjecam se cudno - zimica, pa vrucina...mjerim temperaturu, no nije povisena. Iako bi se kladila da je. 
> 
> Bojim se uzasno. Nakon dugo vremena, nekidan - kad su mi javili ta e.coli u urinokulturi - dozivjela sam panicni.
> 
> Place mi se i zabrinuta sam...


Marla-s čestitam na trudnoći i želim ti ugodnu i mirnu trudnoću do termina.
Vidim da si u velikom strahu i suosjećam prisjećajući se svoje prve trudnoće.
Zato sam ti morala reći da su ovi simptomi kad misliš da imaš povišenu temperaturu, zimica i vrućina potpuno normalni za ranu trudnoću. Mene su svaki put pratili kroz cijelo prvo tromjesečje. Uz mučnine, osjetljivost na mirise, gađenje prema hrani, umor, zadihanost...
Svašta se trenutno događa u tvome tijelu, hormoni šibaju sto na sat, maternica raste, beba raste, povećava se volumen krvi... i sve je to popraćeno morem senzacija za tebe.
Samo dan po dan, pitaj i pojadaj se kad osjetiš potrebu, ima nas još koji smo prošli sličan put  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, čestitke od srca na drugoj srećici!
Želim ti što brži oporavak  :Love:

----------


## Ivy7

Vidim da smo se opet prijavljivali...na go sam pa zabusavam s citanjem. Uglavnom i ja sam jedna od novih, termin 24.11.curica na putu!

----------


## Hadasa

Blue-ajme kud baš i to te zadesilo,želim ti čimprije da se oporaviš i uživaš u svojoj malenoj,čestitke i sretno dalje. Ja sam imala isto dugo e-coli,meni pomogli probiotici i pila sam i čaja od brusnice,sad ne znam koliko je pomoglo,ali nakon dvije runde entibiotika otišlo s njima na kraju,a kupili smo i filtar za vodu apa je i to pomoglo.Svima trudnicama,čestitam i čim manje tegoba  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Vidim da smo se opet prijavljivali...na go sam pa zabusavam s citanjem. Uglavnom i ja sam jedna od novih, termin 24.11.curica na putu!


Ma ja sam tebe pronašla negdje davno si prijavila trudnoću... ali nema beda nije višak 

Bodo!!!! Što se događa???

----------


## sarasvati

Idem na kombinirani u ponedjeljak, a od jucer ni sama ne znam ima li to smisla. Dobit cu statistiku, omjeri ne mogu niti idealni, ukoliko zo uopce postoji. I onda cu si misliti... 
Trudnice 35+ jeste li išle na neinvazivni test? Koji? Gdje? 4500kn?
Znam, Ivy, da si ti bila. 

I da, Ivy, sretan ti rođendan! Pusa!

----------


## martinaP

Nifty plus, poliklinika Sunce. U cijeni je bio i mini anomaly scan, iako sam njega dodatno obavila kod dr. Kosa. Planirala sam amniocentezu, ali sam nakon urednog uzv i nifty plusa odustala. 39 godina.

----------


## nicky_111

Radila sam harmony sa uključenim mini anomaly scanom u 12tt (betaplus 4200 kn). Kombinirane sam odbila. Breyer ima sva tri neinvazivna testa u ponudi

----------


## Isabel

Hello svima! Mi bili par dana na moru pa me nije bilo

Prvenstveno  :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:  *Bluebelli* čestitam na curici i divnom porodu! Predivne vijesti! Spajala sam se s mora samo da vidim jel sve dobro prošlo! Žao mi je za komplikacije, baš vam to još nakon svega nije trebalo ali proći će, drži se! Glavo da sve svi skupa doma napokon! 

*Sarasvati*, ja sam odbila kombinirani upravo radi istih razloga, samo bi me uzrujali i dodatno zabrinuli sigurno loši rezultati radi godina (37) pa smo odlučili Nifty Plus. Platili smo ga na tri rate, bio je 4.400 kn, radila sam ga kod svog dr. Radončića u ReproMedu i dobila uredni nalaz nakon 7 dana uz mini anomaly scan. Toplo preporučam! Radili smo ga s 12+5. Čula sam se dvaput sa gđom. Željkom koja radi u zastupništvu za Nifty, sve mi je divno pojasnila, uputila me u sve i puno pomogla. Mogu ti poslati broj ako želiš.

Otkako smo dobili uredne rezultate zbilja mirno spavam što se tog tiče, ne razbijam glavu što je i ako je i kako je da li je tako da nam nije žao ni jedne kune potrošene na test.

----------


## Ivy7

Hvala Sarasvati!
Da, ja sam radila Nifty standard, 3700kn kod Podobnika. I ne zalim kune za mir koji mi je donio za razliku od kombiniranog koji mi se zamjerio u prvoj trudnoci.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam svima na iskustvima. 
Mene uzv dođe 300-400kn sto je stvarno nepotrebno ako jos idem nakon na neki od testova. Bolje da odmah preusmjerim novac. 

A sad, idem opet citati o harmonyju i niftyju

----------


## sarasvati

(prebrzo kliknula send)

...i razlici u testovima. I razlici u standard i plus. 

Ja sam danas 10+5.

----------


## 6xmamica

Mi sinoc zaglavile u bolnici na tokolizi... Grlic u nestajanju, otvorena dobra 2 cm, na ctgu trudovi... Brzo se smirilo po tokolizi, sad me tu i tam jos malo zaboli al ni priblizno ko jucer. Srce mi lupa do 130 od te tokolize pa mi dali i Atenolol. Nadam se da cemo izgurat jos barem mj.dana,danas smo 29+2  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

> Mi sinoc zaglavile u bolnici na tokolizi... Grlic u nestajanju, otvorena dobra 2 cm, na ctgu trudovi... Brzo se smirilo po tokolizi, sad me tu i tam jos malo zaboli al ni priblizno ko jucer. Srce mi lupa do 130 od te tokolize pa mi dali i Atenolol. Nadam se da cemo izgurat jos barem mj.dana,danas smo 29+2


Ajoooj  :Sad:  , ja ću vam samo poželjeti sreću, i fino zamoliti da čekate svoj red :D 

Jel su te zadržali u bolnici ili?  

Sarasavati do kad se rade ti Testovi? Imaš fore do 12 tj ili?

----------


## Sybila

> Mi sinoc zaglavile u bolnici na tokolizi... Grlic u nestajanju, otvorena dobra 2 cm, na ctgu trudovi... Brzo se smirilo po tokolizi, sad me tu i tam jos malo zaboli al ni priblizno ko jucer. Srce mi lupa do 130 od te tokolize pa mi dali i Atenolol. Nadam se da cemo izgurat jos barem mj.dana,danas smo 29+2


Joj, zao mi je zbog toko!
Nuspojave nestanu najcesce nakon nekih 48 sati, samo ih treba izdrzati.
Jednom tjedno dizanje za tus i samo miruj i miruj. Bez sjedenja. Drzi se! Izdrzat ces do 34tt, samo na to misli  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

U bolnici sam "dok se ne stabiliziram", tak su mi rekli... Rekli mi da ce mi nakon 48 sati skinut, pa kao vidjet kak ce se maternica ponasat, dal ce se vratit bolovi ili ne...ne znam dal cu morat kaj onda na usta ili kaj... Bila sad opet na uzv, mjerili protoke i plodnu vodu, bebacica ima 1360 grama i veli mi dr da on misli da cu uspjet izgurat do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## Ivy7

Jooooj mamica, drzim fige!!!! Izgurat cete vi to, samo hrabro!

----------


## srecica89

Pozdrav,
redovno vas čitam Al evo prvi put komentiram. I ja sam među mamama lezacicama od 24 tjedna trudnoće. Cervix skraćen na samo 16mm. Trenutno u 28.tjednu, termin još na dalekom datumu od 18.09. Dane provodim čitajući vaše postove, veseleci se svakoj mamici koja dogura u sigurne tjedne i nadajući se da će vrijeme brže proći.

----------


## Bluebella

> U bolnici sam "dok se ne stabiliziram", tak su mi rekli... Rekli mi da ce mi nakon 48 sati skinut, pa kao vidjet kak ce se maternica ponasat, dal ce se vratit bolovi ili ne...ne znam dal cu morat kaj onda na usta ili kaj... Bila sad opet na uzv, mjerili protoke i plodnu vodu, bebacica ima 1360 grama i veli mi dr da on misli da cu uspjet izgurat do kraja


6xmamica držite se... i sretno. Ja sam dva i pol tjedna bila na tokolizi, dok je kapala nisam imala trudove, kad su skinuli toko, vratili su se i trudovi. Dobila sam injekciju normabel od 10mg i sve se smirilo. Do pred porod ih vise nisam imala.
Samo miruj i lezi, nemoj sjediti. 
Lupanje srca ce proci. Ja sam se jako znojila i bilo mi je vruce dok sam bila na toko, lupanje srca mi se smirilo negdje par sati nakon spajanja na tokolizu.

----------


## bodo

6X mamica samo hrabro.Bit ce sve ok,samo miruj i polako.
Taman sam pomislila kako se nakon svih onih prijevremenih poroda konacno  smirilo kad evo ga opet.

Mi danas 39tt.Naznaka poroda jos nema,ja sam jucer konacno spremila torbu do kraja i cekam.

----------


## Isabel

Hej cure, gdje ste nabavljale/kupile spavaćice prilagođene za dojenje za rodilište?

----------


## nicky_111

> Hej cure, gdje ste nabavljale/kupile spavaćice prilagođene za dojenje za rodilište?


Na placu po 60kn. Iste takve su i u mama nova.

----------


## Isabel

Super, hvala ti Nicky. Ići ću pogledati na Črnomerec. taj mi je najbliži.  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja imam od Pounja, kratki rukav i naprijed s par dugmica. Meni je u rodilistu bilo vruce tako da mi je ta s KR bila super.

----------


## 6xmamica

Skinuli mi jutros tokolizu, dali u zamjenu Cordipin 2x1/2.Zasad od 7 ujutro sam osjetila 2 zatezanja trbuha, nisu bolila. Oni mi rekli da moram javit ak se jave u redovnim intervalima u vise od pol sata. 
I dalje moram stavljat Utrogestan vag, par puta sam ih pitala i vele da da, a ja cervix vise ni nemam i nju su ti trudovi tak spustili dole da cim gurnem pol prsta glava je vec tu i to mi je grozno... Odma na ulazu... I onda ja prckam jos s tim tbl. Samo da se ne vrate ti trudovi... A ovaj Cordipin je ko neka droga, spavam svakih pol sata,osjecam se ko da sam pijana... Uzas

----------


## Ribica 1

Mamice drzi se. Spavaj, odmaraj i nemoj se nervirat. Bit ce to sve super.

----------


## Bluebella

6xmamica samo miruj, bit ce sve ok, na kraju beba nece htjeti van  :Smile:  tako to obicno bude.
Mislimo na vas ❤️

----------


## Isabel

*6xMamica* držte se, samo miruj, spavaj i čuvaj se!
*Bluebella* kako ste? Jel tebi malo bolje? Kako je princeza?

----------


## marla-s

Ja vise nisam sigurna sto me boli od nekretanja (preporuka od dr), sto je normalno, a sto nenormalno - probadanja sa svih strana, od ledja i stomka, pri vrhu i dnu...isuse, pa na pocetku sam puta, a ova "invalidnost" me ubija...

----------


## Isabel

Marla koliko si trudna? Zašto mirovanje ako smijem pitati? Uf, vjerujem da je ležanje ubitačno in any way... Ajd izdrži  :Love: , nadam se da ne budeš morala dugo.

----------


## Bluebella

> *6xMamica* držte se, samo miruj, spavaj i čuvaj se!
> *Bluebella* kako ste? Jel tebi malo bolje? Kako je princeza?


Curka je super  :Smile:  prava mala dobrica. Ja polako dolazim sebi, jos sam na štakam, ali mislim da bi do kraja tjedna mogla ponovno na svoje noge. Prosli tjedan sam opet na Hitnoj zavrsila zbog sumnje na trombozu, noge su mi jako bile otekle, fibrinogen i D-dimeri jako visoki, tako da sad to kontroliram stalno. 
Imam filing da tek sad dolazim sebi od svega i trudnoce i poroda i svega poslije poroda. Sreca u svemu je da ona super spava i stvarno mi ostaje dosta vremena za odmor. 
Rijesila sam se analgetika i antibiotika, tako da sad neometano dojimo  :Smile:  


Btw... imas super spavacica za dojenje u Oysho i WS. Malo jesu skuplje, al ja sam ih nosila za vrijeme trudnoce, u bolnici i sad nakon poroda, a nisu tipične spavacice za dojenje pa mislim da cu ih nositi i jos dugo  :Smile:

----------


## little_angel

> bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
> bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
> Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
> 6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
> Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
> ...



Moj termin je 31.10.2018.

----------


## little_angel

Mame htjela sam vas usput pitat. Koliko često osjećate bebicu? Ja sam sad 22+5 posteljica mi je sprijeda (tako je bila i u prve dvije trudnoće) ali i ovoj je beba nekako posebno mirna i premirna. Nekad cijeli dan ne osjetim niš onda me počne panika hvatat. A i kad osjetim to je jako nježno jedva da osjetim. Kad sam bila na UZV sve super. Čak i malo veća bebica. 
U prve dvije sam puno više i jače osjećala iako je isto posteljica bila ispred. Kako je kod vas?? Dali uopće se zamarat s pokretima prije zadnjeg tromjesečja??

----------


## srecica89

18.09.2018. (m)

----------


## srecica89

> Ja vise nisam sigurna sto me boli od nekretanja (preporuka od dr), sto je normalno, a sto nenormalno - probadanja sa svih strana, od ledja i stomka, pri vrhu i dnu...isuse, pa na pocetku sam puta, a ova "invalidnost" me ubija...


S vremenom se navikneš i postane maaaaloooo lakše, a i kako se gomila broj tjedanja psihički je lakše izdržat.. ne znam koliko dugo ležiš, ali ako će ti biti utjeha mene evo nakon 5 tjedana ležanja prestali kukovi bolit-od ležanja

----------


## ljube555

> Mame htjela sam vas usput pitat. Koliko često osjećate bebicu? Ja sam sad 22+5 posteljica mi je sprijeda (tako je bila i u prve dvije trudnoće) ali i ovoj je beba nekako posebno mirna i premirna. Nekad cijeli dan ne osjetim niš onda me počne panika hvatat. A i kad osjetim to je jako nježno jedva da osjetim. Kad sam bila na UZV sve super. Čak i malo veća bebica. 
> U prve dvije sam puno više i jače osjećala iako je isto posteljica bila ispred. Kako je kod vas?? Dali uopće se zamarat s pokretima prije zadnjeg tromjesečja??


Pozdrav... ja sam u 4 trdnoci imala isto posteljicu sprijeda i beba celu trudnocu nije pomaknula se uopce... tek zadnji dane u rodiljistu na ctg jedva jedva i to sa teskom mukom... i sada ima god.i cetiri mjeseca i isto takav miran i spavalica... a prije toga trudnoca posteljica bila straga i u toku dana uopce bebu nisam osjecala nego tek dok sam legla navecer i to bili jedva jedva lagani i njezni pokreti...i tako celu trudnocu... ali zato sada zivo zlato!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mabo1

little_angel ja sam čitala da sada u ovom periodu bebe spavaju po 14 sati dnevno. Moguće da ti je akcija po noći odk spavaš pa ne osjetiš?
Ja sam 22+3 i najviše imam akcije ujutro, i navečer kad legnem.

----------


## mabo1

Da li znate koliko se čeka nalaz od OGTT-a? Gin mi rekla da moram doći sa svježim nalazima pred kontrolu koja je 11.07. pa nisam pametna kada da idem, petak ili pon?

----------


## bornastra

little_angel, kod mene je također posteljica sprijeda i jako kasno sam uopće osjetila prvi pokret/udarac (ovo mi je prva trudnoća)... tek negdje oko 21,22 tjedna.
Sad sam ušla u 36.tjedan, i mogu reći da tek sa predznakom ‘3’ u tjednima je moja djevojčica počela jako lupati, zadnja dva-tri tjedna i po čitave dane!

----------


## Nivana

bodo 05.7.2018 / (Ž)
bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
srecica89 18.09.2018. (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel  31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
ljube555 29.12.2018 ()
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## little_angel

Hvala cure....bit će da je onda neka mirna beba... U ovoj me trudnoći sve puno više muči i brine. Ah čari majčinstva...
Mabo1 vidim da si iz Pule i da imamo blizu termin možda se sretnemo u rodilištu  :Heart:

----------


## srecica89

> Da li znate koliko se čeka nalaz od OGTT-a? Gin mi rekla da moram doći sa svježim nalazima pred kontrolu koja je 11.07. pa nisam pametna kada da idem, petak ili pon?


Ja sam ih dobila isti dan

----------


## Eminaaa

Ja da se pridruzim.
4 trudnoca, termin 2.2.
9 sedmica smo, na strogom mirovanju zbog hematoma

----------


## bodo

Evo zenice samo javaljam da je  nasa E.stigla na svijet jucer u 21h.
Uz prekrasnu ekipu na S.duhu,uz podrsku tate i svoje buduce kume stiglo nam je 3620gr.i 52 cm ciste ljubavi.Bez ikakvih intervecija,epiduralne za 6h od pocetnih trudova.Moram priznati da sam nakon 7.5god.od zadnjeg poroda zaboravila koliko stvarno boli ali sve se zaboravi doslovno u sekundi kada ugledas to maleno,prekrasno bice koje si upravo donio na svijet.
Svima vama zelim da na termine dozivite ove divne osjecaje koji mene drze budnom i ove sitne sate.

----------


## jelena.O

joj sretno vam skupa,
 i da ćim prije idete do dečkiju

----------


## Ribica 1

Bodo cestitam!

----------


## 6xmamica

Čestitke, Bodo na velikoj curki!!! Uzivajte i mazite se sad!

----------


## srecica89

Čestitam Bodo.. nek je sreće i zdravlja!!

----------


## Ginger

bodo cestitam!!!!

----------


## Isabel

Čestitam *Bodo* na predivnoj curici  :Heart: ! Prekrasno!

----------


## little_angel

Čestitke bodo ❤️❤️ sad se puno mazite.

----------


## Optimist

bodo, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## bornastra

Čestitke bodo ❤️ Mazite se i pazite, tebi i bebici brz oporavak!

A ja... Ups, prva na listi  :Smile:  nevjerojatno brzo proletilo...

----------


## sarasvati

Bodo, čestitam!!

----------


## ljube555

Bobo, cestitam od srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, bodo!

----------


## Isabel

*Jesenske trudnice,* kada ćete ići i gdje na trudnički tečaj? Ja sam neki dan zvala za TT u Vinogradskoj pa su mi rekli da u 7.i 8. mj. nema tečaja. Bila sam sigurna da ću onda bez problema tečaj naći u nekom od Domova zdravlja a na kraju figa! Niti jedan DZ također nema tečaj ni u 7. ni u 8. već tek od 14.9. nadlaje. Meni je to mjesec dana prije termina pa nisam sigurna kako i da li ću moći na tečaj.

Kako ćete vi?

----------


## jelena.O

Tečaj traje dva dana u popodnevnim satima i ako si mobilna i još u 2 u 1 svakako je preporuka da se otiđe,preporučljivo je da dođe i partner

----------


## mabo1

Ja sam već prošla tečaj,ali sam razmišljala da se odem "podsjetiti". Po meni nikad nije kasno otići pa i mjesec dana prije,ako nema termina sada po ljeti.
Little_angel baš bi bilo zanimljivo da se nađemo skupa u bolnici hahahaha.

----------


## mabo1

Bodo čestitke na maloj srećici. Uživajte i mazite se

----------


## ljube555

Cure drage, maknite me sa liste!!! Danas prestalo kucati srceko mojej curice...[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

U petak kiretaza!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Munkica

Ljube555, nemam riječi. Jako mi je žao. Drži se!

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam već prošla tečaj,ali sam razmišljala da se odem "podsjetiti". Po meni nikad nije kasno otići pa i mjesec dana prije,ako nema termina sada po ljeti.
> Little_angel baš bi bilo zanimljivo da se nađemo skupa u bolnici hahahaha.


Ja sam išla dva put na tečaj,za treće nisam nikako uspjela zorgsnizirati pa sam propustila,ali pošto je i treće trebalo bit carsko nisam puno izgubila
Na prvom je bio i muž

----------


## Bluebella

Bodo čestitke ❤️

----------


## Nivana

bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
srecica89 18.09.2018. (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()
Eminaa 02.02.2019 ()

----------


## Nivana

bodo čestitke na princezici,,,,,aaaaaa bome se i ja penjem pri vrhu jo maloooo, ali dajemo sve od sebe, pazimo se mazimo i cuvamo da neidemo preko reda.......

Emina čestitke  :Smile: 

LJube stvarno mi je žao....ali eto dogada se.....


bornastra sad iščekujemo tebe!! nadamo se da je sve po PS-u i bez žurbeeeeee

----------


## 6xmamica

Eto da i ja dam svoj dnevni izvjestaj-bila vizita, rekla mi je sefica odjela da ce sad pricekat jos jedno vrijeme, tipa tjedan dana pa ce me ponovo pregledat i da ak bu nalaz isti ko kod dolaska(cervix u nestajanju, 2 cm otvorena) da bi me onda pustili doma lezat, ak ne bu-nis od doma… 
Tak da eto, cekamo i dalje i brojimo dane… 
Na Cordipinu sam umjesto venske tokolize i smanjili su mi Utrogestan na 2x2 da stavljam da kao ne prckam puno po tome dole... Eto, lezimo, cekamo i brojimo dane dalje. 30.tjrdan smo prosle, sad brojim do 32...malo po malo

Ljube, zao mi je...

----------


## little_angel

Ljube drži se  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Mabo1 blizu smo tako da je moguće.

----------


## Sybila

Ljube, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 

Cestitam bodo!

----------


## sarasvati

Ljube, žao mi je... Ja ću te sad možda pitati nepotrebno i suvišno u ovom trenutku, ali kako nisam ulovila, ..., jesi i imala nekih problema uoči ili se sve dogodilo iznenada?

----------


## Eminaaa

Ljube zao mi je. Ja sam to prosla u januaru, na dabl test otisla i  :Sad:  ali eto... Prezivi covjek sve. 
Ja evo sad sam 9+5, svaku kontorlu strahujem i na strogom sam mirovanju zbog hematoma... A opet nadam se ovaj put najboljem sve u svemu...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, žao mi je... Ja ću te sad možda pitati nepotrebno i suvišno u ovom trenutku, ali kako nisam ulovila, ..., jesi i imala nekih problema uoči ili se sve dogodilo iznenada?


Iznenada.... doma dva dana nisam nasla otkucaji srca..jedan dan navecer i drugi dan ujutro i odmah taj dan isla kod.gin.i nije bilo otkucaja...

Ali utjehe jedna mala ako to mogu nazvati utjehom posto suze ide od jucer i ne staju.. da je bila bolesna beba... 

Inace na pocetku sa 5tt bila jedna pa onda dvje bebe pa za tjedan dana tri bebe... i na zadnje bila treca gestac.prazna i drugoj gest.srceko prestalo kucati sa 6+4 a ova trece beba sa 14+3... svi tri bebe navodno bili jednojajceni....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube zao mi je. Ja sam to prosla u januaru, na dabl test otisla i  ali eto... Prezivi covjek sve. 
> Ja evo sad sam 9+5, svaku kontorlu strahujem i na strogom sam mirovanju zbog hematoma... A opet nadam se ovaj put najboljem sve u svemu...


Cure molim iskustva kiretaza pod opc.anestezijom???? Strahu sam

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srecica89

Ljube tako mi je zao... ne mogu ni zamislit kako se osjećaš...  :Sad:

----------


## Eminaaa

> Cure molim iskustva kiretaza pod opc.anestezijom???? Strahu sam
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja radila pod lokalnom.... Iskreno, i nije me bolilo. Valjda covjek otupi u svemu tome da je bol zadnja stvar o kojoj sam razmisljala..

----------


## Bluebella

Ljube zao mi je  :Sad: 
Ja sam imala kiretazu posteljice u 17tt, opća anestezija. Zaspala, probudila se kad je sve bilo gotovo. Dobijes poslije tablete za bolove ako ti trebaju, mene nije nista bolilo, krvarila dva tjedna poslije jos. U bolnici sam ostala 4 dana

----------


## Ribica 1

Ljube jako mi je zao. Drzi se. Ja sam prosla obje vrste kiretaze. Opca anestezija je neusporedivo laksa i za tijelo i um. Jos imam traume od prve kiretaze bez anestezije, a druge se skoro pa i ne sjecam.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jako mi je zao. Drzi se. Ja sam prosla obje vrste kiretaze. Opca anestezija je neusporedivo laksa i za tijelo i um. Jos imam traume od prve kiretaze bez anestezije, a druge se skoro pa i ne sjecam.


Hvala cure od srca!!!! 

Malo sam strahu i opce anesteziji... ali boga molim da izdrzim do sutra da to ne kreni kod kuce!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

ljube, jako mi je zao.  :Sad: 
Nemoj se bojati opce anestezije, fizicki ces to puno lakse podnijeti nego bez nje. 
I ja sam se bojala same anestezije, ali sam poslije bila zahvalna sto nista nisam osjetila kad su me kiretirali. Barem jedna tortura manje u teskoj situaciji. 
Drzi se.  :grouphug:

----------


## Ribica 1

Zahvat jako kratko traje tako da spavas samo nekih 20ak minuta. U koliko sati imas zakazano?

----------


## Eminaaa

Ljube drzi se ;*

Ja opet smedji iscjedak

----------


## sarasvati

Ljube, zao mi je jos jednom. Nadam se da je kiretaza prosla dobro i da si dobro. 

Emina, a što ti smeđariš?

----------


## Eminaaa

^
Hematom

----------


## Ribica 1

Ljube kako je proslo?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube kako je proslo?


Dobro proslo valjda... nisam usudila se citati postupak kako prosla kiretaza... fizicki osjecam se dobro bez bolova i jakog krvarenja. A psihicki jako lose. Pijem na dan jedan normabel... PHD nalaz bude gotov za dva tjedna!!! Beba bila 7cm velika to jedino znam...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Sretno ljube s oporavkom <3

----------


## Ribica 1

Ljube drzi se. Fizicki sve prodje a bol u dusi ostaje, samo se s vremenom naucis zivjeti s tim i prihvatiti to. Ne znam hoce li nalaz phd ista otkriti, barem meni nije. Svi nalazi i moji i mm su se pokazali ok osim kod mene blage trombofilije koja je mogla i nije utjecati na takav ishod. Saljem virtualni zagrljaj!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube drzi se. Fizicki sve prodje a bol u dusi ostaje, samo se s vremenom naucis zivjeti s tim i prihvatiti to. Ne znam hoce li nalaz phd ista otkriti, barem meni nije. Svi nalazi i moji i mm su se pokazali ok osim kod mene blage trombofilije koja je mogla i nije utjecati na takav ishod. Saljem virtualni zagrljaj!


Hvala draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Mi smo pustene danas doma na mirovanje... Nalaz isti ko i kad sam ostala u bolnici i vele to je super(malo nest grlica koji jos nekak drzi i otvorena 2 cm), usle u 32.tjedan...Dalje pit Cordipin i sve ostale tbl i kontrola za 3 tjedna u trudnickoj ambulanti+uzv. Drzite nam fige da izguramo ta 3 tjedna i dodjemo do tih famoznih punih 34.Pusa svima

----------


## srecica89

> Mi smo pustene danas doma na mirovanje... Nalaz isti ko i kad sam ostala u bolnici i vele to je super(malo nest grlica koji jos nekak drzi i otvorena 2 cm), usle u 32.tjedan...Dalje pit Cordipin i sve ostale tbl i kontrola za 3 tjedna u trudnickoj ambulanti+uzv. Drzite nam fige da izguramo ta 3 tjedna i dodjemo do tih famoznih punih 34.Pusa svima


 držim fige da izdržiš i dulje od toga.. moj je termin tjedan dana poslije tvoga, tako da se suosjećam, pratim i držim fige

----------


## marla-s

Je li itko od vas imao nuspojava od Duphastona (pospanost, glavobolja)?

----------


## Vlattka

Marla-s, nisam pratila temu bas pa ne znam u kojoj si fazi trudnoce, al hoce to i bez tableta, posebno umor. Vise u prvom tromjesecju, a nekima i kasnije. Ako mislis da je bas sigurno povezano s lijekom, vidi s dr. ima li mozda neki drugi lijek ili drugi nacin uzimanja istog.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Eminaaa

Marla jesam ja  :Smile:  samo pospanost, bukvalno nakon sto popijem dufaston mogu satima spavati...

----------


## Munkica

Nisam uzimala Duphaston, ali sam negdje od 9. do 16. tjedna spavala po cijele dane i imala uzasne glavobolje. Kako rece doktorica - sve su to cari trudnoce.

----------


## martinaP

> Je li itko od vas imao nuspojava od Duphastona (pospanost, glavobolja)?


Pospanost je "nuspojava" trudnoce, posebno u prvom tromjesecju.

----------


## marla-s

Hvala vam na odgovorima. Ovo bas nije pospanost, vise je kao da sam primila injekciju apaurina jer mi doslovno glava pada. I to sat-sat ipo nakon  uzimanja tabletice Duphastona. 
Prestala sam ga uzimati i vise nema ni glavobolje, niti sam tako sedirana(drogirana).

U 8. sam tt, a uzimam jos i Utrogestan 3x2. Nadam se da je to dovoljna zaliha progesterona. (Sva terapija mi je pripisana zbog IVF,  a tijekom postupka sam dosta lose odreagirala i na Estrofem - estrogen - pa su mi ga ukinuli. Nisu mi ponudili alternativni lijek kad sam ga zatrazila...)

----------


## Nivana

marla nisam tu cesto, ne hvatam sve sta kako, ali ako zelis na listu javi se, pa te ubacim ja ili netko drugi nije bitno...
pozdrav svima ostalima... kod mene se nesto dogada ni sama neznam sto....čekam 18ti da idem kod dr,
cijelu noc su me neke "kontrakcije" nesto tako bolilo...donji dio trbuha kao grcevi, pa cijeli trbuh bi bio tvrd,bole me i prepone,nisam se mogla namjestit bilo bi ok samo kad bih prosetala...i takoooo cijelu noc vec sam popiz.....a.....dalje nista...bebac sve uredno mlati po raspredu dok odem u grad i nazad (cc2h) vratim se nazad umorna ko pas!! mozda bih ttrebala polako pripremit stvari za bolnicu i bebaca??

----------


## marla-s

Nivana, ni ja nisam upratila tvoje upise, ali se s obzirom na napisano nadam da ste vec zagazili u 38.tjedan i da se uskoro vidite  :Smile:  Neka je tebi i bebici sa srecom <3

Na prvom porodu nisam nista osjecala tik pred odlazak u box, a bila sam i otvorena 3 cm...tko zna kakav ce scenarij biti ovog puta... bitno je samo da sve prodje u redu, pa sve muke otidju u zaborav  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

a jos smo daleeeeko od 38 tj, po zm 33, a po doktorici i 31,5...
nadamo se bude sve ok...

----------


## Isabel

Hello,

Moj OGTT koji sam radila u petak po dr. nije dobar. Imam početni 5.5 (5.1.), nakon 60 min 8.9 (<10) i nakon 120 min 7.4 (<8.5). Po meni je okej jer su ionako to rigorozni parametri al dobro. Uputio me u dnevnu bolnicu i na GUK profil. Ima li tko kakvih iskustava s tim? Ne znam kud bi išla? Najradije bi Vinogradsku gdje planiram i roditi no sad su mi na elefon rekli da prvo moram doći s jednom uputnicom na pregled na ginekologiju i onda me upućuju na GUK koji kod njih traje 24 sata. 
Please neke savjete  :Undecided: .

----------


## 6xmamica

Isabel, ja jedino znam iz vlastitog iskustva da te u Vinogradsku zaprime na odjel na 1 dan i vade ti kroz 24 h guk svaka 3 sata... Usput prođes kompletnu proceduru-pregled, uzv i ostalo ko i inace kod prijema...
Cula sam da na Vuk Vrhovcu dobis za doma da si vadis guk kroz jedan dan i drugi dan im to nosis nazad.

----------


## Isabel

Hvala ti* 6xmamica*, i kako ti je bilo u Vinogradskoj? Meni su rekli da tek prvo pregled pa me onda naruče za odjel i da traje 24 sata. 

Bolje mi se čini onda to vađenje doma s kitom koji dobijem na VV ali ne znam u praksi kolikoje to jednostavno.

----------


## 6xmamica

A zduras taj jedan dan, kaj da ti velim... Sad sam se vratila sa dvotjednog boravka, tokolize i ostalog. Sve ok, osim kaj si gladna, a tak je valjda u svakoj bolnici...

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih uvijek odabrala 24h u bolnici nego mučenje s tim doma. Pa jel bude se zgrušalo, pa jel dosta, pa neće ići krv, prsti u modricama (imam dosta poznanica koje su to prošle na VV i svima je gnjavaža)

Ako planiraš roditi u Vinogradskoj, onda bih na tvom mjestu ja odmah sad išla tamo pa dalje s njima sve dogovarala

----------


## Isabel

Mamice, jel netko ima ljuljačku za bebu i da li je to korisno? Ja s malom nisam imala ali zato mi je bila na rukama i u marami 20 sati dnevno. Sad bi to voljela izbjeći (bar na sat dva dok kuham, odem na vc i sl.) pa me zanimaju vaši dojmovi.
Nama se najviše sviđaju ove dvije:

https://www.nuna.eu/en/leaf-curv

https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo

----------


## martinaP

Mi imamo mamaroo, prezadovoljni smo. Ali ide samo do 11 kg. Nuna leaf curve ide do 60 kg.

----------


## bornastra

Nama na poklon uskoro dolazi Nuna leaf curve... pa ti javim dojmove, čim i naša curka odluči van budući da brojimo sitno  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Mi smo imali običnu ležaljku, bez struje i takvih sitnica kao što je glazba. Koštala 200 kn. I ležala je u njoj od 4 do 7 mjeseci kad se pokušala izvuć i umalo se prevrnula. Ne znam trebaju li ove svemirske, mislim da i u nekoj jednostavnoj može djete ležat i promatrat oko sebe. Mi smo ju koristili da možemo ručati ili slično nešto kad nije ugodno da ti je djete u ruci.

----------


## maca papucarica

Moj prvijenac je bio (i ostao  :Grin: ) zahtjevna beba i spavao je pretežno na nama dok nismo kupili Graco ljuljačku. U njoj bi, uz bijeli šum, odrapio po 2-3 h.
Evo sad ta ista spašava sestru i šogora  :Smile: .

Za mlađeg mi nije trebala, njemu je bilo super u Leander kolijevki, uz bijeli šum, ofkors.

Uglavnom, ja bih rekla da je to izuzetno koristan gadget, osim ako slučajno rodiš dijete koje spava na leđima samo od sebe i nema kompleks čežnje za maternicom...

----------


## Bluebella

Ja ima Stokke Steps, za sada ju ne dozivljava. Lezaljka nema neke vibre ili glazbu isl... al super mi je zato sto kad se postavi na hranilicu beba bude visoko, pa ako je budna stavim si ju u kuhinju dok kuham i pricam s njom, pokazujem joj sta radim i tak  :Smile:  isto i kad smo za stolom i ručamo, beba ju s nama za stolom.

----------


## bubekica

Mi imamo tiny love rocker napper i spasio nas je puno puta na razne nacine.
Nisam ljubitelj lezaljki pa sam zato naknadno kupovala rabljeno, ali isplatilo se. Vecinom smo koristili u ravnom polozaju....

----------


## Ribica 1

Potpisujem Bubekicu. Imali smo je i mi posudjenu i spasila nas je. Vecinu vremena je provodio u njoj. S 2 mj sam ga stavila i digla tek kad ju je pretastao s 6mj.

----------


## Optimist

Nas spasava neki kici mici Tiny love viper, saren, pun igracaka koje vise sa strana. 
Kupili rabljen ako ustreba i isplatilo se za sitne pare. Jedino smo je sad poceli vezati kad se okrece na bok. 
Ipak, ruke su joj najomiljenije  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

maco, šta ti je ovo treće srce i skakutalo u potpisu...oćel sestra i šogor vraćat ljuljačku uskoro?

----------


## Nivana

jutro trudnice vesele..........
sto mi se nocas dogadalo skoro na hitnu osla, al reko ma pa neboli toliko jakooo...
cijelu noc me svrtalo, malo povracanje, malo proljev...trbuh napet i u grču cijelo vrijeme...od ispod rebara do lijevo i desno,,,hvala bogu nije se sirio na leda ni doljni dio stomaka....
nije bilo pojma da legnem ili sjednem i dignem noge da popusti,,,samooooooo setnja, cak sam izasla na terasu umotana u deku i gle vraga zaspala/zakunjala (10sek) naslonjena na stup... opce neznam kako izgledaju one Bhkontrakcije...mozda me to pralo...ali imam dojama da mi tijelo obavljalo čiščenje...od bolova sam malo povracala malo proljev...katastrofa...
pred jutro je malo popustilo evo malisa skakuce kao i do sad, mozda njega nista nije smetalo...

poslje ovakve noci ja bi na porodd odmaaa.....

----------


## maca papucarica

Nivana, možda si pokupila kakvu crijevnu virozu?
Sezona im je, a ovo povraćanje i bolovi mi više vuku na to nego na čišćenje izazvano trudovima.

Arđo moja, hoće : mrgreen:. 
Ljuljačka se vraća, a i opet će se kupovati karite na kile! Čekamo malu strijelčicu  :Heart: ...

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno maca

----------


## Argente

Ajme maco  :Heart:  baš mi je drago radi još jednog karite dupenceta! Da nam je netko rekao pred 6-7 godina kako će sve ovo ispasti...jel ti i ovo kućna radinost?

----------


## Bluebella

maco čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

macooooo  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!! znaci stize curka  :Very Happy: 
Arđa nam je pravi policajac  :lool: 
e da, da nam je netko rekao...

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala vam  :Heart: 

Bome, ne bi mu vjerovala...

Da, da, kućna radinost.  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, avatar ti je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

Macoooo ajme divna vijest.... pratimo se od pocetka nase borbe, bas mi drago.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, avatar ti je


Hvala ❤️

----------


## 6xmamica

Mace, čestitke! 
Bluebella, prekrasna mala bucka na avataru  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Maco cestitam!

----------


## srecica89

Drage moje i mene možete skinuti sa liste.. jučer primljeni u bolnicu, danas bebač došao na svijet 32 tjedna .. sreća sve je prošlo u najboljem redu on ima 2 kg i 47 cm  :Smile:  malo ćemo u inkubator Al srećom uspjeli smo dobiti infuzijice za pluća pa se nadamo da neće bit većih problema. Sretno svima koji i dalje čekate

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, možda si pokupila kakvu crijevnu virozu?
> Sezona im je, a ovo povraćanje i bolovi mi više vuku na to nego na čišćenje izazvano trudovima.
> 
> Arđo moja, hoće : mrgreen:. 
> Ljuljačka se vraća, a i opet će se kupovati karite na kile! Čekamo malu strijelčicu ...



blage veze nemam sto je to bilo....ali je stalo,,,sad samo prepone bole i po cijeli dan imam one bh kontrakcije ili kako se vec zovu,...malo malo se trbuh stvrdne pa popusti.....ali sva sam se splasil da sam torbu spremil,,,danas zavrsila s pranjem robice...sutra budemmozda ispeglala do kraja pa nek bude zlu netrebalo sve spremno...

----------


## Nivana

srečice čestitke....ajme pa bome jakooooooo prekoreda...sto je bilo?? kakve si bolove imala, ili su te samo trudovi povatali?
i mene je toga strah, iako mi gazimo 35tj...

----------


## Nivana

malo da listu osvjezimo i prisjetimo se (dočepala se laptopa)

bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()
Eminaa 02.02.2019 ()

----------


## Eminaaa

Nivana molim te skini me s liste. Missed i ovaj put

----------


## srecica89

> srečice čestitke....ajme pa bome jakooooooo prekoreda...sto je bilo?? kakve si bolove imala, ili su te samo trudovi povatali?
> i mene je toga strah, iako mi gazimo 35tj...


Sve se dogodilo jako brzo, jučer sam primjetila da mi curi plodna voda i otišla na hitnu.. ostavili me u bolnici kao bez kontrakcija i otvorena samo 2 prsta mogu još i do termina uz kontrolu od infekcije .. jutros na pregledu sve ok bez bolova i sve.. onda to odjednom krenulo.. kažu mi kao to su kontrakcije nepravilne nije opasno i stavili me na infuziju za suzbijanje.. kad popodne vidim ja meni sve jače i jače.. ne u trbuhu nego u leđima.. kažu mi i dalje to će se smirit, nije dobro gledat svako malo ali pregledat će te doktor navečer još jednom.. vidim ja uhvatili mene pravi trudovi a Niko mi ne vjeruje.. kažu od ujutro 2 prsta nema šanse Al to zvat će doktora. Došao doktor kaže ona je skroz otvorena odmah u radaonu.. trebalo mi je cijelih 15 min  :Smile: 
Sreća sve je ok, bebač je super.. prošlo najbolje sto je moglo  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Srećice, čestitam na dečkiću koji i nije tako mali! Držim fige da sve ide glatko i bez problema! 
Odmah mi je lakše kad čujem ovakav ishod, pošto i meni visi prijevremeni nad glavom, lezim doma bez grlica, otvorena, bila na tokolizi u bolnici sad doma pijem Cordipin i Normabel. 
Sretno dalje! Javljaj kako malecki napreduje!

----------


## Isabel

*Srećice89 čestitam!* Bome brzo se sve to izdogađalo! Di si rodila? Al baš je veliki za 32 tjedna, ma super! Mi smo sad u 28.tt i naš mišek ima 1 kilu i 30 cm  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

bornastra 03.8.2018 / (Ž)
Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## Nivana

Bonastra sto se događa,, vidi kako nas šišaju 
Kod tebe sve ok?? Čeka se!!!

Srećice bebač je bome malo veći, da nisi ti bila više trudna, od onog što dr govore... kako je malac?

----------


## srecica89

> Bonastra sto se događa,, vidi kako nas šišaju 
> Kod tebe sve ok?? Čeka se!!!
> 
> Srećice bebač je bome malo veći, da nisi ti bila više trudna, od onog što dr govore... kako je malac?


Službeno 31+6
Malac je dobro, kažu da jede i diše samostalno i kao da je vitalan i sve, po njihovom njegove mjere odgovaraju za tjedan i pol vise E sad...

----------


## srecica89

> *Srećice89 čestitam!* Bome brzo se sve to izdogađalo! Di si rodila? Al baš je veliki za 32 tjedna, ma super! Mi smo sad u 28.tt i naš mišek ima 1 kilu i 30 cm


Hvalaa, 
U splitu

----------


## bornastra

Srećice, čestitke  :Smile: 
Brz oporavak tebi i malcu, veliki je to dečko, sve će biti super...

Nivana, bome nas šišaju cure, ali najbitnije da je sa bebicama sve u redu...
Ja sam danas 38+3, termin mi je pomaknut na 07.08.
U ponedjeljak bila na prvom pregledu u TA, polako sam se krenula otvarati, ali ništa alarmantno... ja se od ponedjeljka tako dobro osjećam, imam osjećaj da nikad neće krenuti... pokretnija, poletnija, nema bolova...  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

Cure dal se Peptoran smije uzimati u trudnoci?
Ako ne sto se onda smije?

----------


## mabo1

Rennie mogu trudnice,za ostale nisam baš sigurna

----------


## Libra

Imam rennie al me samo trenutacno umiri.
Imam takve bolove da to vise nije normalno. Jedem svako malo, svaka 2-3 sata. Uz tri glavna obroka jel...onda izmedju vocka ili jogurt. Nekad stapici, dvopek ili rizini krekeri. Imam kronicni gastritis pa znam sto od hrane ne podnosim i to ne konzumiram.
Prije trudnoce sam pila Zipantola, to je kao i Controloc.
Imam i sodu bikarbonu bez aluminija, al sve je to trenutacna pomoc. Izgleda cu ipak trebati nekakve tablete.
Nesto sigurno postoji sto se smije u trudnoci.
Pliz ako netko zna nek napise dok ne stignem danas do ljekarne.

----------


## Nivana

bonastra.........da li ima novosti....molim te, molim te, nek ima...zelim vec jednom biti prva na listi ahhahah  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
6xmamica kako si ti? ostale curke...diste ? sto se dogada?

----------


## bornastra

Nivana, još te ne puštam prije reda...  :Smile:  u ponedjeljak sam bila u TA i doktorica me baš razveselila da bi to moglo brzo, da je bebica jako nisko i da je glavicom priljubljena na ulazu u malu zdjelicu, vodenjak napet... ali evo subote i još ništa... u pon. sam opet na pregledu pa ćemo vidjeti!

----------


## Ribica 1

Kad ste krenule spremati torbu za rodiliste? Ne mogu se sjetit kad sam prosli put to krenula.

----------


## 6xmamica

Hej, cure! 
I ja sam se vec zapitala kud ste sve pobjegle, vidim nema nikog pa sutim i ja, hahaha. 
Isabel, moj kofer je vec spreman i voza se sa mnom na kontrole, da ne bi bilo nismo znali. 
Bornastra, nista jos znaci  :Smile: ... Ne da se curka van :D. 
Ja bila u srijedu u Vinogradskoj na kontroli, pregled i uzv, prvi nakon bolnice. Na pregledu vele nalaz isti-tragovi grlica i 2-3 cm otvorena, na uzv sve ok, protoci ok, curka procijenjena na 2350(33+6 smo onda bile). Rekli mi uzimat terapiju do 36 tjedana(Cordipin, Normabel i Utrogestan), onda prestat i 22.8.me narucili ponovo u trudnicku, a onda bumo vec 37 tj. Lezim jos do 36 tj i to je to, kaj bude bude dalje. Jos me sve ceka robica, pranje, peglanje, spremanje, nemam nis spremno... Valjda bu mi dala curka jos tih par dana da sve pripremim. 
Nivana, kaj kod tebe ima?

----------


## 6xmamica

> Hej, cure! 
> I ja sam se vec zapitala kud ste sve pobjegle, vidim nema nikog pa sutim i ja, hahaha. 
> Isabel, moj kofer je vec spreman i voza se sa mnom na kontrole, da ne bi bilo nismo znali. 
> Bornastra, nista jos znaci ... Ne da se curka van :D. 
> Ja bila u srijedu u Vinogradskoj na kontroli, pregled i uzv, prvi nakon bolnice. Na pregledu vele nalaz isti-tragovi grlica i 2-3 cm otvorena, na uzv sve ok, protoci ok, curka procijenjena na 2350(33+6 smo onda bile). Rekli mi uzimat terapiju do 36 tjedana(Cordipin, Normabel i Utrogestan), onda prestat i 22.8.me narucili ponovo u trudnicku, a onda bumo vec 37 tj. Lezim jos do 36 tj i to je to, kaj bude bude dalje. Jos me sve ceka robica, pranje, peglanje, spremanje, nemam nis spremno... Valjda bu mi dala curka jos tih par dana da sve pripremim. 
> Nivana, kaj kod tebe ima?


Za kofer sam mislila na *Ribicu* ne Isabel  :Laughing: ...trudnički mozak  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima... trebam jednu inform.ako koja od cura mozda zna... gdje bi moglo se kupiti te uloski koji pokazuju dal curi plodna voda ili ne???? Nije zame hvala bogu nego za rodicu.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Ljekarna?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljekarna?


Da

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav svima... trebam jednu inform.ako koja od cura mozda zna... gdje bi moglo se kupiti te uloski koji pokazuju dal curi plodna voda ili ne???? Nije zame hvala bogu nego za rodicu.... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam ih trazila svagdje negdje ali nisam ih pronašla. Htjela sam preko interneta naruciti, ali je cijena bila prevelika ili ne dostavljaju u hrv.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam ih trazila svagdje negdje ali nisam ih pronašla. Htjela sam preko interneta naruciti, ali je cijena bila prevelika ili ne dostavljaju u hrv.


Hvala draga

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima... dal ima mozda tko iskustva sa bolnicom Petrova ???? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Nivana

> Hej, cure! 
> I ja sam se vec zapitala kud ste sve pobjegle, vidim nema nikog pa sutim i ja, hahaha. 
> Isabel, moj kofer je vec spreman i voza se sa mnom na kontrole, da ne bi bilo nismo znali. 
> Bornastra, nista jos znaci ... Ne da se curka van :D. 
> Ja bila u srijedu u Vinogradskoj na kontroli, pregled i uzv, prvi nakon bolnice. Na pregledu vele nalaz isti-tragovi grlica i 2-3 cm otvorena, na uzv sve ok, protoci ok, curka procijenjena na 2350(33+6 smo onda bile). Rekli mi uzimat terapiju do 36 tjedana(Cordipin, Normabel i Utrogestan), onda prestat i 22.8.me narucili ponovo u trudnicku, a onda bumo vec 37 tj. Lezim jos do 36 tj i to je to, kaj bude bude dalje. Jos me sve ceka robica, pranje, peglanje, spremanje, nemam nis spremno... Valjda bu mi dala curka jos tih par dana da sve pripremim. 
> Nivana, kaj kod tebe ima?



e neznam sto da ti kazem,,,,umorna sam vjecno, noge mi pomalo/malo vise naticu, zadnji par dana i ruke mi trnu uzasno/šake..
stalno imamm bH kontrakcije....malac je hiperaktivan u trbuhu, ponekad toliko da me bolii kad se koza rastegne(to u 1.trudnoci nisam dozivjela),,, kad sjedim lezim, pa pokusaj ustajanja ravno kao da kita dizem na noge kojih nema....i stalno osjecam neku bol(kao upala misica) u doljnjem dijelu trbuha...prepone me znaju boljet toliko da si rukom pomazem podici nogu na tabure, ili prilikom spustanja nogu s taburea imam dojam da ce mi noga otpast od boli( a udeblljala sam se ravnooo mozda 5 kg)
ajde tjesi me aplikacija na mobu kaze jos 20-ak dana( a cisto bi mogla i ranije da se mene pita)
sutra idem doktoru(ah kad ju zatrpam pitanjima)

sto ima kod tebe? ostale cure? bome godisnji je uzeo mahaa kod svih

i ja bi na more,a muz nezeli ni cut!! kaze da nisam normalna!!!

jel se tko kupa u bazenima?? nisam jos nikako ali ovo je vise nepodnosljivoooo!!!
i ganjam majstora da dode ugradit klimu vec 3 tjedna ali me ignorira; imam da mu jačmenac spakujem!!!  kako da to uradim?? zezam seee 

i da pokvarila mi se ves masina(jos nisam sve oprala i popeglala) kinderbet nisam kupila, kolica nisam pripremila, ali idem danas pravit pekmez od šljiva( mozak na pasu)
i vise nisam zaboravljiva( nasla sam sve stvari sto sam zagubila tam oko 5 mjeseca trudnoce) sam mi je sinulo iako sam svu kucu prekopala 3 puta

i takoooo, nisam panicar ali bih mogla postati hahahahha, trenutno bih mogla neku knjigu napisati ovdje, ali stajem... 

bonastraaaaaa, jel ima sto novo kod tebe?sto su ti rekli u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Sanny25

Prosirene ventrikula?jer sve uredu meni su sad u 29tt rekli uz to da i cistu imamo pa me zanima

----------


## Sanny25

To i mene zanima  :Sad:

----------


## j-la

Nivana, je l ono tebe tvoja dr stavila na neku dijetu u nekom tt?
Je li imaš tu neku dijetu napisanu ili? Ako imaš možeš li mi je poslati?
22 tt a već sam 6 kg dobila, stvarno trebam usporiti.

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, je l ono tebe tvoja dr stavila na neku dijetu u nekom tt?
> Je li imaš tu neku dijetu napisanu ili? Ako imaš možeš li mi je poslati?
> 22 tt a već sam 6 kg dobila, stvarno trebam usporiti.


 Da da od 18 tj tako nekako sam na dijeti, ima ma netu jelovnik od 1800 kalorija. Da sad netipkam.. aliii samo po preporuci dr.... u 18 tj sam bila već na 7.5 kg... od tad na dijeti i čak kilaža i pala.... što nije ni loše.... budem iz rađaone izašla lakša nego kad sam zatrudnila.... 

Danas na pregledu 35tj 6 dana... kilaža bebe 2786gr, dva prsta otvorena...i 5.5 kg u plusu od početka... 
sad čekamo nestrpljivo...

----------


## marla-s

> Danas na pregledu 35tj 6 dana... kilaža bebe 2786gr, dva prsta otvorena...i 5.5 kg u plusu od početka... 
> sad čekamo nestrpljivo...


Zelim ti da se beba jos malo strpi, barem koji tjedan. A sto se kila tice, uistinu si malo dobila!

----------


## Ginger

> Nivana, je l ono tebe tvoja dr stavila na neku dijetu u nekom tt?
> Je li imaš tu neku dijetu napisanu ili? Ako imaš možeš li mi je poslati?
> 22 tt a već sam 6 kg dobila, stvarno trebam usporiti.


 :lool: 
daj se skockaj, ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoci u 24.tt bila na +10  :Grin: 
ak je beba ok, nemas gd, onda nemas beda  :Wink:

----------


## Nivana

sta ga mene sekira...gledam nalazeeeee...i pokusavam dokucist sta koji dio znaci i blago mi nista nije jasno...ako moze prijevod na naski
sta znaci??
cx za 2/3čl
za 1.5 do ovoja i gl-3-2

bonastra jel bilo stogod ovih dana.?? sretnoooooooo

i da kad ste vi krenuli u bolnicu na ctg i to(uredne trudnoce)

----------


## j-la

Beba je ok, guk mi je 3,3 bio prošle sedmice. 
Ginger ti si zgodnica kojoj ne treba puno da skine višak, ja lako natucem ali teško skidam.
Zato mi valja pripaziti  :Wink:

----------


## Ribica 1

Kako vas dr pregledavaju jeste li otvorene? Meni pogleda s onim L metalnim "nosacima za police" (ne znam kako ih opisati), malo razmakne i kaze sve ok. Je li to dovoljno? Vidim da se cesto spominju xxx prstiju otvorena. Je li gura prste kad vec ovako vidi otvorenost pa onda mjeri?

----------


## Ginger

j-la daj, vidla sam i ja tvoje misice  :Wink: 
ma nije lose pripaziti, al nemas razloga za brigu, nije to nesto puno kila

----------


## Ribica 1

> Da da od 18 tj tako nekako sam na dijeti, ima ma netu jelovnik od 1800 kalorija. Da sad netipkam.. aliii samo po preporuci dr.... u 18 tj sam bila već na 7.5 kg... od tad na dijeti i čak kilaža i pala.... što nije ni loše.... budem iz rađaone izašla lakša nego kad sam zatrudnila.... 
> 
> Danas na pregledu 35tj 6 dana... kilaža bebe 2786gr, dva prsta otvorena...i 5.5 kg u plusu od početka... 
> sad čekamo nestrpljivo...


5,5kg u plusu i na dijeti si? A ja 31tt i 9kg u plusu i sve ok. Zasto te stavila na dijetu?

----------


## Nivana

> Kako vas dr pregledavaju jeste li otvorene? Meni pogleda s onim L metalnim "nosacima za police" (ne znam kako ih opisati), malo razmakne i kaze sve ok. Je li to dovoljno? Vidim da se cesto spominju xxx prstiju otvorena. Je li gura prste kad vec ovako vidi otvorenost pa onda mjeri?


gurne prste  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: v

----------


## Nivana

> 5,5kg u plusu i na dijeti si? A ja 31tt i 9kg u plusu i sve ok. Zasto te stavila na dijetu?


preventive radi bar mislim, u prvoj trudnoci sam imala problema s tlakom...
a i ona je na takvom glas da needa da se njene trudnice previse zdebljaju....a i ono do 18tj sam bila dobila 7.5 kg kud bi ja stigla da nije nje...
bila bih bure.,,,

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni u ovoj T jos nije gurala, a u prosloj mislim da je to napravila na zadnjem pregledu.

----------


## Nivana

meni na svakom pregledu gleda ulozivost(to s prstima) i prepipava trbuh kao di pocima dije glava i tako to,,,poslje se oblacim i dolazim na uzv...

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni je prvo uzv pa zatim skicne jesam li zatvorena. Zar glavu ne vidi na uzv pa je i tu mora trazit?

----------


## Nivana

> Meni je prvo uzv pa zatim skicne jesam li zatvorena. Zar glavu ne vidi na uzv pa je i tu mora trazit?


a mozda zbog redosljeda, a mozda voli da me pipa  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
prvo sve ispipa pa onda na uzv da vidi jel pogodila...hahahha

----------


## Ribica 1

Moja ima siroke prste pa bolje da me ne dira.

----------


## 6xmamica

> sta ga mene sekira...gledam nalazeeeee...i pokusavam dokucist sta koji dio znaci i blago mi nista nije jasno...ako moze prijevod na naski
> sta znaci??
> cx za 2/3čl
> za 1.5 do ovoja i gl-3-2
> 
> bonastra jel bilo stogod ovih dana.?? sretnoooooooo
> 
> i da kad ste vi krenuli u bolnicu na ctg i to(uredne trudnoce)


Nivana,cervix ti je skraćen za 2/3 članka,otvorena si 1,5 cm(ili ti ga 1 prst) do ovoja i glavice i glava je na -3,-2 znači beba se još nije spustila u malu zdjelicu.Kad se spušta onda su brojke u plusu(+1,+2,+3)

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana,cervix ti je skraćen za 2/3 članka,otvorena si 1,5 cm(ili ti ga 1 prst) do ovoja i glavice i glava je na -3,-2 znači beba se još nije spustila u malu zdjelicu.Kad se spušta onda su brojke u plusu(+1,+2,+3)


Hvala ti, iako je ona rekla da sam 2 prsta otvorena...  ma nije ni bitno, ima još vremna.. ...

----------


## bornastra

Drage,
jučer, 09.08.2018. na svijet je stigla moja najdivnija curica ❤️

Od ponedjeljka sam bila u bolnici zbog supspektnog CTG-a, a u srijedu kada sam trebala doma je krenulo pomalo i otvaranje... porod nam se odužio, no vrijedi svake sekunde!

----------


## Optimist

Divno, cestitam na kcerkici! Uzivajte, mazite se i pazite!
Vasa je dosla tocno 6 mj. poslije nase  :Smile:

----------


## 6xmamica

Bornastra, čestitam na curici!!! Sad uživaj u svom smotuljku i mazite se i pazite!

----------


## Ribica 1

Cestitam na curici!

----------


## marla-s

Cestitam, bornastra! [emoji173]

----------


## Nivana

Bornastra čestitke.... <3 sad uživancija na maksimalno....,

----------


## Nivana

Pomalo, pomalo i eto mene na vrh liste,... iskreno jedva dočekala.... a sad nemoj da netko ode prije mene... pozzz svimaaa

Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 ()
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## leptirići

> Drage,
> jučer, 09.08.2018. na svijet je stigla moja najdivnija curica ❤️
> 
> Od ponedjeljka sam bila u bolnici zbog supspektnog CTG-a, a u srijedu kada sam trebala doma je krenulo pomalo i otvaranje... porod nam se odužio, no vrijedi svake sekunde!


Cestitke na curi :Heart:

----------


## 6xmamica

> Pomalo, pomalo i eto mene na vrh liste,... iskreno jedva dočekala.... a sad nemoj da netko ode prije mene... pozzz svimaaa
> 
> Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
> 6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
> little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
> ...


Nivana, ja cu prije tebe sigurno, s obzirom na moje stanje  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, ja cu prije tebe sigurno, s obzirom na moje stanje


A ok pustim te.,  :Wink:  ali ipak ne previše prerano......

----------


## 6xmamica

Mislim da kad prestanem sa svom terapijom iduci tjedan i dignem se da bu to zacas islo, obzirom da grlica nema i otvorena 3 cm... Samo da dođemo do 36.tj,poslije ima dozvolu za izac kad hoce(jos 4 dana  :Smile: )

----------


## Libra

Cure da li znate tko u Zg osim dr. Harni radi 5d uzv???

----------


## little_angel

Aaaaa čestitke bornastra.... Mazite se i uživajte ❤️❤️

----------


## little_angel

Nivana brzo brzo si ti... Proć će za čas  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## VeraM

> Cure da li znate tko u Zg osim dr. Harni radi 5d uzv???


Što je 5d uzv?

----------


## Nivana

Jutro svima.... 
da li ima pomoći za mene
Kad ležim/ sjedim nemoguce mi se ustat kako me bole prepone i doljnji dio trbuha?
Noću da se okrenem to su bolovi u preponama za popiz.... kad sjedim i hoću da pomaknem nogu kao da nisu moje od bolova... 
ovo je za plakat... 
samo mi nemojte rec izdrži još malooo...

----------


## marla-s

Nivana, da li bi ti mozda pomogli oblozi, kupka, lagana masaza? Vjerujem da se vec potpomazes s jastucima i sl?

----------


## marla-s

Mene sram reci, no pojavili su mi se hemeroidi. Bili su mi i u prijasnjoj trudnici, no dosta kasnije. Sad sam tek 12 tt, no moram uglavnom mirovati pa mi valjda i to utjece... Svakako vrlo neugodno. Imate iskustva, mozda s nekim novijim preparatima na trzistu? Imam kod kuce neki na bazi propolisa i trenutno ga koristim, no ne osjecam mnogo olaksanje...

I jos bi nesto pitala. Kad ste i sto radili od pretraga u trudnovi? Meni su do sad gledali urin, kks, nuhalni nabor. Uskoro moram ponoviti urinokulturu jer su mi nasli Esherihiju coli. No nakon antibiotika mi nisu ponavljalu, rekli su da bi malo pricekali...

----------


## Libra

Marla koliko si bila tt kad si isla na mjerenje nuhalnog??

----------


## 6xmamica

> Jutro svima.... 
> da li ima pomoći za mene
> Kad ležim/ sjedim nemoguce mi se ustat kako me bole prepone i doljnji dio trbuha?
> Noću da se okrenem to su bolovi u preponama za popiz.... kad sjedim i hoću da pomaknem nogu kao da nisu moje od bolova... 
> ovo je za plakat... 
> samo mi nemojte rec izdrži još malooo...


Ne moras nis ni rec, znam kak ti je... Ok, ja i ne sjedim jer ne smijem, al kad se okrecem u krevetu, ova stidna kost mi tolko krcka i boli me ko da je slomljena, a kad se dignem na wc moram si pomoc dic nogu da obujem slapu :/
Ja isto ne znam kak cu ustat iz tog kreveta sad za koji dan, ja sam polupokretna..

----------


## marla-s

Curke, sjecam se iz prosle trudnoce da mi je ustajanje bilo daleko lakse prebacivanjem na bok, te izdahom prilikom samog ustajanja (ostala mi navika od joge, a ispostavila se korisnom i u toj situaciji). Samo bez naglih pokreta...




> Marla koliko si bila tt kad si isla na mjerenje nuhalnog??


Bila sam 11+1 i ginica je to radila u sklopu obaveznog uzv prije vadjenja krvi za Nifty test. Bilo je 2mm, te je komentirala da je sve u redu...

----------


## Libra

> Marla koliko si bila tt kad si isla na mjerenje nuhalnog??


Zaboravila napisati jos ovo.
Marla i ja sam isto to od pretraga radila...urinokulturu i kks. Sad cu jos krvnu grupu i toxoplasmu.

----------


## Libra

> Curke, sjecam se iz prosle trudnoce da mi je ustajanje bilo daleko lakse prebacivanjem na bok, te izdahom prilikom samog ustajanja (ostala mi navika od joge, a ispostavila se korisnom i u toj situaciji). Samo bez naglih pokreta...
> 
> Bila sam 11+1 i ginica je to radila u sklopu obaveznog uzv prije vadjenja krvi za Nifty test. Bilo je 2mm, te je komentirala da je sve u redu...


Super.....bit ce i Nifty u redu....vidjet ces ❤

----------


## marla-s

Nadam se i ja najboljem... [emoji173]

Toxoplazmoza mi je negativna (radila su mi je u sklopu opseznog genetskog testiranja prije IVF-a). Ne znam hoce li je ponavljati... Da, i krvnu grupu su mi vadili. Navodno je sad vade 3 puta u trudnoci...ne znam zasto, a i to mi je novost u odnosu na prijasnju trudnocu...

----------


## Ribica 1

Tri puta krvnu grupu u jednoj trudnoci? Zasto? Pa to se ne mijenja. Meni su vadili jednom na pocetku u prosloj, a u ovoj nisu ni spominjali.

----------


## marla-s

Nisam sigurna, no misli  da  je to vezano za rh faktor. Ja sam doduse O pozitivno i u prosloj t.su mi samo jednom vadili...no evo,  stvari se mijenjaju...

----------


## 6xmamica

Ja imam krvnu grupu iz 2002 i to je to(A+) ... Vadila sam posle samo ona antitijela u svakoj trudnoci.

----------


## martinaP

> Nisam sigurna, no misli  da  je to vezano za rh faktor. Ja sam doduse O pozitivno i u prosloj t.su mi samo jednom vadili...no evo,  stvari se mijenjaju...


Ne, samo Rh- vade krv na transfuziji vise puta, zbog moguce senzibilizacije. Meni u 3. trudnoci uopce nisu rasili krvnu grupu, samo markere na hepatitis.

Oko 24. tt (ako se ne ukaze potreba prije) radi se ogtt. Ja sam ga u 2. I 3. trudnoci odbila, u pravilu se radi.  Na pocetku trudnoce i pred porod cervikalne briseve.

----------


## Optimist

Iako sam rh +, mene su takodjer u cca 30+ tt poslali opet vaditi.

----------


## j-la

Je li se ogtt radi kao redovna pretraga u trudnoći ili samo ako imaju indikacije? I šta bi bile indikacije?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Je li se ogtt radi kao redovna pretraga u trudnoći ili samo ako imaju indikacije? I šta bi bile indikacije?


Ovisi od prakse doktora. Moj radi OGTT po defaultu oko 24 TT.
Mislim da znaju slati i ako trudnica dobiva puno na težini.

----------


## martinaP

Moja dr salje sve trudnice na ogtt.

----------


## little_angel

Moja ginekologica isto šalje svih na OGTT oko 24-28 tjedna... krvnu grupu sam vadila na početku jednom.. iako imam nalaz i od prve dvije trudnoće ali ona je svjedno dala da se vadi.. Toxoplazmu je ponavlja 2 puta jer je negativna
 U 26 tjednu je opet kontrolirala svu krv i urin i rekla mi je da je to bilo zadnje vađenje krvi.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ogtt nijednom, a krv vadim svakim mj zbog trombofilije i to idem u dva laba, jedan za trombocite a u drugi za veliki koag. Za ogtt je rekla da nema indikacija da mi radi. I sad u 31tt sam radila nalaze za zeljezo i urin.

----------


## marla-s

> Ne, samo Rh- vade krv na transfuziji vise puta, zbog moguce senzibilizacije. Meni u 3. trudnoci uopce nisu rasili krvnu grupu, samo markere na hepatitis.


Rekao mi je dr danas da vade 3 puta tijekom trudnoce i rhi- i rh+ (ja sam plus), jer se vide stvari koje mogu biti daleko opasnije za zenu od rh, a te su stvari navodno promjenjive. Nisam pitala detalje, vjerujem da bi netko od struke to podrobnije objasnio.

Ogtt mi u prosloj trudnoci nisu radili, a sad ce u 25.tt (drugi dr, druga praksa...)

Markere za hepatitis vjerujem da nece raditi jer sam ih radila nedavno zbog ulaska u IVF.

Danas sam doznala da nosim curicu...jos sam malo izvan sebe od srece, ne zbog spola (iako sam se nadala zenskoj energiji u kuci gdje su vec muz i sin), vec jer sam u strahu cekala nalaz Nifty testa... tek sad imam osjecaj da sam na "putu" trudnoce, kao da mi je netko rekao "dobrodosla"... prvi put sam u trudnoci malo opustena i zapravo sretna i uzbudjena [emoji3]

----------


## Ribica 1

Marla-s cestitam na curici i DOBRODOSLA u trudnocu!

----------


## maca papucarica

Marla-s čestitam na dobrom nalazu, djevojčici i dobrom osjećaju. Nadam se da će ti sa vremenom biti sve ljepše i ljepše  :Yes:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav s mora!

Bornastra, čestitam na mirisnom smotuljku!!

Marka, vjerujem koliko ti je laknulo jer znam koliko mene kopka sto nisam napravila neki od neinvazivnih testova... 

Ja sam preskočila jedan pregleda jer sam na godišnjem i sad pomalo nestrpljivo iščekujem sljedeci tjedan i upravo idem zvati ginekologa da se naručim. 

Vjerujem da mi slijedi urinokultura. Znam da ce mi raditi testove senzibilizacije jer sam RH—. Ne znam za ovaj podatak sto se jos vidi vazno za trudnicu da se bas tri puta vadi krvna grupa.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ni meni nije jasno sto vide iz krvne grupe.

----------


## Ribica 1

https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clana...-foto-20171212

----------


## leptirići

> Pozdrav s mora!
> 
> Bornastra, čestitam na mirisnom smotuljku!!
> 
> Marka, vjerujem koliko ti je laknulo jer znam koliko mene kopka sto nisam napravila neki od neinvazivnih testova... 
> 
> Ja sam preskočila jedan pregleda jer sam na godišnjem i sad pomalo nestrpljivo iščekujem sljedeci tjedan i upravo idem zvati ginekologa da se naručim. 
> 
> Vjerujem da mi slijedi urinokultura. Znam da ce mi raditi testove senzibilizacije jer sam RH—. Ne znam za ovaj podatak sto se jos vidi vazno za trudnicu da se bas tri puta vadi krvna grupa.


Kad se rade ti testovi senzibilacije, ja sam isto RH-, 
ne sjecam se kad sam to radila u prosloj trudnoci

----------


## sarasvati

Sjecam se jednog u šestom mjesecu (Pamtim stambilj na papiru) i mislim u osmom mjesecu. Sad sam na moru i nisu mi papiri pri ruci pa ti kazem samo po sjećanju.

----------


## leptirići

Sto se tice krvne grupe, ja isto u ovoj trudnoci nisam ponovno vadila, nego me je ginekologica na prvom pregledu trazila ako imam orginal nalaz iz prve trudnoce da joj donesen, i rekla mi je da ne trebam ponovno vadit.

----------


## leptirići

> Sjecam se jednog u šestom mjesecu (Pamtim stambilj na papiru) i mislim u osmom mjesecu. Sad sam na moru i nisu mi papiri pri ruci pa ti kazem samo po sjećanju.


Joj ja sam prvo dijete rodila prije 9 godina(sutra nam rockas) , imala sam 25 godina i nisam nista citala, internet nisam jos imala u kuci u to vrijeme, mila majka, obavim pregled kad moram, sta mi ginekolog kaze to je to, nista ne pitam, a ovo sada mi je koma, procitas sve i svasta, puno sam mirnija bila u prvoj trudnoci.

----------


## Ribica 1

Sto vide citam manje znam. Kasnije cu provjerit sto mi pise na nalazu iz prve T. Radila sam nalaz u zgradi iza Petrove bolnice.

----------


## Ribica 1

Evo sam nasla nalaz. Test otkrivanja antieritrocitnih protutijela:negativan

----------


## marla-s

Curke <3




> https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clana...-foto-20171212


Hvala ti na ovom linku, korisno je i mnogo objasnjava. Nikad do sad nisam ni pomislila da je to toliko kompleksno....i opasno ako dodje do promjena... Uglavnom, vise necu vadjenje krvne grupe smatrati nepotrebnom, dosadnom pretragom. Samo neka oni vade i provjeravaju...

I da, dobro kazete - mirniji i bezbrizniji smo bili kad smo manje znali. Ja proslu trudnocu niti sam osjetila, niti sam znala za sve sto moze poci po zlu. A cak i ono sto sam znala nisam mnogo dozivljavala, niti smatrala "prijetnjom". Dobro su pjevali Prljavci: "...sve je lako kad si mlad....svaka rana manje boli..."

----------


## little_angel

Pridružujem se... Meni je ova treća puno stresnija od prve dvije.... Onda sam manje čitala manje bila zabrinuta, sve mi je bilo nekako jednostavnije... A sad panika za svaku glupost...

----------


## Krenpuh

Pozdrav. Ja sam ovde nova.
Imam pitanje pa ako neko ima iskustva s tim. Kad sam bila 10+4 raden mi je nuhalni nabor koji je bio 0,5, dr mi je rekla da je sve u redu, uopce mi nije nista spominjala, tad nisam ni znala sto je to. Jel to uredan nalaz? Jesu to cm ili mm? Jer sam citala da ako je veci od 3 mm da nije dobro? Pa sam sad zabrinuta malo. 
Hvala vam

----------


## Libra

Cure u kojem tt ste isle na mjerenje nuhalnog?
Negdje sam procitala da je idealno do punih 12 tt.
Ja cu biti malo preko jer mi je dr na go.
Dal da idem kod nekoga drugog ili da cekam svog dr?
Koje je vase misljenje?

----------


## sarasvati

Libra, idealno je za koncentraciju trudnickog proteina plazme (papp-a), ali uobicajeno radimo kombinirani između 11 i 13tt. Iza 13tt relevantnost vrijednosti i Papa i slobodnog Beta hcg-a opadaju.

----------


## sarasvati

A ja nekako drugacije, ne mogu ja bez čitanja i konzultacija. Puno sam vise čitala u prvoj trudnoći, pretpostavljam jer he bila prva i imala sam vise vremena. A zabrinutija sam sada. Zabrinutija jedino u pogledu zdravlja djeteta.

----------


## Libra

> Libra, idealno je za koncentraciju trudnickog proteina plazme (papp-a), ali uobicajeno radimo kombinirani između 11 i 13tt. Iza 13tt relevantnost vrijednosti i Papa i slobodnog Beta hcg-a opadaju.


Kombinirani preskacem radi godina. Ovo sam mislila mjerenje u sklopu Nifty testa raditi pa sam sad sva na iglama i sto upitnika iznad glave.

----------


## sarasvati

Slobodno ga napravi tada bez nedoumica.

----------


## marla-s

Libra, ne bih rekla da ces zakasniti s pregledom ako pricekas svog dr. jer je sve to vrijeme koje navode kao povoljno za mjerenje. Meni su konkretno mjerili s 11+1, mislila sam da je prerano, no ispostavilo se da nije.

----------


## VeraM

Joj, vama po većim gradovim sve te testove i pretrage daju i nude. Mi imamo uzv, papa test, urinokulturu i krvne pretrage. Za ove druge  pretrage sam saznala tek ovdje na forumu.

----------


## Libra

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima!

----------


## Isabel

Bok trudnice moje, evo da se i ja napokon malo javim! Bila sam na odmoru i danas se vratila na posao. Radim još dva tjedna i onda kreće porodiljni  :Very Happy: ! Mi smo imali malu turneju, bili smo prvo na glampingu u Sloveniji na par dana, pa onda par dana Zagreb a onda tjedan dana na Braču! Tamo smo istraživali lijepe plaže i uvale, razna mjesta i super nam je bilo! Nisam se puno umarala, plivali smo i uživali.. . Presretna sam što smo mogli otići na more!

Mog malog sad već ozbiljno osjetim gotovo cijeli dan, ne samo dok mirujem! Tako sam sretna i smirena kad vidim i osjetim da mi trbuščić skakuće jer znam da je sve u redu! Bila su par mirnija dana tjekom godišnjeg pa sam ga slušala na baby watceru čisto da se uvjerim da je u redu. Još me uvijek muči žgaravica, to me prati tokom cijele trudnoće no osim toga sam super!
Prije odlaska na more bili smo na pregledu i sve je bilo odlično, imao je tad preko kilu i 30cm. Malo me taj šećer zabrinuo pa smo morali raditi onaj GUK kućni profil koji je prošao iznenađujuće lako, iako sam se bojala kako ćemo sami vaditi krv iz prsta doma i to. Nalaz tog GUK-a mi je uredan pa me čeka samo kontrola istog kroz par tjedana. 

Ja već razmišljam o pregledima u bolnici, kada to krenuti, voljela bi kod dr. Grgića u Vinogradskoj al ne znam kako ga uhvatiti. Imam još samo jedan pregled kod svog dr. Radončića i sljedeći bi onda trebao biti u bolnici. Danas smo ušli u 32. tjedan i ne mogu vjerovati da sam već do 32. dogurala  :Razz: ! Naravno da me sad prati novi strah osim gubitka (kako je bilo u 1.) a to je prijevremeni porod, no tješim se i nagovaram malog da se strpi još bar 5 tjedana a onda može kad hoće!

----------


## Isabel

*Bornastra* čestitam ti od srca na divnoj curici  :Very Happy:  :Heart: ! Javi nam se kad stigneš da čujemo kako ste...

----------


## Isabel

I još da pitam ide li tko na trudnički tečaj u Vinogradsku u 9.mj.? Počinje 03.09.

----------


## sarasvati

Isabel, na mom porodu je bio dr. Grgić!

----------


## leptirići

Jel zna netko jel se moram na uzv u Petrovoj narucit, sad sam bila na pregledu i moja ginekologica me poslala  na uzv u Petrovu, jer mora imati jedan uzv iz bolnice

----------


## 6xmamica

Isabel, i meni je Grgic ok, al evo ja sad vec idem tam na preglede i to nikakvog reda ni poretka... Zadnji put sam bila srijedu, trebala je bit dr. Gall, a bio je Bolanča(makar i njega volim). Grgic je tam po onom njihovom rasporedu utorkom.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći bila jako sretna kad sam saznala da nisam obvezna ici u TA. Tako planiram i u ovoj.  Doci samo na porod. Jedan od razloga je ovaj koji je mamica navela.

----------


## leptirići

Sta nije obavezno zadnjih nekoliko tjedana ici u TA?
Ja mislim da svaki ginekolog svoju politiku vodi

----------


## Isabel

I mene zanima kaj nije obavezno iza 36tt ići u TA?

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći bila jako sretna kad sam saznala da nisam obvezna ici u TA. Tako planiram i u ovoj.  Doci samo na porod. Jedan od razloga je ovaj koji je mamica navela.


ni ja nisam išla u TA, ni u jednoj trudnoći.

----------


## 6xmamica

Ja ne znam jel obavezno ili nije, ja uvijek zavrsim tam na pregledima nakon 20 i nekog tjedna zbog komplikacija u trudnoci(cervix, otvaranje itd)  i od tad me oni kontroliraju do poroda

----------


## Beti3

> Sta nije obavezno zadnjih nekoliko tjedana ici u TA?
> Ja mislim da svaki ginekolog svoju politiku vodi


U Rijeci se ne ide. Tek ako prođe termin, svaki drugi dan na amnioskopiju i/ili pregled.

----------


## sarasvati

Nije obvezno ici u TA. Ako tvoj odabrani ginekolog ima ctg, obavljaš potrebno kod njega. 
Mislim da se stvar proširila jer primarni ginekolozi pošalju u bolnicu zbog nedostatkanopreme ili njihove komocije. Moj ginekolog je meni radio ctg u zadnjim tjednima i pregledao plodnu vodu kad sam prekoračila 40tt. 
Svaka preporuka za zaobići TA  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, kako ste svi?

----------


## leptirići

> Nije obvezno ici u TA. Ako tvoj odabrani ginekolog ima ctg, obavljaš potrebno kod njega. 
> Mislim da se stvar proširila jer primarni ginekolozi pošalju u bolnicu zbog nedostatkanopreme ili njihove komocije. Moj ginekolog je meni radio ctg u zadnjim tjednima i pregledao plodnu vodu kad sam prekoračila 40tt. 
> Svaka preporuka za zaobići TA


I meni je moja u prosloj radila ctg, al me je svejedno poslala pred kraj, mislim da je bilo oko 36 tj.u bolnicu.
I sto mi je sad cudno u prvoj me nije uopce slala u bolnicu na uzv, a sad je, kao mora imat uzv iz bolnice, nemam pojma zasto, inace nije pricljiva.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, kako ste svi?


Mi smo super, ja sam se napokon oporavila i skinula sa tableta za bolove. Beba raste na očigled, vec je prava bucka... super spava... milina ❤️ Jedino braco sad divlja, fali mu vrtić, vec smo mjesec i pol na moru.
Kako ti? Koji si tt? Jesi saznala sta nosis?

----------


## Isabel

*Bluebella*  :grouphug: ! Super je čuti da si dobro i da su dječica super! Jao ja se nekako nadam da će i moj maleni dobro spavati, nekako potajno si mislim da će me sad s drugim baš ići   :Smile: , jer malena je bila super zahtjevna bebolica!

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* ! Super je čuti da si dobro i da su dječica super! Jao ja se nekako nadam da će i moj maleni dobro spavati, nekako potajno si mislim da će me sad s drugim baš ići  , jer malena je bila super zahtjevna bebolica!


Isabel kako to da ides drugo roditi u vinogradsku? Koliko se sjecam curku si u Petrovoj...

----------


## Isabel

Pričala sam nedugo s dr. R. i on mi je savjetovao Vinogradsku. Kaže da je u Petrovoj totalni kaos, uzasna gužva i nered a u V kaže da se pun o toga promijenilo, da su radili na reputaciji, trude se i da immaju puno mladih i kvalitetnih doktora. Preporučio mije par njih pa sam odlučila tako. Plus tamo idem svaka dva-tri tjedna po Clexane, na krvne pretrage i sl. pa sam se udomačila već  :Smile: . Svi su zbilja susretljivi i dragi, isam još naletila na nekog neljubaznog.

----------


## sarasvati

> I meni je moja u prosloj radila ctg, al me je svejedno poslala pred kraj, mislim da je bilo oko 36 tj.u bolnicu.
> I sto mi je sad cudno u prvoj me nije uopce slala u bolnicu na uzv, a sad je, kao mora imat uzv iz bolnice, nemam pojma zasto, inace nije pricljiva.


Ne znam zasto to rade. Obavi jedan uzv i to je to, ostalo kod nje :D

----------


## sarasvati

> Mi smo super, ja sam se napokon oporavila i skinula sa tableta za bolove. Beba raste na očigled, vec je prava bucka... super spava... milina ❤️ Jedino braco sad divlja, fali mu vrtić, vec smo mjesec i pol na moru.
> Kako ti? Koji si tt? Jesi saznala sta nosis?


Bas lijepo! 
Ako druga beba “mora” biti drugačija od prve, onda smo mi nagrabusili sa spavanjem  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas okruglih 19tt. Saznala tko mi je podstanar jos s 12tt. Uskoro se vracam s mora i odmah idem na pregled pa cemo čuti je li i dalje dečko koji nam stiže u obitelj!

Mojoj pase more, ali ovdje ima veliko drustvo pa je super.

----------


## sarasvati

> Pričala sam nedugo s dr. R. i on mi je savjetovao Vinogradsku. Kaže da je u Petrovoj totalni kaos, uzasna gužva i nered a u V kaže da se pun o toga promijenilo, da su radili na reputaciji, trude se i da immaju puno mladih i kvalitetnih doktora. Preporučio mije par njih pa sam odlučila tako. Plus tamo idem svaka dva-tri tjedna po Clexane, na krvne pretrage i sl. pa sam se udomačila već . Svi su zbilja susretljivi i dragi, isam još naletila na nekog neljubaznog.


Ja sam bila zadovoljna Vinogradskoj i opet joj se vracam i s drugim porodom, ali tamo me svakako vuče primalja koja mi je bila na prvom porodu, a nadam se da ce se poklopiti da ce biti i na drugom. Doktore sto manje vidim, to bolje. Valjda mogu oba poroda biti lijepa i ugodna.

----------


## 6xmamica

I ja cu evo sesti put rodit u Vinogradskoj... Meni su tam doktori svi ok... Malo vise volim Kosecku, Grgica, Bolancu, Gall al svi su stvarno ok i pazljivi...sad imaju puno specijalizanata, to sam bas sad primjetila dok sam lezala gore 2 tjedna.

----------


## Bluebella

> Pričala sam nedugo s dr. R. i on mi je savjetovao Vinogradsku. Kaže da je u Petrovoj totalni kaos, uzasna gužva i nered a u V kaže da se pun o toga promijenilo, da su radili na reputaciji, trude se i da immaju puno mladih i kvalitetnih doktora. Preporučio mije par njih pa sam odlučila tako. Plus tamo idem svaka dva-tri tjedna po Clexane, na krvne pretrage i sl. pa sam se udomačila već . Svi su zbilja susretljivi i dragi, isam još naletila na nekog neljubaznog.


U pravu je R, kaos je u Petrovoj, ali eto meni se na porodu nasla super ekipa i stvarno je bilo sve 5, a grozila sam se Petrove i da idem tamo roditi. Odjel babinjaca me najvise iznenadio, sestre su bile predivne prema meni, nemam niti jednu primjedbu.
U Vinogradskoj sam prvo rodila, sve bilo ok, jedino je bed ako te smjeste u staru sobu gdje nema kupatila. Mislim da jos uvijek imaju novi dio i stari dio. Iako, koliko sam skuzila, zene koje idu sa CR obicno smjeste u novu sobu sa kupatilom.
Ti ces na CR?




> Bas lijepo! 
> Ako druga beba “mora” biti drugačija od prve, onda smo mi nagrabusili sa spavanjem 
> 
> Ja sam danas okruglih 19tt. Saznala tko mi je podstanar jos s 12tt. Uskoro se vracam s mora i odmah idem na pregled pa cemo čuti je li i dalje dečko koji nam stiže u obitelj!
> 
> Mojoj pase more, ali ovdje ima veliko drustvo pa je super.


Ne mora druga beba biti drugacija od prve, meni su obe spavailice. Ova mala je cak i bolja od brace, zaspe u 21h i do 5 spava, u 5 cica i do 8/9h smo u krevetu. Za bebu koja je isključivo dojenja od 21 do 5 ujutro je zaista puno... ali ona to odspava.

Cestitam na deckicu... lijepo je imati sina i kcer ❤️

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, ti svakako znas! 

Ja sam bila u sobi koja nije imala svoju kupaonicu, nisam ni znala da postoje sobe koje imaju kupaonicu. Ali sve to poslije mi i nije bili toliko vazno koliko da na porodu bude lijepo.

----------


## Nivana

jesmo svi na broju......a kod mene je vec pocela zvonjava telefona jesi jos u komadu,,, jaooo sanjala sam da si rodila...i sto cudesa-....ako se slucajno ne javim odma na por ili fejs odma potraga di sam, sta sam, jesam rodila?? mozda pretjeruju!!!!!!!


Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
6xmamica 11.09.2018 / (Ž)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## bornastra

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama  :Smile: 

Moja curica i ja se polako uhodavamo, papamo, spavamo, malo nas grčići muče ponekad pa smo nervozni pa malo plačemo, ali suma sumarum- imam najdivniju svoju djevojčicu ❤️
Lovimo neki svoj ritam i zasada je, hvala Bogu sve super...
Od sutra nam nema više tate doma, ali budemo se snašle, moram pohvaliti svojeg supruga koji je divan i u svemu mi pomaže  :Smile: 

Sretnoo svima i što lakši i bezbolniji porodi i oporavak!

----------


## Libra

Cure ako ima neka od vas da je frisko rodila i da joj Baby Watcher vise ne treba javite.
Ja sam voljna kupiti!!!!

----------


## leptirići

Cure..mozete mi reci kada idete na redovan pregled, dali kad vam radi ultrazvuk kaze tezinu i velicinu bebe? Tj.zanima me kako vam izgeda taj ultrazvuk?

----------


## sarasvati

Težinu sam pred kraj trudnice znala, a veličinu svaki put prati, mjeri sve sto moze/treba dok je mala beba. Pusta mi srce. 

Sutra idem na pregled, Radit ce anomaly scan. Ja sam sutra 19+3 i veselim sto cu vidjeti nakon dužeg vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

> Težinu sam pred kraj trudnice znala, a veličinu svaki put prati, mjeri sve sto moze/treba dok je mala beba. Pusta mi srce. 
> 
> Sutra idem na pregled, Radit ce anomaly scan. Ja sam sutra 19+3 i veselim sto cu vidjeti nakon dužeg vremena.


Sara jel privatno ides na anomaly scan?

----------


## leptirići

> Težinu sam pred kraj trudnice znala, a veličinu svaki put prati, mjeri sve sto moze/treba dok je mala beba. Pusta mi srce. 
> 
> Sutra idem na pregled, Radit ce anomaly scan. Ja sam sutra 19+3 i veselim sto cu vidjeti nakon dužeg vremena.


Uopce nisam sigurna u to sto moja ginekologica radi, bila sam prosli tjedan na pregledu i ok....gledala je bebu na uzv, rekla je srce kuca, ruke i noge su tu, pitam ju koliko je velika od prilike, da mi ne moze to reci...da je sve ok, al nek idem na uzv u Petrovu da ce oni sve detaljno reci.
Pa mislim da mi je i ona to komotno mogla reci.
I da tko tebi radi anomaly scan, ja zvala privatno i rekli mi 600 kn

----------


## Isabel

Meni uvijek moj dr.R. sve pokaže. Prvo gleda glavicu, pa trup, mjeri tamo sve nešto, gleda je li u parametrima s tjednima, prebaci na 4D pa nam ga slika par puta i to mi pošalje na mail  :Smile: . Ja ga uvijek pitam koliko je velik pa mi kaže koliko ima cm i grama.
Sljedeći tjedan imam pregled pa će mjeriti protoke jer smo u 32.tt.

* Idem privatno ali ne znam točno koliko košta pregled (mislim 400-500kn) jer su meni pokriveni od osiguranja.

----------


## leptirići

> Meni uvijek moj dr.R. sve pokaže. Prvo gleda glavicu, pa trup, mjeri tamo sve nešto, gleda je li u parametrima s tjednima, prebaci na 4D pa nam ga slika par puta i to mi pošalje na mail . Ja ga uvijek pitam koliko je velik pa mi kaže koliko ima cm i grama.
> Sljedeći tjedan imam pregled pa će mjeriti protoke jer smo u 32.tt.
> 
> * Idem privatno ali ne znam točno koliko košta pregled (mislim 400-500kn) jer su meni pokriveni od osiguranja.


Ova moja je socijalni, nije privatni, pa predpostavljam da zato tako i radi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Isabel

Mlade mamice sa friškim iskustvom molim savjet! Idemo sutra u shopping robice za maloga (HM i Next) i strašno se dvoumim koju veličinu. Da li da mu kupujem većinski 50 ili da odmah krenem s 56? Ja ne volim da je beba u jako velikom i da pliva u robici, radije bi da mu je onak taman lijepo ili mrvicu veće. Imati će platnene pelene pa moram računati i da ga to malo "poveća". 

Od robice kupujemo one kombinezone - onzie (s nogicama) i bodije dugih rukava sa kopčanjam sa strane za prvo vrijeme i hlačice s nogicama. Nikakve fancy traperice, majčice, hoodice za sad... Mora mu biti ugodno i praktično  :Smile: .

Kakva su vaša iskustva s veličinama u početku?

----------


## Ginger

Isabel moje bebice se radjaju male i njima je 50 vise nego dovoljno
ni ja ne volim preveliku robicu, imam traume od prve curice koja se rodila s 44 cm i plivala je u svemu, a 56 je tada bio najmanji broj
tj. manji je bilo izuzetno tesko naci tada, sada ih ima svugdje

----------


## Ginger

i sto se tice pregleda, moja soc.gin. na uzv gleda sve i detaljna je, al sam uvijek isla i dr.R na vece ultrazvuke, jer on ima bolji aparat
a i on je on  :Smile:

----------


## nicky_111

> Mlade mamice sa friškim iskustvom molim savjet! Idemo sutra u shopping robice za maloga (HM i Next) i strašno se dvoumim koju veličinu. Da li da mu kupujem većinski 50 ili da odmah krenem s 56? Ja ne volim da je beba u jako velikom i da pliva u robici, radije bi da mu je onak taman lijepo ili mrvicu veće. Imati će platnene pelene pa moram računati i da ga to malo "poveća". 
> 
> Od robice kupujemo one kombinezone - onzie (s nogicama) i bodije dugih rukava sa kopčanjam sa strane za prvo vrijeme i hlačice s nogicama. Nikakve fancy traperice, majčice, hoodice za sad... Mora mu biti ugodno i praktično .
> 
> Kakva su vaša iskustva s veličinama u početku?


Moja se rodila sa 46cm i 2370g. Ja sam kupovala br 56 i to joj je bilo veliko u početku. 50 joj je bio ok do prvih mjesec dana al već sa mjesec dana i 3kg joj je 50 bio mali. Imam i neke stvarčice 46 koje nikad nije obukla. Sad smo 2.5 mjeseca, skoro 5kg i 56 nam postaje mali po dužini.

Imaj na umu da veličina 50 u C&A, H&M, lidl, pepco, kik su skroz različiti tak da je bolje kupovat vizualno nego po broju. HM su duži i uži modeli ali su tanji pamuk od C&A što je za toplije vrijeme bolje. Kod bodija koji se kopčaju sa strane beba prek trbuha ima dvostruku tkaninu što je za extra vrućine koma.

----------


## milasova8

Isabel,moj sin se rodio tocno 50 cm i u 56 je plivao..pa smo morali nadokupiti 50..
Odjeca iz H&Ma je veca nego sta su brojevi,tako da tamo ako kupujes kupi 50 slobodno..
Zaru mozes 56 oni imaju manje kalupe..
A next se ne sjecam..tamo sam mu kupovala kad je bio par mjeseci i cini mi se da je isto mrvu vece..
Hlacice s nogama su nam i 50 bile velike,tako da 50 uzmi slobodno komad -dva..

----------


## Ginger

next su veci brojevi koliko se sjecam
i ove koje su se rodile s 3 kg sam prvih mjesec oblacila u 50, tako da uzmi par komada taj broj
jer, ako ne volis da je preveliko, 56 bi te mogao zivcirati
e sad, ak ti se cura rodila s 3,5 kg i 50+ cm, onda uzmi samo 56

----------


## Bluebella

Ja sam kupovala dosta preko next.com, skoro svu oblekicu sam od njih narucila. Nisam kupovala manje od 56, bilo joj je mrvicu veliko prvih dva tjedna. Rodila se sa 52cm i 3700gr... sad vec nosi 74, bucka je cijela.

----------


## sarasvati

> Uopce nisam sigurna u to sto moja ginekologica radi, bila sam prosli tjedan na pregledu i ok....gledala je bebu na uzv, rekla je srce kuca, ruke i noge su tu, pitam ju koliko je velika od prilike, da mi ne moze to reci...da je sve ok, al nek idem na uzv u Petrovu da ce oni sve detaljno reci.
> Pa mislim da mi je i ona to komotno mogla reci.
> I da tko tebi radi anomaly scan, ja zvala privatno i rekli mi 600 kn


E, da. Ja idem privatno i mene trudnički pregled košta 300 ili 400kn. Ja svom primarnom ginekologu samo odnosim kopirane nalaze da slaže u moj fajl.
Ali mislim da može i ona napravit mjere, osim ako nema skroz loš uzv ili je to ipak samo nedostatak dobre volje.

----------


## leptirići

> E, da. Ja idem privatno i mene trudnički pregled košta 300 ili 400kn. Ja svom primarnom ginekologu samo odnosim kopirane nalaze da slaže u moj fajl.
> Ali mislim da može i ona napravit mjere, osim ako nema skroz loš uzv ili je to ipak samo nedostatak dobre volje.


Kod nje sam vodila i prvu trudnocu i bas sam sinoc gledala staru trudnicku knjizicu i uzv gdje je zapisvala mjere bebe, sad nema trudnicke knjizice nego isprinta nalaz na kojem pise moj tlak, kilaza, urin i da kuca srce....
Iako mislim da se ograduje jer ne nedavno bilo nekih prigovora na nju, pa joj je lakse poslat u bolnicu pa nek oni naprave uzv i mjere

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel, ja sam u HM malome kupovala 56 br, a rodio se 54cm tako da mu je bilo tocno. Za nju sam isto uzela neke stvari 56. U nexta sam cula da su brojevi manji pa sam isto uzela 56 ako bude mala za HM-ov 56.

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni jutros na spavacici fleka od mlijeka na desnoj dojci. Je li to prerano s obzirom da sam tek 33 tt? S malim mi mlijeko doslo tek nakon 3 dana.

----------


## Nivana

ja sam uzela bodija od 50-56-62-
ali sve to odokativno...jer u svakoj trg su drugaciji...

mene trbuh uzasno svrbi, mislim da ce puc, poceskat nemogu jer onda svrbi jos vise....i susi se kao koza i po trbuhu se vidi kao da se ljuštri(ne jako onako kao da brasno imam po trbuhu!) pojma nemamm....sutra prvi pregled u bolnici...totoalno nestrpljiva i mislim si ako bog da da se ponovi scenarij iz prve trudnoce... <3 <3
ja bi da rodim nemogu viseeeeeeeee...........

----------


## Isabel

Hvala vam cure!
*
Nivana,* koliko si sad tjedna trudna? Ja ne znam kad da krenem u bolnicu na te preglede... Kak ti je bilo u prvoj? Došla i rodila  :Cool:  :Grin: ?

----------


## Nivana

> Hvala vam cure!
> *
> Nivana,* koliko si sad tjedna trudna? Ja ne znam kad da krenem u bolnicu na te preglede... Kak ti je bilo u prvoj? Došla i rodila ?


Došla na pregled i rodila, bez po muke..  ja došla ovak prazni ruku, bez torbe auta( išla pješke ) ma Ko na izlet... aonooo nema vama nikud danas više....
sad sam 38 tjedan,... a i prvo sam rodila u 38 tj...

----------


## Nivana

Sad si još razmišljam da idem sama i ovaj put ili ipak da me muž odveze?!!! Ma ja sanjam o tome da opet dođem sama i samo javim kući to je to... danas je dan D... ono ja idem rodit a oko mene svi paničari, da boli glava...

----------


## Optimist

E, da, nama se Next pokazao siri a kraci.

----------


## Nivana

Eh jučer 1. Ctg i pregled u bolnici i taman pogodila na nekog nadobudnog doktora, šta god sam pitala on me gledao kao da sam ja ili on došli s Marsa ili nešto tako... ništa pametno nisam saznala ... osim za 5 dana idem opet ..

Mamice jesi ti još u komadu?

----------


## 6xmamica

Mene danas inducirali radi loseg ctga, u srijedu sam nakon pregleda ostala u bolnici radi ctga i danas su odlucili da beba mora van. Uglavnom u 11 sam bila na pregledu 4 cm otvorena, prokinuli vodenjak i u 13:09 dosla moja curka 2880 gr, 49 duga, sa 37+3 tjedna ❤️

----------


## martinaP

Cestitke, 6xmamice. Lijepo ste vi to dogurali. Ako je ctg los, bolje da su inducirali.

----------


## leptirići

> Mene danas inducirali radi loseg ctga, u srijedu sam nakon pregleda ostala u bolnici radi ctga i danas su odlucili da beba mora van. Uglavnom u 11 sam bila na pregledu 4 cm otvorena, prokinuli vodenjak i u 13:09 dosla moja curka 2880 gr, 49 duga, sa 37+3 tjedna ❤️


Cestitke❤

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam!

----------


## ljube555

Cestitam!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ribica 1

Mamice cestitam!!!

----------


## little_angel

Čestitke ❤️

----------


## Nivana

> Mene danas inducirali radi loseg ctga, u srijedu sam nakon pregleda ostala u bolnici radi ctga i danas su odlucili da beba mora van. Uglavnom u 11 sam bila na pregledu 4 cm otvorena, prokinuli vodenjak i u 13:09 dosla moja curka 2880 gr, 49 duga, sa 37+3 tjedna ❤️


*čestitke................*

----------


## miuta821

Cestitam svima koje su postale mame. Nisam dugo pratila. Moja princeza je savršena imamo 4mj+.pre sretna sam. Svima želim da ste sretne kraj male anđele 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 6xmamica

Hvala na cestitkama, cure  :Smile:  
Malo joj sad i svaki dan vade kks i crp radi moje eserihije u trudnoci, a ovak sve drugo je ok. Danas tek manje bljucka plodnu vodu, stalno joj se zelucic dizao od nje, tak da danas eto skuzila cicu pa cickimo po cijeli dan

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Drage mame, trenutno sam u 25.tjednu trudnoce i koliko god da pazim na puno stvari, jednostavno se desi neka glupost koja mi gotovo baci u vodu sav trud i paznju. Danas sam odvela sebe i dijete (4,5god) na hamburger. Ne jedem takve stvari cesto i ovo mi je bio prvi hamburger u ovoj trudnoci. Bile smo u provjerenom restoranu gdje smo i prije znali doci. Jeduci hamburger, primijetila sam da je sredina onako malo sirova, te sam jela samo rubni dio burgera i pecivo. Malo mi je bilo cudno sto je i na pecivu s unutrasnje strane bilo kao da se zalijepilo sirovo meso, ali nekako sam si predocila da je to vjerojatno umak pomijrsan sa sokovima iz mesa. No ipak sam pozvala konobara i zamolila ga da provjer u kuhinji te moje ostatke. On se vratio s isprikom da je hamburger zaista bio slabije pecen i da je na pecivu nekim cudom zavrsilo tog sirovkastog mesa i da mu je zao, ali da je meso svjeze danas stiglo u restoran tako da je sve ok.
Ja sam bila poprilicno ljuta i razocarana sto nisam na vrijeme skuzila sto jedem. Stvarno mi nije palo na pamet da je moguce da sirovo meso bude sljepljeno s umakom u pecivu! I sad se naravno brinem oko te nesretne toksoplazme, a doktora imam tek u utorak..
Molim vas da li je ijedna od vas imala slicnu situaciju i kakva su vasa iskustva? 
Stvarno se osjecam jadno radi sugavog hamburgera i zao mi je sto sam ga uopce narucila danas :/

----------


## Bluebella

6xmamiC čestitam na malo princezi :Heart:

----------


## Nivana

Podsjetnik!!! 

Nivana 03.9.2018 / (M)
Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## sarasvati

Mamice, čestitam!!

----------


## sarasvati

AQ, nemoj sad brinuti oko tog hamburgera. Jela si okolo slabije pečenog dijela mesa, a mozda uopce nisi ni zagrizla dio peciva koje je imalo zalijepljen sirovi dio mesa. A sve skupa je malena količina koja uopce ne mora biti ugorozavajuca. 
Vjerujem da te hamburger nece vidjeti do daljnjeg..  :Smile:

----------


## Isabel

*6xmamica* čestitiam ti od srca  :Very Happy: ! Super što je sve dobro prošlo!
*Nivana* kako si ti? Kako se držiš? Jesi nestrpljiva? Gdje planiraš roditi?

Ja se sve brže umaram, trbuh mi je velik i napet, sve teže spavam, nekad imam osjećaj da će mi se koža raspuknuti koliko je napeta, teško hendlam posao sad već i jedva čekam porodiljni! Još samo 5 dana srećom! Mali je vrlo aktivan, osjećam ga i preko dana i po noći. Podvečer, nakon napornog dana sam primjetila da mi trbuh bude jako napet da me skoro pa i boli, no brzo prođe pa tako svako malo. Mislim da su to BH kontrakcije. Danas sam opet radila GUK profil za kontrolu, nadam se da će mi i ovi nalazi biti uredni. U utorak idemo kod dr. i jedva čekam vidjeti kako je mali  :Heart:  i koliko je narastao. Misim da mi je ovo zadnji pregled privatno i da idući bude u bolnici. Inače sam ljetni tip i volim toplo al ove su me vručine ubile ovo ljeto i pad temperature sam dočekala ko ozebli sunce.

Mi smo malo po malo nabavili skoro sve, fali nam još namještaj koji čekamo i krevetac. Kupili smo robicu neki dan pa čekamo da stigne, pelene i nunalica su već stigle i sve mi je super  :Zaljubljen: ! Sad se veselim krenuti sve prati i pripremati. Kad odem na porodiljni ću polako torbu za rodilište posložiti da ju imamo spremnu.

Tražila sam spavaćice za rodilište jedno mjesec dana (na placu, internetu, u raznim trgovinama) i na kraju slučajno našla, tako da je i to riješeno.

----------


## 6xmamica

Hvala vam jos jednom ma cestitkama! Mi se nadamo danas odlasku doma,vidjet cu kaj ce rec, dosta ke pala na kilazi, sad je na 2610 gr jer kod mene ne dolazi bas brzo mlijeko, al eto malo prije sam ju dojila pa sam ju konacno cula da bas guta tak da krece napokon. Malo ju i nadohrane, ja sam ih molila, mala je i sitna ne mogu bas pustit da gubi tolko na kilazi(a i pozutila je), sam da nas puste doma danas, pa cemo doma jos navlacit i sa el.izdajalicom,tu u bolnici ne mogu nis...

----------


## 6xmamica

Idemo doma, jeeeeejjj

----------


## little_angel

6xmamica... Uživajte sada doma... Doma je ipak doma... I sve je lakše... ❤️❤️

----------


## VeraM

Čestitam novim mamama i bebama. Neka ste mi svi zdravi i sretni. Ja sam sad na 10+1 tt. Zadad je sve ok, srce kuca i nema problema. Moram nalaze vadit još. Polako idem u novu školsku godinu i nadam se da ću moć radit kao i u prvoj trudnoći.

----------


## Ribica 1

Koliko spavacica nosite u rodiliste? Ja sam nosila dvije i svaki dan mi je MM nosio jednu na pranje. A izasli smo 5 dan.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja na neku foru nisam ni jednu umrljala krvlju, a imala sam dvije. Trece jutro sam vec isla doma. Bili sam minimalno u bolnici. Nulti dan sam potrosila na porod koji je bio u 22:50, to je super ispalo!

----------


## nicky_111

Ja sam imala 3. Jedna na meni, druga na pranje a treća ko backup. Imala sam carski i bila na odjelu 4 dana.

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam prirpemila dvije, i nakon dugog traženja našla sam tak lijepe da ih skoro jedva čekam nositi  :Smile: , a inače ih ne volim nositi. Imam i ogrtač koji ću isto ponijeti, taman je do ispod koljena, mekan i lagan. 

Mi smo jučer bili na pregledu, mišek nam je 1.900 gr, protoci super, okrenuo se glavicom prema dolje i doktor kaže sve super :Very Happy: ! Zadnja dva GUK profila su mi uredna no svejedno on kaže da će me u Vinogradskoj sigurno voditi pod gestacijski dijabetes, radi lošeg OGTT-a, bez obzira na naknadna dva uredna GUK-a. S tim u vezi kaže da će me sigurno htjeti poroditi u 38.-39.tt, neće čekati termin. Porod onda dakle može biti ili inducirani ili dogovoreni carski.

Sutra idemo kod dr. Grgića pa ćemo znati više.

----------


## milasova8

Isabel, odlicno za djecaka koji se priprema laganini za upoznati svijet! 
I otkrij nam gdje si kupila spavacice,trebat ce nam <3

----------


## Isabel

Ima ih sad u Extreme Intimo, dugi ili kratki rukav i do koljena su, 100% pamuk, prekrasna siva s bijelim oblacima i roza s bijelim oblacima i duboko kopčanje po sredini. Koštaju 115kn. Kad usporediš one s placa za dojenje i ove je nebo i zemlja, a na placu su 100kn. Gledala sam i na ebay-ju, ne znaš kaj dobivaš a cijene su od 15-40$. Preporučam Extreme Intimo  :Aparatic:

----------


## Nivana

A ja sam odlučila da ću koristit spavaćice iz bolnice,, nezelim komplicirat i igrat s svim tim.,, kad. Se za krvave i to se osuši tko će to  oprati, nezelim nikoga zamarati, imam jednu reda raadi, ali nemislim oblačiti... Na preglede idem svaki drugi dan, kažu može danas a može i za sedam dana, nestrpljiva maksimalno ja a i svi oko mene... plodna voda i uredu, otvorena 2 prsta već neko vrijeme, 
 Jedino skroz imam osjećaj  da moram na wc/ veliku nuždu a idem ja a onda nemoram,;'

 Nes sam čitala da je to kao neki simptom 
Nezz
Uskoro <3

----------


## sarasvati

Nivana, a gdje ces roditi?

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana, a gdje ces roditi?


Slavonija OŽB Požega  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Sad vidim da sam prva kad Nivana rodi. Kako vrijeme leti.

----------


## Nivana

Bome deseti mjesec ovdje će biti napet i pun iščekivanja....

----------


## Ribica 1

Nivana ima li sto nova?

----------


## marla-s

> Jedino skroz imam osjećaj  da moram na wc/ veliku nuždu a idem ja a onda nemoram,;'
> 
>  Nes sam čitala da je to kao neki simptom 
> Nezz


Obicno simptom upale, no nadam se da cete to ipak zaobici...

Spavacice... u "mojoj" bolnici nisu dopustali da ih se nosi od kuce, ne znam da li se sto promijenilo...

Inace, spavacice od organic pamuka po povoljnim cijenama se mogu naci u C&A...sad, kome sto odgovara, vecinom su krace...

----------


## V&NMama

Čestitke svim mamicama koje su u međuvremenu rodile, nije me dugo bilo! Mi smo dobro, tek prošli tjedan saznali da nam stiže seka

----------


## little_angel

Nivana ima novosti kod vas?? ❤️❤️

----------


## Nivana

> Nivana ima li sto nova?





> Nivana ima novosti kod vas?? ❤️❤️


Ima ima, na svijet je došao mali David. 31.08. U 23:10.. težak 3710, dug52 cm.... najslađe biće na svijetu.. danas smo već stigli kući... 

Pozdrav svima <3 <3

----------


## VeraM

Čestitke mami i Davidu.
Dajte neki dobar "lijek" za zatvor. Grozno me muči u ovoj trudnoći, sva sam napuhana i trbuh mi je kao da sam u 5 mjesecu.

----------


## j-la

Vera, meni su pomogle svježe šljive, psilijum ljuspice, donat ili dupla doza mg citrata.
Probaj nešto od toga.

----------


## little_angel

> Ima ima, na svijet je došao mali David. 31.08. U 23:10.. težak 3710, dug52 cm.... najslađe biće na svijetu.. danas smo već stigli kući... 
> 
> Pozdrav svima <3 <3


Uuuu mali ali veliki .... Na moj rođendan je rođen  :Klap: 
Čestitke od srca... Nadam se da je bilo brzo  :Heart:

----------


## 6xmamica

Čestitam, Nivana na velikom dečku! Uživajte sad zajedno  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

> Čestitke mami i Davidu.
> Dajte neki dobar "lijek" za zatvor. Grozno me muči u ovoj trudnoći, sva sam napuhana i trbuh mi je kao da sam u 5 mjesecu.


Smokve, šljive, grožđe, jabuke...

----------


## Ribica 1

Nivana cestitam na deckicu  :Kiss:

----------


## mabo1

Evo nas sa kontrole, danas 31+5
CTG uredan, bebonja je po mjerama za 33 tjedna i tako od početka imamo malo veće mjere. Tako sam i u prvoj T imala mjere maloga za 2 tjedna veće i došao je 17 dana prije termina. Vjerovatno će tako i ovaj put biti. Polako se pakiram i kupujem stvari za bolnicu  :Wink:  Nisam otvorena ali zato osjetim kako mi pritišće dolje neki živac toliko da me presiječe kad se mrda. 
ostaje mi još vaditi krv negdje slijedeći tjedan i kontrola opet 27-og.
Nivana čestitam na bebici!!!

----------


## VeraM

> Smokve, šljive, grožđe, jabuke...


Evo sam se najela smokava, ima ih još po stablima, šljive suhe ne volim, a svježe su nam već prošle. Zato imamo jabuka.
Joj, koliko domaćeg voća, a ona moja neće voće ni nacrtano.

----------


## Nivana

> Uuuu mali ali veliki .... Na moj rođendan je rođen 
> Čestitke od srca... Nadam se da je bilo brzo


Hvala svima... da brzo ekspresno... dosla i odradila sve za 1 h... natipkam uskoro

----------


## leptirići

Cestitke Nivana❤

----------


## bornastra

Čestitke svim mamicama... ❤️

----------


## Libra

Cure koju ste Omegu uzimale u trudnoci?
Da li je u redu Childlife ulje jetre bakalara jer tablete tesko podnosim.

Ovo bi martinaP sigurno znala pa martina ako citas pliz za odgovor. Hvala...


Cestitam svim novopecenim mamicama ❤

----------


## marla-s

Cestitke Nivana! <3

Pitanjce, osjecate li ili ste osjecali (2.trimestar, tocnije 16tt) nekakva "zatezanja", "stezanja" u donjem dijelu stomka?
Osjetim povremeno takve neugodne senzacije, nije doduse nista "opasno bolno" ili neizdrzivo, ali ipak...

----------


## Sanny25

jutro...eto da se i ja malo javim....cestitam svima koje su nedavno rodile...ja sam sutra u 34tt,na proslom pregledu mi je dr. rekao da se cista makla koju smo imali na mozgu...presretna sam zbog toga...bila je 2004 g teska,sad u petak idem na pregled i jedva cekam da vidim sta ce mi reci...vec mi je postalo tesko hodat,lezat sjedit ajmo rec sve...ova treca trudnoc mi bas naporna...poceli grcevi,pijem magnezi i prestali su,ali se pojavio novi problem...vaginalna suhoca,svrbi me sve oko vanjskih usni,pa nekad i iznutra ...cak bi vise rekla pecka nego svrbi,bas neugodno...sutra moram zbog toga kod dr ic...i jos se pojavio iscjedak koji je bas gust,sluzav...dali zna koja sta bi to moglo bit? infekcija,bakterija?

----------


## j-la

Osjećala sam ja, više probadanje u predjelu jajnika.
Moj ginekolog je smatrao da je to od rastezanja.

A sad pitanje za stezanja u 27 tt. Nakon truckanja u vožnji osjetim menstrualni bol, dole na dnu maternice. Onako kao kad maternica treba izbaciti menstrualnu krv. Je l to uredna bol?
Nisam to osjećala u prethodnoj trudnoći.

----------


## Muma

> Cure koju ste Omegu uzimale u trudnoci?
> Da li je u redu Childlife ulje jetre bakalara jer tablete tesko podnosim.
> 
> Ovo bi martinaP sigurno znala pa martina ako citas pliz za odgovor. Hvala...
> 
> 
> Cestitam svim novopecenim mamicama ❤


U redu je. To je meni preporučila jedna magistra farmacije, navodno bolje od tableta.

----------


## little_angel

> Cestitke Nivana! <3
> 
> Pitanjce, osjecate li ili ste osjecali (2.trimestar, tocnije 16tt) nekakva "zatezanja", "stezanja" u donjem dijelu stomka?
> Osjetim povremeno takve neugodne senzacije, nije doduse nista "opasno bolno" ili neizdrzivo, ali ipak...


I meni je bilo tako taman u tim tjednima 14-18 povremeno ali ništa jako bolno.... Ginekologica je govorila da je to sve ok... 

Sad sam 33 tjedan i baš prije dva dana san osjećala kao neku laganu menstrualnu bol na kratko... Ali poslje se smirilo i nije se ponavljalo...

----------


## Libra

> U redu je. To je meni preporučila jedna magistra farmacije, navodno bolje od tableta.


Hvala Muma  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> A sad pitanje za stezanja u 27 tt. Nakon truckanja u vožnji osjetim menstrualni bol, dole na dnu maternice. Onako kao kad maternica treba izbaciti menstrualnu krv. Je l to uredna bol?
> Nisam to osjećala u prethodnoj trudnoći.


Mozda ti se bh kontrakcije pojacaju zbog truckanja. 
Ajde ti ipak izbjegavaj dulju voznju i sjedenje. 
Lezi kad te pocne stezati ili bar nekako ispruzi noge da nisi savijena. 
I nemoj maziti trbuh kad te pocne stezati, to nam je refleksana radnja, a moze pogorsati i izazvati bh! Tako su mi rekli u bolnici, a i pronasla sam na netu. 
 :Love:

----------


## j-la

Ovo za maženje trbuha nisam znala  :Shock: 
To valjda prvo uradim kad osjetim!

Istina, sjedim otprilike 10,5 sati, od toga vozim 2,5. Neki dan sam guglala kakve posljedice ostavlja dugotrajno sjedenje u trudnoći. I bolje da nisam.

----------


## Optimist

Joj, mila, predugo je to sjedenja  :Sad: 
Dobro, ja sam imala visokorizicnu trudnocu pa pusem i na hladno, ali ako ikako mozes, nemoj toliko sjediti. 
U bolnici sam mazila trbuh kad je usla sestra pa mi je rekla da to ne radim, jer potice bh kontrakcije. 
Stavi ruke na njega ako ne mozes izdrzati, ja sam tako  :Smile: 
Znam da pijes magnezij citrat, pojacaj ako su ti se pojacala i stezanja.

----------


## Ribica 1

Do kojeg tjedna se smije poti magnezij? Je li vam cijelu trudnocu kontroliraju proteine u urinu ili samo pred kraj?

----------


## little_angel

Ribica 1 ti si nam sada slijedeća??? 
Meni urin pregledava kako kada... Zadnja 2 mjeseca mi uopće nije gledala donesla sam urin ali nije pregledavala... Dva puta prije je svaki put.... 
Pijete sve taj magnezij posebno ili??? Ja ga za sada ne pijem, nije mi ga preporučila niti ginekologica.
 Meni je rekla neka pijem samo elebaby... Dali bi bilo dobro svejedno i taj magnezij??? Uzmete bilo koji ili??

----------


## leptirići

Ja sam 21 tj.i.meni na svakom pregledu pregledava urin i tako mi je i i prevoj trudnoci.
I ja pijem prenetal(istina kad se sjetim), al isto razmisljam da pocmem piti samo magneziji jel imam grceve u listovima, inace, ne samo sad u trudnoci

----------


## j-la

Moj pregleda urin nakon 15 tt.
Pijem mg citrat pored prenatala, i to onaj najobičniji iz DM-a. Kad ga ne popijem grceve imam ne samo u listovima nego i u trbusnim mišićima. Uhvati me tako jako da se ne mogu ispravit.

----------


## 6xmamica

> Do kojeg tjedna se smije poti magnezij? Je li vam cijelu trudnocu kontroliraju proteine u urinu ili samo pred kraj?


Ribice,ja sam pila Mg skroz do kraja tj.dok me nisu inducirali.Mislim da kad krenu pravi trudovi,nema tog magnezija koji će ih zaustavit ili oslabit.Proteine su mi gledali svaku trudnoću,kroz cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## Ribica 1

Bas mi godi magnezij. Popijem ga nakon rucka prije popodnevnog odmora. Mislim da mi je probava s njim bolja.

----------


## Ribica 1

> Ribica 1 ti si nam sada slijedeća??? 
> Meni urin pregledava kako kada... Zadnja 2 mjeseca mi uopće nije gledala donesla sam urin ali nije pregledavala... Dva puta prije je svaki put.... 
> Pijete sve taj magnezij posebno ili??? Ja ga za sada ne pijem, nije mi ga preporučila niti ginekologica.
>  Meni je rekla neka pijem samo elebaby... Dali bi bilo dobro svejedno i taj magnezij??? Uzmete bilo koji ili??


Da, sljedeca sam ali se nadam da necu skoro. Imam jos neke stvarcice za obavit prije odlaska u rodiliste. Jucer sam bila na pregledu i beba ima 2500g, nek se ona jos malo udeblja. Magnezij sam pila posebno uz prenatala od Solgara te uz to i zeljezo od proslog pregleda i sumeci C vitamin.

----------


## Anemona

Da se prijavim na ovoj temi. Osjecam se "duzna", jer sam originalnu temu otvorila prije puno godina u trudnoci koja je ustvari na kraju ispala biokemijska.

Danas sam trudna 31+0.
Stara sam prilicno, imam GD, na inzulinu sam.
Briga imam milijon, nekih stvari za pripremiti, dovrsiti jos milijon,... pa se nadam da cu izdrzati bez ranije hospitalizacije.

----------


## sarasvati

> Ima ima, na svijet je došao mali David. 31.08. U 23:10.. težak 3710, dug52 cm.... najslađe biće na svijetu.. danas smo već stigli kući... 
> 
> Pozdrav svima <3 <3


Nivana, čestitam!!!
Davide, dobrodošao!!!

----------


## puntica

> Da se prijavim na ovoj temi. Osjecam se "duzna", jer sam originalnu temu otvorila prije puno godina u trudnoci koja je ustvari na kraju ispala biokemijska.
> 
> Danas sam trudna 31+0.
> Stara sam prilicno, imam GD, na inzulinu sam.
> Briga imam milijon, nekih stvari za pripremiti, dovrsiti jos milijon,... pa se nadam da cu izdrzati bez ranije hospitalizacije.


Anemona, baš mi te drago vidjeti na ovoj temi. Više se ne osjećam usamljenom, konačno netko iz moje "forumske generacije" hahaha

Ja sam negdje 29 tjedana.
Nemam nikakvih pravih zdravstvenih problema, samo trudničke boljke hahaha

Ne planiram rodit prije 42. tjedna, jer nisam ni prvi ni drugi put pa rekoh...neću ni treći  :Laughing:

----------


## Cathy

> Anemona, baš mi te drago vidjeti na ovoj temi. Više se ne osjećam usamljenom, konačno netko iz moje "forumske generacije" hahaha
> 
> Ja sam negdje 29 tjedana.
> Nemam nikakvih pravih zdravstvenih problema, samo trudničke boljke hahaha
> 
> Ne planiram rodit prije 42. tjedna, jer nisam ni prvi ni drugi put pa rekoh...neću ni treći


Čestitam.  :Smile:  Baš si mi uljepšala dan.

----------


## Anemona

Puntice, jako mi je drago. 
Konacno jedna iz "generacije".

----------


## sarasvati

• Podsjetnik •

Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

VeraM, Sanny, j-La, Anemona, Puntica (nadam se da nisam preskočila nekog), hoćete se pridružiti podsjetniku? Javite termin poroda i ako Zagrebu zelite znati spol djeteta  :Smile: 

Inace, kako ste sve?

----------


## little_angel

Ima nas u 10 mjesecu... Ja danas 34+1... Neki dan imala neke jake grčeve pretpostavljam lažne trudove... Iako ih u prve dve trudnoće nisam nikada imala... Trajalo je jedno 2 sata... Grčevi i kao kad treba dobit menzis ispred nisko i trbuh jako tvrd... Jučer i danas ništa. hvala Bogu.. bebica se normalno miče...
Zvala sam ginekologicu, javila se sestra i uopće me ni htjela primit prije redovnog pregleda. Nego neka odem na hitnu... Danas idem popodne privatno čisto da se uvjerim da je sve ok i da su to stvarno bili samo lažni trudovi...

----------


## little_angel

Dali ste vi imate te lažne?? Kad su počeli i kako su izgledali?? Ja nisam nikad imala ni lažne ni kontrakcije. Oba poroda izazvana dripom i inducirano. Pa me to sad malo iznenadilo.

----------


## Isabel

*Little angel*, ja tijekom dana a pogotovo navečer imam čini se BH kontrakcije. Trbuh mi se jako ukruti i imam osjećaj da će eksplodirati. Onda ga malo pomazim pa se opusti i tako neko vrijeme. Nisam imala grčeve nikakve al znam da cure koje jesu kažu da pomaže uzimanje magnezija. Ako budem tokom dana aktivnijaonda podvečer osjećam pritisak dolje nisko, kao bol u jajnicima i pritisak oko mjehura, no kad legnem brzo prođe.
Ja sam danas 36+0, bila sam prekjučer u Vinogradskoj na pregledu ali nije bio UZV nego samo me gledala jesam li otvorena. Za tjedan dana CTG pa za tjedan opet pregled.
Kako smo većinu toga pripremili sad sam se malo krenula raspitivati o bolnici, zasad znam da ću roditi u Vinogradskog i da će biti elektivni carski u 38.-39.tt. 
Isuse, pa to je za 2 tjedna  :Bouncing: !

Ima li nekog tko je friško/nedugo rodio u Vinogradskoj? Koliko rodilja je u sobi, da li i carice  imaju rooming in? Kako izgledaju posjete? (grozim se onog da dok su  bebe u sobama nahrupi po 10 članova rodbine od svake rodilje i onda je u  sobi kaos). Čitala sam da starija djeca ne smiju dolaziti u  posjetu?! Jasno da je to radi zaraza ali ako se bebe uzimaju u  vrijeme posjeta i pokazuju preko stakla (to sam isto negdje na netu  pročitala) onda ne kužim zašto me kćer skupa s tatom ne bi posjetila dok  sam tamo.

----------


## j-la

Sara, možeš mene pisati.
12.12.18.

----------


## Bluebella

> Ima li nekog tko je friško/nedugo rodio u Vinogradskoj? Koliko rodilja je u sobi, da li i carice  imaju rooming in? Kako izgledaju posjete? (grozim se onog da dok su  bebe u sobama nahrupi po 10 članova rodbine od svake rodilje i onda je u  sobi kaos). Čitala sam da starija djeca ne smiju dolaziti u  posjetu?! Jasno da je to radi zaraza ali ako se bebe uzimaju u  vrijeme posjeta i pokazuju preko stakla (to sam isto negdje na netu  pročitala) onda ne kužim zašto me kćer skupa s tatom ne bi posjetila dok  sam tamo.


Moja frendica je rodila prije tjedan dana u Vinogradskoj. Posjete su u tocno određeno vrijeme, pola sata traju i samo jedna osoba moze doci, djeca ne smiju i nema pokazivanja beba preko stakla. Osim ako si u apartmanu.
Sobe su po tri kreveta, imas novi i stari dio rodilista. Novi dio ima bolje krevete i svoje kupatilo, koje dijeli sa susjednom sobom, stari dio rodilista nema kupatilo u sobi nego jedno zajedničko koji nije bas u cvijetu mladosti. Carice imaju rooming in.

----------


## j-la

> Sara, možeš mene pisati.
> 12.12.18.


Cura je  :Smile: 
Nemam vremena više pisati.

----------


## sarasvati

• Podsjetnik •

Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
j-la  12. 12. 3018.  (Ž)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
leptirići 25.01.2019 ()

----------


## sarasvati

> Moja frendica je rodila prije tjedan dana u Vinogradskoj. Posjete su u tocno određeno vrijeme, pola sata traju i samo jedna osoba moze doci, djeca ne smiju i nema pokazivanja beba preko stakla. Osim ako si u apartmanu.
> Sobe su po tri kreveta, imas novi i stari dio rodilista. Novi dio ima bolje krevete i svoje kupatilo, koje dijeli sa susjednom sobom, stari dio rodilista nema kupatilo u sobi nego jedno zajedničko koji nije bas u cvijetu mladosti. Carice imaju rooming in.


Znači da se nista nije promijenilo u odnosu na ožujak 2014.  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

> Dali ste vi imate te lažne?? Kad su počeli i kako su izgledali?? Ja nisam nikad imala ni lažne ni kontrakcije. Oba poroda izazvana dripom i inducirano. Pa me to sad malo iznenadilo.


Imala sam ih u prvoj trudnoći, BH kontrakcije su bas ovakve kakve je opisala Isabel. Nisu opasne ako nemaju pravilan razmak.

Isabel, zašto ideš na elektivni CR?
Meni je moj ginekolog rekao da će i on mene slati na CR u tim tt. Prvi je bio CR, a ovdje doktori odmah i drugi porod planiraju isti cr.

----------


## Optimist

> Prvi je bio CR, a ovdje doktori odmah i drugi porod planiraju isti cr.


A do drugog imas vise od tisucu godina  :lool: 
(vidi listu)

----------


## Anemona

Anemona, 15.11.

----------


## j-la

> A do drugog imas vise od tisucu godina 
> (vidi listu)


Već sad imam osjećaj da sam čitavu vječnost trudna  :lool:   :lool:

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni mozete pisat curicu. Ja se osjecam kao da cu rodit tek za 2 mj a ne za 3 tjedna. Nemam BH, a u prosloj T sam ih stalno imala. Malo mi je nisko zeljezo pa sam s 1 presla na 2 Heferola dnevno. Valjda ce se popravit do poroda. Hrana mi se uzasno gadi. Ne znam vise sto bih jela. Sve mi je bljutavo i odvratan osjecaj u ustima.

----------


## VeraM

Ja se još suzdržavam od davanja termina, zadnji put smo bili ekstra veseli pa se razočarali. Zato smo ovaj put suzdržaniji. Tek sam na 13+4. Tamo polovicom trudnoće ću se valjda opustiti. Iako bebu već osjećam kako udara. Mislim. Stariju sam negdje oko 4 mjeseca. Al sad znam prepoznat.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ajme Vera zar si vec u tim tjednima!? Tudje trudnoce mi prolaze puno brze nego moja.

----------


## VeraM

Meni ova baš nešto sporo. A trčim stalno oko male, kuće, posla... Sad sam od nje i prehladu dobila. Samo da ne ode na upalu grla kao njoj.

----------


## Iva86

Drage moje, evo da Vam se i ja pridružim u ovaj 10 mjesec pun iščekivanja.. termin mi je 01.11. 2018(M)..
Danas sam 34+4, još ovaj tjedan imam pregled kod svog ginekologa onda u 37 tjednu planiram u bolnicu na prvi pregled, za roditi sam odabrala Vinogradsku pa me zanima od cura koju su nedavno rodile dali torbu sa svim stvarima nosite u rađaonu ili je potrebno odvojiti stvari samo za porod (dokumenti, voda, labelo, pribor za tuširanje prije poroda..) od stvari za sobu ( dodatna kozmetika, ulošcima, spavaćica i ostalo)?

----------


## sarasvati

Bok, iva! Ja nisam bas frisko rodila u Vg, ali ja sam sa sobom u rađaoni imala samo ono sto mi je trebalo u rađaoni, a sve ostalo je bilo za sobu. Iako se u ovom trenu opće ne sjecam gdje je konkretno to bilo dok sam bas rađala. Sa sobom sam imala vodu, energetske pločice, osobnu, plan poroda, vjerojatno nalaze od ginekologa - od zadnjih uzv-ova
I ctg-ova, ..., hm i ne sjecam se da mi je ista vise trebalo. Ali javit ce se cure s friskijim iskustvima.

----------


## Kaae

Ajme, Anemona i puntica, cestitam!

----------


## 6xmamica

> Drage moje, evo da Vam se i ja pridružim u ovaj 10 mjesec pun iščekivanja.. termin mi je 01.11. 2018(M)..
> Danas sam 34+4, još ovaj tjedan imam pregled kod svog ginekologa onda u 37 tjednu planiram u bolnicu na prvi pregled, za roditi sam odabrala Vinogradsku pa me zanima od cura koju su nedavno rodile dali torbu sa svim stvarima nosite u rađaonu ili je potrebno odvojiti stvari samo za porod (dokumenti, voda, labelo, pribor za tuširanje prije poroda..) od stvari za sobu ( dodatna kozmetika, ulošcima, spavaćica i ostalo)?


Evo ja sam prije mj.dana rodila u Vinogradskoj,odvoji si stvari za box od stvari za sobu jer kofer ostaje u ormaru ispred rađaona do trenutka kad te voze u sobu.Stvari za prvo tuširanje si stavi na vrh torbe/kofera (recimo u extra vrećicu) da ne moraš kopat po torbi kad ideš u tuš(znači spavaćica/pidžama,ulošci,gaćice,ručnik-prvo tuširanje je samo sa vodom,nikakvi sapuni ni gelovi),a ak ne možeš sama sestra ti dograbi prvo kaj stigne.

----------


## little_angel

Curke kad su se vama okrenule bebe glavicom dole?? Moja je svo vrijeme do sada bila glavicom dole čak i pred 7 dana. Da bin danas bila na pregledu i nevjerojatno sad je na zadak... Rekla je ginekologica da se nada da će se kroz 2 tjedna opet okrenut jer da bi bila šteta da nakon dva prirodna poroda završim na carski... Ufff

Danas sam 35+1

----------


## milasova8

Je li moguce da vec u 13 tt osjetim bebu? 
Kao da mi mravci hodaju s unutarnje strane trbuha..
Ovo je druga trudnoca, u prvoj nisam prepoznala pokrete dok to nisu bili pravi udarci u 20tt..pa sam sad iznenadena..

I od kojeg tjedna se moze cuti srceko preko baby watchera? 
Danas mi ga je poklonila prijateljica ali nista ne cujem..

----------


## Mala88

> Je li moguce da vec u 13 tt osjetim bebu? 
> Kao da mi mravci hodaju s unutarnje strane trbuha..
> Ovo je druga trudnoca, u prvoj nisam prepoznala pokrete dok to nisu bili pravi udarci u 20tt..pa sam sad iznenadena..
> 
> I od kojeg tjedna se moze cuti srceko preko baby watchera? 
> Danas mi ga je poklonila prijateljica ali nista ne cujem..


Milasova draga ja sam 4-5 dana ispred tebe u trudnoci ako ne grijesim. Dali mozes osjetiti bebu tako rano ne znam posto mi je prva trudnoca, ja nista ne osjetim. Sto se tice baby watchera ja ga koristim od 10 nedjelje sto je jako rano. Prvo smo ga jedva nalazili, a  sada ponekad lako, ponekad opet potraje malo dok nadjemo. Beba se pomjera i stvarno se umije sakriti, tako da koriscenje baby watchera zna biti komplikovano. Ja se ne bih brinula jer tek si jednom probala, inace se preporucuje tek od 12 nedjelje pa probaces opet. Neki su i sa 14, 15 imali poteskoce da nadju.

----------


## VeraM

Ja moju do negdje 13 tt isto osjećam. Ovo je 2 beba, pa skužim. Iako zadnjih par dana miruje. Nadam se da se samo ulijenila a da nije nešto drugo.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja sam jedva s 16tt nalazila otkucaje tako da ne brini.

----------


## j-la

Maloprije gledam fotke iz perioda kad sam bila trudna s N.
U manjim tt tada sam imala linea negru, sad sam 30 tt, linije ni na vidiku. 
Koliko se sjećam ima veze s hormonima, a šta sad kad je nemam? Trebam li se zabrinuti?
Imate li je vi?

----------


## Anemona

U prvoj trudnoci uopce ne, u drugoj jedva vidljivu malu.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ja je dobila nakon poroda kad se koza pocela vracati. Nisam imala ni tad a ni sad. 
Danas sam bila na pregledu. Jos 2tjedna do termina, zatvorena skroz. Beba 3200g a ja 12kg u plusu.

----------


## j-la

Bila sam uvjerena da je svaka trudnica ima i u svakoj trudnoći.
Hvala  :Smile: 

Ribice, još malo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Optimist

> Maloprije gledam fotke iz perioda kad sam bila trudna s N.
> U manjim tt tada sam imala linea negru, sad sam 30 tt, linije ni na vidiku. 
> Koliko se sjećam ima veze s hormonima, a šta sad kad je nemam? Trebam li se zabrinuti?
> Imate li je vi?


Ne trebas se brinuti  :Smile: 
Netko je ima, netko nema. Ne govori nista o trudnoci, osim sto se u njoj javlja (ako se javi). 
Moja blijedi, ostane nakon poroda 10-tak mjeseci.

----------


## j-la

Moja iz prve je ostala i duže. Čini mi se preko 1,5 godine.

----------


## eryngium

> Bila sam uvjerena da je svaka trudnica ima i u svakoj trudnoći.
> Hvala 
> 
> Ribice, još malo


Nope. Ja ju nisam imala uopće. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Možda si u prvoj trudnoći u tom periodu bila više izložena suncu?
Ja je doduše nisam imala nijednom mada sam oba puta bila ljetna trudnica, ali mene ni inače ne krasi neki pigment.
Što me sad sjetilo da sam u prvoj trudnoći dobila trudničku masku / fleke po faci/ a u drugoj ne, vidiš!

----------


## sarasvati

Ja je nisam imala u prvoj, a nisam je dobila ni do sad, a sad sam 25+3.

----------


## j-la

> Možda si u prvoj trudnoći u tom periodu bila više izložena suncu?
> Ja je doduše nisam imala nijednom mada sam oba puta bila ljetna trudnica, ali mene ni inače ne krasi neki pigment.
> Što me sad sjetilo da sam u prvoj trudnoći dobila trudničku masku / fleke po faci/ a u drugoj ne, vidiš!


Više sam u ovoj bila izložena suncu, nego u prošloj.
Sa prvim sam bila na moru 10 dana pa došla kući i uradila test. Sa ovom sam provela 10 dana na moru u 17 tt.
Juče sam malo čitala, nakon što sam pročitala vas. To se zove i "bijela linija" i imamo je kad nismo trudne. Nalazi se na spoju trbusnih mišića. Spominjali su izloženost suncu, al eto kod mene nije igralo ulogu. Inače sam svijetle puti.

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke...jel se ovdje kod vas prijavljuju friske trudnice, ovisnice o forumu?

----------


## little_angel

Ja je isto nisam imala ni u prve dve a ni sada u trećoj se nije pojavila. Danas 35+6.
Ajme ribica još maaaaalo... Brzo ćete se maziti ❤️❤️

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam si nakačila streptokok. Urinokultira pokazala infekciju, sad sam na antibiotiku. Iz folnu i željezo kao dodatke i dupaston zbog prošlog spontanog. 
Mala ima upalu uha i pije antibiotik. 
Obe bi trebale probiotike uzimat, tu sam malo neredovita. 
Čak je i pas ma nekoj tetapiji tabletama za osip. Svi smo šugavi i bolesni. Grozno  nešto.

----------


## mabo1

Evo da se malo javim...
Danas okruglih 36 tjedana, sinoć sam imala povremene bolove nisko u trbuhu kao kada trebam dobiti M. Mijenjala sam položaje pa me lagano popuštalo,možda se malac počeo spuštati dolje :Bouncing:  Torba je spremna, ja psihički sam negdje djelomično spremna a mali doma me svaki dan podsjeća da će ovaj mjesec doći braco hahahaha, hvala sine :Laughing: 
Inače svaku večer i noć imam opake žgaravice pa hodočastim po frižideru u potrazi za mineralnom, mlijekom pa malo udarim po bademima
Kontrolu imam za tjedan dana, i radila sam bris na streptokok koji je došao hvala Bogu negativan.
Osjetite li štucanja bebe? Meni skoro ne prođe niti dan da barem jednom ne štuca, a jučer je čak 3 puta. Evo i sada dok pišem je počeo opet...

----------


## Isabel

Hello, ja sam danas 38+1, sad već jako sitno brojim jer se u utorak prijavljujem u bolnicu i izgleda u srijedu imam carski (radi gubitka prve kasne trudnoce, radi prvog CR-a, radi heparina i graničnog GD-a). 
Emocije mi luduju, od sreće i euforije do straha i tuge ali valjda je to normalno. Teško mi je curku moju ostaviti doma al nemam izbora, samo se nadam da će mi ipak moći doći u posjetu. 
Sad mi je već dosta teško, ne mirujem već stalno nekaj po kući radim, ništa teško al sam u pokretu. Jako mi se sad već često tak jako zategne trbuh da me boli, imam pritisak dolje nisko i nekad me čak presječe neka umjerena bol, osjetim kad mi stisne jajnike ili mjehur ili kad se pak rasteže pa mi gurka nogu u rebra

----------


## Isabel

Mabo, i ja barem 2 put dnevno osjetim da štuca, i moj se dosta spustio no još uvijek zgaravice ne popuštaju. On kad štuca cjeli mi trbuh poskakuje ❤️. Mislim da imam te BH kontrakcije i to često, noćas sam mislila da imam trudove no nisu bili

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel bas sam se pitala jesi rodila.
Sretno  :Smile:  javi nam kako je proslo

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel gdje ces preko reda  :Wink:  !? I mene sve nesto bolucka, rasteze, pritisce pa svaki sekund mislim da ce krenuti. U srijedu imam zadnji pegled kod svoje dr. pa dalje na kontrole u bolnicu. Imam fobiju da mi pukne vodenjak a nemam trudove.

----------


## V&NMama

> • Podsjetnik •
> 
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / ()
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / (M)
> little_angel 31.10.2018 ()
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
> Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
> sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
> ...


Sarasvati, može meni Ž staviti u zagradu, saznali smo da nam stiže curica

----------


## V&NMama

Anemona i puntice, i ja sam tu iz "stare postave"! Baš mi je drago vidjeti nekog poznatog! I čestitam vam, bit će sve ok mada nismo u cvijetu mladosti! Ali smo u cvijetu radosti hi hi..

----------


## Anemona

Hvala!

----------


## j-la

Isabel, ima li novosti?

----------


## milasova8

Isabel, meni je tvoja trudnoca bas proletila! 
Kao da si jucer javila pozitivnu betu..
Nadam se da se sada vec mazis sa svojim mirisljavcem !

A nama stigao nalaz Harmony testa i stize nam jos jedan zdravi djecak!! 
Intuicija me prevarila, bas sam bila uvjerena kako ovoga puta nosim curicu

----------


## Bluebella

> Isabel, meni je tvoja trudnoca bas proletila! 
> Kao da si jucer javila pozitivnu betu..
> Nadam se da se sada vec mazis sa svojim mirisljavcem !
> 
> A nama stigao nalaz Harmony testa i stize nam jos jedan zdravi djecak!! 
> Intuicija me prevarila, bas sam bila uvjerena kako ovoga puta nosim curicu


Čestitke na deckicu  :Smile:  i sretno dalje

----------


## Isabel

Drage moje, Lukas nam je stigao 10.10. u 11:09, predivni dečko, 3330 g i 50 cm! Još smo u bolnici, porod je prošao odlicno, sad se oboje oporavljamo i uhodavamo!

U biti nam je sve super osim sto se ja jako patim s dojenjem, naime bradavice me bole do ludila pa sam u suzama ja, no mali dečko uživa ☺️. Nadam se da će bol popustiti nekad... S prvom curkom sam se tako patila 2,5mj a onda je prošlo.

Vise ću vam pisati kad stignemo doma... Tata i seka nas jedva čekaju! 
Svima vam veliku pusu šaljemo!

Ribice, ti?

----------


## jelena.O

Čestitke

----------


## j-la

Čestitam  Isabel  :Heart: 

Ribice i ti si blizu  :Heart:

----------


## Optimist

Isabel, cestitam  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Ribica 1

Isabel cestitke tebi i cijeloj obitelji! Svaki dan dodjem cirnut jesi li sto javila. Za bradavice pokusaj stavljat multi mam komprese. Meni bi malo ublazile bol. I ja sam bila u suzama prvi mj. 
Kod mene nista novo, otvorena tek dva prsta. Sutra ponovno pregled. Moj termin po dr je bio 10.10. a ja sam sigurna da necu prije15.10. pa sad cekamo.

----------


## bornastra

Isabel, čestitke  :Smile: 
Pazite se, mazite, volite ❤️

----------


## Ginger

Isabel  :Heart:  cestitam!

----------


## leptirići

Isabel cestitam :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

Isabel čestitke  :Smile: 
Jesi probala purelanom mazati? Meni je bol trajala desetak dana i prosla.

----------


## little_angel

Čestitkeeee Isabel ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## VeraM

Čestitam Isabel, i uživajte puno.
Ja sam danas 16 tt, popodne kontrola. No s obzirom da osjećam bebu već tjednima, glavni strah od zaustavljanja razvoja nemam više. Ali prvih 13 tt sam strepila zbog prošlog spontanog. Nadam se da smo se rješili bakterije u urinu, osjećam se bolje, više ne svrbi, samo ima još nešto iscjetka.
Do kad se ono pije folna, taman mi nestalo, da ga pitam novu turu ili ne treba?

----------


## Munkica

Cestitke, Isabel!!!

----------


## 6xmamica

Čestitke Isabel na dečkiću predivnog imena,uživajsad u svojoj štruci!  :Heart:  Imam i ja Lukasa od 8 godina  :Grin:

----------


## milasova8

Isabel cestitam od srca tebi i cijeloj obitelji!

----------


## Ribica 1

Koliko prije potoda ispadne sluzni cep? Meni sluz izlazi u nastavcima. Nije obican iscjedak vec onako gusto i rastezljivo.

----------


## ljube555

> Koliko prije potoda ispadne sluzni cep? Meni sluz izlazi u nastavcima. Nije obican iscjedak vec onako gusto i rastezljivo.


Meni bila mislim isto tako, od osam navecer krenulo pri svakom odlasku na wc koje bilo svako pola sata i manje i uvijek sam pobrisala dosta sluzi ali bilo i nesto smede sluzi i u dva sata ujutro trudovi krenuli na sedam min a u rodiliste dosla u pola cetiri dok trud vec bio na dvje min..u rađaonu usla u 3.50 i u 4.00 mali bio vani...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

Hvala drage moje! :Heart:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Meni bila mislim isto tako, od osam navecer krenulo pri svakom odlasku na wc koje bilo svako pola sata i manje i uvijek sam pobrisala dosta sluzi ali bilo i nesto smede sluzi i u dva sata ujutro trudovi krenuli na sedam min a u rodiliste dosla u pola cetiri dok trud vec bio na dvje min..u rađaonu usla u 3.50 i u 4.00 mali bio vani...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Savrseni porod. Meni je prosli put poceo ispadati tek kad su krenuli trudovi koji su trajali cca 16h prije finala. Sad mi se ovo vec dva tri dana razvlaci. Postala sam nestrpljiva. Mislim da mi je termin dosta promasen pa ne znam ni kad ocekivati.

----------


## ljube555

> Savrseni porod. Meni je prosli put poceo ispadati tek kad su krenuli trudovi koji su trajali cca 16h prije finala. Sad mi se ovo vec dva tri dana razvlaci. Postala sam nestrpljiva. Mislim da mi je termin dosta promasen pa ne znam ni kad ocekivati.


Da da, porod bio san snova a najvise od svih poroda strahu sam bila bas toga...i na zadnje ispalo ko da nisam ni rodila... Bez dripa bez sivanja i puknoca... Trud traja kojih 40sek.i razmak bio dobrih min.i pol.....

Sreca da nije pukao vodenjak doma onda ne bi ni stigla do bolnice ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> Koliko prije potoda ispadne sluzni cep? Meni sluz izlazi u nastavcima. Nije obican iscjedak vec onako gusto i rastezljivo.


Meni je ispao oko 15 sati, a maleni je došao na svijet u 1.55 iza ponoći.

----------


## marla-s

Pitanje, namjeravate li se cijepiti protiv gripe sad kad ste trudni? 
Ja nisam nikad dosad, no imunitet mi je drastično u padu od kad sam trudna, pa se razmišljam i o prevenciji dok još nije krenula sezona gripe.

----------


## mabo1

Meni je 1 put ispao čep, po noći kad me probudio trud, i odmah mi uz to pukao vodenjak. To se dogodilo u 5:30 ujutro a rodila taj dan u 15:35
Sada sam već prešla tjedan i dane kad sam prvog rodila a ono kod mene apsolutno ništa.Tokom dana se javi 2-3 puta kao menstrualna bol i prođe za minutu-dvije. Nekad se škemba malo stisne i to je to. Trbuh se još nije spustio....
Nekako sam si sva skulirana ovaj put, ne znam da li je to dobro ili nije ali zadnjih dana razmišljam kako je bilo 1 put i točno sam si zacrtala što želim a što ne i kako da si olakšam. Ajmo beba vaniiii da se mazimo :Love:

----------


## Munkica

Marla, ja sam se cijepila kad sam bila trudna. Preporuka je jedino bila da pricekam drugo tromjesecje

----------


## Ribica 1

Imala sam danas ruzicasti iscjedak ali samo kratko. Mozda od pregleda. Bas me izludjuje ovo osluskivanje simptoma.

----------


## little_angel

I mi smo danas 38+1...  Zatvorena, simptomi nikakvi... Kao da su još mjeseci ispred nas... A svi smo već nestrpljivi....
Ribica valjda će brzo. Držim fige.

----------


## Ribica 1

Imam osjecaj da cu vjecno biti trudna. Ostavili me u bolnici i sad sam na cekanju.

----------


## little_angel

A joj Ribice.... Drži se... I nek krene čim prije.. izdrži još malo...

----------


## Ribica 1

Nece lako. Cervix jos tu, otvorena 3 prsta, beba visoko.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ribice, sve će se to  pokrenuti brzo kada počnu pravi trudovi. A čini mi se da bi trebali skoro.  :Smile: 
Jel ti to druga bebica ili prva?

----------


## Ribica 1

Druga. S prvom sam dan nakon termina dobila trudove. Hopsam po lopti ne bi li se spustila ali mislim da nema koristi.

----------


## sarasvati

Ribice, zao mi je sto te zafrkavaju i ostavili te u bolnici. Sto te ne puste doma da hopsaš! Zelim ti sto manje dana u bolnici prije poroda!

----------


## Ribica 1

Sutra idem na indukciju. Presla sam sve termine i dr kaze da je zbog otvorenosti i fragmina bolje inducirat. Pristala sam.

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra idem na indukciju. Presla sam sve termine i dr kaze da je zbog otvorenosti i fragmina bolje inducirat. Pristala sam.


Sretno draga, da cim krace traja i da bude sve u najboljem redu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Sutra idem na indukciju. Presla sam sve termine i dr kaze da je zbog otvorenosti i fragmina bolje inducirat. Pristala sam.


Sretno sutra! Drzim fige da traje cim krace moguce

----------


## maca papucarica

Sretno i da se što prije mazite  :Love:

----------


## Kapuljača

Drage žene, 
prvi puta pišem, nadam se da sam u dobroj temi, kad sam vidjela 'panika' u naslovu pomislila sam to je to.
Početkom godine imala sam spontani u 11om tjednu...prirodno je izašlo... bilo je noćna mora!
Od onda pokušavamo. 
U petak sam saznala da smo uspjeli, trudna sam 5tj+6. 
U subotu sam išla na hitnu u Petrovu jer sam se užasno uplašila, bio je smećkasti iscjedak, dobila sam Utrogestane 3×2 i uzv kaže jako mala GV kao da je ovulacija čini se bila kasnije, još je jako rano za vidjeti išta. U nedjelju ništa i danas opet smećkasti iscjedak!!
Toliko me strah da mi se ruke tresu!

Da li je normalan takav iscjedak, jeste vi to imale, ili to ukazuje na problem? 

Hvala

----------


## little_angel

Sretnooooo ribice... Da bude čim brže i lakše... Da se brzo mazite ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Ribica 1

Hvala vam drage moje. Ja se tresem a jos ni drip nisam dobila.

----------


## 6xmamica

Sretno Ribice,bit će sve ok  :Wink:  
Ja sam zadnjih troje rodila na indukciju i bilo mi je isto ko i sa mojim trudovima,ne boj se...oće ti prvo zbušit vodenjak ili samo dat drip?Meni su uvijek prvo bušili vodenjakpa pričekali pol sata-sat,pa dali drip jer nisam dobila svoje trudove.

----------


## Ribica 1

Mislim prvo drip pa vodenjak

----------


## 6xmamica

Ma bit će ok,buš vidjela...i ak ćeš se brzo otvarat,gotova si čas posla.Najduži moj porod na indukciju je bio 3,5 sata od početka indukcije,najkraći 2 sata od početka...Sretno i čekamo lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ribica 1

Otvorena sam 6cm. Hopsam po lopti u preradjaoni i cekam dr.

----------


## 6xmamica

Ribice,pa to bu začas!Već si pol odradila a nisi još ni krenula sa indukcijom  :Smile:

----------


## little_angel

Evo moj drugi sa dripom i indukcijom je trajao ravnih 40 minuta od davanja dripa... Puno si otvorena i brzo ćete se mazit...

----------


## little_angel

Meni malo prije ispao sluzni čep... Koliko nakon ispadanja su vam počeli trudovi??
Prva dva puta sam bila na indukciji i nije mi ispa prije čep.

----------


## ljube555

Pa to bude jako brzo!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Meni malo prije ispao sluzni čep... Koliko nakon ispadanja su vam počeli trudovi??
> Prva dva puta sam bila na indukciji i nije mi ispa prije čep.


 od osam navecer krenulo pri svakom odlasku na wc koje bilo svako pola sata i manje i uvijek sam pobrisala dosta sluzi ali bilo i nesto smede sluzi i u dva sata ujutro trudovi krenuli na sedam min a u rodiliste dosla u pola cetiri dok trud vec bio na dvje min..u rađaonu usla u 3.50 i u 4.00 mali bio vani

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

> Meni malo prije ispao sluzni čep... Koliko nakon ispadanja su vam počeli trudovi??
> Prva dva puta sam bila na indukciji i nije mi ispa prije čep.


Ja sam rodila cetrvri dan od ispadanja sluznog cepa..
Porod bio ekspresan..
Iako nema pravila,prijateljica je tek 10 dana nakon ispadanja cepa rodila..

----------


## little_angel

Sutra imam pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti pa ćemo vidjet dali ima nekih promjena... prošli tjedan još nisam bila otvorena. Nekih posebnih naznaka i bolova isto za sad nema..

----------


## Ribica 1

Stigla nam je roda jutros u 11h i donijela nam paketic ljubavi i srece. Bilo je brzo s par jacih trudova. Koncetrirala sam se na disanje i sebi govorila proci ce proci ce.
 Little angel sretno sutra!

----------


## ljube555

> Stigla nam je roda jutros u 11h i donijela nam paketic ljubavi i srece. Bilo je brzo s par jacih trudova. Koncetrirala sam se na disanje i sebi govorila proci ce proci ce.
>  Little angel sretno sutra!


Cestitam od srca!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## leptirići

> Stigla nam je roda jutros u 11h i donijela nam paketic ljubavi i srece. Bilo je brzo s par jacih trudova. Koncetrirala sam se na disanje i sebi govorila proci ce proci ce.
>  Little angel sretno sutra!


Cestitam :Heart:

----------


## j-la

Čestitam Ribica  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Cestitam!

----------


## little_angel

Čestitkeeeeee Ribice... Napokon imaš u rukama svoju srećicu... Super da je prošlo brzo i dobro... Sad se mazite i pazite ❤️❤️❤️❤️

----------


## Ribica 1

Hvala na cestitkama!

----------


## Isabel

Ribice čestitamo od srca!!
U kojoj si bolnici, to sam negdje propustila...

----------


## 6xmamica

*Čestitke,Ribice na malenom smotuljku*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

Ribice čestitke ❤️

Isabel kako se snalazite u cetvero?  :Smile:

----------


## little_angel

Ja otvorena 2 prsta... Doktor govori da je sve zrelo i mekano... Da nećemo dočekat termin... Kontrola kod njega za 2 dana ako uspijemo izdržat do tada..
Sad ćemo vidjet kako će bit.

----------


## little_angel

Javljamo se iz pred rađaone 6 cm otvoreni.... Nadamo se brzom porodu ...

----------


## leptirići

> Javljamo se iz pred rađaone 6 cm otvoreni.... Nadamo se brzom porodu ...


Sretno, nadam se da si se vec rijesila i da se vec mazite :Heart:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Javljamo se iz pred rađaone 6 cm otvoreni.... Nadamo se brzom porodu ...


Brzo ce to. Sretno i javi kako je proslo.

----------


## Ribica 1

> *Čestitke,Ribice na malenom smotuljku*


Hvala!

----------


## Ribica 1

> Ribice čestitke ❤️
> 
> 
> Isabel kako se snalazite u cetvero?



Hvala

----------


## little_angel

Evo nas..  u 7.40 stigla naša princeza 3220 grama i 50 cm.
Sve prirodno bez dripa, dosta podnošljivo i brzo. Nisam rezana niti šivana... Nakon dva dečka stigla curka

----------


## mabo1

Čestitke Ribica1 i little _angel :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :mama: 
Napokon imate svoje bebe pored sebe, sada uživajte jer ste zaslužile.
Ja imam kontrolu sutra kada ću biti točno 39 tt. Nemam osjećaj da se nešto pokrenulo, mislim da će sutra biti nalaz isti kao zadnji put-zatvorena.

----------


## mabo1

> Podsjetnik!!! 
> 
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (M)
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / ()
> Ivy7 24.11.2018 (Ž)
> sarasavati 12.01.2019 (M)
> leptirići 25.01.2019 ()


Evo da se malo podsjetimo  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

> Evo nas..  u 7.40 stigla naša princeza 3220 grama i 50 cm.
> Sve prirodno bez dripa, dosta podnošljivo i brzo. Nisam rezana niti šivana... Nakon dva dečka stigla curka


Cestitam od srca! Mazite se i uzivajte!

----------


## milasova8

Ribica i little angel Cestitammm!!!

Uzivajte sa svojim mrvicama

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene k vama...cestitke svim novim mamama i tatama!
Selim se ovdje s potpomognute u nadi da cu s vama dalje ubijati sve strahove koji nas tek cekaju. 37 godina, druga beba.
Danas 11+1tt, detalje vidite u potpisu, upravo odradili uzv pregled i zasad je sve u redu. Nuhalni nabor mali, 0,7 mm, vidljive nosne kosti, kaze dr sve kako treba biti.
Sutra nas ceka nifty testiranje i dani iscekivanja nalaza.
Tipkamo se...
milasova ❤️

----------


## milasova8

> Evo i mene k vama...cestitke svim novim mamama i tatama!
> Selim se ovdje s potpomognute u nadi da cu s vama dalje ubijati sve strahove koji nas tek cekaju. 37 godina, druga beba.
> Danas 11+1tt, detalje vidite u potpisu, upravo odradili uzv pregled i zasad je sve u redu. Nuhalni nabor mali, 0,7 mm, vidljive nosne kosti, kaze dr sve kako treba biti.
> Sutra nas ceka nifty testiranje i dani iscekivanja nalaza.
> Tipkamo se...
> milasova ❤️


Katka, napokon se i mi preselile na ovaj podforum! 
Bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
Odlucila si se za nifty,bravo! Bit ce sve ok i nadam se brzom nalazu..
Meni je harmony stigao šesti dan od vadenja krvi..

Ja sam evo u 17tt ,prebrzo mi idu tjedni..
Super se osjecam,bebicu laganini osjetim i bas uzivam..
Sad cu i lagano poceti vjezbati, doktor odobrio,dapace i preporucio i jako se veselim!

----------


## milasova8

E da Katka, i bas me zanima hoce li nifty potrvditi tvoj osjecaj vezano za spol ili ce te kao i mene feeling prevariti.

----------


## leptirići

> Evo nas..  u 7.40 stigla naša princeza 3220 grama i 50 cm.
> Sve prirodno bez dripa, dosta podnošljivo i brzo. Nisam rezana niti šivana... Nakon dva dečka stigla curka


Cestitam.

----------


## katka22

> Katka, napokon se i mi preselile na ovaj podforum! 
> Bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
> Odlucila si se za nifty,bravo! Bit ce sve ok i nadam se brzom nalazu..
> Meni je harmony stigao šesti dan od vadenja krvi..
> 
> Ja sam evo u 17tt ,prebrzo mi idu tjedni..
> Super se osjecam,bebicu laganini osjetim i bas uzivam..
> Sad cu i lagano poceti vjezbati, doktor odobrio,dapace i preporucio i jako se veselim!


Da, rekla je i meni doktorica da je moguce da nalaz dodje vec tako rano. Zelim vjerovati da je i kod mene sve u redu...i uzv je danas to potvrdio. 
I dalje imam filing da je decko iako si potajno zelim curu (vec imam jednog velikog decka, samo zato).
Voljela bih reci da sam mirnija sad u ovoj fazi trudnoce, svi znam za ovu (psiholosku) granicu prvog tromjesjecja i cekam da prodje...a onda ce daljnje faze vjerojatno donijeti nove strahove... bravo za tebe i tvoju zelju za vjezbanjem, ja sam strasno lijena trenutno. Zasad sam dobila 1kg i nadam se da cu tim tempom i dalje. Kako ti stojis s kilama, radis li?

----------


## milasova8

Doma sam,ne radim..i bas mi zna biti dosadno doma..
Vecinu dana sam sama..moj tempo je bio dosta naporan a sad imam bas puno slobodnog vremena..
Pa secem,citam knjige,kuham i pomalo prode dan..
Iskreno nisam se vagala prije trudnoce,sad imam 64 kg tak da sam na svojoj kilazi..
Ali sada mi se bas jako jede slatko i kad me uhvati glad Moram jesti..u prvoj trudnoci mi uopce nije bilo ovako..
Ono sto skuham mi se uopce ne jede ali se natjeram inace bi vald imala 100 kila..

----------


## Mala88

Katka i milasova super vas je citati cure!  Radujem se da sve ide super  :Kiss:   Ostale cure cestitke na bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ribice i little angel, čestitam!!!

A katka, tebi želim dobrodošlicu!!

----------


## sarasvati

> Evo da se malo podsjetimo


Kad smo već kod podsjetnika..., za koji dan prestajem raditi pa ću osvježiti popis s curama koje su se pridružile!  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

I ja sam trenutno doma...nakon nalaza cu vidjeti sa dr da se vratim na posao barem mjesec dva, nije mi naporan posao pa cu probati. 
Cudno je to...tolike godine pisati o postupcima a sada o razvoju i rastu bebice iz tjedna u tjedan. Kad gledam tu slicicu...jos ne vjerujem.

----------


## little_angel

Hvala svima ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## leptirići

> Kad smo već kod podsjetnika..., za koji dan prestajem raditi pa ću osvježiti popis s curama koje su se pridružile!


Nama stize decko pa mozes stavit

----------


## Anemona

Kod mene danas zadnja kontrola secera i stitnjace.
Prva slijedeca je 6 tjedana nakon poroda.
Tako da je lagana panika u toku.

----------


## milasova8

> Kad smo već kod podsjetnika..., za koji dan prestajem raditi pa ću osvježiti popis s curama koje su se pridružile!


Termin je 9.4.2019.i stize nam djecak

----------


## katka22

Meni je termin po menzisu (kojem i uzv odgovara zasad) 15.05.2019. Sto nosim saznat cemo s rezultatima niftyja kroz 7-10 dana...
Sad mi slijedi bar tjedan nervoznog iscekivanja iako moram priznati da me jucerasnji uredan uzv poprilicno umirio pa se nadam da ce i nifty samo potvrditi da je sa mrvicom sve u najboljem redu...

----------


## mabo1

Jučer bila na pregledu,ctg je bio uredan.
Na nalazu piše da sam uloživa za prst. Jel to znači da sam malo otvorena? Alijedeća kontrola je na sam termin 2.11 ako ne krene prije...
Bolove u preponama imam povremeno,i malo BH me danas stišću malo više nego inače.
A danas mi se još najbolje dogodilo ujutro,otpala mi plomba sa zuba kojeg sam imala nadograđenog jer od njega mi ostao samo korijen. Ništa ne boli ali sam se baš iznervirala,kud baš sada....

----------


## V&NMama

Čestitke novim mamicama!!! Katka22 i milasova dobro došle!!

----------


## milasova8

Jooj cure moje,mene vec sada prepone bole..
Imate kakav savjet? 
Bas me dosta bole,otezano hodam a nisam jos ni na pola trudnoce. 
Nakon prvog poroda su me toliko bolile da sam 10ak dana uz pomoc silazila sa kreveta,jedva sam isla na stepenice..
Ne znam dali je sad to povezano .

----------


## mabo1

Evo da se javim, jucer sam imala bolove cijeli dan i navecer su poceli pravi trudovi na 5 min razmaka. Nocas u 3:15 rodio se Daniel tezak 4050 gr i 54 dug. Sada odmaramo dojimo i mazimo se. Sretno svim trudnicama...

----------


## sarasvati

Čestitam mabo!!

----------


## Ribica 1

Cestitam!

----------


## leptirići

> Evo da se javim, jucer sam imala bolove cijeli dan i navecer su poceli pravi trudovi na 5 min razmaka. Nocas u 3:15 rodio se Daniel tezak 4050 gr i 54 dug. Sada odmaramo dojimo i mazimo se. Sretno svim trudnicama...������


Cestitam!!

----------


## Ivy7

Čestitke mabo od srca za velikog frajera!!!

----------


## marla-s

Cestitam na bebici!! I neka vam prilagodba bude sto bezbolnija <3




> Jooj cure moje,mene vec sada prepone bole..
> Imate kakav savjet? 
> Bas me dosta bole,otezano hodam a nisam jos ni na pola trudnoce. 
> Nakon prvog poroda su me toliko bolile da sam 10ak dana uz pomoc silazila sa kreveta,jedva sam isla na stepenice..
> Ne znam dali je sad to povezano .


Mene je u petak zabolilo nisko prema preponama i straznjici da nisam ni korak mogla napraviti. Bila sam na uzv isti dan jer je bol potrajala i dr mi je rekao da beba stoji nisko i radi pritisak glavicom... Sad sam narucila onaj pojas za trudnice i nadam se da ce mi to nesto pomoci, a dotad mirujem kako su mi rekli...

Sutra ulazimo u 24.tjedan, a vec od tog "niskog nosenja" ne mogu ni carape, ni cipele obuci bez napora :/

----------


## little_angel

Aaaa mabo čestitkeeeee od srca.. Mazite se i pazite ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## milasova8

Moja beba nece imati krevetic, nocno spavanje ce biti s nama u krevetu. 
Imate li ideju sto bi mogla kupiti za spavanje u dnevnom boravku da ju ipak imam na oku dok kuham ili nesto a beba dok spava? 
Glupo mi je uzimati neke koljevke i slicno. Najrade bi nesto u cem bi mogla spavati do barem godine i pol..
Imate kakvu ideju?

----------


## marla-s

milasova8, imas one zasticene djecje igraonice, pa ti i tu moze odspavati preko dana. Bude mekano, a uvijek mozes uciniti mekanijim, toplijim i bebi ugodnijim  :Smile:  u krajnjoj liniji, za to dnevno spavanje mozes napraviti bebino gnijezdo i na trosjedu s nekom podlogom, jastucima na bocnim stranama i sl. :Smile: 

Mi stavljamo krevetic kad beba dodje i to ce mjesto koristiti i za dnevno spavanje  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Ja sam u dnevni stavila putni krevetic, a u kuhinji na pultu je u Baby Bjornu ili ju nosam  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

mabo cestitke!
milasova, i meni prijenosni krevetic zvuci kao dobra opcija jer ga mozes sklopiti i maknuti po potrebi. Iako, neki nemaju opciju dizanja madraca na vise razina na sto obrati paznju zbog ledja i madraci su poprilicno jadni/tanki pa ces ga stvarno morati s necim pojacati. ..
Joj, svaka ti cast kako se ne bojis s mrvom odmah u krevet...ja imam uzasan strah od toga tako da to meni ne dolazi u obzir tako rano...ustvari, ako me se bude pitalo, ne bi ja bebu u moj krevet nikako. S malim sam imala muku do njegove 4. godine i nadam se da cu sad starija i mudrija znati stati na kraj tome na vrijeme. 
Ja sam u iscekivanju nifty nalaza, ocekujem ga mozda vec u petak. Mogu rec da sam ok, nemam neku nervozu i nekako vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro. I saznat cemo imam li curu napokon!

----------


## Mala88

> mabo cestitke!
> milasova, i meni prijenosni krevetic zvuci kao dobra opcija jer ga mozes sklopiti i maknuti po potrebi. Iako, neki nemaju opciju dizanja madraca na vise razina na sto obrati paznju zbog ledja i madraci su poprilicno jadni/tanki pa ces ga stvarno morati s necim pojacati. ..
> Joj, svaka ti cast kako se ne bojis s mrvom odmah u krevet...ja imam uzasan strah od toga tako da to meni ne dolazi u obzir tako rano...ustvari, ako me se bude pitalo, ne bi ja bebu u moj krevet nikako. S malim sam imala muku do njegove 4. godine i nadam se da cu sad starija i mudrija znati stati na kraj tome na vrijeme. 
> Ja sam u iscekivanju nifty nalaza, ocekujem ga mozda vec u petak. Mogu rec da sam ok, nemam neku nervozu i nekako vjerujem da ce sve biti dobro. I saznat cemo imam li curu napokon!


Katka bice nalaz super, fige za curu!  :Smile:  Joj i ja sam kao ti, imam strah pa ce moja beba odmah u krevetac. Jos prvo pa je jos veci strah onda  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

U nasoj sobi nam ne stane krevetic,iako imamo jos jednu slobodnu sobu ne zelimo odvajati bebu od tate tokom noci i zato necemo krevetic. 
Ne bojimo se da beba spava s nama u krevetu jer je prvi sin vecinu noci provodio s nama tako da nam je poznato..
Plan je da sa oko 2 godine malac prijede kod starijeg brata u sobu..
Vidjet cemo..
Muci me to dnevno spavanje, jel ok da spava u bounceru? 
Ili u kosari od kolica? Nemam pojma..
Ajde jos dok se beba ne okrece moze na kaucu ali kasnije? 
Ne zelim kupovati nepotrebne stvari ili one koje su upotrebljive samo par mjeseci..
I dali je prematalica potrebna? Ovu bebu planiramo prematati na krevetu..
Prvi je imao samo onu debelu podlogu koju smo stavljali na krevetic i obozavao je biti tamo gol i bome su ju koristili dosta dugo. 
Sad ne znam dal da kupujem prematalicu ili ne..

----------


## Munkica

Mislim da je kosara od kolica ravnog dna ok. 
Mene je prematalica spasila jer mi se nakon carskog tesko bilo sagibati. Dugo sam se premisljala jer nisam htjela kupovati nepotrebne stvari, ali su me prijateljice nagovorile. I nisam pozalila. U Ikei ima ok izbor. Inace, nas putni krevetac ima i nastavak za presvlacenje (potrazi hauck sleep n play). 
Ja bih ti preporucila dobru nosiljku (meni je marama zakon) jer moja vila jedino tako spava preko dana. Evo i sad sam ju tutnula u nosilicu jer je uspavljivanje ziva muka  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> U nasoj sobi nam ne stane krevetic,iako imamo jos jednu slobodnu sobu ne zelimo odvajati bebu od tate tokom noci i zato necemo krevetic. 
> Ne bojimo se da beba spava s nama u krevetu jer je prvi sin vecinu noci provodio s nama tako da nam je poznato..
> Plan je da sa oko 2 godine malac prijede kod starijeg brata u sobu..
> Vidjet cemo..
> Muci me to dnevno spavanje, jel ok da spava u bounceru? 
> Ili u kosari od kolica? Nemam pojma..
> Ajde jos dok se beba ne okrece moze na kaucu ali kasnije? 
> Ne zelim kupovati nepotrebne stvari ili one koje su upotrebljive samo par mjeseci..
> I dali je prematalica potrebna? Ovu bebu planiramo prematati na krevetu..
> ...


imala sam isti problem i s prvim i sad s malom, krevetić ne stane u našu sobu  :Rolling Eyes:  
sa M. sam još ispočetka pokušavala da spava u svojoj sobi u krevetu, pa se ustajala, odustala vrlo brzo. s njom nisam ni dana probavala da igdje spava osim pokraj mene. cim osjetim da se meškolji u krevetu po noći, a vrijeme je za hranjenje, dam joj i cicu i ni ne probudi se... spava beba, spavam ja i svi sretni.
ovisno kakav bouncer imaš, meni se to ne čini ok za dnevno spavanje. moji nisu htjeli, imala sam stokke steps i prodala ga jer ga je mala prešišala nakon tri i pol mj. košaru od kolica, isto stokke, je koristila dva mj i prerasla. taj stokke kao da za kineze proizvodi. sad spava na kauču, spojim fotelju do ruba kauča pa ne može nigdje.
sklopivi krevetić je ok ako imaš veliki dnevni boravak pa neće smetati. ok je i košara za dnevno spavanje, nju sam na moru koristila za dnevna spavanja.
prematalicu ne bi mijenjala za ništa, visoka, komotna, mala baš voli biti na njoj, a i ladice ispod dobro dođu za neke stvarčice koje npr ne bi mogla držati na krevetu.

----------


## bubekica

Milasova, nama je tiny love rocker napper bio super rjesenje do nekih 6-7mj. Ide u skroz ravni polozaj pa je super za malene, a kasnije ga mozes koristiti kao viper.

----------


## marla-s

katka22, bitno da si ti mirna i zelim ti Nifty cist kao suza <3

Vezano za prematalicu, imam je sacuvanu od prije i moram priznati da mi je mnogo znacila i da sam je dobro iskoristila. Ne mislim da se ne moze bez nje, jer uvijek mozes nesto iskombinirati, ali da mi je dobro posluzila, to sigurno.

Nosiljku cemo zbog tate  nabavljati, ja vise necu nositi (ledja su mi u komi). Imam jos sacuvan mei tai, sling sam prodala, pa cu pogledati nesto za novorodjence  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Meni recimo prematalica nije ni na trenutak nedostajala. Imala sam sreću ploču koja se stavljala kao dio krevetića i to sam koristila u samom početku, ali ono sto mi je bilo prava prematalica je ono mekano iz Ikee sto se napuše i to mi je bilo zakon. Stavila bih gdje hod bih htjela, genijalno za na more i bas mi je bilo praktično.

----------


## sarasvati

Od početka smo imali kinderbet, ali je beba spavala s nama. I sad nam svaku noc dođe u krevet, a ima 4 i pol godine. I ja u zome uživam. Kako ce biti kad beba brat dođe, e...., pisat cu vam tada.  :Smile: 
Kad je bila mini beba spavala je preko dana na kauču, s vremenom sam taj kauč razvlačila, a onda je presla u svoj krevet za dnevno spavanje. Preko dana u svom (nekad na nasem), a preko noci u nasem krevetu.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala puno na iskustvima i savjetima..
Nemam nikakav bouncer,zapravo nemam nista osim kolica..
Bubekica bas sam gledala taj napper,cini se dosta zanimljiv..
O prematalici razmisljam i to onoj stokke koja kasnije moze biti radni stol ili komodica za npr.TV
Dosta je skupa zato razmisljam koliko je isplativo..

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala puno na iskustvima i savjetima..
> Nemam nikakav bouncer,zapravo nemam nista osim kolica..
> Bubekica bas sam gledala taj napper,cini se dosta zanimljiv..
> O prematalici razmisljam i to onoj stokke koja kasnije moze biti radni stol ili komodica za npr.TV
> Dosta je skupa zato razmisljam koliko je isplativo..


Imas i u ikei takva rijesenje za prematalicu, kasnije bude radni stol, a puno jeftinije.

----------


## Anemona

Stigla je nasa curica.
Oko 6 ujutro. U 38. tjednu.
Pored opcije carskog ili indukcije, ispao prirodni porod. Bez klistira, bez brijanja, bez rezanja, bome i bez preslacenja.
Nije bilo vremena, rodila sam u haljini.

----------


## ljube555

> Stigla je nasa curica.
> Oko 6 ujutro. U 38. tjednu.
> Pored opcije carskog ili indukcije, ispao prirodni porod. Bez klistira, bez brijanja, bez rezanja, bome i bez preslacenja.
> Nije bilo vremena, rodila sam u haljini.


Cestitam draga!!!!

To bila expresno???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Anemona

Dosla sam potpuno otvorena. Malo je izgon stekao, inace sam s vrata isla odmah na porod.

----------


## little_angel

Čestitke anemona... Uživaj sada sa svojom curicom ❤️❤️❤️ super za brz i prirodan porod...

----------


## martinaP

> Stigla je nasa curica.
> Oko 6 ujutro. U 38. tjednu.
> Pored opcije carskog ili indukcije, ispao prirodni porod. Bez klistira, bez brijanja, bez rezanja, bome i bez preslacenja.
> Nije bilo vremena, rodila sam u haljini.


Pa cestitam!!!

Zvuci kao lijepi porod  :Heart:

----------


## j-la

Anemona čestitam  :Heart: !

----------


## Anemona

Hvala svima

----------


## maca papucarica

Anemona, čestitke!
Uživajte sada  :Heart: 

P.s. bome ni ja ne bih imala ništa protiv takvog scenarija

Samo, kako misliš da je izgon štekao?

----------


## milasova8

Anemona cestitam!
Porod za pozeljeti!

----------


## leptirići

Anemona cestitam!

----------


## marla-s

Anemona predivno! Cestitam od srca! [emoji173]

----------


## Optimist

Anemona, cestitam, mazi malenu  :Smile:   :Heart: 
Kakvi su ti seceri?

----------


## Anemona

Rade mi 24 satni profil, pa cu sutra znati

----------


## katka22

Anemona, cestitke na express porodu, takav si i ja zelim! Kako to samo lijepo zvuci...
S obzirom na veliku razliku u godinama kod mene (skoro 14) ja nemam ni jednu jedinu stvar za bebu...tako da nam slijedi kupovina svega. Jos smo i u procesu priprema za seljenje u veci stan...soba ce nam isto biti manja, ali mjesta za krevetic ima taman uknap. Nece biti idealno, krevetic cu vuci preko dana u djecju sobu gdje ce biti i prematalica jer bi da se beba sto prije privikne na svoju sobu...sve to zvuci kao da imam plan, ali naravno, vidjet cemo sto ce biti kad beba dodje. Prematalicu smatram nuznom, barem onaj gornji dio koji mozes staviti na neku komodu/stol, stogod....ja sam visoka i ledja mi vec sad pate tako da mi prematanja na krevetu i sl. ne dolaze u obzir. Stokke je uzasno skup, a kolica mi iako vizualno super izgledaju djeluju kao da imaju vise nedostataka. Posto smo dobili njihov krevetic koji mi je super jer ima vise opcija za dugo godina, gledala sam bas tu komodu prematalicu. Cini mi se da je ta cijena ipak malo previse tako da mi je info za slicna rjesenja u Ikei odlican. Imate li uopce kakav prijedlog za neka druga slicna moderna kolica? Iako je turbo rano, u iscekivanju niftyja razmisljam o cemu god da si skrenem paznju...

----------


## milasova8

Bbella hvala za info o Ikeinim prematalicama, definitivno cemo tamo kupiti tu komodicu povoljna je a super funkcionalna..i staviti ju u bracinu sobu..
Za boravak cemo kupiti taj napper koji je bubekica spomenula.super je ima nulti polozaj i moze se dosta dugo koristiti.
Katka mi imamo stokke kolica,dosta su glomazna,nemaju kosaru za npr.namirnice iz ducana ili placa,jedva mi stanu u auto.da sad kupujem nebi njih kupila..
Trazila bi neka manja ,prakticnija,funkcionalnija..
Moderno mi u tim stvarima vise ne igra ulogu,rađe biram prakticnost i funkcionalnost.

----------


## katka22

> Bbella hvala za info o Ikeinim prematalicama, definitivno cemo tamo kupiti tu komodicu povoljna je a super funkcionalna..i staviti ju u bracinu sobu..
> Za boravak cemo kupiti taj napper koji je bubekica spomenula.super je ima nulti polozaj i moze se dosta dugo koristiti.
> Katka mi imamo stokke kolica,dosta su glomazna,nemaju kosaru za npr.namirnice iz ducana ili placa,jedva mi stanu u auto.da sad kupujem nebi njih kupila..
> Trazila bi neka manja ,prakticnija,funkcionalnija..
> Moderno mi u tim stvarima vise ne igra ulogu,rađe biram prakticnost i funkcionalnost.


E pa bas to, tocno tako mi djeluju, neprakticno, glomazno s manama...naravno da prioritet nije da su najmodernija.. rado bi da su mi lijepa, ali sve ovo sto si nabrojila je jako vazno kad se pocnu koristiti. Krecem u istragu

----------


## Bluebella

> E pa bas to, tocno tako mi djeluju, neprakticno, glomazno s manama...naravno da prioritet nije da su najmodernija.. rado bi da su mi lijepa, ali sve ovo sto si nabrojila je jako vazno kad se pocnu koristiti. Krecem u istragu


Pogledaj Stokke scoot, imaju kosaru za stvari i stane puno u nju, moderna, lijepa i stanu u svaki auto. Ja ih imam i odlična su. Kupila nova u kutiji preko njuskala u pola cijene (ljudi se selili iz hrv i bilo im hitno za prodati).

----------


## marla-s

I ja volim kratiti vrijeme u razgledavanju kolica (na strogom sam mirovanju pa to znaci listanje po netu)  :Smile: 

Prioritet za kolica:
1. non toxic materijali (oeko tex certifikat), 
2. funkcionalnost i komoditet,
3. dizajn/estetski dojam

I dok 2. i 3. kriterij lako zadovoljim, 1. je prava muka. 

Nuna mixx2019 travel system su mi trenutno najbolje sto sam nasla, ali cu jos vidjeti sto ce biti, jer je pitanje hoce li ih dobavljaci uspjeti dovuci u HR (prevelik mi je trosak kupovina u inozemstvu, online zbog poreza)

Qumes bera 2018 3u1 su mi cjenovno najprihvatljivija te takodjer poprilicno zadovoljavaju uvjete koje trazim, no pokusavam stupiti u kontakt s proizvodjacom da jos provjerim neke standarde pri proizvodnji.

Ekipa, mene razdire zdjelica, kukovi i straznjica. Najgore mi je rano ujutro kad se pokusam okrenuti ili ustati. Bol zna potrajati i koji sat, bude konstantna, ostra... Isto mi je bilo prije tjedan dana i rekao mi je ginekolog da bebica glavicom pritiska donji dio, no fala bogu sve je u redu, cerviks je ok. Popijem normabel jer nakon duzeg trpljenja boli tijelo mi bude u spazmu i onda me uvijek strah za bebicu i protok kisika...

Uzela sam i onaj pojas za nisko nosenje i trenutno mi je najveci benefit to sto me grije (a toplina mi odgovara). Spavam uglavnom na boku, s jastucima medju nogama, podupirem njima i zdjelicu...sve kako mi vec u tom trenutku odgovara...

Uglavnom, ovo je prava muka kad zaboli...jel od vas itko imao takvih problema?

----------


## katka22

> I ja volim kratiti vrijeme u razgledavanju kolica (na strogom sam mirovanju pa to znaci listanje po netu) 
> 
> Prioritet za kolica:
> 1. non toxic materijali (oeko tex certifikat), 
> 2. funkcionalnost i komoditet,
> 3. dizajn/estetski dojam
> 
> I dok 2. i 3. kriterij lako zadovoljim, 1. je prava muka. 
> 
> ...


Za ova tvoja kolica nisam ni cula... u svakom alucaju imam puno jos za istrazivanje. 
Nisam upamtila zasto si na mirovanju, iznenadila si me s tim. Ali mogu ti rec da sam ja u poprilicnom mirovanju svojim izborom jer jednostavno drugacije ne ide. Jako sam umorna non stop, troma, stalno me jajnici probadaju, ledja ne sjecam se kad me nisu boljela...
Malo sam i tuzna, najbolja prijateljica mi je jucer zavrsila na kiretazi, a bile smo 2 tjedna razlike i veselile smo se zajednickoj trudnoci i bebama vrsnjacima...problem se nazirao od pocetka, na uzv 7+3 tt po ciklusu beba je bila 6+1, i na uzv sada kad je trebala biti skoro 11tt...bebe nema. Bojala sam se tog scenarija iako sam joj se trudila biti podrska...ne znam kako bi je utjesila a da samu sebe ne ustravim...

----------


## Munkica

Mi smo uzeli cybex kolica balios s jer se mogu koristiti od rodjenja bez kosare. Da li da kazem da jos uvijek nije bila u njima, osim u jajetu ako zaspi...

----------


## little_angel

https://happystorks.com/hr/ bacite si pogled i na ovu stranicu za kolica... Imaju svakakvih... Cijene ok. Plaćanje nakon dostave.

----------


## katka22

Stigao nam je nifty...imamo zdravog decka ❤️

----------


## milasova8

> Stigao nam je nifty...imamo zdravog decka ❤️


Cestitam !!

----------


## bibs

Cestitam, katka

----------


## marla-s

Predivna vijest katka!! <3

A za tvoju frendicu...vjerujem koliko ti je tesko, no budi i dalje uz nju koliko vec ima potrebu za drustvom. 

Sjecam se da je mene nakon spontanih najvise smetalo tjesenje u kojem je bilo pokusaja "ignoriranja" trenutnog stanja, tj. nastojanje da se razvedrim i ne mislim o tome. Nisam mogla, trebala sam proci fazu po fazu kroz proces zalovanja i od najblizih sam trebala samo prisustvo, bez mnogo rijeci... 

Ali, svi smo razliciti, ovo je samo moje iskustvo, ti ces sigurno znati bolje kako se ponasati s frendicom.

----------


## marla-s

Vezane ta moje tegobe, pronasla sam sve simptome tkz.sindroma disfunkcije simfize. Srecom sam pronasla i vjezbe kojina si mogu olaksati, te sam kontaktirala jedan klub trudnica gdje radi jedna fizioterapeutica, pa sad cekam na njihov odgovor, savjet.

Katka, na strogom sam mirovanju zbog jakih bolova u pubicnom dijelu (doslovno ne mogu ni korak napraviti i bol potraje po nekoliko sati). Uz sve to, trudnoca je ostvarena putem IVF i mislim da su zapravo moji ginekolozi (iz klinike za oplodnju i socijalni ginekolog - zajedno vode trudnocu) zbog svega toga pojacano oprezni.
Medjutim, osjecam da mi ovako strogo mirovanje zapravo i ne odgovara, jer me bas ta ukocenost, nepokretnost i probadajuci bolovi najvise smetaju nakon budjenja. 
Plus sve to, malena je glavicom okrenuta prema zdjelici i radi dodatni pritisak na ionako osjetljivu zdjelicu.

----------


## Kaae

> Imas i u ikei takva rijesenje za prematalicu, kasnije bude radni stol, a puno jeftinije.


Stol je koma nad komama. Kupili smo ga mi kao prematalicu koju nikad (niti jednom) nismo koristili za drugo dijete i sad imamo stol koji izgleda kao kutija s problemima, plus se ne mogu koristiti ladice na vrhu. Ladice mi se svidjaju i pasu u sobu pa mozda zamolim poznanika da mi prepravi vrh, ali samo ako nije nenormalno skupo.

Ovo: https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79229962/   Uzas od stola, neiskoristivo.

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam, Anemona!

----------


## milasova8

Kaae,hvala na korisnoj info! 
Nemam pojma sta da onda kupim da mogu koristiti i nakon prematanja djeteta. 
Stokke mi je bas dosta skup,nemam pojma.

----------


## maca papucarica

Milasova, a zašto ne kupiš rabljeno? 
Ima te opreme za bebe puno Njuškalo, većina stvari je kao nova, a upola cijene. Iskoristiš, kasnije ako imaš kome- pokloniš, a ako ne prodaš za simbolične novce i krug se nastavi.
Ja nakon prvog djeteta uvijek kad nešto namjeravam kupiti, prvo ćirnem na par mjesta za prodaju pa tek ako ne nađem što trebam, kupim novo ako mi je hitno ili potražim ponovno za tjedan-dva.

----------


## katka22

Kaae, i mene si spasila s tom info, bas sam za taj stopic bila i ja zapela, djelovao mi skroz prakticno po slikama...ja do sad nista nisam kupovala rabljeno...mozda se isplati pogledati...

----------


## Bluebella

Mi smo ovaj kupili
https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/60381351/

Taj ne moze biti stol kasnije. Ali ne izgleda kao tipična prematalica pa moze poslužiti za nesto drugo.
Meni je super  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Vezane ta moje tegobe, pronasla sam sve simptome tkz.sindroma disfunkcije simfize. Srecom sam pronasla i vjezbe kojina si mogu olaksati, te sam kontaktirala jedan klub trudnica gdje radi jedna fizioterapeutica, pa sad cekam na njihov odgovor, savjet.
> 
> Katka, na strogom sam mirovanju zbog jakih bolova u pubicnom dijelu (doslovno ne mogu ni korak napraviti i bol potraje po nekoliko sati). Uz sve to, trudnoca je ostvarena putem IVF i mislim da su zapravo moji ginekolozi (iz klinike za oplodnju i socijalni ginekolog - zajedno vode trudnocu) zbog svega toga pojacano oprezni.
> Medjutim, osjecam da mi ovako strogo mirovanje zapravo i ne odgovara, jer me bas ta ukocenost, nepokretnost i probadajuci bolovi najvise smetaju nakon budjenja. 
> Plus sve to, malena je glavicom okrenuta prema zdjelici i radi dodatni pritisak na ionako osjetljivu zdjelicu.


Ja sam imala taj sindrom u trudnoci, ali ga nisam prepoznala. vrijeme kad se javila bol u simfizi je bilo nakon serklaze, pa su mi rekli da me šav steže. Nakon poroda sam imala dijastazu simfize, trebalo mi je tri tjedna da opet stanem na svoje noge i hodam.
Ako te nesto zanima slobodno mi piši na pp

----------


## marla-s

> Ja sam imala taj sindrom u trudnoci, ali ga nisam prepoznala. vrijeme kad se javila bol u simfizi je bilo nakon serklaze, pa su mi rekli da me šav steže. Nakon poroda sam imala dijastazu simfize, trebalo mi je tri tjedna da opet stanem na svoje noge i hodam.
> Ako te nesto zanima slobodno mi piši na pp


O boze Bluebella! Citala sam i slusala na YT iskustva drugih zena. Ima dosta toga po netu - od iskustva onih s blagim poteskocama do uistinu strasnih - zene su zavrsile u kolicima/na stakama, te u/na njima bile i po nekoliko mjeseci nakon poroda. Neke su trebale i operativne zahvate... Grozota, uglavnom. 

U kojem se tjednu tebi pojavila bol? I da li si imala problema pri porodu ukoliko je bio u polozaju na stolu/krevetu, na ledjima? 
Naime, mnoge su se zene zalile da im taj polozaj ne odgovara...

----------


## Bluebella

> O boze Bluebella! Citala sam i slusala na YT iskustva drugih zena. Ima dosta toga po netu - od iskustva onih s blagim poteskocama do uistinu strasnih - zene su zavrsile u kolicima/na stakama, te u/na njima bile i po nekoliko mjeseci nakon poroda. Neke su trebale i operativne zahvate... Grozota, uglavnom. 
> 
> U kojem se tjednu tebi pojavila bol? I da li si imala problema pri porodu ukoliko je bio u polozaju na stolu/krevetu, na ledjima? 
> Naime, mnoge su se zene zalile da im taj polozaj ne odgovara...


Bol mi se javila u 25tt i bila je konstanta sve do poroda. Bilo je kao da me nesto zateže dole. Kad sam pokazala dr gdje me boli ona je rekla da mi je tu čvor od serklaze i da me vjerojatno to boli i da mozda malo umišljam jer sam previse osjetljiva sto su me šivali dole.
Rađala sam na leđima i nikako mi nije pasalo jer sam stalno skupljala noge pri tiskanju, a trebala sam ih širiti, no ta bol u simfizi je bila toliko jaka tokom izgona da nisam uopce kuzila sto se desava, a i bilo je sve nekako brzo gotovo. Kad je mala bila vani sve je bilo super. Vise nista ne boli, malo smo se mazili, odvezli me u sobu, ja se sama otusirala, sve super. Tek negdje 20h nakon poroda sam skuzila da se nesto desava, jako tesko sam se ustajala, nisam mogla na noge s kreveta, a i kad bi sišla s kreveta nisam mogla noge podići s poda da napravim korak. Slijedeca dva dana su me sestre u krevetu kupale, presvlacile uloske i nosile kahilicu. Strasno nesto. Suprug mi je donio stake pa sam uz njih uspjela ici na wc iako jako jako tesko. Trebalo mi je 10min da se ustanem s kreveta, 10min da odem do wc-a (koji je bio u sobi) i 10min da ponovno legnem, s tim da bi pola sata prije nego idem na wc popila dva ketanola. Radili su mi rtg i razmak je bio 8mm, ako je razmak veci od 4cm onda se ide na operaciju. Iz bolnice sam izasla peti dan nakon poroda uz 2 ketonala, injekciju protiv bolova i naravno štake. Ulazak u auto bolje da ne opisujem. Doma mi je bilo jos gore jer nisam imala krevet koji se moze povisiti i sniziti, nisam mogla u kadu zakoračiti da se okupam. A najgore je sto ti nitko ne moze pomoci jer i najmanji sitni krivi pokret izaziva toliku bol da bi iste sekunde vrištala. Dan kada je sve krenulo na bolje je 9 dan nakon poroda kad sam zavrsila opet u Petrovoj zbog sumnje na trombozu, iz Petrove me na Rebro poslali i tamo me docekao jedan mladi praktikant. Decko kad me vidio kako se tesko krecem nije sebi mogao doci. Primio me za ruke i objasnio i pokazao sve pokrete kako da si olakšam i da me manje boli, kako da sjednem, kako da se ustanem, kako da spavam, da mi je nabolje samo na leđima spavati, nikako na boku.  Nakon toga mi je rapidno stanje islo na bolje.  Dva mj mi je trebalo da prestanem piti tablete za bolove. Sad sam ok, osjetim i dalje ponekad bol u simfizi, tipa ako se naglo okrenem ili mi noga prokliže (ako se poskliznem). Rekli su mi da ce trebati otprilike godinu dana da se sve vrati na svoje. 
Jako je tesko nakon poroda ne moci se brinuti o bebi. Moja sreca u tome svemu je bilo sto je mala samo spavala i cicala. Imala sam zenu koja mi je dolazila i pomagala mi. Uz sve to sam se jos izdajala jer nisam smjela dojiti dok sam pila puno ketonala. Kad sam prešla na brufen onda sam nastavila dojiti.
Ponekad se divim sama sebi kako sam to sve izdrzala.

----------


## marla-s

Imas se potpuno pravo itekako diviti sebi sto si prosla tu kalvariju! I ja ti se divim, ali sam istovremeno jako preplasena ovim tvojim iskustvom...8mm je prevelik razmak,  cudim se da te nisu poslali na operaciju...prestrasno! I uzasno mi je zao sto si kroz to morala proci  :Sad: (

To ti je bilo 1.dijete? Poslije nisi radjala?

Ovo sto kazes za polozaje spavanja, ustajanje po 10 minuta i odlaske do wc-a, potpuno te razumijem jer prolazim identicno. Najveci mi je horor sto sam tek u 24.tt, a prognoze su samo sve gore kako se ide prema kraju...
Trudit cu se ustajati i raditi ove neke fizioterapeutske vjezbe koje bi mi trebale, nadam se, olaksati.

----------


## Bluebella

> Imas se potpuno pravo itekako diviti sebi sto si prosla tu kalvariju! I ja ti se divim, ali sam istovremeno jako preplasena ovim tvojim iskustvom...8mm je prevelik razmak,  cudim se da te nisu poslali na operaciju...prestrasno! I uzasno mi je zao sto si kroz to morala proci (
> 
> To ti je bilo 1.dijete? Poslije nisi radjala?
> 
> Ovo sto kazes za polozaje spavanja, ustajanje po 10 minuta i odlaske do wc-a, potpuno te razumijem jer prolazim identicno. Najveci mi je horor sto sam tek u 24.tt, a prognoze su samo sve gore kako se ide prema kraju...
> Trudit cu se ustajati i raditi ove neke fizioterapeutske vjezbe koje bi mi trebale, nadam se, olaksati.


to je bilo sad za drugu bebu, u prvoj trudnoći i nakon poroda nisam imala ni bol u području simfize ni ništa, a nije da sam rodila sad neku preveliku bebu, 52cm i 3700gr.
8mm je zapravo mali razmak, a za operaciju nisam baš ziher da je bila potrebna, mislim da bi oporavak od operacije duže trajao nego oporavak bez operacije.
zapravo, kod dijastaze simfize nema nikakve terapije i nitko ti ne može reći koliko ce trajati oporavak. ja sam si olakšala oporavak sa steznikom za simfizu i zdjelicu i štakama. 
meni u trudnoći nije bilo tako drastično da sam jedva ustajala, zatezalo me, pogotovo pri ustajanju ili kad bi htjela čučnuti, ali sam normalno funkcionirala. 
jesi pričala sa dr? možda sa carskim rezom možeš spriječiti da se desi dijastaza simfize? 
po mom iskustvu, doktori nemaju previše razumijevanja za to sve. mama i beba su dobro, a ovo će proći, nema druge. i to ti je to.

----------


## marla-s

Ovaj tjedan sam opet na pregledima (25.tt, pa me ceka ogtt) i onda cu zamoliti dr. ako moze ista vidjeti mskar ultrazvucno (znam da za to treba rtg, no to sad ne dolazi u obzir, a na magnet bi cekala valjda godinu-dvije). Prate me u klinici gdje cu roditi i moj soc.ginekolog, morat cu sa svima popricati jer mi uopce nije sala ovako intezivna bol u tom dijelu.

Zadnja 2 dana se ustajem, lijezem i okrecem u krevetu spojenih koljena (to sam pronasla na yt kao jedan od savjeta fizioterapeuta) i mogu ti reci da mi je na taj nacin znatno lakse. Da, osjetim i dalje bol, no manjeg inteziteta.

Spomenula si savjete lijecnika kako ustajati, okretati se i sl. Sto ti je savjetovao?

(Joj sorry ako ti postavljam mnogo pitanja, no savjeti nekog tko je to prosao su mi zlata vrijedni)

----------


## marla-s

> po mom iskustvu, doktori nemaju previše razumijevanja za to sve. mama i beba su dobro, a ovo će proći, nema druge. i to ti je to.


I ovo si dobro rekla (a kazu i zene diljem svijeta koje su prosle isto). Istina, prioritet je da trudnoca dobro prodje, da beba i mama budu ok, a simfiza ionako nije njihovo podrucje (ginekolosko), pa se to nazalost zanemaruje. A ne bi trebalo, jer nacin poroda moze odigrati glavnu ulogu.

----------


## marla-s

> Mi smo uzeli cybex kolica balios s jer se mogu koristiti od rodjenja bez kosare. Da li da kazem da jos uvijek nije bila u njima, osim u jajetu ako zaspi...


Ovo sam zeljela komentirati ali u zaru rasprave o boli sam izostavila. 
Zeljela sam ti reci da su kolica odlicna i vrlo funkcionalna. A sto je najljepse cini se da imaju i oeko-tex. Da li je to tako, jos cekam odgovor distributera, jer navodno neki modeli Cybexa ga imaju, neki ne. Pa ce mi tek javiti sto je s ovim modelom kojeg i ti imas. 

Jos su mi rekli i za Joolz kolica, no takodjer ne svi modeli. Medjutim, iako su vrlo fancy, prednost bi dala Cybexu (ima vecu kosaru, cijenom je daleko povoljniji, a sto ide u "dodatnu opremu" to cu tek doznati).

Jesi li ti u cijenu dobila i vrecu za zimu (za sportski dio i as)? Zastitu za kisu? Adaptere za as? Jer neki to sve daju u kompletu s kolicima, a kod nekih se sve kupuje odvojeno sto onda cjenovno ispada mnooogo vise od pocetne cijene...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ovaj tjedan sam opet na pregledima (25.tt, pa me ceka ogtt) i onda cu zamoliti dr. ako moze ista vidjeti mskar ultrazvucno (znam da za to treba rtg, no to sad ne dolazi u obzir, a na magnet bi cekala valjda godinu-dvije). Prate me u klinici gdje cu roditi i moj soc.ginekolog, morat cu sa svima popricati jer mi uopce nije sala ovako intezivna bol u tom dijelu.
> 
> Zadnja 2 dana se ustajem, lijezem i okrecem u krevetu spojenih koljena (to sam pronasla na yt kao jedan od savjeta fizioterapeuta) i mogu ti reci da mi je na taj nacin znatno lakse. Da, osjetim i dalje bol, no manjeg inteziteta.
> 
> Spomenula si savjete lijecnika kako ustajati, okretati se i sl. Sto ti je savjetovao?
> 
> (Joj sorry ako ti postavljam mnogo pitanja, no savjeti nekog tko je to prosao su mi zlata vrijedni)


Vec bi ti ja napisala savjete da su primjenjivi za trudnice. Uglavnom je savjet bio sto manje na boku lezati a sto vise na leđima jer tad je područje simfize namanje opterećeno, dok ležiš na boku uvijek jedna strana tijela vrši pritisak na drugu, pa tako i u tom dijelu. Kad se ustaješ i sjedas bitno je da skroz simetrično podižeš oba kuka, kao kad ides raditi čučanj, guza nazad pa sjesti i isto tako i ustati, poželjno da ti netko da ruke i da se oslonis na njih (meni su i štake poslužile). Ne znam koliko je to izvedivo s obzirom na trbuh. 
Noge spojene u bedrima do koljena sto vise, tipa kad moras zakoračiti negdje. Nista raditi na jednoj nozi (oblačenje donjeg vesa, hlača isl), uvijek sjesti.

Javi sta su ti dr rekli. Bas me zanima na koji nacin pristupaju ovom problemu kad se u trudnoci javi.
U koju bolnicu ides roditi?
Ja sam u Petrovoj rodila. Moram pohvaliti sve sestre tamo na odjelu babinjaca, stvarno su se brinule za mene kao da sam im kcer, imaju i iskustva s ovim problemom, neke zene sa dijastazom simfize nakon poroda su po dva tjedna ostajale u bolnici. Uvjet da te puste doma je da mozes na svojim nogama izaci iz bolnice.

Koliko sam citala, mnoge zene osjete u području simfize (pubične kosti) bol, no neke nakon poroda vise nista me boli. Tako da ako osjetiš bol u trudnoci ne mora nužno značiti da ce ti se desiti sto i meni nakon poroda. A i ako se desi, vjeruj mi, proci ce, svaki dan bude po mrvicu bolje.

----------


## marla-s

Hvala ti, utjesila si me. Trudnocu mi vode u KBC Split i tamo cu roditi. Nadam se najboljem, odnosno, da makar u pogledu ovog problema nece biti dodatnih poteskoca...

----------


## Munkica

> Ovo sam zeljela komentirati ali u zaru rasprave o boli sam izostavila. 
> Zeljela sam ti reci da su kolica odlicna i vrlo funkcionalna. A sto je najljepse cini se da imaju i oeko-tex. Da li je to tako, jos cekam odgovor distributera, jer navodno neki modeli Cybexa ga imaju, neki ne. Pa ce mi tek javiti sto je s ovim modelom kojeg i ti imas. 
> 
> Jos su mi rekli i za Joolz kolica, no takodjer ne svi modeli. Medjutim, iako su vrlo fancy, prednost bi dala Cybexu (ima vecu kosaru, cijenom je daleko povoljniji, a sto ide u "dodatnu opremu" to cu tek doznati).
> 
> 
> Jesi li ti u cijenu dobila i vrecu za zimu (za sportski dio i as)? Zastitu za kisu? Adaptere za as? Jer neki to sve daju u kompletu s kolicima, a kod nekih se sve kupuje odvojeno sto onda cjenovno ispada mnooogo vise od pocetne cijene...


Nismo dobili nista. Adapteri su bili cca15eur i zastita za kisu isto. Mi smo se bili odlucili za Cybexovu autosjedalicu jer je imala najbolje ocjene na Adac-u i cijena je bila ok, a nisam mogla pronaci za koje sve marke kolica postoje adapteri za auto sjedalicu (samo ih je par bilo navedeno) pa je odluka pala na ta kolica.

----------


## marla-s

Da, kuzim te. Tako sam i ja prva kolica trazila po as (MaxiCosi), a isto tako me sva "dodatna oprema" poprilicno kostala (samo vreca za zimu i torba su bili cca 1000kn...previse)
Inace, dobila sam jucer odgovor za ovaj tvoj model kolica i nazalost nema oeko-tex,  plus i navlaka za kisu je od PVC, a tek je za PLATINUM liniju dostupna navlaka za kisu od TPU (termoplasticni poliuretan). A bas su mi se svidjela ta tvoja kolica...

----------


## katka22

Nesanica. Je li to samo moja trudnicka boljka??? Svaka je trudnoca prepuna strahova od samog pocetka, IVF price valjda jos dodatno...u pocetnim tjednima bila bih zaspala na grani valjda dok se zadnje vrijeme pogotovo zbog mokrenja budim barem dva puta nocu. Nazalost, u zadnje vrijeme tesko ponovo zaspim. Obicno ostanem budna od oko 4-5 pa ako imam srece, a danas nemam, zaspim do negdje 7. Dodatno me potresla i prica moje prijateljice koja je nazalost nakon prve kiretaze zavrsila ponovo u bolnici jer se lose osjecala, pa su zakljucili da je nazalost nisu do kraja ocistili. Primila je neki drip za dodatno ciscenje, mucila se u kontrakcijama doma dva dana, bez ikakvog krvarenja ponovo zavrsila u bolnici jucer gdje su joj morali ponoviti kiretazu. Strasno sam tuzna zbog nje. Pricamo puno i nastojim biti uz nju jer sam valjda jedina s kim moze skroz otvoreno o svim osjecajima koje trenutno ima, iako nisam isla kod nje u bolnicu jer sam malo i prehladjena...i valjda mi se neki strah podsvjesno uvukao pod kozu. Iako je kod mene sve ok, nemam nikakvih tegoba ni bolova, nalazi su svi dobri i ustvari nemam nekog razloga za brigu, bas se malo vise brinem za moju mrvu nego sto bi trebala. Zasad ga jos ne osjetim, iako mi se neki dan ucinilo da ipak da...danas sam 13tt. Trudim se okrenuti misli na neku pozitivu, smisljanje imena i slicno...ali mislim da bi strahove mogao odagnati jedino pregled da se uvjerim da je s njim sve ok. Kako sam od pocetka imala dosta ceste uzv, posebno nakon krvarenja...znam da to nije vise nuzno. Ali ipak me drzi u psihickom miru, a nekako ocjenjujem da je to vrlo vazno. Koliko cesto vi imate preglede/uzv? Imate li kakve savjete za mene? Poludjet cu od podsvjesnog stresa...to valjda dodje sa trudnocom u zrelim godinama...

----------


## Inesz

Drage žene, želim vam uredne i mirne trudnoće  :Smile: 
Bacite pogled i na RODU kojoj je trebala pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Nesanica. Je li to samo moja trudnicka boljka??? Svaka je trudnoca prepuna strahova od samog pocetka, IVF price valjda jos dodatno...u pocetnim tjednima bila bih zaspala na grani valjda dok se zadnje vrijeme pogotovo zbog mokrenja budim barem dva puta nocu. Nazalost, u zadnje vrijeme tesko ponovo zaspim. Obicno ostanem budna od oko 4-5 pa ako imam srece, a danas nemam, zaspim do negdje 7. Dodatno me potresla i prica moje prijateljice koja je nazalost nakon prve kiretaze zavrsila ponovo u bolnici jer se lose osjecala, pa su zakljucili da je nazalost nisu do kraja ocistili. Primila je neki drip za dodatno ciscenje, mucila se u kontrakcijama doma dva dana, bez ikakvog krvarenja ponovo zavrsila u bolnici jucer gdje su joj morali ponoviti kiretazu. Strasno sam tuzna zbog nje. Pricamo puno i nastojim biti uz nju jer sam valjda jedina s kim moze skroz otvoreno o svim osjecajima koje trenutno ima, iako nisam isla kod nje u bolnicu jer sam malo i prehladjena...i valjda mi se neki strah podsvjesno uvukao pod kozu. Iako je kod mene sve ok, nemam nikakvih tegoba ni bolova, nalazi su svi dobri i ustvari nemam nekog razloga za brigu, bas se malo vise brinem za moju mrvu nego sto bi trebala. Zasad ga jos ne osjetim, iako mi se neki dan ucinilo da ipak da...danas sam 13tt. Trudim se okrenuti misli na neku pozitivu, smisljanje imena i slicno...ali mislim da bi strahove mogao odagnati jedino pregled da se uvjerim da je s njim sve ok. Kako sam od pocetka imala dosta ceste uzv, posebno nakon krvarenja...znam da to nije vise nuzno. Ali ipak me drzi u psihickom miru, a nekako ocjenjujem da je to vrlo vazno. Koliko cesto vi imate preglede/uzv? Imate li kakve savjete za mene? Poludjet cu od podsvjesnog stresa...to valjda dodje sa trudnocom u zrelim godinama...


Katka znam kako ti je, ja sam 19+2 i opet i mene nekad panika i strah lovi. Isto tako kod mm na poslu  nekoliko njegovih kolega ima trudne zene i kad god cujem nesto lose, ja se rastuzim i onda se prepanem za moju mrvu. Ali spasava me sto je sada bas osjetim, a i koristim baby watcher kad god se prepanem i to mi dosta olaksava. Ne brini brzo ces i ti poceti osjecati te malene divne udarce, pomoci ce bar malo  :Smile:  Ne treba da se stresiramo jer nase bebe sve osjete. Samo razmisli prosla si 12tt i sada je rizik manji!

----------


## marla-s

Katka22, pokusaj s nekim blagim opustajucim metodama - slusaj ugodnu glazbu, idi se prosetati, udahni svakodnevno svjezeg zraka. Tu je i autogeni trening, te razni oblici relaksacije putem meditacije. Ne znam koliko si upoznata sa svim tim, ali imas jako mnogo sadrzaja na tu temu po netu pa pogledaj malo. 
Pred spavanje se opusti uz neki topli napitak, istusiraj se u toploj vodi (ne pretoploj), pokusaj pronaci u blizini nekog za opustajucu masazu. 
Uglavnom, ima dosta toga sto moze pomoci da san bude bolji, a ti ces pronaci ono sto tebi odgovara.
Nastoj izbjegavati stresne razgovore i teme, tuzne price i crne kronike... Fokusiraj se na postizanje unutarnjeg mira i znaj da imas pravo odbiti sve ono sto te uznemiruje, te se ne ustrucavaj ljudima iz okoline reci da trenutno nesto ne zelis slusati jer ti je previse.

Strahovi i strepnje su normana pojava i inace u zivot, a posebno u trudnoci kad se mnogo toga intezivnije percipira. No, koliko god strahovi bili uobicajeni, ne smijemo dopustiti da nam ovladaju zivotima, da nas paraliziraju i oduzmu nam dragocjene trenutke koje mozemo provoditi u miru.

Kreni od malih stvari koje te cine zadovoljnom  :Wink: 

Sto se pregleda tice meni ih zakazuju svaka 3 ili 4 tjedna.

----------


## katka22

Hvala vam cure, divne ste!
Ma dobro sam ja ustvari, vjerojatno su to prolazne brige koje se manifestiraju na nespavanju. I moja prijateljica je sad dobro. Nakon svega sto je prosla, lagano se oporavlja fizicki i trenutno pricamo samo o tome kad moze krenuti na novu trudnocu, pa se valjda tjesi time. Moram priznati da je super podnijela cijelu tu strasnu situaciju.
Ma je li moguce da ja svog momka vec osjetim? Ali stvarno, razlika je u osjecaju micanja po crijevima i ovog drugog osjecaja...zaista mi se cini da mi se lagano javlja...ne znam da li je to uopce vec moguce, danas sam 13+3tt. Kad ste vi pocele osjecati micanje bebe?

----------


## marla-s

Drago mi je za tvoju frendicu sto zvuci bolje <3

Vezano za pomicanje bebaca, pocela sam osjecati pokrete negdje u 19 tjednu  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Katka, ja sam pocela osjecati lagano meskoljenje u 13 tt, sada sam 19 tt i osjetim pokrete ali blage i rijetke..
Nisam jos osjetila pravi udarac,s prvim sam tek negdje oko 22 tt

----------


## sarasvati

• Podsjetnik •

_Ribica 1_ 15.10.2018 / (cura!)  -- 23.10.
_Isabel_ 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
_little_angel_ 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
Iva86 1.11./  (dečko!)
_mabo1_ 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
_Anemona_ 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!)
Ivy7 24.11.2018 / (cura!)
j-la 12.12. / (cura!)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 / (dečko!)
leptirići 25.01.2019 / (dečko!)
milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)

----------


## sarasvati

Prestala sam raditi. Sad radim po doma. Slažem ormar. Sve smo iz jedne sobe izvadili, partner je izgradio ormar i sad slažem(o) walk-in-closet. Maloprije mi je sinulo da još imam manje od 9tt do termina. Čitala sam kako pišete o kolicima, stvarima..., a ja još dosta stvari na popisu koje se ne tiču bebe, već stana. Farbanje zidova, slaganje predsoblja, uređivanje sobe za kćer, nas... Malo me ošinula spoznaja da nemam baš puno vremena.   :Trči:

----------


## anabeg

Pozdrav svima, 
Dugo me nije bilo tu na forumu. I koja godina je pitanju vjerojatno...
Cekamo svoju cetvrtu srecicu

Edit:nestalo mi je pola posta

----------


## anabeg

Uglavnom, cekamo deckica, termin poroda je 27.12.

Do 31 tjedna sam se hvalila kako mi je ovo najlaksa trudnoca i osjecala sam se ko pticica, lako i poletno. Tada pocinju nesnosni bolovi pubicne kosti, koje zadnjih par dana uspijevam umanjiti tako da ne stojim na nogama ili u sjedecem polozaju dulje od 1-1.30h. Tada legnem 15-30 minuta. 

Novopecenim mamama cestitke, a buducim sto laksi finiš i ekspresne i lake porode.

----------


## martinaP

> Uglavnom, cekamo deckica, termin poroda je 27.12.
> 
> Do 31 tjedna sam se hvalila kako mi je ovo najlaksa trudnoca i osjecala sam se ko pticica, lako i poletno. Tada pocinju nesnosni bolovi pubicne kosti, koje zadnjih par dana uspijevam umanjiti tako da ne stojim na nogama ili u sjedecem polozaju dulje od 1-1.30h. Tada legnem 15-30 minuta. 
> 
> Novopecenim mamama cestitke, a buducim sto laksi finiš i ekspresne i lake porode.



Cestitam! Ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi, tvoj muz je pomorac? Kako hendlas klince i trudnocu?

----------


## sarasvati

Anabeg, i meni 30, 31tt nekako ispao prijeloman u boljkama.

----------


## anabeg

> Cestitam! Ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi, tvoj muz je pomorac? Kako hendlas klince i trudnocu?


Da, pamcenje te dobro sluzi

----------


## anabeg

Ne znan zasto mi uporno pojede najveci dio posta. Ode mi samo prva recenica

Edit: evo i sad...

----------


## anabeg

Uglavnom Martina da ti pokusam odgovoriti jos jednom..

Da muz je pomorac, otisao je prije 15dana i trebao bi stici doma mjesec dana nakon poroda. Do sad je uvijek uspio iskombinirati da bude doma, sad nije uspio nazalost. Zasad funkcioniram dosta dobro sama s njima. Dok ja budem u bolnici uskociti ce moja mama. 
Glavno da sve prode ok i da mi zivi i zdravi stignemo doma, a ostalo ce se sve nekako posloziti...
Moram tako razmisljati...haha..

----------


## anabeg

U utorak imam kontrolu, tad cu biti 34+5. Radit ce mi bris.
Na kontroli prije dva tjedna sam bila otvorena 1p. Pa mi je rekla usporiti malo makar do 36tjedna. Nista alarmantno s obzirom da je 4ta trudnoca u pitanju, ali ipak malo pripaziti makar dok prode ovaj 11 mjesec.

----------


## anabeg

Sarasvati, sorry nisam citala puno unatrag, potruditi cu se ovih dana..
Koliko si ti trudna?

----------


## anabeg

Ahaa sad vidin par poruka gore da pises da imas manje od 9t do termina.

----------


## sarasvati

Yup, ja sam danas 31+4.

----------


## marla-s

Zimske bebice, hocete uzimati kosaru za kolica? 

Prije je nisam nabavljala, mislila sam se da li bi i sad uopce, no nekako mi se cini prakticnije za duze setnje..

----------


## milasova8

> Zimske bebice, hocete uzimati kosaru za kolica? 
> 
> Prije je nisam nabavljala, mislila sam se da li bi i sad uopce, no nekako mi se cini prakticnije za duze setnje..


Ja sam imala ljetnu bebu i imala sam kosaru, cini mi se puno udobnije i ugodnije za spavanje u setnji..

----------


## milasova8

Od opreme sam na kraju preko njuskala kupila stokke prematalicu i tiny love nipper sta je bubekica spominjala i prosla cetverostruko jeftinije,a sve ocuvano..
Ovo je prva kupovina bilo cega polovnog i bas sam happy..

----------


## marla-s

Ja isto dajem prednost polovnim stvarima, smatram to boljim za sve - okolis, nas budjet... Problem mi je samo sto zbog strogog mirovanja nisam nista u stanju vidjeti uzivo da procjenim da li je sve u redu, pa bi morala vjerovati na rijec prodavatelju.

Super sto si pronasla nesto dobro ocuvano i povoljno. Dobra djecja oprema zna mnogo kostati, a vrijednost joj drasticno pada nakon samo godinu dana. A u tih godinu dana, realno, nije problem odrzati to u ok stanju.

I da, Stokke pazi na kvalitetu materijala sto je odlicno.

----------


## sarasvati

Moja cura je proljetna beba i nisam imala košaru za nju, nije mi nedostajala. Bilo je sve okej, a sad me nekako vuče da bih htjela imati košaru. To bi značilo skorz nova kolica... pa ih imati dvoje. Sumnjam da bih nasšala odjednom košaru koja paše na kolica koja imamo.

----------


## leptirići

> Zimske bebice, hocete uzimati kosaru za kolica? 
> 
> Prije je nisam nabavljala, mislila sam se da li bi i sad uopce, no nekako mi se cini prakticnije za duze setnje..


Moj prvi je bio ljetna beba i imali smo kosaru, iako ju nismo bas puno koristili, mislim da cu ju sada vise jer se beba treba rodit u prvom mjesecu

----------


## marla-s

Sarasvati, pogledaj po oglasnicima, nadje se dosta tih kosara pa ti se mozda i posreci za taj model. 

U globalu, brzo prodje to vrijeme za koristenje kosara, ali ledja ce mi biti zahvalna. I svakako mi je lakse utopliti bebu u dubokoj kosari nego u as, a ne zelim je lisavati zraka i setnji samo zato sto ce vani biti hladno.

----------


## anabeg

Jedno pitanjce ako slucajno netko zna. 
Znaci ovo je prvi porod na kojem moj muz nazalost nece moci biti. Prijateljica koja je takoder trudna je izrazila zelju pratiti me na porodu. Ima odradeni tecaj. 
Posto ce ona u trenutku mog poroda biti trudna nekih 35-36 tjedana( ako moj porod bude u terminu) bojim se da bi to moglo biti prepreka to jest da joj ne dopuste posto ce i ona sama biti u visokom stupnju trudnoce.
Da li je netko imao takvo iskustvo i kako je proslo?

----------


## marla-s

Anabeg, nisam imala takvo iskustvo tako da  ti ne mogu nista pametno reci, makar, pratnja ti nije bolesna, vec trudna. I ako se ona sama ok osjeca za taj poduhvat, zasto ne? Ono sto znam po "svom" rodilistu je vaznost imenovanja te osobe, znaci ako se jedna osoba prijavi, ne moze je mijenjati nitko drugi. Kod nas u Splitu to zadovoljstvo kosta 400kn. Najbolje se raspitati u samom rodilistu i po tome sve  organizirati.

Pitanje za svih, a vezano za organizaciju, namjeravate li doci s planom poroda kad bude vrijeme?

----------


## leptirići

> Moja cura je proljetna beba i nisam imala košaru za nju, nije mi nedostajala. Bilo je sve okej, a sad me nekako vuče da bih htjela imati košaru. To bi značilo skorz nova kolica... pa ih imati dvoje. Sumnjam da bih nasšala odjednom košaru koja paše na kolica koja imamo.


Probaj naci kosaru sa adapeterima da ti pasu na kolica, zasto bi kupovala nova ako bi mogla i ovako naci sto bi ti bilo puno jeftinije ili prodat postojeca kolica pa kupit nova

----------


## marla-s

I danas sam stvarno puna pitanja, al evo jos jedno. Jel itko od vas gubio kosu tijekom trudnoce (ne poslije poroda, to je neka druga prica)?

Ja sam sad u 26.tt i nemam 2/3 kose. Bila sam se danas osisati na kratko jer mi je slabo od dlaka koje nalazim svugdje...

Tekstura i kvaliteta su mi ostale nepromjenjene, ali vezano za gustocu...zali boze. 
U suzama sam napustila frizerski. Na podu je bilo toliko kose, koja je jos bila i dugacka.
A sad gledam u ogledalo i ne prepoznajem osobu koju vidim.

Previse sam u stresu, toliko strahova i toliko poznatih metoda kako si olaksati...a unatoc svemu, kad me stisne tjeskoba ne uspijevam joj se suprostaviti.

----------


## Mala88

> I danas sam stvarno puna pitanja, al evo jos jedno. Jel itko od vas gubio kosu tijekom trudnoce (ne poslije poroda, to je neka druga prica)?
> 
> Ja sam sad u 26.tt i nemam 2/3 kose. Bila sam se danas osisati na kratko jer mi je slabo od dlaka koje nalazim svugdje...
> 
> Tekstura i kvaliteta su mi ostale nepromjenjene, ali vezano za gustocu...zali boze. 
> U suzama sam napustila frizerski. Na podu je bilo toliko kose, koja je jos bila i dugacka.
> A sad gledam u ogledalo i ne prepoznajem osobu koju vidim.
> 
> Previse sam u stresu, toliko strahova i toliko poznatih metoda kako si olaksati...a unatoc svemu, kad me stisne tjeskoba ne uspijevam joj se suprostaviti.


Marla, dali si provjeravala vitamin D? Bas sad nedavno jedna trudnica je imala tako problem na samom pocetku jer nije imala dovoljno vitamina D, p joj je kosa nenormalno opadala, ma pune ruke kose! A stres svakako ne pomaze, mozda i od toga.

----------


## marla-s

Nisam provjeravala vitamin D. Na spomen ovog problema lijecnicima, trenutno samo dobijem odgovor kako je to vezano s trudnickim hormonima i da ce se vratiti nakon poroda. Hm...iskreno se nadam da hoce.

A stres, da...umorna sam od same sebe i cijele ove "nepokretnosti" (na strogom mirovanju sam), od toliko problema koji samo iskacu s gotovo svakim sljedecim tjednom. Jednostavno, prenaporno.

Da izdrzimo jos 14 tjedana i neka malena dodje ziva i zdrava. Nadam se da ce se tad mnogo toga promijeniti, a trenutno sam vrlo "down".

----------


## Mala88

> Nisam provjeravala vitamin D. Na spomen ovog problema lijecnicima, trenutno samo dobijem odgovor kako je to vezano s trudnickim hormonima i da ce se vratiti nakon poroda. Hm...iskreno se nadam da hoce.
> 
> A stres, da...umorna sam od same sebe i cijele ove "nepokretnosti" (na strogom mirovanju sam), od toliko problema koji samo iskacu s gotovo svakim sljedecim tjednom. Jednostavno, prenaporno.
> 
> Da izdrzimo jos 14 tjedana i neka malena dodje ziva i zdrava. Nadam se da ce se tad mnogo toga promijeniti, a trenutno sam vrlo "down".


Znam kako je biti na strogom mirovanju, bila sam na samom pocetku trudnoce i stvarno mi je bilo tesko, pored sve brige kako ce sve ispasti jos sam morala biti vezana za krevet. Suosjecam sa tobom, ali proci ce i to, samo se trebas sjetiti zbog cega sve to radis, a kada malena stigne sve ce biti bolje!

----------


## marla-s

Danas sam skinula glazbu za opustanje i pokusavam fokus sa svih tegoba prebaciti na nesto pozitivno.

A prvorodjeni je zafibrao i budio se preko noci, tako nisam ni spavala najbolje. Srecom temperatura je mala i ne zali se na druge tegobe, pa se tjesim da je nesto brzoprolazno. A nema mi gore nego kad je klincima nesto i onda kad to nesto dodje u petak ili preko vikenda kad nema pedijatrice, a lab u DZ je vec zatvorio svoja vrata do ponedjeljka...

----------


## katka22

> Prestala sam raditi. Sad radim po doma. Slažem ormar. Sve smo iz jedne sobe izvadili, partner je izgradio ormar i sad slažem(o) walk-in-closet. Maloprije mi je sinulo da još imam manje od 9tt do termina. Čitala sam kako pišete o kolicima, stvarima..., a ja još dosta stvari na popisu koje se ne tiču bebe, već stana. Farbanje zidova, slaganje predsoblja, uređivanje sobe za kćer, nas... Malo me ošinula spoznaja da nemam baš puno vremena.


Ja se tek vracam na posao za 2 tjedna i nakon skoro 3 mjesseca doma bas se veselim. Nadam se da cu ostati do kraja. Ukoliko dodjes blizu termina imas jako puno vremena. 9 tjedana mozda zvuci manje od dva mjeseca (to je tesko tjesenje), ali stvarno mislim da cete stici sve navedeno. Ne brigaj puno nego misli o tome kako je bebi dovoljan sam krevetic i ti u pocetku, a sve ostalo ces lako, nek odradjuju drugi. 




> Zimske bebice, hocete uzimati kosaru za kolica? 
> 
> Prije je nisam nabavljala, mislila sam se da li bi i sad uopce, no nekako mi se cini prakticnije za duze setnje..


Pokusavam smisliti kako bi uopce funkcionirala bez kosare? To mi uopce nije bila opcija. Pa u cemu vozite bebu u recimo setnji od sat vremena ili vise, u AS? Jel to uopce ok da je beba dugo u samo tom polozaju koliko god mala bila? Nekako mi se cini da je AS ipak za auto i voznju, za kolica mozda za brzinsku voznju tipa do ducana i sl. a ne kao pravilo. Ja zamisljam da cemo iskljucivo kosaru koristiti bar do 4. mj na kolicima, imat cemo kasnoproljetnu bebu kojoj je sigurno udobnije u kosari nego u AS, o znojenju ljeti da ne pricam. Ne znam, tako ja mislim, a opet, mozda sam totalno u krivu...




> Od opreme sam na kraju preko njuskala kupila stokke prematalicu i tiny love nipper sta je bubekica spominjala i prosla cetverostruko jeftinije,a sve ocuvano..
> Ovo je prva kupovina bilo cega polovnog i bas sam happy..


E ovome se i ja nadam. Kad dodje vrijeme krecem u potragu po njuskalu. Ti si vec kupila komodu? Ja sam planirala krenuti tamo negdje oko 7.mj trudnoce u nabavku baby opreme, nekako mi je jos turbo rano za sad. Od kolica otkrila sam Xari Mima i predivna su mi ovako on line, moram ih otici pogledati negdje uzivo. I predivna mi je i njihova stolica 3u1 za novorodjence/hranilica/stolica za skolarca. Djeluje mozda svemirski, ali mi dizajnom i prakticnoscu totalno pase u stan. To si zelim. 




> Danas sam skinula glazbu za opustanje i pokusavam fokus sa svih tegoba prebaciti na nesto pozitivno.
> 
> A prvorodjeni je zafibrao i budio se preko noci, tako nisam ni spavala najbolje. Srecom temperatura je mala i ne zali se na druge tegobe, pa se tjesim da je nesto brzoprolazno. A nema mi gore nego kad je klincima nesto i onda kad to nesto dodje u petak ili preko vikenda kad nema pedijatrice, a lab u DZ je vec zatvorio svoja vrata do ponedjeljka...


Bilo kakva vrsta stresa ubija svakog, valjda pogotovo trudnice, a posebno nas MPO trudnice. Nisam cula za problem s kosom u trudnoci, samo nakon poroda. Jesi li mislila raditi neke pretrage? Ponoviti krvnu sliku, mozda je i prosoriti malo? Mislim, lako je nekome reci napamet to je trudnoca...bitno je da si ti mirna i da znas da je sve ok. 

Mi smo i dalje ok. Moj Borna (pokusavam se naviknuti na izabrano ime-ako ostane) i ja imali smo pregled neki dan na 14tt, zadnji vaginalni. Sva mjerenja su super, tocno u dan, vidjeli smo cak i pišu sto s obzirom na nifty nije bilo iznenadjenje, ali me iznenadilo da se vidi tako rano. Kaze moja dr da je pravi mali divljak, cijelo vrijeme se vrtio i skrivao od uzv, mahao rukama i nogama, nismo uspjeli napraviti ni jednu fotku. Moguce da ga je zivcirala sonda...kako oni uopce dozivljavaju taj uzv, znate li ista o tome? Srecom, ovo je bio zadnji. 
Poprilicno je dug, i dalje odstupa od prosjeka cak par cm...sve ostalo je fala Bogu u savrsenom redu. Trbuh mi se vec dobro primjecuje, ne mogu sakriti i da zelim. Dobila sam do sada 2,5 kg (po meni previse).Imam uzasnih problema sa teskom i sporom probavom pa propisujem i tome, iako mi je i apetit povremeno nenormalan. 
Uf, bome sam se raspisala...ne zamjerite.

----------


## bibs

Hej, cure, sto se kose tice, u drugom tromjesecju sam mislila da mi je otislo pola, barem je tako izgledalo na krevetu

----------


## bibs

I nema pola posta... Uglavnom, sad je ok. 29+3 sam. S vrijednostima u krvi je sve ok. Isto sam cula da je to djelo hormona

----------


## milasova8

Katka, naletjela sam na izrazito povoljnu prematalicu, bila bi prava steta propustiti takvu priliku zato sam odlucila tako rano u kupnju..
Razabrala sam i robicu od starijeg, ne podudara mi se godisnje doba, stariji ljetna beba ova ce biti ranoproljetna..
Nesto cu moci iskoristiti ali ne bas puno..
Dobro,vidjet cemo kolika ce ova bebica biti,prvi bio sitan. 

Sto se tice kila,kako puno 2,5 kg? To je cisto ok..
Ja sam sad tocno na pola i imam 4 kile plusa,ne vidi se nigdje..isto me probava zeza ali to pripisujem ovim prenatalnim tabletama..imaju bas dosta zeljeza i cini mi se da cu ih morati promjeniti..

Danasnji UZV pokazao da je bas sve ok i sa mnom i sa bebom i od pon.krecem na laganu tjelovjezbu, jedva cekam.

Sto se tice opadanja kose,i meni sad u trudnoci bas ispada ko luda,ali sva sreca pa je ima puno..
Razumijem te marla, ne znam kak bi mi bilo da je rijetka..
Nadam se da ce se nakon poroda oporaviti..
Inace opada nakon poroda vjerujem da kod tebe to nece biti slucaj..

----------


## marla-s

Da, vecini zena otpadne nakon trudnoce. Zapravo je stvar u tome da im tijekom trudnoce ne ispada koliko bi trebala, uspori se ciklus mijenjanja dlake i nakon poroda, kad se sve normalizira i po tom pitanju, dlake iz faze mirovanja konacno otpadnu. 

I zato zene misle da "gube kosu" nakon poroda, a zapravo im se dogadja  ono najnormalnije sto nije tijekom trudnoce (zato u trudnoci govore da im je kosa gusca. I je, zato jer se usporio ciklus zamjene dlake i ona iz faze mirovanja, umjesto da otpadne, ostaje na glavi)

Inacs, ni nakon 3 dana se ne uspijevam priviknuti na odraz u ogledalu. Kao curetak sam nosila jako dugo kratke frizurice, al sam tad bila u tom nekom "djiru", to je bilo cool. A ovo sad nisam napravila jer je cool, vec jer sam morala.

Svo zlo u tome, ako ce stati na ovome. Samo neka ova malena u meni bude dobro...tako je zelim upoznati, drzati, ljubiti, maziti...

Briga me za kosu. Slusam svaki dan glazbu koja me veseli, osluskujem njena lupkanja, gledam kako mi deformira stomak svojim pomulicanjem i sretna sam zbog svega toga.

Fala bogu, imam krasnog muza i sina koji su mi podrska u svemu. Od onog dana kad sam s kratkom zurkom dosla iz frizera placuci, obojica mi stalno govore da sam ja njima najljepsa... Tako sam im zahvalna na svoj potpori i pomoci dok sam na ovom mirovanju [emoji173]

----------


## marla-s

Katka, lijepo si ime odabrala, moj stariji se tako zove [emoji7]

A vezano za dodatne pretrage, jedva obavljam i ovo najnuznije zbog strogog mirovanja. Da mogu dovuci u kucni posjet doktora i patronaznu sestru da mi vadi krv, bila bi najsretnija, jer u bolnice ulazim otprilike kao da su svi zarazeni kugom - pokrijem lice, prakticki niti ne disem, stojim dosta udaljeno od svih, posebno onih koje cujem kako kaslju i smrcaju. (Sjetim se cesto Michael Jacksona s onom maskom i rukavicama kad se tako izoliram[emoji23]

----------


## katka22

> Katka, naletjela sam na izrazito povoljnu prematalicu, bila bi prava steta propustiti takvu priliku zato sam odlucila tako rano u kupnju..
> Razabrala sam i robicu od starijeg, ne podudara mi se godisnje doba, stariji ljetna beba ova ce biti ranoproljetna..
> Nesto cu moci iskoristiti ali ne bas puno..
> Dobro,vidjet cemo kolika ce ova bebica biti,prvi bio sitan. 
> 
> Sto se tice kila,kako puno 2,5 kg? To je cisto ok..
> Ja sam sad tocno na pola i imam 4 kile plusa,ne vidi se nigdje..isto me probava zeza ali to pripisujem ovim prenatalnim tabletama..imaju bas dosta zeljeza i cini mi se da cu ih morati promjeniti..
> 
> Danasnji UZV pokazao da je bas sve ok i sa mnom i sa bebom i od pon.krecem na laganu tjelovjezbu, jedva cekam.
> ...


Pa da, cini mi se puno 2,5 kg za mene (ovisno o dobu dana ispadne i 3, ovisi o toj mojoj ludoj probavi). Inace sam krenula u trudnocu sa cca 3 kg viska koje pripisujem stimulaciji zadnja dva pokusaja, visoka jesam i nije tako strasno...Racunam da debljanje tek dolazi s drugim tromjesjecjem, nekako se referiram na sebe u prvoj trudnoci. Bila sam puno mladja, ali sam sama nad sobom drzala puno bolju kontrolu. Sad ne mogu odoljeti svemu onome tsto inace jako malo jedem: tijesta, bureci, kolaci, kruh-tone kruha...ispada kad ovako nabrojim da sam turbo malo i dobila... Nadam se da ce s povratkom u normalu i radni ritam i to spasti, vjerojatno i sjedenje doma igra ulogu. Nekako sam sama sebe ogranicila da mogu dobiti 10-12 kg, sto zvuci skroz razumno. Vise kg od toga nit mi je potrebno, a niti zdravo. A na kraju, ko bi to i skinuo u ovoj zreloj dobi? Tako da....moram preuzeti kontrolu nad apetitom.
Moja kosa je ljepsa nego ikad. Inace se puno masti, a sad bi mogla valjda izdrzati i tjedan dana bez pranja. Ne primjecujem srecom da opada zasada. 
Bravo za tvog malca i za volju za vjezbanem. Ja osim setnje i redovnih aktivnosti ne radim nista nazalost. U mom gradu nemam mogucnosti vjezbi za trudnoce, u gym mislim da nemam zasad sto ici osim mozda na traku, ali to mogu radije u prirodi...




> Katka, lijepo si ime odabrala, moj stariji se tako zove [emoji7]
> 
> A vezano za dodatne pretrage, jedva obavljam i ovo najnuznije zbog strogog mirovanja. Da mogu dovuci u kucni posjet doktora i patronaznu sestru da mi vadi krv, bila bi najsretnija, jer u bolnice ulazim otprilike kao da su svi zarazeni kugom - pokrijem lice, prakticki niti ne disem, stojim dosta udaljeno od svih, posebno onih koje cujem kako kaslju i smrcaju. (Sjetim se cesto Michael Jacksona s onom maskom i rukavicama kad se tako izoliram[emoji23]


Maislim da cak postoji mogucnost dolaska kuci i uzimanja krvi doma, to je mislim neka privatna opcija, ali cak mi se cini da sam cula negdje da mozes tako nesto organizirati u suradnji sa dr opce prakse. Proguglaj malo...

----------


## marla-s

Moze mi doci patronazna vaditi krv, to me dodje 100 kn. Pretpostavljam da bi mi  vitamine trebali provjeriti, jer su mi hormone stitnjace nadzirali cijelo vrijeme prije postupka IVF.

Ne znam kad ide ono drugo vadjenje krvi za krvnu grupu i rh, u kojem tjednu? 
Mogla bi spojiti vadjenje toga s jos necim, jer ce mi tad doci patronazna.

----------


## katka22

> Moze mi doci patronazna vaditi krv, to me dodje 100 kn. Pretpostavljam da bi mi  vitamine trebali provjeriti, jer su mi hormone stitnjace nadzirali cijelo vrijeme prije postupka IVF.
> 
> Ne znam kad ide ono drugo vadjenje krvi za krvnu grupu i rh, u kojem tjednu? 
> Mogla bi spojiti vadjenje toga s jos necim, jer ce mi tad doci patronazna.


Zar se to dva puta vadi? Mislim, krvna grupa je nepromjenjiva. To stvarno ne kuzim zasto forsiraju. Ja sam sve takodjer 2 mjeseca prije postupka izvadila, pa sam to opet morala ponavljati. To mi je nebuloza zaista...
Vidis, to nisam znala da se dva put vadi i nitko mi nije spomenuo do sad. Ja sam sve to poobavljala sad prije par tjedana i mislila sam da sam mirna. Jos mi eventualno ostaje OGTT, u prvoj trudnoci (doduse, prije 13 god) to nisam radila. Kad se to radi?

----------


## leptirići

Krvna grupa se ne treba ponovno vadit, bar ja nisam, samo sam na pregled donijela orginal nalaz iz prve trudnoce i dok.si kopirala i ostavila kopiju, jedino se idu vadit testovi senzibilizacije tko je rh -n, ja sam vadila te testove u 4 mj, pa u 6 mj.i sad cu ponovno u 8 mj.
Ogtt sam radila u 28 tj.

----------


## eryngium

> Zar se to dva puta vadi? Mislim, krvna grupa je nepromjenjiva. To stvarno ne kuzim zasto forsiraju. Ja sam sve takodjer 2 mjeseca prije postupka izvadila, pa sam to opet morala ponavljati. To mi je nebuloza zaista...
> Vidis, to nisam znala da se dva put vadi i nitko mi nije spomenuo do sad. Ja sam sve to poobavljala sad prije par tjedana i mislila sam da sam mirna. Jos mi eventualno ostaje OGTT, u prvoj trudnoci (doduse, prije 13 god) to nisam radila. Kad se to radi?


Ogtt bi se trebao raditi od 24 do 28tt trudnicama kojima je guk na tašte kod onog prvog vađenja iznosio više od 5.1. Al imam dojam da kod nas šalju svih.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Meni su dali radit ogtt u 25.tt, a krv vade 2x zbog rh faktora. (Cak mi je prvi put patronazna rekla da 3x vadi, no ocito je nesto pibrkala, jer sam rh pozitivna).

----------


## Libra

> Ogtt bi se trebao raditi od 24 do 28tt trudnicama kojima je guk na tašte kod onog prvog vađenja iznosio više od 5.1. Al imam dojam da kod nas šalju svih.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Istina sve salju. Jedino ako je guk nataste kod prvog vadjenja onda se ide prije na ogtt, oko 20 do 22 tt.
Meni je bio 5.3 ili 5.2 zaboravila sam pa sam na ogtt isla u 22 tt i savreno ok sva tri vadjenja.
Ne znam sto se dogodilo s tim prvim guk...bit ce od stresa i nespavanja!!!

----------


## Libra

> Meni su dali radit ogtt u 25.tt, a krv vade 2x zbog rh faktora. (Cak mi je prvi put patronazna rekla da 3x vadi, no ocito je nesto pibrkala, jer sam rh pozitivna).


Marla kod rh pozitivnih se dva puta vadi, na pocetku t i u osmom mj.t.
A rh negativni na pocetku t, u sestom mj. i u osmom mj.
Pa je se patronazna mozda tim vodila i rekla ti neznajuci da si rh poz.

----------


## eryngium

> Istina sve salju. Jedino ako je guk nataste kod prvog vadjenja onda se ide prije na ogtt, oko 20 do 22 tt.
> Meni je bio 5.3 ili 5.2 zaboravila sam pa sam na ogtt isla u 22 tt i savreno ok sva tri vadjenja.
> Ne znam sto se dogodilo s tim prvim guk...bit ce od stresa i nespavanja!!!


Moj guk na prvom vađenju bio 5.6. Nije me slao ništa ranije na ogtt.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Moj guk na prvom vađenju bio 5.6. Nije me slao ništa ranije na ogtt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ne znam, bit ce da je to bilo onda sigurno davno ili? 
Sad su nova pravila i jos su rigorozniji :/

----------


## eryngium

> Ne znam, bit ce da je to bilo onda sigurno davno ili? 
> Sad su nova pravila i jos su rigorozniji :/


Prije tri godine i sada, sve isto. I krvnu grupu i rh faktor vadila samo jednom, nitko ne spominje drugo vađenje. Bit će da je to kao i sve ostalo, zavisi tko te vodi.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

eryngium???
Reci da jesi!!!!!!

----------


## Libra

> Prije tri godine i sada, sve isto. I krvnu grupu i rh faktor vadila samo jednom, nitko ne spominje drugo vađenje. Bit će da je to kao i sve ostalo, zavisi tko te vodi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Da upravo tako.

----------


## eryngium

> eryngium???
> Reci da jesi!!!!!!


Yup. 25tt sutra. I još mi je nestvarno.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Yup. 25tt sutra. I još mi je nestvarno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Cestitam, draga, cestitam, joj sto mi je drago!!!
Neka vam je sa srecom, grlim, ljubim, ma svasta nesto lijepo  :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   
> Cestitam, draga, cestitam, joj sto mi je drago!!!
> Neka vam je sa srecom, grlim, ljubim, ma svasta nesto lijepo [emoji813]


Hvala!  :grouphug: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Yup. 25tt sutra. I još mi je nestvarno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Ginger

Pa zasto sutis?????
Aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## eryngium

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
>   
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Jer ne vjerujem!
Kažem ti, totalno mi nestvarno. Da nam se desilo, da je srce prokucalo, da kuca i dalje, da je curica...  :Love: 
Ono, di je kugla iza ugla?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Jer ne vjerujem!
> Kažem ti, totalno mi nestvarno. Da nam se desilo, da je srce prokucalo, da kuca i dalje, da je curica... 
> Ono, di je kugla iza ugla?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


O ljepote i divote  :Love:

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam od srca na curici.
Baš mi je drago [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Ni meni nisu radili iste pretrage u prosloj i ovoj trudnoci, no i trudnocu mi vode drugi lijecnici. 

Evo sto kazu na temu rh: "... Upravo radi prevencije svaki put iznova moramo odrediti ne samo krvnu grupu i Rh faktor, nego i obaviti indirektni antiglobulinski test (IAT)', tumači dr. Jukić, dodajući da i svaku trudnoću treba dodatno provjeriti jer beba može od majke i od oca naslijediti dio inkompatibilnih antigena.
Ginekologinja Marta Lajtman Križaić dodatno pojašnjava mogućnost komplikacija u trudnoći kada se ustanovi da je indirektni antiglobulinski test pozitivan, tj. da su se razvila antieritrocitna antitijela. Na eritrocitima postoji 30-ak krvnogrupnih sustava s više od 600 antigena. To su proteini ili šećeri na membrani eritrocita i trudnica na njih može razviti protutijela u slučaju da dijete naslijedi antigen oca, a majka ga nema', kaže dr. Lajtman Križaić, dodajući da se IAT-om mogu detektirati specifična antitijela i njihov status tijekom trudnoće.
Upravo zahvaljujući napretku transfuzijske medicine naglo su uznapredovale mogućnosti dijagnostike, liječenja i profilakse određenih bolesti u svakoj životnoj dobi, ali i već kod fetusa u slučaju hemolitičke bolesti, koja je danas iznimno rijetka."

----------


## Optimist

Meni su ponavljali, iako sam rh +.

----------


## eryngium

> Čestitam od srca na curici.
> Baš mi je drago [emoji3590]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala! 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> Meni su ponavljali, iako sam rh +.


Jel se sjecas u kojem tjednu?

----------


## Bluebella

Eryngium čestitke  :Smile:  bas lijepo iznenađenje 

Vezano za krvnu grupu i rh faktor.... ja sam vadila nalaz u 2011 god kad sam kretala u mpo vode i nikad vise nisam ponavljala niti me tko trazio noviji nalaz (0+ sam).

----------


## Optimist

> Jel se sjecas u kojem tjednu?


Negdje iza 30-og, cini mi se.

----------


## Argente

> Jer ne vjerujem!
> Kažem ti, totalno mi nestvarno. Da nam se desilo, da je srce prokucalo, da kuca i dalje, da je curica... 
> Ono, di je kugla iza ugla?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ho hooo, ooo da, znam kako je to...desilo, kažeš?

----------


## eryngium

> Ho hooo, ooo da, znam kako je to...desilo, kažeš?


Odmah sam se sjetila tebe. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

hahaha
ima nas jos koji nisu vjerovali  :Smile: 

uzivaj!

----------


## marla-s

Sin je izgleda pokupio neku crijevnu virozu, a i meni je mucnina. Nadam se da je bebica unatoc svemu sigurna...

----------


## eryngium

> Sin je izgleda pokupio neku crijevnu virozu, a i meni je mucnina. Nadam se da je bebica unatoc svemu sigurna...


Pred malo sam imala probavnu virozu, čuvala sam školjku ko da mi je sestra. 
U biti svaka cca dva tjedna poberem nešto, što dišno, što probavno. Češće nos/grlo/kašalj itd... malac u vrtiću, samo rotiramo viruse od jednog do drugog.
Samo pazi da ne dehidriraš. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Da, obavezno uzimamo dosta tekucine, njemu dajem probiotike, ali ga danas moram poslati u pedice da vidimo o cemu se radi. 
Fuj virusi i bakterije...

----------


## anabeg

Jucer kontrola i prvi ctg, 34+5tt. Ctg uredan, i dalje 1p otvorena, cervix 3,5.
Decko procjenjen na 2550kg. 
Uzela mi je i bris, nalaz u ponediljak.

----------


## sarasvati

> Znaci ovo je prvi porod na kojem moj muz nazalost nece moci biti. Prijateljica koja je takoder trudna je izrazila zelju pratiti me na porodu. Ima odradeni tecaj. 
> Posto ce ona u trenutku mog poroda biti trudna nekih 35-36 tjedana( ako moj porod bude u terminu) bojim se da bi to moglo biti prepreka to jest da joj ne dopuste posto ce i ona sama biti u visokom stupnju trudnoce.
> Da li je netko imao takvo iskustvo i kako je proslo?


Nisam imala iskustvo, ali mi se čini da to ne bii trebala biti prepreka ako se trudnica osjeća dobro i ugodno u cijeloj situaciji. Jesi se raspitala?




> Pitanje za svih, a vezano za organizaciju, namjeravate li doci s planom poroda kad bude vrijeme?


Ja sam na prvom porodu imala sa sobom plan poroda i sada ga paniram imati, ponijet ću identičan jer sam s njim u potpunosti zadovoljna.  :Smile: 




> Probaj naci kosaru sa adapeterima da ti pasu na kolica, zasto bi kupovala nova ako bi mogla i ovako naci sto bi ti bilo puno jeftinije ili prodat postojeca kolica pa kupit nova


Trebam proučiti te adaptere jer gledala sam i nisam naša košaru za taj model jer nije valjda više aktualan.




> Ja se tek vracam na posao za 2 tjedna i nakon skoro 3 mjesseca doma bas se veselim. Nadam se da cu ostati do kraja. Ukoliko dodjes blizu termina imas jako puno vremena. 9 tjedana mozda zvuci manje od dva mjeseca (to je tesko tjesenje), ali stvarno mislim da cete stici sve navedeno. Ne brigaj puno nego misli o tome kako je bebi dovoljan sam krevetic i ti u pocetku, a sve ostalo ces lako, nek odradjuju drugi. 
> 
> 
> Pokusavam smisliti kako bi uopce funkcionirala bez kosare? To mi uopce nije bila opcija. Pa u cemu vozite bebu u recimo setnji od sat vremena ili vise, u AS? Jel to uopce ok da je beba dugo u samo tom polozaju koliko god mala bila? Nekako mi se cini da je AS ipak za auto i voznju, za kolica mozda za brzinsku voznju tipa do ducana i sl. a ne kao pravilo. Ja zamisljam da cemo iskljucivo kosaru koristiti bar do 4. mj na kolicima, imat cemo kasnoproljetnu bebu kojoj je sigurno udobnije u kosari nego u AS, o znojenju ljeti da ne pricam. Ne znam, tako ja mislim, a opet, mozda sam totalno u krivu...
> 
> 
> Mi smo i dalje ok. Moj Borna (pokusavam se naviknuti na izabrano ime-ako ostane) i ja imali smo pregled neki dan na 14tt, zadnji vaginalni. Sva mjerenja su super, tocno u dan, vidjeli smo cak i pišu sto s obzirom na nifty nije bilo iznenadjenje, ali me iznenadilo da se vidi tako rano. Kaze moja dr da je pravi mali divljak, cijelo vrijeme se vrtio i skrivao od uzv, mahao rukama i nogama, nismo uspjeli napraviti ni jednu fotku. Moguce da ga je zivcirala sonda...kako oni uopce dozivljavaju taj uzv, znate li ista o tome? Srecom, ovo je bio zadnji.


*Ja sam prvu radila do kraja i ovu skoro do kraja, otišla sam dva tjedna prije onih 45 dana. Znam da bebi ništa ne treba u početku osim mene, ne treba joj čak ni krevet, jedino je lakše ne farbati, piliti, brusiti, slagati kad je beba već rođena. Nego da je to sve lijepo gotovo i mi svi troje gledamo u bebu kad se rodi, hahaha.

*Ja sam imala kolica koja imaju nulti položaj i beba se vozila u tome. U AS je išla samo dok je bila u autu. Za bebina leđa nije dobro da provodi previše vremena u AS. Bila je proljetna beba i nije vremenski bilo lope. Sad si želim košaru.

*Mi smo za našeg dečka saznali s 12tt, a za curu s 16tt. Ne znam za sonde jer ne radim vaginalne preglede.




> Ne znam kad ide ono drugo vadjenje krvi za krvnu grupu i rh, u kojem tjednu?


Ja nisam u drugoj trudnoći vadila krvnu grupu, meni, a očigledno i mom gineekelogu, je to besmisleno. Pročitala sam ovo što si stavila, ali nisam shvatila kako povezuje krvnu grupu s ugrozom. Jano mi je za miješanje krvi kod rh negativnih. Kako sam ja rh-, to je nešto što pratim(o).

----------


## marla-s

Ja sam razumjela - a uzimam da nisam 100% jer mi nije struka -  da nije stvar u krvnoj grupi i rh faktoru, vec u mogucoj "inkompatibilnosti antigena" koje dijete moze nasljediti od oca i u konacnici majka moze razviti protutijela. 
Znaci, vide mnogo vise toga od krvne grupe i rh faktora, a u tom dijelu se mogu razviti kompliciranije tegobe. I to, koliko vidim, nema veze s tim da li je netko rh+ ili -.

I ja sam plus. Suprug takodjer.


Meni je stomak u defektu. Maloprije sam se skoro srusila od slabosti u wc-u. Mislila sam da cu povratiti, ali ipak nisam. Sin isto lezi, njemu vec nekih 6 sati nije bilo proljeva...
O boze...mrzim ova stanja.

----------


## anabeg

> Nisam imala iskustvo, ali mi se čini da to ne bii trebala biti prepreka ako se trudnica osjeća dobro i ugodno u cijeloj situaciji. Jesi se raspitala?


Jesam, jesam...vec smo sve rijesile. Ja imam odradeni tecaj jos iz 2011g, ona ga je upravo danas zavrsila. Tako da je odmah dobila potvrdu za sebe i svog supruga, te su joj odmah dali i potvrdu na kojoj umjesto imena mene i mog supruga sada stoji moje i njezino ime. S tom potvrdom dolazim na porod. Tocno to su joj rekli, ako se ona osjeca ok i spremna sudjelovati da joj to nitko ne moze zabraniti. Takoder ona u svakom trenutku moze odustati. Ipak moze proci jos mjesec dana do mog poroda, tko zna kako ce se ona tada osjecati, jer ipak ce i njoj tada biti nekih 35/36tt. 
Uglavnom potvrdu imamo, a kad dode vrime za porod viditi cemo kako se ce ona osjecati.

----------


## anabeg

Kontrakcije su mi bas ceste i neugodne zadnjih dana. CTG ih nije ocitavao. Inace sam i u prijasnjim trudnocama imala dosta ceste i jake kontrakcije. 
Pijem magnezij od 500mg svaki dan. Sad bi to uskoro valjalo prestati uzimati, a onda ce i kontrakcije vjerojatno postati jos ucestalije i jace...

----------


## ddoris1108

Drage,

Evo i mene prvi put na bilo kakvom forumu ali sam u ogromnom strahu i ne znam kome se više obratiti pa tražim pomoć od Vas. Situacija je slijedeća: Ja sam trudna 32+2 i jučer sam završila na hitnoj zbog bolova u doljnjem dijelu trbuha ali hvala Bogu ispostavilo se da je sve u redu, ali na ultrazvučnom pregledu je bebici uočeno povećano srce te me  šalju na daljnje pretrage. Stvar je u tome da je meni rađena kompletna pretraga srca sa 20, pa 24 tjedna i nisu uočene nikakve srčane mane i to kod dva različita ginekologa. Zbog straha sam odmah i jučer otišla privatno i rečeno mi je da je sve u redu sa srcem. Da li imam prostora za daljnju brigu i da li je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji? Molim vas pomagajteeeeee.....tnxxxxx

----------


## Anemona

S friskim iskustvom poroda, iskreno, ja ne bih trudnicu vodila kao pratnju.
Mislim da joj to moze biti preuznemirujuce.

----------


## anabeg

A cuj, ovo je njoj treci porod, ona je imala prilicno duge porode, za razliku od mene i mislim da zna sto moze ocekivati. Ja sam joj rekla da mi nije svejedno posto je i ona sama u visokoj trudnoci. Ne zeli ni cuti da odustane. No, kako sam i rekla, do poroda se i njeno misljenje i to da se ona super osjeca moze promjeniti. 
Potvrdu za pratnju imamo, a ona ce kad dode vrime doniti konacnu odluku.

----------


## Kaae

> S friskim iskustvom poroda, iskreno, ja ne bih trudnicu vodila kao pratnju.
> Mislim da joj to moze biti preuznemirujuce.


Da je tu kod mene i da je po zanimanju ginekolog, opca praksa, medicinska sestra, primalja ili neko drugo osoblje, ta ista trudnica bi bila na radnom mjestu i sudjelovala u porodu s 35/36 tjedana trudnoce.  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

eryngium čestitam izgleda da smo i u istom tjednu, možda se sretnemo u rodilištu

----------


## eryngium

> eryngium čestitam izgleda da smo i u istom tjednu, možda se sretnemo u rodilištu


Hvala.
Sve je moguće.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav cure...
Imam stalno neka boluckanja, probadanja, bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha. Sve nekako pripisujem punkcijama i svemu sto sam prolazila, losoj probavi i punim crijevima i pritiscima...ali se nekako i pitam je li to bas normalno. Ne sjecam se da mi se puno trudnica zalilo na bolove... ok, sve se siri, rasteze, ali ipak...Sljedeci pregled imam za cca 2 tjedna, danas sam 15+4 i generalno se dobro osjecam, osim tih nelagoda. Za tjedan dana vracam se na posao i nadam se da ce i to proci bez nekih teskoca. Ustvari, sto sam htjela reci... meni ova dugo zeljena trudnoca i nije blazeno stanje. Od pustih tajnih strahova koje nikome ne izgovaram do bolova koje tretiram kao normalne da se dodatno ne brinem, ustvari se osjecam lose zato sto se tako lose osjecam u trudnoci koju sam toliko zeljela... moze li me netko rezumjeti? Neusporedivo je bilo lakse biti trudan u ranim dvadesetima...a mozda je sve samo do kise i juzine...

----------


## eryngium

Kužim te.
Meni je ova druga trudnoća jedno 20x teža od prve. Fizički. 
Prva je bila teška psihički i puna komplikacija, al me niti pola toga nije mučilo kao u ovoj. U ovoj me psiha ne muči (ne stignem se brinuti), ali zato bolovi u trbuhu, glavobolje, viroze, mučnine, žgaravica, you name it I got it. A nije mi puno prošlo, tri godine od prve do druge, a razlika dan i noć. Blago onima kojim trudnoća je blaženo stanje. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

eryingium čestitam na drugoj trudnoći!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Kužim te.
> Meni je ova druga trudnoća jedno 20x teža od prve. Fizički. 
> Prva je bila teška psihički i puna komplikacija, al me niti pola toga nije mučilo kao u ovoj. U ovoj me psiha ne muči (ne stignem se brinuti), ali zato bolovi u trbuhu, glavobolje, viroze, mučnine, žgaravica, you name it I got it. A nije mi puno prošlo, tri godine od prve do druge, a razlika dan i noć. Blago onima kojim trudnoća je blaženo stanje. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cestitam ti na trudnoci od srca...
Meni je proslo 13 godina, zamisli. Kao da je bilo u drugom zivotu...i stvarno mi je fizicki puno teze, barem duplo od onog sto pamtim. I tad sam bila IVF trudnica, jos k tome mlada (24) i neiskusna, al opet sam sve odradila stojecki. Sad se osjecam kao penzionerka u najmanju ruku, umaram se, pusem, ubija me prozdrljivost i mrzim se zbog toga, mrzovoljna sam i peru me hormoni, stalno sam nervozna i kukam ili da me nesto boli ili da sam napuhnuta...u svakom slucaju, cekam da prodje. 
Eto, ispuhala sam se, nadam se da ce sutra biti bolje.

----------


## anabeg

Do prije kojih 5-6 tjedana svoju trudnocu bi nazvala blazenim stanjem. Mislim da sam vec i pisala, osjecala sam se ko ptica. No onda krecu bolovi u pubicnoj kosti ( trenutno je ok), teska sama sebi, zgaravica rastura, jedem ko ptić inace imam osjecaj da cu puknuti koliko se lose i tesko osjecam ako pojedem obilatiji obrok. I tako..jedva cekam da rodim.
Preksutra sam punih 36tt.
Jucer podigla nalaz od brisa koji je negativan hvala Bogu.
Takoder jucer obavila ctg koji je isto tako bio u redu.
Kontrola i ctg sljedeci utorak.

----------


## Anemona

Meni je u konacnici ova druga trudnoca bila puno laksa.
Krenulo je teze, bila sam jako umorna,...
Kad su prosli ti prvi dani realno od obaveza nisam stigla "biti trudna".
Cijelo vrijeme sam bila potpuno aktivna, jer jednostavno nije imao tko umjesto mene.
I na dan poroda sam jos selila neke stvari.
Uglavnom između dvije trudnoce proslo je 11 godina. Realno, stara sam.
S ginekoloske strane sve je bilo savrseno, ali sam imala probleme koje bih pripisala starosti. Stitnjaca i dijabetes.

----------


## leptirići

Joj i meni druga trudnoca puno teza, prva bila prije 9 godina, iako samo prva 4 mj.povracala 24 sata na dan iducih 5 mjeseci sam bila super, a u ovoj sve mi je tesko.
Umorna od pocetka, samo bi spavala, trenutno teska sam sama sebi, uspusem se cak i kad pricam na telefon :Laughing: , a da ne pricam kad se penjem po stepenicama i malo duze hodam.
To prepisujem sve godinama, prvo sa 26, a drugo sa 35, bome debela razlika, al sve u svemu trudnoca je u redu i brojimo jos malo(31+6)

----------


## j-la

Meni je druga trudnoća lakša, fizički. Za malom sam trčala u parku do 5 mjeseca trudnoće, vježbala do 6. A to sve mogu pripisati vježbanju prije trudnoće i kondiciji, iako je od prethodne prošlo 6 godina, i meni je sad 36.

Katka, u ovoj imam više bolova nego u prošloj, npr. imala sam jake grčeve trbušnih mišića, što nisam imala u prvoj. Kad mi se prvi put desilo uhvatila me panika. Od svega toga što ti nabrajaš, imala sam i ja u ovoj, ali se nisam brinula. Jedini zabrinjavajući bol mi je bio onaj kao menstrualni bol koji bi prošao kad bih odležala. I mom doktoru je taj jedini bio loš.

----------


## eryngium

Hvala cure!  :grouphug: 

Bit će da sam trenutno najstarija trudnica ovdje.  :starac: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam prvo dijete rodila sa 24, drugo 27, trece 30, i evo sad sa 34. 
Nisam osjetila neke razlike u trudnocama zbog godina, barem mislin. Jednostavno je vise obaveza i svega uz to sto sam trudna. 
Ima nesto i u onom sto je Anemona pisala, do unazad mjesec dana nisam stigla ni razmisljati o tome da sam trudna. Najprije mi je 2-3 mjeseca tribalo da uopce shvatim da sam trudna. Ljeto mi je prohujalo samo tako uz sve obaveze. Sad su obaveze jos uvijek iste, zapravo i vece jer je muz otisao na brod pa sam sama, ali nekako ovi visoki tjedni podsjecaju da sam trudna i da je vrijeme da usporim. Bilo je dana kad se nisam mogla doslovno pomaknuti od tih bolova u zdjelici, pubicnoj kosti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

eryngium ne vjerujem baš koje si godište?
Što se tiče trudnoće mene već mjesec dana boli zdjelica valjda kako se te kosti šire, to nisam imala u prvoj a još puna 3 mjeseca do kraja, nabila sam dosta kila možda i zato sad moram na OGTT nadam se samo da nemam šećer povišen pa da gladujem do kraja

----------


## eryngium

> eryngium ne vjerujem baš koje si godište?
> Što se tiče trudnoće mene već mjesec dana boli zdjelica valjda kako se te kosti šire, to nisam imala u prvoj a još puna 3 mjeseca do kraja, nabila sam dosta kila možda i zato sad moram na OGTT nadam se samo da nemam šećer povišen pa da gladujem do kraja


Berba '79. Ti?
Meni je ogtt došao "dobar". Prvi po onom blesavom kriteriju povišen, a druga dva da ne mogu biti bolja. Pa smo se gin i ja dogovorili da nemam gestacijski.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

> Berba '79. Ti?
> Meni je ogtt došao "dobar". Prvi po onom blesavom kriteriju povišen, a druga dva da ne mogu biti bolja. Pa smo se gin i ja dogovorili da nemam gestacijski.


Hoces onda roditi u 30-ima ili 40-ima?  :Grin: 

Ja sam rodila nesto iza 40-og rodjendana. 

Super za OGTT.

----------


## Mali Mimi

eto ja '78, šišam te za 1 godinu

----------


## eryngium

> Hoces onda roditi u 30-ima ili 40-ima? 
> 
> Ja sam rodila nesto iza 40-og rodjendana. 
> 
> Super za OGTT.


A stići ću roditi dok sam još u 30-ima. [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Proslu trudnocu sam poslana na ogtt, a bris mi nisu radili.
Ovaj put me nije uputila napraviti ogtt, a bris mi je napravljen :neznam: 
Za ogtt ne mogu reci ni da mi je krivo sto me nije poslala napraviti jer mi je prosli put bilo grozno. Ne znam ni sama kako nisam povratila ali mi je prvih pola sata bilo mucno ko nikad u zivotu. Mijenjala sam boje ko semafor.

----------


## j-la

Ni ja u ovoj trudnoći nisam radila OGTT, vrijednosti guk-a mi nisu prelazile 4.
Što se tiče psihe, i to mi je različito. U ovoj trudnoći dugo nisam vjerovala da sam uopšte trudna. Odem na UZ, vidim bebu, ali sam je doživljavala kao da je u nekom drugom.
Sad su mi veći strahovi oko zdravlja bebe (na UZ nema nikakvih vidljivih oštećenja i bolesti), i naravno poroda.
Mislim, da što više čitam da više umišljam najcrnje scenarije.

A vi ste meni sve mlade, sva vaša berba koji znam odlično izgleda!

----------


## Optimist

> A vi ste meni sve mlade, sva vaša berba koji znam odlično izgleda!


Ma da znas da te volim  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

I ja sam 1979., pocetkom godine cu 40.

----------


## eryngium

> I ja sam 1979., pocetkom godine cu 40.


Generacijo!





> A vi ste meni sve mlade, sva vaša berba koji znam odlično izgleda!


Awwww...  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Meni je isto ova druga trudnoca teza od prve iako je prva bila puna komplikacija do 16 tjedna..
Sada me bas bole prepone i donji dio trbuha jedva se ustajem..ne mogu ni vjezbati dok prvi put jesam..
Sada se osjecam kao da imam 300 kila i sve mi je tesko..
Lijenost me ubija..
Sada imam 34, prvi put 28..
Trenutno sam u 22 tt, sve je ok, dobila 6 kila..
Nekako puno , jedem strasno puno slatkisa..cak je i dr.rekla da je to dosta da malo smanjim sa secerom..

----------


## j-la

> Ma da znas da te volim


 :Heart:   :Kiss: 

Milasova, i ja u ovoj trudnoći gore jedem. Nisam puno dobila, sad sam 38 tt sa 13 kg, ali ne jedem kako treba.
Prvi simptom trudnoće mi je bio problem sa zelucem, zgaravica i nije mogao variti hranu. Mirno pojedem pecivo/hljeb i to samo bijeli bez ikakvih sjemenki, kajmak sa manje masnoće i mlijeko. Jedem i ostalo ali obavezno moram popiti nešto za varenje.
Jedem i slatkiše, i to puno.

----------


## maca papucarica

Baš zanimljivo. Meni šećer u trudnoći ne paše. 
Sad i pojedem nešto slatko ali prva 4 mjeseca mi se doslovno povraćalo na samu pomisao na šećer.

Ali zato molim Boga da ću se u dojenju nekako uspjeti oduprijeti slatkom jer u prethodnim dojilačkim razdobljima nisam i to je bilo totalno ludilo. Bolest! 
Već sam si nalijepila na fridž veeeliki podsjetnik VOĆE!, u nadi da će me uspjeti preusmjeriti  :Laughing: 

A brzo ću u te vode, danas sam 39+4 i jedva čekam da malena djevojčica odluči vani. 

Btw, i ja sam cvjetić, berba '80.  :Cool:

----------


## sarasvati

> Jedini zabrinjavajući bol mi je bio onaj kao menstrualni bol koji bi prošao kad bih odležala. I mom doktoru je taj jedini bio loš.


Meni se prije spavanja drugi put javio taj menstrualni bol... Nije mi svejedno bilo. Morala sam i na wc...svasta mi prolazili kroz glavu; čistim li se i takoto :/

----------


## sarasvati

Sad sam sve pročitala i, mpapucarica, uz tebe stojim kao pupoljak - ja sam ‘81!

----------


## j-la

Ajd sad na niz, ja sam '82  :lool: 

Sara, meni se bol javio prilično rano, tamo negdje od 15 tt, pogoršavao se u većim tt. Najjači je bio nakon što bi vozila sat i sitno na posao pa onda odsjedila do pauze. Misli su nam bile iste, svaki put bi me bilo strah ustati jer sam mislila da će beba ispasti iz mene.

Maco, slatko i meni smeta, ali ga jedem  :Grin: .

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam 84'..
6kg sam dobila do sad..pretpostavljam da ce biti jos 1-2kg do kraja.
Slatko isto ne mogu...ali zato kiselo i mlijecno jedem ko sumanuta. Otvorim frizider i jedino sto me privuce su kiseli krstavci, cikla i bioaktivi, kefiri...
Ne znam jel do bure, ali osjecam se ko nova zadnjih 2-3 dana :Very Happy:  :Bouncing: 
Usla sam u 9misec pa vjerojatno i psiha igra ulogu, kao sad sve ok, pa kad krene krene. 
Sve sam spremila i pripremila...
Kad god dodes, dobro nam dosao sreco :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eryngium

Meni ne paše ni slatko, ni slano, ni kiselo, nikakvo. S prvim sam mogla vola pojest, s njom mi je od svega teško i žgaravica ubija. 
Reni (tablete za želudac) mi je najdraži desert.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Bez nekoliko gastala mi ne prode dan. U prijasnjim trudnocama mi je pomagao, sad pomogne trenutno. Zgaravica me muci najvise u lezecem polozaju, noc prespavam tako da mi glava bude u dosta povisenom polozaju...
Zadnji ctg sam zaboravila uzeti gastal i u tih pola sata sam nekoliko puta bila na rubu da zovem sestru da me oslobodi jer moram ici povratiti.

----------


## anabeg

Reni nisam isprobala? Jel ima razlike od gastala?

----------


## eryngium

> Reni nisam isprobala? Jel ima razlike od gastala?


Gastal nisam probala, samo Reni. Kad sam pitala u ljekarni šta smijem, to su mi dali. Sastav im je drugačiji pa možda da probaš ako će ti bolje pasati.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Hvala, probati cu.
Pijem samo vodu, jer sam primjetila da mi je nakon bilo kakvog soka jos gore. Znam da mi vjerojatno ne pomaze ni to moje ludilo za kiselim ovu trudnocu..

----------


## leptirići

Ja danas bila na pregledu 32+1, procjena bebe 2480 kg :Shock: , jel to nije malo previse?
Znam da su to samo procjene, ali svaki put na ultrazvuku beba sisa za jedno 400-500g, a sad kad mi je rekla 2480kg bas sam se iznenadila, pa koliki ce biti jod do termina??!!!
E da, i radila mi je ctg, pise ctg reaktivan, u jednom trenutku se bas vidi trud, jel ima tko kakvih iskustava, mene je to bad uznemirilo i rekla mi je da dodjem opet sutra da ponovimo ctg

----------


## nicky_111

Ja sam zadnjih 10 dana u bolnici skoro svaki dan tražila nesto zbog žgaravice. Davali su mi Ranital i jedan je držao 24h

----------


## maca papucarica

Leptirići, ako je procjena točna, računaj da će beba tjedno dobivati cca 200 g, pomnoži sa brojem tjedana do termina i možeš očekivati bebu oko 4 kg+-200 g.
Moji su oboje bili toliki (54 dugi), ali nismo ni mm ni ja mrvice. Očekujem da će i curka biti pozamašna  :Grin: 

Što se ctg-a tiče, ne brini, normalno je da se maternica postepeno priprema. Moj dr uopće ne stavlja toko kod ctg-a da ne uznemiruje trudnicu. Znaju oni ne očitavati jake trudove i registrirati neke nejake.

----------


## maca papucarica

A meni se čini da se kod nas nešto lagano pokreće. Nisam sigurna ali neke kontrakcije osjećam već par sati i miriše mi... Vidjeti ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

> A meni se čini da se kod nas nešto lagano pokreće. Nisam sigurna ali neke kontrakcije osjećam već par sati i miriše mi... Vidjeti ćemo


 :Smile:  :Smile:  

Ako je to to...sretno i neka bude ekspresno... :Grin:

----------


## leptirići

> Leptirići, ako je procjena točna, računaj da će beba tjedno dobivati cca 200 g, pomnoži sa brojem tjedana do termina i možeš očekivati bebu oko 4 kg+-200 g.
> Moji su oboje bili toliki (54 dugi), ali nismo ni mm ni ja mrvice. Očekujem da će i curka biti pozamašna 
> 
> Što se ctg-a tiče, ne brini, normalno je da se maternica postepeno priprema. Moj dr uopće ne stavlja toko kod ctg-a da ne uznemiruje trudnicu. Znaju oni ne očitavati jake trudove i registrirati neke nejake.


Joj, ja sam inace sitnije gradje, pa mi se  cini da rodim bebu od 4 kg previse, al sta je tu je, bitno da bude sve ok.
A sto se tice ctg a, bas sam citala da to ne mora nista znaciti, a opet sam se i malo prepala, ono nije mi jos vrijeme za rodit :Laughing: , budemo vidjeli sta sutra kaze ctg.

----------


## leptirići

> A meni se čini da se kod nas nešto lagano pokreće. Nisam sigurna ali neke kontrakcije osjećam već par sati i miriše mi... Vidjeti ćemo


Ako je to, to...sretno i da prodje sto bezbolnije

----------


## j-la

Maco, sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Mp, sretno i veselo!!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Još sam tu  :Smile: 
Oko ponoći su se kontrakcije prorijedile i smirile. Ipak priprema.
Ali sam sad stvarno spremna! Trebala mi je ta uzbuna da pozavršavam pripreme (obučem opranu navlaku na AS, spakiram robu za izlazak za obje i sl.)  :Laughing:

----------


## anabeg

Otpremila sam curku u skolu i kao iden na forum procitati vijest da si rodila :Grin: 
A nista, cekamo i dalje....

----------


## anabeg

Maco kakva je situacija? 
Ja sam cila uzbudena :Grin: 
Nedavno su mi dvije poznanice rađale, ja sam bila uzbudena jednako kao da ja rađam. Valjda kako se mij trenutak priblizava volim cuti i docekati sretne vijesti o dolasku jos jednog malenog bica na ovaj svijet.

----------


## j-la

Anabeg, i ja sam jutros prvo poletila ovdje vidjeti kako je Maca  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Svi čekamo macin update.  :Grin: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

A maca se ne javlja, pa ne javlja :Cekam:  :Yes:

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo me.  :Razz: 
Obavila ctg, pregled i amnioskopiju. 
Obje smo super i amnioskopija još jednom potvrdila da, iako sam po zm (i svim uzv, od prvog koji je bio prilično kasno, u 12-13 tt) 40+6, fiziološki mi je termin tek ovih dana. Plodna voda izrazito mliječna, cerviks još uvijek 1/4 članka, 2 cm otvorena, bez trudova.
Čekam da majčica priroda odluči da je vrijeme.  :Smile: 
Dr spomenuo da, ako želim, može pokušati potaknuti porod sa stretch and sweep ali ja sam rekla neka hvala.

----------


## sarasvati

Jučer je majčica priroda pomalo krenula!!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jučer je majčica priroda pomalo krenula!!


Tako je! Točno tako i ja razmišljam. Ako je njoj unutra super, ako moj organizam to dobro podnosi i nema nikakvih znakova za uzbunu, čemu išta forsirati.
Osim toga, prvog sam rodila sa 40+3, drugog 40-3. Očito rađam terminsku, zrelu djecu i štaš. To je tako  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Meni je isto ova druga trudnoca teza od prve iako je prva bila puna komplikacija do 16 tjedna..
> Sada me bas bole prepone i donji dio trbuha jedva se ustajem..ne mogu ni vjezbati dok prvi put jesam..
> Sada se osjecam kao da imam 300 kila i sve mi je tesko..
> Lijenost me ubija..
> Sada imam 34, prvi put 28..
> Trenutno sam u 22 tt, sve je ok, dobila 6 kila..
> Nekako puno , jedem strasno puno slatkisa..cak je i dr.rekla da je to dosta da malo smanjim sa secerom..


Uf, sta rec na post o hrani...prije koji tjedan kukala sam da sam dobila 2,5 kg jer tamanim sve do cega dodjem, kao da sam znala da ce nastupiti i gore razdoblje. Trenutno sam 16+2 i imam +4kg. Sramim se iti izreci...srecom sam visoka pa se ne kuzi puno, valjda se rasporedilo ali trbuh mi se vec jako vidi...grudi su mi oooogromne i jos strasno bolne. Ali apetit me ubija... ne jedem posebno puno slatkog, ali me zato sva konkretna hrana odusevljava. A najvise ono sto inace skoro uopce ne jedem: ugljikohidrati-sendvici i sl. Od ponedjeljka se napokon vracam raditi, nadam se da ce me povratak u radno okruzenje staviti u normalne okvire apetita. Dosadjivanje doma je odradilo svoje. 
Imam i ja neke cudne bolove zadnjih dana, jos ih kao ignoriram jer ne bi jos na pregled i ne cine se strasnima, ali ne popusti li ubrzo morat cu se javiti mojoj dr. 




> Bez nekoliko gastala mi ne prode dan. U prijasnjim trudnocama mi je pomagao, sad pomogne trenutno. Zgaravica me muci najvise u lezecem polozaju, noc prespavam tako da mi glava bude u dosta povisenom polozaju...
> Zadnji ctg sam zaboravila uzeti gastal i u tih pola sata sam nekoliko puta bila na rubu da zovem sestru da me oslobodi jer moram ici povratiti.


U prvoj trudnoci sam imala isti problem i tad sam shvatila da mi jako pomaze par gutljaja hladnog mlijeka. To primjenjujem od tada i spasi me svaki put. Meni recimo gastali i sl. nikad nije pomagalo kao mlijeko. 




> Tako je! Točno tako i ja razmišljam. Ako je njoj unutra super, ako moj organizam to dobro podnosi i nema nikakvih znakova za uzbunu, čemu išta forsirati.
> Osim toga, prvog sam rodila sa 40+3, drugog 40-3. Očito rađam terminsku, zrelu djecu i štaš. To je tako


Draga, brz i sto laksi porod zelim!

----------


## j-la

Maco, ima li novosti  :Smile: ?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Maco, ima li novosti ?


Jok.
Taman se vozim na pregled  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## j-la

Sretno!
Javi se nakon pregleda  :Smile: 

Pitanje za cure koje su imale CR. Je li ok da me pecka i zateze rez?
Baš ga osjetim, i to cijelom dužinom.
Trebam li to reći svom dr ili je to nešto normalno za očekivati u 39 tt?

----------


## eryngium

> Sretno!
> Javi se nakon pregleda 
> 
> Pitanje za cure koje su imale CR. Je li ok da me pecka i zateze rez?
> Baš ga osjetim, i to cijelom dužinom.
> Trebam li to reći svom dr ili je to nešto normalno za očekivati u 39 tt?


Mene zateže i peče skoro od samog početka. Rekao gin da je vjerojatno zbog priraslica.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> Sretno!
> Javi se nakon pregleda 
> 
> Pitanje za cure koje su imale CR. Je li ok da me pecka i zateze rez?
> Baš ga osjetim, i to cijelom dužinom.
> Trebam li to reći svom dr ili je to nešto normalno za očekivati u 39 tt?


Ja nisam ništa osjetila. Čitala sam da neke jesu, ali ja bih sigurno prijavila doktoru.

----------


## anabeg

> Sretno!
> Javi se nakon pregleda 
> 
> Pitanje za cure koje su imale CR. Je li ok da me pecka i zateze rez?
> Baš ga osjetim, i to cijelom dužinom.
> Trebam li to reći svom dr ili je to nešto normalno za očekivati u 39 tt?


Moj prvi porod je bio carski, i u svakoj sljedecoj trudnoci sam osjecala rez. Ne mogu reci da je to osjecaj peckanja, nego vise onako ko da me ulovi grc, ne cijelom duzinom reza nego tocno na kraju reza, ponekad s lijeve, ponekad s desne strane. 
Po tome sam nekako svaki put i znala da sam trudna i prije nego bi napravila test. Kad bi kihnula, naglo se ustala ili okrenula osjetila bi taj grc u tom dijelu i odmah bi mi u glavi zvonio alarm za trudnocu

----------


## anabeg

Danas sam 36+4...sutra kontrola i ctg.
Preksinoc sam pomislila da se nesto pokrece. Kontrakcije inace imam od polovice trudnoce, ali su bile toliko neugodne i česte. Na svakih par minuta...to je trajalo negdje do 2-3 u noci. Polako se prorijedilo i ja zaspala. Jucer i danas mirno..tu i tamo poneka kontrakcija ..ali je decko toliko zivahan i ponekad su toliko neugodni udarci da se uopce ne raznjezim, nego ga molim da prestane :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo me sa izvješćem.  :Smile:  3 cm otvorena, cerviks nestao, voda jako mliječna, ostalo sve savršeno.

Danas sam ga molila nek mi napravi taj sweeping jer mi se više ne da truckati u autu na preglede  :Laughing: .

Nije bilo uopće bolno, ali gotovo ništa meni i nije bolno kod mog dr. Zato se, između ostalog, i truckam sat i po svaki malo  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

Anabeg, i moja cura je jako aktivna i sad kad je velika, od njenih guranja što gore, što dolje, vidim zvijezde...

----------


## anabeg

Maco imam osjecaj da to samo sto nije krenulo :Grin: 
Kako izgleda taj sweeping? To jest sto radi?

----------


## j-la

Anabeg, i ja sam guglala o tom sweepingu, prvi put sam čula za to od Mace.
Maco brzo će to kod tebe  :Very Happy: 

Sutra sam na pregledu pa ću doktoru spomenuti za rez. Bolje neka i on vidi kakvo je stanje. Doduše prošlo je gotovo 6 godina, vjerujem da nema straha od pucanja.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Maco imam osjecaj da to samo sto nije krenulo
> Kako izgleda taj sweeping? To jest sto radi?


Koliko vidim, u Engleskoj je dosta popularan i često ga babice naprave bez dogovora sa trudnicom već negdje u 38, 39 tjednu  :Shock: 
Pitam se stvarno čemu?

Uglavnom, prilikom pregleda stanja cerviksa, masažom unutarnje strane cerviksa kao da radi slovo C, odvoje se plodovi ovoji od cerviksa i donjeg dijela maternice čime se potakne oslobađanje prostaglandina koji potiču trudove.

----------


## anabeg

Ahaa, onda vrlo lako moguce da je moj gin. meni to napravio u zadnjoj trudnoci..to jutro sam bila na kontroli i pri rucnom pregledu cerviksa je promrmljao nesto sad sam ja to malo potaknuo...navecer mi je otisa vodenjak, u bolnicu dosla 6cm otvorena i rodila sam kroz cca 1 sat u svega par jacih trudova.

----------


## maca papucarica

Anabeg, moguće. Nema kako drugačije malo potaknuti  :Smile: 
Jesi li rodila za sat vremena od dolaska u bolnicu sa ili bez dripa?
Malo ću se truckati i do rodilišta i baš ne znam što očekivati od poroda br 3 što se brzine tiče  :Confused:

----------


## anabeg

> Anabeg, moguće. Nema kako drugačije malo potaknuti 
> Jesi li rodila za sat vremena od dolaska u bolnicu sa ili bez dripa?
> Malo ću se truckati i do rodilišta i baš ne znam što očekivati od poroda br 3 što se brzine tiče


Vodenjak mi je otisa oko 19.30, u bolnici smo bili malo prije 21h. D Pregledali me, bila sam 6cm otvorena,dali klistir...mislim da sam u box usla nesto prije 22h s barem meni u tom trenutku blagim trudovima. U 22.30 sam rodila. Prvi, drugi jaci trud i vec sam imala nagon za tiskanjem.

----------


## anabeg

E da, kad mi je otisa vodenjak odmah sam nazvala svog gina i pitala ga da li da idem u bolnicu ili da cekam trudove. Rekao mi je da se lagano spremim i krenem jer je to treci porod i da bi to sve brzo trebalo ici. Da sam krenula pola sata kasnije, ne bi bilo vrimena za nikakve pripreme nego ravno u box.

----------


## maca papucarica

Wow, stvarno brzo!
A 1. i 2. porod?

Meni 1. 20 h nakon prsnuća vodenjaka, 2. 6 h nakon.

----------


## anabeg

> Wow, stvarno brzo!
> A 1. i 2. porod?
> 
> Meni 1. 20 h nakon prsnuća vodenjaka, 2. 6 h nakon.


Prva trudnoca je zavrsila carskim rezom, zbog, kako su napisali nenapredovanja poroda i mekonijske plodne vode. Nisam imala trudove, prokinuli su mi vodenjak oko 3-4sata popodne, i u 2h iza ponoci odlucili porod zavrsiti carskim rezom. 
Drugi porod sam stigla u bolnicu oko 2-3sata ujutro s laganim trudovima, nakon klistira mi je poceo curiti lagano vodenjak. U 6.40 sam rodila. Isto kao i na trecem porodu, odmah nakon prvih par jacih trudova dobila sam nagon za tiskanjem, i u sljedeca dva truda sve je bilo gotovo.

----------


## anabeg

Svi mi govore kao, a sad cetvrti put ti ces samo doci i roditi, s obzirom na prethodne porodaje, a ja se bas bojim tako razmisljati da me nebi zateklo :Shock: 
Probala sam i carski i prirodno i uvik govorim da bi uvik izabrala prirodno. E sad, ja sam prirodne porode imala zbilja poprilicno lake i brze. Da su prirodni bili teski i dugi vjerojatno bi i ja pjevala drugaciji pjesmu :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Evo me sa kontrole i ctg. Danas 36+5...mjere odgovaraju punih 37 tjedana, a i sama znam da je punih 37. To jest 37+2 tocno. Rana ovulacija mi je bila, inace vrlo vjerojatno ne bi ovdje pisala :Laughing:  :Grin: 
Ctg je ocitao lagana stezanja svako toliko...u trudnicku mi je upisala: trudova nema, pojedinacna stezanja.
Bas su me sarafile kontrakcije cili pregled i poslije na ctg. Sad se smirilo. Kontrakcije imam od polovice trudnoce. Samo sto mi ctg do sada nije ocitava.

----------


## žužy

*eryn*,pa ti si trudna!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam ti od sveg srca,baš mi je drago! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eryngium

> *eryn*,pa ti si trudna!!
> Čestitam ti od sveg srca,baš mi je drago!


Hvala, hvala.  
I nas je iznenadilo. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> Evo me sa kontrole i ctg. Danas 36+5...mjere odgovaraju punih 37 tjedana, a i sama znam da je punih 37. To jest 37+2 tocno. Rana ovulacija mi je bila, inace vrlo vjerojatno ne bi ovdje pisala
> Ctg je ocitao lagana stezanja svako toliko...u trudnicku mi je upisala: trudova nema, pojedinacna stezanja.
> Bas su me sarafile kontrakcije cili pregled i poslije na ctg. Sad se smirilo. Kontrakcije imam od polovice trudnoce. Samo sto mi ctg do sada nije ocitava.


Ja sam u trecoj trudnoci imala O 6.-7. dc. Pa sam u skladu s tim korigirala prvi dan M, inace bi me davili oko mjera i termina. Ovako je bilo sve po mjerama.

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam imala 9 dc. Inace sam je imala tocno 14dc. Sve sam mislila ma nije valjda tako rano. Nisam nista korigirala kad sam prijavljivala datum ZM...doduse nije me uopce davila sa tim odstupanjem, mada kroz cijelu trudnocu su mjere za tjedan vise. Samo bi joj rekla da znam da to tocno, jer inace se vrlo vjerojatno ne bi tako cesto vidale :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Maco jesi ti jos 2u1? :Smile: 
Jeli ima jos netko tko ocekuje porod svaki cas? Slabo sam uspila upratiti jer sam od nedavno opet aktivna tu.

----------


## sarasvati

> • Podsjetnik •
> 
> _Ribica 1_ 15.10.2018 / (cura!)  -- 23.10.
> _Isabel_ 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
> _little_angel_ 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
> Iva86 1.11./  (dečko!)
> _mabo1_ 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
> _Anemona_ 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!)
> ...


anabeg, evo ne apdejtanog podsjetnika. :D

----------


## j-la

Kod mene se ništa ne miče. 39 +2 tt zatvorena, bez ikakvih  naznaka da bi moglo krenuti.

----------


## anabeg

> anabeg, evo ne apdejtanog podsjetnika. :D


E bas ti hvala. Ja bih onda trebala biti iza j-la, a prije tebe :Smile: 
Moj termin je 27.12. 
No, ja se iskreno nadam da cu ja do Bozica biti kuci. Naime, muz na brodu, ja da budem u bolnici, a djecica doma...mislim da bi/cu proplakati more suza ako budem u bolnici na Bozic. Zato se iskreno nadam da ce krenuti dovoljno prije da do Bozica budem doma, ili iza Bozica.
Zelje su jedno naravno, a realnost drugo i ne mogu utjecati na to, ali eto to je moja Bozicna zelja, da budem doma s djecom na Bozic.

----------


## anabeg

Moj termin u prijasnjoj trudnoci je bio isto kao i tvoj 12.12, rodila sam 10.12 navecer.
Isto nikakvih naznaka ni koji sat prije, osim ucestalijih kontrakcija, ali to je trajalo danima( mozda i tjednima prije)
Kad god da krene neka je sretno, i naravno ako je moguce ekspresno :Smile: 

Ovo se odnosi na J-la...zaboravila sam citiratii... :Trep trep:

----------


## j-la

Nemam ni neke kontrakcije :/
Svaki dan radim CTG, ne bilježi nikakvu aktivnost maternice.
Sutra sam na pregledu u bolnici gdje se trebam poradjat. Moj dr bi opet carski jer se nista ne desava,a sutra zadnju ima bolnicki doktor. 
Kod nas je stanje grozno u toj bolnici, vjerujte da bih najradije opet carski. Velika većina poroda je isforsirana, drip, nalijeganje, epiziotomia,obavezno urlanje na porodilje. Pratnja nije dozvoljena, i nema posjeta porodiljama nakon poroda. Ne uvažavaju plan poroda.
Zato bih htjela cr,jer me svega ostalog strah.

----------


## anabeg

Zatecena sam uvijetima u bolnici :Shock:  :Shock: 
Moj prvi porod je bio carski, i kad sam dosla na porod sljedeci put, doktorica mi je rekla: ah ovo ce biti opet carski. Ja rodila prirodnim putem svega mozda 2 sata nakon toga, nakon svega par onih najjacih trudova.

----------


## j-la

U istoj toj bolnici, porodila se i moja mama prije 36 godina. I danas ima traumu. Sjećam se kad sam isla roditi prvi put, bila van sebe od straha. Ni sad nije bolja. A bolnička praksa se nije mijenjala   :Sad: 
Meni nekako najteže pada ta pratnja i posjeti. 
Prošli put sam tri dana ležala na krvavoj postelji, kao nisu imali da mi promjene.
Da mi je samo završiti. 
Anabeg, svidja mi se kako je tvoj porod završio, tako bi i ja voljela. Ali sve nešto kontam da od tog mog podsvjesnog straha nema ništa od laganog poroda.

----------


## anabeg

Razumijem, sve sto si nabrojala je grozno, mislim da bi i meni najteze padalo to u vezi pratnje i posjeta. 
Al evo od srca ti zelim da si u krivu :Smile:  i da ce te tijek tvoga poroda iznenaditi, pozitivno naravno.

----------


## suncokret19

Bok!!!
Evo pridruzujem se ovoj temi jer imam problem: NESANICA!!!
Trudna sam 11tjedana, i vec vise od mjesec dana ja nikako da spavam. U pocetku trudnoce sam imala klasican umor, lovilo me preko dana ali nisam spavala kako bi mogla spavati kroz noc. No, ni to nije pomoglo. Zaspim rano, i probudim se oko pola noci, ili 1-2sata.. i dalje cijeli dan nista nista!!! Mislim da je mi je veliki problem u psihi, mislim da me u noci podsvesno muce neki strahovi i problemi vezani uz trudnocu.
Pokusala sam s cajevima, relax glazbom, autosugestijom, sretnim mislima, pa cak i odlaskom na svjezi zrak u gluho doba noci. 
Kad sam zvala svog gina, med.sestra mi je rekla: aa pa nije problem, dat ce vam dr.normabel. Ne zelim nikakve lijekove! 
Imate nekve savjete ili iskustva?

----------


## j-la

Hvala Anabeg  :Kiss: 
Nadam se da će biti drugačije.

Suncokret, mene je nesanica mučila u prvoj trudnoći. Po noći bi hodala po stanu a po danu spavala sat-dva.
Ne bih baš pila normabele radi toga. I nisam pila.
U ovoj trudnoći, mogu spavat. Stalno. Samo me pusti da legnem i gotovo  :lool: 
Jedino ovaj zadnji mjesec lošije spavam, teško mi se namjestiti, a u zadnje vrijeme i mala počne ludovat oko 23 h pa skače u komadu 2 sata.

----------


## anabeg

U prvom tromjesjecju nisam nikad imala problem s nesanicom...dapace, mogla sam zaspati bilo kad kad i bilo gdje...
Jedino u zadnjem mjesecu. Proslu trudnocu mali je je isto imao tulum od 23 do duboko u noc + sto me lovio nekakav nemir u nogama. Nikako se namjestiti, a noge nikako smiriti. Digla bi se setati, pa sam negdje bila procitala da pomaze otici pod tus i naizmjence noge tusirati toplom i nesto manje toplom vodom. No, nista mi nije pomagalo. 
Evo sad smo 37 tjedan, ok spavam jos uvik, samo sto i ovaj maleckiisto povremeno zna imati tulume bas tako u isto vrime, pocne oko 23-23.30 i onda par sati pa cak i vrlo neugodnog skakanja, rastezanja, probadanja...izudara me junacki.

----------


## j-la

Bila na pregledu. Posteljica 0 stepen zrelosti, protoci dobri, beba dobro. Ja zatvorena a ona je visoko postavljena.
Kaže doktorica da izgleda nosim djecu koja kasnije sazrijevaju.
Ako se ništa ne pokrene samo, trebam se opet javiti na dan termina.

----------


## anabeg

J-la glavno da je sve ok, a krenuti sve jednom mora na ovaj ili onaj nacin. Ako se ne pokrene onda vjerojatno carski. Nisam sigurna jel moze indukcija s obzirom na prijasnji carski? Mislim da ne? 

Meni je za posteljicu sad na zadnjem pregledu rekla da je 1stupanj.

----------


## marla-s

Sto znaci to "stupanj" za posteljicu? Meni nikad tako nesto nisu komentirali...

Danas smo 29+2, i na jucerasnjem mjerenju ima 1500g. Kaze dr da je malo veca.

Btw moram uzimati sto vise tekucine, a ja se stalno osjecam prenapuhana i sita. Rebra me bole na trenutke (imam osjecaj da mi je sve organe stisla), podriguje mi se cesto, vraca mi se popijena tekucina na grlo. Pretpostavljam da bi to trebala biti zgaravica...?
Nemam s tim iskustva od prije.

----------


## marla-s

> • Podsjetnik •
> 
> _Ribica 1_ 15.10.2018 / (cura!)  -- 23.10.
> _Isabel_ 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
> _little_angel_ 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
> Iva86 1.11./  (dečko!)
> _mabo1_ 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
> _Anemona_ 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
> V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!)
> ...


Mi smo na datum 19.02., curetak [emoji7]

----------


## j-la

Anabeg, mislim da se ne smije induricati porođaj, koliko sam čitala iz opasnosti da ne pukne maternica. Samo nisam sigurna da li to ima veze i za slučaj kad je CR obavljen prije gotovo 6 godina.
To nisam pitala, jer mi i danas ova doktorica rekla da s obzirom na trenutno stanje, kandidat sam za CR.

Marla, zgaravica peče, u želucu i jednjaku. Barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## anabeg

> Sto znaci to "stupanj" za posteljicu? Meni nikad tako nesto nisu komentirali...
> 
> Danas smo 29+2, i na jucerasnjem mjerenju ima 1500g. Kaze dr da je malo veca.
> 
> Btw moram uzimati sto vise tekucine, a ja se stalno osjecam prenapuhana i sita. Rebra me bole na trenutke (imam osjecaj da mi je sve organe stisla), podriguje mi se cesto, vraca mi se popijena tekucina na grlo. Pretpostavljam da bi to trebala biti zgaravica...?
> Nemam s tim iskustva od prije.


Stupanj zrelosti posteljice, mislim da je ok da od 30tt do negdje 34-35tt bude na 1stupnju zrelosti, tada bi trebao krenuti 2stupanj i u terminu taj 3stupanj. Mada, ima i tu odstupanja naravno..evo j-la je u terminu pa jos nema znakova starenja.

A zgaravica, mene rastura na najjace, je osjecaj da te pece, gori, zari kako god hoces zeludac i jednjak, ponekad i cijelo prsiste..najkrace to ti je vracanje zelucane kiseline..mene cesto natjera i na povracanje.

----------


## marla-s

Anabeg tnx na info za posteljicu. Stvarno nisam imala pojma za to.

A zgaravica...hm, po ovome kako opisujete ne bi rekla da je to i kod mene slucaj. Ja sam full naduta, zaboli me ispod rebara nakon jela i niposto ne smijem u horizontalni polozaj nakon jela ili pica (sve mi se vrati u grlo). 

Uf jedva cekam 37 tjedan...

----------


## anabeg

A imam i taj problem, mislim da sam vec i pisala..moje porcije su jako male, jedem ko pticica jer i svaki imalo obilatiji obrok mi stvara osjecaj mucnine i tezine i imam osjecaj da mi sve stoji u grlu..I tebi je vec skoro 30tt..maternica je sve vise..Ne znam koliko pojedes ali mozda da probas s vise "pticjih"  :Smile:  porcija...

----------


## Ginger

maco, ocel’ to?  :Smile: 

j-la drzim fige da sve prodje laganini...i iskreno, u opisanim uvjetima - zelim ti planirani cr
i ne, ne bi se smjelo inducirati nakon cr, ali se inducira
mene su nafilali dripom i skakali na trbuh svega dvije godine nakon cr...ah...
a porod nakon toga, kad sam ih sve istjerala van, prosao je ko pjesma...divota - bez dripa i naskakivanja  :Wink:

----------


## marla-s

> A imam i taj problem, mislim da sam vec i pisala..moje porcije su jako male, jedem ko pticica jer i svaki imalo obilatiji obrok mi stvara osjecaj mucnine i tezine i imam osjecaj da mi sve stoji u grlu..I tebi je vec skoro 30tt..maternica je sve vise..Ne znam koliko pojedes ali mozda da probas s vise "pticjih"  porcija...


Vjeruj mi budem gladna i zedna, a bojim se ista staviti u usta da ne puknem. Imam osjecaj da mi je zeludac zavrsio u rebra. I dah mi je plitak...mili boze, osjecam se bas kao da se raspadam.

Nece bit druge nego natjerati se i tako kako kazes uzimati manje porcije hrane i male gutljajeve tekucine.

I jos mi sestra od ginekologa kaze da joj se cini da sam smrsavila (nisam, u mjesec dana sam dobila 2 kg), ali mi je zato stomak veeelik. Sebi sam ista Obelix kad preko stomka navucem netrudnicke hlace [emoji16]

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo da kooonačno javim da sam rodila, prije 2 sata  :Grin: 
U 4:04 stigla je mala pčelica, 4260 g i 52 cm, slatka kao med.

Btw šaljem figu svima koji su me upozoravali da pazim da ne bi rodila u autu, da će to kod mene trećerotke ići ekspresno.
How-yes-no! 
24 sata od trudova koji su me probudili, 12 sati od bolnih trudova, 8 sati od pucanja vodenjaka! Doduše, nisam htjela ništa što bi ubrzalo pa eto mi  :Laughing: 

Pusa svim okruglicama i mamicama  :Kiss:

----------


## leptirići

Cestitam maco :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

maco  :Very Happy:  cestitam draga od srca!
a misa mu, bas je i moglo brze...
i bome, velika misica  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Maco čestitam!

----------


## anabeg

Maco cestitam :Klap:  :Smile: 

Bem mu misa, stvarno je moglo brze, al sad je to iza tebe, uzivajte :Kiss:

----------


## anabeg

J-la sad si i sluzbeno ti prva u redu za sljedeci porod.  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 :Cekam:  tebe, pa onda mogu ja...nikad se nisam volila gurat preko reda :Grin:

----------


## eryngium

Maco, čestitke! Cura je pravi komad.  :Zaljubljen: 

Marla, ako ne peče, nije žgaravica. Prije će bit da su ti se mišići opustili pod utjecajem progesterona pa propuštaju di ne bi trebali.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## j-la

Čestitam Maco  :Very Happy: 
Ona je prava mala okruglica  :Heart: 

Anabeg, tek sad kontam da jesam, kad vidim ovako napisano  :Smile: 

Ginger, eh vidiš, ja to ne bih smjela, istjerat ih na po poroda. Prije bi se izderali oni na mene.
Zato potajno navijam za taj carski.
Jutros CTG, beba dobro, kod mene nikakvih aktivnosti.

----------


## VeraM

Pa j-la gdje si ti to kad su takvi uvjeti? Mislim i ja sam u malom mjestu, imamo samo osnovno od rodilišta, svaka i manje komplikacija u Du ili St. Pa opet nisu takvi prema ženama. Istina, mogu bit i bolji, ali takav horor koji ti opisuješ, ne da nije humano nego ono......

----------


## j-la

Vera, ja sam u BiH.

----------


## marla-s

> Marla, ako ne peče, nije žgaravica. Prije će bit da su ti se mišići opustili pod utjecajem progesterona pa propuštaju di ne bi trebali.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Koliko vec mirujem i ne cudi me sto imam ovoliko tegoba...sve kao nije nista, a dani i noci mu vec znaju biti jako teski zbog stalnog lezanja. Jeeedva cekam termin!

Maco, cestitam!! Pa to je veliki curetak! [emoji7]

----------


## marla-s

Kad pocinjete pripremati stvari za dolazak bebe? Ja nista nisam nabavila, a i nemam namjeru prije 36 tt...

----------


## leptirići

> Kad pocinjete pripremati stvari za dolazak bebe? Ja nista nisam nabavila, a i nemam namjeru prije 36 tt...


Ja sam 33 tjedan, evo zadnja dva dana perem robicu, krevetic sastavljen, stvari za bolnicu kupljene...
Sve sto sam mislila kupila sam, sad samo oprat i sloziti

----------


## anabeg

Ja sam sad 37tt, torbu sam spremila prije 2 tjedna. Robicu sam oprala i spremila isto u to vrijeme...uglavnom sve spremno.

----------


## Bluebella

Maco cestitam  :Smile:  pa to je cura i pol ❤️

----------


## bubekica

Macoooooo cestitam od srca!!!! Prava curka!

Eryngium prekrasna vijest! Cestitam!

----------


## j-la

Robicu sam oprala i opeglala nekad tamo u 36 tt.
Sklapanje krevetica je posao mm, i još nije završen. Termin mi je za 5 dana  :lool:

----------


## marla-s

Sto se spremanja robice tice, vrlo smo slicnih razmisljanja.
Krevetac ce i kod nas muz sastavljati. Doduse treba prije popraviti onaj dio za regulaciju visine podnice. 

A jel s vama idu muzevi na porod? Mi planiramo za koji tjedan uplatiti bolnici 400kn za prisustvovanje supruga...samo da sve bude teklo kako treba.

----------


## leptirići

Moj ce najvjerojatnije ici iako mi se cini da nije bas odusevljen :Grin: ,sa prvim nije bio niti sam ja zeljela da bude, al sad bi htjela, pa eto o tome jos razgovaramo, ja cu rodit u Merkuru, a tamo ne treba tecaj, pa onda imamo vremena za dogovore

----------


## marla-s

Leptiric ni kod nas ne treba tecaj, ali treba uplatnica  :Smile: 
Uostalom zelim ga tamo samo da znam da je tu negdje. Ne treba mi ni za masazu, ni snimanje, ni za dozivanje babice, nego bas samo da znam da je on tu blizu mene. Jos kad bi i starije dijete moglo prisustvovati (jer i zeli) tako da ih imam svih kraj sebe, tko sretniji  :Smile: )

Sto se boli tice (trudova), dosta sam nalik na zivotinje - povlacim se u sebe, ne pricam, ne volim da drugi puno pricaju, niti da me diraju... 
Kako bi voljela da imamo omogucen porod kod kuce, u intimi svog doma i s obitelji...snovi  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Muz je bio sa mnom sva tri puta, ali nazalost, posto je pomorac ovaj put nikako nije uspio iskombinirati da bude doma.
Sa mnom ce ovaj put biti prijateljica, valjda, ona je takoder trudna pa sam joj rekla da nista ne forsira nego kad dode vrijeme za moj porod neka odluci jel misli da moze sa mnom proci porod. Ona je odlucna i ne odustaje, a vidjet cemo.

Marla, 400kn? To bez tecaja, samo im novci trebaju bit na racunu? Ovdje je bitno imati zavrsen tecaj koji je prije kostao 200kn, sad mislim da je besplatan. Ja sam imala potvrdu za sebe i supruga koja mi je vrijedila za svaki porod, sad sam samo nakon sto je prijateljica prosla tecaj sa svojim muzem trebala za sebe dignuti novu potvrdu na kojoj stoji moje i njeno ime.

----------


## Vlattka

Kod nas je kao.obavezan tecaj koji je 400,al ako se i ne ide,progledat ce kroz prste ako samo platis tih 400. Ako ne platis, corak! Onda nema progledavanja, naravno.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> Marla, 400kn? To bez tecaja, samo im novci trebaju bit na racunu?


Da, 400 kunica - splitsko rodiliste.
Formalno, tu je i tecaj, ali nikog nije briga hoces li ga proci ili ne. Treba samo uplatiti novce na vrijeme i pobrinuti se da je na uplatnici ime onog koji zeli biti na porodu, jer ako nije onda nista od pratnje (znaci, ne moze se to prebaciti na nekog drugog u slucaju da muzu nesto iskrsne i da je sprijecen prisustvovati).

Ne znam sad koja sve rodilista imaju drugaciju politiku (na netu se brzo nadje ta info), ali znam da je Rijeka ukinula tu praksu naplacivanja. Bude jednom i Split tako  :Smile:  (imaju i novu kadu vec cca 4 godine, ali je ne koriste  :Sad:  )

----------


## marla-s

Moze koja rijec utjehe...

7 tjedana strogo mirujem. Ona je prvo bila prenisko, sad se podigla i imam osjecaj da mi je sve organe pomakla. Danas ne znam tocno ni sto me sve boli, zateze. To nisu munje od bolova, vec one konstantne, lagano tinjajuce boli i zatezanja koja ne prestaju. 

Podrucje je to od rebara do kukova, sprijeda, straga, sa strane...boze mili pa osjecam da cu se raspasti i toliko me umara ova difuzna bol, bol svakog misica, koscice. 
Niti se ne mogu namjestiti vise u krevetu...

Place mi se od muke. Sto vise da ucinim? Ne mogu hodati, razgibati se (kicmeni stup mi je kao bolni betonski zid).

"Varam" se upravo medicinskim igrackicama: fetal doplerom i tlakomjerom u nadi da cu kad vidim da je tu sve u redu, makar nakratko sve ove neugodne senzacije staviti u drugi plan. 
Btw, taj fetal dopler mi je pokazao vise od 160 bebinih otkucaja...glupi dopler me sad samo sokirao. Sto se sad ona uzlupala?

Oprostite sto ovoliko kukam, ali sam toliko umorna ovim promjenama u organizmu.
I kao da to sve nije dovoljno (disfunkcija simfize, kosa mi je ispala pa sam se osisala na kratko, trudnicki gingivitis, strogo mirovanje) jos me drzi i viroza cijeli tjedan pa se osjecam febrilno (a nisam). 
Sto od nje koja se prosirila, sto od zacepljenog nosa i sinusa, disem na skrge.

Da mi je zaspati i probuditi se za 7 tjedana i to po mogucnosti vec u radjaoni...

----------


## anabeg

Marla, mislim da su normalni bebini otkucaji od 120-160...ako spava normalno je i da padnu ispod 120, a vjerujem ako je dijete ili ti u nekoj akciji da onda otidu i preko 160. Bitno je da to nije konstanta. 
Znam da nije uvijek moguce i lako se smiriti al daj sve od sebe jer vjerojatno i to sto si ti pod stresom i osjecas se tako kako se osjecas ima utjecaja na to.

Drzi se, proci ce i tih 7 tjedana.

----------


## marla-s

U pravu si, proci ce...osjecam i griznju savjesti, jer smo se toliko namucili da je dobijemo, a ja sad kenjkam zbog bolova koji su zapravo uobicajeni i nema drugog lijeka nego biti strpljiv i izdrzati sve ono sto svaki dan donosi.
A i nisam ja nikakav pupoljak po godinama i ledja bi me rasturala sve da i nisam trudna, a da moram mirovati kao sad.

Hvala ti na rijecima utjehe [emoji173]

----------


## anabeg

Kenjkati je normalno, svi mi kenjkamo :Smile: 
Moramo se nekako isprazniti od nakupljenog stresa i frustracije.
Samo to gledajmo pametno dozirati i ne dopustiti da nas skroz preuzme..

 :Love:

----------


## marla-s

anabeg, potpuno se slazem s tobom  :Smile: 

Inace, nedavno ste spominjali godine starosti na ovom topicu. E pa mislim da nisam uocila nikog starijeg od sebe - berba '78. (da sam vino bila bi jako ponosna na sebe XD)

----------


## anabeg

Ti si godina proizvodnje kao MM. Ja sam 84'
Kazem mu nedavno da je to to, da s ovim djetetom zakljucujemo nas doprinos porastu nataliteta u lijepoj nam nasoj :Smile:  odgovara on meni; a dobro, ako ti tako kazes, medutim ja se skroz dobro osjecam i moga bi bez problema roditi jos koje dijete :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Eh znam....

----------


## martinaP

> anabeg, potpuno se slazem s tobom 
> 
> Inace, nedavno ste spominjali godine starosti na ovom topicu. E pa mislim da nisam uocila nikog starijeg od sebe - berba '78. (da sam vino bila bi jako ponosna na sebe XD)


I ja sam '78. Beba ima 10 mj. Da nije bilo tableta za tlak, trudnoca bi mi bila vrlo laka, nista teza nego prve dvije. Ovako sam zadnja tri mjeseca bauljala u polusnu.

----------


## marla-s

anabeg, pa ti imas vremena za jos jedno-dvoje!  :Smile: )
Joj mi smo tek poceli razmisljati o zajednickoj djeci u mojoj 35. (mm je '75. godiste)

martinaP, svaka cast s obzirom za sto si uzimala lijekove, to je bilo jako hrabro.
Kolegica mi je takodjer rodila (drugo) dijete s 40 i sjecam se da je bila poletna, radila do zadnjeg dana, predivno je izgledala, sjala...bas mi ju je bilo predivno za vidjeti, krasna trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

Još ni ovo nisam rodila a mužu neki dan kažem, onako kao sjetno, ne bi li rekao suprotno, kako bi sigurno rodila još jedno da imam manje godina.
Naravno da je rekao, ma stari smo  :lool:

----------


## martinaP

> martinaP, svaka cast s obzirom za sto si uzimala lijekove, to je bilo jako hrabro.
> Kolegica mi je takodjer rodila (drugo) dijete s 40 i sjecam se da je bila poletna, radila do zadnjeg dana, predivno je izgledala, sjala...bas mi ju je bilo predivno za vidjeti, krasna trudnica


Nemam ja problema s tlakom osim u trudnocama. Samo su mi ovsj put iz predostroznosti zbog godina uveli terapiju ranije. U prve 2 trudnoce sam bila pod terapijom zadnja 3 tjedna.

----------


## Zvrkica

Pozdrav, i ja se prijavljujem. Već stara 4 banke, treće dijete, danas 30+4, sto problema u ovoj trudnoći, ali guramo.

----------


## anabeg

Danas 37+5..upravo sam se vratila s ctg..sve mirno sto se tridova tice, a deckic u akciji sto na sat.
Sljedeci ctg + kontrola u sljedeci utorak

J-la jesi ti jos u komadu? :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Danas 37+5..upravo sam se vratila s ctg..sve mirno sto se tridova tice, a deckic u akciji sto na sat.
> Sljedeci ctg + kontrola u sljedeci utorak
> 
> J-la jesi ti jos u komadu?


Nije. Otvorena je tema za čestitke al ne znam linkat preko moba.
Bravo za dečkića. Ja bih rado da nemam kontrakcije ali izgleda da će mi i ova trudnoća po tom pitanju ličiti na prošlu. Samo da što dulje izdržimo u kompletu.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Rodila je :Smile: ...aaa super...nisam vidila temu za cestitke, sad cu potraziti...

Ja jedino u prvoj trudnoci nisam imala kontrakcije, i u drugoj, trecoj i sad ih pocnem imati dosta rano...od polovice trudnoce. Magnezij me spasi u to vrijeme i dosta ublazi..sad ima nekih tjedan i pol kako ga ne pijem i rasturaju me...pred kraj su mi toliko neugodne da moram zastati pa i prodisati lagano svaku.

----------


## eryngium

Mene brine što ih očitava ctg i što je prvi stigao na 35+1 (pukao vodenjak jer više nije mogao izdržati pritisak). Ni Mg ni spasmex ne pomažu.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Prosli utorak mi je ctg ocitao svaku kontrakciju, danas niti jednu. Osjetila sam mozda 2 kontrakcije kroz tih pola sata na ctg-u danas. Prosli put kroz pola sata valjda njih 5-6 i svaku je ocitao. 

Koji si tjedan sada?

----------


## Zvrkica

Bravo cure, čestitke svima koje ste već rodile!
Ja moram priznati da ovu trudnoću najteže do sada podnosim, možda i zbog obaveza oko prvo dvoje. Sad je već i otvaranje počelo, tlak, šećer ...
Još nismo sigurni za spol, u početku rekli dečko, prije 6 tjedana cura, od onda nikako vidjeti. Biti će iznenađenje  :Smile: .

----------


## eryngium

28. 
Imam još oho-ho do "sigurnih" 34.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## anabeg

Uh da...dosta jos...mada probaj razmisljati tako da evo Nova Godina na vratima..kad prevalimo u 2019. ti si vec zagazila u 30-31tjedan. Znam tesko je s tim u mislima biti iz dana u dan. Onda vrijeme jako sporo prolazi. 
No ne mora uopce biti da ce se sad zavrsiti trudnoca kao i prvi put ili ranije cega se ti i bojis najvise. 

Biti ce sve ok...ti i tvoj smotuljak srece ce te zajednickim snagama dogurati do sigurnih tjedana. :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

> Još ni ovo nisam rodila a mužu neki dan kažem, onako kao sjetno, ne bi li rekao suprotno, kako bi sigurno rodila još jedno da imam manje godina.
> Naravno da je rekao, ma stari smo


Cestitam!

E sto si rekla, jos jedno? [emoji38]

----------


## marla-s

Da ne ispadne kako samo kukukam, danasnji dan prolazi ok  :Smile: ) ...unatoc vrtoglavici svaki put kad okrenem glavu i unatoc tome sto sam u posljednje dvije noci spavala sveukupno 8 sati :/

----------


## Libra

Cure koje imate kontrakcije sto uzimate/pijete?
Ja sam u 28 tt i prosli tjedan bila na kontroli. Rekla dr kaze magnezij i normabel 2 mg po potrebi i da pratim ako su bas ucestale javiti se.
Posteljica je malo nisko, cerviks je 37 mm i vecinom mirujem. Mislim ne ono srogo mirovanje al sam doma pa laganini.

----------


## anabeg

Normabel nisam pila, magnezij jesam. I to je to..Kontrakcije nisu nestale ali ipak bi mi ih ublazio ili prorijedio. Na dane niti to..ali evo ja sam dogurala do kraja. Imala sam ih u 3 od 4 trudnoce i nisu mi utjecale na prerano otvaranje ili rani porod, sve sam izgurala do koji dan pred predvideni termin. Cerviks mi se cini da je to ok na tjedne u  kojima jesi..
Nastavi laganini i nadam se da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## eryngium

Ja ne mirujem uopće. Trenutno mi je takva situacija. Smirim(o) se kad odemo spavati.

Normabel kod nas dosta prepisuju u trudnoći, ali moj gin nije za njega pa daje spasmex i magnezij. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Anabeg hvala ti na odgovoru. Da to me i tjesi jer je cerviks dovoljno dug. Vidjet cu jos do petka kako ce biti jer me plase ponekad kao menga bolovi dole nisko al inace nisam panicar pa cu osluskivati tijelo.

----------


## Libra

Eryngium da to sam mislila pitati za spasmex sljedeci put.
A kakvo ti je stanje cerviksa, mislim duljina? Posteljica ti nije nisko ili?

----------


## marla-s

I moji dr imaju obicaj dati Spasmex, Normic, ali i magnezij. Misljenja sam da se Normabel preolako daje i da bi tu praksu trebali promijeniti. Ja ga, naime po potrebi popijem iz drugih razloga, ali smatram da ga je bolje izbjegavati ako je to moguce.

Konacno 30.tt!
Osjecam kao da mi se grudi pune mlijekom :schok:

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium da to sam mislila pitati za spasmex sljedeci put.
> A kakvo ti je stanje cerviksa, mislim duljina? Posteljica ti nije nisko ili?


Nemam pojma. Od početka nisam htjela vaginalne preglede i čačkanje ispod haube tako da do sada nije bilo zavirivanja dolje. Pregled mi je idući tjedan.  
U prošloj trudnoći s 30tt nisam više imala cervixa za izmjeriti, a vodenjak je pukao sam od sebe bez da sam se otvorila milimetra.
Posteljica nije nisko ali beba je.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Ok. Hvala vam cure....svaki put nesto novo naucim ovdje na forumu!

----------


## j-la

Napisala sam kilometarski post i slučajno ga obrisem  :gaah: 
Sutra ću kući pa ću moći opet naširoko pisati.
Sad da vam mahnemo  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Super, sutra si doma znaci :Smile: 
Meni je tih par dana u bolnici ko par godina..jedva sam zeljela doma doci. Onda ono jutarnje iscekivanje hocu/necu doma dok ne dode nalaz za zuticu...
I redovno kad bi dosla doma su mi se stariji cinili ko da su narasli puuuno u ta 3-4 dana :Grin:  zaboravis koliko je novorodence ustvari malo pa se ovi veci cine puuuno veci kad stignes doma. Ah, sva sam se raspekmezila sada..hormoni cuda rade.

----------


## sarasvati

Dugo me nije bilo, ali čitala sam povremeno.

Stan nam nije gotov, ali odlučili smo da nakon dnevne stajemo s radovima. Kuhinja i kupaonica čekaju neko drugo vrijeme. Uđemo li u još neku prostoriju i krenemo... prevalit ću tad već termin. Sad se bar nadamo da smo gotovi do Božića i da onda imamo još da tjedna mirnog života do dolaska bebe-  :fige: 
E da... trebala bih i oprati odjeću, pripremiti kozmetiku za sebe, općenito torbu, kupiti odjeću koja nedostaje... uglavnom, pripremiti njegov dolazak. Ja stvarno računam da on dođe kao i sestra na 40+

anabeg, kako to da si već na ctg-u?

maco papučarico, čestitam ti na pčelici!! 
j-la, čestitam na djevojčici!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

suncokret19, zvrkica i libra, dobrodošle! Molim , ako želite biti upisane u podsjetnik, napišite datum poroda i, ako slučajno znate nosite li curu ili dečka.

Ergynium, ni tebe nema na podsjetniku!

----------


## sarasvati

_• Podsjetnik •_

_rodile su...

Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 23.10.
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
little_angel 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
Iva86 1.11./ (dečko!)  -- ??
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
Anemona 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!) -- ??
Ivy7 24.11.2018 / (cura!) -- R 19.11.
maca papučarica (cura!) --_ _ 7.12.__
j-la 12.12. / (cura!)  -- 10.12.


_*uskoro (ponovno) mame...*

_anabeg 27.12. / (dečko!)
sarasavati 12.01.2019 / (dečko!)
leptirići 25.01.2019 / (dečko!)
marla-s 19.2. / (cura!)
milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)_

----------


## anabeg

Puka vodenjak...dosla sam u bolnicu...trenutno sam na ctg...trudova nema jos...to jest nesto ocitava koliko uspijevan viditi..ali ne osjetim nista jace od kontrakcija koje sam i inace imala...

----------


## anabeg

Jos uvik nema trudova...otvorena 5cm...iden probati odspavati...

----------


## sarasvati

O, anabeg!!!
Nadam se da spavas i da te pustaju da trudovi dođu. Ili ste vec mozda u zagrljaju  :Smile:  No, zelja tibse ispunila - s djecom si za Bozic! Jel prijateljica s tobom?

----------


## suncokret19

Pozdrav!!
Opet ja s pitanjem

----------


## suncokret19

Nije mi objavilo post.
Znaci jucer sam imala oajecaj da sam dolje mokra, da mi nesto curka. Danas isto tako pa sam si stavila wc papir i vidjela da je malo mokar. Koristim i utrogestane ali to je drugacije kad mi oni curkaju van nakon nekog vremena. 
Zvala sam svog ginekologa i med.sestra mi je rekla da to nije nista i neka se ne brinem. U 12tt sam.
Imate li slicnih iskustava?

----------


## sarasvati

Uvijek je sve vlažnije u trudnoći.

----------


## anabeg

Samo da javim da sam rodila oko 6.15 ujutro..tek oko 4.30-5 su krenuli trudovi...malecki 49cm, 2990... prijateljica nije ni stigla doci..kao rekla sam joj da cu joj javit kad udem u boks, a ja rodila 5 minuta nakon ulaska u boks..jos u predradaoni mi je krenuo nagon za tiskanjem..tad su me i prebacili u radaonu..
Uglavnom dosta brzo, a sam izgon mi je bio najtezi do sada iako su mi sva djeca bila krupnija u prijasnjim trudnocama..

----------


## leptirići

Cestitam :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

Čestitam! Mazite se i pazite!
Čini mi se da je bilo brzo, no možda mi se samo čini.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Čestitam, anabeg!! 
Barem se dio zajedničkog Božića ostvario!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Anabeg, čestitam na malome princu  :Heart: 
Uživaj u svom mirisnom smotuljku  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Anabeg, cestitam!!

----------


## milasova8

Da li je neka radila OGTT u Petrovoj? Treba li se naruciti?

----------


## j-la

Anabeg, stvarno ne voliš ići preko reda  :lool: 
Čestitam na mrvici  :Heart: 

Moja je isto manja nego sestra, 3310 gr i 54 cm. N je bila 3750 i 55.

Ukratko o mom porodu, bolovi su počeli u subotu navečer. Ona jako nemirna i čudna, bolovi nepravilni. Ujutro ustala, nađem sukrvicu i plodove vode. Prime me u bolnicu radi sumnje na visoko pucanje vodenjaka i te krvi, otvorena 1 cm.
U ponedjeljak oko 5 dobijem bolove na 15 min. Prebace me u predradjaonu oko pola 6. Tu mi se smire bolovi, da bi oko 2 na pregledu ustanovili da je plodova voda žuta a tek 3 cm otvorena, ocuvanog grlića, beba visoko. Probali sa odvajanjem plodovi ovoja i prokidanjem vodenjaka, za dva sata moje stanje je ostalo isto. Samo sam dobila jače bolove.
Oko 4 su skontali da bi ipak trebali završit porod CR.
U salu sam usla oko 5 i 10, nemam još tačno vrijeme poroda. Mala se nagutala plodove vode, imala je lošiji apgar 8/8.
Cure, ono sve što sam pisala o mom rodilištu je još i gore sada  :Sad: 
I radi toga više ne mislim radjat, bar ovdje.

----------


## Libra

Čestitam cure ❤

----------


## eryngium

> suncokret19, zvrkica i libra, dobrodošle! Molim , ako želite biti upisane u podsjetnik, napišite datum poroda i, ako slučajno znate nosite li curu ili dečka.
> 
> Ergynium, ni tebe nema na podsjetniku!


Ovo mi je promaklo. 
Mislim da mi je termin 5.3. Cura. Ali nisam točno upamtila jer je plan CR na hladno ako uspijemo preći 37tt.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> Ovo mi je promaklo. 
> Mislim da mi je termin 5.3. Cura. Ali nisam točno upamtila jer je plan CR na hladno ako uspijemo preći 37tt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sto je to carski "na hladno"?

Ja sam opet nepokretna. 3.dan sam u teskim bolovima, ne mogu nogu pomaknuti u krevetu, do wc-a me nosi muz. Placem od iscrpljujuce, dugotrajne boli, ali i nemoci. Ne mogu se niti u krevetu sama namjestiti. (Zdjelica i ledja su mi raspad sistema)

Sad mi je gin preko telefona rekao da ako mi lekadoli ne pomognu, da uzmem voltaren ili ketanol i normabel. Voltarene i Ketonale nisam nikad uzimala (nesto su mi davali u injekcijama u bolnici, ali ne znam sto tocno), ali inace pojma nemam koliko su jaki ti lijekovi.

Normabel me sedira i ne odgovara mi, iako sam ih se nagutala u zivotu  zbog panicnih napada. Ali ne zelim ih tek tako sad pred kraj trudnoce (ne zelim da bebolina ima apstinencijsku cim se rodi)

----------


## eryngium

> Sto je to carski "na hladno"?


Dogovoreni na određeni dan, bez da porod sam počne.

Ne znam što da ti kažem za tu kombinaciju lijekova osim da nije baš preporučljiva u trudnoći i pod time mislim na urednu, zdravu trudnoću bez nekih komplikacija. 
A one trudnoće koje to nisu imaju svoje specifičnosti. Tako za svaku dijagnozu postoje terapije koje se mogu primjeniti a da dugoročno ne bude štete ili da šteta bude minimalna. U medicini je jako puno toga traženje balansa "veća korist-najmanja šteta". Valjda tvoj gin zna zašto ti je to preporučio.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Eryngium, zasto ti je zakazan carski?

----------


## marla-s

Btw, ako sam dobro upamtila, od trenutno tu prijavljenih samo nas dvije nosimo curetke  :Smile: 

A Lekadol mi nista nije pomogao. Sad ce muz po Ketanol. Covjece ne mogu se okrenuti u krevetu. On me jutros prije izlaska iz kuce namjestio u krevetu i sad kad je dosao doma okrenuo me na drugu stranu.

Problem mi je wc,  cesto mokrim, a ne mogu do tamo samostalno. Stake bi mi znatno olaksale taj put.

----------


## Milicica888

Cao drage moje.Potreban mi je savet pomoc bilo sta..5+5 nedelja sam trudna i juce sam dobila krvarenje trajalo je 10 min i veceras opet i jos pomalo imam..I to sve pod progesteronom i utrogestanom.Bila sam kod ginekol.plod stoji i dalje.Sta da radim sta da mislim?Pojedoh se.

----------


## marla-s

Miruj i uzimaj sto ti je dr dao, a za svaku sumnju (bol i sl.) se javi u bolnicu. Zelim ti da sve bude u redu [emoji123]

----------


## Mala88

> Cao drage moje.Potreban mi je savet pomoc bilo sta..5+5 nedelja sam trudna i juce sam dobila krvarenje trajalo je 10 min i veceras opet i jos pomalo imam..I to sve pod progesteronom i utrogestanom.Bila sam kod ginekol.plod stoji i dalje.Sta da radim sta da mislim?Pojedoh se.


Ja sam isto imala to rano krvarenje, bilo mi je receno da strogo mirujem. Samo krevet-wc. Tako sam se pazila do 12 nedjelje, i posle je sve bilo ok, sada sam 25 nedjelja i nisam vise imala problema.

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium, zasto ti je zakazan carski?


Na traženje neurokirurga.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

To je kod tebe nesto kompliciranije nego sam i mogla pomisliti. Nada se da ce ti sve proci u najboljem u redu.

Ja bi trebala traziti carski jer sam ionako vec poluinvalidna. Danas umirem, popila sam Lekadol i Normabel od 5 mg da barem malo popusti.

Moja se zdjelica raspada i ja ne znam kako cu prezivjeti vaginalni porod.

----------


## milasova8

Marla,suosjecam..
Mene pubicna kost rastura,jucer nisam mogla ni lezati ni stajati ni sjediti,nista..kamoli korak napraviti koliko boli .
Danas je malo bolje ali bas tesko hodam. 
I tako koji dan me bas jako boli koji dan manje,ali stalno osjetim..
Tek je 26tjedan,treba izdrzat do kraja..

----------


## marla-s

Milasova, pa to je uzas. Meni se 1.put pojavilo u 23.tjednu, sad sam 31.

Kako si pomazes? Ja sam nasla neke korisne linkove na youtube i radim tih nekoliko vjezbi (jastuk medju koljenima i lagano raditi pritisak koljenima, strogo drzati spojena koljena pri pomicanju/ustajanju). Mislila sam da sam se tim rijesila najgorih bolova, ali sad su opet tu i to u puno gorem obliku nego prije.

Prekjucer mi je dr rekao da uzmem Voltaren ili Ketanol, pa sam onda u uputama procitala da ih je bolje izbjegavati u 3.trimestru. I sad se pomazem Lekadolima, a Normabel uzmem kad je vec kraj kraju da mi makar opusti idtatak tijrla koji vec bude u spszmj zbog dugotrajne boli.

Jel ti znas da mozemo gadno zavrsit s vaginalnim porodom ako se ovakvo stanje nastavi ili, nedaj boze, pogorsa (sto meni vec je, nadam se da ces ti proci bolje)

Btw bila sam u fizijatra cim se 1.put dogodilo i rekao mi je da on sad ne moze nista, vec da se javim nakon poroda. Ne mozes vjerovati - trazim pomoc specijaliste i on nema ideju kako mi pomoci. 
Ni u klubu trudnica koji ima fizijatricu -nula

----------


## marla-s

Sorry na tipfelerima, tipkam na ovoj maloj tastaturi od mobitela, a forum mi uskrati edit nakon malo vremena

----------


## milasova8

Bojim se da stvarno tu nema pomoci..
Nikak si ne pomazem,sta cu..
Ne pijem jos nista od tableta,trpim bol..
Mene jace uhvati pred kraj dana,ujutro je jos dobro..
Prosecem ja,nije da stalno lezim..
Poslje prvog poroda me je zdjelica strasno bolila,i tu sam pila ketonale jer nisam mogla 10ak dana hodati..
Ne bi htjela na carski sad,ali ako cu imati jos vece posljedice nakon vaginalnog poroda,ici cu sta cu..
Idem 27.ginu pa cu vidjet sta ona kaze na to sve ..
A koji je razlog te boli? Meni beba i nije nisko,sve je bas ok. I vjezbala sam bas prije trudnoce,jacala zdjelicu i sve i opet me jako boli..

----------


## Sova555

Jel tko pio antibiotike za ureaplazmu u trudnoci? Mislila sam da se ne smiju pit antibiotici,al dobila sam ih pa sam malo sad zbunjena.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja nisam. Imas ureaplazmu i s njom si ostala trudna?

----------


## martinaP

> Jel tko pio antibiotike za ureaplazmu u trudnoci? Mislila sam da se ne smiju pit antibiotici,al dobila sam ih pa sam malo sad zbunjena.


U trudnoci je dostupan siroki izbor antibiotika, ne brini
.

Ja sam za ureaplazmu pila sumamed (u 2. trudnoci). Nije otisla. Onda sam dobila nesto drugo, ne sjecam se sto, i nestala je. Pa se vratila pred kraj trudnoce, ali onda vise nije bila opasna. Muz je pio sve sto i ja.

----------


## Sova555

> Ja nisam. Imas ureaplazmu i s njom si ostala trudna?


Brisevi u 5mj su mi bili ok tako da nisam znala da imam ureaplazmu kad sam ostala trudna jer uopce pravo cudo da sam prirodno ostala trudna.

----------


## Sekica22

Pozdrav cure, dugo vas čitam evo da se i pridružim! Trudna sam 5+6, u kolovozu sam imala spontani bez  kiretaže u 7 tjednu....sad sam sva u strahu i panici da se ne ponovi isto, a na prvi pregled sam naručena tek 31.12. Jer dr smatra da nema smisla prije, a ja ću do tada poludit od brige!

----------


## milasova8

Ja sm evo u 26tt i strasno mi zglobovi naoticu..u prvoj trudnoci nisu nimalo..
Jel to sve normalno ili ? 
Nemam iskustva pa ne znam nis o tome

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sm evo u 26tt i strasno mi zglobovi naoticu..u prvoj trudnoci nisu nimalo..
> Jel to sve normalno ili ? 
> Nemam iskustva pa ne znam nis o tome


Normalno...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

> Ja sm evo u 26tt i strasno mi zglobovi naoticu..u prvoj trudnoci nisu nimalo..
> Jel to sve normalno ili ? 
> Nemam iskustva pa ne znam nis o tome


Ovisi. Relativno je rana trudnoca. Kakav je tlak, imas li glavobolju, je li ti mucno?

----------


## milasova8

Ma da to me i brine sto imam jos 3 i pol mjeseca ispred sebe..
Tlak je nizak,nemam glavobolje. 
Idem u cetvrtak gin.pa cu vidjeti i iduci tj.na OGTT

----------


## sarasvati

_• Podsjetnik •_

_rodile su...

Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 23.10.
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
little_angel 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
Iva86 1.11./ (dečko!)  -- ??
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
Anemona 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!) -- ??
Ivy7 24.11.2018 / (cura!) -- R 19.11.
maca papučarica (cura!) --_ _ 7.12.__
j-la 12.12. / (cura!)  -- 10.12.

Anabeg 27.12. / (dečko!) -- 14.12.


_*uskoro (ponovno) mame...*

_sarasavati 12.01.2019 / (dečko!)
leptirići 25.01.2019 / (dečko!)
marla-s 19.2. / (cura!)
milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)_[/QUOTE]

----------


## sarasvati

_• Podsjetnik •_

_rodile su...

Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 23.10.
Isabel 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
little_angel 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
Iva86 1.11./ (dečko!)  -- ??
mabo1 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
Anemona 15.11. / (cura!) -- 1.11.
V&NMama 17.11.2018 / (cura!) -- ??
Ivy7 24.11.2018 / (cura!) -- R 19.11.
maca papučarica (cura!) --_ _ 7.12.__
j-la 12.12. / (cura!)  -- 10.12.

Anabeg 27.12. / (dečko!) -- 14.12.


_*uskoro (ponovno) mame...*

_sarasavati 12.01.2019 / (dečko!)
leptirići 25.01.2019 / (dečko!)
marla-s 19.2. / (cura!)
eryngium 5.3. / (cura!)
milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)_

----------


## sarasvati

Popela se ja do prvog mjesta na listi... ohohoho!

Sretan vam Božić!

Ergynium, ja sam s prvim djetetom imala termin 5. 3.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

Bome ja sam druga na redu, ne znam sta bi rekla, strah ili panika ili jedva cekam da rodim, sve mi se mijesa

----------


## Beti3

> _• Podsjetnik •_
> 
> _rodile su...
> 
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 23.10.
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
> little_angel 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
> Iva86 1.11./ (dečko!)  -- ??
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
> ...


V&NMama je napisala da je rodila. 25.11. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/91294-Š...%26amp%3BNMama

----------


## leptirići

Ima sta novog? Ima koja nova beba?
sarasavati ti si bila prva u ovoj godini, cekam tebe, pa onda mogu ja

----------


## j-la

Sara, sad će to kod tebe  :Heart: 
Baš mi je proletilo.

----------


## sarasvati

Stigao je moj smotuljak!
Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
Jučer smo došli doma.

----------


## željkica

> Stigao je moj smotuljak!
> Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
> Jučer smo došli doma.


Aaaa čestitam od srca!!!!!

----------


## leptirići

> Stigao je moj smotuljak!
> Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
> Jučer smo došli doma.


Aaaaa.....cestitam :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

> Stigao je moj smotuljak!
> Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
> Jučer smo došli doma.


Baš sam si pomislila da se možda netko požurio i eto vas! Čestitam! Uživajte i mazite se!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno i dalje sarasvati

----------


## Libra

> Stigao je moj smotuljak!
> Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
> Jučer smo došli doma.


Cestitam od ❤

----------


## maca papucarica

Sarasvati, čestitam na smotuljku!
Uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## j-la

Čestitam Sara  :Heart: 
Dobrodošao maleni  :Heart:

----------


## Libra

Ja sam u 31 tt i ovaj tj sam bila na kontroli.
Cerviks se poceo skracivati i sad je 28 mm. Kaze dok da nije zabrinjavajuce. Prije 4 tj je iznosio 37 mm pa da malo usporim i nastaviti s magnezijem i normabel po potrebi i utrogestan.
Al bas mi se to ne gurka dole :/

Kak ste vi ostale cure? Kako je bilo na pregledima?

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam svima! Saljemo pusu!

----------


## Munkica

Aaaa. Cestitke, sarasvati!!!

----------


## Ribica 1

Sara cestitam!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala <3

----------


## leptirići

sarasvati jesi ti iz zg?, ako jesi gdje si rodila?

----------


## katka22

> Stigao je moj smotuljak!
> Odlučio nam se pridružiti 31.12.! 
> Jučer smo došli doma.


Čestitke sarasvati!
Pozdrav svim curama i najljepše želje povodom svih proteklih blagdana...
Evo, i mi se danas spremamo za pregled. Odvalili smo pola puta, danas 21+5, baš mi je brzo to prošlo. Blagdani su me ubili što se tiče dobitka na vagi (na +6 sam) i iskreno se nadam da ću sad napokon moći smireno nastaviti s nekim normalnijim režimom prehrane i zaustaviti nekontrolirano debljanje... Inače se super osjećam, radim, trbuh mi je ooooogroman, izgledam barem kao mjesec i više trudna nego jesam. Ovako kad se vidim zadnja na našoj listi izgleda mi to jako daleko, ali čim se dokopamo proljeća doći će to začas. 
Počela sam dosta razmišljati o porodu, ne mogu reći da me peru strahovi jer ustvari imam dobro iskustvo s prvog poroda, ali svejedno sam dosta orijentirana na razmišljanje o tome. Svjesna sam valjda odmaka godina, loše kondicije koju trenutno imam...Moj dječak je poprilično aktivan, jako ga osjećam i već mu primjećujem ritam kad je budan, čak ga i MM može osjetiti u micanju. 
Cure, kad ste krenule s nabavkom baby opreme? Mislim na kolica i sl? Ja imam krevetić u odvojenoj dječjoj sobi, nešto sitno robice tu i tamo kupim ako se ukaže dobra prilika jer ne mogu odoljeti, ali ostaje mi nabaviti komodu za previjanje i kolica od velikih stvari. Djeluje mi turbo prerano za krenuti s tim, ali kad pogledam cijene točno se zamislim kako ću sve to odjednom. Ne vodim se praznovjerjem, ali...kad je "normalno" dovesti to u kuću?

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati, cestitam od srca!!

----------


## milasova8

Katka, bitno da je sve ok..a kile su se i meni lijepile u tim tjednima..sad stagniram sa dobivanjem na tezini. 
Trenutno sam 27 tt i na +8..
I tolko me strah bilo OGTT-a buduci da sam isla na tu pretragu dan iza NG ali sve je ok..
Ja sam prije 2 mjeseca sve nabavila..osim robice..i sitnica,tipa rucnika,dekica i tako..
Mislim da ti nije rano,prosla si vec pola puta..
A i svakako je bolje malo po malo nego sve odjednom,manji udarac na novcanik..
Mene puno ali puno manje boli pubicna kost, mogu se kretati,problem je kad se ustajem,ali sada je puno lakse nego prije .
Marla kako si ti ? Jel tebi bolje?

----------


## eryngium

> Ja sam u 31 tt i ovaj tj sam bila na kontroli.
> Cerviks se poceo skracivati i sad je 28 mm. Kaze dok da nije zabrinjavajuce. Prije 4 tj je iznosio 37 mm pa da malo usporim i nastaviti s magnezijem i normabel po potrebi i utrogestan.
> Al bas mi se to ne gurka dole :/
> 
> Kak ste vi ostale cure? Kako je bilo na pregledima?


Većina studija govori u prilog apliciranja progesterona vaginalno kod skraćenog cervixa jer smanjuje rizik od prijevremenog porođaja. Doduše, odnose se na period od 18-28 tt. 
Znam da je normalno skraćivanje cervixa nakon nekog tjedna al da me ubiješ, ne sjećam se kojeg (i lijena sam googlat). 
Mi ugazile u 33tt. Samo da napunimo 34tt pa će se lakše disati.
Torbu za bolnicu sam spremila čim su mi krenule kontrakcije, sve više-manje imam, moram samo oprati navlake od AS i košare za kolica. Nadam se da ću to riješiti ovaj tjedan. 
S prvim nisam skoro ništa pripremila pa je muž navrat-nanos kupovao krevetić, madrac, sveki prala robu i navlake, svi su letjeli i nabavljali jer je frajer odlučio poraniti a ja bila praznovjerna. Sad sam izabrala da bi radije bila spremna nego praznovjerna.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Da bas sam citala ovih dana. Naisla na podatak da do 32 tt bi trebao biti 35 mm a nakon tih 32 tt 30 mm je u redu.
Znaci meni je mrvicu ranije krenulo sa skracivanjem pa nadam se da cemo izgurati sto duze.
Koristila sam utrogestan i odreagirala sam crvenilom i peckanjem :/

----------


## Libra

Ja sam sve pripremila skoro. Jos imam robicu oprati i to cu sad koroz 10-ak dana.
Nisam praznovjerna i pocela sam kupovati kako mi se sto svidjelo negdje od 16 tt.

----------


## Optimist

sarasvati, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Katka, bitno da je sve ok..a kile su se i meni lijepile u tim tjednima..sad stagniram sa dobivanjem na tezini. 
> Trenutno sam 27 tt i na +8..
> I tolko me strah bilo OGTT-a buduci da sam isla na tu pretragu dan iza NG ali sve je ok..
> Ja sam prije 2 mjeseca sve nabavila..osim robice..i sitnica,tipa rucnika,dekica i tako..
> Mislim da ti nije rano,prosla si vec pola puta..
> A i svakako je bolje malo po malo nego sve odjednom,manji udarac na novcanik..
> Mene puno ali puno manje boli pubicna kost, mogu se kretati,problem je kad se ustajem,ali sada je puno lakse nego prije .
> Marla kako si ti ? Jel tebi bolje?


Evo, i na pregledu je sve ok. Doktorica je isto uz osmijeh spomenula da pripazim na kile. Odlučih da ću zbog mira uvesti napokon malo discipline pošto su blagdani prošli i nemam pristup kolačima i sličnim pokorama... Zasad još nije u planu OGTT, vjerojatno ćemo o tome na sljedećem pregledu. Dečko je i dalje nešto više od tjedan dana veći po svim mjerenjima pa očekujem malog košarkaša. 
U pravu si, pa mogu barem konkretnije pogledati kolica, do sad sam se zadovoljavala gledanjem po netu... 
Još samo da ova glupa zima prođe i vjerojatno će mi sve biti još lakše. Ljetna sam osoba i ovo bivanje u kući i većinom u zatvorenim prostorima me baš opterećuje. MM je nedavno odležao gripu, umirala sam od straha misleći da će i mene pogoditi. Srećom, osim jače hunjavice od dva dana bez temperature nije me dopala. Izgleda da me moj dečko dobro štiti  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

Dobra večer svima, isprike ako nisam na dobroj temi,  iako vjerujem da jesam. Puna sam strahova, paranoja, a pogotovo sada jer sam dobila virozu (tipična prehlada, kihanje, nos začepljen  već 3 dana, temperatura s 37 danas narasla na 37.5). Inace sam u desetom tjednu. Strah me doslovno i propolis uzeti, jer samo čitam da svašta nešto može štetiti. Ali evo me s konkretnim pitanjem - znaci već 4 dana ne dišem zbog nosa  i uvjerena sam da je to razlog i rasta temperature.  Stavljam dječje Aqua Mars kapi za nos, inhaliram se kamilicom ili mentom 3-4 puta dnevno, ali sve donese samo olaksanje na doslovno 10 min. Čitam da se Operil za starije ne smije koristiti u trudnoci i dobila sam uputu od doktora da smijem sami te kapi za bebe -
 mislim ga kapnuti večeras jer kontam da bi čak i to bilo manje zlo od ovog mučenja koje već dosta traje i od rasta temperature... znači nos ne mogu više ni puhati od rana. Molim Vas pomoć - može li naškoditi da stavim taj Operil barem samo prije spavanja?

----------


## Argente

A nije preporučljivo, al ja sam ga stavljala kad je bilo nepodnošljivo. Računala sam kao i ti, bolje dvije kapi nego agonija cijelu noć.

----------


## vikky

Argente, evo baš čitam i u uputama da nije preporucljivo. Još sam na fragminima, pa ne znam je li i ta kombinacija možda nepovoljna iz nekog razloga. Mislim da cu ipak odabrati agoniju... a baš sada i vikend pada i ne mogu nazvati doktoricu...

----------


## sarasvati

> sarasvati jesi ti iz zg?, ako jesi gdje si rodila?


Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj.

Hvala vam, cure!

----------


## Inesz

Sarasvati, cestitam draga  :Smile:

----------


## seni

Ja bih predložila staviti izrezanu kapulu pored kreveta /uzglavlja. Nos će se fino odčepiti, te ostati otvoren. Također pomaze staviti onu kremu azenu u nos. Nista od toga ne šteti trudnoći, a djeluje bolje od svih tih kapi i čuda.

----------


## j-la

Vikky meni je moj doktor isto za začepljen nos preporučio kapi za nos dječje.
Koristila sam jer nisam mogla disati ni spavati.

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, cestitam draga


Hvala ti <3

----------


## Bluebella

Sarasvati cestitam ❤️

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala ti <3

----------


## katka22

> Dobra večer svima, isprike ako nisam na dobroj temi,  iako vjerujem da jesam. Puna sam strahova, paranoja, a pogotovo sada jer sam dobila virozu (tipična prehlada, kihanje, nos začepljen  već 3 dana, temperatura s 37 danas narasla na 37.5). Inace sam u desetom tjednu. Strah me doslovno i propolis uzeti, jer samo čitam da svašta nešto može štetiti. Ali evo me s konkretnim pitanjem - znaci već 4 dana ne dišem zbog nosa  i uvjerena sam da je to razlog i rasta temperature.  Stavljam dječje Aqua Mars kapi za nos, inhaliram se kamilicom ili mentom 3-4 puta dnevno, ali sve donese samo olaksanje na doslovno 10 min. Čitam da se Operil za starije ne smije koristiti u trudnoci i dobila sam uputu od doktora da smijem sami te kapi za bebe -
>  mislim ga kapnuti večeras jer kontam da bi čak i to bilo manje zlo od ovog mučenja koje već dosta traje i od rasta temperature... znači nos ne mogu više ni puhati od rana. Molim Vas pomoć - može li naškoditi da stavim taj Operil barem samo prije spavanja?


Draga vikky...prvo čestitke na trudnoći. Jeste li to uspjeli prirodno?
Iskreno se nadam da ti je prehlada prošla do sada, i ja sam je preležala nedavno iako ja nisam imala temperaturu nego najviše problem sa začepljenim nosom. Mene je isto spasilo inhaliranje s onom plastičnom zdjelicom iz ljekarne u koju sam ubacila čaj od kamilice i probavala dodavati različita aromatična ulja. Operil nije preporučljiv u trudnoći, tako su i meni rekli iako sam ga i sama koristila prvi dan začepljenosti... 

Pozdrav trudnice...kako ste? Nema baš aktivnosti u zadnje vrijeme, očito sve uživate u trudnoći u nekom mirnom razdoblju. Kod mene je nastupilo baš to, mirno razdoblje. Puna energije, poletna, ne dižem se noću ni za wc...drugo tromjesečje mi baš paše.

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav trudnice...kako ste? Nema baš aktivnosti u zadnje vrijeme, očito sve uživate u trudnoći u nekom mirnom razdoblju. Kod mene je nastupilo baš to, mirno razdoblje. Puna energije, poletna, ne dižem se noću ni za wc...drugo tromjesečje mi baš paše.


Ili smo samo u 8mj trudnoće, prehlađene s prehlađenim, nesuradljivim trogodišnjakom koji obožava tantrumiranje iz xy razloga... a možda sam to samo ja.  :Wink: 
Sve mi nekako postaje teško, od spavanja do zabavljanja i letanja za gore spomenutim 3godišnjakom. I imam dojam da nitko "ne primjećuje" da sam trudna.
Utješno je što su mi nalazi za trudnicu na pragu 40 savršeni (izuzev tlaka, to mi moraju par puta mjeriti da dobiju neku vrijednost).


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

Hvala Katka, također  :Smile:  
Nije prirodno, imali smo uspješan IVF konačno.  Prije par dana sam odradila i Nifty i sada strepim, jer mi je na UZV bio povećan nuhalni nabor (3.4 mm), doduše,  mjereno u desetom tjednu, tako da ne znam što bih mislila... Baš sam na iglama do rezultata, a godine mi očito ne idu u prilog (35)... Znam da ima svakakvih slucajeva i još se nekako nadam, ali... Nema druge nego čekati,  to mi je sada najteže...
Po pitanju prehlade, preživjela sam i bez kapi, ali jedva  :Smile:  Zakuhala sam sol i vodu i na kraju to usmrkavala i mislim da je najviše i pomoglo. Sada su ostale sitne naznake prehlade, ali normalno funkcioniram.
Uživaj u trudnoći, pratila sam te i prije i jako mi je drago da ti je konačno uspjelo  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

Da javim, ja jutros rodila, dosla u bolnicu u 5 rodila u 9 i 20, bilo je brzo i zestoko.

----------


## eryngium

> Da javim, ja jutros rodila, dosla u bolnicu u 5 rodila u 9 i 20, bilo je brzo i zestoko.


Čestitam! Svaka čast na brzini.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Cure može pomoć,neizvjesnost me ubija,pa me zanima dali je netko imao slična iskustva...zadnja m 13.12, nakon toga 13.01.pozitivan test,14.01.krvarenje obilno kao m.koje jos traje..15.01. Beta 63,17.01.beta 188 i danas 18.01beta 310,na uzv ništa se ne vidi osim žutog tijela u lijevom jajniku,a endometrij 4mm,zbog čega sumnjaju da bi trudnoća mogla biti uredna..dali bi ipak mogla biti uredna zbog bete ili je endometrij pretanak pa je možda vanmaternicna?hvala vam,ako ikako možete pomoći

----------


## alef

Vikky meni je kod kćeri izmjeren nuhalni preko 3, ne sjećam se sad tačno koliki. Ima negdje na forumu... Nisam radila nikakve dodatne testove... sve je na kraju ispalo u najboljem redu s bebicom hvala Bogu. To je bila trudnoća praćena u BiH. 

Prva, praćena u Aziji - nisu mjerili nuhalni, ni spomenuli ga, a bila sam na uzv u 12 tt.
Treća u Americi - ista stvar. 

Leptirići, čestitke!

----------


## Libra

Ne zna svaki dr niti izmjeriti nuhalni pa tak da treba sve s rezervom uzeti u obzir.

----------


## sarasvati

Leptirići, čestitam na bebici!!

----------


## vikky

Također čestitam na bebici

----------


## vikky

Hvala vam na riječima utjehe, danas je došao rezultat Nifty testa i rezultati su super (nizak rizik za sve), tako da lakše dišem.  U petak sam opet na Uzv da provjerimo stanje. Od straha i stresa me čak muci i 1% moguće pogreške kod Niftya, ali morat cu naći neki način da se opustim. Još me čeka puta...

----------


## leptirići

Hvala na cestitkama!

----------


## katka22

> Hvala Katka, također  
> Nije prirodno, imali smo uspješan IVF konačno.  Prije par dana sam odradila i Nifty i sada strepim, jer mi je na UZV bio povećan nuhalni nabor (3.4 mm), doduše,  mjereno u desetom tjednu, tako da ne znam što bih mislila... Baš sam na iglama do rezultata, a godine mi očito ne idu u prilog (35)... Znam da ima svakakvih slucajeva i još se nekako nadam, ali... Nema druge nego čekati,  to mi je sada najteže...
> Po pitanju prehlade, preživjela sam i bez kapi, ali jedva  Zakuhala sam sol i vodu i na kraju to usmrkavala i mislim da je najviše i pomoglo. Sada su ostale sitne naznake prehlade, ali normalno funkcioniram.
> Uživaj u trudnoći, pratila sam te i prije i jako mi je drago da ti je konačno uspjelo


Joj, baš mi je drago zbog vas da ste ipak brzo uspjeli...
Htjela sam ti komentirati za nifty, ali vidim da si odgovorila da je došao uredan nalaz. Ustvari sam ti htjela izraziti podršku jer sam i sama to prolazila (isto smo radili nifty i bio je uredan na kraju). A nuhalni nabor Moj nalaz je od početka bio ok...na kasnijim pregledima će ti dr mjeriti još svašta nešto, različite stvari upućuju na potencijalne probleme i vjerojatno će i dalje biti sve dobro, pa ćeš se i ti s vremenom sve više opuštati. Tako je bilo i meni.




> Da javim, ja jutros rodila, dosla u bolnicu u 5 rodila u 9 i 20, bilo je brzo i zestoko.


Čestitke!!!




> Cure može pomoć,neizvjesnost me ubija,pa me zanima dali je netko imao slična iskustva...zadnja m 13.12, nakon toga 13.01.pozitivan test,14.01.krvarenje obilno kao m.koje jos traje..15.01. Beta 63,17.01.beta 188 i danas 18.01beta 310,na uzv ništa se ne vidi osim žutog tijela u lijevom jajniku,a endometrij 4mm,zbog čega sumnjaju da bi trudnoća mogla biti uredna..dali bi ipak mogla biti uredna zbog bete ili je endometrij pretanak pa je možda vanmaternicna?hvala vam,ako ikako možete pomoći


Samo tanak endo zaista ne znači da trudnoća nije uredna. Rano si radila uzv, sa cca 4-5 tt i ne može se vidjeti ništa osim žutog tijela. Tek nakon 6tt se vidi prava točkica, čak moguće i otkucaji. I kod mene je endometrij bio tanak na jednom ranom pregledu koji sam obavila zbog problema sa bubrezima, kao i kod tebe 4 mm, ali s obzirom da sam bila u postupku i već do tada pila i terapiju za debljanje endometrija, nakon tog pregleda su mi i povećali dozu tog lijeka (estrofem 2 mg ako se dobro sjećam i pila sam jako velike doze od 3*4 mg dnevno) i pila sam tako sve do 12 tt. S obzirom da ti beta stabilno raste rekla bi da se trebaš pokušati smiriti i da će to na kraju završiti dobro. To ti od srca i želim!

----------


## vikky

@katka, baš se mislim ako mi u petak nešto opet bude upućivalo na problem ili ako bude takvih situacija opet u skorijoj budućnosti, išla bih definitivno i na amniocentezu, ali bih išla u podobnika, jer čitam da se tamo rezultati dobiju i unutar 48 sati. Više ovakvog čekanja ne bih podnijela. Sad nakon Niftyja mi je puno lakše,  ali lagala bih kad bih rekla sa idem opuštena i mirna u petak na Uzv...
Jesi ti planirala i amnio ili se oslanjas na Nifty?

----------


## katka22

> @katka, baš se mislim ako mi u petak nešto opet bude upućivalo na problem ili ako bude takvih situacija opet u skorijoj budućnosti, išla bih definitivno i na amniocentezu, ali bih išla u podobnika, jer čitam da se tamo rezultati dobiju i unutar 48 sati. Više ovakvog čekanja ne bih podnijela. Sad nakon Niftyja mi je puno lakše,  ali lagala bih kad bih rekla sa idem opuštena i mirna u petak na Uzv...
> Jesi ti planirala i amnio ili se oslanjas na Nifty?


Kao što sam ti rekla, oslanjam se na nalaz niftyja i na sve uzv koje sam imala od njega. Nifty sam radila u 11.tt, a sad sam 24+1 tt. Na svakom od tih uzv dr. mi mjeri različita mjerenja, bebine organe, kosti, klijetke pretklijetke i sve te pokazatelje koji ustvari ukazuju na moguće probleme. I sve je do sada u apsolutno najboljem redu. Ja ti uopće o potencijalnim negativnim scenarijima više i ne razmišljam. Pogotovo ne o amniocintezi i sličnim pretragama. Iako su meni prije testiranja rekli da u slučaju negativnog nalaza imam pravo baš kod Podobnika na amnio. Bojala sam se i samog spomena nje, iako ne znam koliko uopće opravdano. I od prvog dana i prije testiranja donijeli smo odluku što radimo u slučaju nepovoljnih nalaza. 
Svaki će te doktor uputiti na takvo nešto, odnosno, do sada bi te već uputili da imaš bilo kakve indikacije za isto. Ako ćeš biti mirnija, radi nešto češće preglede, tako sam i ja neko vrijeme, doslovno na svaka 2 tjedna. Nekako sam sad uvjerena s obzirom na sve navedeno da će sve biti u redu. 
I onaj najiskreniji savjet koji ti mogu dati...s obzirom na sve što mi prolazimo u našim postupcima, često od pustih nuspojava, bolova, probadanja kao posljedica stimulacija, u teško ostvarenoj trudnoći zaboravimo uopće uživati. To zna biti paralizirajuće, često se zna desiti da žene i žale nakon poroda za danima u kojima nisu nastojale eliminirati sve ovo i jednostavno pustiti život da odrađuje svoje, odmarati, uživati u tom čudu koje smo napokon ostvarile... Stvarno mislim da si ti napravila sve što si mogla da bi osigurala sve najbolje i da je jedino što možeš sada pokušati se prepustiti. Sretno draga...

----------


## vikky

@katka, tako si u pravu. Svaka nuspojava me paralizira i nije da imam najcrnje scenarije, ali taj sveprisutni strah bas nekada ne da disati. Trudnoću vodim privatno gdje sam radila IVF, tako da su mi i sada sugerirali izvanredni pregled sutra da vidimo kako stoje stvari sada... Nadam se da će i mene svaki sljedeći UZV samo umiriti. Hvala ti na podjeli iskustva, umirujuće je čuti te riječi od nekoga tko prolazi isto  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

Amniocenteza nije strašna i ako će ti olakšati da se riješiš straha, uradi je.
Radila sam je sad u drugoj trudnoći, indikacija su bile moje godine (starija od 35). 
Sama procedura nije strašna, malo boli ubod i to je to. Osjeti se prolazak igle kroz sve slojeve koje probode ali ne boli. 
Nakon procedure su me jedino trbusni mišići boljeli, ili već nešto što je na površini. 
Zato ako već trebaš, uradi. Meni je u cijeloj priči bilo bitno da vjerujem doktoru koji mi je to radio. I dobila sam doktoricu kojoj sam vjerovala i koju sam priželjkivala.

----------


## marla-s

> Bojim se da stvarno tu nema pomoci..
> Nikak si ne pomazem,sta cu..
> Ne pijem jos nista od tableta,trpim bol..
> Mene jace uhvati pred kraj dana,ujutro je jos dobro..
> Prosecem ja,nije da stalno lezim..
> Poslje prvog poroda me je zdjelica strasno bolila,i tu sam pila ketonale jer nisam mogla 10ak dana hodati..
> Ne bi htjela na carski sad,ali ako cu imati jos vece posljedice nakon vaginalnog poroda,ici cu sta cu..
> Idem 27.ginu pa cu vidjet sta ona kaze na to sve ..
> A koji je razlog te boli? Meni beba i nije nisko,sve je bas ok. I vjezbala sam bas prije trudnoce,jacala zdjelicu i sve i opet me jako boli..



Sorry sto s ovolikim odmakom odgovaram (nisam ni bila na forumu dugo)

A najcesci uzrok te boli su hormoni. Relaksin se dosta otpusta i kod nekih zena zna napraviti  velike probleme.

Meni je recimo najveci problem sto me pregledao nesosobni fizijatar koji ne zna postaviti dijagnozu i sad idem cim prije privatno da to netko utvrdi jer je jedino tako moguce na carski. Nije mi bio u planu, ali ako vaginalni znaci privremeni invaliditet, onda se necu mnogo misliti. 
Ionako ovdje gdje radjam vaginalni ne znaci prirodni porod

----------


## marla-s

> _• Podsjetnik •_
> 
> _rodile su...
> 
> Ribica 1 15.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 23.10.
> Isabel 18.10.2018 / (dečko!) -- Lukas 10.10.
> little_angel 31.10.2018 / (cura!) -- 25.10.
> Iva86 1.11./ (dečko!)  -- ??
> mabo1 02.11.2018 / (dečko!) -- Daniel 29.10.
> ...


Leptiric i sarasvati cestitam! 

Vidim da sam dosla na vrh popisa  :Smile: 

Nema novih struca u medjuvremenu da se dodaju na spisak?

marla-s 19.2.2019. / (cura!)
eryngium 5.3.2019. / (cura!)
milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)[/I]

----------


## marla-s

> Ili smo samo u 8mj trudnoće, prehlađene s prehlađenim, nesuradljivim trogodišnjakom koji obožava tantrumiranje iz xy razloga... a možda sam to samo ja. 
> Sve mi nekako postaje teško, od spavanja do zabavljanja i letanja za gore spomenutim 3godišnjakom. I imam dojam da nitko "ne primjećuje" da sam trudna.
> Utješno je što su mi nalazi za trudnicu na pragu 40 savršeni (izuzev tlaka, to mi moraju par puta mjeriti da dobiju neku vrijednost).
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Generacijo, a sto ti je s tlakom?
Meni je debelo u podrumu tako da na dane jedva ustanem. Pojacala sam zeljezo i nadam se uskoro sretnom svrsetku ove 9-omjesecne avanture.

Robica i torba su spremne (kako sam i planirala - tek u 36 tt  :Smile:  )

----------


## vikky

> Amniocenteza nije strašna i ako će ti olakšati da se riješiš straha, uradi je.
> Radila sam je sad u drugoj trudnoći, indikacija su bile moje godine (starija od 35). 
> Sama procedura nije strašna, malo boli ubod i to je to. Osjeti se prolazak igle kroz sve slojeve koje probode ali ne boli. 
> Nakon procedure su me jedino trbusni mišići boljeli, ili već nešto što je na površini. 
> Zato ako već trebaš, uradi. Meni je u cijeloj priči bilo bitno da vjerujem doktoru koji mi je to radio. I dobila sam doktoricu kojoj sam vjerovala i koju sam priželjkivala.


Mislim da ću svakako ići na amnio ako budem opet imala neku indikaciju s Uzv (opet povećani nuhalni ili nešto tako) i to sam mislila raditi u Podobnika ako se odlučim,  jer im na stranicama piše da su prvi rezultati gotovi u roku 24-48 sati. Lijepo je čuti da zahvat nije toliko strašan, tako da se neću puno misliti ako me baš bude i dalje sve opterecivalo

----------


## Beti3

A spontani pobačaji nakon amniocenteze, 1 na 200 zahvata, tj. 0,5%, te uopće ne opterećuje?

----------


## swift3

Bok curke, evo još jedne novopečene trudnice. Taman ovaj mjesec trebala krenuti na stimulirani ivf i dogodilo se čudo  :Smile:  Uspjelo nam je nakon skoro dvije godine pokušavanja. Vidim da ovdje ima još cura koje su se borile s prehladom, grozno se osjećam i zbog toga nikako da se ufuram u ove sretne vijesti. Ja sam si kupila onu neku Aqua Maris čudnovatu posudu s kojom se ispiru sluznice i sinusi, super je prvih pol sata i onda sam opet sva zaštopana. Uglavnom, veselim se druženju, imat ću sigurno hrpu pitanja jer mi je ovo sve novo  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

> Bok curke, evo još jedne novopečene trudnice. Taman ovaj mjesec trebala krenuti na stimulirani ivf i dogodilo se čudo  Uspjelo nam je nakon skoro dvije godine pokušavanja. Vidim da ovdje ima još cura koje su se borile s prehladom, grozno se osjećam i zbog toga nikako da se ufuram u ove sretne vijesti. Ja sam si kupila onu neku Aqua Maris čudnovatu posudu s kojom se ispiru sluznice i sinusi, super je prvih pol sata i onda sam opet sva zaštopana. Uglavnom, veselim se druženju, imat ću sigurno hrpu pitanja jer mi je ovo sve novo


Cestitam ti od srca  :Smile: )

To vam je bas lijepo iznenadjenje prije nego ste krenuli u postupak  :Smile: )

A prehlade...ma fuj... sin, muz i ja smo prehladjeni i evo se lijecimo s cim stignemo. 

Srecom, na vrijeme smo se cijepili, tako da sam barem malo mirnija zbog svih, a posebno zbog malene koja moze svaki dan odluciti doci na svijet. Nadam se samo da cemo svi prizdraviti prije  nego ona dodje  :Smile:

----------


## Mala88

> Leptiric i sarasvati cestitam! 
> 
> Vidim da sam dosla na vrh popisa 
> 
> Nema novih struca u medjuvremenu da se dodaju na spisak?
> 
> marla-s 19.2.2019. / (cura!)
> eryngium 5.3.2019. / (cura!)
> milasova 9.4.2019. / (dečko!)
> katka22 15.5.2019. / (dečko!)[/I]


Mozete dodati i mene, 31.3.2019 cura  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Generacijo, a sto ti je s tlakom?
> Meni je debelo u podrumu tako da na dane jedva ustanem. Pojacala sam zeljezo i nadam se uskoro sretnom svrsetku ove 9-omjesecne avanture.
> 
> Robica i torba su spremne (kako sam i planirala - tek u 36 tt  )


Nekad je kao da ga nema, tad mi bljeska pred očima i cijeli svijet je ringišpil. Zadnji put mi je 3x mjerila i uspjela dobiti 90/65.
Drugi tjedan kontrola i bris. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## vikky

> Bok curke, evo još jedne novopečene trudnice. Taman ovaj mjesec trebala krenuti na stimulirani ivf i dogodilo se čudo  Uspjelo nam je nakon skoro dvije godine pokušavanja. Vidim da ovdje ima još cura koje su se borile s prehladom, grozno se osjećam i zbog toga nikako da se ufuram u ove sretne vijesti. Ja sam si kupila onu neku Aqua Maris čudnovatu posudu s kojom se ispiru sluznice i sinusi, super je prvih pol sata i onda sam opet sva zaštopana. Uglavnom, veselim se druženju, imat ću sigurno hrpu pitanja jer mi je ovo sve novo


Cestitam ti prije svega  :Smile:  Ako ti je nos zastopan, teško će ti ista puno pomoći,  ali nakratko pomogne inhaliranje (ja sam s čajem od mente) i pomoglo mi je kad sam uskuhala vode sa malo soli i to usmrkavala (to mi je najviše pomoglo). I bomboni fisherman's friend :D Ostalo nažalost treba istrpjeti... meni je ginekologica naknadno rekla da sam ipak mogla staviti i obične kapi, ali mi je drago što nisam.




> A spontani pobačaji nakon amniocenteze, 1 na 200 zahvata, tj. 0,5%, te uopće ne opterećuje?


Sve me opterećuje i sva sam u strahu od svega,  zato i jesam na ovoj temi.

Danas sam bila na Uzv, sad sam 11+3 u nuhalni se smanjio na 1.9 mm, vidi se nosna kost, srce kuca uredno i beba je uredne veličine  :Smile:   Naravno da mi amnio ne dolazi u obzir s ovakvim rezultatima. I konačno mogu reći da se sada možda i prvi put osjećam smireno i opušteno. Lijep osjećaj

----------


## swift3

Hvala puno, zbilja je iznenađenje! Najbolje do sad ikad  :Smile: 

Što se prehlade tiče, ovo što sam kupila je odlično. Ispirem nos stim 3x dnevno i zbilja se očiste sinusi. Super stvar! To je kao morska voda sa smiljem koja prolazi kroz nos. Eto, morala sam izraziti svoje oduševljenje, a možda nekom i pomogne. 
Slično inhaliranju pretpostavljam. 

Idete privatnom ili socijalnom ginekologu? Još nisam krenula, ne znam što kod privatnog dobijem bolje... Možda neki savjet?

----------


## marla-s

> Nekad je kao da ga nema, tad mi bljeska pred očima i cijeli svijet je ringišpil. Zadnji put mi je 3x mjerila i uspjela dobiti 90/65.
> Drugi tjedan kontrola i bris. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Drzim palceve da sve bude sterilno, ok  :Smile:  

Dobro je da ti je mjerila 3x, i ja na taj nacin dolazim do neke prosjecne mjere kad mjerim kod kuce. Kad mi mjeri kod soc.ginekologa sa zivinim tlakomjerom, uvijek mi je full nisko. A u bolnici gdje sad pred porod idem na preglede, na digitalnom tlakomjeru mi je uvijek povisen tlak. Nije ni to mnogo, ali me iznenadi jer sam inace bas niskotlakas. No mozda je to i stres od bijelih kuta i sve te bolnicke guzve... :/

----------


## marla-s

Dobrodosla na listu, Mala88  :Smile: )

marla-s - 19.2.2019., cura [emoji173]
eryngium -  5.3.2019., cura [emoji173]
Mala88 - 31.3.2019., cura [emoji173]
milasova - 9.4.2019., dečko [emoji170]
katka22 - 15.5.2019., dečko [emoji170]

----------


## marla-s

> Danas sam bila na Uzv, sad sam 11+3 u nuhalni se smanjio na 1.9 mm, vidi se nosna kost, srce kuca uredno i beba je uredne veličine   Naravno da mi amnio ne dolazi u obzir s ovakvim rezultatima. I konačno mogu reći da se sada možda i prvi put osjećam smireno i opušteno. Lijep osjećaj


Drago mi je sto si uplovila u mirnije i opustenije razdoblje. Od srca ti zelim zen i smirenist do kraja  :Smile: )

----------


## marla-s

> Idete privatnom ili socijalnom ginekologu? Još nisam krenula, ne znam što kod privatnog dobijem bolje... Možda neki savjet?


A sve ovisi...nekad su iskustva sa socijalnim odlicna i u rangu s privatnikom, a u pinekad ni taj privatnik ne opravda povjerenje. Nema bas pravila. Meni je 1.trudnocu vodio privatnik u kojeg sam odlazila jos od svoje 17.godine i imala puno povjerenje. I to je proteklo sve u najboljem redu. A evo sad me vode dva ginekologa - ambulantni i bolnicki i opet nemam nikakvih zamjerki...

----------


## vikky

> Idete privatnom ili socijalnom ginekologu? Još nisam krenula, ne znam što kod privatnog dobijem bolje... Možda neki savjet?


Mene vodi privatna ginekologica gdje sam radila IVF i prezadovoljna sam individualnim pristupom i njihovim angažmanom. Stvarno je svo osoblje extra. 
Socijalna mi je isto super, ali mislim da nema ni blizu dobru opremu.




> Drago mi je sto si uplovila u mirnije i opustenije razdoblje. Od srca ti zelim zen i smirenist do kraja )


Hvala ti, nadam se da će biti baš tako

----------


## marla-s

Umirem - temperatura, nos, sinusi, glavobolja, ludjacki kasalj...
Jedino me zbog bebe strah, no rekli su mi muzu s hitne ginekoloske da nema straha za bebu i da je bitno da se pomice. Pomice se i vec sam je nekoliko puta slusala preko fetal dopplera, al bas sam u strahu...

----------


## vikky

@marla, imaš temperaturu? U kojem si tjednu sada? Rekla mi je baš ginekologica na zadnjem pregledu da sam sad već u fazi kada se treba liječiti svaka prehlada, skidati temperatura,  po potrebi uzeti antibiotik... inače sam prošla 11 tjedan

----------


## j-la

Vikky, drago mi je za nalaz  :Smile: 
Sad možeš lakše disati.

----------


## marla-s

Sad sam 36 tjedana i 4 dana...i da, imam temperaturu. Grozno se osjecam, kao da glava nije moja koliko zuji u usima, koliko sam sva zastopana...

----------


## j-la

Marla, samo skidaj temperaturu.
A i ti si blizu  :Very Happy: 
Tvoja trudnoća mi je baš proletila.

----------


## vikky

@j-la, hvala ti  :Smile: 
@marla, slažem se za skidanje temperature, pogotovo ako je 38 ili više.  Smiješ paracetamol popiti za to i svakako ga popij. Barem sam ja takve upute dobila za slučaj prehlade i temperature. Meni je za skidanje temperature još skoro najbolje pomogla i topla pileća juhica  :Smile: 
Za kašalj i za grlo mi je dosta pomogao i propolis (obavezno tražiti bezalkoholni), ali i sa njim ne smiješ pretjerati, jer ima mentu.  Med, caj i vitamin C iz voca da i ne spominjem. Nadam se da će ti što prije biti bolje

----------


## dino84

Pozdrav, cure ☺ Evo da vam se i ja pridružim. Danas sam 15+6. Spol još ne znamo. Termin po zadnjoj mengi 05.07., a po uzv 12.07. Trudnoća je od početka manja po uzv. 

Inače, treća trudoća, kući imamo curku od 4 i po godine i jedan spontani iza sebe. Trudnoća je iz FET-a. U početku trudnoće je bilo svačega, sad je sve ok, ali ja se nikako ne mogu opustiti i početi uživati.

I pridružujem se klubu bolesnih, od sinoć grlo boli da jedva gutam, ne mogu pričati, temp za sad nemam. Glava me rastura.

----------


## marla-s

> Marla, samo skidaj temperaturu.
> A i ti si blizu 
> Tvoja trudnoća mi je baš proletila.


Joj, meni je dojam kao da vec cijelu vjecnost traje, eonima :D

Hvala vam curke na savjetima za ove virusne gadarije. Cini mi se da je danas nesto bolje, ali cijedi iz mene sa svih strana
Kasalj me vec premorio i da sutra moram ici roditi bila bi bez trunke snage. 

Ali najbitnije mi je da je beba zasticena, da nema opasnosti :Smile:  

Joj pileca juha mi je specijalitet dana...bas mi je nekako iscjeljujuca.

----------


## marla-s

Dino84, dobrodosla i neka sve protice u najboljem redu [emoji173]

----------


## November

Pozdrav svima...
Stizem s podforuma potpomognuta, i ovo mi je prva trudnoca (ivf). Sad sam u 24.tjednu! S bebom je sve super, ja sam uzela nakon pozitivnog ishoda mali predah od foruma.

Bebu osjecam odavno, pokreti su sad jaaaaki, znam da je dobro i lijepo se druzimo  :Smile: 

Moj jedini problem je uzasna bol u zdjelici zadnja dva dana...Na mahove je nemam, ali uglavnom je tu i zna biti toliko jaka da se ne mogu pomaknuti, paralizira. Osjecam je naprijed, ispod, u dubini straznjice (ne znam kako da opisem)...
Nedavno sam bila na pregledu, sve je skolski, i od boli u trecem mjesecu od rastezanja ligamenta nisam imala nikakvih tegoba...
Gin kaze na tel da je ovo bol od sirenja zdjelice, i da zna biti tako jaka...
Sta vi kazete? Jel i vas tako bolilo?

----------


## marla-s

November, dobrodosla!  :Smile: )

O zdjelici sam ja pocela plakati na ovoj temi od 23.tt. 
Reci cu ti ukratko: guglaj disfunkcija simfize i onda pogledaj isto na youtube - tamo ti ima konkretnih jako korisnih vjezbi, te kako se ustajati i sl. Vjeruj mi, jako su korisni.

Mene je u fizijatra slalo da bi mi tamo rekli kako oni ne mogu nista dok sam trudna...no comment, toliko od pomoci.
Uglavnom, to ti je posljedica otpustanja relaksina i dolazi do pomicanja zdjelicnih kostiju koje ti rade te bolove. Necu ti nista strasno sad pricati, ali svakako na YT poslusaj, ako naidjes, i zene koje iznose svoja iskustva. 

Dijagnoza moze biti indikacija za carski tako da pri vaginalnom ne dodje do prevelikog razmicanja (zene zbog toga privremeno zavrse na stake).
Uglavnom, ja zbog toga mirujem od 23tt i na dane ne da se nisam mogla ustati, vec niti pomaknuti nogu u krevetu. Najgore bi bilo tik pred budjenje.

Takodjer, kazu da do kraja trudnoce bude samo sve gore. Meni nije, ne znam zasto. Da, radila sam te vjezbe koje preporucuju americki fizijatri na youtube i pomoglo mi je. No i dalje boli, ali srecom pa sam stigla do kraja s trudnocom.

Inace, kazu i da ukoliko je bilo tako u 1.trudnoci, da ce se sigurno ponoviti i u drugoj. Meni je ovo druga trudnoca, u prvoj toga nije bilo.

Nadam se da sam ti barem s nekom od informacija bila od pomoci i zelim ti sto manje bolova i neugodnosti do kraja. 
Paracetamol mozes piti, meni je ginekolog savjetovao i ketanole i sl. lijekove, no nisam ih zeljela uzimati zbog bebe.

----------


## November

Hvala ti na odg.

Guglala sam, nasla vjezbe, radit cu ih.

Koliko sam shvatila, ova bol nece proci do poroda? I vezana sam uz malo kretanja po kuci?
Krasno!
Mislim, meni je daleko najvaznije da je beba dobro, sve cu prezivjeti...ali iskreno ovo nisam ocekivala  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

Hoce li ti biti tako, bolje ili gore do kraja stvarno ne znam. Eto zene i specijalisti koji su govorili o tome kazu da ide na gore do kraja trudnoce, no evo meni je stalo - nije mi nestalo, ali se nije ni pogorsalo, a ocekivala sam da hoce s obzirim na sve te price.
Prati sebe koliko sto mozes i moj ti je savjet od srca da se ne "uinvalidnis" s mirovinjam, jer i to nosi za sobom bolove u krizima, kukovima, itd. 
Ako imas mogucnosti i srece da naletis na nekog ok, mozda bi ti znacilo da se javis fizijatru, pa i da dogovaras neke masaze za trudnice koje svima puno znace.
Recimo, ja da imam prilike bi plivala i toliko ceznem za tim da u vodi opustim sve misice.
Sretno i javi kako si  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke...
Evo me, 26tt. Nakon neke redovne kontrole krvi i urinokulture, krvna slika odlicna s malo povisenim leukocitima koji sami po sebi nisu zabrinjavajuci i kazu dr cak normalni u trudnoci ( ref do 10, nalaz 14) ali u urinu velika kolicina e.coli. Propisan mi Klavocin 2*1g punih 7 dana. Nemam nikakvih bolova, temperature ni peckanja, tako da me malo iznenadilo. Pocet cu sutra s antibiotikom i uvest cu i d-manozu kao potporu. Imate li jos kakvih provjerenih savjeta za lijecenje bestije? I koliko opasna ona uopce moze biti u trudnoci? Imala sam je u ranoj trudnoci ali u tako maloj kolicini da mi osim cajeva nisu nista propisali. Ocito se namnozila do sad dobro i trebalo ju je lijeciti id pocetka...

----------


## eryngium

> Pozdrav curke...
> Evo me, 26tt. Nakon neke redovne kontrole krvi i urinokulture, krvna slika odlicna s malo povisenim leukocitima koji sami po sebi nisu zabrinjavajuci i kazu dr cak normalni u trudnoci ( ref do 10, nalaz 14) ali u urinu velika kolicina e.coli. Propisan mi Klavocin 2*1g punih 7 dana. Nemam nikakvih bolova, temperature ni peckanja, tako da me malo iznenadilo. Pocet cu sutra s antibiotikom i uvest cu i d-manozu kao potporu. Imate li jos kakvih provjerenih savjeta za lijecenje bestije? I koliko opasna ona uopce moze biti u trudnoci? Imala sam je u ranoj trudnoci ali u tako maloj kolicini da mi osim cajeva nisu nista propisali. Ocito se namnozila do sad dobro i trebalo ju je lijeciti id pocetka...


Ako ni sad nemaš simptoma ne mora značiti da se baš toliko namnožila. Prije će biti da su sada slobodniji s izborom antibiotika nego na samom početku. Izuzev da piješ puno tekućine, nemam ti neki bolji savjet.

Mi smo još uvijek 2u1. Premašila sam prvu trunoću za cijeli tjedan. Wuhuu!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Ako ni sad nemaš simptoma ne mora značiti da se baš toliko namnožila. Prije će biti da su sada slobodniji s izborom antibiotika nego na samom početku. Izuzev da piješ puno tekućine, nemam ti neki bolji savjet.
> 
> Mi smo još uvijek 2u1. Premašila sam prvu trunoću za cijeli tjedan. Wuhuu!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Namnozila se puno kaze dr, preko 100000 necega je ima...samo se nadam da ne moze naskoditi, poslusat cu ja sve sto treba... vjerojatno je antibiotik manje zlo.

Tjedan dana si prenijela?? Kako se osjecas? Podnosljivo ili ti je bas tesko? Ja nisam imala iskustvo trudnoce u terminu (rodila malog 37+3)i vecina zena mi kaze da sam izbjegla najgore doba, te zadnje tjedne. 
Moj sinek je jako aktivna beba. Kad lezim na ledjima imam prave valove po trbuhu u fazama njegove budnosti, a budan je skoro kolko i ja. Ako je to mjerilo njegovog ponasanja kad stigne, ne pise nam se dobro...n

----------


## marla-s

> Mi smo još uvijek 2u1. Premašila sam prvu trunoću za cijeli tjedan. Wuhuu!


Ja jos ne  :Smile: 
Za 2 dana mi je krenuo porodjaj u 1., i bila sam uvjerena da ce ovaj porod poceti jos i prije nego prvi, al evo...  :Smile: 

Btw, kako se osjecas?
Mene iz dana u dan sve jace steze maternica, kriza takodjer. I full sam umorna, stalno mi se spava...

Al sam zato u bolnici vec 8 dana - zakazali mi CR, pa otkazali. Sad cekam da krene prirodno

----------


## eryngium

> Namnozila se puno kaze dr, preko 100000 necega je ima...samo se nadam da ne moze naskoditi, poslusat cu ja sve sto treba... vjerojatno je antibiotik manje zlo.
> 
> Tjedan dana si prenijela?? Kako se osjecas? Podnosljivo ili ti je bas tesko? Ja nisam imala iskustvo trudnoce u terminu (rodila malog 37+3)i vecina zena mi kaze da sam izbjegla najgore doba, te zadnje tjedne.


Nisam prenijela, ne. Premašila sam prvu trudnoću za tjedan, ta je finila s 35+1. Plan je da ako uspijemo napunimo 39tt i onda cr.
Uf, baš ti se namnožila, držim fige da ode čim prije.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Ja jos ne 
> Za 2 dana mi je krenuo porodjaj u 1., i bila sam uvjerena da ce ovaj porod poceti jos i prije nego prvi, al evo... 
> 
> Btw, kako se osjecas?
> Mene iz dana u dan sve jace steze maternica, kriza takodjer. I full sam umorna, stalno mi se spava...
> 
> Al sam zato u bolnici vec 8 dana - zakazali mi CR, pa otkazali. Sad cekam da krene prirodno


Tako nekako sam i ja, ko krepana. Mali prehlađen, muž ima gripu, dadiljam obojicu. Kontrakcije svaki dan, pogotovo po noći pa i ono malo što spavam, spavam loše. I sad ću prestat kukat jer samoj sebi idem na živce.
Zašto su ti zakazali pa otkazali cr?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> Tako nekako sam i ja, ko krepana. Mali prehlađen, muž ima gripu, dadiljam obojicu. Kontrakcije svaki dan, pogotovo po noći pa i ono malo što spavam, spavam loše. I sad ću prestat kukat jer samoj sebi idem na živce.
> Zašto su ti zakazali pa otkazali cr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 :Smile: ) I meni isto dosadilo kukanje, pa kad me pitaju jel me sto boli, pocnem pricat sto me ne boli :think pink:  :Smile: 

Zakazali CR zbog zatka, a onda se gospodjica odlucila okrenuti opet na glavu, pa kako brojim sitno, drze me u bolnici (jos sam s otoka, a nije bas pozeljno radjati vaginalno na zadak u gliseru hitne ili u helihopteru). Plus, ona je full pokretna i kao zvrk se vrti u meni, pa ne znaju sto ocekivati vise. Jos prosli tjedan je imala 3200 kg, ali svejedno - ringispil u mojoj utrobi  :Smile: 

Btw, ja sam kupila i robicu broja 50, a u meni se vrti dugacki zvrk (rekli su mi da ima nesto duze noge)...

Nadam se da uspijevas hendlat s tim virusima po kuci. I nas je isto uhvatilo pred dva tjedna....Doduse, nama nije bilo gripe, jer smo se svi cijepili, ali zato je muzu bila upala sinusa, dok je malenog i mene izmorio kasalj i nos...

----------


## eryngium

> ) I meni isto dosadilo kukanje, pa kad me pitaju jel me sto boli, pocnem pricat sto me ne boli :think pink: 
> 
> Zakazali CR zbog zatka, a onda se gospodjica odlucila okrenuti opet na glavu, pa kako brojim sitno, drze me u bolnici (jos sam s otoka, a nije bas pozeljno radjati vaginalno na zadak u gliseru hitne ili u helihopteru). Plus, ona je full pokretna i kao zvrk se vrti u meni, pa ne znaju sto ocekivati vise. Jos prosli tjedan je imala 3200 kg, ali svejedno - ringispil u mojoj utrobi 
> 
> Btw, ja sam kupila i robicu broja 50, a u meni se vrti dugacki zvrk (rekli su mi da ima nesto duze noge)...
> 
> Nadam se da uspijevas hendlat s tim virusima po kuci. I nas je isto uhvatilo pred dva tjedna....Doduse, nama nije bilo gripe, jer smo se svi cijepili, ali zato je muzu bila upala sinusa, dok je malenog i mene izmorio kasalj i nos...


Ma bolje da si u bolnici nego da u trudovima grabiš prema kopnu, makar bila ona nasađena i na glavu.
Mislim da mužu i nije gripa nego u ovo zimsko doba čim odeš kod dr. s temp iznad 38 i upaljenim grlom zakelje dg. gripe i aj bok. On naravno umire već na 36.9. Leži, kuka i pokazuje mi što je ispuhao iz nosa. Gori je od malog, njega pak naganjam po kući da vidim šta će ispuhati. I mantram si, proći će.
Ja sam dobila i neku manju robicu od 50, valjda 46 il 44? To sam odmah proslijedila nećakinji za lutku. Za izlaz iz bolnice sam joj spakirala sve većinom 56. Lako joj zavrnem rukaviće ako bude predugo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Ja radim još ovaj tjedan i odoh na GO do daljnjeg, do otvaranja porodiljnog 1.4. Ne mogu više, i ovaj lagani sjedilački posao me ubija, pritisak mi je strašan od sjedenja, ovo mokrenje non stop pogotovo s ovom e.coli me dodatno opterećuje... Počela sinoć sa antibiotikom i d-manozom. Iskreno se i ja nadam da će beštija posustati. Nastojat ću malo i mijenjati prehranu, to je dodatni poticaj za održavane kilaže. Kažu da te beštije ne vole kiselo, pa ćemo im zakiseliti. I da treba piti puno radi boljeg ispiranja tijela, pa nema mi druge...
Spominjete veličinu za novorođenčad... i ja sam kupila nekoliko bodija i pidžamica br. 56. Tu stvarno ovisi koliko je beba duga. Moj prvi se rodio mršav 2960 g i 49 cm i veličina 56 mu je bila velika sigurno dva-tri tjedna, ali ju je s mjesec i pol već prerastao, narastao je 7 cm prvi mjesec i dobio kilu i pol. Za ovog imam osjećaj da će se rodit s 4 nastavi li rasti ovako...

----------


## Mala88

Cure mene grlo boli pa ako mi neko moze preporuciti koji cajevi se smiju piti u trudnoci? Uz to bih dodala limun u caj i da se nadam da bi to moglo pomoci.

----------


## eryngium

> Cure mene grlo boli pa ako mi neko moze preporuciti koji cajevi se smiju piti u trudnoci? Uz to bih dodala limun u caj i da se nadam da bi to moglo pomoci.


U ovoj trudnoći sam valjda 80% vremena prehlađena. Pijem najčešće čaj od sljeza (ne znam jel on na nekoj anti listi al uglavnom niš nam nije) ili samo med i limun u mlakoj vodi. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## maeve

> Cure mene grlo boli pa ako mi neko moze preporuciti koji cajevi se smiju piti u trudnoci? Uz to bih dodala limun u caj i da se nadam da bi to moglo pomoci.


Čitala sam da se može piti rooibos čaj, to mi je nekako ostalo. Vjerojatno mogu i oni zašećereni prašci iz Francka, tipa hibiskus. :D Može i čaj od koprive, ali ne u prva tri mjeseca.

----------


## Libra

> Cure mene grlo boli pa ako mi neko moze preporuciti koji cajevi se smiju piti u trudnoci? Uz to bih dodala limun u caj i da se nadam da bi to moglo pomoci.


Smijes i Isla pastile, reci da si trudnica. Imaju i jos neke koje se smiju u trudnoci.
Isto tako djeciji propolis bez alkohola ako nisi alergicna na propolis!

----------


## Mala88

Hvala puno cure, uzela sam rooibos caj, limun i med, nadam se bude pomoglo  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

Ja mislim da nikad necu rodit. Jos sam u bolnici i cini mi se da sam zrelija za odjel psihijatrije, nego za radjaonu. 
Jos me peru hormoni kao nikad dosad u trudnoci...placem, ronim suze na sve zivo. Cak je i donedavni strah i strepnju zamijenilo neko cudno malodusno stanje, apaticnost, nesposobnost.
Trebala bi pitati par stvari lijecnicu koja me vodi, koja me hospitalizirala, pa pisem pitanja na papir jer mi je mozak potpuno van funkcije. I vise niti ne mislim da mogu ista pitati...niti sto ce, niti kako ce sa mnom. Niti vise znam sto zelim, a i kad zelim nesto to nije ni bitno, jer se ne osjecam sposobnom ni traziti.
Vrlo sam onemocala psihicki, ja kao da nisam ja, kao da ovo nije ni moje tijelo, ni moja glava.

----------


## eryngium

Marla-s, taman da ću škicnuti i pitati ako si možda rodila i vidim tvoj post.  :Love: 
Žao mi je što se tako osjećaš, ako ti je ikakva utjeha mislim da je to sasvim normalno, ako ne i očekivano kad te zadrže u bolnici pred sam kraj, a ne govore ti ništa. Prošla sam to s dvije frendice, jedna je čak uzela svoje papire i napustila bolnicu na vlastitu odgovornost jer više nije mogla izdržati. No ona nije bila s otoka i mogla je doći nazad u roku od 15 minuta da se bilo što desilo. Kako ti to nije opcija, stisni zube i izdrži još malo, tebi je termin 19-og ako sam dobro zapamtila? Na viziti ulovi ili svoju dr. ili onog tko vodi vizitu i postavi ta pitanja. I probaj si zapisati odgovore za slučaj da ih ne zapamtiš. Drži se!  :grouphug:

----------


## marla-s

Hvala ti na potpori i utjesnim rijecima, pokusat cu danas ako je uopce vidim na viziti. 
Na vrloj sam emocionalnoj klackalici da mislim kako necu ni prezivjeti, a ako i pozivim da cu zavrsiti u postporodjajnoj depresiji (imam tu dg, depresiju, vec nekoliko godina, a ostavila sam terapiju usred trudnoce jer nisam zeljela i 3.trimestar biti pod takvim lijekovima).
Kupim snagu, pokusavam razmisljati sto racionalnije, ali eto...ima nekih trenutaka u danu kad me slomi do kraja. Grozno je i to sto ovdje u bolnici niti ne mogu plakati otvoreno, pa se okrenem, kao spavam, a zapravo gutam suze i natapam jastuk suzama. 
Prodje i to. Ma, prodje sve u zivotu, pa i te krize, ali me jako iscrpljuje.
Ne smijem se predati, imam toliko osoba oko sebe koje me trebaju i moram si izbiti gluposti iz glave.

----------


## katka22

Marla zao mi je sto se tako osjecas. I takodjer mislim da je to nekako normalno s obzirom na sve sto si prosla i prolazis. Jedina utjeha sada ti je naravno cinjenica da je dolazak bebe jako blizu. Vjerujem da ce sve biti ok i zaista ti zelim da porod prodje sto brze i bezbolnije za vas oboje.

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam od petka na porodiljnom, polako stvari pakujem i perem robicu. Imam još mjesec i par dana.
Starija je imala upalu grla , pa antibiotik, pa proljev, pa začepljen nos... Nadam se da će u pon u vrtić da se napokon malko odmorim.

----------


## marla-s

> Marla zao mi je sto se tako osjecas. I takodjer mislim da je to nekako normalno s obzirom na sve sto si prosla i prolazis. Jedina utjeha sada ti je naravno cinjenica da je dolazak bebe jako blizu. Vjerujem da ce sve biti ok i zaista ti zelim da porod prodje sto brze i bezbolnije za vas oboje.


Hvala ti katka [emoji173]
Danas mi je obavljen pregled i malena je teska 3500, a super je sto je okrenuta kako treba. To mi mnogo znaci i mirnija sam. 
Ne pustaju me van bolnice  dok ne rodim, a i to je ok jer mi se moze dogoditi da vec sutra krene porod (a onda opet trka s otoka u Split). 6 je dana do termina i boze mili...pa jedva vise cekam drzati to dijete na rukama...

----------


## eryngium

Bravo marla, baš mi je drago da ti je bolje. Nadam se da si uspjela postaviti svoja pitanja i dobiti odgovore.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy(kršitelj koda)o

Bok cure, ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva završila spontanim u 7tt. Nešto me brine od jučer pa vas molim da podijelite iskustvo ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji. Jučer sam završila na hitnoj zbog vodenastog iscjetka i sve je ok zasada. Pitala sam doktoricu da mi izmjeri bebu i izmjerila je 10cm. Prije 8 dana sam bila na redovnoj kontroli i beba je imala 9.75cm. Dakle, narasla je prema tome svega 3.5mm u 8 dana. Trudna sam danas 16+2.
Jako sam uznemirena jer je dosada rast išao i više nego dobro, stalno je bila čak i veća od očekivanog i sad ova pljuska. A u ovim tjednima bi trebala rasti i do 2cm tjedno, a ne par milimetara. Jako se bojim.

----------


## Mala88

Marla kako si? Jeli sad malo bolje?

----------


## eryngium

> Bok cure, ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva završila spontanim u 7tt. Nešto me brine od jučer pa vas molim da podijelite iskustvo ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji. Jučer sam završila na hitnoj zbog vodenastog iscjetka i sve je ok zasada. Pitala sam doktoricu da mi izmjeri bebu i izmjerila je 10cm. Prije 8 dana sam bila na redovnoj kontroli i beba je imala 9.75cm. Dakle, narasla je prema tome svega 3.5mm u 8 dana. Trudna sam danas 16+2.
> Jako sam uznemirena jer je dosada rast išao i više nego dobro, stalno je bila čak i veća od očekivanog i sad ova pljuska. A u ovim tjednima bi trebala rasti i do 2cm tjedno, a ne par milimetara. Jako se bojim.


Ja se ne bih puno zabrinjavala. Ako nije mjerio isti liječnik, na istom aparatu, upitno je koliko je to mjerenje precizno. Pogotovo ako si išla na hitnu a oni premjerili na brzinu samo da potvrde da je sve ok.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Jos uvijek cekam...
Danas sam otpratila 3.cimericu i osjecam se vec pomalo kao bolnicki invetar...vrlo stari i istroseni invetar

Slabo spavam od bolova u ledjima. Ona je velika, a ja nisam nikad bila toliko rastegnuta i sve se vise mislim otkud cu skupiti fizicku snagu kad porod krene. 
Hodam svakodnevno bolnickim stubistem, dole-gore 5 katova, s nadom da cu konacno osjetiti trudove ili makar ugledat cervikalni cep...ali jos nista.

(kršitelj koda)o, dobro su ti curke rekle za to mjerenje. Aparati ti sami po sebi imaju odstupanje pri mjerenju, a posebno ako je mjerenje radjeno s razlicitim aparatima.  Nemoj se oko toga brinuti, uostalim priupitaj sljedeci put ginekologa o tome i vidjet ces da je sve u redu i da ta mjerenja nikad nisu bas tocna, vec variraju u toj nekoj svojoj skali. Meni uvijek kazu "to vam je +/- cca 200g" 

Meni je danas onaj (moram tako reci) prokleti ctg cudnovato (jedva cujno, ali s urednim zapisom) ocitavao otkucaje srca. Potom se ona toliko pomicala i izbijala sondu da je ekran stalno blokirao prikaz i u konacnici umjesto otkucaja srca prikazivao upitnik. Ne volim te aparate, bas mi stvore stres, a u konacnici sam doznala da je sve to u redu. Nekidan su otkucaji bili preko 190...i to im je takodjer bili ok (jutarnjoj viziti), a ja sam se toliko zabrinula.

----------


## j-la

Marla, sve te razumijem :hug:
U prvoj trudnoći sam bila u bolnici 5 dana pred porod, najgorih 5 u životu. 
Snage ćeš imati, tijelo će ti se samo za to pobrinuti.

CTG je i meni bio mrzak, ustvari većina tih pregleda u trudnoći. Još kad si u bolnici, od zdrave trudnoće naprave patološku. Nekako sve sam više osjećaja da se prema porodu, kao nečemu najprirodnijem, doktori počinju ponašati kao prema ne znam kakvoj medicinskoj intervenciji.
Vidi se da još imam traumu od boravka u svom rodilištu.

----------


## katka22

> Bok cure, ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva završila spontanim u 7tt. Nešto me brine od jučer pa vas molim da podijelite iskustvo ako je neka bila u sličnoj situaciji. Jučer sam završila na hitnoj zbog vodenastog iscjetka i sve je ok zasada. Pitala sam doktoricu da mi izmjeri bebu i izmjerila je 10cm. Prije 8 dana sam bila na redovnoj kontroli i beba je imala 9.75cm. Dakle, narasla je prema tome svega 3.5mm u 8 dana. Trudna sam danas 16+2.
> Jako sam uznemirena jer je dosada rast išao i više nego dobro, stalno je bila čak i veća od očekivanog i sad ova pljuska. A u ovim tjednima bi trebala rasti i do 2cm tjedno, a ne par milimetara. Jako se bojim.


Nastojim shvatiti strah zena koje su izgubile bebice u nekim ranim fazama trudnoce...i jasno mi je da ih svaka i najmanja sitnica moze uznemiriti jako. Ali probaj shvatiti da i taj uznemirenost strasno utjece na tebe i bebicu i nastoj si ne izazivati sama dodatni stres. 
Davno sam rekla da je trudnocu blazenim stanjem vjerojatno nazvao muskarac koji je nije iskusio. Po meni, svasta je samo ne to. Od svih prirodnih strahova koje prolazimo ludost je nabijati si dodatne. Nemoj se zamarati milimetrima, cure su ti sve objasnile. Za neki zastoj u rastu potrebno je puno vise od dva mjerenja sa tako malim vremenskim razmakom na razlicitim uredjajima razlicitom rukom. 




> Jos uvijek cekam...
> Danas sam otpratila 3.cimericu i osjecam se vec pomalo kao bolnicki invetar...vrlo stari i istroseni invetar
> 
> Slabo spavam od bolova u ledjima. Ona je velika, a ja nisam nikad bila toliko rastegnuta i sve se vise mislim otkud cu skupiti fizicku snagu kad porod krene. 
> Hodam svakodnevno bolnickim stubistem, dole-gore 5 katova, s nadom da cu konacno osjetiti trudove ili makar ugledat cervikalni cep...ali jos nista.
> 
> (kršitelj koda)o, dobro su ti curke rekle za to mjerenje. Aparati ti sami po sebi imaju odstupanje pri mjerenju, a posebno ako je mjerenje radjeno s razlicitim aparatima.  Nemoj se oko toga brinuti, uostalim priupitaj sljedeci put ginekologa o tome i vidjet ces da je sve u redu i da ta mjerenja nikad nisu bas tocna, vec variraju u toj nekoj svojoj skali. Meni uvijek kazu "to vam je +/- cca 200g" 
> 
> Meni je danas onaj (moram tako reci) prokleti ctg cudnovato (jedva cujno, ali s urednim zapisom) ocitavao otkucaje srca. Potom se ona toliko pomicala i izbijala sondu da je ekran stalno blokirao prikaz i u konacnici umjesto otkucaja srca prikazivao upitnik. Ne volim te aparate, bas mi stvore stres, a u konacnici sam doznala da je sve to u redu. Nekidan su otkucaji bili preko 190...i to im je takodjer bili ok (jutarnjoj viziti), a ja sam se toliko zabrinula.


Joj draga, mogu zamisliti kako ti je. Bilo mi je slicno u prvoj trudnoci kad sam porod docekala u bolnici. Na kraju sam se jedno jutro probudila otvorena 6 prstiju i ubrzo sam rodila. Znas i sama da je mrvici bolje kod tebe svaki dan koji izdzite. Ali isto tako znam da je napokon samo zelis upoznati i zagrliti.... nadam se da ce to biti sto prije...

----------


## marla-s

> Još kad si u bolnici, od zdrave trudnoće naprave patološku.


Ma upravo to. Razumijem da su aparati i monitoring u nekim situacijama iznimno potrebni i dobrodosli, te spasavaju zivote, no cak i samo ostajanje u bolnici je vec samo po sebi dovoljno da se covjek osjeca bolestan.





> Davno sam rekla da je trudnocu blazenim stanjem vjerojatno nazvao muskarac koji je nije iskusio..


Kako si me nasmijala s ovim  :Smile: )))
Ma slazem se 100%

Dobila sam jutros i 4.cimericu  :Smile: ) Stvarno sam invetar... No zabrinjavajuce mi je to sto je ovo treca od njih 4 koja je ovdje s vezom, jer zbog prijasnjih iskustava, po njihovim rijecima, vise ne ulaze u splitsko rodiliste bez veze i placanja doktora. 
Pa ne mogu vjerovati. Bas me uznemire ovakve stvari. Ispadam neki naivac koji nije nikog odlucio potplatiti, niti je nasao vezu. Takodjer, ispada da je pitanje hocu li izvuci zivu glavu odavde kad sam tako "nespremna" usla u ovo rodiliste.
Kako me ljute ove stvari. Ali sam eto barem uplatila bolnici 400 kn za prisustvo supruga na porodu. Sram ih moze biti i za tu praksu naplacivanja. Ali eto, za to dobijes racun i sve je legalno. Ne znam kako drugi na ovo gledaju, no mene kao gradjanku koja uredno radi i sve placa na vrijeme, ovakve stvari vrijedjaju  :Sad:

----------


## Jadranka

Da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu. Mala srecja bi trebala stici krajem osmog mjeseca  :Heart: 

Marla, moje iskustvo splitskog rodilista je sasvim u redu i bez ikakve veze. Sve ce bit ok!  :Heart: 

Happy(kršitelj koda)o, taj izracun velicine puno ovisi od mjeritelja, aparata. A i od toga kako beba stoji. Zato se i ne mjeri od tjedna do tjedna. Strahove razumijem. Ja sam u drugoj trudnoci imala missed ab. Nakon toga se opustim tek kad vidim da srce kuca.

----------


## j-la

Marla kao da ćeš se poroditi u mom rodilištu  :Sad: 
Grozno!
Nemoj sad misliti o tome. Razmišljaj pozitivno. Najbolje od svega je što što će tm biti s tobom na porodu, on će ti biti velika podrška i sigurnost.

----------


## Ribica 1

Ko padobran ulijecem ali ne mogu ne reagirati na ovo da splitsko rodiliste naplacuje prisustvo a dubrovacko ne. Ko da ne zivimo u istoj drzavi (iako nas dijele dvije granice). S prvi smo trebali proci tecaj koji se placa 350kn i s tom potvrdom je mm mogao na porod a sad su ukinuli tu praksu naplate. Po meni bi u svakom rodilistu trebalo biti besplatno da otac moze prisustvovati porodu (naravno, ukoliko se imaju uvjeti za to)

----------


## katka22

> Ma upravo to. Razumijem da su aparati i monitoring u nekim situacijama iznimno potrebni i dobrodosli, te spasavaju zivote, no cak i samo ostajanje u bolnici je vec samo po sebi dovoljno da se covjek osjeca bolestan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kako si me nasmijala s ovim )))
> Ma slazem se 100%
> 
> Dobila sam jutros i 4.cimericu ) Stvarno sam invetar... No zabrinjavajuce mi je to sto je ovo treca od njih 4 koja je ovdje s vezom, jer zbog prijasnjih iskustava, po njihovim rijecima, vise ne ulaze u splitsko rodiliste bez veze i placanja doktora. 
> ...


Ovo sa vezom...slusam od nekih prijateljica iste price za moje rodiliste. Ustvari, vise za dogovor sa dr koji ti prisustvuje na porodu. I tu je rijec cak o izdasnim iznosima. Meni je to strasno i prestrasno. Ne znam sto bi ti rekla i ne znam sto to tocno zene koje imaju vezu vise dobiju od npr. tebe. 
Draga, sve ce biti u redu. Cekamo s tobom

----------


## j-la

U mom rodilištu dobiješ tretman kakav trebaš, nema nepotrebnih intervencija, porod se obavi brzo i lako.
Npr kad sam primljena u bolnicu sad na drugom porodu, istovremeno je primljena još jedna. Njoj je kao CTG očitovao kontrakcije a nije se otvarala. Iste sekunde je završila na Cr i plus je imala odvojenu sobu. Uz nju je cijelo vrijeme bila jedna dr. 
Isti scenarij se dešavao sutradan samnom. Mene su držali 12 sati sa kontrakcijama, bez da sam se cm otvorila, pa su me radili tek kad su vidjeli da je plodova voda žuta.

Još jedino nisam skontala kolika je tarifa ali da ima, sigurno je ima.

----------


## marla-s

Da, takve su uglavnom razlike u pricama onih koji plate od onih koji ne plate - s novcem manje patnje za rodilju i dijete . Mislim iskljucivo na splitsko r., jer su to sve iskustva koje sam cula ovdje od samih zena koje su to prolazile.
Zapravo, sve je dobro kad se odvija kako treba, ali se u muci vidi kako stvari stoje i da postoji cjenik koji nigdje nije izvjesen, ali se za njega zna. Degutantne su mi takve stvari i tesko se mirim s takvim gadostima. 
Moj porod je bio u istoj, splitskoj bolnici i iste su mi price pricale zene (a to mi je poseban fenomen - trudnici pricati horore, kao da ulazi u Tarantinov Hostel, a ne u rodiliste, ali to je za neku drugu pricu). Uglavnom, meni je porod proticao uredno, skolski i uz to jako brzo. Uistinu, da bi rijeci lose rekla o ikome. Ali eto, cini se da nisu sve zene imale takve iskustvo. Najteze mi je cuti dio u kojem se radi o posljedicama za dijete - bakterije, sepse, neurorizicnost  :Sad:

----------


## VeraM

Toliko toga loše slušam o Splitskom rodilištu i to već godinama. Rekla sam mužu da hoću u Du ako nešto krene krivo, jer u St ne idem. Radije ću je doma rodit. 
No nadam se da ću u svom gradu, u svom malom rodilištu rodit. Imamo jednog jedinog ginekologa i jednog u penziji koji odrađuje dežurstva za honorar, njega zovu kad ovaj službeni nije u smjeni. Ja se iskreno nadam da će i ovaj porod proć ko i prošli i da mi dr neće ni trebat. 
Sve smo odradile ja i primalja. Dr je samo pregledao par puta da vidi otvorenost i nadgledao cijeli proces, nije se puno mješao. Da smo načisto, to je zato jer mu se ne da pakćat i prljat ruke ako ne mora, to je ovaj u mirovini kojeg zovu. Kako nije trebalo šivat, ništo puno on nije radio, samo dirigirao. A meni i draže tako. Tu je ako bude trebao, ali ne miješa se puno, pusti primalju s 20-ak godina iskustva da pomogne rodilji. 
Po meni je to idelna situacija. Još da imamo anesteziologa da možemo odraditi CR u rodilištu, samo bi stvarno hitne slučajeve slali u bolnice.

----------


## eryngium

> Da se i ja prijavim na ovu temu. Mala srecja bi trebala stici krajem osmog mjeseca [emoji813]
> 
> Marla, moje iskustvo splitskog rodilista je sasvim u redu i bez ikakve veze. Sve ce bit ok! [emoji813]


O Jadranka, dobrodošla! Čestitam!!! To ti je br. 3 ako se dobro sjećam?

Katka, slažem se s tobom, ni prva ni druga trudnoća mi nisu bile blaženo stanje i svaka čast onoj sretnici kojoj je (navodno da ima i takvih, nisam još trakvu upoznala, ali čujem da ih ima).

Veze i ne veze... osobno nisam nikad niti jednom djelatniku igdje platila za bilo kakvu uslugu koja spada u njegov/njen opis posla. I to mi je najgora stvar koja postoji u našoj kulturi, da se za masu toga ne samo traže nego i nude iznosi. Od upadanja u vrtić pa do ovdje spomenutih zdravstvenih usluga.

Marla, imaš još jako malo do termina, izdržat ćeš, možeš (i moraš) ti to. Kraj je na vidiku i držim fige da bude brzo i nimalo traumatično!  :grouphug: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Da, sutra je termin. Taman su provjerili plodnu v. Mlijecne je boje, cerviks i dalje cvrst...Ako ne krene danas ili najdalje sutra, u srijedu je carski. Sad makar otprilike znam kad cu doma ako prodje sve ok.

----------


## Renoveno

Marla, moja bliska prijateljica je nedavno rađala tamo i koliko god ti se sve može činiti crno, najbitnije je da vjeruješ prije svega svom tijelu, jer ono najbolje zna i onda imaj i povjerenja u doktore. Sve će biti ok, ne brini. Svi mislimo na tebe i vibramo za super ishod ove tvoje priče <3

----------


## marla-s

Hvala ti Renoveno  :Smile:  Takodjer se nadam da ce tijelo uciniti svoje i unatoc uznemirujucim pricama, moram se okrenuti samo pozitivnim mislima. Put nam je bio tezak, al evo...jos koji dan i konacno cu je upoznati, vidjeti kako izgleda. To tako sve nestvarno izgleda da zasuzim svaki put od srece kad na to pomislim  :Smile: )

----------


## Libra

Cure kak ste? Marla jel ima novosti?

Eryngium ti si u 38 tt kao i ja ako se ne varam?

----------


## eryngium

Jesam. Dočekala sam i to. No mudro šutim i nadam se da ću još izdurat 2u1. Puj, puj, puj. Da se ne ureknem.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

Evo i mene...povirim u iscekivanju marlinih vijesti pogotovo...
Jutros odradila OGTT i u iscekivanju nalaza kroz popodne. Brijem da ce biti ok, do sad to nikad nisam radila a svi nalazi secera iz krvi uvijek bili uredni. Popodne imamo pregled i bas mu se veselim, danas smo 28tt. Malisa je tolko aktivan na dane da imam osjecaj da ce iskocit iz mene, bas mi se jako vidi pomicanje trbuha, jedva cekam vidit kako napreduje u rastu... mama je stabilno napredovala jos plus 2kg...sad smo na +9...

----------


## Jadranka

Marla, javi se  :Heart: 

Eryngium, hvala, je, tretje je  :Smile:  danas 14 tjedana.

----------


## Smajlich

Prijavljujem se i ja...treća trudnoća, prve dvije bez problema, u ovoj čini mi se da ih ima more... Uglavnom najveći je što sam pod užasnim stresom, patim od anksiozno-depresivnog poremećaja koji se razvio još iza prvog poroda, ali je ostao neprepoznat i neliječen sve do iza drugog poroda. Ne pijem terapiju, povremeno uzimam za smirenje, beba se razvija uredno, ali od početka imam hematom koji se pomalo smanjuje, pijem Duphaston i trenutno sam na bolovanju.  Satrale su me mučnine i povraćanja zbog kojih sam u 10 dana izgubila 5 kila pa još dobila i gripu. Taman sam vratila ta kila i bolje se osjećam-fizički. Muči me što dulje vrijeme ne mokrim kako treba, ne postoji kod mene mlaz, to leti na sve strane. Urinokultura i brisevi bili uredni, doduše dehidrirala  sam iza gripe pa još nadoknađujem. Stavljala vaginalete zbog bakterijske vaginoze. Mislite li da bih morala ponoviti urinokulturu? Dr nije toga mišljenja, po njemu je sve to normalno. Inače pratim trudnoću i privatno i kod socijalnog, socijalni je grozomoran i pregled traje ravno 5min. Imam 37 godina i ne osjećam se "blaženo", već bolesno.  :Sad:  :Undecided:

----------


## Jadranka

Smajlich, cestitam  :Heart:  
Ni ja se ne osjecam bas blazeno, al tjesim se da ce bit bolje sad u drugom tromjesecju. I u mene skoro 37 godina, a termin krajem osmog mjeseca.
Za mokrenje, u mene je uglavnom na kapaljku, al cesto. Dakle, vecinom nije mlaz, al nemam pojma leti li na sve strane. Meni je to normalno, i u svim trudnocama je bilo tako. Valjda maternica pritisce mjehur pa se ne uspije napunit previse.

----------


## Smajlich

Hvala  :Wink:  Nadam se da je i kod mene tako (ovo s maternicom koja pritišće mjehur), jer se ne sjećam da je tako bilo u prve dvije trudnoće. Tražit ću ipak novi nalaz urinokulture, da budem mirnija.

----------


## katka22

> Prijavljujem se i ja...treća trudnoća, prve dvije bez problema, u ovoj čini mi se da ih ima more... Uglavnom najveći je što sam pod užasnim stresom, patim od anksiozno-depresivnog poremećaja koji se razvio još iza prvog poroda, ali je ostao neprepoznat i neliječen sve do iza drugog poroda. Ne pijem terapiju, povremeno uzimam za smirenje, beba se razvija uredno, ali od početka imam hematom koji se pomalo smanjuje, pijem Duphaston i trenutno sam na bolovanju.  Satrale su me mučnine i povraćanja zbog kojih sam u 10 dana izgubila 5 kila pa još dobila i gripu. Taman sam vratila ta kila i bolje se osjećam-fizički. Muči me što dulje vrijeme ne mokrim kako treba, ne postoji kod mene mlaz, to leti na sve strane. Urinokultura i brisevi bili uredni, doduše dehidrirala  sam iza gripe pa još nadoknađujem. Stavljala vaginalete zbog bakterijske vaginoze. Mislite li da bih morala ponoviti urinokulturu? Dr nije toga mišljenja, po njemu je sve to normalno. Inače pratim trudnoću i privatno i kod socijalnog, socijalni je grozomoran i pregled traje ravno 5min. Imam 37 godina i ne osjećam se "blaženo", već bolesno.


Ajd ti provjeri UK ipak. Mislim, trudnice su sklone razvijanju svacega i nekako je logicnije da se za to pobrine na vrijeme. Ja sam imala problema u samom pocetku. Popila kuru antibiotika i rijesila. Sad unazad par tjedana, bez ikakvih posebnih simptoma osim mog osjecaja, pritiska i ipak precestog mokrenja, bez bolova peckanja ili sl inzistirala sam na provjeri UK i ispalo je da imam e.coli u ogromnoj kolicini. Zavrsila na Klavocinu 10 dana. Nemoj zanemarivati svoj osjecaj, ipak sama najbolje poznajes svoje tijelo a pogotovo zato sto si iskusna trudnica.

----------


## katka22

Marla? Pretpostavljam da se vec na veliko mazis sa svojom mrvicom...
Moj OGTT super, pregled prosao super. Malisa ima preko 1300g, zdjelica suzena (ljevkasta) i dr pomalo brine kako ce sve zavrsiti s porodom nastavi li on galopirati sa kilama...a ja si zelim vaginalni porod...

----------


## Smajlich

kataka22 hvala ti. Evo trazila sam uputnicu i poslala uzorak.

----------


## marla-s

Samo da kratko javim - potpisala sam papire u bolnici da izlazim na vlastitu odgovornost. Prosao je termin, vaginalno nista nije pocelo, rekli su da ce carski. Dosao je dan za carski, a oni meni da ostanem jos tjedan u bolnici (to bi bilo punih mjesec dana bolnice).

Doslovno sam nasla sijedi pramen na kosi za kojeg znam da ga nisam imala prije nego sam usla u tu bolnicu.

Na odjel su me zeljeli zadrzati, no samo sam im se ljubazno zahvalila, spakovala stvari i doslovno u spavacici i papucama ispred rodilista cekala muza. Sestra me nasla vani da potpisem papire. 

Svaceg sam se tamo naslusala. Ogadili su mi najsvetije i najljepse sto trudnoca nosi. To je kaljuza, a ne bolnica. Cast iznimkama, ima ih.

Provjeravam plodnu vodu svaka dva dana i rodit cu kad rodim i di rodim - doma, u gliseru, helihopteru. U bolnicu se vise ne vracam dok mi trudovi ne dodju na 3 minute.

----------


## TinaX

Hello!
Nova/stara sam tu...prvi put sam došla tu kad sam ostala trudna prvi put prije 5 i pol godina,ali sam samo stalkala  :Grin:  a sada sam opet tu jer sam ponovo trudna (pazi koja smislena rečenica)  :alexis: 
Uglavnom, ne znam dal je to normalno u drugoj trudnoći,ali lupa me na živce da je to strašno,strah je nenormalan,toliki da razmišljam o AB (bude li ovako sljedećih 9 mj,MM mi se ni neće vraćat sa broda).
Ako ima koja iskusnija od vas da malo pomogne i napiše dve,tri pametne, bit ću jako zahvalna! Lijep pozdrav svima  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Kakav neočekivan obrat!  :Shock: 
A što ćeš ako probiješ 42 tt?

----------


## eryngium

> Samo da kratko javim - potpisala sam papire u bolnici da izlazim na vlastitu odgovornost. Prosao je termin, vaginalno nista nije pocelo, rekli su da ce carski. Dosao je dan za carski, a oni meni da ostanem jos tjedan u bolnici (to bi bilo punih mjesec dana bolnice).
> 
> Doslovno sam nasla sijedi pramen na kosi za kojeg znam da ga nisam imala prije nego sam usla u tu bolnicu.
> 
> Na odjel su me zeljeli zadrzati, no samo sam im se ljubazno zahvalila, spakovala stvari i doslovno u spavacici i papucama ispred rodilista cekala muza. Sestra me nasla vani da potpisem papire. 
> 
> Svaceg sam se tamo naslusala. Ogadili su mi najsvetije i najljepse sto trudnoca nosi. To je kaljuza, a ne bolnica. Cast iznimkama, ima ih.
> 
> Provjeravam plodnu vodu svaka dva dana i rodit cu kad rodim i di rodim - doma, u gliseru, helihopteru. U bolnicu se vise ne vracam dok mi trudovi ne dodju na 3 minute.


:shock: olti što bi rekli Ameri, I did not see this coming...
Očekivala sam da se već naveliko mazite. Na tvom mjestu, ne mogu reći da ne bih napravila isto. Nikakve koristi od njih. 
U ovoj trudnoći sam odbila 80% stvari za koje mi u prvoj ne bi ni palo na pamet pomisliti odbiti, a kamoli to i učiniti.
A fakat, šta ćeš ako pređeš 42tt?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Posteljica obavlja svoju funkciju, plodna voda je mlijecna, otkucaji uredni, pokreti takodjer. Stajala doma ili u bolnici, trenutno je svejedno sto se trudnoce tice. Znam sto mi je za ciniti u slucaju trudova ili pucanja vodenjaka. Tad barem znam da je krenulo. Nakon 42.tt nisam cula da je itko rodio, a i poznajuci ovo nesto malo o tome, to nije ni moguce s obzirom da organ prestaje s radom nakon nekog vremena. To dovodi do samo jednog scenarija ukoliko ne krene prirodno otvaranje - indukcija (gel, drip i/ili carski)
Meni je ovo bio 2. zakazani carski tijekom hospitalizacije. Nakon okreta zadak-glava, bilo je logicno cekati da krene prirodno. A sad sto vise cekaju, da krene isto prirodno? Ok, evo cekam, samo ne na odjelu vec doma. 
Hodam, krecem se, obavljam sve po kuci i nadam se da ce krenuti. Ako ne krene ni do 42.tt, onda ce biti isto sto i da sam sad na odjelu, nikakva razlika. No makar vise ne slusam neke uznemirujuce stvari, vec u krugu obitelji cekam da ova struca izadje.

Nakon spontanih, kiretaza, tone papira (od kariograma do prvog rasta bete), od cekanja Nifty testa do problema sa simfizom i mojom nepokretnoscu od 23tt, potom iznenadnog okreta u 37tt glava-zadak, zatim opet okret nakon zakazanog CR i sad u konacnici probijanja dana termina...- muz i ja se osjecamo na rubu od brige, ja sam osijedila, zivci... gotovi. 
Samo zelimo da to dijete izadje zdravo i da njenim rodjenjem potisnemo sve lose sto nam se dogadjalo. 
Osjecam se kao da sam ispala iz Kafkinog romana, ali necu se pustiti ni trena.

----------


## marla-s

I da, curetak po jucerasnjem mjerenju ima 3800kg  :Smile: ))

----------


## Libra

Marla nemam rijeci i ne znam uopce sto bi ti sad pametno rekla. To se o Splitu radi ako sam dobro skuzila da se sad ne vracam unatrag na postovo sto si pisala?

----------


## marla-s

> Marla nemam rijeci i ne znam uopce sto bi ti sad pametno rekla. To se o Splitu radi ako sam dobro skuzila da se sad ne vracam unatrag na postovo sto si pisala?


Da, splitsko r. je u pitanju. 
Na kraju, ostaje mi samo vjerovati kako ce unatoc svemu sve proteci u redu. Cekam taj pocetak poroda kao ozeblo sunce, a dotad pratim njene pokrete  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

Marla, razumijem te. Moje porodiliste je slično tvome, tako da ne bih ni ja duže izdržala.
U prvoj trudnoći jesam, ostala sam u bolnici do poroda, jer nisam znala  drugačije, ovaj put smo i mm i ja rekli, da ako ne krene da tražim sama da me puste. Sreća pa je porod krenuo.
Sad prati, i dočekat ćeš  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Marla, mislim danas na tebe. Na otoku si, a ova orkanska bura...

----------


## marla-s

Da, u prekidu je trajektna linija tijekom cijelog dana, no zovu smirivanje bure do ujutro. Bitno mi je samo sutra stici na amnioskopiju, nije mi cak ni sat presudan jer mi je dr dezurna na odjelu i rekla je da joj se javim kad stignem. 
Btw, datum mi je fulan, jer po izracunu za ivf (po 3.danu embriotransfera) ispada 2 dana prije - 17.02., a po Z.M. 19.02.
I sad bi znacilo da sam danas (sad kad prodje ponoc) u 41.tt
To bi mi objasnilo ono sto kroz cijelu trudnocu slusam, a to je da je curka nesto teza i veca. 
No ok, kvragu i ta 2 dana razlike, samo da je sutra sve ok s plodnom vodom i posteljicom. I da konacno doznam kad ce inducirati ako ne krene prirodno.

Pitanje. U slucaju nejasnih odgovora (kakve sam dosad dobila u Splitu), u koje rodiliste u Zagrebu da se uputim? Sto se preporucuje?

----------


## Libra

Marla ja osobno bi preporucila Petrovu!!!

----------


## martinaP

> Pitanje. U slucaju nejasnih odgovora (kakve sam dosad dobila u Splitu), u koje rodiliste u Zagrebu da se uputim? Sto se preporucuje?


A Knin? Moj rodni grad gravitira Splitu, zadnjih godina nije rijetkost da idu roditi u Knin.

----------


## Argente

I meni je Knin pao na pamet, šta nije maca papučarica išla tamo roditi, doduše kod nje je bilo sve OK, ne znam kakvi su s patologijom

----------


## marla-s

4 cm otvorena, evo setam po radjaoni... boze mili ovo je svetako nestvarno...

----------


## Smajlich

Sretno!!!!

----------


## Jadranka

Marla, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Libra

Marla ajde nek je vise se pokrenulo.
Sretno i javi nam se ❤

----------


## marla-s

Gotovo, dosla nam je u 16.20, sisala 2 sata i sad su je odveli na kupanje...

----------


## Ginger

cestitam marla-s!!
konacno!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam!!!

----------


## j-la

Čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Dobrodošla djevojčice  :Heart:

----------


## eryngium

Bravo! Čestitam!
[emoji813]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

Hvala vam  :Smile: )))
Meni je jos uvijek sve tako nestvarno  :Smile: )

----------


## Libra

> Gotovo, dosla nam je u 16.20, sisala 2 sata i sad su je odveli na kupanje...


Bravo marla i cestitam od ❤

----------


## Optimist

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Marla-s čestitam!
Mazite se i uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Čestitam, ajde nek je završilo bez helikoptera  :Smile:

----------


## marla-s

Da, dobro kazes - nek je sve bez helihoptera zavrsilo  :Smile:  Prijatelji se zezaju da smo mogli fino u novine zavrsit ili u dnevnik da bura nije popustila...ali neka, draza je meni ova anonimnost :D

----------


## Smajlich

Čestitke ❤️

----------


## katka22

> Samo da kratko javim - potpisala sam papire u bolnici da izlazim na vlastitu odgovornost. Prosao je termin, vaginalno nista nije pocelo, rekli su da ce carski. Dosao je dan za carski, a oni meni da ostanem jos tjedan u bolnici (to bi bilo punih mjesec dana bolnice).
> 
> Doslovno sam nasla sijedi pramen na kosi za kojeg znam da ga nisam imala prije nego sam usla u tu bolnicu.
> 
> Na odjel su me zeljeli zadrzati, no samo sam im se ljubazno zahvalila, spakovala stvari i doslovno u spavacici i papucama ispred rodilista cekala muza. Sestra me nasla vani da potpisem papire. 
> 
> Svaceg sam se tamo naslusala. Ogadili su mi najsvetije i najljepse sto trudnoca nosi. To je kaljuza, a ne bolnica. Cast iznimkama, ima ih.
> 
> Provjeravam plodnu vodu svaka dva dana i rodit cu kad rodim i di rodim - doma, u gliseru, helihopteru. U bolnicu se vise ne vracam dok mi trudovi ne dodju na 3 minute.





> Posteljica obavlja svoju funkciju, plodna voda je mlijecna, otkucaji uredni, pokreti takodjer. Stajala doma ili u bolnici, trenutno je svejedno sto se trudnoce tice. Znam sto mi je za ciniti u slucaju trudova ili pucanja vodenjaka. Tad barem znam da je krenulo. Nakon 42.tt nisam cula da je itko rodio, a i poznajuci ovo nesto malo o tome, to nije ni moguce s obzirom da organ prestaje s radom nakon nekog vremena. To dovodi do samo jednog scenarija ukoliko ne krene prirodno otvaranje - indukcija (gel, drip i/ili carski)
> Meni je ovo bio 2. zakazani carski tijekom hospitalizacije. Nakon okreta zadak-glava, bilo je logicno cekati da krene prirodno. A sad sto vise cekaju, da krene isto prirodno? Ok, evo cekam, samo ne na odjelu vec doma. 
> Hodam, krecem se, obavljam sve po kuci i nadam se da ce krenuti. Ako ne krene ni do 42.tt, onda ce biti isto sto i da sam sad na odjelu, nikakva razlika. No makar vise ne slusam neke uznemirujuce stvari, vec u krugu obitelji cekam da ova struca izadje.
> 
> Nakon spontanih, kiretaza, tone papira (od kariograma do prvog rasta bete), od cekanja Nifty testa do problema sa simfizom i mojom nepokretnoscu od 23tt, potom iznenadnog okreta u 37tt glava-zadak, zatim opet okret nakon zakazanog CR i sad u konacnici probijanja dana termina...- muz i ja se osjecamo na rubu od brige, ja sam osijedila, zivci... gotovi. 
> Samo zelimo da to dijete izadje zdravo i da njenim rodjenjem potisnemo sve lose sto nam se dogadjalo. 
> Osjecam se kao da sam ispala iz Kafkinog romana, ali necu se pustiti ni trena.


Draga marla...puno sam mislila na tebe. I svaka ti cast na hrabrosti...majcina intuicija je sve...




> A Knin? Moj rodni grad gravitira Splitu, zadnjih godina nije rijetkost da idu roditi u Knin.


Ne Knin, pogotovo s patologijom. Tamo stvari vise nisu kakve su bile unazad par godina, doktorica koja je tada bila popularna otisla je u inozemstvo. 




> Gotovo, dosla nam je u 16.20, sisala 2 sata i sad su je odveli na kupanje...


Ne znam sto reci osim dobrodosla malena ljepotice i bravo hrabra majko! 
Kolika je na kraju po tezini? I mene strase da je moj momak veci, pa me zanima odstupanje...

----------


## marla-s

Pogrijesili su uzasno u kilazi! Od 3800kg dosla je mrvica od 1150 kg. 
Racunala sam uvijek da su im odstupanja 200-300 g, al su me s ovim bas iznenadili..

----------


## Optimist

> Pogrijesili su uzasno u kilazi! Od 3800kg dosla je mrvica od 1150 kg. 
> Racunala sam uvijek da su im odstupanja 200-300 g, al su me s ovim bas iznenadili..


marla, jesi krivo napisala, 1150 g?

----------


## Ribica 1

Marla cestitam! Valjda si mislila 3150g.

----------


## Smajlich

Jutros mi je par puta trzala donja usna sto mi se nikad prije nije dogodilo! Nastavilo se i popodne. Nije stalno, ali jest. Neki dan i lijevo oko. Uzasno me glava boli zadnja dva dana. Sto to moze znaciti?

----------


## eryngium

> Jutros mi je par puta trzala donja usna sto mi se nikad prije nije dogodilo! Nastavilo se i popodne. Nije stalno, ali jest. Neki dan i lijevo oko. Uzasno me glava boli zadnja dva dana. Sto to moze znaciti?


Ja bih otišla do dr da sam na tvom mjestu. Da me pošalje neurologu, za svaki slučaj.

Jučer stigla moja princeza. Gledam je i gledam, i još uvijek mi je nestvarno da je zaista tu. Naviknut ću se.  :Wink:  [emoji813]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smajlich

A vidjet cu do sutra...usput cestitam ❤️

----------


## Jadranka

Erengyium, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mala88

Eryngium cestitke, uzivajte!  :Smile: .<3

----------


## Ginger

eryngium aaaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!!
uzivaj  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Eryngium čestitke na princezi <3

----------


## Optimist

eryngium, draga, cestitam i ovdje, predivna je  :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Eryngium, čestitam!
I želim jednu uzornu spavalicu  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

Eryngium, čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Happy(kršitelj koda)o

Cure drage malo ću upasti u temi jer više ne znam što bi od brige. Od 13tt imam jako vodeni iscjedak, baš onako voda i stalno sam mokra u rodnici, 0-24. Sad sam 18 tt. Nekoliko puta sam bila na hitnoj i oni smatraju da nije plodna voda. Radila sam i amnisure prošli tjedan, ali sam pročitala da rezultat može biti i lažno negativan. Iscjedak je stalno prisutan i čini mi se da i pojačava, sad je malo i masan, tu i tamo bude i bijelog, ali sve to stalno pliva u vodi. Ne mogu više na hitnu, previše puta sam već bila na ultrazvuku jer sam od početka krvarila, prevršila sam svaku mjeru već s ultrazvucima, a i svaki put dobijem isti odgovor. Molim vas, ako je netko imao sličan iscjedak, puno bi mi značilo čuti što iskustava da se bar malo umirim jer ovo me stvarno izluđuje  :Sad:

----------


## eryngium

Hvala svima na čestitkama i lijepim željama!  :grouphug: 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## marla-s

> marla, jesi krivo napisala, 1150 g?







> Marla cestitam! Valjda si mislila 3150g.


Ma da, dobro i uopce tipkam koliko je drugih obaveza, tako da je to 3 lako preslo u 1 :D




> Jutros mi je par puta trzala donja usna sto mi se nikad prije nije dogodilo! Nastavilo se i popodne. Nije stalno, ali jest. Neki dan i lijevo oko. Uzasno me glava boli zadnja dva dana. Sto to moze znaciti?


A jesi li imala kakvih neuroloskih problema? Ta glavobolja ti je nesto novo, nije prike bila? Mislim, neuroloske pretrage znaju potrajati i tesko je ovako ista nagadjati. Kreni od tlaka sto se glavobolje tice, a trzaji su moguce zavrseci zivaca. No ponavljam, to je sve bezveze ovako pisati, javi se svom lom-u za pocetak, vec ti i on moze obaviti bazicni neuroloski pregled, te po vrsti glavobolje reci nesto vise.




> Ja bih otišla do dr da sam na tvom mjestu. Da me pošalje neurologu, za svaki slučaj.
> 
> Jučer stigla moja princeza. Gledam je i gledam, i još uvijek mi je nestvarno da je zaista tu. Naviknut ću se.  [emoji813]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cestitam!!! 
Da, tako je nestvarno....uzivajte sada  :Smile: ))



> Cure drage malo ću upasti u temi jer više ne znam što bi od brige. Od 13tt imam jako vodeni iscjedak, baš onako voda i stalno sam mokra u rodnici, 0-24. Sad sam 18 tt. Nekoliko puta sam bila na hitnoj i oni smatraju da nije plodna voda. Radila sam i amnisure prošli tjedan, ali sam pročitala da rezultat može biti i lažno negativan. Iscjedak je stalno prisutan i čini mi se da i pojačava, sad je malo i masan, tu i tamo bude i bijelog, ali sve to stalno pliva u vodi. Ne mogu više na hitnu, previše puta sam već bila na ultrazvuku jer sam od početka krvarila, prevršila sam svaku mjeru već s ultrazvucima, a i svaki put dobijem isti odgovor. Molim vas, ako je netko imao sličan iscjedak, puno bi mi značilo čuti što iskustava da se bar malo umirim jer ovo me stvarno izluđuje


Rado bi ti rekla ista pametno, no stvarno nemam saznanja o tome. Nadam se da je ipak sve u redu, jer ipak ne bi valjda prosla toliko pregleda a da nitko od lijecjika bas nista ne skuzi...

----------


## Smajlich

Inace imam sinusne glavobolje i povremeno migrene. Danas nista, sve u redu. Bila sam i na buri, tj. na propuhu tako da mislim i da je to. Lekadol pomogao.

----------


## marla-s

Odlicno kad je sve proslo s Lekadolom! Nadam se da ce ti migrenska glavobolja i sinusi biti pod kontrolom i da ti nista jace od paracetamola nece trebati  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Pogrijesili su uzasno u kilazi! Od 3800kg dosla je mrvica od 1150 kg. 
> Racunala sam uvijek da su im odstupanja 200-300 g, al su me s ovim bas iznenadili..



Pa to je odstupanje od 650g! Onda bi i ja mog miška mogla računati da je možda normalne težine za svoju dob. I dalje se nadam jer si strašno želim ponovo vaginalni porod...





> Ja bih otišla do dr da sam na tvom mjestu. Da me pošalje neurologu, za svaki slučaj.
> 
> Jučer stigla moja princeza. Gledam je i gledam, i još uvijek mi je nestvarno da je zaista tu. Naviknut ću se.  [emoji813]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Čestitam draga!


Evo i moja UK napokon sterilna. Nakon konjske doze klavocina od 10 dana, cijele kutije Uri-royal d-manoze, Sinekolin kapi, nalaz je sterilan. Nitko sretniji od mene!
Evo mene na 29+2. Čim okrenem tu 30-icu postat ću svjesna da porod samo što nije. 
Gdje nam je lista, tko je sljedeći na redu?  :Grin:

----------


## j-la

Moju su isto procjenjivali da će biti veća od sestre, jer kao druge bebe su krupnije od prvih. N je rođena sa 3750. K je u 36 tt procijenjena na 3300 i kao do termina je trebala dobiti još.
Rođena je sa 3310 i 54 duga, hobotnica mrsava. Još je u bolnici izgubila 200 gr. Ma baš je mrso.

----------


## marla-s

Haha da hobotnica  :Smile: )))

Katka, sretno s ulaskom u 30.tt
I pronadjite listu, vec je znacajnije promijenjena  :Smile:

----------


## vikky

Mene zadnjih par dana u kasnim popodnevnim satima love neke grozne mučnine... ne znam što je u pitanju, niti što bi moglo biti. Kod mene sve naopako - prva tri mjeseca super, a sada u četvrtom mjesecu mučnine sve češće i izraženije? Ima li još netko kome je tako?

----------


## Mala88

Ja mislim da lista ovako ide, posto su marla i eugyrum rodile izgleda da sam ja sledjeca  :Smile:  ispravite me ako grijesim ili ako ima neko da se doda  :Smile: 
Mala88 - 31.3.2019., cura [emoji173]
milasova - 9.4.2019., dečko [emoji170]
katka22 - 15.5.2019., dečko [emoji170][/QUOTE]

----------


## Zvjezdica**

Pozdrav! Imam jedno pitanje koje je možda i glupo, ali naslov je panika i zabrinutost u trudnoći pa mislim da mu je tu i mjesto :D Sad sam 9 tj. trudna i tek ovaj tjedan mi je sinulo da sam cijelo vrijeme otkako sam trudna koristila svaki dan mikrovalnu po par puta (za zagrijem nešto na brzinu, npr. mlijeko ili nešto od ručka) i bila sam najčešće uz mikrovalnu koja je u razini trbuha... Nisam se sjetila da bi to moglo biti štetno. Ovaj tj. sam malo čitala o tome i uspaničila se. Mikrovalna ima deset godina, ali je neoštećena i kad sam za provjeru stavila tanki papir između vrata i kad sam zatvorila vrata, nisam uspjela potegnuti papir-znači da dobro zatvara. Može li me netko utješiti da će s bebom biti sve ok? Je li netko već u trudnoći koristio mikrovalnu pa da je sve ispalo u redu? Pliiz utješite mee :D Neću je više koristiti, ali bojim se da nisam nešto već napravila bebici...pogotovo sad u ranim tjednima kada se sve još formira...

----------


## Smajlich

Ja jesam u prvoj trudnoci, ne prečesto, sto je bio i razlig da smo
Je se do druge trudnoce rijesili, ali mislim da uopce nemas razliga za zabrinutost. Ako cemo pravo, zraci i TV pa nisi cili dan zalipljena ispred njega? Budi mirna.

----------


## Smajlich

Evo link: https://prirodnilijek.covermagazin.com/?p=3663

----------


## milasova8

Marla i eryngium cestitam vam od srca na malim smotuljcima! Uzivajte sada konacno!

----------


## milasova8

Kako stojite sa suhocom koze? 
Moje noge su prestrasne..nikako hidratizirati kozu..suha je da je to prestrasno. 
1-2 put tjedno napravim piling od maslinovog ulja i secera ali i dalje je to uzasno suho. Q
Trbuh je ok. 
Imate kakav savjet?

----------


## srećko

Poštovane mame, ovih dana se jako družim sa vašim iskustvima. Ja sam mama većih cura, napunila 40 i trudna sam 5+2 tj. I naravno imam problem. Neobični osjećaji stezanja ili grčeva ili boluckanja u donjem dijelu stomaka. Češće me zaboli desna strana. Pijem duphaston 3x1, radim sjedeći na poslu, popodne pokušavam sto vise mirovati. Nadam se da ću dočekati bolja vremena da se mogu šetati Itd. Strah je ogroman, godine a i ab u rujnu prošle godine u 8+5 tj. Jednostavno je sve samo nestalo..... vaša iskustva? Malo ohrabrenja bi mi zbilja dobro došlo

----------


## j-la

Srećko, šta kaže tvoj dr za trudnoću? Je li sve ok?
Zatezanja su normalna, zato ako možeš, prošetaj nakon višesatnog sjedenja.
Ja sam sjedila duže od 10 sati dnevno, pa sam se trudila svaki dan prošetati, i kad mi se nije dalo.

----------


## srećko

Dr mi je dao duphaston i umjereno mirovanje. I za tri tjedna kontrola. S obzirom na iskustvo iz prošle godine javila sam se odmah nakon pozitivnog testa po dogovoru s njim. Na poslu se prošetam svakih par sati po par minuta. To mi nije problem, ali osjećam stalno neki teret........

----------


## marla-s

Srecko, razumijem kroz sto prolazis. I meni je 40., 2.porod, a prije toga 2 missed ab.
Stranice ovog topica sam natopila brigama posljednjih 9 mjeseci i sam bog zna koliko sam strahova imala do samog kraja. A sve je to bilo popraceno i raznim bolovima, medju ostalim i tim stezanjima u 1.trimestru koje spominjes. Da sam mogla bila bih nabavila medicinski UZV za doma...eto toliko sam se stalno necim plasila. Nazalost, trudnoca mi je bila sve samo ne blazeno i mirno razdoblje, iako realno nije bilo pokazatelja za zabrinutost. Ali strah je vrag i sav racio ponekad nije  dovoljan da se covjek opusti.
Ja ti zelim urednu, skolsku trudnocu zelim ti vise vjere u svoje tijelo i da se opustis, uzivas u svakom trenu...

----------


## srećko

Samo kratko da se javim..... kroz sve ove godine hvala svim trudnicama koje su tako iskreno pisale o svojim poteškoćama i strahovima. Ja ne znam kako bih ovaj moj početak preživjela bez svih ovih iskustava........ za sada se ništa ne dešava. Bolovi u donjem dijelu su još pomalo i stalno prisutni..... Za dva tjedna idem na pregled, mirujem koliko mogu i pijem terapiju. Moje dvije cure se samo pogledavaju, ništa im nije jasno s obzirom da sam inače jako aktivna osoba....... a s obzirom na iskustvo iz prošle godine ne bih im ništa htjela govoriti još jedno vrijeme.....

----------


## Smajlich

Evo ginekolog javio da mi je Papa-test uredan, a prosli put mi je dao Pro balans lady vaginalete. Isjedak je jos tu, ali ne toliko obilan, mirisa nema. Brine me sto mi je mokraca jos tamna i jače se “čuje”. Urinokultura uredna. Kako sam u sijecnju dehidrirala i zavrsila na infuziji, dr misli da jos nisam nadoknadila svu tekucinu. Je li imao netko slicno iskustvo? Meni se cini da puno pijem :/

----------


## VeraM

Općenito ti vrijedi pravilo: što tamnija mokraća, veći nedostatak tekućine. Dakle, ovako laički, na daljinu, piješ premalo tekućine. Pojačaj vodu, čaj biljni, smanji kavu i pravi (crni, zeleni) čaj ako piješ.

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam inače na 10 dana od termina, čekamo.... Nadam se što prije, ne mogu više ništa sa sobom. Ujutro nekako, ali popodne sam koma. Niti mogu sjedit, niti ležat, niti hodat. Pa se vrtim po stanu dok se ne izvrnem u krevet.

----------


## Optimist

Pijes li mozda vitamine? Oni znaju potamniti mokracu, vitamini b skupine.

----------


## Smajlich

Pijem željezo i Centravit prenatal. Potrudit cu se više piti

----------


## roman972

> Uglavnom najveći je što sam pod užasnim stresom, patim od anksiozno-depresivnog poremećaja koji se razvio još iza prvog poroda, ali je ostao neprepoznat i neliječen sve do iza drugog poroda. Ne pijem terapiju, povremeno uzimam za smirenje,


Nema veze s trudnoćom, ali stavljam ovdje jer bi sve koji se suočavaju s anksioznošću i napadajima panike mogla zanimati knjiga Damjane Bakarič _Kako sam pregorjela_. Opisuje iskustvo, svoje i drugih, bitke s tjeskobom i panikom, kako se suočila s tegobama i krenula na put ozdravljenja.

----------


## Mamita999

Evo da se i ja prikljucim! U 11. sam tjednu trudnoce (koja se napokon ostvarila prvom inseminacijom  :Very Happy: ) i nestrpljivo cekam svaki ultrazvuk. Brojim vise dane kad cu izaci iz prvog tromjesecja  :Smile:  Jedini strah koji imam je da li ce srceko na sljedecem pregledu kucati...

Trudnoca mi je za sada odlicna, nemam bas mucnina (tu i tamo ako ogladnim  :Smile: ), tu i tamo pritisak u nosu, duboko disanje, grudi nabrekle i trbuh napuhan (izgledam kao u 5. mj trudnoce pa od 7. tjedna vec nosim trudnicke hlace). Ponekad uopce nista ne osjecam, pa me strah da li je mrvica dobro  :Smile:  Iskreno ne znam sta je gore osjecati jake mucnine i imati osjecaj trudnoce ili odlicno podnosti trudnocu pa se stalno pitati jesam li zaistra trudna :/

Toliko sam cekala momenat da zatrudnim, da sad se vise brinem umjesto da uzivam  :Sad:

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke, evo da se i ja s mamitom prebacim na trudničke teme!
Sada sam tek 5+2 i čekam prvi uzv da mi potvrde da je sve ok! 
Ne moram ni reći da mi je to strašno napeto! 
I još jutros odjednom me prestale boljeti cice onak jako kako su dosada, pa sam se sva isplašila jer vidim da to može biti znak spontanog... Tako da te kužim mamita  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Imala sam i ja takvih dana skroz na pocetku! Sve sam simptome osjecala a onda odjedanput 2-3 dana nista... uspanicila sam se ali je na kraju na uzv sve bilo ok  :Smile:  tako da vjerujem da je i kod tebe sve u redu  :Smile:  kad si rekla Purple Lu da ti je uzv?

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma već su mi se do podne svi simptomi vratili! A šta ću kad sad sve pratim i osluškujem!
26.3 idem
Ne znam, nisam te pitala jesi ti još uvijek u vinogradskoj i kod kojeg dr? Jesi zadovoljna?

----------


## Anita_776

Pozdrav curke! 
Nova sam ovdje i tražim savjete na sve moguće načine

----------


## Mamita999

Ja sam nakon zadnjeg pregleda s humane (Vinogradska) presla kod svog doktora. Svakako su mi doktori svi super bili u Vinogradskoj. Mozda jedino cekanje je bilo problem, al ostalo super. Tako da me sada moj dalje vodi. Ti si u Vinogradskoj ili isto kod svog?

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa ja sad trebam izabrati gdje cu.
Kod mene je malo specificna situacija pa nemogu ici kod svog gin nego od početka u bolnicu, petrovu ili vinogradsku pa sad moram odluciti ubrzo... 
Nisi mi odg kaj je to nifty i jel to svi moraju raditi i kad ćeš dobiti nalaz?

----------


## Optimist

Purple Lu, s kolikim hba1c si usla u trudnocu? Kakve su ti glukemije? Dijabetolog ti je na VV?

----------


## Optimist

Inace, Petrova je ref. centar za dijabetes u trudnoci, Vinogradska nije specijalizirana za tip 1 (npr. sestre nisu educirane), ali ako imas dobru samokontrolu, dobru suradnju s dijabetologom i ginekologom, kombinacije su moguce.

----------


## Mamita999

A nisam znala! Onda svakako idi gdje su iskusniji!

Nifty je slican test kao kombinirani test koji se radi u bolnici (kombinirani se radi u 11-12 tjednu). Medutim njegova tocnost je 99% tj puno je pouzdaniji od kombiniranog testa.

NIFTY je neinvazivan prenatalni test (NIPT, engl. NonInvasive Prenatal Test) koji služi za otkrivanje Downovog sindroma i drugih kromosomskih poremećaja koji su posljedica viška ili nedostatka kromosoma, tj. genetskih informacija u bebinoj DNK.

----------


## Mamita999

Kombinirani svi rade (na uputnicu) a Nifty samo privatno i jako je skup. Imas na netu njihovu stranicu s vise informacija, cijenom i popisom partnera gdje se moze test raditi.

----------


## Purple Lu

> Inace, Petrova je ref. centar za dijabetes u trudnoci, Vinogradska nije specijalizirana za tip 1 (npr. sestre nisu educirane), ali ako imas dobru samokontrolu, dobru suradnju s dijabetologom i ginekologom, kombinacije su moguce.


A gle hba1c (prije 2 mjeseca ga vadila) bio 5.5! Meni to izgleda ok, ali ne znam, nisam doktor!
Dijabetologica mi je u Vinogradskoj, i jako sam zadovoljna s njom, a i puno mi je bliže i na ruku nego petrova, zato se premišljam...
Najgore što ni sama nisam sigurna...

----------


## Purple Lu

> Kombinirani svi rade (na uputnicu) a Nifty samo privatno i jako je skup. Imas na netu njihovu stranicu s vise informacija, cijenom i popisom partnera gdje se moze test raditi.


Ma ja ti to ništ ne znam, baš sam tutlek!
Hvala za info, morat ću se sad malo više informirati o svemu!!!
Kada ćeš dobiti nalaze? Kako si inace?
Nikako da te pitam jeste rekli svima?

----------


## Mamita999

Rezultati bi trebali biti nakon 6-8 dana. Ja sam iskreno nestrpljiva da vidimo mrvicu na uzv vise nego sam test  :Smile:  kad vidim srce da kuca, bit ce mi vec puno lakse  :Smile: 

Inace sam dobro, vecinom odlicno. Naravno ima i losih dana, al sve u svemu stvarno dobro. Nisi mi rekla Purple Lu koje simptome imas i da li su ti dali progesteron i folacin da pijes?

Nismo jos rekli svima. Nasi najblizi su znali da smo isli na postupak, tako da oni znaju a ostalima planiram reci nakon Nifty. Jos nisam sigurna hocu li odmah nakon uzv ili cu cekati nalaze. Jeste vi objavili?

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa ništ od simptoma klasika, pojave mi se bolovi kao da ce doci m, križa me ujutro bole, cice uglavnom stalno osjetim, i počelo mi je biti malo mukica. 
Nije da mi se povraca ili da mi mirisi smetaju nego me baš počne želudac boljeti...

Od terapije pijem folacin i andol, utorgestane vaginalno i već mi ih je preko glave!

Ma mi nismo nikome još rekli osim par frendova koji su znali da smo u postupku pa im nismo ni mogli ni htjeli skrivati  :Grin: 
A planiramo kad prođe uzv reci starcim, a onda i braci/sestrama (imamo jako veliku najužu obitelj pa je to jako puno ljudi  :Smile:  i zato odgađamo, a opet želimo naravno podjeliti radosnu vijest s njima)

----------


## Mamita999

Tako je i meni bilo od simptoma! Bit ce to sve super! Jos par dana i uzv  :Smile:  Pa ce malo biti lakse! 

Imam osjecaj da kad dode uzv onda sam tjedan dana super i onda drugi tjedan cekanja sva na iglama... valjda to svi prolaze dok se ne prode prvo tromjesecje  :Smile:  tad je potrebno najvise strpljenja  :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma i ja mislim da je tako svima 
Sad vidim da sam krivo napisala, ne pijem andol nego aspirin...

----------


## VeraM

Evo me na terminu. 25.3. Još ništa. Sjedim doma i čekam da se nešto dogodi. Muž me zeza da ću 31.3., njemu na rođendan rodit. Grozan je, ko će još 6 dana ovako. Niti mogu ležat, niti sjedit niti hodat puno. Samo sam s mjesta na mjesto. 
Srećom, starija je zdrava pa ju je baba odvela u jaslice. Imam vrijeme samo za sebe, baš osjećam da se trebam posvetit sebi i bebi, najviše psihički. Fala bogu da je opet pondejeljak.....

----------


## Mamita999

Sretno VeraM  Nadam se da ce brzo  :Smile: 

Purple Lu, tebi sretno sutra i javi  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

VeraM sretno!

Evo da prijavim da imamo malo srce!
Ali nažalost imam i hematom pa me to malo uplašilo ali dobro valjda bude sve ok!

----------


## EmaG.

> VeraM sretno!
> 
> Evo da prijavim da imamo malo srce!
> Ali nažalost imam i hematom pa me to malo uplašilo ali dobro valjda bude sve ok!


Purple Lu, čestitam ti, baš mi je drago vidjeti za srce! Držim fige da sve s hematomom dobro prođe.
Reci mi samo, u kojem si sad tjednu?
Ja sljedeći tjedan imam pregled i trebala bi biti 6t1d i bojim se da je prerano za vidjeti srce, pa me zato zanima..

----------


## VeraM

Bok žene, ja još 2u1. Bila jučer na CTG, sve 5. Nisam otvorena, da citiram dr nakon pregleda "Ništa, vidimo se opet u četvrtak". Tako da svi čekamo. Sreća, nitko me ne zove i ne pita ništa, pilaju muža i babe, jel rodila. Ja se nikome ne javljam, ko ih šiša. Čak se bolje osjećam sad nego prije 10 dana, spustila se skroz i sad mogu normalno opet disat i jest.

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, ajme cestitam! Sto se tice hematoma, mislim da je najbitnije sada da mirujes. Bit ce to sve super  :Smile: 

Ema G, meni na prvom uzv nije kucalo, al je nakon tjedan dana kucalo. Tako da se moze vec vidjeti a i ne mora. Nemoj se samo obeshrabriti  :Wink: 

Evo ja dosla upravo sa Nifty. Najvise sam se radovala uzv. Radila mi je 3D uzv i cula sam srceko. Koji dirljivi momenat, sad kad pomislim suzne mi oci. Za tjedan dana su nalazi gotovi i nadam se da mogu onda odahnuti...

----------


## Purple Lu

Hvala cure! 

EmaG meni je bilo 6+0 i vidjelo se srce, ali mi je rekao dr da se ne razočaram ak ne bude jer između 6 i 7 tt vidi!
Sretno i javi odmah!!!

Vera  :fige: 

Mamita joj baš se i ja veselim svim tim budućim uzv!!
Gdje si radila Nifty i koliko si platila, jer ako sam dobro skužila ne ide na uputnicu?!

I sad me još zanima kada si išla na sljedeci pregled?
Meni je samo napisao hrpu pretraga koje trebam napraviti i sljedeci pregleda za 3-4tjedna ili po potrebi ranije, pa sam malo zbunjola...
I jesi radila papu i briseve?

----------


## Mamita999

Isla sam u polikliniku Sunce. Al cijena ti je svugdje ista. Ja sam radila Nifty Plus koji dode 4.400kn. Odlucili smo investirati u tu pretragu s obzirom da imamo mali stan te ionako necemo moci kupiti sve zive rekvizite za bebu  :Smile: 

Ja sam uzv imala dva tjedna poslije 1 uzv i morala sam samo urinokulturu i krv vadit. Papa i briseve nisam s obzirom da sam to sve za postupak radila u 10. mjesecu. Kad si ti zadnji put radila?

----------


## Purple Lu

U 6mj prošle god sam radila, bilo je sve ok i papa i brisevi, ali sad mi je preporučio dr da ponovo napravim...
Živa mi je tlaka jer do sada sam ih radila privatno, nisu jeftini ali nalaz dobiješ za tjedan dana!
A čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da se prek soc čeka i 3tjedna i moraš ih sam nositi negdje na zvijezdu...
Gdje si ih ti radila?

----------


## Mamita999

Ja sam sve kod svog doktora odradila, jer mi se poklopilo da mi menga prosla i nalazi taman dosli pred hsg pretragu a ciklus mi inace trajao oko 35 dana. Mislim da sam papu cekala 3 tjedna al znam da ima neka opcija da platis 100 kn pa ti bude za tjedan dana. Trebas pitat svog ginekologa. Briseve moras nositi. Ja sam nosila u dom zdravlja Remetinec (dodatna lokacija Štampara), jer mi je bilo blize. Oni zaprimaju uzorke do 9.30. I oni su gotovi za tjedan dana.

----------


## Purple Lu

E super, nisam znala da se može na remetinec nositi i da su tak brzo gotovi, jer to mi je puno bliže!
Hvala mamita!

Kako si inače?

----------


## Mamita999

Evo danas sam bas nekako koma. Imala sam visoki tlak pa su me odmah poslali u bolnicu. Al srecom kad sam dosla, vec se poceo spustati  :Smile: 

Kako si ti?

----------


## Purple Lu

Samo mi se spava i izgubljena sam nekako, svašta imam za obaviti a ništa ne stižem...
Koliki ti je bio tlak? Imaš inače problema s tlakom?

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke, 
Evo i mene nakon nekog vremena. Danas smo 33+2tt i sve je ok. Decko je vec velik, na zadnjem pregledu prije 2 tjedna imao je 2100g, standardno veci. Poprilicno je aktivan i nelagodni su mi vec njegovi pokreti. Mogu vam reci da vec polako brojim dane do kraja. Inace sam ok, osim standardnih briga zadnjih tjedana-zgaravica, tromosti, neudobnosti...

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj katka22 super! Znači još malo imaš, kad ti je termin?

Ne znam jel li veraM rodila? Ništa se ne javlja...

----------


## VeraM

Nisam. Jučer bila na kontroli. CTG utredan, plodna voda bistra, 1 prst otvorena. Dalje čekamo. Sljedeća kontrola sutra ujutro. Ujadile mi ove kontrole više, sreća da sam 3 min autom od rodilišta. Mala je nisko, napipao je glavicu, ali se ništa ne događa. Nikakvi grčevi, baš mir. Sad nam ostaje vidit hoće li na tatin rođendan stić poseban poklon (u nedilju).

----------


## srećko

Drage moje da se kratko i ja javim...... 8/3 još smo tu. Od jutros duphaston 3x2 i utrogestan 3x2. Umjereno mirovanje. Miom je jako napredovao, sad je 6,8 cm. Pomalo već gura bebicu. Ja sam prestravljena.... ima li iskustava sa utrogestanom, trebam li na sto posebno obratiti pažnju?

----------


## Mamita999

Bio je 145/86. Da nisam zvala svog doktora, ustedila bi si dosta vremena  :Smile:  sad znam za iduci put. Inace nisam primijetila da imam nekih problema s tlakom. 

U zadnjih par dana sam bas nervozna i reagiram na svaku. Valjda mora i takav period doci. 

VeraM drzimo fige da bude poklon za rodjendan!  :Smile: 

Katka22, super  :Smile:  znaci bebica dobro napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

> Joj katka22 super! Znači još malo imaš, kad ti je termin?
> 
> Ne znam jel li veraM rodila? Ništa se ne javlja...


Sluzbeno, termin je 15.5. Al dr nekako racuna da ce oko 1.5. Malac je velik, nisko, zdjelica uska...nadamo se da ce sve proci sto je prirodnije moguce, stvarno si zelim vaginalni normalni porod..
Strasno brzo mi je ovo proslo, brojim tjedne do kraja....

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam još doma, prevarili se i za rođendanski poklon. Ništa se ne događa već više od tjedan dana. Ona je nisko, smjestila se lijepo glavicom u zdjelicu, može joj dr napipat glavicu. Ja sam otvorena samo 1 cm od prošlog četvrtka. Plodna voda ok, ctg uredan, ne pokazuje kontrakcije. Ne znam dokle će ovako. Kontrola opet sutra. Ne znam što ako pređe 2 tjedna. Valjda će onda na indukciju, iako bi to rado izbjegla.

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj Vera baš sam mislila jesi rodila za vikend!
Mene je mama 2 tjedna poslje termina rodila, prirodno krenuli trudovi, tako da držim fige! 

Katka baš mi je drago što ti sve brzo prolazi!

Mamita kako si? Sta se kod tebe događa???

Srećko ne znam cijelu tvoju situaciju, ja sam na utrogestanima 3x2 vaginalno, nemam ti šta reći o njima osim što mi je tlaka stalno ih stavljati. Jedino znam da su cure koje su pile utrogestane znale imati neke nuspojave tipa vrtoglavice, pospanost... Nadam se da će ti sve proći dobro! 
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je, ja imam neki manji hematom pa sam luda stalno zbog toga, ali ne možemo tu ništa, terpija i mirovanje i nadati se najboljem!

----------


## Ribica 1

Vera ne brini se. Ja sam prenijela 13 dana, inducirali me i za 1:20h bilo gotovo. Savrsen porod.

----------


## srećko

Ukratko
napunila 40 i trudna sam 9 tj. I naravno imam problem. Neobični osjećaji stezanja ili grčeva ili boluckanja u donjem dijelu stomaka. Češće me zaboli desna strana. Pijem duphaston 3x2 i utrogestan 3x2 radim sjedeći na poslu, popodne maksimalno mirujem. Strah je ogroman, godine a i ab u rujnu prošle godine u 8+5 tj. Miom koji sam imala je u ovom kratkom vremenu narastao sa 2 na skoro 7 cm. Nije smetao, a sad se polako naslanja na plod. I tako....... dan po dan..... to je u kratko priča.... zato su mi vaši postovi zbilja veliko ohrabrenje. Iako sam starija i imam dvije uspješne i bez ikakvih problema trudnoće, očito ovaj put neće ići tako..... ali, samo neka ide

----------


## EmaG.

Možda netko od vas ima slično iskustvo pa mi može savjetovati ili okvirno reći šta me čeka... uglavnom danas sam bila na uvz-u i u 6t6d vidjela otkucaje i sve drugo, tako da sam stvarno sretna zbog toga. 
Međutim, jučer sam vadila krv i kod doktora me dočekao i nalaz krvnih pretraga. Ono što je njega i sestru jako zabrinulo je što mi je glukoza 5.4, a TSH 3.16. Odmah sam dobila uputnicu za endokrinologa, ali zanima me po vašim iskustvima koliko je to loš nalaz? Razumijem da je previše i bojim se da ne ispadne jako opasno za trudnoću s obzirom da je tako rano, a prije 6 mjeseci sam izgubila već jednu trudnoću. 
I zapravo ono što me najviše iznenadilo u cijeloj priči oko šećera je to što ja šećer izbjegavam inače, ne jedem pekarske proizvode i slično...

----------


## Purple Lu

Ema meni izgleda da su ti oba nalaza u granici normale... Ne znam čemu tolike drame oko šečera od 5.4 a do 6.4 je normalno! 
Šećer se nalazi i u voću, iznenadila bi se koliko zapravo, što mnogi zaboravljaju, i u mlijeku, sokovima i da sad ne nabrajam, nisu samo pekara i slatkiši šećer.
Ugl hoću reći ja imam dijabetes i vjeruj mi neke dane mogu sanjati da mi šećer bude 5.4!
A što se štitnjače tice znam da su nama kod mpo-a gledali da je tsh do 1.9, ništa drugo...
U svakom slučaju slušaj doktore ali nemoj se previše brinuti, sve je to ok!

----------


## EmaG.

Da, tako sam i ja mislila. Koliko god glupo zvučalo, ali mislila sam doslovno više ništa ne guglati oko toga jer mi google nije prijatelj :/
Meni isto piše da je interval do 6.4. ali navodno je za trudnice manja granica tolerancije. A što se tiče sokova, ja ne pijem ni sokove ni mlijeko, samo čajeve nezaslađene i vodu. Ne znam vidjet ću, dobila sam tu uputnicu pa idem njima. Valjda će oni ponovno testirati i možda bude niže. Ah da, zaboravila sam napisati, mislim si da su djelomično nalazi i takvi jer sam imala ove dane smrtni slučaj u bližoj obitelji i bio ogromni stres, pa možda ne znam...
Jao sad sam se sjetila da si napisala bila da imaš dijabetes, baš mi je žao i držim fige da sve prođe dobro i uredno s trudnoćom. Mi smo tu negdje :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj srecko stvarno ti želim da sve bude ok, znam da miomi hoće rasti u trudnoci, ali ništa više... 
Šta ti doktor kaže koliko je opasno? Jel mirovanje pomaže? Jer meni je dr rekao da sjedenje nije mirovanje jer je dosta velik pritisak na zdjelicu dok sjedimo, pa da možda tražiš bolovanje ako to uopće može pomoci u tvom slucaju...

Ema moguće je, stres je isto faktor u ovim slučajevima. 
Ali nemoj se brinuti, ako i imaš povišen šečer ili tsh to će vrlo lako rješiti laganom terpijom ili prehranom, i svakako stres probaj izbaciti koliko je moguce naravno!

----------


## Mamita999

Evo da se i ja javim. malo sam u strci na poslu pa nikako da tipkam. Danas sam dobila nalaze Nifty testa i sve je u redu. Cekamo curicu  :Smile:  neizmjerna sreca! Plakala sam danas vise nego kad sam saznala da sam trudna  :Smile:  valjda tek sad postaje realnije da cemo dobiti bebu

Purple Lu kako si ti?

EmaG, nista se ne brini. Iako su i meni rekli da TSH mora biti ispod 2. Bitno da obavis sada sve pretrage. Vidjet ces, sve ce bit u redu  :Smile:  

Srecko, i ja sam imala takve bolove na pocetku. Mislim da je to sasvim normalno  :Smile: 

Vera, ima li novosti?

----------


## srećko

Purple Lu; i ostale cure
Iskreno ni sama nisam sigurna da doktori znaju sto da mi kažu. Naravno da sam išla po još jedno mišljenje. Za sada je sve vrlo neizvjesno, ja puna hormona.....plačem i placem, kao da će to pomoći. Cure su mi već tinejdžerice, rekli smo im i sa svim sam ih upoznala. Predivne su, i one i suprug. Samo sto je ta neizvjesnost očajna.... svaka dva tjedna imam pregled.... taj strah.... sigurna sam da me sve razumijete, hoće li to malo srce kucati, dali je, sto je.... znam da sada  na ništa ne mogu uticati, a to je za mene vjerojatno ono najgore. Uopće mi je misao da ću ponovno u ovim godinama držati svoju malu bebu u rukama bila nevjerojatna, kada sam držala test u rukama bila sam zaprepaštena.... i vrlo brzo se navikla na tu misao, pa doživjela sok sa brzo rastućim miomom - i to žena koja ne pije, ne puši, možda malo vise voli papati, ali se bavim sportom pa nije još vidljivo

----------


## VeraM

Pozdrav svima, ja još čekam svoju curu da odlući razveselit mamu i tatu. Danas je 10 dana nakon termina, nije strašno, ali više ne mogu ništa napraviti, samo se premještam s mjesta na mjesto. 
Za sad je sve ok, samo svaka 2 dana kontrola, dr ne radi paniku što mi je drago. Što će bit ako dosegnemo 42 tjedan, ne znam, vidit ćemo. Ženu što je imala termin kao ja, ali jako visok tlak (160/100 mislim da mi je rekla) je odlučio inducirat, pa je rodila svog dečka ima 3 dana. Meni nije to spominjao, sutra opet kontrola. 
Srećko, držim fige da sve bude uredu i da se miom što prije povuče. Ja sam ga imala nakon spontanog, srećom otišao prije ove trudnoće, ali me isto tada brinuo jako jer smo planirali bebu. Suosjećam, iako nije baš ista situacija. 
Ostale cure ovdje, nek nam sve bude mirno i dosadno i nek nam bebe mirno i lagodno stignu u naručaje.

----------


## srećko

Draga VeraM ima li novosti?

----------


## VeraM

Nema nikakve novosti, nažalost. Sutra ujutro opet imam kontrolu. U pon su točno 42 tjenda. Što će bit ne znam. Ne bih indukciju, ali se bojim za bebu, da ne bi nešto bilo. Jer ako smo krivo izračunali termin, ok, ali ovo je ipak ona gornja granica terminske trudnoće. 
Ja sam 1.4.2018. imala spontani u 9tt, nakon toga vodene ciste na jajnicima i miome. Uzimala sam terapiju i to se očistilo kroz 2 mjeseca. Početkom 7 mjeseca 2018. sam zatrudnila, ali ne znam kad točno, jer je bio dolje totalni nered. To dr zna, pa pretpostavlja da je taj ciklus kad sam zatrudnila bio dulji od 30 dana. 
To je sigurno utjecalo na krivi termin poroda. Ali ipak se vraćam na to da je prošlo dosta vremena od termina po z.m. Bojim se da posteljica ne počne propadati. Možda je stvarno indukcija ovdje najsigurnije rješenje, a znam da nije najbolje.

----------


## martinaP

VeraM, a koji je termin po prvom uzv? To je pouzdanije od onog po ZM.

----------


## VeraM

Nije rađena korekcija termina po uzv, iako je očito trebala biti. To se sad složio i on, da je beba mlađa nego piše. Imamo jednog ginekologa i takav je kakav je. Stručan, ali štur na riječima, ne ide puno u detalje. 
Sutra opet kontrola. Važno mi je da on ne paničari i ne forsira indukciju samo zbog nekog datuma. Pratimo bebu i čekamo.

----------


## VeraM

Imamo dogovor sutra u 7 ujutro na indukciju. 2,3 prsta otvorena, beba nisko, vrat omekšao, procjena težine 3700 g. Bit će sutra 15 dana nakon termina. Možda još noćas krene samo, ako ne, inducirat ćemo.
Već me malo i strah jer je dosta vremena prošlo od termina, iako je krivo izračunat.

----------


## Jadranka

Vera, sve ce bit u redu!

----------


## EmaG.

Sretno Vera! Sutra u ovo vrijeme držiš svoju bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## srećko

Draga Vera! Vjeruj timu oko sebe i sebi. I prije nego sto misliš držati ćeš svoj smotuljak u naručju.

----------


## j-la

Vera, sretno! Brzo ćete vas dvije to odradit   :Kiss:

----------


## VeraM

Hvala, evo zadnje pripreme u tjeku, još da noćas odspavam štogod da se odmorim. Javit ću se kad sve prođe.
Sve ostale trudnice ovdje, svima sretno i mirno u trudnoći kao što je meni bilo.

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Vera sretno  :Heart:

----------


## VeraM

U ponoć pukao vodenjak, evo me u rodilištu sa svojim trudovima. Tako da je mala preduhitrila indukciju, samo krenilo. Nadam se da će završit dobro kao i 1. porod. Sretno mi.  :Razz:

----------


## Beti3

Sretno ti, VeraM!

----------


## martinaP

Sretno ti! 

(a mozda se vec i mazite  :Heart: )

----------


## VeraM

Evo se mazimo. 4kg, 54 cm. Od ponoći kad je pukla voda do 7 i po jutros. Jedina intervencija klistir. Više na pričama s poroda kad dođem sebi.
Hvala vam svima na željama lijepim.

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj Vera divno!!!!
Pa čestitam ti od srca!!!!

----------


## leptirići

VeraM cestitam!

----------


## bubekica

VeraM cestitam!

----------


## srećko

Čestitam od ❤️

----------


## Ribica 1

Vera cestitam na velikoj bebuski!

----------


## j-la

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam!!!

----------


## eryngium

> Evo se mazimo. 4kg, 54 cm. Od ponoći kad je pukla voda do 7 i po jutros. Jedina intervencija klistir. Više na pričama s poroda kad dođem sebi.
> Hvala vam svima na željama lijepim.


Baš divno! Čestitam!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mamita999

Cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Hvala vam svima od srca. Nadam se da će svim trudnicama koje čekaju porod proći onako kako si žele i da će svi bebači biti zdravi, snažni i sretni.

----------


## milasova8

Meni je jucer bio termin..
Nista se ne desava..
Sutra idem u bolnicu na pregled pa cemo vidjeti stanje..
Beba je procjenjena na 3900, ja sam u plusu 14 kila..
Bas mi je tesko nositi trbuh koji je bas velik i jedva cekam roditi a mali se izgleda ne da..

----------


## katka22

> Evo se mazimo. 4kg, 54 cm. Od ponoći kad je pukla voda do 7 i po jutros. Jedina intervencija klistir. Više na pričama s poroda kad dođem sebi.
> Hvala vam svima na željama lijepim.


Cestitam!!




> Meni je jucer bio termin..
> Nista se ne desava..
> Sutra idem u bolnicu na pregled pa cemo vidjeti stanje..
> Beba je procjenjena na 3900, ja sam u plusu 14 kila..
> Bas mi je tesko nositi trbuh koji je bas velik i jedva cekam roditi a mali se izgleda ne da..


Jao draga, doslo je i to doba... nadam se da ces sto prije roditi i da ce sve proci sto brze i bezbolnije...

I mi smo danas s pregleda, 35tt okruglo. Momak je do sad bio do dva tjedna napredniji, sad je usporio s debljanjem i rastom, danas procjena 2600g - dobio cca 500g u 4 tjedna. Posteljica je pocela kalcificirati i to znacajno, u lll. stupnju je. Dr ocekuje moguc raniji porod cak za dva tjedna.
Od sljedeceg tjedna krecem na ctg i kontrole u bolnici. 
Slicnu iako ozbiljniju situaciju imala sam i u prvoj trudnoci zbog cega sam sad pila andol100 cijelo vrijeme i sve je bilo ok do evo sada. Torba je spremna i sve stvari za njega, a mi se polako pripremamo na ideju da beba ubrzo dolazi.

----------


## Smajlich

Čestitke Vera! Pitanje: ušla sam u 6mj, a vec nekih dva tjedna bole me mišići butina i donji dio leđa. Doduse, nakon pocetnog mršavljenja sa 68 na 64kg, udebljah se dosad 15/16kg! Ne vidi se uopce, ali osjecam se grozomorno. Je li moguce da me leđa i noge bole od toga? Pijem Centravit i Kendural. Povremeno Donat.

----------


## srećko

Evo izvješća
Danas sam bila na pregledu. 10+2
Miom 7,7 cm, trudnoća se uredno razvija. Terapija ostala, duphaston 3x2, utrogestan 3x2..... još daljnja tri tjedna i umjereno mirovanje. Malo sam mirnija

----------


## srećko

Cure.... imamo li kakav info za Milasova8? Stigla beba?

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, jesi li dobro? Nista se ne javljas

----------


## Mamita999

Srecko super!  :Smile:  samo miruj i bit ce sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Imam pitanjce za sve one koje su to prošle.. sljedeći tjedan imam pregled i bit će 10t0d. Sad, doktor mi je rekao da ćemo tad raditi kombinirani probir test, ali nije li to prerano? Ili je to normalno vrijeme za taj test?

----------


## Jadranka

Meni se cini da se taj probir radi u 11-om ili 12-om tjednu. Ne sjecam se tocno. Makar sam ga radila pred koji mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Da, tak sam i ja nešto čitala... a vidjet ćemo onda. Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Opet ja... izgleda da se prebacujem na ovu temu :Sad: 

Ugl u 4-5 tjednu sam imala blago blago svijetlo smeđe krvarenje za koje mi je doktor reko da je implantacijsko i dao duphaston 3x2 do 12 tjedna. 
Jučer (9+1) sam na toaletnom papiru primijetila dvije kapljice krvi. Ništa više. Nije bilo bolova niti se ponavljalo jučer ili danas. Kasno navečer i kroz noć me bolio trbuh, ali više u području želudca i mislim si da je bilo povezano s nervozom i strahom jer sam u 10. mjesecu prošla kroz pobačaj i bojim se da se ne ponovi. 
Doktor mi je više puta spomenuo da krvarenje u trudnoći može biti radi ugnježđavanja i da je to sve normalno, ali naravno da se sad bojim. Ali isto tako je spomenuo da imam neki hematom za koji je rekao da ne brinem i ne moram nužno mirovati.

Plan mi je vidjeti kroz dan kako će biti pa ako se bolovi nastave ili nedobog krvarenje pravac u Petrovu pa makar predvečer. 

Jel netko ima iskustva (pozitivna) s krvarenjem u ovako ranoj trudnoći?

----------


## Jadranka

Takvo malo krvarenje (par kapi na wc papiru) sam imala u prvoj trudnoci u 7,8 tjednu. Sve je bilo ok  :Smile:  Ne znam zbog cega je bilo to krvarenje. Al mislim da je neko mini krvarenje relativno cesto u ranoj trudnoci. Drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Opet ja... izgleda da se prebacujem na ovu temu
> 
> Ugl u 4-5 tjednu sam imala blago blago svijetlo smeđe krvarenje za koje mi je doktor reko da je implantacijsko i dao duphaston 3x2 do 12 tjedna. 
> Jučer (9+1) sam na toaletnom papiru primijetila dvije kapljice krvi. Ništa više. Nije bilo bolova niti se ponavljalo jučer ili danas. Kasno navečer i kroz noć me bolio trbuh, ali više u području želudca i mislim si da je bilo povezano s nervozom i strahom jer sam u 10. mjesecu prošla kroz pobačaj i bojim se da se ne ponovi. 
> Doktor mi je više puta spomenuo da krvarenje u trudnoći može biti radi ugnježđavanja i da je to sve normalno, ali naravno da se sad bojim. Ali isto tako je spomenuo da imam neki hematom za koji je rekao da ne brinem i ne moram nužno mirovati.
> 
> Plan mi je vidjeti kroz dan kako će biti pa ako se bolovi nastave ili nedobog krvarenje pravac u Petrovu pa makar predvečer. 
> 
> Jel netko ima iskustva (pozitivna) s krvarenjem u ovako ranoj trudnoći?


Ja sam draga imala do 12tt i jednom u 16tt  nakon toga vise nije ponavljalo se... U 12tt mi izasao celi hematom ali hvala bogu mrvica bila jaka i prije mjesec dana navrsila 3god.[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Joj hvala vam Jadranka i Ljube... probat ću se onda opustiti, uvz mi je sljedeći tjedan pa ćemo vidjeti, ali ako se bolovi pojave idem na hitnu jer se bojim da ne kažu trebali ste doći odmah mogli smo nešto napraviti.

----------


## srećko

EmaG moje iskustvo prošle godine u 9 mj je kao i tvoje u 10..... sad sam 11 tj 3 d.
Imala sam slične bolove prije tri tjedna i vrlo malo svijetlo roza krvi. Odmah otišla kod doktora. Dobila duphaston i utrogestan te umjereno mirovanje. Iako, nemam hematom nego miom. Slušaj svoje tijelo i ako vidiš da nije gut kod doktora.

----------


## EmaG.

Tak sam i napravila jučer ipak. Išla sam popodne u šetnju sa psom i probadalo me u trbuhu kao kad slezena boli i reko ništa, idem u Petrovu, pa nemrem sve to ignorirati kaj ak se nekaj dogodi. 
Ugl, bila, sve prošlo odlično, bebica je 3cm velika, ima male rukice i nogice, srčeko i miče se. Najluđa stvar koju sam u životu vidjela  :Heart: 

Sve u svemu, rekla je doktorica da su te sukrvice normalna stvar i da se ne brinem ako se opet dogodi.

----------


## Jadranka

Eme, super!  :Heart:

----------


## *mamica*

> Čestitke Vera! Pitanje: ušla sam u 6mj, a vec nekih dva tjedna bole me mišići butina i donji dio leđa. Doduse, nakon pocetnog mršavljenja sa 68 na 64kg, udebljah se dosad 15/16kg! Ne vidi se uopce, ali osjecam se grozomorno. Je li moguce da me leđa i noge bole od toga? Pijem Centravit i Kendural. Povremeno Donat.


Naravno da je moguce! Suosjecam, iako sam ja u svim trudnocama imala te boljke kostiju, prepona, ledja... stovise, u drugoj trudnoci sam po kostobolji prepoznala da sam trudna prije nego sto mi je M zakasnila  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam 4 mjeseca, 34 godine i vucem se ko stara baba. Moramo priznati sebi da nismo vise prvi cvijet mladosti i da tijelo pamti i nosi stare oziljke..

----------


## Perpetuum

Pozdrav cure, pratim vas dosta dugo, a sad i molim savjet. Naručena sam na pregled tek za 9 dana. 
U 6tj sam i osim što me svakodnevno bolucka kod naprezanja, a često i neovisno o tome zna probosti, danas sam primjetila smeckasti iscjedak, ne previše ali ipak je tu. Mislite li da je to razlog za uzbunu ili da pričekam malo i smirim se? 

Ps.to nije neizdrživa bol, ali je svejedno dosta jaka i nešto sasvim novo. Pripisujem to širenju maternice, ali me  fakat ovo drugo sad  zabrinjava. Svugdje piše zvati gin, ali moj radi tek od uto

----------


## katka22

Milasova??? 

Evo nas s daljnjim komplikacijama. Osim prezrele posteljice, opasno je blizu usca sto do sad nije zabrinjavalo ali sad je valjda pocelo. Da stvar bude bolja, prije par dana pocela sam naglo oticati, a danas je poceo divljati tlak. Tako da mi ne gine hospitalizacija u utorak...vidjet cemo kako ce sve na kraju zavrsiti. U srijedu ulazim u siguran 38.tt, beba ima oko 3100g i nekako osjecam da nam za koji dan stize...

----------


## milasova8

Stigao nam prekrasan deckic prije 10 dana, 3800 i 53..
Porod prosao savrseno trajao svega sat vremena..
Sretno svim trudnicama u iscekivanju svojih srecica!

----------


## Bluebella

> Stigao nam prekrasan deckic prije 10 dana, 3800 i 53..
> Porod prosao savrseno trajao svega sat vremena..
> Sretno svim trudnicama u iscekivanju svojih srecica!


Čestitam draga ❤️

----------


## srećko

Prekrasna vijest..... čestitam

----------


## j-la

Čestitam milasova  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Čestitam!!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Ako netko zna, je li moze u trudnoći Trputac-sirup dr.Theissa? Kasljem od jucer za krepat, a taj imam kuci. Nista ne pise u uputi.

----------


## katka22

> Stigao nam prekrasan deckic prije 10 dana, 3800 i 53..
> Porod prosao savrseno trajao svega sat vremena..
> Sretno svim trudnicama u iscekivanju svojih srecica!


Cestitke draga!!!

Mi u bolnici. S obzirom na sve nalaze odluceno je da idemo na CR za 7 dana. Do tad nas prate...a ja i dalje navijam da malac krene sam i da nas sve iznenadi...

----------


## martinaP

> Cestitke draga!!!
> 
> Mi u bolnici. S obzirom na sve nalaze odluceno je da idemo na CR za 7 dana. Do tad nas prate...a ja i dalje navijam da malac krene sam i da nas sve iznenadi...


Zasto cekaju tak dugo, s obzirom na situaciju?

----------


## katka22

> Zasto cekaju tak dugo, s obzirom na situaciju?


Situacija nije alarmantna, malcu je ok unutra, ctg uredan, tlak pod kontrolom...cekaju punih 38tt cini mi se, danas smo 37tt.

----------


## Ginger

milasova cestitam!!!

----------


## srećko

Djevojke, molim savjet.
Obiteljsko druženje, putovanje 300 km auto put, tri dana. Mislim da ne bih trebala. Moji ukućani misle da će biti ok, ali ja osjećam neki strah...... ipak sam još na duphastonima i utrogestanima zbog mioma, danas 12 tj...... sto mislite? Vaša iskustva?

----------


## Beti3

Što mislim? Isto što i ti. Ne bih išla.

----------


## eryngium

> Stigao nam prekrasan deckic prije 10 dana, 3800 i 53..
> Porod prosao savrseno trajao svega sat vremena..
> Sretno svim trudnicama u iscekivanju svojih srecica!


Čestitam!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

milasova, čestitam!
srećko, ne bih ni ja.

----------


## Argente

A pravo da ti kažem, s tom miomčinom me ni posao ne bi vidio, ma koliko sjedeći bio. Zapravo sam ful iznenađena da te dr nije stavio na mirovanje?

----------


## srećko

Djevojke puno hvala na savjetima. A posao?!? Neću komentirati, nije do doktora......

----------


## *mamica*

> Djevojke, molim savjet.
> Obiteljsko druženje, putovanje 300 km auto put, tri dana. Mislim da ne bih trebala. Moji ukućani misle da će biti ok, ali ja osjećam neki strah...... ipak sam još na duphastonima i utrogestanima zbog mioma, danas 12 tj...... sto mislite? Vaša iskustva?


Sa miomom, duphastonima i utrogestanima ne bih isla nikud. U zdravim trudnocama sam i letjela i autom provozila puste kilometre, od Afrike do kompletne Zapadne Europe. I upravo se spremam na novi put. Dakle - nemoj.

----------


## srećko

Eto mene ležim kod kuće.... nikuda.... sve je to za mene rizik. Očito da su miom i možda godine ovu trudnoću učinile rizičnom. Zbilja ne izmišljam, stalno me nešto steže ili bolucka. Pokušavam biti pozitivna, doktori su pozitivni, ali ni kihnuti ne smijem a da nešto ne zaboli. Danas sam predala završni račun pa me ni posao neće tako lako i često vidjeti.....
Hvala vam svima na iskrenim odgovorima. Samo znam reci, nitko nije na mom mjestu i ne može znati kako se osjećam.....

----------


## Viki88

pozdrav cure evo da se i ja tu prijevim u velikom velikom strahu.. u petak na uvz (po njima 11+5) naden veliki nuhalni nabor od 6,7mm , prognoze jako lose.. u petak na vecer nuhalni u petrovoj izmjeren 5,7mm a jucer na sv.duhu dr.izmjerio 4,7mm.. sve u svemu nisu optimisticni ,u iduci utorak imam cvs na sv.duhu. dali je bilo pozitivnih ishoda sa ovim nuhalnim naborom?  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Viki88, ako ti se nitko ne javi sa vlastitim pozitivnim iskustvom, imaj na umu da se ne bi ni išlo na CVS da su sigurni u loš ishod. Držimo fige!

----------


## MalaRiba

Imam ja. Nuhalni nabor je bio točno 6 mm u 11.t.t., imala sam 25 godina, srećom sve je bilo u redu. Sretno, najsretnije!

----------


## Viki88

> Imam ja. Nuhalni nabor je bio točno 6 mm u 11.t.t., imala sam 25 godina, srećom sve je bilo u redu. Sretno, najsretnije!


ja imam 30 godina.ajme ovakvi me primjeri jos drze na zivotu  :Heart:  nemogu se pomiriti sa cinjenicom da je beba bolesna ,nemogu  :Sad: .
dali je to lisano kao higrom vrata i dali se nabor povukao do kraja trudnoce?

----------


## Viki88

prvo dijete rodila sa 28 godina ,savrseno uredna trudnoca. sada mi je ovo sok

----------


## Perpetuum

Pozdrav, gore sam bila postavila pitanje vezano za iscjedak i bol...  
6+6 
Bila sam u međuvremenu u gin i dobila utrogestan 2x2.
Već dva dana osjećam popriličnu bol, pogotovo pri hodanju, stajanju, sjedenju. Naravno najbolje mi je dok ležim i unatoč tome što to nije bila uputa liječnika, ja strogo mirujem uz odlaske do wca i kuhinje. 
Ono što mene sad jako jako brine je da li je ta bol normalna?  Od početka t mene bolucka u donjem dijelu, smatrala sam to normalnim, do evo jučer kad se  pojačalo i kao da mi organizam sam traži strogo mirovanje.
Jeli imao tko slična iskustva? Bih li možda trebala u bolnicu?

----------


## katka22

Jucer se rodilo moje zlato tesko 3540g i dug 53cm, 15 dana prije termina, elektivnim CR u spinalnoj tako da smo se upoznali odmah. On je odlicno, a i ja se super oporavljam...

----------


## Viki88

> Jucer se rodilo moje zlato tesko 3540g i dug 53cm, 15 dana prije termina, elektivnim CR u spinalnoj tako da smo se upoznali odmah. On je odlicno, a i ja se super oporavljam...


cestitke od  :Heart:  prekrasno.. mazite se i pazite a tebi brz oporavak

----------


## eryngium

Bravo katka! Čestitam!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Garawa

Pozdrav svima. Zadnja m bila je 29.3. Na   4 dan kašnjenja napravila sam test koji je pokazao sumnjivi + , u poslijepodnevnim satima pojavljuje se nešto kao smeđa sukrvica.. kontala sam da je to m. Nisam imala mira jer ta m nije slična onom što inače bude..i ponovim test..i opet + isto tako neki jedva blijedi.. od tog smeđeg iscjedka..polako se mijenja u roza ali sve to slabo..uz popratne grčeve.. da li je netko od vas susreo se sa ovakvom situacijom i kakav je bio ishod ako je?

----------


## srećko

Katka22
Iskrene čestitke i želje za tvojim brzim oporavkom; pa to je predivna beba ❤️.
Perpetuum
Zbog mioma sam imala vrlo sličnih problema koji su intenzivno trajali do 9 tj. Danas sam u 13 tj, još uvijek pod terapijom i pomalo sve bolucka, ali daleko manje nego ranije. Sada se i prošetam par stotina metara.... slušaj doktore i svoje tijelo i neka te ne bude sramota pitati i zvati za savjete. Puno pozzzz

----------


## Perpetuum

Hvala ti srećko

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Pozdrav svima. Zadnja m bila je 29.3. Na   4 dan kašnjenja napravila sam test koji je pokazao sumnjivi + , u poslijepodnevnim satima pojavljuje se nešto kao smeđa sukrvica.. kontala sam da je to m. Nisam imala mira jer ta m nije slična onom što inače bude..i ponovim test..i opet + isto tako neki jedva blijedi.. od tog smeđeg iscjedka..polako se mijenja u roza ali sve to slabo..uz popratne grčeve.. da li je netko od vas susreo se sa ovakvom situacijom i kakav je bio ishod ako je?


hmm meni je test bio par dana sa blagim plusicem ,vadila bhcg koja je bila pozitivna ali dosta niska i onda nakon 5-7 dana kasnjenja dosla menstruacija.. tzv.biokemijska trudnoca.
a moze biti i da je mozda kasnija O pa zato jedva vidljivi plusic

----------


## j-la

Čestitam Katka  :Heart:

----------


## Garawa

> hmm meni je test bio par dana sa blagim plusicem ,vadila bhcg koja je bila pozitivna ali dosta niska i onda nakon 5-7 dana kasnjenja dosla menstruacija.. tzv.biokemijska trudnoca.
> a moze biti i da je mozda kasnija O pa zato jedva vidljivi plusic


Hvala na odgovoru  :Shy kiss:  
Nakon dva dana „mrljanja“ krvarenje se pojačalo, tako da što god da je bilo(ako je i bilo)  više nije..

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav svima. Zadnja m bila je 29.3. Na   4 dan kašnjenja napravila sam test koji je pokazao sumnjivi + , u poslijepodnevnim satima pojavljuje se nešto kao smeđa sukrvica.. kontala sam da je to m. Nisam imala mira jer ta m nije slična onom što inače bude..i ponovim test..i opet + isto tako neki jedva blijedi.. od tog smeđeg iscjedka..polako se mijenja u roza ali sve to slabo..uz popratne grčeve.. da li je netko od vas susreo se sa ovakvom situacijom i kakav je bio ishod ako je?


Pozdrav... Ja sam smedarila do 12tt bio hematom , danas curica stara tri god.otidi izvaditi betu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Katka cestitam!! Uzivajte

----------


## EmaG.

> Pozdrav svima. Zadnja m bila je 29.3. Na   4 dan kašnjenja napravila sam test koji je pokazao sumnjivi + , u poslijepodnevnim satima pojavljuje se nešto kao smeđa sukrvica.. kontala sam da je to m. Nisam imala mira jer ta m nije slična onom što inače bude..i ponovim test..i opet + isto tako neki jedva blijedi.. od tog smeđeg iscjedka..polako se mijenja u roza ali sve to slabo..uz popratne grčeve.. da li je netko od vas susreo se sa ovakvom situacijom i kakav je bio ishod ako je?


Meni se čini da bi se moglo raditi i o implantaciji. Možda je bila kasnija i zato ti je blagi + i sukrvica. A grčevi normalna stvar radi grčenja maternice kod implantacije. 
Jel ti još traje sukrvica ili je prestala?

----------


## Garawa

Draga Ema, dobila sam.. nakon sukrivice krenulo roza..i sada je normalno..inače kod mene mjesečnice ne kreću tako..nego odmah dull pa me i to zbrkalo uz ove „pozitivne“ testove.. jedino kada smiri mogu ponoviti test al čisto sumnjam da ima išta od toga..

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se čini da bi se moglo raditi i o implantaciji. Možda je bila kasnija i zato ti je blagi + i sukrvica. A grčevi normalna stvar radi grčenja maternice kod implantacije. 
> Jel ti još traje sukrvica ili je prestala?


Potvrdujem.. bas sam htjela to napisati

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinci99

Bok svima! Ovako, trebalo bi me malo umiriti… bila sam danas na uzv, 8+1 sam po zm, a po odnosu 5+4… vidi se gv velicine 33mm… doktor preporucuje prekid trudnoce. Da li je u pravu ili da jos ganjam taj mali tracak nadice koji imam?

----------


## Garawa

Bila sam kod ginekologa..Kaže spontani..betu ponovno vadim u pon.da vide da li pada..

----------


## srećko

Kratak izvještaj
Jučer 13 tj i 3 d, redoviti pregled
Beba napreduje.....raste, skakuće.... miom raste 9 cm.... sve se to negdje smjestilo u mom stomaku. Terapija ostaje, duphaston smanjen na 3x1, mirovanje ostaje. Doktor pozitivna, a ja naravno zabrinuta....

----------


## Viki88

> Kratak izvještaj
> Jučer 13 tj i 3 d, redoviti pregled
> Beba napreduje.....raste, skakuće.... miom raste 9 cm.... sve se to negdje smjestilo u mom stomaku. Terapija ostaje, duphaston smanjen na 3x1, mirovanje ostaje. Doktor pozitivna, a ja naravno zabrinuta....


vrazji miom ,drzim fige da sve bude dobro do kraja

----------


## EmaG.

> Draga Ema, dobila sam.. nakon sukrivice krenulo roza..i sada je normalno..inače kod mene mjesečnice ne kreću tako..nego odmah dull pa me i to zbrkalo uz ove „pozitivne“ testove.. jedino kada smiri mogu ponoviti test al čisto sumnjam da ima išta od toga..


Jao Garawa, sad tek vidim tvoj post... a bemu miša. Žao mi je:/
Ako radite na bebici, pridruži nam se na Odbrojavanju pa zajedno komentiramo, dijelimo iskustva i slično..

----------


## *mamica*

> Bok svima! Ovako, trebalo bi me malo umiriti… bila sam danas na uzv, 8+1 sam po zm, a po odnosu 5+4… vidi se gv velicine 33mm… doktor preporucuje prekid trudnoce. Da li je u pravu ili da jos ganjam taj mali tracak nadice koji imam?


Ne kuzim, na temelju cega on to predlaze? Pricekaj jos malo i odi po drugo misljenje..

----------


## Argente

> Ne kuzim, na temelju cega on to predlaze? Pricekaj jos malo i odi po drugo misljenje..


A na osnovu toga što bi na 8+1 srce već naveliko trebalo kucati, OK ako je bila kasnija ovulacija, ali ni ovaj 5+4 od odnosa/njemu bliske ovulacije ne ohrabruje. Baci Tinci99 oko na ovo: 
https://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/e...arnegie_Stages
Tu su detaljne i pouzdane veličine embrija po dobi, pazi tjedni se računaju od ovulacije.
Svejedno, i ja bih otišla po drugo mišljenje.

----------


## *mamica*

To znam, ali i meni se dogodilo u ovoj trudnoci da je u pitanju bila kasna ovulacija i trudnoca je manja nego sto kalendar pokazuje. Ali napreduje pravilno. Zato bih pricekala jos tjedan da srce eventualno prokuca i otisla po drugo misljenje.

----------


## Smajlich

Je li se netko susreo sa crvenim sitnim mrljicama na licu u trudnoci? Nisam sigurna, ali cini mi se da bi mogli biti crveni madezi/angiomi? Imam jedan od jutros na vrhu nosa, a od prije dva dana kraj lijevog oka. Malo mi je to puno za par dana da dva nastanu :zbunjena:

----------


## Tinci99

Hvala svima na odgovorima! Izvadila sam betu, iznosi 117.459 koja odgovara 7,8 tj ali ploda jednostavno nema, tako da mislim da je scenarij ginekologa vjerojatniji nego moj u glavi... izvadit cu betu jos sutra pa da vidimo jel se ista dogada...

----------


## Argente

> To znam, ali i meni se dogodilo u ovoj trudnoci da je u pitanju bila kasna ovulacija i trudnoca je manja nego sto kalendar pokazuje. Ali napreduje pravilno. Zato bih pricekala jos tjedan da srce eventualno prokuca i otisla po drugo misljenje.


U ovoj trudnoći, ha  :Smile:  pa čestitam! Nisam skužila dosad! Koliko si već trudna?
I ovo drugo x. Tjedan dana Tinci pričekaj (ako izdržiš) i onda drugo mišljenje.

----------


## *mamica*

> U ovoj trudnoći, ha  pa čestitam! Nisam skužila dosad! Koliko si već trudna?
> I ovo drugo x. Tjedan dana Tinci pričekaj (ako izdržiš) i onda drugo mišljenje.


Nisam bas puno aktivna  :Smile:  ulazim u 17.tjedan, hvala ti!

----------


## Tinci99

*mamica*, cestitam!

----------


## Viki88

> Je li se netko susreo sa crvenim sitnim mrljicama na licu u trudnoci? Nisam sigurna, ali cini mi se da bi mogli biti crveni madezi/angiomi? Imam jedan od jutros na vrhu nosa, a od prije dva dana kraj lijevog oka. Malo mi je to puno za par dana da dva nastanu :zbunjena:


ja sam u 9 tjednu bila sva crvena i flekava, vrat i obraz..u jutro sam se probudila sva osipana.. dr. mi je rekla samo da pijem vitamin ce sa kalcijem i povuklo se kroz tj dana

----------


## Garawa

29.28 mLU/ml ... zbunjuju me ove cifre bete

----------


## Smajlich

> ja sam u 9 tjednu bila sva crvena i flekava, vrat i obraz..u jutro sam se probudila sva osipana.. dr. mi je rekla samo da pijem vitamin ce sa kalcijem i povuklo se kroz tj dana


 Hvala, probat cu. Prepala sam se da nije nesto ozbiljno.  :Undecided:

----------


## Purple Lu

> Jucer se rodilo moje zlato tesko 3540g i dug 53cm, 15 dana prije termina, elektivnim CR u spinalnoj tako da smo se upoznali odmah. On je odlicno, a i ja se super oporavljam...


Katka čestitam, divne vijesti!

----------


## Purple Lu

> Purple Lu, jesi li dobro? Nista se ne javljas


Hej mamita, ma uopce nisam na forumu više, zadnjih 3-4tjedna imam takve mucnine da ne mogu normalno ni funkcionirati!
Nadam se da će mi se sada smanjivati pomalo jer mi baš smetaju! 
Kako si ti?

Srećko sad sam pročitala sve šta se kod tebe događa!
Samo se drži, dobro to ide!

----------


## Smajlich

Katka, cestitam! Uzivajte!

----------


## Mamita999

Hi Purple Lu, drago mi je da si dobro. Vec sam se zabrinula. Ja ti drzim fige da mucnine brzo produ. Drugo tromjesecje je svakako lakse.

Nas dvije smo super, bas jucer bile na kontroli. Rastemo, i ona i ja.  :Smile:  Sad sam u fazi da ju jos ne osjetim, tako da jedva cekam da mi pocne kuckati tako da znam da je dobro.

Kad je vama kontrola?

Bila sam i ja malo neaktivna, pa bas nisam pratila postove.

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj super, bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
Kad ti je termin? 
Baš sam jučer i ja bila, pa smo radili onaj kombinirani probir jer nam je taj nuhalni navoj malo povecan. 
Čekam danas nalaze pa sam malo nestrpljiva i nervozna, nadam se da ce biti uredu...

----------


## EmaG.

> Joj super, bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
> Kad ti je termin? 
> Baš sam jučer i ja bila, pa smo radili onaj kombinirani probir jer nam je taj nuhalni navoj malo povecan. 
> Čekam danas nalaze pa sam malo nestrpljiva i nervozna, nadam se da ce biti uredu...


Koliko povećan? 
Držim fige da je nalaz ok, javi nam kad saznaš :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Joj super, bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
> Kad ti je termin? 
> Baš sam jučer i ja bila, pa smo radili onaj kombinirani probir jer nam je taj nuhalni navoj malo povecan. 
> Čekam danas nalaze pa sam malo nestrpljiva i nervozna, nadam se da ce biti uredu...


Vjerujem da bude dosao dobar nalaz...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Joj super, bas mi je drago da je sve ok! 
> Kad ti je termin? 
> Baš sam jučer i ja bila, pa smo radili onaj kombinirani probir jer nam je taj nuhalni navoj malo povecan. 
> Čekam danas nalaze pa sam malo nestrpljiva i nervozna, nadam se da ce biti uredu...


Draga, nadamo se da nalaz dosao uredu!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Hej cure, evo me, nuhalni nam je bio 2,8mm. 
Kombinirani pokazao povečan rizik za Down. 
Idem na nifty pa ćemo vidjeti šta će pokazati, nekako ne brinem se previše, ne možemo utjecati na to sad nikako, a bolje biti pozitivan  :Yes:

----------


## ljube555

> Hej cure, evo me, nuhalni nam je bio 2,8mm. 
> Kombinirani pokazao povečan rizik za Down. 
> Idem na nifty pa ćemo vidjeti šta će pokazati, nekako ne brinem se previše, ne možemo utjecati na to sad nikako, a bolje biti pozitivan


Naravno[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

*Milasova* i* katka*, čestitam!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, drzim fige da Nifty prode dobro. Al nemoj se brinuti, sigurno je sve ok.

Meni je termin po zadnjoj mengi 17.10., al s obzirom da smo isli na postupak znamo da je tocan termin 22.10. Kada je tebi?

----------


## Purple Lu

A meni je 22.11  :Grin:

----------


## Mamita999

Predobro!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, jesi li bila na Nifty?

----------


## Purple Lu

Jesam, sve je ok, i čekamo curku malu!!!
Kako si ti?

----------


## EmaG.

> Jesam, sve je ok, i čekamo curku malu!!!
> Kako si ti?


Purple, ti si u Breyer išla na Nifty, ako se dobro sjećam? Koliko si čekala nalaz?

----------


## Purple Lu

Ne, u breyeru sam vadila krv za kombinirani i to sam dobila odmah sljedeci dan nalaz.
Nifty sam radila u poliklinici gdje vodim trudnocu i cekala sam nalaz malo manje od 2 tjedna...

----------


## EmaG.

> Ne, u breyeru sam vadila krv za kombinirani i to sam dobila odmah sljedeci dan nalaz.
> Nifty sam radila u poliklinici gdje vodim trudnocu i cekala sam nalaz malo manje od 2 tjedna...


Aha, ok hvala  :Wink:

----------


## srećko

Evo od mene mali izvještaj
Trudnoća 16 tj i 5 dana. Miom ostao isti....preko 9 cm. Beba lijepo napreduje. Terapija ostala ista. Mirna, mirna moram i dalje biti. Nema pretjerivanja u ničemu.... mali problemi izgleda sa UK. Sutra idem to rješavati

----------


## Purple Lu

Srećko bas mi je drago što ti lijepo bebica napreduje! 
Znam da nije lako mirovati ali ako se mora nije teško samo da sve bude ok!

----------


## Mamita999

Super Purple Lu! jos jedna curka  :Smile:  al najbitnije da je sve u redu  :Smile: 

Ja sam super! Evo jos koji tjedan radim i onda duuugi godisni pa slijedi porodiljni. Trbuscic je vec dosta velik i okrugao, bas smo danas usli u 20 tjedan. Jedina nuspojava, noge pocele oticati  :Laughing:  

Srecko super! Samo miruj koliko god bilo tesko, bitno da je bebica dobro  :Smile:

----------


## PatkicaD

Molim Vas da mi pomognete.
Ovako imala sam spontani pobačaj u 11.mj/2018.god.
Sada sam opet trudna.. 
5tj+3. Jucer sam bila na kontroli. Sve ok vidi se i plod i sve ali nema otkucaja.
Kaze dr ako se iduci tj ne vide otkucaji da cu moratu raditi kompletni genetski test... Da li je netko imao slicnih iskustva?
Molim Vas za odgovor jako se brinem

----------


## srećko

Cure drage
Hvala vam na podršci. Ponekad mislim da sam dosadna, ali možda moje iskustvo pomogne drugim trudnicama kao sto su prošla pomogla meni. 
Dobila sam nalaze urino kulture - i antibiotik na sedam dana pa za 15 dana kontrola. Puno brusnice pijem - čajeve i sok iz dm te vode. Nadam se da će se i to sanirati

----------


## Smajlich

Nalaz krvi od jutros: blago snizen hematokrit, eritrociti i RdW. Mpv blago povisen. Ostalo u R.I., npr hemoglobin 119, a željezo 8,1. DKS uredna. Pijem Kendural C, ali iskreno neredovito. Svaki drugi ili treci dan, kad se sjetim. Je li to ok? Planiram redovitije uzimati Kendural i to sve do poroda.

----------


## ljube555

> Molim Vas da mi pomognete.
> Ovako imala sam spontani pobačaj u 11.mj/2018.god.
> Sada sam opet trudna.. 
> 5tj+3. Jucer sam bila na kontroli. Sve ok vidi se i plod i sve ali nema otkucaja.
> Kaze dr ako se iduci tj ne vide otkucaji da cu moratu raditi kompletni genetski test... Da li je netko imao slicnih iskustva?
> Molim Vas za odgovor jako se brinem


Jos je rano za otkucaji... Sretnoooo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Molim Vas da mi pomognete.
> Ovako imala sam spontani pobačaj u 11.mj/2018.god.
> Sada sam opet trudna.. 
> 5tj+3. Jucer sam bila na kontroli. Sve ok vidi se i plod i sve ali nema otkucaja.
> Kaze dr ako se iduci tj ne vide otkucaji da cu moratu raditi kompletni genetski test... Da li je netko imao slicnih iskustva?
> Molim Vas za odgovor jako se brinem


Patkice, ne znam zašto su te odmah tako isprepadali. Tek u 6. tjednu se vidi srce, tako da pričekaj sljedeći pregled. Čudno samo da te nisu naručili za dva tjedna za svaki slučaj, da ne bi bilo da se opet ne vidi. 
Uglavnom, nije strašno, probaj se opustiti :Wink:

----------


## PatkicaD

Hvala Vam puno

----------


## Smajlich

Cure, molim Vas preporucite mi dobar preparat: kremu/sprej za otecene noge?? Nisam blizu DM-a, di bi obicno kupila, morat cu u apoteci.

----------


## srećko

Smajlich - prva pomoć dijethparm? Oni imaju jedan odličan sprej za takve probleme, a kada se domognes dm opskrbi se njihovim proizvodom - nije los, a dosta povoljniji.....

----------


## vikky

Katka <3 Čestitam ti, to su divne vijesti  :Smile:  

Ja sam ušla u 30 tt i do sada je sve bilo super. Valjda sam se zbog toga previse opustila, previše sam na nogama i radim  i u zadnjih par dana se spustio trbuh, osjećam jaki pritisak na mjehur koji me stalno tjera na wc (i taj pritisak boli) i osjećam stalno  neku težinu nisko u trbuhu, kao da nosim doslovno teški uteg.
Do sada je sve bilo super bez ikakvih takvih simptoma i sad se brinem je li to sve dio normalnog procesa u ovob fazi ili mi tijelo želi reći da ubacim u malo nizu brzinu? Zna li netko?

----------


## Jadranka

Vikky, meni to zvuci kao da se bebica okrenula naglavacke. Ja sam isto u 30-om tjednu i pred koji tjedan mi je bas postalo tesko - i pritisak na mjehur, i pritisak na zivce i sve redom. I stvarno, uzv je pokazao da se prevrnuo. A inace u tretjem tromjesecju trbuh odjednom pocne smetat. Al to je i vrijeme kad beba najvise dobiva na kilazi. Moj sad ima oko kilu i po. Tvoj(a)?

----------


## vikky

Jadranka, hvala na odgovoru.  Moj pregled je u četvrtak pa ću znati,  ali na svakom pregledu do sada je s kilazom bio tjedan-dva unaprijed. Vjerujem da i sada teži više, možda je zato taj pritisak postao nepodnošljiv. Stišće mjehur, a kad odem na wc treba mi i nekoliko minuta da počnem mokriti, ali me najviše brine taj neugodan bolni osjećaj koji ostaje od toga

----------


## Zenii

Drage trudnice, evo prijavljujem se nakon dugo vremena...trudnoća 30 tt. Nakon godina borbe s neplodnošću, jednog zdravog djeteta, jednog ranog spontanog pobačaja i jednog preminulog djeteta nakon teške bolesti, a svi začeti Ivf-om, iznenadila nas je spontana trudnoća. Zadnji porod je bio hitan carski zbog poprečnog položaja bebe prije točno dvije godine, a prvi porod je bio vaginalan, ali dosta težak i gotovo je završio s carskim. Kako se porod bliži, u meni panika raste, molim iskustva s VBAC-om, nakon vaginalnog poroda sam se zaista brzo oporavila, ali strah me rupture i komplikacija, ma svega...

----------


## ljube555

> Drage trudnice, evo prijavljujem se nakon dugo vremena...trudnoća 30 tt. Nakon godina borbe s neplodnošću, jednog zdravog djeteta, jednog ranog spontanog pobačaja i jednog preminulog djeteta nakon teške bolesti, a svi začeti Ivf-om, iznenadila nas je spontana trudnoća. Zadnji porod je bio hitan carski zbog poprečnog položaja bebe prije točno dvije godine, a prvi porod je bio vaginalan, ali dosta težak i gotovo je završio s carskim. Kako se porod bliži, u meni panika raste, molim iskustva s VBAC-om, nakon vaginalnog poroda sam se zaista brzo oporavila, ali strah me rupture i komplikacija, ma svega...


Zenii draga, cestitam od srca!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

> Zenii draga, cestitam od srca!!! 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala Ljube :Heart:

----------


## Argente

Zenii, uh, baš me steglo oko srca čitajući, a istovremeno mi je ful drago da si ovako nagrađena nakon takvih grozota koje su ti se dogodile  :Heart: 
Ja sam imala VBAC, spremam se već godinu i pol da napišem priču ali nikako da stignem, ukratko: bilo je odlično.
Ali, nije da me itko nagovarao na to, dapače...ne znam u kojoj bolnici planiraš roditi, ali s takvom anamnezom prije da ćeš se morati boriti za VBAC nego za carski...

----------


## Zenii

Argente, baš mi je drago da je VBAC dobro prošao.. Planiram roditi na Sv. Duhu. Taj carski mi je toliko traumatično iskustvo, bila sam uspavana, dijete odmah prebačeno na Rebro, ma užas, a i oporavak je bio puno teži. Htjela bih probati vaginalno, ali vidjet ćemo kakav stav o tome imaju doktori na Sv Duhu....

----------


## Argente

Ako igdje u ZG, onda ćeš to uspjeti na Sv. Duhu...držim fige

----------


## Viki88

bokic evo da se javim malo ovdje.. ako se sjecate pisala sam za veliki cisticni higrom bebe, nalaz je stvarno bio los, spustao se niz leđa i sirio u trbuh, napravljen CVS koji je dosao uredan kariogram, 2tj nakon cvs-a sve ali sve se povuklo, nema ni h od higroma ni hidropsa.. organi su kako trebaju biti, beba se razvija tocno kako treba za sada, jedino su nasli neki problemcic na srcu alii moguce zbog preranog gledanja srca ,tako da to ponavljam za 2tj.. ali dr.kaze da to i ostane nije nesto zbog cega beba nemoze zivjeti. sad smo 19tt i guramo dan po dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zenii

Viki88 sretno i nadam se da će sve biti dobro do kraja. Vezano za srce, jesu li te uputili na fetalnu ehokardiografiju?

----------


## Viki88

> Viki88 sretno i nadam se da će sve biti dobro do kraja. Vezano za srce, jesu li te uputili na fetalnu ehokardiografiju?


da  tamo i je pronadeno to na srcu ali sam isla sa 16tt pa moguce da je samo prerano bilo . 5.7 opet kontrola na rebru

----------


## Purple Lu

Viki88 bas mi je drago sto je sve dobro, ne mogu ni zamisliti kroz sta si sve prosla cekajuci nalaze!!!! 
Koliko dugo se čeka na rebru za termin za fetalnu ehokardiografiju, kako se zove dr koji radi tu pretragu i da li mozda znas kada je na godisnjem? 

Mamita, srećko kako ste? Kako napreduju bebaci?

----------


## Mamita999

Bok curke, evo nas dvije smo super. Taman se spremamo na more. Bile smo prosli tjedan na anomaly scanu i sve je super. Bebica napreduje kako treba. Postala je zivahna tako da ju cesto osjetim kako se rita u trbuhu.  :Smile:  Saznala sam ovaj tjedan super stvar i to da ako ste RH negativni a muz pozitivan da je moguce utvrditi krvnu grupu bebe iz majcine krvi. Za dva tjedna imam kontrolu pa planiram traziti uputnicu. Kako si ti Purple Lu?

----------


## Viki88

> Viki88 bas mi je drago sto je sve dobro, ne mogu ni zamisliti kroz sta si sve prosla cekajuci nalaze!!!! 
> Koliko dugo se čeka na rebru za termin za fetalnu ehokardiografiju, kako se zove dr koji radi tu pretragu i da li mozda znas kada je na godisnjem? 
> 
> Mamita, srećko kako ste? Kako napreduju bebaci?


neznam ja sam preko veze dobila ranije ali rekle su cure u cekaoni da se ceka po 2 mj.. stvarno neznam kada je dr. Malčić na godisnjem, ali mozes probati na Srebrnjak kod doktorice koju svi hvale da je divna, ali koliko sam skuzila tamo se jos duze ceka
joj da bas sam se namucila i sad jos da to sa srcem prezivimo, svaki uvz mi je takav stres da je to strasno

----------


## Purple Lu

> Bok curke, evo nas dvije smo super. Taman se spremamo na more. Bile smo prosli tjedan na anomaly scanu i sve je super. Bebica napreduje kako treba. Postala je zivahna tako da ju cesto osjetim kako se rita u trbuhu.  Saznala sam ovaj tjedan super stvar i to da ako ste RH negativni a muz pozitivan da je moguce utvrditi krvnu grupu bebe iz majcine krvi. Za dva tjedna imam kontrolu pa planiram traziti uputnicu. Kako si ti Purple Lu?


Baš mi je drago da ste dobro!
A ja ti to ništ ne kužim za taj rh faktor!? Nisam još po tome ništa istraživala! 
Mi smo isto super, već uživamo na moru, popustile me mučnine i sad bi samo jela, baš se brinem jer imam osjećaj da svaki dan nabacim kilu gore, strašno, a ne mogu si pomoći, samokontrola nula!!! 

Viki88 hvala za info, ma ja ću onda najvjerojatnije otići privatno kod njega (Malčiča) jer mi se ne čeka tako dugo, još i godišnji treba uračunati pa se možda i duže od dva mjeseca čeka...
Samo hrabro, mislim da si najgore pregrmila, ako i bude nešto sa srcekom mislim da današnja medicina sve to uspješno rješava, ali držim fige da sve bude ok!!!

----------


## Mamita999

Purple Lu, sigurno znas jesi li pozitivna ili negativna RH grupa, to vidis iz testa krvne grupe koju si morala raditi za postupke (bar je kod nas bilo tako). Ajde super da su popustile mucnine. Sigurno si dosta izgubila, tako da ne brini, nadoknadujes sada a mozda je pojacan i apetiti od kupanja u moru. Ajme, mi jedva cekamo okupat se. Zagreb je previse paklen ljeti :D

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma znam da sam vadila ali ne znam šta predstavlja tj zašto je bitan taj rh faktor, ali nije ni važno, guglat ću ili pitati dr  :Smile:  

Sad ćete vi brzo, taman se more ugrijalo tako da će biti kupanja i uživanja!

----------


## Zenii

Viki88, sretno na idućem pregledu, nadam se da će nalaz biti super pa da u miru dočekate kraj trudnoće. Ako nešto i nije u redu sa srcem bitno je da će biti otkriveno na vrijeme tako da se možete pripremiti i poduzeti sve potrebne korake.

Purple Lu, na Rebru se za fetalnu čeka do 2 mjeseca, ali ako je hitno možeš nazvati i pokušati dogovoriti ranije termin. Mislim da je prof Malčić trenutno na GO, ja sam bila 17.og na kontroli, a prebacili su me sa 28.og upravo zbog GO. Na Rebru ti i dr Šarić radi fetalnu...

----------


## Viki88

mislim da imam neki urinoinfekt, imam nelagodu dolje a i dok mokrim pred kraj onaj neugodan osjecaj.. kaj mi je viniti posto su praznici i vikend? cekati ponedjeljak ili dezurni lijecnik/hitna.. kaj smijrm uzimati za olaksanje? znam da uvin ne smijem

----------


## Zenii

Viki88, piti jako puno vode i možeš čaj od brusnice.

----------


## EmaG.

Ne znam dal isto imam neku infekciju ili o čemu se radi, ali u zadnje vrijeme barem jednom na dan kad mokrim osjetim nešto što bi nazvala pritiskom u donjem dijelu trbuha. Neki dan sam isto kod mokrenja imala jake bolove, ali to su bili ligamenti jer mi je trbuh počeo rasti ko lud, pa i sad tu i tamo osjetim te bolove, ali brine me ovaj pritisak. 
Na anomaly scanu prije tjedan dana gin mi je samo napomenuo da je posteljica niže i iza i da malo više mirujem. Može li taj pritisak biti s tim povezan?

Naravno, jučer kad sam zvala ginekologa, sekretarica rekla da je od jučer pa do 28. na godišnjem  :Smile:  Nisam baš za ići u Petrovu opet i takve stvari, ne znam da je baš tako ozbiljno.

----------


## Viki88

ema taj pritisak ja imam non-stop, evo a.sve je ok, meni je posteljica s prijeda i beba nije pre nisko, normalno je a opet imam taj pritisak koji se poveca cim je malo mjehur pun.. valjda je sve to  normalno

----------


## EmaG.

> ema taj pritisak ja imam non-stop, evo a.sve je ok, meni je posteljica s prijeda i beba nije pre nisko, normalno je a opet imam taj pritisak koji se poveca cim je malo mjehur pun.. valjda je sve to  normalno


Hmm dobro, znači to je onda normalno. Ja sam se prepala da nije zbog spuštene posteljice, a nigdje ne mogu naći detaljnije o tome. 
Ugl, bitno da je dobro :Smile:

----------


## srećko

Hej curke
Napredujemo čini se sve..... i nekako se sve to posložilo. Ja sam pomalo dobro. Bebica raste, imam već prave nogometne utakmice po stomaku - 21 tj. smo dogurali. Na pregledu miom stoji, napokon, on s jedne - bebač s druge strane. Doktor je jako pozitivan...čak mi je predložio da planiramo more, ali ne otoke...... a ja ne smijem ništa puno. Sve po malo. Čim se malo opustim odmah bolovi na donjoj desnoj strani stomaka. Bakterija u urino me nije izbjegla. Antibiotici nisu pomogli. Sad smo na vodi i brusnici.... nadam se da ćemo tako malo po malo dogurati do listopada......

----------


## Purple Lu

Zeni hvala za info

Srećko super samo se drži, odlično da je dr pozitivan!
Ne znam jesi već pisala ali sam zaboravila, kad ti je termin?

----------


## srećko

Termin je 6.11. Bas sam na ovoj kontroli pitala za način poroda..... prerano je... kaže doktor. Nakon dva prirodna rado bih i sada, ali puno je otvorenih pitanja....

----------


## EmaG.

Srećko i Purple, sve smo tu negdje s terminima! Meni je 16.11., a i Viki ima nekih tjedan dana prije mene tako da se možda sretnemo negdje :Very Happy:

----------


## Purple Lu

Bome smo se poredale  :Smile: 
Ja ocekujem da cu prije termina roditi tako da ako netko od vas planira na sv.duhu roditi vidimo se!!!

----------


## Smajlich

Srecko zasto ne bi probala s receptom čs iz Posušja? U prve dvije trudnoce mi je zaista pomogao, pa cak i nakon poroda s e.coli. Evo link: https://www.coolinarika.com/recept/l...herichie-coli/

----------


## Viki88

> Srećko i Purple, sve smo tu negdje s terminima! Meni je 16.11., a i Viki ima nekih tjedan dana prije mene tako da se možda sretnemo negdje


i meni pisu dr. 16.11  :Very Happy:

----------


## srećko

Smajlich hvala puno na receptu. U pon dobijam nalaze. Ali razmišljam da svakako jednu kuru pripremim..... da se potpuno očistim bez obzira na nalaz. Recept je potpuno prirodan i ne može štetiti. 

Moram zaključiti da će naše bebe biti sve jedna do druge. Samo će da izlaze statusi.... “mi smo stigli, i mi i mi.....”

Ja sam pomalo ljuta na sebe. Počela sam ponovno druge stavljati ispred svojih potreba. Kao ja mogu..... aha, a onda strahujem par dana sto će biti sa nama dvoma. Psiha mi je od svih strahova i silnih bolova bas umorna. A ima još dosta do kraja. Molim Boga da ove moje ruke dočekaju to maleno biće...... to je valjda nedostatak moga stanja, puno odmaram i previše razmišljam i čitam....

----------


## Smajlich

Da, potpuno je prirodno i ne šteti. Ma samo polako, dan po dan. Ni moja psiha nije bolja, ali trudim se...drz’te se!

----------


## Angela2710

Pozdrav cure..molim vas pomoć ako nešto netko zna jer ću izludit od čekanja.. trudna sam 10+1 u 8tt na uzv je viđena fizioloska umbilikalna hernija kod bebe..dr.je rekao da će se samo povući da ne brinem i naručio me sa 10t na kontrolu..jučer i dalje ta izbocina vidljiva na trbuhu i pupkovini kaže da omfalokela nije al da nemože točno reći ni šta je al sumnja na crijeva jer ne vidi baš prostora u trbuscicu za njih...dal je netko imao sličnu situaciju rekli su mi da sa 12t će tek moći reći šta je ako se ne povuče a nadamo se svi da se hoće.. dal ce se povuči i šta da uopće mislim luda sam već od svega nemogu ni spavat ni jest ni ništa.. sa 12tjedana idem na kontrolu i radit nifty test

----------


## Smajlich

Od prekjučer probadanja u donjem dijelu stomka, bedra uzasno bole i evo sad mislim da je krenulo, trudovi nisu jos toliko bolni, ali ipak mi se ne čini da su lažni. Danas točno 38tt, od suta bi bila u 39.-om tjednu. Po svim mjerenjima ginekolog je zakljucio da cu ranije pa izgleda da je bio u pravu  :Unsure:  Strah me pomalo, jos najavljuju nevrime, nedjelja...aiii

----------


## Jadranka

Smajlich, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

> Smajlich, sretno!


Hvala! Ipak je to to, nema sumnje  :Wink:

----------


## Riri92

Sretno Smajlich!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zenii

Sretno Smajlich, neka bude brzo i što manje bolno

----------


## Smajlich

Hvala <3 Trudovi su se malo smanjili, ali su tu...jos uvijek izdržljivi...

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala <3 Trudovi su se malo smanjili, ali su tu...jos uvijek izdržljivi...


Sretno i svako dobro!

----------


## srećko

Drage moje, imamo li kakvu informaciju od Smajlich? Sto se dešava? Sve ok?

----------


## Babonka

Pozdrav cure!
Kratko sam trudna (6t+4d). Od jučer imam mucnine. Jutros sam i povracala i otisla sam sa posla kuci. I prije trudnoce sam imala glavobolje,ali danas mi glava puca. Što koristite? Popila sam Lupocet,ali mi ne pomaže ništa

----------


## Riri92

> Pozdrav cure!
> Kratko sam trudna (6t+4d). Od jučer imam mucnine. Jutros sam i povracala i otisla sam sa posla kuci. I prije trudnoce sam imala glavobolje,ali danas mi glava puca. Što koristite? Popila sam Lupocet,ali mi ne pomaže ništa


I mene muče jake glavobolje, ali ništa ne koristim. Lupocet mi je isto preslab, dođe mi kao da bombon pojedem.  :lool:  
Nekad mi magnezij pomogne da se barem ublaži bol.

----------


## Zenii

Babonka, meni je za glavobolju pomagalo piti što više vode i odspavati.

Smajlich, nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo i da se mazite..

----------


## eryngium

> I mene muče jake glavobolje, ali ništa ne koristim. Lupocet mi je isto preslab, dođe mi kao da bombon pojedem.  
> Nekad mi magnezij pomogne da se barem ublaži bol.


U ovoj drugoj trudnoći su me glavobolje proganjale 4 mjeseca. Probaj kombinovani prašak. Meni su ga donosili iz Srbije i spasio me. To je paracetamol s 50mg kofeina. Čak i da popiješ kavu u količini ispod 150-200mg ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Referiram se na američke studije i moju vlastitu.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

> U ovoj drugoj trudnoći su me glavobolje proganjale 4 mjeseca. Probaj kombinovani prašak. Meni su ga donosili iz Srbije i spasio me. To je paracetamol s 50mg kofeina. Čak i da popiješ kavu u količini ispod 150-200mg ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Referiram se na američke studije i moju vlastitu. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nisam ni znala da to postoji. Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Babonka

> U ovoj drugoj trudnoći su me glavobolje proganjale 4 mjeseca. Probaj kombinovani prašak. Meni su ga donosili iz Srbije i spasio me. To je paracetamol s 50mg kofeina. Čak i da popiješ kavu u količini ispod 150-200mg ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Referiram se na američke studije i moju vlastitu. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ajmeeee,hvala. Nadam se da ce mi to pomoći! Inače sam bila na Cafetinima..

----------


## martinaP

> Nisam ni znala da to postoji. Hvala!





> U ovoj drugoj trudnoći su me glavobolje proganjale 4 mjeseca. Probaj kombinovani prašak. Meni su ga donosili iz Srbije i spasio me. To je paracetamol s 50mg kofeina. Čak i da popiješ kavu u količini ispod 150-200mg ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Referiram se na američke studije i moju vlastitu. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ne moras po to ici u Srbiju, kod nas je to Panadol extra.

----------


## eryngium

> Ne moras po to ici u Srbiju, kod nas je to Panadol extra.


Tnx, ja pitala u dvije-tri ljekarne, svi me gledali kao da pitam jel prodaju karte za mjesec.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> U ovoj drugoj trudnoći su me glavobolje proganjale 4 mjeseca. Probaj kombinovani prašak. Meni su ga donosili iz Srbije i spasio me. To je paracetamol s 50mg kofeina. Čak i da popiješ kavu u količini ispod 150-200mg ne bi trebao smetati trudnoći. Referiram se na američke studije i moju vlastitu. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Daj pojasni koliko je to kave[emoji28]. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

> Daj pojasni koliko je to kave[emoji28]. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Evo, u detalje.  :Grin: 
http://www.kava.hr/Sadrzaj_kofeina_u...vima_kave.html

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> Daj pojasni koliko je to kave[emoji28].


Šta je, spava ti se i boli glava, a ne smiješ kafu ni kafetine, ha  :sherlock:

----------


## pak

> Šta je, spava ti se i boli glava, a ne smiješ kafu ni kafetine, ha


[emoji28], ne spava mi se. Budna svako jutro oko 5-6.Mjehur glumi budilicu.[emoji38] Nadam se da se kafe ne ću morati odreći kao prošli put. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## srećko

Prijedlog protiv glavobolje s obzirom da se s migrenom bas borim 
Tigrova mast 
Probala - djeluje, samo je jako važno reagirati čim krene bol. Inače ne vrijedi....

Cure.....imamo li kakav info za smajlich?

----------


## Argente

> [emoji28], ne spava mi se. Budna svako jutro oko 5-6.Mjehur glumi budilicu.[emoji38] Nadam se da se kafe ne ću morati odreći kao prošli put. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Znači...jesi?!!

----------


## pak

> Znači...jesi?!!


9.dnt beta 687
11.dnt 1751
Kaže beta da jesam[emoji16]. 
Sutra 1.utz pa će mo znati koliko nas je

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Aaaaa!!! Čestitam!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> 9.dnt beta 687
> 11.dnt 1751
> Kaže beta da jesam[emoji16]. 
> Sutra 1.utz pa će mo znati koliko nas je
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Cestitam od srca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> 9.dnt beta 687
> 11.dnt 1751
> Kaže beta da jesam[emoji16]. 
> Sutra 1.utz pa će mo znati koliko nas je
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pa ti valjda trojkice imas[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Aaaaa!!! Čestitam!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hvala[emoji846]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Pa ti valjda trojkice imas[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa i u prošloj t je bila skoro identična beta. 2 srca su kucala do 7-8 TT tako da...vjerujem da ih je ipak max dvoje [emoji28]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pa i u prošloj t je bila skoro identična beta. 2 srca su kucala do 7-8 TT tako da...vjerujem da ih je ipak max dvoje [emoji28]
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Preljepo draga.... sretno sutra i javi koliko srceka[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Vauuu pak, kakve vijesti..čestitam! I sretno sutra!

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke i od mene!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pak

Hvala žene[emoji846]. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ajde pak, valjda si se dosad vratila s ultrazvuka?

----------


## pak

> Ajde pak, valjda si se dosad vratila s ultrazvuka?


[emoji23][emoji23] jedva. 
Imamo 1 GM od 6 mm sa ŽV bez kcs još i 1 duplo manji. Utz je stari i nije bilo baš sve lijepo vidljivo a na novi nismo uspijeli doći. Gužva.
 Kontrola za 10 dana. Danas smo tek 4+5 tako da je rano ali pošto je bilo brljavnjena na 8dnt koje je stalo nakon pojačane doze progesterona imali smo pregled već danas.
I dalje su sve opcije moguće[emoji846]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> [emoji23][emoji23] jedva. 
> Imamo 1 GM od 6 mm sa ŽV bez kcs još i 1 duplo manji. Utz je stari i nije bilo baš sve lijepo vidljivo a na novi nismo uspijeli doći. Gužva.
>  Kontrola za 10 dana. Danas smo tek 4+5 tako da je rano ali pošto je bilo brljavnjena na 8dnt koje je stalo nakon pojačane doze progesterona imali smo pregled već danas.
> I dalje su sve opcije moguće[emoji846]
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Bit ce dvje bebe[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Pak, čestitke!!!

Cure, ima li koja blizu termina? Ja sam u 39 tjednu i čekam da krene...

----------


## Jadranka

Re


> Pak, čestitke!!!
> 
> Cure, ima li koja blizu termina? Ja sam u 39 tjednu i čekam da krene...


Isto tako! A nikakvih naznaka da se nesto dogadja. U tebe?

----------


## Zenii

Baš ništa, mislim da se jedino malo primirila i više mi se spava ovih dana. Inače sam poprilično poletna za ovako visoku trudnoću, danas provela 4 h kod frizera, nemam žgaravice ni nekih drugih poteškoća. Sutra pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.. Inače prošla je 3 kg i namjestila se..

----------


## Smajlich

Evo me napokon i samo kratko: porod je bio prirodan, u 8h ujutro 29.7. rođen je djecak, 3850/52, AA 10 u 39tt (38+1). Zadrzali su nas koji dan vise jer mu je bilirubin bio povisen, a i krv gušća (tzv.policitemija). Danas na kontroli bilirubin ukupni jos povisen (oko 100), ali u padu, a cak su se i eritrociti, hemoglobin i hematokrit (policitemija) vratili u normalu. Nije zut, dobro jede, iskljucivo doji i dobiva uredno na kilazi. Ipak me brine taj bilirubin...inace ustanovili smo gotovo pred izgon, da plodne vode gotovo i nije bilo. Kad je otisla-nemam pojma. Cestitke svima koje su u međuvremenu rodile i hvala svima koji su mislili na mene  :Kiss:

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Smajlich čestitaaam!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

> Ajme Smajlich čestitaaam!


 Hvala ❤️

----------


## Zenii

Čestitke Smajlich!!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

> Baš ništa, mislim da se jedino malo primirila i više mi se spava ovih dana. Inače sam poprilično poletna za ovako visoku trudnoću, danas provela 4 h kod frizera, nemam žgaravice ni nekih drugih poteškoća. Sutra pregled pa ćemo vidjeti.. Inače prošla je 3 kg i namjestila se..


Dobro zvuci  :Smile:  Moj je prosli tjedan procijenjen na oko 3300. Danas opet pregled. Bas sam se htjela pohvalit da ni ja nemam zgaravicu , kad me nocas po prvi put uhvatila  :Wink:  Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## srećko

Iskrene čestitke Smajlich!!

----------


## Zenii

Jadranka, ima li kakvih novosti, pomaka?
Ja jučer obavila pregled, otvorena 1-2 prsta, ali i dalje se ništa ne događa, čekaaamo..

----------


## LaraLana

> [emoji23][emoji23] jedva. 
> Imamo 1 GM od 6 mm sa ŽV bez kcs još i 1 duplo manji. Utz je stari i nije bilo baš sve lijepo vidljivo a na novi nismo uspijeli doći. Gužva.
>  Kontrola za 10 dana. Danas smo tek 4+5 tako da je rano ali pošto je bilo brljavnjena na 8dnt koje je stalo nakon pojačane doze progesterona imali smo pregled već danas.
> I dalje su sve opcije moguće[emoji846]
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pak draga čestitam  :Heart: 
Javi kako je prosao sad taj drugi uzv!

----------


## LaraLana

Ostale cure sretno i da sve prodje u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Jadranka, ima li kakvih novosti, pomaka?
> Ja jučer obavila pregled, otvorena 1-2 prsta, ali i dalje se ništa ne događa, čekaaamo..


Mi se vec mazimo  :Smile: ) Rodio se u ponedjeljak, trudovi poceli u 330 ujutro, odma bili na par minuta, pozurili u rodiliste, i u 715 je vec bio tu  :Smile: ) Danas nas pustaju kuci.

Sretno ti!  :Heart:

----------


## pak

Jadranka čestitam! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Jadranka čestitam od srca!!!
Ja sam mislila jutros da je krenulo, ali evo smirilo se

----------


## Riri92

Jadranka čestitam!  :Heart:  Uživajte u maženju!

----------


## Jadranka

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Zenii

Samo da javim da je stigla naša djevojčica, 50 cm i 3460 g, točno na termin. Porod je prošao brzo, bez komplikacija i bio je uspješan VBAC. Zapala me predivna i iskusna babica. Sada se mazimo i čekamo otpust doma...

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitke Zenii  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## j-la

Jaaaadroooo čestitam  :Heart: 

I vidim da zaostajem, Smajlich čestitam i tebi  :Heart: 

Zenii čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Samo da javim da je stigla naša djevojčica, 50 cm i 3460 g, točno na termin. Porod je prošao brzo, bez komplikacija i bio je uspješan VBAC. Zapala me predivna i iskusna babica. Sada se mazimo i čekamo otpust doma...


Čestitke! Uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Cure, cestitam-uzivajte! Kratak edit na moj post od prije par dana: ispred rađaone kad su mi donili dite na prvo mazenje, skuzila sam da sam rodila posebnog decka-malog Downića. Pedijatricu sam zvala odmah i rekla je da simptoma ima, ali ne toliko ocitih osim blago ukošenih ociju i jezika koji je virio van. Testiranje obavili i evo danas potvrdili. Sve je u redu, dobio je vise od kile u mjesec dana, samo doji, hipotone je muskulature, ali živahan poprilicno i zdravog srca, pluca i opcenito je sve ok, jedino nismo bili jos kod neuropedijatra i okuliste. Bit ce valjda i to dobro, nadam se. Inace uredna treca trudnoca, pracena kod socijalnog i kod privatnika na 5D. Nitko nije ni posumnjao na ovu dg. Dapace! Sto je tu je, nema vrimena za kukanje, idemo dan po dan. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Munkica

Cestitam, Zenii. 

Smajlich, najvaznije je da je malisa zdrav. Cestitke od srca!

----------


## EmaG.

Čestitke Zeni i Smajlich! Uživajte sa svojim smotuljcima. 

Smajlich, kak vam je prošao kombinirani?

----------


## Smajlich

> Čestitke Zeni i Smajlich! Uživajte sa svojim smotuljcima. 
> 
> Smajlich, kak vam je prošao kombinirani?


 Hvala vam <3  nikako, nisam ga radila. Vec unaprijed sam znala da ne zelim pobaciti u 20tt kad stizu rezultati amnio, tako da ni ostalo nije imalo smisla...tako je trebalo biti  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Hvala svima na čestitkama..

----------


## Jadranka

Smajlich  :Heart: 

Zvuci kao da je mali Marino stigao u briznu obitelj u kojoj ce mu bit dobro  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

> Smajlich 
> 
> Zvuci kao da je mali Marino stigao u briznu obitelj u kojoj ce mu bit dobro


potpisujem! smajlich, čestitam, posebni dječak donijet će puno ljubavi za sve vas u svome zdravom srcu

Jadro, i tebi čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

> Smajlich 
> 
> Zvuci kao da je mali Marino stigao u briznu obitelj u kojoj ce mu bit dobro


 Drago mi je da je baš nas izabrao, unatoč svemu...hvala ❤️

----------


## Smajlich

> potpisujem! smajlich, čestitam, posebni dječak donijet će puno ljubavi za sve vas u svome zdravom srcu
> 
> Jadro, i tebi čestitam


 hvala puno ❤️

----------


## srećko

Smajlich
Zbilja si posebna 
I od početka meni posebna podrška. Čuvaj svoga dječačića

----------


## srećko

Svim curama koje svoje smotuljcice gledaju neka uživaju, najviše sto mogu u posebnim trenucima prvih dana. Iskrene čestitke. 
Sve ste me ohrabrile, jako.
Mi smo danas punih 30 tj. Nije lako, dosta odmaram, bebica uživa - nadam se.... lijepo napreduje.
A ja još uvijek na utrogestanu, 3x2....miom se vrlo malo smanjio, samo da je izdržati još šest tjedana......o svojoj psihi vam ne želim pisati.....preumorna sam. 
Nakon njih dvije i predivne trudnoće koje sam imala ne mogu zamisliti da će ova do kraja čini se biti borbeno. Za sada se ne usudim zamišljati kako ću ponovno susresti moje malo biće..... kakav će to susret biti ❤️

----------


## Smajlich

> Smajlich
> Zbilja si posebna 
> I od početka meni posebna podrška. Čuvaj svoga dječačića


Hvala ❤️❤️ Jos malo i ti ces svoga bebača zagrliti...pozdrav od nas dvoje!

----------


## Riri92

Smajlich  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Hvala Tang  :Heart:

----------


## Zarica

Bok curke  :Smile:  Novija sam na forumu tako da se još snalazim što gdje piskarati  :Smile:  U petom mjesecu smo trenutno tako da će biti zimski bebač. 

Moje prvo pitanje - pijete li vi kavu? Onako pravu kofeinsku? Našla sam po netu puno toga protiv kave, pa opet i postove poput trebali bi smanjiti na dvije tri šalice dnevno (??). Za sada sam se prebacila na beskofeinsku, ali nekada bih baš srknula pravu tursku. 

Mome doktoru je više manje svako moje pitanje bedasto i što god ga pitam sve ja mogu (od svih ljekova u ljekarni do bilo kojeg sporta) tako da bih ipak čula iskustva iz prve ruke  :Smile: 

Pozdrav još jednooom :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

> Bok curke  Novija sam na forumu tako da se još snalazim što gdje piskarati  U petom mjesecu smo trenutno tako da će biti zimski bebač. 
> 
> Moje prvo pitanje - pijete li vi kavu? Onako pravu kofeinsku? Našla sam po netu puno toga protiv kave, pa opet i postove poput trebali bi smanjiti na dvije tri šalice dnevno (??). Za sada sam se prebacila na beskofeinsku, ali nekada bih baš srknula pravu tursku. 
> 
> Mome doktoru je više manje svako moje pitanje bedasto i što god ga pitam sve ja mogu (od svih ljekova u ljekarni do bilo kojeg sporta) tako da bih ipak čula iskustva iz prve ruke 
> 
> Pozdrav još jednooom


Meni je ginekolog rekao da mogu dvije šalice dnevno.  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam pila salicu do dvije dnevno. Al uglavnom s aparata/iz kafica. Pila bi i tursku doma, al mi nekako nije prijala.

----------


## EmaG.

Zarice čestitam! Ja isto čekam zimsku bebicu :Wink: 

Ja sam prestala piti kavu, ali čisto iz svog nekog mira tako se bolje osjećam, ali često sam čula da nije problem popiti šalicu, dvije. Pogotovo u kasnijoj trudnoći. 
Pila sam do sad te beskofeinske, ali žalibože nazvat to kavom :Coffee:

----------


## milasova8

> Jaaaadroooo čestitam 
> 
> I vidim da zaostajem, Smajlich čestitam i tebi 
> 
> Zenii čestitam





> Samo da javim da je stigla naša djevojčica, 50 cm i 3460 g, točno na termin. Porod je prošao brzo, bez komplikacija i bio je uspješan VBAC. Zapala me predivna i iskusna babica. Sada se mazimo i čekamo otpust doma...


Cestitam !!

----------


## milasova8

> Jaaaadroooo čestitam 
> 
> I vidim da zaostajem, Smajlich čestitam i tebi 
> 
> Zenii čestitam





> Drago mi je da je baš nas izabrao, unatoč svemu...hvala ❤️


Smajlich <3

----------


## Riri92

Maloprije sam se sagnula i presjekla me jaka bol dolje nisko iznad stidne kosti. Legla sam i sad se smanjuje nekako postupno. U 10. tjednu sam. Ne znam što da radim.. Nisam kući nego na moru. Da tražim tu nekog ginekologa ili je dovoljno pratiti? Jel se netko susreo s tim?

----------


## Jadranka

Ja bi rekla da su nekakva probadanja vrlo cesta u prvom tromjesecju. Ako se ipak ne smanji, odi kod ginekologa, cisto da te smiri.

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Jadranka, sad je dobro. Valjda je onda to normalno.  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Imas li mozda problema s zatvorom? Meni je to uzrokovalo jaka probadanja bas kakva opisujes

----------


## Riri92

> Imas li mozda problema s zatvorom? Meni je to uzrokovalo jaka probadanja bas kakva opisujes


Nemam. Ovo je baš bilo čudno, kao da sam zgnječila neki organ unutra.  :Confused:

----------


## Beti3

Riri, vjerojatno ti tijelo tako pokazuje da usporiš. Na svim poljima svojih interesa  :Smile: 
Trudnoća nije bolest, naravno, ali je drugo stanje, pa poslušaj tijelo.
Maternica ti je još u maloj zdjelici, tek će za koja 2 tjedna izviriti iznad stidne kosti, pa joj je najbliži organ mjehur  :Smile:  možda je u njemu problem.

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, vjerojatno ti tijelo tako pokazuje da usporiš. Na svim poljima svojih interesa 
> Trudnoća nije bolest, naravno, ali je drugo stanje, pa poslušaj tijelo.
> Maternica ti je još u maloj zdjelici, tek će za koja 2 tjedna izviriti iznad stidne kosti, pa joj je najbliži organ mjehur  možda je u njemu problem.


Da, moguće da sam malo i pretjerala. I danas se osjećam bezveze tako da definitivno usporavam sa svime.  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Taj bol ti je verovatno jer si se sagnula  :Smile:  Kao sto beti rece, materica je jos uvek ispod stidne kosti, ali jeste narasla. Ne osecas je kao loptu, ali te pritisce u maloj karlici. Normalno je da ponekad uradimo pokret koji nije zgodan za novonastalu anatomsku situaciju, pa osetimo grc/probadanje/bol. U svakom slucaju je dobro oslusnuti telo, mozda ce ti dati hint kako da se saginjes u prvom trimestru trudnoce :D

----------


## anita83

Da sigurno si se nezgodno sagela  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Da. Ponovilo se još jednom u sličnoj situaciji, tako da mi je sad sve jasno.  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

Nemoj se saginjat u struku, nego cucni u onaj siroki cucanj - squat.

----------


## *mamica*

Mamice trudnice, uzima li netko od vas nadomjestak zeljeza? Lijecnica mi je prepisala Globifer tablete jer, navodno, ne uzrokuju nuspojave, ali mene danas, cetvrti dan uzimanja, uzasno boli zeludac i imam mucnine. Na stolici sam vec drugi dan vidjela uobicajene promjene.

----------


## Viki88

ja sam u prvoj trudnoci cijelu trudnocu hefferol.. osim crne stolice nikakvih drugih tegoba nisam imala

----------


## Zarica

Ja inace imam problema s nedostatkom zeljeza. Pila sam do sestog mjeseca elevit tablete, ali one s pojacanim zeljezom. Verzija je ista kao i obicne elevit osim sto ima pojacano zeljezo, a nema joda. Doktor mi je rekao da nema veze za jod, da ga ionako dobivam kroz normalnu prehranu. Nisam imala stvarno nikakvih problema do sada (doduse, mozda mi je i pomoglo to sto nemam mengu :Smile:  inace su mi obilnije menstruacije pa  se s tim izgubi i zeljezo) Sada sam u sestom mjesecu i zamjenila sam ovu verziju s elebaby.

----------


## Zarica

Bok mame  :Smile:  Zanima me ima li netko iskustva s autom s troja vrata? Je li to prenezgodno kada su autosjedalice u pitanju? Ne čini mi se tako strašno, ali zapravo nemam pojma  :Smile:  Našli smo neki lijepi novi autić s troja vrata pa sada razmišljamo bi li to bio problem...

----------


## Razer

Pozdrav svima.
Novi sam pa isprike ako pišem na krivom mjestu.

Supruga je u 16t i 6d je danas. Na prošlom UZV je bilo sve uredno, beba se razvijala dobro i sve je bilo idilično. U ponedjeljak na redovnom pregledu je njena doktorica rekla da beba ima cistu na bubregu i poslala nas je u bolnicu. Tamo su ponovo napravili UZV i rekli su da radi o 2 ciste. Na mjestima oba bubrega i da su simetrične, preko 1,5 cm svaka. Preporučili su nam Nifty Plus i odmah smo izvadili krv i sad čekamo rezulatate. Jučer nas zovu iz bolnice da dođemo da bi doktorica koja je prva u bolnici napravila UZV ponovila sa glavnom doktoricom. 
Nalaz je bio još gori. Navodno se radi o 3 ciste, a želudac se ne vidi, navodno nije ni jedna potkoljenica vidljiva.  :Sad:  Malo nam je to previše sve bilo, osjetio sam ogroman teret u stomaku, baš me to potreslo, a o supruzi da i ne pričam.
Doktorica se stvarno potrdudila i rekla da je sve to jako neobično ali zbog niskog tjedna da nije sigurna i preporučila nam dr. Kosa. Po njenim riječima je on jedan od najboljih ultrasoničara u Hrvatskoj.

Zvali smo ga jučer i nije se javio da bi nas nazvao jučer u 20:30 da se ispriča što nije bio prije dostupan. Rekao je kad dobijemo rezulate Niftiya da mu se odmah javimo i da će nas svakako primiti makar i nakon zadnjeg pacjenta u tom danu.

Ja sam smireniji, a supruga je dosta potresena, naravno prva trudnoća nam je. I ja sam ali moram biti podrška i pokušavat ju oraspložit. Bojim se da 3 UZV nisu mogla toliko pogrješiti ali pokušate ćemo sve da bude dobro...

Sad je moje pitanje, što ako ne bude? Ako je stvarno beba nerazvijena i nema želudac, te potkoljenicu ako su te ciste problem, kako se prekida trudnoća u tom stadiju? Jeste li imali sličnih iskustva, kako se poslje nositi s tim?
Hvala svima na komentarima, svaki savjet će dobro doći

----------


## Beti3

Može se, ali možda je bolje da o tim opcijama ne razmišljate dok ne budete sigurni u dijagnozu.
Vas dvoje morate odlučiti, liječnici će vam pomoći u tome, ali krajnja je odluka vaša. 
Užasno je to, znam, drž'te se. Ima tema o tome na Roditelji anđela, i još ponegdje na forumu.

----------


## Argente

U tim tjednima se kod nas uglavnom radi inducirani porod.
Možda sada psihološki i nije dobar moment da guglate o tome, ali ako unaprijed želite biti informirani i spremni na sve opcije...žao mi je što ste se našli u takvoj situaciji.
Nadam se da će se situacija preokrenuti i da ćete se na ovu temu vratiti s dobrim vijestima. Držte se  :Heart:

----------


## Razer

Dobili smo još jedno mišlejnje dr. Rosse. Stvarno se potrudio i 2 sata je radio UZV i pokušavao nas ohrabriti ali ipak ništa od toga. Želudac se nije razvio uopće, postoje ciste na oba bubrega koje ih prekrivaju, a i bradica je čudnog oblika. Sve upućuje na neki sindrom koji je povezan s bubrezima i oblikom lica. Još čekamo rezultate Nifty Plusa i nakon toga idemo kod dr. Kosa jer smo dobili preporuku da je najbolje imati što više mišlenja jer je ovo sad 17 t i kada budu rezultati i kad odemo kod Kosa bit će već 18t. 
Rekao nam je dr. Rosso da se inducira porod. Nadam se da će to samo sve brzo proći i da neće tu biti problema da probamo što prije na to sve zaboraviti. Ovo je sad stalno u zraku i stalno je teret kada još sve traje...

----------


## mandi2

pozdrav svima, evo da ostavim naše iskustvo. Imam 31 god, i jednog zdravog dečka od 2god. U drugoj trudnoći u 10tt izmjeren je uvećan nuhalni 4,2mm. Poslani smo na Sveti Duh gdje su izmjerili NN 4,6mm i dijagnosticirali septirani cistični higrom.
Ovaj nalaz je dosta loš i nitko ti ne zna reći ni uzrok ni ishod, sve se svodi na statistiku, rečeno nam je 50-60% šanse za kromosomske anomalije i 30% šanse za strukturalne anomalije. Svijet nam se srušio. Slijedile su neprospavane noći i grozno iščekivanje rezultata.
Za amnio se mora čekati 16tt, a CVS se može raditi već u 11tt. Radili smo CVS i on je srećom došao normalan, saznali smo da čekamo dečka. Nakon toga smo svaka dva tjedna išli na ultrazvuk radi pregleda na strukturne anomalije.
Naravno pretražili smo sve moguće o tome na internetu ne bi li našli na koje pozitivno iskustvo. Na hrvatskom nema previše iskustava ali na engleskom ima više informacija i pozitivnih ishoda koji onda daju nekakvu nadu. 
U 22tt smo išli na Rebro kod dr. Malčića na ultrazvuk srca, jer su od strukturnih anomalija najčešće one vezane uz srce. Tamo je isto sve bilo ok, ali smo trebali doći još jednom u 34tt i onda poslije poroda opet jer kad je srce ovako malo, teže se vide neke nepravilnosti.
Na kraju smo dobili zdravog dečka. Na narednom pregledu kod dr. Malčića je dijagnosticiran "ventricular septal defect", to je neka mala rupica na srcu ali nije potrebna operacija, samo redovne kontrole, očekuje se da će se rupica sama zatvoriti.

Znam da je ovakva dijagnoza zastrašujuća i znam koliko je nama pomoglo kada bi pročitali nečije pozitivno iskustvo pa zato ostavljam svoje tu...

----------


## EmaG.

U 35. tjednu sam i negdje od kraja 33. ili početka 34. imam jake bolove u desnoj ruci, popračene sa utrnućem ruke, pogotovo prva tri prsta. To se najčešće javlja po noći i onda se moram dići i hodati dok ne prođe. Probala sam sve živo, od masaže do stavljanja ruke u svaki mogući položaj, ali jednostavno ruka je utrnuta i boli toliko da se ne može spavati. Doslovno me bol budi i to 6-7 puta po noći. Ne moram ni pričati koliko sam neispavana od toga, ali sam počela i izbjegavati odlaske u krevet jer znam da onda počinje ta bol... čitala sam da je povezano sa progesteronom i omekšavanjem žila, ali mene zanima da li ste i vi to imale pred kraj trudnoće, da li prolazi prije ili tek nakon poroda, koliko dugo vam je trajalo i da li se može napraviti nešto da se ta bol smanji, pa makar toliko da se može spavati?
I naravno, da li me to treba zabrinuti? Nije mi nitko to do sad spominjao da je imao, pa ne znam jel nešto što treba izgurati ili je naznaka nečega?

----------


## Jadranka

Nisam imala bolove, al ruka mi je definitivno ponekad trnula po noci pred kraj trudnoce. Narocito ona na kojoj je bio neki prsten. Ako imas kakav prsten, skini. Al trnula je i bez prstena. Vise mi uopce ne trne. Ne znam kad je prestalo, mislim da odma poslije poroda.

----------


## EmaG.

> Nisam imala bolove, al ruka mi je definitivno ponekad trnula po noci pred kraj trudnoce. Narocito ona na kojoj je bio neki prsten. Ako imas kakav prsten, skini. Al trnula je i bez prstena. Vise mi uopce ne trne. Ne znam kad je prestalo, mislim da odma poslije poroda.


Nemam nikakvo prstenje na prstima, tako da to nije problem. A što se tiče utrnutosti to bi još i mogla ignorirati i spavati, ali bol je baš iritantno jaka

----------


## Jadranka

Prvo utrne pa boli? Sad mi zvuci ko da je i mene znala bolit, al nisam skroz sigurna. Ko da je proslo sto godina  :Wink:  Mislim da je to normalno, al da budes mirna, najbolje da pitas doktoricu opce prakse ili ginekologinju.

----------


## EmaG.

> Prvo utrne pa boli? Sad mi zvuci ko da je i mene znala bolit, al nisam skroz sigurna. Ko da je proslo sto godina  Mislim da je to normalno, al da budes mirna, najbolje da pitas doktoricu opce prakse ili ginekologinju.


Da, počne trnuti i onda se bol počne širiti od šake mišićem do lakta. Morat ću sutra navratiti kod doktorice ili pričekati pregled u petak pa pitati gin. 

Ah, nadam se da ću i ja tako zaboraviti na tu bol čim prođe  :Klap:

----------


## *mamica*

Situacija je ovakva: otjece mi plodna voda cijelo poslijepodne, ako u roku od 24h ne krene porod, idem na indukciju  :Sad:  to jos nisam iskusila i prilicno me strah.. vibrajte da krene!

----------


## milasova8

> Situacija je ovakva: otjece mi plodna voda cijelo poslijepodne, ako u roku od 24h ne krene porod, idem na indukciju  to jos nisam iskusila i prilicno me strah.. vibrajte da krene!


Ooo pa ti si jos uvijek trudna- :Wink:  Obzirom na ono ispadanje sluznog cepa..
Vibram da krenu trudovi i da bude expresan porod!

----------


## Jadranka

Sretno  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Ema, jesi bila do doktorice?

----------


## *mamica*

> Ooo pa ti si jos uvijek trudna- Obzirom na ono ispadanje sluznog cepa..
> Vibram da krenu trudovi i da bude expresan porod!


Daaa, sve nesto ide pomalo, u etapama. Ctg mi ocitava male trudove koje ja ne osjecam, pa se nadam da ce ipak ici sve samo od sebe.

----------


## EmaG.

Mamice, nisam ulovila nigdje, koji si tjedan?
U svakom slučaju sretno i vibramo da sve brzo i dobro prođe  :Wink:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, jesi bila do doktorice?


Nisam kod doktorice, ali idem u petak na uvz pa ću pitati šta misle. Čitala sam dosta o tome da zna biti povezano sa progesteronom, pa izgleda da me to zadesilo. Bolje sad nego prije, jer sam čitala da se nekim ženama javilo oko 15. tjedna :Nope:

----------


## Viki88

> pozdrav svima, evo da ostavim naše iskustvo. Imam 31 god, i jednog zdravog dečka od 2god. U drugoj trudnoći u 10tt izmjeren je uvećan nuhalni 4,2mm. Poslani smo na Sveti Duh gdje su izmjerili NN 4,6mm i dijagnosticirali septirani cistični higrom.
> Ovaj nalaz je dosta loš i nitko ti ne zna reći ni uzrok ni ishod, sve se svodi na statistiku, rečeno nam je 50-60% šanse za kromosomske anomalije i 30% šanse za strukturalne anomalije. Svijet nam se srušio. Slijedile su neprospavane noći i grozno iščekivanje rezultata.
> Za amnio se mora čekati 16tt, a CVS se može raditi već u 11tt. Radili smo CVS i on je srećom došao normalan, saznali smo da čekamo dečka. Nakon toga smo svaka dva tjedna išli na ultrazvuk radi pregleda na strukturne anomalije.
> Naravno pretražili smo sve moguće o tome na internetu ne bi li našli na koje pozitivno iskustvo. Na hrvatskom nema previše iskustava ali na engleskom ima više informacija i pozitivnih ishoda koji onda daju nekakvu nadu. 
> U 22tt smo išli na Rebro kod dr. Malčića na ultrazvuk srca, jer su od strukturnih anomalija najčešće one vezane uz srce. Tamo je isto sve bilo ok, ali smo trebali doći još jednom u 34tt i onda poslije poroda opet jer kad je srce ovako malo, teže se vide neke nepravilnosti.
> Na kraju smo dobili zdravog dečka. Na narednom pregledu kod dr. Malčića je dijagnosticiran "ventricular septal defect", to je neka mala rupica na srcu ali nije potrebna operacija, samo redovne kontrole, očekuje se da će se rupica sama zatvoriti.
> 
> Znam da je ovakva dijagnoza zastrašujuća i znam koliko je nama pomoglo kada bi pročitali nečije pozitivno iskustvo pa zato ostavljam svoje tu...


moje iskustvo je gotovo identucno vasem samo sto je kod nas u 10tt dijagnosticiran septirani cisticni higrom od 7mm koji se spustao niz leđa i sirio u trbusnu supljinu, pocetni hidrops.. isto na sv.duhu odraden CVS koji je dosao uredan,a 2 tjedna nakon CVS-a se sve povuklo, nigdje vise ni naborica,higroma,hidropsa.
uvz srca kod dr.malčića isto super.. sada sam 36+3 i evo odbrojavamo zadnje tjedne do naseg deckica  :Heart:

----------


## Zarica

Bok cure! Jucer i danas sam pila caj od bazge jer mi se cini da krecem biti bolesna. Sad sam na internetu naletila na informaciju da se bazga nikako ne smije piti u trudnoci zbog stetnog utjecaja na mamu i bebu. Cak da moze izazvati spontati. Nemam pojma, cujem to prvi puta ali malo me prepalo. Ima li tko kakva saznanja o ovome?

----------


## Riri92

> Bok cure! Jucer i danas sam pila caj od bazge jer mi se cini da krecem biti bolesna. Sad sam na internetu naletila na informaciju da se bazga nikako ne smije piti u trudnoci zbog stetnog utjecaja na mamu i bebu. Cak da moze izazvati spontati. Nemam pojma, cujem to prvi puta ali malo me prepalo. Ima li tko kakva saznanja o ovome?


Mene je ginekolog sam upozorio na zabranjene čajeve. Znam da je među njima bila i bazga, ali nisam dalje ništa proučavala jer ja i inače popijem čaj možda dvaput godišnje, ako i toliko.

----------


## Viki88

jao to sa tim cajevima je bas zeznuto, prvih par mj.me prala uzasna mucnina i zgaravica i mama mi skuha neki caj koji odlicno pomaze za to.. od Zove ili tako nesto ..ja ga popila ne razmisljajuci, nakon par min idem ja guglati i naravno ne smijr se u trudnoci. kao izaziva trudove i prijevremeni porod. naravno to u vecim kolicinama vjerojatno

----------


## Beti3

Bazga je zova. To su dva naziva iste biljke.

----------


## Zarica

A dobro, sve proslo ok. Sad se drzim ciste brusnice i lista maline, to je valjda provjereno dobro :Smile:  Ma ni ja nisam čajoljubac, ali nikako da se rijesim te nekakve lagane prehlade/grlobolje/glavobolje. S obzirom na dozvoljene ljekove ne preostaje mi ništa osim čaja :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Ma mislim da bi trebala popiti malo više tog čaja da se nešto dogodi. Ja sam isto imala fail s bazginim sokom u trudnoći, napravila ga mama, polokala sam litara i litara dok nisam čula da je štetan...ništa se nije dogodilo, al sam ga ipak poslije reducirala na tipa jednu čašu u dva dana.

----------


## Viki88

> Bazga je zova. To su dva naziva iste biljke.


onda nije zova ,nije od bazge bio to znam ,nesto slicno

----------


## Rominka

Tolike sam drage zenskice ispratila od pocetaka preko trudnoca pa kasnijih slatkih problema. Vjerovala sam da ce doci jednom i nas trenutak i evo ga. Napokon se prijavljujem na ovaj dugo ocekivani podforum. 
Naime, danas smo 12+2 i cekamo blizance  :Heart:  :Heart:  odradili smo prenatalni i sad cekamo rezultate. Ide polagano, jedan dan sve pet a drgi malo muke i puno spavanja. Ali, sretno iz dana u dan.

----------


## EmaG.

> Tolike sam drage zenskice ispratila od pocetaka preko trudnoca pa kasnijih slatkih problema. Vjerovala sam da ce doci jednom i nas trenutak i evo ga. Napokon se prijavljujem na ovaj dugo ocekivani podforum. 
> Naime, danas smo 12+2 i cekamo blizance  odradili smo prenatalni i sad cekamo rezultate. Ide polagano, jedan dan sve pet a drgi malo muke i puno spavanja. Ali, sretno iz dana u dan.


Čestitam Rominka! Uživaj u svemu :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Rominka  :Heart:   :Heart: 
divno, divno, divno, divno!
jako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka  
> divno, divno, divno, divno!
> jako sam sretna zbog tebe


Ginger, puno je godinica iza nas, ali eto maraton se blizi kraju.  :Kiss:  hvala <3

----------


## Riri92

Čestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Tanči

Rominka,
Čestitam od [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Rominka, jesi se načekala, ali sad si najslavnija trudnica na forumu  :Smile: )

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Rominka cestitam! Koja borba covjece...

Mi smo uspjeli eto sklepati plusic nakon cca4god zadnji ciklus prije inseminacije  :Shock: 
Sreca neizmjerna, danas 5+2, prvi pregled na tocno 7tt.
Brinem se stalno jer nemam ama nikakve simptome trudnoce osim sto nemam mengu. Kuzim ja da je to sve full rano i da vjerojatno trebam biti i sretna jer se dobro osjecam ali nemam mira zbog toga iskreno. 
Ima jos takvih slucajeva da malo smirim zivce?  :Grin:

----------


## Sanrio

Rominka, čestitala sam na drugoj temi ali da čestitam još jednomni ovdje! :Smile: 
Evo da se i ja prijavim...nekako nikako da se priviknem da sam trudna a eto me u 16 tt!

----------


## Sanrio

> Rominka cestitam! Koja borba covjece...
> 
> Mi smo uspjeli eto sklepati plusic nakon cca4god zadnji ciklus prije inseminacije 
> Sreca neizmjerna, danas 5+2, prvi pregled na tocno 7tt.
> Brinem se stalno jer nemam ama nikakve simptome trudnoce osim sto nemam mengu. Kuzim ja da je to sve full rano i da vjerojatno trebam biti i sretna jer se dobro osjecam ali nemam mira zbog toga iskreno. 
> Ima jos takvih slucajeva da malo smirim zivce?


Bez brige, tako ti je bilo i meni!  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, jesi se načekala, ali sad si najslavnija trudnica na forumu )


aaaa daj, ne zezaj me  :Embarassed: 
osim sto sam cure ispratila, i zakona se namijenjala dok mi nije doslo,iz guzice u glavu! Uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse!

----------


## Viki88

evo da se i ja javim ovdje ,danas se rodio nas zdravi deckic 3190g i 50 cm.  :Heart: 
rominka cestitke od srca, zasluzeno 2 srca kucaju kod vas  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

Vike, cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## MalaRiba

Ajme draga draga draga Romina! Od srca najveće čestitke na svijetu, predivna najhrabrija ženo. Nemaš pojma koliko me ovo razveselilo! Najljepšu trudnoću želim!

----------


## Rominka

> Ajme draga draga draga Romina! Od srca najveće čestitke na svijetu, predivna najhrabrija ženo. Nemaš pojma koliko me ovo razveselilo! Najljepšu trudnoću želim!


 :Kiss:  :Love:   Hvala draga! Za sad sve teče lipo, narasli su moji mali ljudi, prate se, odgovaraju tjednima i napokon sam narucena za tri tjedna.

----------


## Isabel

Rominka,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart: ! Presretna sam zbog tebe!! Divno!

----------


## Rominka

> Rominka, ! Presretna sam zbog tebe!! Divno!


Hvaaaalaaa  :Kiss:

----------


## alga

> *osim sto sam cure ispratila,* i zakona se namijenjala dok mi nije doslo,iz guzice u glavu! Uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse!


Draga draga Rominka!  :Very Happy: 
Sada sam vidjela prekrasnu vijest, i čestitam ti od svega srca.. svaka čast na tolikom strpljenu i upornosti, na kraju se to sve ipak isplati.. Ne znam sjećaš li me se, zajedno smo odbrojavale prije 13 godina (i jednom popile kavu), i od onda se nadam da i ti ugledaš svoj plusić, i žao mi je da je toliko vremena prošlo, ali ti se nisi dala, i evo došao taj dan!!
Uživaj draga moja, želim ti najbezbrižniju trudnoću do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Alga, draga <3 bili su to počeci, i eto nadam se da se primicemo kraju! A onda mozemo i na drugu kavicu ❤️

----------


## MonaLi

Sretno svim curama i čestitam na trudnoćama  :Klap: 

Prijavljujem se i ja, 12dnt beta 475, danas mi je 14dnt i vadim kasnije opet betu  :Smile: 
Malo me brine jer starije dijete stalno nosim na rukama, ali nadam se da to nije veliki problem  :Unsure:

----------


## Rominka

MonaLi cestitam ❤️ Imamo jos jednu trudnicu sa malim misom kuci a ona jos k tome iscekuje twinsice. Zelim dosadnu trudnocu  :Wink:

----------


## rokas

Da se i ja prijavim ovdje.
Danas smo 7+1
Prošli petak culi ❤️, jedno iako imam dvije gs.... Idem opet u petak na pregled pa cu znati vise... 
Doma imam jednog mišića od 4 godine

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ako koji put ne tipnes na "strahove..." Jesi li zaista trudan? :mrgeen:

Zamolila bi vas dobre zene i iskusne trudnice za savjet. 
Tlak ovih dana: 144/97, 125/96, 139/82, 134/94 
Nakon ovog 144/97 mi je gin rekao da pratim par dana i dodem ako bude poviseni, da li radi ovih vrijednosti moram ici ili je to sve okej? Ne bi bas htjela bezveze dolaziti, a tlak mi nije bas neko polje o kojem znam puno. 
Inace osjecam se normalno.

----------


## j-la

Jagodice, koliki je bio prije trudnoće?
Moj normalni je 110/75, da mi toliko naraste, ja bih vjerovatno bolnice zaradila.
Ovo tvoje su povišene vrijednosti i svakako obavijesti svog gina.

----------


## Jadranka

Jagodice, ja bi isto otisla kod ginekologa.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

E pa to je problem kaj pojma nemam jer nikad nisam pratila. Na onom kucnom mi je uvijek bio malo nizi, ali navodno da oni bas nisu mjerodavni. 
Bum ispratila onda jos danas, da vidim kak se krece.

----------


## Argente

Nije strahota, al je, povišen ti je.
Koliko sam upućena, veći problem je visina donjeg. Mislim da ćeš morat otić.
Jel ga mjeriš kako spada, ono u stanju mirovanja i to?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Da, da. Prazan mjehur, naslonjena ledja, noge nisu prekrizene, gledam da prije toga bas niti ne pricam niti ne zurim... I tak. To sam cula za donji da...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Dobila uputnicu za bolnicu. Cak vise radi tog donjeg, srcanog. Nis strasno, pregled i obrada. 
Hvala na savjetima!

----------


## žužy

Draga *Rominka*,čestitam od sveg srca,baš sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## Argente

Hej žužy...svaki put kad se javiš, odskrolam do dna tvog potpisa da vidim hoće li se ukazati još jedno srce  :Heart:  
Više ne idete u postupke?

----------


## Rominka

> Draga *Rominka*,čestitam od sveg srca,baš sam sretna zbog tebe!


Hvala draga ❤️ 
Kako je kod vas?

----------


## Šušamuša

Dobar dan svima. Ja sam tek pristigla do vas

----------


## Šušamuša

Ne znam zašto mi se ne vidi cijeli zadnji post...
Uglavnom strahovi su sveprisutni u meni ćim sam ugledala +..
Jučer bila kod gina, danas idem vadit betu..
Nalaz grav Hbd10
Ab spontaneus...
Isplakala ocean suza...
Pokušavali smo 2 godine i nismo uspijeli ostat trudni,  mišljenje 2 gina je bilo da ja više nit ne mogu ostat trudna i sad evo...
Plus ko kuća i sreća ujutro i onda "šamar" popodne..

----------


## AliceInChains

Zdravo, da li je neka od vas u prvom trimestru trudnoce uzimala Eritrimicin i da li je na krjau sve bilo OK? Doktor je rekao da je bolje ne piti lijekove u ovom periodu (9+1 sam) ali da je stetnije ostaviti infekciju netretiranu tako da ide po principu onoga sto je opet sigurnije za bebu. Htio je cekati drugi trimestar ali na osnovu jacine infekcije je rekao ODMAH poceti sa terapijom. Uz Eritromicin sam dobila i vaginalete (ampicilin, gentamicin i nistatin) koje se trenutno spravljaju u apoteci. Hvala unaprijed na dijeljenju iskustva. Pored Ureplazme imam izolovan i proteus uauerus ali mali broj pa sad ne cilja toliko na njega.

Citala sam temu i vidim kako neki spominju da se antibiotici ne smiju do 12. sedmice ali moj doktor je rekao da zbog ovako zestoke infekcije ne mozemo cekati ni dan te da odmah krenem sa terapijom.

----------


## inada

Ne znam gdje bi pitala pa cu ovdje. Danas smo 6tt, jucer ujutro na papiru prilikom brisanja sluz i sukrvica, panika i pravac kod dr. Na uzv se vidi gestacijska i zumanjcana, za otkucaje je jos rano kaze dr. Ne vidi razlog krvarenju i kaze sve je ok, u petak ponovo na uzv. Krvarenje prestalo i sad je sve cisto, povremano na papiru kao neki smedi tanko koncic. I od jucer povremeno osjetim lagane grceve u maternici nalik onima kao pred menstruaciju ali puno blaze. Zanima me da li smijem piti magnezij tj. da li bi magnezij ublazio te grceve? Ako da koji preporucujete? U svoj onoj panici jucer zaboravila pitat dr. Na terapiji sam utrogestan, folacin i aspirin

----------


## kli_kli

Ne bih znala za magnezijum (ne moze skoditi), ali sam u tri od cetiri uspesne trudnoce krvaruckala, sukrvaruckala i smedjarila do minimalno 12. nedelje, a s drugim detetom do oko 16. nedelje. Cuvaj se i osluskuj telo, ali cisto da znas da se mogu javljati naznake krvarenja a da je apsolutno sve okej  :Smile:  Srecni praznici!

----------


## Riri92

Može ti pomoći magnezij, meni je pomogao. Samo ne znam kako ide u kombinaciji s tom terapijom, i jel ima neke veze, pa ne bih ništa posebno savjetovala. Najbolje da ti ginekolog kaže koliko ga trebaš piti i koji.  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Danas smo imali anomaly, na 19+3tt i saznali da je jedna curka i jedan deckic. Prate se s minimalnom razlikom, imaju odvojene posteljice, jedna je sprijeda a druga straga i dr je jako zadovoljan time - kaze da je manja sansa za komplikacije. Mjerili su i cerviks, 48mm. Uglavnom je sve za pet. No zbog naglog oticanja dobila sam dijetu (juhice i voce) i mirovanje s podignutim nogama naredne dane te ukoliko se ne popravi moram im se javiti u utorak.

----------


## Beti3

Rominka, i dečko i cura!   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Rominka, divno!  :Heart:  
Sretno sa dijetom!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Prvo, sve najbolje u Novoj godini svima! Sto manje strepnja, strahova i panike!  :Heart:  

E sad, ak se neko kuzi i ima volje za objasniti malo nalaz od kombiniranog, saljem imaginarnu casu sampanjca koju mozete popiti jer je, eto, imaginarna  :Grin:  

REZULTATI
Free ßhCG 18,9 mIU/ml 31.12.2019. : 0,66 MoM.
PAPP-A 4216 mIU/l 31.12.2019. : 1,18 MoM.
NT 2,5 mm ( CRL 70,7 mm ) : 1,41 MoM.

Rizik za sindrom Down 1 : 6157 je manji od graničnog. Dobni rizik 1: 635 .
Rizik za sindrom Edwards i Patau 1 : 65331 je manji od graničnog.

----------


## AliceInChains

Jagodice ja bih rekla da je to OK. Rizik je manji od granice, a naspram dobi je umjeren i bio bi kod svakoga jer sa staroscu rizik raste. Nuhalni nabor se tolerise do 3, a 2,5 nije bas sama gornja granica. Ja mislim da je sve OK i zelim ti da je sve OK. Javi nam svakako sta kaze doktorica! Ljubac!

----------


## Binki88888

Ovako dok nije beta dostigla vrednost 60000 duplirala se na dva dana. Od 60000 raste ali joj treba do 7-9 dana da se duplira.dali je to ok? A inace bila sam na ultrazvuku, sada sam 12 ta nedelja sa plodom je sve u redu, treba uradim i dabl. Ali me brine to sto beti u zadnje 3,4 nedelje treba po par dana da se duplira.

----------


## Rominka

Binki, ma tko te salje vaditi betu u 12tt? Nema tu vise duplanja, beta nije relevantna. Ulazis vec polako u drugo tromjescjecje, zaboravi na betu. Uzivaj.

----------


## vilmac

Drage trudnice,

molim vas za pomoć u provođenju istraživanja stavova trudnica u RH o cijepljenju djece.
Istraživanje provodim u svrhu izrade diplomskog rada pri Fakultetu zdravstvenih studija Sveučilišta u Rijeci. Rezultati istraživanja mogli bi pomoći unaprijediti komunikaciju između zdravstvenih djelatnika i trudnica s ciljem da se osnaži buduće majke u donošenju ove važne odluke. Sudjelovanje je dobrovoljno i potpuno anonimno. 
Anketi možete pristupiti ovdje: http://tiny.cc/5nbvkz

Puno vam hvala!

----------


## Snekica

Zašto te muče s betom? Nakon uzv nema smisla vaditi betu,a pogotovo u 12tt

----------


## Sarita_

Puno bi mi pomoglo ako se koja mama susrela sa proširenjem lateralnih komora u trudnoći. Ja sam sad 28tt. Znam da se tolerira do 10 mm a kod moje bebe je izmjereno 11 mm. Sve ostale mjere su uredne, trudnoća uredna.
Jako me strah, samo plaćem. Rečeno mi je da treba vidjeti kako će se mozak razvijat. Kontrola tek za 2 tjedna.

----------


## Roimeda

Pozdrav. U 29.tjednu sam.
Da li se koja susrela sa krvarenjem u trudnoci koje traje po 1 dan al se pojavljuje svako tolko vremena?
bila sam cak hospitalizirana ali je sve u redu, nisam dobila konkretan odgovor otkud se pojavi svjeza krv.
Dal su kojoj pucale zile u vagini?
dal je od napora mozda ?

----------


## mašnica

U ranijim tjednima da, ali moguce je pukne neka kapilarica, od naprezanja, nekih fizickih poslova ako si radila, od odnosa ili od rastezanja i širenja maternice.

----------


## Roimeda

jer ostalo je po njima sve u redu.
jedino to jos mozda.
Da puno sam na nogama, nemam bas vremena za odmor, uz to se jos malac od 12kg puno da nositi... 
cak sam pitala dal je moguce od dizanja maloga

----------


## špelkica

Roimeda, jesu ti rekli da moraš mirovati??? Od kako sam saznala da sam trudna ne dižem više ništa teško. Pokušavam se ne naprezati. Prestala sam nositi svoju curicu, ali ionako je bilo vrijeme za to. Svi mi govore da je sad beba najvažnija, a sve ostalo može pričekati.

----------


## mašnica

Slažem se!

----------


## Roimeda

Nitko nije spominjao mirovanje, samo da ne dižem puno nakon kaj sam ja pitala dal je mozda  od toga.

----------


## Roimeda

jeli koja imala bolove iz cista mira negdje u preponi... ili bar blizu toga... danas sam se probudila kao kit, troma i sva u bolovima, noge, leđa, prisutna probadajuca bol negdje dole lijevo prema preponi, izrazenije kod ustajanja, sjedenja, promjene položaja...
Nisam bas na to navikla... niti se sjecam toga iz 1.trudnoce.
Bolovi su mi u donjem dijelu trbuha.
Beba je cijeli dan aktivna i jos mi dodatno otezava kretanje, da se nije beba nekako okrenula pa mi to ona pritišće dolje?
ima li koja iskustva?
Sad sam 30.tt
Lp

----------


## Roimeda

U kojim tjednima najčešće i najviše dolazi do krvarenja zbog rastezanja maternice? 2./3.tromjesecje?

----------


## kli_kli

Roimeda, krvarenja bi trebala prestati na pocetku drugoog trimestra. Mozda da odes kod doktora ako si zabrinuta i imas tegobe?

----------


## Roimeda

Bila sam. Cak sam bila u bolnici. Nista nisu nasli.
Nema hematoma, posteljica u redu, bez podljeva, bez trudova, zatvorena, sve bp.
A svako malo vremena dođe do malog krvarenja, bas krv, ne smedi iscjedak.

----------


## kli_kli

Super sto je sve ok, onda je uzrok verovatno nesto banalno. Meni je u trecoj trudnoci vagina bila jako osetljiva od naleta hormona (bila je malo specificna situacija) pa sam se znala 'povrediti' od hodanja, sexa.. najobicnih stvari. Moguce je da je i kod tebe spoljasnje krvarenje, nevezano za vrat materice i matericu...

----------


## špelkica

Roimeda, eto vidiš, najbolje da ništ teško ne dižeš, još malo se strpi, meni je doktor zabranio aktivnosti kao što je sex itd...neka što više mirujem iako je sve u redu, samo što sam starija trudnica i trudnoća se dogodila nakon dugotrajne neplodnosti tako da svaki oprez je tu dobrodošao.

----------


## Munkica

Spelkice, ja sam tvoje godiste. Nikad me nitko nije vodio kao “staru” trudnicu, a rodila sam drugo dijete prije 10 mjeseci. Obje trudnoce su dosle nakon godina borbe s neplodnosti i uz pomoc potpomognute. 
U trudnoci sam radila skoro sve isto kao i prije. Neke stvari nisam (npr teglila kosilicu iz podruma) samo zato jer mi je bilo nespretno, ali sam i dalje redovito vjezbala, nosila svoju dvogodisnjakinju, seks u trudnoci mi je najbolji ikad. Ja bih opet bila trudna samo zbog seksa  :Smile:  
Kad mi je postalo pretesko i vidjela sam da bas vise to ne mogu bez napora, sam stala. 
Ako imas urednu trudnocu, slusaj svoje tijelo i radi ono sto ti ne predstavlja napor. Ako ti je tesko nesto dizati, nemoj, ali mi nije jasno zasto svaka druga trudnica u Hrvatskoj mora mirovati ako je sve u trudnoci u redu.

----------


## jelena.O

Munkice stignem
Ja sam bila starija od špelkice kad sam zadnje rodila

Frendica mi neki dan rekla za neku njenu curu da treba roditi sad skoro u 45.

----------


## Roimeda

Kli_kli a valjda, neznam, niti jedan ginekolog to nije spominjao, niti mogu doci do drugih zena koje su imale taj problem.
Sveposud nailazim samo na krvarenja u ranoj trudnoci, vama je to ginekolog rekao da je.od toga?

----------


## Munkica

Roimeda, koja je kolicina krvi? Ja sam krvarila (malo kad sam se obrisala ili kap dvije na ulosku) u prvoj trudnoci par puta dan dva nakon odnosa. Dr su rekli da je pukla vjerojatno koja kapilara zbog vece prokrvljenosti. Beba je bila ok, rodjena u terminu. Dali su mi Rhogam zbog predostroznosti jer sam rh-,a mm+.

----------


## Munkica

Zaboravila sam napisati da je to bilo oko 28-30 tt

----------


## kli_kli

I ja se pitam koliko je to krvi kod tebe? Ja isto kao Munkica, po malo, uvek sam imala osecaj da sam se nekako ogrebala. Kod mene je bilo ocigledno da su spoljasnji organi u pitanju (vagina, vulva...) jer je sve bilo nateceno. Ginekolozi su mi tako i opisivali 'dole je sve nateceno.' Radila sam briseve, sve je bilo ok.  Imala sam specifican zastoj rada jajnika pre te trudnoce, onda naprasno zatrudnela i estogenski val me nosio jako intenzivno. Plus je i beba bila zenska. Pozitivna posledica je bas ovo sto Munkica prica, sex je bio predobar  :Smile:  Beba se rodila u terminu. U toj trudnoci sam imala i najvise kontrakcija, a rodila sam potpuno bezbolno.

----------


## pulinka

> Kli_kli a valjda, neznam, niti jedan ginekolog to nije spominjao, niti mogu doci do drugih zena koje su imale taj problem.
> Sveposud nailazim samo na krvarenja u ranoj trudnoci, vama je to ginekolog rekao da je.od toga?



Kod mene je bilo isto kao kod tebe, pre dobrih 12 godina. Prva trudnoća, sve uredno, isto 30. nedelja, nakon tuširanja samo primetila svežu krv i isprepadala se. Bilo je ipak više od par kapi, obavila sam sve preglede, sve je bilo uredno svuda, UZ i sve ostalo. Dr se ništa nije uzrujavao, isto objasnio da je sigurno neki puknuti kapilar spolja- a istina je da ta kapilarna krvarenja izgledaju dramatično a bezazlena su. Ponovilo se posle još jednom i uzrok je bila neka bezvezna proširena vena na sluzokoži spolja. Sve je bilo OK do kraja trudnoće. Ako se doktori ne brinu, verujem da je i kod tebe uzrok nešto bezazleno.

----------


## Roimeda

dok sam ostala hospitalizirana (to jutro otisla sam na hitnu) bilo je to svježe krvi kao kad dobis prvi dan menstruaciju. Znaci gaćice sam bacila jer to je bilo više od "par kapi" i prilikom brisanja je jos bilo krvi. Onda sam se bas prepala.
Taj dan imala sam najvise.
Ostalo dok se pojavi nije tako puno, ali je krv svjeza i vidi se madez na gacicama.
Nikad ne osjetim kad mi to procuri.
Nikad prije tog krvarenja nisam imala odnos.
Nadam se samo da prestane i da ce sve biti dobro.
Ta pucanja kapilara dole sam ja uvijek zamisljala kao fkt samo par kapi...

----------


## špelkica

I ja sam prokrvarila, jučer oskudno,no danas je cijeli ugrušak izašao, prepala sam se pa sam otišla u bolnicu na pregled (sestra mi je rekla neka odem samo u bolnicu na pregled ako budem jače krvarila). Uglavnom, sve ok, rekao mi je dr neka dalje uzimam utrogestan jer je možda od manjka progesterona (moj dr mi je ukinuo nakon 12.tj.). Sad sam u 14.tt. Mirujem doma, samo ono neophodno radim.

----------


## Roimeda

37+4
beba jako aktivna,
imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, i lijevo i desno, uglavnom navečer....
Da li je to od udaraca ?
kako prepoznati trudove? Jesu li to vise kao grčevi ili samo bolovi???

----------


## Argente

> 37+4
> beba jako aktivna,
> imam bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha, i lijevo i desno, uglavnom navečer....
> Da li je to od udaraca ?
> kako prepoznati trudove? Jesu li to vise kao grčevi ili samo bolovi???


Meni su bili bolni grčevi...

----------


## mašnica

I kod mene bili grčevi samo krenulo lagano u toku dana i večeri više kao pravi trudovi. Kako si danas?

Ja sam 29tt osjecam dolje pritisak u rodnici, zdjelici, valjda se to kosti šire, znam da se beba i na glavicu okrenula.

----------


## lotus5

Ja sam danas 32+4. Kod mene isto prisutan pritisak, isto razmišljam da se valjda kosti šire. Dosta me boli i pubična kost pri nekim pokretima. Beba je okrenuta glavom dolje a kad se valjda pomiče ili namiješta imam osjećaj ko jačih grčeva ili nelagode. Baš danas imamo pregled.
Sad sam već tu i tamo počela razmišljati hoću li znati kad dođe vrijeme za ići u bolnici ili pak prepoznati trudove haha.

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam tek 21+3 tt. Bila neki dan na pregledu i moram mirovati. Beba je dosta nisko i nije mogao pregledati bebu kak spada. Zatvorena sam što je dobro. Još me pitao od kad osjećam napetost u doljnjem dijelu trbuha, ja uopće nisam bila svjesna toga jer sam zadnjih dana imala neke stresove.

----------


## Roimeda

napunili 39 tjedana.... jos ništa

----------


## mašnica

*špelkica*moraš se čuvati. Ja isto pretjerivala, rekao mi doktor malo da više odmaram i čuvam se jer ja strepim i beba bi mogla ranije. Mi brojimo 30tt

*Roimeda*kad imaš pregled, što kažu dr?

Jesi probala one standardne metode koje pomažu da porod krene?

----------


## Zenii

Cure, samo polako, smanjite tempo...
Kako stojite s kg? Ja sam tek 14 TT, 3kg gore, stalno mi je mučnina pa mi pomaže,ako nešto zvačem stalno. Izbjegavam slatko maksimalno...

----------


## mašnica

Meni slatko isto uopce ne odgovara. Skoro pa nista u T ne jedem slatko jedino ljeti ajd sladoled tu i tamo. Ja sam +6kg i 30+4tt. Danas bila na pregledu sve je ok, beba u granicama ali cerviks skracen na 25mm. Moram na dexamethazon u bolnicu na injekcije 2 dana. Bas me strah

----------


## Zenii

Mašnice ne brini, bolje je na vrijeme primiti za svaki slučaj Ja sam prvoj trudnoći u 26 tt primila, rodila sa 38+3.

----------


## mašnica

Moja je treca trudnoca tako da...

----------


## Zenii

Jesi li imala i prije problema sa skraćenim cerviksom? Nadam se da će sve biti dobro do kraja, blizu si cilju

----------


## mašnica

Nisam u obje trudnoće je sve bilo ok. 1.rodila u 37 ktenuli trudovi, a u 2.sam u 34tj prokrvarila, uspjeli zaustavito na jedan dan, drugi dan krenulo. Malo sam bila otvorena 1-2cm. Neka još mj.dana izdrži samo da pređe bar 2200g

----------


## Zenii

Držim fige da izdržite što duže, pokušaj mirovati što više

----------


## špelkica

Kako ste? Meni mirovanje teško pada. Tek tj ležim i već sam luda. Boli kičma, ne znam kak bi se namjestila. Fali mi vanjski svijet. 
Znam da moram, svega sam svijesna, ali opet me primi. U petak kontrola.
Ja sam dobila 4 kg do 21 tt al ne izbjegavam slatko. Svaki dan mora biti nešto slatko. Dosad sam već pojela par keksi i kolač. Meni sladoled nije baš pasao jer mi ne paše mliječno. Jedem sve i češće u manjim obrocima.

----------


## mašnica

I ja od jučer na strogom strogom mirovanju nije za zezati se više. Ja tek 2 dana ležim, danas me glava boli, bokovi nakon 15min ležanja trnu i bole, pa se stalno vrtim.

Teško je ali moramo izdržati nema nam druge.

----------


## špelkica

Eto kod mene sve ok, beba se povukla prema gore, upalilo je strogo mirovanje. Uspio je izmjeriti bebu i veli sve savršeno. Beba je rukice gurala prema licu. Vidjelo se da je beba dečko.

----------


## mašnica

Super! Bravo! Mi lezimo danas bila druga pikica. Ali brine me baš ta otvorenost i pise na nalazu cc za 1pp do ovoja i glavice -4...dakle otvorena za 1 prst, a sto je ovo do ovoja i glavice 4? Bebina glavica 4cm od otvora valjda...

Strah me da to sve vec ne krene

----------


## špelkica

Kakav vam je ritam lupanja beba? Mi smo danas 23+1 tt. Lupa, ali nekad kratko, tek toliko da se javi, nekad duže, obično kad legnem iza obroka. Po noći ne uglavnom, tu i tam. I ima i nema pravila. Osluškujem te udarce jer kad duže ne osjetim, sam zabrinuta. Maminom bratiću i ženi beba je umrla u 8.mj trudnoće jer se zapleo pupčanom vrpcom. Nastojim ne misliti na to, ali si nekad jednostavno ne mogu pomoći.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam 31+6tt i nema pravila, nekad više nekad manje, nekad lupkanje, nekad rastezanje. Isto nakon obroka ili u ranim jutarnjim satima. Probaj ne misliti negativno. Odvrati misli, čitaj knjige, gledaj filmove.

Kako si s mirovanjem? Ja sam tek 10 dana na strogom ležanju i već mi je dosta. Ne znam više kako bih se okrenula ali nema druge budem izdržala za dobrobit bebice.

----------


## špelkica

Ja više ne mirujem strogo jer je dr rekao da se sve normaliziralo, ali opet ne smijem ludovati da se ne pogorša. Iako mislim da je to bilo dosta i od stresa jer sam imala jednu situaciju sa starijim djetetom u školi i još rješavamo al onaj početan šok je bio najgori. Koliko ti imaš djece?

----------


## mašnica

Dvoje skolaraca. A super znaci stanje je bolje. Ja cu znati u srijedu kad obavim kontrolu.

----------


## Omerta

Evo da se i ja malo pridružim temi.. Sad sam u drugom tromjesečju (16+4) i na momente se uopće ne osjećam trudno osim tog trbuha što strši. [emoji51] Naravno da i vrijeme od progleda do pregleda prolazi užasno sporo pa i tu strepim jer baš još ne osjećam bebine pokrete. Sa prvom sam negdje u 16,17. tjednu prve  mjehurice.. Sa drugom već od 14.tjedna lupkanje, a sad nisam uopće sigurna jel to crijeva krčkaju ili ne beba. [emoji51]

Poslano sa mog ELS-NX9 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## špelkica

Omerta, vjerujem da bude, ja sam se znala s tim opterećivati, no vidim da je kod svakoga drukčije i mijenja se iz dana u dan. Primjetila sam da je beba počela udarati rano ujutro i da ma mala nije rano budila kak se vrijeme promijenilo ne bi ni skužila. Inače sam isto bila u strahu od pregleda do pregleda jer je prva dugoočekivana trudnoća, ali kako vrijeme odmiče više sam koncentrirana na svoje simptome (žgaravica, bolna kična, trbuh koji raste i mislim da će se raspuknuti ako malo više pojedem...

----------


## lotus5

Ja jučer (na 35+4) bila na pregledu i kaže mi moj ginekolog da je ušće uloživo za vrh prsta, nek se malo pripazim. Za dva tjedna opet pregled, tada ćemo biti u terminu već.

----------


## Zenii

Jeste li cijepljene? Brinu li vas ove informacije o većem riziku za trudnice? Ja sam cijepljena u lipnju,prije nego li sam i ostala trudna, ali svejedno se brinem, jedno dijete je u jaslicama, a drugo školarac. Otkad sam trudna, sve i jednu virozu koju su donijeli sam pokupila..

----------


## Omerta

Ja nisam, partner je.. Često putuje.. Prošli vikend Copenhagen, sutra London.. Cure u vrtiću i školi.. Naravno da me frka, uz sve te crne prognoze i loše vijesti.. Nije ugodno bit trudnica u ovo vrijeme. [emoji17]

Poslano sa mog ELS-NX9 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lotus5

MM je prije 4 dana primio prvu dozu Pfizera (radi u većem kolektivu i svakodnevno je u kontaktu sa puno ljudi) a ja danas, isto Pfizer.

----------


## špelkica

Zenii, ja isto cjepljena i to 2.doza kad još nisam znala da sam trudna. Curica sad ne ideu vrtić, dečko je sad on-line. Inače nisam nešto u strahu, preboljela sam, pa se cijepila, mislim da nema opasnosti od težeg oboljevanja. Nisam bolesna od kako sam trudna, inače sam često nekaj imala jer radim u vrtiću, sad sam primjetila da su mi i kosa i nokti zdraviji, pijem vitamine za trudnice, doma sam pa sam manje u kontaktu s drugima, više odmaram, više brinem o sebi.

----------


## Zenii

Super Špelkica, dobro je da si doma obzirom na posao koji radiš. Ja sam planirala raditi do kraja,ako bi to situacija dopuštala, ali sada sve više razmišljam da odem na bolovanje pa da barem malu iz jaslica izvadim.

----------


## špelkica

Fali mi posao, ali odma na početku me ginekolog stavio na bolovanje jer sam imala mali hematom i dugo sam čekala trudnoću, imam 39 god pa je zaključio da je bolje da ostanem doma. Ne bi ni izdržala tempo posao-kuća jer nije da mogu doći doma i odmarati.  U jednom periodu sam morala ležati jer se beba prenisko spustila zbog mojih pretjeranih aktivnosti i stresa.

----------


## Nouvelle

Ima li koja od vas iskustva s aftama u trudnoći i kako si pomoći? Ja sam friška trudnica, zadnjih par dana imam cjelodnevne mučnine koje nakratko prođu kad nešto pojedem (dakle jedem stalno), a sad su me i te afte napale. Osim toga, presretna sam što sam napokon trudna.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Omerta

Pao ti je imunitet, što je normalno, a vjerojatno ti fali i vitamina.. Ne znam da li piješ smo folnu ili si počela i sa prenatalom.. Obično kod afti pomogne b-kompleks, pa si to malo prouči.. Ne znam što se u trudnoći može stavljati na afte, da li ima kakvih sprejeva, gelova.. Da brže zacijeli ili samo čekaš da prođe. 

Poslano sa mog ELS-NX9 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zenii

Nouvelle, mene isto malo malo afte napadaju, pijem elevit, puno voća i povrća i sad sam bolje. Prvo tromjesečje mi je bilo koma jer sam stalno povraćala i imala loš apetit pa je i imunitet oslabio

----------


## mašnica

Propolis? Samo onaj koji nije s alkoholom...

----------


## špelkica

Ja djetetu kupim apiprodent na bazi propolisa. Ima alkohola, ali su to zanemarive količine. Mislim kad gledaš kaj sve jedemo i pijemo i u kakvom okolišu živimo, a djeca ispadnu normalna.

----------


## Nouvelle

Pijem prenatal od Solgara 2 tablete dnevno, ima folnu plus svih tih B vitamina. I popijem svako toliko omega 3. Ma jedem različite voćke svaki dan, šopam se voćem kako otvorim oči. Da, imate pravo, probat ću s propolisom, valjda će mi pomoći.  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Nouvelle, kako si? Prošle afte?

----------


## Nouvelle

> Nouvelle, kako si? Prošle afte?


Hahahah prošle u međuvremenu i opet stigle nove, ali sad su bezbolnije. Možda je do hormona, ne znam... Privikavam se na život s aftama, mučninama, zatvorom.  :Wink:  Kako si ti?

----------


## špelkica

Ha, ha, slatke brige! Ja sam se na početku svako jutro dizala s mišlju; vau, trudna sam, yes, pa su te brige nekako bile sporedne. Zatvor onda nisam imala, bilo je ljeto i prehrana je onda bila više svježeg voća i povrća, sad me to zna mučiti, onda popijem šalicu crne slatke kave i nekak mi pomogne. Ma nije da pazim na svaku sitnicu u prehrani, znam nekad popit čašu vina (cca 1.mjesečno) slatko ne zaobilazim... Stresove ne mogu izbjeći s obzirom da imam dvoje starije djece, dečko je u pubertetu i non stop nekaj, muž me mora smirivati nekad da mislim i na ovo dijete... 
Ali od početka sve ok i znam da se neki ne bi složili, ali ove spontane trudnoće mi se čine bolje uspješne pogotovo kad tak dugo čekaš pa se sve odjednom posloži, još ne mogu vjerovati kak je uspjelo kad ne znam koliko puta prije nije, a medicinski je bila bolja situacija.
Koji si tjedan? Što kaže dr?

----------


## Nouvelle

> Ha, ha, slatke brige! Ja sam se na početku svako jutro dizala s mišlju; vau, trudna sam, yes, pa su te brige nekako bile sporedne. Zatvor onda nisam imala, bilo je ljeto i prehrana je onda bila više svježeg voća i povrća, sad me to zna mučiti, onda popijem šalicu crne slatke kave i nekak mi pomogne. Ma nije da pazim na svaku sitnicu u prehrani, znam nekad popit čašu vina (cca 1.mjesečno) slatko ne zaobilazim... Stresove ne mogu izbjeći s obzirom da imam dvoje starije djece, dečko je u pubertetu i non stop nekaj, muž me mora smirivati nekad da mislim i na ovo dijete... 
> Ali od početka sve ok i znam da se neki ne bi složili, ali ove spontane trudnoće mi se čine bolje uspješne pogotovo kad tak dugo čekaš pa se sve odjednom posloži, još ne mogu vjerovati kak je uspjelo kad ne znam koliko puta prije nije, a medicinski je bila bolja situacija.
> Koji si tjedan? Što kaže dr?


I ja si svako jutro kažem "čovječe, trudna sam", ne vjerujem još uvijek. S jedne strane su djeca stres vjerujem - pogotovo dijete u pubertetu, ali opet odvuku ti misli, ne baviš se svakom sitnicom vjerojatno kao ja. Ja sam još malo sva uplašena. Odrekla sam se kave i parilice (ona kao alternativa cigaretama) jer mi jednostavno ne pašu, ali zato maštam o hrani, onako prije spavanja razmišljam kako ću sutra pojesti sendvič sa šunkom i majonezom ili smažem cijeli burek dok si rekao keks.  :njam:  Evo nas 8+6, raste to mic po mic  :Heart:  Ti trebaš roditi negdje u veljači, ako sam dobro skužila?

----------


## špelkica

Da. Meni je na početku apetit bio smanjen pa onda sam se kao trudila jesti al nije mi gušt ko kad nisam trudna, sad trbuh stišće želudac i ako pojedem previše ne mogu doći k sebi. Nisam izbacila kavu ni ništ pretjerano samo sam ju smanjila jer mi ne paše ko inače. Kad još nisam znala da sam trudna to je bio jedan od simptoma koje nisam odma povezala. Jedino kaj mi je bilo sumnjivo su bile bolne grudi, ali mislila sam si da umišljam. 
Nego, danas sam dobila temp koja je išla do 38, pa sam uzela lupocet i snizila na 37,5. Boli me grlo, curi mi nos, opća slabost. Nisam ništ još zvala doktora, zasad se još kolko tolko ok osjećam.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Da. Meni je na početku apetit bio smanjen pa onda sam se kao trudila jesti al nije mi gušt ko kad nisam trudna, sad trbuh stišće želudac i ako pojedem previše ne mogu doći k sebi. Nisam izbacila kavu ni ništ pretjerano samo sam ju smanjila jer mi ne paše ko inače. Kad još nisam znala da sam trudna to je bio jedan od simptoma koje nisam odma povezala. Jedino kaj mi je bilo sumnjivo su bile bolne grudi, ali mislila sam si da umišljam. 
> Nego, danas sam dobila temp koja je išla do 38, pa sam uzela lupocet i snizila na 37,5. Boli me grlo, curi mi nos, opća slabost. Nisam ništ još zvala doktora, zasad se još kolko tolko ok osjećam.


 Hej, jesi dobro Špelkice? Sad sam tek pročitala što si postala. Nadam se da ti je u međuvremenu pala temperatura i da si sad dobro.

----------


## špelkica

Bok! Srećom je pala temperatura već drugi dan. U petak se pojavio neki osip po trbuhu, rukama i stopalima, ali i to je vidim prošlo. Beba redovno lupa. Već mi je to normalno. Od sutra smo službeno u trećem tromjesečju. Baš mi je proletjelo. 
Kak si ti?

----------


## Nouvelle

> Bok! Srećom je pala temperatura već drugi dan. U petak se pojavio neki osip po trbuhu, rukama i stopalima, ali i to je vidim prošlo. Beba redovno lupa. Već mi je to normalno. Od sutra smo službeno u trećem tromjesečju. Baš mi je proletjelo. 
> Kak si ti?


 O super, drago mi je da te pustila ta temperature brzo. Odakle taj osip, jesi jela nešto čudno, bila u dodiru s previše prašine? Ali glavno da je i to prošlo. Čeeestitaaaam, nećeš se ni okrenuti i doći će veljača! Dobro sam, nešto me slatko pere ovih dana pa sam navalila na čokolino.

----------


## Nouvelle

Jeste li radile što od prenatalnih testova? Vidim da je otvorena već tema, ali je zadnji post bio prije godinu dana. Lagano se bliži vrijeme i za to pa mi je dr. danas spomenuo.

----------


## lotus5

Što se tiče prenatalnih testova-liječnik nam je bio objasnio sve i koje testove možemo raditi međutim mi smo se odlučili da nećemo.
Stvar osobne odluke svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Nouvelle

> Što se tiče prenatalnih testova-liječnik nam je bio objasnio sve i koje testove možemo raditi međutim mi smo se odlučili da nećemo.
> Stvar osobne odluke svakako


Jesi li mlađa ili? Ja imam 38 godina. Svakako ću vidjeti s mužem i donijeti neku odluku uskoro. Razmišljam još o ovim neinvazivnim testovima, za amnio nisam.

----------


## lotus5

Ja imam 31 godinu, MM 34. Beba iz IVF postupka.

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam napunila 40 odbila sam testove. Trece dijete. 5.ta trudnoća. Vecina tih testova su procjene, jako puno ih bude lazno pozitivnih i svakakvih...nisam htjela prolaziti taj stres. Svakako bih rodila bez obzira.

----------


## Zenii

Nouvelle, ja sam radila Panorama test neinvazivni, nešto kao Nifty. Ti su testovi dosta pouzdani, ali treba imati na umu da oni obuhvaćaju samo najčešće kromosomske bolesti i nešto genetskih mutacija. Imam 38 god. Prije 4 godine nam je umro sin od jedne rijetke genetske bolesti koja se npr. ne može uočiti na takvom testu, ali niti amniocentezom ukoliko ne znaš koji gen konkretno tražiš, a mi nažalost ne znamo jer nisu izolirali o kojoj se genetskoj mutaciji radi. Zašto sam se ja ipak odlučila ove testove…većina tih genetskih bolesti nosi sa sobom određene probleme sa npr. srcem ili nekim drugim organima, a takva spoznaja otvara mogućnost i tebi, a i liječnicima da se pripremite npr za hitnu operaciju srca odmah po rođenje koja može tvom djetetu spasiti život. Naravno, npr greške na srce može uočiti i ginekolog na uzv, ali to se nažalost prečesto ne događa, a fatalna ehokardigrafija nije među redovnim pregledima u trudnoći. Svjesna sam da ta pretraga nije garancija da će se moje dijete roditi živo i zdravo, ali ja se nekako osjećam mirnije jer sam ju napravila

----------


## Nouvelle

Ženske, hvala vam što ste podijelili svoja mišljenja i iskustva. Zenii, žao mi je zbog tvog sina, uopće ne znam što bih rekla. : ( ( 
MM i ja smo si malo razjasnili neke stvari i odlučili da odustajemo od bilo kakvih testova, kombinirani probir mi nema smisla u ovim mojim godinama (osim da se uzrujam), a neću raditi ni ovaj drugi neinvazivni jer smo donijeli odluku što u slučaju lošeg nalaza pa je onda i sam test izgubio smisao. Saznala sam da sam trudna u trenutku kad sam dogovarala donaciju j.s. u Makedoniji, odlučili smo vjerovati u to malo čudo i da će sve biti dobro.

----------


## špelkica

Cure, nisam ni ja radila nikakve testove. Kao prvo, ne bi se nešto promijenilo (osim ovo što Zenii piše mi ima smisla raditi test), kao drugo skupi su mi ti testovi. Imam 39 god.
Nouvelle, nisam na kraju zvala doktora jer se sve povuklo. Dan prije temperature sam bila kod svojih na poslu i kolegica je rekla da vlada ona bolest šake-stopala-grlo, česta virusna bolest kod djece, možda je to bilo iako ja sam imala po trbuhu i danima sam se prije toga loše osjećala.  Ma i inače mi je sve teže, još ujutro nekak funkcioniram popodne me baš hvata umor, pogotovo kad pojedem ručak, želudac stišće opasno. Imam osjećaj da ću povraćati od žgaravice, ali nikad ne povraćam.

----------


## Zenii

Špelkica, bitno da ti je bolje, brz oporavak želim.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Cure, nisam ni ja radila nikakve testove. Kao prvo, ne bi se nešto promijenilo (osim ovo što Zenii piše mi ima smisla raditi test), kao drugo skupi su mi ti testovi. Imam 39 god.
> Nouvelle, nisam na kraju zvala doktora jer se sve povuklo. Dan prije temperature sam bila kod svojih na poslu i kolegica je rekla da vlada ona bolest šake-stopala-grlo, česta virusna bolest kod djece, možda je to bilo iako ja sam imala po trbuhu i danima sam se prije toga loše osjećala.  Ma i inače mi je sve teže, još ujutro nekak funkcioniram popodne me baš hvata umor, pogotovo kad pojedem ručak, želudac stišće opasno. Imam osjećaj da ću povraćati od žgaravice, ali nikad ne povraćam.


Da, moguće da je to što si napisala jer je karakteristična i temperatura, a ti si i temp. imala. Glavno da ti se povukao osip. Možda da podijeliš obroke na više manjih... ono, ručak u dva dijela, ukoliko već i ne radiš to. : ) Ja imam novu dijagnozicu, malo povišen TSH, tako da od sutra pijem Euthyrox. Vesele su te trudnoće. : )

----------


## lotus5

Cijelu trudnoću me žgaravica nije mučila i sad na samom kraju-evo je,najčešće navečer ili tijekom noći se pojavi. Izbacila sam naviku jedenja ležećki na kauču, više žvačem i manje slatkog. U situacijama kada je neizdrživo uzmem reflustat.
Što se tiče štitnjače odmah na početku trudnoće sam dobila dijagnozu hipotireoze tako da sam na terapiji euthyroxom.
I da, termin mi je sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Nouvelle

> Cijelu trudnoću me žgaravica nije mučila i sad na samom kraju-evo je,najčešće navečer ili tijekom noći se pojavi. Izbacila sam naviku jedenja ležećki na kauču, više žvačem i manje slatkog. U situacijama kada je neizdrživo uzmem reflustat.
> Što se tiče štitnjače odmah na početku trudnoće sam dobila dijagnozu hipotireoze tako da sam na terapiji euthyroxom.
> I da, termin mi je sutra


Hahahah pa genijalno... nadam se da si rodila u međuvremenu. Javi se kad budeš u mogućnosti.  :Heart:

----------


## lotus5

Još uvijek smo u jednom komadu.Otvorena 1,5cm tako da u ponedjeljak opet na pregled. Procjenjuju kilažu malca na oko 3550g.

----------


## mašnica

Lotus kad je tebi termin? Mi smo blizu, meni za 2 tj. Ja sam 2 cm otvorena i u utorak kontrola. Imaš kakvih naznaka, kontrakcija, stezanja? Kod mene sve nešto lažno...prijetio mi raniji porod a danas smo već 37+3tt

----------


## lotus5

Termin je bio u petak, danas nam je 40+2. Tu i tamo steže nešto ali na tome ostane. Aktivna jesam i krećem se, vidjet ćemo šta kažu sutra na pregledu.

----------


## špelkica

Cure, kaj čekate, dečka ili curu?
Ja sam danas završila u bolnici na pregledu jer me užasno boli donji dio trbuha. Vaginalno i ultrazvučno ok, ctg veli ko za 32.tt, a ja sam 29.tt.  Na utrazvuku veća beba za tj dana, 1400 g ima, glavom se okrenuo prema dolje. Doktorica sumnja da bi mogla biti upala mjehura pa čekam nalaze krvi i urina.

----------


## mašnica

Mi curku čekamo. Drž se *špelkica* nadam se da nije nista strasno. Do sad ti nisu dr.govorili da je beba veća?

----------


## špelkica

Evo veli dr da je sve ok, neka eventualno napravim urinokulturu. Danas idem na redovni pregled pa će me uputiti i pogledati bebu. Nije mi dr dosad ništa posebno govorio za veću bebu, vidjela sam na slikama s ultrazvuka da mjere odgovaraju većim tjednima trudnoće. Bolje to nego da ima zastoj u rastu.

----------


## lotus5

Mi čekamo dečkića.
Dakle, danas je ctg očitao neke lagane lagane trudove koje ja nisam ni osjetila. Pregled liječnik nije ni radio jer kaže da teško da je došlo do promjene od petka. U srijedu opet na pregled, kaže ako ne bude promjene da ću vrlo vjerojatno za vikend na inducirani (u petak će mi biti 41.tt).

----------


## Nouvelle

Lotus tvom dečkiću se nešto ne žuri, uživa. Ništa, čekamo još malo na utiske s poroda. : ) 
Špelkice, nadam se da je kod tebe sve dobro.

----------


## lotus5

Samo nek on nama dođe, i vani će mu biti lijepo.
Od jučer popodne osjetim lagana stezanja,možda se nešto i pokreće.Vidjet ćemo šta sutra kaže ctg i liječnik.
Ja cijelo vrijeme brijem da za pokretanje trudova i poroda treba ili puknut vodenjak ili ispast sluzni čep a možda i ne treba.Kakva su iskustva vas koje ste već rodile koji put?

----------


## ljube555

> Samo nek on nama dođe, i vani će mu biti lijepo.
> Od jučer popodne osjetim lagana stezanja,možda se nešto i pokreće.Vidjet ćemo šta sutra kaže ctg i liječnik.
> Ja cijelo vrijeme brijem da za pokretanje trudova i poroda treba ili puknut vodenjak ili ispast sluzni čep a možda i ne treba.Kakva su iskustva vas koje ste već rodile koji put?


Kod mene krenulo prvo stezanje u kicme u trtice pa bol prelazila na donji dio stomaka kao grc...i tsko krenulo sa razmakom sat vremena...ali nije tocno bas bio sat.bio ne pravilni razmak... To krenulo u 12 popoldne... U 19sati krenuo sluzni cep.. u 3ujutro razmak bio na dvje min.i tek u 3.20 krenula u bolnicu i u 4.00 bio mali vani

Poslano sa mog JNY-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mašnica

Imam dva poroda iza sebe...prvi je krenuo s grcevima nepravilnima cijeli dan, nisam zurila u bolnicu. Popodne se zgusnulo...sluzni je ispao oko 20h navecer, u bolnicu isla u 22,dosla u 23h i rodila malo iza pola noci. 
Drugi porod probudila se s krvarenjem (bila sam 34tj) i lagani grcevi hitno u bolnicu pa zaustavili. Drugo dan opet grcevi i nisu zaustavljali rodila sam, ne sjecam se ispadanja sluznog čepa. Vodenjak mi nije puknuo sam od sebe. 

Dakle da, najcesce su to stezanja i grčevi i kasnije ili čep ili vodenjak, nema pravila.

----------


## lotus5

Žene, evo nas u rodilištu. Kao što sam i pisala ,nešto me jučer cijeli dan stezalo da bi navečer kad sam oko 22h legla u krevet i dalje osjećala to neko stezanje koje nije prestajalo, samo se pojačavalo i pojavljivalo se sve češće, tako da sam oko 23h zaključila da to mora da su trudovi.Tako smo nešto kasnije krenuli prema rodilištu, primili nas oko ponoći kada sam bila otvorena 3,4cm. Dobila klistir i vrlo brzo se situacija počela dalje odvijati,nismo se ni okrenuli skoro evo mene na 8cm.Pri kraju mi dali koju kap dripa i naše čudo je došlo na svijet u 04:05  :Smile:  .
Pročitali su moj plan poroda i cijelo vrijeme se dogovarali i objašnjavali šta ćemo i kako, primalja mi je masirala međicu, nije došlo do epiziotomije već sam sama popucala i zaradila 3 šava.

----------


## kli_kli

lotus5 cestitam!! Deluje da si imala lepo iskustvo poroda <3

----------


## Zenii

Lotus5, čestitam!!!

----------


## špelkica

Lotus čestitke!!!! Kako se osjećaš? Kako beba??? Ja jedva čekam svojeg.
Mi smo dobro, sve po starom, guramo dalje, još 2,5 mj.

----------


## Nouvelle

Stigla bebica, čestitam Lotus!!!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:  Zvuči po tvom opisu kao lijep porod, opisala si to kao jedno ugodno i više-manje kratko iskustvo.  :Sing:

----------


## lotus5

Hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile: 
Brzo je svakako bilo, ugodno baš i ne si su oko mene bile super primalje i liječnica i muč tako da je samim time bilo malo lakše.

----------


## špelkica

Kako je beba? Kako se snalazite???? Kako ide dojenje?

----------


## lotus5

Rekla bih da dojenje za početak ide dobro. Što više ga dajem na jednu pa na drugu cicu, ima dobar hvat tako da je zadovoljan.Ako nije na cici onda spava. 
Nešto sitno je izgubio na težini ali kažu ništa čudno za početak.
Ja se dobro osjećam, pokretna sam i nadamo se da sutra idemo kući.

----------


## špelkica

Baš mi je drago, ja si toliko želim dojiti i već sanjam taj prvi susret kad ga budem vidjela, mislim da će suze poteći bez prestanka...

----------


## Nouvelle

Ciao, kako ste? Nadam se da Lotus uspješno doji i uživa s malim. : )
Mašnice, i ti trebaš roditi ovih dana?

----------


## mašnica

Da, moj termin je iduci tjedan ali dr.je ipak odlucio da me zaprime u subotu. Probušit će mi vodenjak i krecemo. Iapk je tu vise faktora u igri i rekao je da je veci ŕizik za bebu da cekamo jos jedan tjedan. Beba se spustila spremna i zrela, ja nisam. Nazalost nisam za ovakav porod jer prva dva su mi krenula prirodno, kratko trajala i nemam traume od njih. Sad me iskreno jako strah.

Nadam se da mi ne budu drip uvalili to je nesto sto nikako ne zelim. Pristajem na busenje i nadam se da  ce moje tijelo sve ostalo odraditi kako treba....drz te fige javim se.

----------


## Zenii

Sretno Mašinica, možda još krene i spontano ..

----------


## Nouvelle

Mašnice, držim fige i nadam se da će ti biti kao što si želiš, odnosno kao prva dva puta. Puno sreće i javi nam se. : )

----------


## špelkica

Joj Mašnice, sretno!!! Ja si sanjam priro
dan porod, sve od kak smo krenuli na tečaj za porod koji vodi doula. Sve je lijepo objasnila i baš sam si i naručila knjigu Prirodni porod. Rekla je da se kod nas previše forsiraju porodi umjesto da sami krenu. Ma pričala je kako potaknuti trudove, kako ih mjeriti da ne bi prerano došli u bolnicu, kako napraviti plan poroda, itd...Sve više si o tome razmišljam. Svakak bi htjela izbjeći carski. A to kak je beba zrela...ne znam. Mene je mama prenesla debelo iza termina pa je bilo sve ok. Ne bi htjela da mi ostane u traumatičnom sjećanju. Iako ne namjeravam imati više djece. 
Sretno Mašnice!!!
Nouvelle, kolko si ti sad trudna?

----------


## lotus5

Uspješno dojimo, bebač lijepo dobiva na težini.Prekjučer nam i pupak pao. Neopisivo nam je lakše kad je tata vikendom doma jer sudjeluje maksimalno u svim poslovima. Povremeno mi dođu sestra i mama i donesu nakuhane/zaleđene hrane i isto pomognu u kućanskim poslovima.
Preko tjedna kad sam sama s njim ima trenutaka kad sam slomljena (i fizički i psihički) ali se saberem i krenem dalje. Ovo naše malo čudo smo "čekali" 3 godine tako da koliko god ofucano zvuči -čim ga čovjek pogleda je sve nekako lakše.
Mašnice, sretno i neka prođe sve u najboljem redu  :Smile:  .
Što se tiče plana poroda imala sam ga napisanog (po šabloni sa Rodinog tečaja) i u rodilištu su ga pročitali i maksimalno se ga se nastojali držati.

----------


## mašnica

Evo javljam da sam rodila danas, prokinuli mi vodenjak, nisam im dala da mi odmah daju drip vec da cekamo...dok cekali krenuli prirodni trudovi nakon pola sata i nakon toga rodila za 45min koliko je to brzo i neplanirano išlo. Bez epidur., bez pucanja, rezanja i šivanja. Porod za poželjeti. Beba i ja smo dobro sad odmor i oporavak

----------


## Zenii

Mašnice čestitam! Brz oporavak želim

----------


## špelkica

Mašnice, čestitam!!! Takav bi ja porod osim bušenja vodenjaka.
Lotus i mene to čeka budući da mi je prva beba, ali toliko sam uzbuđena, jedva čekam. Ja budem doma sa starijim klincima tak da bude s jedne strane i lakše, sin može skuhati kad treba uz moju pomoć. Sjećam se kad nam je došlo prvo dijete. Imao je 5 god, ali kao da sam imala bebu, isto sam čekala da tata dođe doma. S drugom totalno opušteno iako je imala 2,5 god al je bila samostalna za tu starost. 
Izgleda da sam ja sljedeća na redu za porod za 2 mj.
Uživajte u svojim bebicama!

----------


## Nouvelle

Kakve lijepe vijesti, čestitam Mašnice od  :Heart: . Baš lijepo da je na kraju porod ispao kako si i priželjkivala. Neka ste ti i beba super, mašala! Ja bih isto htjela imati što prirodniji porod, kad dođe red na mene. 

Lotus, tek si rodila!!!, nemam iskustva, ali po prijateljicama znam da su svi psihofizički slomljeni na početku dok ne uhvatite neki ritam : )... čini mi se da se ti generalno dobro snalaziš. Imati mamu i sestru u blizini je velika stvar. Moja mama uvijek kaže "dan po dan", prije me to nerviralo, ali sad nekako sve više razumijem. I to što kažeš, kad ga pogledaš sve je lakše. Sad ću se rasplakati! : ) ) )

Špelkice, mic po mic i uskoro ćeš nam i ti javljati dojmove s poroda i dojenja. Evo nas 12+5, super se osjećam, osim što mi je posteljica niska i straga, pijem Duphaston i rečeno mi je da mirujem, došla sam kod svojih u Istru s idejom kilometarskih šetnji uz more, ali ništa od toga. Nadam se da će ta posteljica migrirati prema gore.

----------


## lotus5

Mašnice, čestitke ti šaljem  :Smile: . Nek je prošlo sve super!

----------


## llella

Mašnice čestitam!!!!! Jel uspio suprug biti na porodu? Jeste vec doma?

----------


## mašnica

Hvala curke! Da suprug je bio na porodu i puno mi je to značilo...uspjeli i test samo zato jer je bio dogovoren inducirani porod kojemu sam se protivila ali kazem suoer proslo.  Nismo jos doma, sutra idemo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo javljam da sam rodila danas, prokinuli mi vodenjak, nisam im dala da mi odmah daju drip vec da cekamo...dok cekali krenuli prirodni trudovi nakon pola sata i nakon toga rodila za 45min koliko je to brzo i neplanirano išlo. Bez epidur., bez pucanja, rezanja i šivanja. Porod za poželjeti. Beba i ja smo dobro sad odmor i oporavak


Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Eto cure nikak da se i ja javim, mi smo 32+3 tt, bebač 2 kg, još jedna kontrola kod primarnog ginekologa i ulazimo u termin. Neke dane bi najradije prespavala, a druge sam ko avion. 
Na doček ćemo u krevet. Ne vjerujem da ću dočekati ponoć. 
Svima vam želim sretnu Novu!!!

----------


## Nouvelle

Evo dobre želje i s moje strane, malo kasnim, ali nema veze. Sretna Nova cure!!! Lete dani, sad si već u 33+, super Špelkica : )
Možda nam se jave i Lotus i Mašnica s novim dojmovima, ako uopće stignu natipkati koje slovo.

----------


## špelkica

Mislim da Lotus i Mašnica imaju pune ruke posla, joj jedva čekam, sad kak polako ulazim u termin sve je teže. Pripremam se na besane noći...polako spremam stvari za rodilište, još moramo nabaviti kolica i sjedalicu. 
Koliko si ti sad Nouvelle?

----------


## lotus5

Evo i mene  :Smile: 
Svima sve najbolje u novoj godini  :Smile: 
Mi smo neki dan napunili mjesec dana i imali prvi pregled kod pedijatrice.Dobili 1030g od rođenja i izdužili se za 5cm.Trenutno se borimo sa začepljenim nosićem tako da je spavanje sad još "veselije" jer teže diše i cica. Nadamo se da ce brzo proć. 
Meni otpala ona moja 3 šavića i krvarenje stalo tako da bi se lagano mogla i naručiti kod ginekologa na prvi pregled.

----------


## zrinkica

> Mislim da Lotus i Mašnica imaju pune ruke posla, joj jedva čekam, sad kak polako ulazim u termin sve je teže. Pripremam se na besane noći...polako spremam stvari za rodilište, još moramo nabaviti kolica i sjedalicu. 
> Koliko si ti sad Nouvelle?


Špelkice kako si? Jeli brojis sitno ?

----------


## špelkica

Draga Zrinkica, evo danas punih 35 tj, ulazimo u 36.tt, zadnji pregled kod primarnog ginekologa, sljede oni u bolnici. 
Sve je teže naravno, gegam se jer me noge bole, dosta se umaram, ali opet nastojim biti aktivna jer moram i radi poroda i svakodnevnih obveza. Moram još neke stvari nabaviti za rodilište, ali i kolica, sjedalicu, oprat potrepštine tipa posteljinu, robicu, itd...to ne bi prerano opet. 
Kako si ti???

----------


## Nouvelle

> Mislim da Lotus i Mašnica imaju pune ruke posla, joj jedva čekam, sad kak polako ulazim u termin sve je teže. Pripremam se na besane noći...polako spremam stvari za rodilište, još moramo nabaviti kolica i sjedalicu. 
> Koliko si ti sad Nouvelle?


Čitam dolje da si punih 35 tj!!! Kako je proletjelo vrijeme. Hehehe još malo i stižu ti besane noći s bebicom. : ) Mi smo ušli u 18 tt. Ja već sada, po riječima moje prijateljice, hodam kao patkica, što će biti kasnije.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Evo i mene 
> Svima sve najbolje u novoj godini 
> Mi smo neki dan napunili mjesec dana i imali prvi pregled kod pedijatrice.Dobili 1030g od rođenja i izdužili se za 5cm.Trenutno se borimo sa začepljenim nosićem tako da je spavanje sad još "veselije" jer teže diše i cica. Nadamo se da ce brzo proć. 
> Meni otpala ona moja 3 šavića i krvarenje stalo tako da bi se lagano mogla i naručiti kod ginekologa na prvi pregled.


Ae, prva kilica je tu i 5 cm  :Sing:  Kako izgledaju noći s bebicom, uspiješ li išta odspavati? A dojenje, je li išlo lagano? 
Nadam se da se ti dobro osjećaš i držiš (krvarenje traje mjesec dana nakon poroda??). Lijepo dojite i rastite!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

Pozdrav curke! Mi smo napunile mjesec dana, dobro smo, cikimo i spavamo. Dobra mi je moja curica. Mirna je i  jezna, voli se maziti lice o lice i nositi naravno. Sad vec sve vise promatra sto se dogadja oko nje.

----------


## zrinkica

> Draga Zrinkica, evo danas punih 35 tj, ulazimo u 36.tt, zadnji pregled kod primarnog ginekologa, sljede oni u bolnici. 
> Sve je teže naravno, gegam se jer me noge bole, dosta se umaram, ali opet nastojim biti aktivna jer moram i radi poroda i svakodnevnih obveza. Moram još neke stvari nabaviti za rodilište, ali i kolica, sjedalicu, oprat potrepštine tipa posteljinu, robicu, itd...to ne bi prerano opet. 
> Kako si ti???


Super, brzo će doći bebica..
Ja sam dobro. Sve se vratilo na staro...

----------


## špelkica

Mašnice, baš lijepo čuti za bebicu...jedva čekam. Zasad samo još lupa u trbuhu, ali nije to više toliko lupanje koliko ga osjetim da se proteže kao da bi probio trbuh. Glavica je već odavno dolje, licem prema dolje veli gin da je to dobro, sprema se van, samo bi morala više ležati na lijevom boku da se bolje smjesti za porod. 
A meni danas baš loše, neki bolovi, grčevi, proljev, lagana mučnina. A još je prerano za porod. 
Nouvelle, jesi već osjetila bebicu? Jeste saznali spol?

----------


## špelkica

Zrinkice, drži se, vjerujem da će doći beba u pravo vrijeme...jer koliko se god oslanjali na medicinu nekad nas iznenadi da postoji nešto više i da medicina nije uvijek u pravu ...

----------


## Zenii

Špelkica, kako si danas? Možda su ti djeca donijela crijevnu virozu, ja sam uvijek u trudnoćama tome bila sklona. Ušla si u 36 TT? Evo ja punih 28 TT, danas zadnji dan na poslu, dobro se osjećam,ali teško mi je sjediti, stalno me nešto steže..

----------


## zrinkica

> Zrinkice, drži se, vjerujem da će doći beba u pravo vrijeme...jer koliko se god oslanjali na medicinu nekad nas iznenadi da postoji nešto više i da medicina nije uvijek u pravu ...


<3

----------


## Nouvelle

> Mašnice, baš lijepo čuti za bebicu...jedva čekam. Zasad samo još lupa u trbuhu, ali nije to više toliko lupanje koliko ga osjetim da se proteže kao da bi probio trbuh. Glavica je već odavno dolje, licem prema dolje veli gin da je to dobro, sprema se van, samo bi morala više ležati na lijevom boku da se bolje smjesti za porod. 
> A meni danas baš loše, neki bolovi, grčevi, proljev, lagana mučnina. A još je prerano za porod. 
> Nouvelle, jesi već osjetila bebicu? Jeste saznali spol?


Ja sam počela vježbati to spavanje na bokovima - pogotovo lijevom, mada bih se najradije izvalila na leđa. Osjetila sam prije dva tjedna kao neke balončiće i otada ništa. Stalno stavljam ruku na stomak pa nešto pričam i tako : ). Nismo vidjeli spol na ovom klasičnom, idemo uskoro na 4D ultrazvuk pa bi valjda trebali onda. 
Ajde još malo, nećeš se ni okrenuti i bit ćeš u rađaoni. Je li u planu prirodni?

----------


## lotus5

Što se tiče cicki bilo je kritično dan, dva kad se mlijeko počelo stvarat pa su bile prepune, bolne, pune kvrgi.Sva sreća nije došlo do upale jer sam stavljala listove kupusa, tople i hladne obloge, masirali smo i tu i tamo malo izdojila. 
Malac se po noći budi svaka 2-3 sata, u principu mu dam cicu i nastavi spavati. Spava s nama u krevetu, ne daj bože čuti za svoj krevetić.
Kroz dan ne spava baš previše, tj.zaspi na meni i kad ga idem preselit vrlo brzo se probudi. 
Krvarenje stalo možda nakon mjesec dana.Obavila sam prvi pregled nakon 6 tjedana od poroda i sve je u redu.
Da nadodam da svakako preporučam masažu međice kako bi eventualno izbjegnule pucanje ili epiziotomiju, ne znam je li meni pomoglo što je muž masirao ali nisam pukla niti su me rezali.Zadnjih par tjedana sam pila i čaj od lista maline koji je isto možda doprinjeo dobrom iskustvu.Proguglajte si malo.

----------


## lotus5

Nadodala bih i da sam se praktički kretala do samog kraja što vjerujem da je isto potaknulo sve.Na dan kad sam navečer završila u rodilištu sam bila kupovati sestri poklon za rođendan i prohodala s već laganim trudovima  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Lotus baš lijepo da si se javila i da sve ide svojim tokom. Ja sam isto dosta aktivna koliko mogu i tak planiram do kraja. Čaj planiram piti, nikak da počnem. Idem u četvrtak na pregled u bolnicu. 
Kak ste uspjeli da malac sigurno spava s vama u krevetu? Mene je strah zbog pokrivača i jastuka da se ne uguši. Dobili smo onaj krevetić koji ide uz bračni krevet i skine se stranica- opet da mi bude blizu. 
Nouvelle, planiram prirodni, nadam se da bude tak. 
Mi nismo išli na 4D jer nije postojala mogućnost da muž ide s menom pa sam to preskočila. Radije smo za te novce otišli na dobar tečaj pripreme za porod.

----------


## lotus5

Njegov krevetić smo postavili uz moju stranu kreveta i isto maknuli jednu stranicu al neće li ga neće. U našem krevetu spava na mojoj strani, pazimo nema nam druge. Da ne spominjem koliko mi je lakše tako zbog dojenja. U planu nam je počet ga navikavat na krevetić.
Mnogi su nam rekli da kad smo ga jednom uzeli u naš krevet da je gotovo  :Smile: .

----------


## jelena.O

U većini su ti koji tak vele u pravu, ali ne znači da se ne može i drugačije naučiti

----------


## špelkica

Ma meni ne smeta to zajedničko spavanje i hoću da spava s menom i plan je da kad bude veći spava u bračnom krevetu, samo me strah tak male bebe da se nešto ne dogodi. 
Sad mlađa spava s menom iako ona može i sama, a sin je spavao s menom dosta dugo.

----------


## Nouvelle

Dobar info za kupus, hvala. Spomenula sam mužu masažu međice pa me malo čudno pogledao. Čitala sam o tome, mislim da ću taj dio morati sama odraditi kad dođe vrijeme.  :Smile:  Ne mogu vjerovati da je već prošlo više od 6 tjedana od tvog poroda!!! Drago mi je da si se dobro oporavila i da si se već uhodala s bebom.

----------


## Nouvelle

Lotus, dobar info za kupus, hvala. Spomenula sam mužu masažu međice pa me malo čudno pogledao. Čitala sam o tome, mislim da ću taj dio morati sama odraditi kad dođe vrijeme.  :Smile:  Ne mogu vjerovati da je već prošlo više od 6 tjedana od tvog poroda!!! Drago mi je da si se dobro oporavila i da si se već uhodala s bebom.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Lotus baš lijepo da si se javila i da sve ide svojim tokom. Ja sam isto dosta aktivna koliko mogu i tak planiram do kraja. Čaj planiram piti, nikak da počnem. Idem u četvrtak na pregled u bolnicu. 
> Kak ste uspjeli da malac sigurno spava s vama u krevetu? Mene je strah zbog pokrivača i jastuka da se ne uguši. Dobili smo onaj krevetić koji ide uz bračni krevet i skine se stranica- opet da mi bude blizu. 
> Nouvelle, planiram prirodni, nadam se da bude tak. 
> Mi nismo išli na 4D jer nije postojala mogućnost da muž ide s menom pa sam to preskočila. Radije smo za te novce otišli na dobar tečaj pripreme za porod.


Ma bit će onda prirodni. : ) Kako se osjećaš sad? Jesi li aktivna ili miruješ? Mi ćemo vjerojatno isto preskočiti 4D jer se beba lijepo razvija, a moram mirovati zbog skraćenog cerviksa do narednog pregleda pa mi se ni ne hoda po dodatnim pretragama. Svaki put kad odem na pregled - neka nova dijagnoza, a ja se zapravo osjećam sve bolje.

----------


## špelkica

Ma kod mene uvijek sve ok. Pa mislim da sam aktivna jer min pola sata na dan šećem, obavljam kupovinu, kuham, pospremam, peglam, jedino se između i dosta odmaram. Ali me sve više boli desna noga da mi je jako teško stati na nju i hodati. Što više sam aktivna, to me više boli. Preksutra idem u bolnicu na pregled pa ću pitati dal si mogu nekako pomoći s nogom. Inače sam dobila oko 12 kg, nije strašno, al očito preveliki teret za moju nogu. 
Super da se beba dobro razvija, tako je i nama bilo uvijek sve ok s bebom pa nisam nikad išla na prenatalne testove jer tak ionak ne bi ništ promjenilo.
Nadam se da se bu moj cervix malo omekšal da ne bum dugo čekala za porod...

----------


## Nouvelle

> Ma kod mene uvijek sve ok. Pa mislim da sam aktivna jer min pola sata na dan šećem, obavljam kupovinu, kuham, pospremam, peglam, jedino se između i dosta odmaram. Ali me sve više boli desna noga da mi je jako teško stati na nju i hodati. Što više sam aktivna, to me više boli. Preksutra idem u bolnicu na pregled pa ću pitati dal si mogu nekako pomoći s nogom. Inače sam dobila oko 12 kg, nije strašno, al očito preveliki teret za moju nogu. 
> Super da se beba dobro razvija, tako je i nama bilo uvijek sve ok s bebom pa nisam nikad išla na prenatalne testove jer tak ionak ne bi ništ promjenilo.
> Nadam se da se bu moj cervix malo omekšal da ne bum dugo čekala za porod...


Super ajde prilično si aktivna realno! Imaš išijas pa te boli noga ili je nešto drugo? 12 kg mi se čini sasvim ok, ja sam dosad već dobila 8, a pazim. Sad svaki put kad odem na forum mislim kako ćeš nam javiti da si rodila. Neka tvoj cervix omekša, a moj neka ostane čvrst još jedno dulje vrijeme. : )

----------


## špelkica

Ej, nisam još rodila. Ma ne vjerujem da bude prije termina, prije bum prenesla. 
Noga me više ne boli toliko, mislim da me boljelo zbog neke stare ozljede koljena, samo nisam očekivala da će popustiti prije poroda. 
Za dva dana druga kontrola u bolnici. Na prvoj sve ok, beba živahna na ctg-u, jednoj ženi se beba nije htjela probuditi na ctg-u pa ju je sestra poslala pojesti i popiti nešto. Pregledala me neka mlada doktorica, uzela bris na bhs b, sve ok, samo sam dugo čekala jer ima trudnica...
Ja sam isto bebu dosta rano osjetila i isto tak opet čekala dok ti udarci malo ne ojačaju. Sad pred kraj znam osjetiti kao da se beba rasteže i da bi najradije probila trbuh, negdje u 29.tt sam osjetila tijelo bebe čvrsto priljubljeno uz trbuh i kad se nogica ispupčila prema van, a glavica stišće mjehur. Sad je to toliki pritisak da zna biti bolno i hitno moram na wc kad ono par kapi. Po noći valjda 5 puta moram pišati, a znam se probuditi bez veze usred noći. Valjda su to pripreme za noćna hranjenja.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Ej, nisam još rodila. Ma ne vjerujem da bude prije termina, prije bum prenesla. 
> Noga me više ne boli toliko, mislim da me boljelo zbog neke stare ozljede koljena, samo nisam očekivala da će popustiti prije poroda. 
> Za dva dana druga kontrola u bolnici. Na prvoj sve ok, beba živahna na ctg-u, jednoj ženi se beba nije htjela probuditi na ctg-u pa ju je sestra poslala pojesti i popiti nešto. Pregledala me neka mlada doktorica, uzela bris na bhs b, sve ok, samo sam dugo čekala jer ima trudnica...
> Ja sam isto bebu dosta rano osjetila i isto tak opet čekala dok ti udarci malo ne ojačaju. Sad pred kraj znam osjetiti kao da se beba rasteže i da bi najradije probila trbuh, negdje u 29.tt sam osjetila tijelo bebe čvrsto priljubljeno uz trbuh i kad se nogica ispupčila prema van, a glavica stišće mjehur. Sad je to toliki pritisak da zna biti bolno i hitno moram na wc kad ono par kapi. Po noći valjda 5 puta moram pišati, a znam se probuditi bez veze usred noći. Valjda su to pripreme za noćna hranjenja.


Ti obavljaš sve preglede u Varaždinu i tamo ćeš pretpostavljam i roditi? Malo sam čitala o zg rodilištima, ali sve mi to izgleda kao isti klinac. Pa da, to se i meni čini da su ti noćni odlasci na WC priprema za ono što slijedi. Ajde špelkice još malo.  :Smile:  Vjerujem da jedva čekaš da primiš bebicu. Čovječe, sama sa sobom ću se dopisivati na ovoj temi sad kad i ti rodiš.

----------


## Zenii

Špelkica, jel stigla bebica?

----------


## špelkica

Drage moje, danima sam se pokušala ulogirati i nikako. Jedva sam sad uspjela.
Bebica je stigla točno na dan termina 22.2 i to u 20:02 h. U noći su me ulovili lagani trudovi, a kako sam imala taj dan redovnu kontrolu nisam žurila. No kad sam se ujutro probudila sva sam bila u krvi, više onako roskasto, ali bilo je dosta krvi. Pa me primila panika jer to nisam baš očekivala. Brzo sam probudila muža da me vozi. Kad sam došla u bolnicu sestre su rekle da je to normalno, da me čeka porod i da se spremim. Došla sam već sa stvarima. Prvo su me pripremili (brijanje, klistir, tuširanje). Onda predrađaona, tamo sam ležala, dali su mi i drip da se otvorim. Ja sam se do 3 potpuno otvorila, pa su me prebacili u rađaonu. Došao je muž. Dobio je potvrdu o preboljenju korone jer je bio poz samo tj prije. Muž mi je bio velika podrška, davao mi je vode i podsjećao da dišem kad je došao trud. To s disanjem mi je puno pomoglo, jer lakše sam tak podnesla trud nego da se derem. Beba se nikak nije htjela spustiti pa su mi pojačavali trudove. Bilo je daleko od prirodnog poroda kakvog sam si zamišljala jer nisam mogla s kreveta zbog dripa. Na početku sam se užasno uplašila tog krvarenja da mi je sve dalje bilo samo da rodim, kak god. Trajalo je i o boli neću, ali uspjela sam ga istisnuti iz trećeg pokušaja (u međuvremenu su mi davali drip). Samo da velim da mi nije pukao vodenjak već ga je dr probušila u predrađaoni. 
Na porodu sam popucala i šivana sam, to mi nije lijepo iskustvo, ali sve se izdrži za malca. 
Kad se malac rodio tata je prerezao pupčanu. Slabo je zaplakao i imao je oteklinu na glavi, ali dobio je ocjenu 10/10. Kratko su mi ga dali na mene i onda sam morala izbaciti posteljicu (to ne boli) i šivali su me. Još smo bili s njim 2 h nakon poroda da vide kako krvarim i onda su nas odveli u sobu. Već iste noći je malo cicao i spavao s menom. Tak smo i nastavili. S cicanjem nemamo problema iako se nekad malo i umori cicajući. Davali su mu malo i dohrane u bolnici pa mu i mi svaki dan malo damo kao nadopunu. Inače se i izdajam, u rodilištu su inzistirali na izdajanju, da se cice ne upalebi zato jer je mlijeko koje kasnije posiše bolje pa ovo prvo mogu maknuti ili dati mu na flašicu. Prijateljica mi je posudila električnu izdajalicu i go toplo preporučan zbog uštede vremena koja je stvarno nužna kad se moraš brinuti za srbe i bebu. Muž je uzeo godišnji 3 tj da se brine o nama. Malo smo duže bili u rodilistu jer nam je crp bio malo povišen, ali je srećom pao. Malo je bio žut pa smo se malo sunčali (prirodno). I moramo kardiologu jer se lijeva i desna strana srca nisu do kraja zatvorile. 
Malac je pri porodu imao 52 cm i 3750 g. 
Svi puno pomažu, naročito brat, zaljubljen je u njega i stalno ga dolazi čuvati jer uglavnom spava na nama. Seku malo lovi nedostatak pažnje jer mama se treba brinuti za bebu, nema toliko vremena za nju pa je dosta kod bake ako nema tate. 
Evo uspjela sam vam sve izreferirati!

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitam spelkice!  :Heart:

----------


## Zenii

Ma bravo Špelkica, čestitam!!!

----------


## Zenii

Mislim da sam ja na redu, 35 tt..

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Čestitke spelkica  :Smile: 
Žao mi je da nije bilo kako si očekivala i zamišljala. Bezveze mi je reći sada da je bitno da je sa bebom sve OK, jer je i prirodan porod bitan.
Drip i cijeli postupak kojeg opisuješ je na žalost standard u rodilištima, pa ako želite to izbjeći je najbolje da imate barem svoju doulu u rodilištu ili da rodite doma sa babicom i doulom, ako vam je to opcija.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Drage moje, danima sam se pokušala ulogirati i nikako. Jedva sam sad uspjela.
> Bebica je stigla točno na dan termina 22.2 i to u 20:02 h. U noći su me ulovili lagani trudovi, a kako sam imala taj dan redovnu kontrolu nisam žurila. No kad sam se ujutro probudila sva sam bila u krvi, više onako roskasto, ali bilo je dosta krvi. Pa me primila panika jer to nisam baš očekivala. Brzo sam probudila muža da me vozi. Kad sam došla u bolnicu sestre su rekle da je to normalno, da me čeka porod i da se spremim. Došla sam već sa stvarima. Prvo su me pripremili (brijanje, klistir, tuširanje). Onda predrađaona, tamo sam ležala, dali su mi i drip da se otvorim. Ja sam se do 3 potpuno otvorila, pa su me prebacili u rađaonu. Došao je muž. Dobio je potvrdu o preboljenju korone jer je bio poz samo tj prije. Muž mi je bio velika podrška, davao mi je vode i podsjećao da dišem kad je došao trud. To s disanjem mi je puno pomoglo, jer lakše sam tak podnesla trud nego da se derem. Beba se nikak nije htjela spustiti pa su mi pojačavali trudove. Bilo je daleko od prirodnog poroda kakvog sam si zamišljala jer nisam mogla s kreveta zbog dripa. Na početku sam se užasno uplašila tog krvarenja da mi je sve dalje bilo samo da rodim, kak god. Trajalo je i o boli neću, ali uspjela sam ga istisnuti iz trećeg pokušaja (u međuvremenu su mi davali drip). Samo da velim da mi nije pukao vodenjak već ga je dr probušila u predrađaoni. 
> Na porodu sam popucala i šivana sam, to mi nije lijepo iskustvo, ali sve se izdrži za malca. 
> Kad se malac rodio tata je prerezao pupčanu. Slabo je zaplakao i imao je oteklinu na glavi, ali dobio je ocjenu 10/10. Kratko su mi ga dali na mene i onda sam morala izbaciti posteljicu (to ne boli) i šivali su me. Još smo bili s njim 2 h nakon poroda da vide kako krvarim i onda su nas odveli u sobu. Već iste noći je malo cicao i spavao s menom. Tak smo i nastavili. S cicanjem nemamo problema iako se nekad malo i umori cicajući. Davali su mu malo i dohrane u bolnici pa mu i mi svaki dan malo damo kao nadopunu. Inače se i izdajam, u rodilištu su inzistirali na izdajanju, da se cice ne upalebi zato jer je mlijeko koje kasnije posiše bolje pa ovo prvo mogu maknuti ili dati mu na flašicu. Prijateljica mi je posudila električnu izdajalicu i go toplo preporučan zbog uštede vremena koja je stvarno nužna kad se moraš brinuti za srbe i bebu. Muž je uzeo godišnji 3 tj da se brine o nama. Malo smo duže bili u rodilistu jer nam je crp bio malo povišen, ali je srećom pao. Malo je bio žut pa smo se malo sunčali (prirodno). I moramo kardiologu jer se lijeva i desna strana srca nisu do kraja zatvorile. 
> Malac je pri porodu imao 52 cm i 3750 g. 
> Svi puno pomažu, naročito brat, zaljubljen je u njega i stalno ga dolazi čuvati jer uglavnom spava na nama. Seku malo lovi nedostatak pažnje jer mama se treba brinuti za bebu, nema toliko vremena za nju pa je dosta kod bake ako nema tate. 
> Evo uspjela sam vam sve izreferirati!


Draga Špelkice, čestitam od srca na bebici  :Heart: ! Gledala sam u par navrata jesi li se javila. Malac je točan kao švicarski satić.  :Very Happy:  Žao mi je što sve nije ispalo baš kako si zamislila, ali mislim da rijetko kad i ispadne tako, zvuči mi super da odmah cica i lijepa, velika beba je... I sretan ti 8. mart.

----------


## zrinkica

Spelkice čestitke!!!! Sad se samo mazite i pazite!

----------


## Peterlin

Špelkice, čestitam!

----------


## lotus5

Spelkice, čestitke  :Smile:  .Kako ste sada?

----------


## jelena.O

Sretno i čestitke

----------


## mašnica

Čestitke i od nas jeste se već uhodali...još uvijek mi malo poškicamo temu hehe.

----------


## Lili75

*špelkice* čestitam!! uživajte u bebaču i svi zajedno!

Nisam shvatila zašto se izdajaš kad već dojiš, možda si možeš pojednostavit i izbacit izdajanje i adaptirano i samo malca na siku. To ti je najveća ušteda vremena  :Smile: 

Mazite se i pazite  :Heart:

----------


## ivana s

*Špelkice* čestitam!
*Lili*, to ti je sad neki noviji trend sa izdajanjem. Ja sam bila sva u čudu nakon ovog zadnjeg poroda kako u bolnici forsiraju izdajanje. Sve rodilje oko mene došle naoružane s kojekakvim izdajalicama. Sestre su i mene tražile da izdajam pa da mu dajem izdojeno na bočicu, nije mi padalo na pamet. Čak sam se morala raspravljati s njima oko toga. Uglavnom, nikad prije, u tri prethodna poroda nisam to doživjela.

----------


## Jadranka

Spelikice, cestitam!  :Heart: 

A u nasim rodilistima uvijek svakakvih cudesa s dojenjem. Mene su samo s prvim poticali na dojenje, drugoj (splitskoj) dvojici su stalno htjeli uvaliti adaptirano.

----------


## tangerina

špelkice, čestitam na zamotuljku  :Heart:  i želim vam divne mama beba dane

jesam li dobro shvatila, u rodilištu su vam govorili da izdojite i bacite svoje (prvo) mlijeko, a onda dodavali formulu? Koje je to rodilište? Ako ti se da, mislim da bi bilo korisno da to prijaviš Rodama koje se bave uvjetima u rodilištima, ne znam više koliko prate sve teme na forumu  :Smile:  ali to je stvarno suluda praksa, pa to je kolostrum, prvo cjepivo

----------


## špelkica

Hvala na čestitkama! 
Baš sam vam to htjela reći da je praksa u našim rodilištima da se da i dohrana. Kad ti je prvo i ne znaš puno o tome lako fulaš. Čak su i sestre neke stvari pokazale krivo. Kasnije mi je patronažna pokazala neke stvari oko dojenja. 
K mužu na posao dolazi jedna doula koja mu je savjetovala da izbacimo dohranu. Dohrana nam se činila kao praktično rješenje nekih situacija, npr ostavili smo dijete baki kad smo ga išli prijaviti i još nešto obaviti pa smo joj dali dohranu ako bude gladan. Znala sam i u šetnju uzeti svoje izdojeno u bočicu ako ogladni. 
Ali već par dana smo isključivo na cici, čak sam ga dojila i u parku. Treba češće jesti, ali smo uspjeli.

----------


## Lili75

Bravoo spelkice, svaka cast, samo tako dalje   :Klap: 

Pa ne mogu vjerovat kakve savjete daju u rodilistu, pa kakva dohrana, onda ode dojenje u klinac...fakat treba to prijavit.

----------


## mašnica

Pa u Vinogradskoj važu bebe prije i poslije dojenja koje slabije dobivaju na težini. I onda kažu beba je gladna i odmah daju dohranu umjesto da pomognu savjetom oko dojenja...

----------


## Nouvelle

Ženske iz Zagreba ili koje ste rodile u Zg, kako ste se odlučile za rodilište? Škicam pomalo iskustva, nekako najviše naginjem Petrovoj i Sv. Duhu. Na vrhu prioriteta mi je da se poštuju moje želje, da je profesionalan/stručni/ljudski odnos te da imaju naravno vrhunsku skrb za bebe. Veličina soba, kvaliteta hrane i sl. mi ne igraju neku ulogu za par dana.

----------


## Zenii

Nouvelle, ja 3. put rađam na sv. Duhu. Jednom sam rodila hitnim carskim u Petrovoj teško bolesnu bebu tako da mi je to iskustvo u magli i ne znam što bih ti rekla o tom rodilištu. Na sv Duhu su mi bili ljubazni, profesionalni, imaju nove rađaone, u sobama smo bile po 3 rodilje, svaka soba svoju kupaonu, ukoliko budeš umorna možeš tražiti sestre da ti odnesu bebu preko noći...Zadnje je iskustvo iz 2019. E,sad, ono što sam novo čula od mog ginekologa koji tamo radi je da gužve znaju biti ogromne pa se dogodi da novu rađaonu niti ne vidiš već rodiš gdje već ti nađu mjesto...Ugl. kroz koji dan ću ti javiti friško iskustvo...ušla u 39 TT...

----------


## Nouvelle

> Nouvelle, ja 3. put rađam na sv. Duhu. Jednom sam rodila hitnim carskim u Petrovoj teško bolesnu bebu tako da mi je to iskustvo u magli i ne znam što bih ti rekla o tom rodilištu. Na sv Duhu su mi bili ljubazni, profesionalni, imaju nove rađaone, u sobama smo bile po 3 rodilje, svaka soba svoju kupaonu, ukoliko budeš umorna možeš tražiti sestre da ti odnesu bebu preko noći...Zadnje je iskustvo iz 2019. E,sad, ono što sam novo čula od mog ginekologa koji tamo radi je da gužve znaju biti ogromne pa se dogodi da novu rađaonu niti ne vidiš već rodiš gdje već ti nađu mjesto...Ugl. kroz koji dan ću ti javiti friško iskustvo...ušla u 39 TT...


*Zenii*, moja frendica je isto rodila dvaput tamo i kaže da bi i 3. put. Hvala ti, zvuči ohrabrujuće i pozitivno sve što si napisala.  :Smile:  Pa već 39 tt!!! Ajde ako ne gnjavim previše podijeli iskustvo kad stigneš i želim ti super porod.  :Heart:

----------


## ima333

Pozdrav curke! Imam pitanje, vidim da vas je dosta vec pred porod, pa ste se mozda susrele sa pitanjem koje me muci.
Sad sam 21. tjedan trudnoce (prva trudnoca) i bebica mi je jako aktivna i bas ju jako osjetim, a i pomice mi kozu trbuha, bez obzira sto mi je posteljica sprijeda. Mrsava sam, pa je i to eto moguce. Ugl, u zadnje vrijeme mi se puno puta na dan ukruti veci dio maternice i napravi se poveca kvrga na trbuhu koja doslovno nestane za 15ak sekundi. I socijalni i privatni ginekolog su mi rekli da to nisu kontrakcije, vec da se beba prevrce i da to ona uzrokuje. Mene je strah da su to nekakve kontrakcije, jer mi se to dogodi vise od 10ak puta na dan. Vec 2 mj redovno pijem magnezij direkt, neki dan sam popila i normabel 2mg, ali nije bilo nista drugacije. Da li je imala neka slicnih iskustva? Hvala..

----------


## Jainina

> Na vrhu prioriteta mi je da se poštuju moje želje, da je profesionalan/stručni/ljudski odnos …


Ako želiš ovo, Petrova definitivno nije za tebe. Tri puta sam tamo rodila, zadnji prije godinu i pol. Malo jesu poradili na informiranju o postupcima koje rade, ali i dalje se ponašaju prema ženama kao da mi nemamo pojma o ničemu i oni najbolje znaju sto je najbolje za nas. Zadnji porod su doslovce gunđale da zašto još nisam rodila a treće mi je i sto sad ja odugovlačim, a rodila kroz 3 sata od kada sam došla u bolnicu. 

Četvrto bi rodila negdje drugdje  :Smile:

----------


## Zenii

> Pozdrav curke! Imam pitanje, vidim da vas je dosta vec pred porod, pa ste se mozda susrele sa pitanjem koje me muci.
> Sad sam 21. tjedan trudnoce (prva trudnoca) i bebica mi je jako aktivna i bas ju jako osjetim, a i pomice mi kozu trbuha, bez obzira sto mi je posteljica sprijeda. Mrsava sam, pa je i to eto moguce. Ugl, u zadnje vrijeme mi se puno puta na dan ukruti veci dio maternice i napravi se poveca kvrga na trbuhu koja doslovno nestane za 15ak sekundi. I socijalni i privatni ginekolog su mi rekli da to nisu kontrakcije, vec da se beba prevrce i da to ona uzrokuje. Mene je strah da su to nekakve kontrakcije, jer mi se to dogodi vise od 10ak puta na dan. Vec 2 mj redovno pijem magnezij direkt, neki dan sam popila i normabel 2mg, ali nije bilo nista drugacije. Da li je imala neka slicnih iskustva? Hvala..


Ima333, ako doktori kažu da je sve ok i ne uzrokuju probleme oko otvaranja tad se najvjerojatnije radi o BH kontrakcijama(Braxton Hicks). Osim što su neugodne ne uzrokuju neke probleme. Ja ih imam od 20 tjedna svake trudnoće pa do kraja. Pomogne ukoliko odmorim..

----------


## Marija2404

Pozdrav drage moje..
Trudna sam 4tj+4 dana, prekjucer napravila test i pokazale su se 2 crtice

----------


## Zenii

Marija2404, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## Nouvelle

> Ako želiš ovo, Petrova definitivno nije za tebe. Tri puta sam tamo rodila, zadnji prije godinu i pol. Malo jesu poradili na informiranju o postupcima koje rade, ali i dalje se ponašaju prema ženama kao da mi nemamo pojma o ničemu i oni najbolje znaju sto je najbolje za nas. Zadnji porod su doslovce gunđale da zašto još nisam rodila a treće mi je i sto sad ja odugovlačim, a rodila kroz 3 sata od kada sam došla u bolnicu. 
> 
> Četvrto bi rodila negdje drugdje


A jooj, ne znam što da mislim. Možda ću morati dodatno smanjiti kriterije.  :Unsure:  Ma i meni se čini da su u Petrovoj svi malo s visoka, ali mi je to i najbliža bolnica i doslovno mogu prošetati do njih pa im pokušavam naći više prednosti nego mana. Rodila si sva tri puta prirodno, mislim vaginalnim putem i zadnje dijete za tri sata?? 3 sata - to je ekspresno, svaka žena bi odmah potpisala.

----------


## Nouvelle

*Zenii*  kako si? Sad si već i 40 tt, je li tako?

----------


## Zenii

> *Zenii*  kako si? Sad si već i 40 tt, je li tako?


Evo me, još uvijek u komadu. U subotu mi se učinilo da kreće,ali se sve smirilo kroz 2 sata, vjerojatno neki pripremni trudovi. U srijedu idem na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje....ako do tada ne rodim

----------


## Jainina

> A jooj, ne znam što da mislim. Možda ću morati dodatno smanjiti kriterije.  Ma i meni se čini da su u Petrovoj svi malo s visoka, ali mi je to i najbliža bolnica i doslovno mogu prošetati do njih pa im pokušavam naći više prednosti nego mana. Rodila si sva tri puta prirodno, mislim vaginalnim putem i zadnje dijete za tri sata?? 3 sata - to je ekspresno, svaka žena bi odmah potpisala.


Da, sva tri poroda vaginalna, sva tri drip. Prvi su me stavili na drip i ostavili da ležim 12 sati dok nisam rodila, užas živi. Tada mi nitko ništa nije govorio sto rade, zašto rade, bas ništa. Teta koja čisti mi je dodavala vodu i sl.  

Drugi je bio brži porod, cca 6 sati, ali i tada mi nisu ništa govorili, kao da ne postojim. 

Na trećem se vidjela velika razlika što se informiranja tiče. Sve su mi govorili sto će raditi, ali stav je ostao isti… zašto uopće dolazimo da oni moraju nešto s nama raditi i još ako imamo kakve prohtjeve…

----------


## Nouvelle

> Evo me, još uvijek u komadu. U subotu mi se učinilo da kreće,ali se sve smirilo kroz 2 sata, vjerojatno neki pripremni trudovi. U srijedu idem na pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje....ako do tada ne rodim


Hehehe... Vjerujem da si već nestrpljiva. Ali imaš iskustva, ja bih trčala vjerojatno u bolnicu na prvi trud.

----------


## Nouvelle

> Da, sva tri poroda vaginalna, sva tri drip. Prvi su me stavili na drip i ostavili da ležim 12 sati dok nisam rodila, užas živi. Tada mi nitko ništa nije govorio sto rade, zašto rade, bas ništa. Teta koja čisti mi je dodavala vodu i sl.  
> 
> Drugi je bio brži porod, cca 6 sati, ali i tada mi nisu ništa govorili, kao da ne postojim. 
> 
> Na trećem se vidjela velika razlika što se informiranja tiče. Sve su mi govorili sto će raditi, ali stav je ostao isti… zašto uopće dolazimo da oni moraju nešto s nama raditi i još ako imamo kakve prohtjeve…


Glavno da ste ti i djeca dobro, ali žene ne bi trebale imati ovakva sjećanja na porode. To je poražavajuće. Mislim da se stvari pomalo mijenjaju na bolje, ali opet presporo. Zanimljivo je kako su svi ljubazni po privatnim ordinacijama (ili bar većina), dakle može se.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Uff, jako je tužno kad ti neko kaže što odugovlačiš porod, jer ti je treči, a rodiš za 3 h, što fakat nije puno. 
Mislim, da ako rodilja želi prirodan tretman i poštovanje, onda bi možda trebala razmotriti porod u kući za porode ili da barem ide dula sa njom u rodilište.

----------


## Zenii

Evo da se kratko javim, beba stigla u petak. Došla sam u jutro na redovni pregled u punom terminu, otvorena 4-5 prstiju, bez trudova. Međutim tlak mi je bio podosta visok te smo odlučili da ne čekamo obzirom da me je tlak podosta zezao u zadnjim tjednima. Porod je induciran, u 11 i 30 mi je prokinut vodenjak te sam dobila drip. Trudovi su krenuli oko 12 h,a u 12 i 43 min sam rodila, doslovno u dva tiskanja. Iznenadila sam se koliko je brzo sve prošlo, mogu doslovno na dvije ruke nabrojati koliko sam trudova osjetila. Tlak mi je još uvijek povišen, ali u opadanju....

----------


## Inesz

Zenii, čestitam!
Brz oporavak i sretno :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Zenii, cestitam ti! Neka pritisak sto pre padne <3

----------


## Nouvelle

> Evo da se kratko javim, beba stigla u petak. Došla sam u jutro na redovni pregled u punom terminu, otvorena 4-5 prstiju, bez trudova. Međutim tlak mi je bio podosta visok te smo odlučili da ne čekamo obzirom da me je tlak podosta zezao u zadnjim tjednima. Porod je induciran, u 11 i 30 mi je prokinut vodenjak te sam dobila drip. Trudovi su krenuli oko 12 h,a u 12 i 43 min sam rodila, doslovno u dva tiskanja. Iznenadila sam se koliko je brzo sve prošlo, mogu doslovno na dvije ruke nabrojati koliko sam trudova osjetila. Tlak mi je još uvijek povišen, ali u opadanju....


Draga *Zenii* čestitaaaaam tebi i obitelji!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Škicala sam tu više puta da vidim jesi li rodila. Super da je brzo prošlo, vjerojatno je to i očekivano za višerotku. Nadam se da ti je tlak u međuvremenu pao i da se lijepo mazite i cicate, javi se s malo više informacija kad budeš mogla.

----------


## Peterlin

Zenii, čestitam!

----------


## Zenii

Hvala cure na lijepim željama...

Nouvelle, u rađaoni su bili stvarno ljubazni i uslužni. Rađala sam u tom novom apartmanu. Sve je uredno, imaš vlastitu kupaonu i onako lijep je privatan osjećaš, nije kao u boxu pa svi stalno prolaze. Muž je bio sa mnom, morao je pokazati covid potvrdu, mene su testirali brzim testom. Na babinjačama standardno gužva, sestre su uglavom ok. Svako veče pitaju,ako želiš da uzmu bebu na par sati što dobro dođe da se malo odmoriš..
Pitaj ukoliko te još šta zanima od friških informacija

----------


## Nouvelle

> Hvala cure na lijepim željama...
> 
> Nouvelle, u rađaoni su bili stvarno ljubazni i uslužni. Rađala sam u tom novom apartmanu. Sve je uredno, imaš vlastitu kupaonu i onako lijep je privatan osjećaš, nije kao u boxu pa svi stalno prolaze. Muž je bio sa mnom, morao je pokazati covid potvrdu, mene su testirali brzim testom. Na babinjačama standardno gužva, sestre su uglavom ok. Svako veče pitaju,ako želiš da uzmu bebu na par sati što dobro dođe da se malo odmoriš..
> Pitaj ukoliko te još šta zanima od friških informacija


Ej *Zenii* super, hvala. Nadam se da se dobro oporavljaš i da je beba super. Kako vam ide s dojenjem? *Ma htjela sam te još samo pitati kakva su ti iskustva iz njihove trudničke ambulante i da li rade UZV prilikom pregleda?* Mi baš danas krećemo na tečaj pa će muž imati potvrdu, ako i to treba. Cijepljen je, ali još prošle godine, mislim da je ta covid potvrda istekla, morat će se onda vjerojatno testirati. Zvuči super imati neku privatnost dok rađaš. : )

----------


## Zenii

> Ej *Zenii* super, hvala. Nadam se da se dobro oporavljaš i da je beba super. Kako vam ide s dojenjem? *Ma htjela sam te još samo pitati kakva su ti iskustva iz njihove trudničke ambulante i da li rade UZV prilikom pregleda?* Mi baš danas krećemo na tečaj pa će muž imati potvrdu, ako i to treba. Cijepljen je, ali još prošle godine, mislim da je ta covid potvrda istekla, morat će se onda vjerojatno testirati. Zvuči super imati neku privatnost dok rađaš. : )


Imaju dvije trudničke ambulante “obična” i ona za visokorizičnu trudnoću. Ja sam zbog tlaka išla u visokorizičnu, svaki put uzv i ctg. Koliko se sjećam iz prethodnih trudnoća tako rade i u regularnoj ambulanti. Sretno i pripremi se jedino na čekanje jer ima puno trudnica…

----------


## Nouvelle

> Imaju dvije trudničke ambulante “obična” i ona za visokorizičnu trudnoću. Ja sam zbog tlaka išla u visokorizičnu, svaki put uzv i ctg. Koliko se sjećam iz prethodnih trudnoća tako rade i u regularnoj ambulanti. Sretno i pripremi se jedino na čekanje jer ima puno trudnica…


Super, hvala ti puno na svim informacijama. : ) Ma da, skužila sam već da se čeka po dva-tri sata nekada.

----------


## špelkica

Drage moje, evo nas napokon!
Zenii čestitam na bebi!!!! Kako ste?
Nouvele, koliko još brojiš? Za koji spol se pripremate? Imaš tremu zbog porođaja?
Moj dječak je prošao 3 mj. On je već pravi veliki dečko od 6 kg. Smije se, igra, cica na veliko...jedino spavati neće sam, mora ga netko čuvati. Nabavila sam nosiljku pa kad ja nešto obavljam on spava u njoj. I u kolicima na šetnji neće spavati osim ako ga dobro uspavam na rukama pa prenesem u kolica, ali ni ti spavanci ne traju dugo. Po noći je ok. Zaspi i probudi se 2-3 puta do jutra, pocica u polusnu i spi natrag. Ja se stignem odmoriti. Osim toga, nikud ne idem pa mogu biti s njim u krevetu do kad hoću. 
Pomoć imam od mame, svekrve, sina, jedne prijateljice, muža. Muž u zadnje vrijeme jako slabo jer ima puno posla oko promjene firme (to mu je već dr promjena firme na istom radnom mjestu). Dođe doma nešto pojesti i začas natrag. Zato veliki brat preuzme večernje kupanje s menom i čuvanje. Seka je još premala, ali ona će imati glavnu ulogu u razvoju govora jer priča sto na sat

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Pomoć za jednu jakooo zabrinutu trudnicu!

Naime, dr.mi je propisala duphaston (2x1) i utrogestan (vaginalno 2x navečer). NIGDJE nisam uspjela pronaći da se to uzima zajedno, svi uzimaju jedno ili drugo?
Šta da radim?
Inače, peta sam sedmica - danas prvi UZ, bila mala sukrvica prije par dana pa mi je zato ovo propisala.

Nisam se snašla da je danas pitam zašto oboje...

----------


## Nouvelle

*Špelkice*, kao da sam znala da si nešto pisala pa sam škicnula jer slabo dolazim ovdje otkako ste sve rodile. Još cca 3 tjedna ako ne odluči ranije  :Smile: , dva dr. su rekla curica pa se nadam da nisu fulali jer nismo išli na nikakav napredniji uzv i pripremili smo odjeću za curicu. Ma glavno mi je da je dijete zdravo. Daaa, strah me je prilično porođaja, ali računam na tu neku žensku snagu kojom smo valjda obdarene da bismo mogle roditi. 
Ne mogu vjerovati da tvoj mali već ima preko 3 mj. Kakva sreća!!! Meni su super te nosiljke, mi smo isto to pripremili. Dakle, voli se nositi, neka neka, ja mislim da moju curku neću ispuštati iz ruku. Svi su ti se angažirali oko bebe, to je baš lijepo. A i pomazilo te sa spavanjem. Kako je išlo s dojenjem, jesi imala nekih problema? 
Mi smo na kraju došli u Pulu kod mojih i tu ću i roditi, u Zagrebu nemam nikog od obitelji, mislim da će mi ovdje ipak biti lakše. 
Baš mi je drago da si se javila.  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Nouvelle, jesi još u jednom komadu???
Super da ćeš roditi u Puli ako tu imaš svoje, bit će ti lakše. Porod se odradi, nije lako, ali izdržiš. Kad misliš da ne možeš više, sjeti se, bude prošlo i budeš vidla svoju mrvicu. I prodiši trudove, bude lakše. U pauzi popij vodu i malo odmori. Obavezno nek muž ide da ti pomogne. 
S dojenjem nisam imala problema, moj je cicoljubac. U početku je teže, mogu ti se dogoditi ranice na bradavicama, ali prođu. Možeš ih mazat nekom kremom, zaboravila sam već kojom, ja nisam. Upale nisam imala. Na početku sam se izdajala, sad se više ne izdajem. Sad super funkcionira, dojim na zahtjev, nekad beba i nije gladna već traži utjehu, bliskost. Muž me zeza da za svako cendranje uvalim cicu i riješim problem. Al sad smo mu počeli davati malo i dudu kad je cendrav, pogotovo ako mu ne mogu dati cicu. Npr u kolicima je znao biti cendrav i onda se rasplakao da ga nisam mogla smiriti pa sam ga nosila i gurala kolica. Sad se više igra, gleda okolo, čak i spontano zaspi. Kao mali je znao spavati i po sat, dva, a sad max po pola sata. Srećom je po noći ok. Ne prespava cijelu noć u komadu, ali ne budim se do kraja, dam cicu u polusnu i nazad spavamo. Ma to oko nespavanja mi je zapravo malo too much prenapuhano. Jedino ne znam kak će biti kad počnu zubi. Sad već slini naveliko i stavlja u usta predmete. 
Jedva čekam da se javiš sa lijepim vijestima!!!

----------


## Nouvelle

> Nouvelle, jesi još u jednom komadu???
> Super da ćeš roditi u Puli ako tu imaš svoje, bit će ti lakše. Porod se odradi, nije lako, ali izdržiš. Kad misliš da ne možeš više, sjeti se, bude prošlo i budeš vidla svoju mrvicu. I prodiši trudove, bude lakše. U pauzi popij vodu i malo odmori. Obavezno nek muž ide da ti pomogne. 
> S dojenjem nisam imala problema, moj je cicoljubac. U početku je teže, mogu ti se dogoditi ranice na bradavicama, ali prođu. Možeš ih mazat nekom kremom, zaboravila sam već kojom, ja nisam. Upale nisam imala. Na početku sam se izdajala, sad se više ne izdajem. Sad super funkcionira, dojim na zahtjev, nekad beba i nije gladna već traži utjehu, bliskost. Muž me zeza da za svako cendranje uvalim cicu i riješim problem. Al sad smo mu počeli davati malo i dudu kad je cendrav, pogotovo ako mu ne mogu dati cicu. Npr u kolicima je znao biti cendrav i onda se rasplakao da ga nisam mogla smiriti pa sam ga nosila i gurala kolica. Sad se više igra, gleda okolo, čak i spontano zaspi. Kao mali je znao spavati i po sat, dva, a sad max po pola sata. Srećom je po noći ok. Ne prespava cijelu noć u komadu, ali ne budim se do kraja, dam cicu u polusnu i nazad spavamo. Ma to oko nespavanja mi je zapravo malo too much prenapuhano. Jedino ne znam kak će biti kad počnu zubi. Sad već slini naveliko i stavlja u usta predmete. 
> Jedva čekam da se javiš sa lijepim vijestima!!!


Draga moja, ništa ti se kod mene još nije pokrenulo.  :Rolling Eyes:  Budu kao malo jače kontrakcije i mislim da je to nešto, ali ništa. Samo priprema. Ja ću na kraju dočekati puni termin kao i ti, ako i ne prenesem, mada sumnjam jer su mi rekli da ću zbog godina i gestacijskog morati na indukciju kad napunim 40 tjedana. Muž ide sa mnom na porod, kupila sam mu opremu, očekujem da me bedina. Spakirala sam si ručnu izdajalicu za bolnicu pa ćemo vidjeti. Super mi je dojenje na zahtjev, nadam se da ću kao i ti. Znaš šta, i sad se budim noću nekada i 5x, idem piškiti, pa sam ok, računam da je i to neka priprema za dojenje. Ti si svemu pristupila dosta smireno čini mi se pa ti tako i je. A normalno da ima dana kad je teško. Pa vi ste već skoro na temi zubića  :Smile: , koliko mali sad ima, oko 4 mjeseca? Uživaj u svakom trenutku s bebačem.  :Heart:  Nadam se da će moja cura ipak odlučiti van prije indukcije. Navijam si za što prirodniji porod.

----------


## Zenii

Sretno Nouvelle, nadam se da nećeš još dugo čekati se uskoro mazite

----------


## Nouvelle

Ženske, ja sam rodila prije 3 dana preslatku curicu  :Heart: . 3 dana prije termina krenulo je prirodno i bio je prilično brz porod za prvorotku. Kako su mi je stavili na cicu tako dojim i spava i sve u krug. Neispavana sam i sve boli, ali kad je pogledam, sreća najveća...

----------


## Zenii

Nouvelle čestitam! Drago mi je da je sve super prošlo,uživajte sad!!

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Čestitke Nouvelle - svaka čast na brzom porodu. Sada je mazite i pazite <3

Što se tiče da je nespavanje prenapuhan0, puno zavisi kakva je bebica i koliko se bude, neke se bude i po 20 x na noć i sigurna sam da ako su te mame umorne da to nije preuveličavanje. A ako spava super, to je odlično, neka tako i ostane  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Nouvelle, čestitam!!! Mazite se i uživajte! Uhvatit ćete ritam spavanja, ja ne osjećam nekakvu neispavanost, budi se da pocica i natrag zaspi. Danas je evo spavao do 6 i onda smo još spavali do 9 s prekidima. Jedino je prvih 6 tj bitno da jedu svakih 3 sata. Ali nije toliko strašno kak zvuči. Izdrži se....

----------


## Nouvelle

Hvala vam ženske  :Heart: . Da, valjda treba malo vremena da uhvatimo neki ritam. Ima dana kad mi je na cici stalno pa dana kad više spava i moram je takoreći buditi da bi jela. Ali lijepo napreduje s težinom, to mi je najbitnije. I stvarno sam presretna da mi cica od prvog trenutka. Danas ćemo vjerojatno i u prvu šetnju.

----------


## lotus5

Nouvelle, čestitke na prinovi  :Smile: 
Naš dečko jučer imao 7 mjeseci.Imamo tri zuba za sada, super napredujemo što se kilaže tiče, dohranu smo počeli uvoditi s 4,5 mjeseca a cica mu je i dalje no.1  :Smile:  
Sa spavanjem nam je otpočetka veselo, a odkad su mu zubi počeli izlaziti još i veselije al se tješim da će i to proć, jednom haha.

----------


## špelkica

Drage mame koje ste s menom dijelile trudničke dane, kako ste??? Kako su bebice? 
Naš malac je nedavno napunio 7 mj i ima dva donja zuba. Počeo je polako puzati i samo da se ne posjedne. Jedemo kašice, ali je cica i dalje br. 1. Pravi je veseljko, jedino se ne voli oblačiti/slačiti. Tu uvijek drami.

----------


## ana.marija

Pozdrav, prvi put pišem na forumu i nadam se da će bar netko pomoći 
Naime trudna sam trenutno 9+4 na prvom pregledu sa 6 tjedana doktor je skužio cistu koja je bila 40mm a na slijedećem za tjedan dana 48mm (imajte na umu da ja cistu "vučem" cca od  srpnja i da nije promijenila veličinu do nedavno) e sad doktor me uputio na vađenje ca125 rezultat 49.3 (povišeno) doktor kaže da nema razloga za zabrinutost jer da cista na UZV nema nikakve indikacije sa bude zloćudno odnosno nešto loše. 
Mene zadnja dva dana muči blago smećkast iscjedak (možda skuzim jednom u cijelom danu) a prije tjedan dana me doslovno presjeklo preko lijevog jajnika i iscurila je kao neka voda (znam da je previše info ali ne mogu dočekat pregled bez panika) 
Jeli se ijedna od vas susrela s ovakvom situacijom i ako je jeli sve bilo uredu?

----------

